# PARIS | Metro



## kostya

hyacinthus said:


> I was discussing this casually with a friend yesterday. He told me that to save energy, the passengers had to unlock and open the train doors to alight. However, doors were closed automatically before the train moves on. This is something new to me
> 
> 
> 
> I guess most trains stop operation at that kind of hours unless there is sufficient demand for it.



 Yes, there is a red button which you have to press when the train stops to open the doors. I think it's right, i mean, sometimes the train is empty and still opening the doors, that's waste of energy . Of course Paris metro is somehow overcrowded most of the time...


----------



## samsonyuen

I think that's only on L14. The older ones have a manual spring-release lever that you pull. But the doors close themselves, or I should say slam.


----------



## hyacinthus

hmmm... anyone has a picture to show that?


----------



## kostya

hyacinthus said:


> hmmm... anyone has a picture to show that?


http://www.kevinhoffberg.com/images/Paris Web/MetroDoor.jpg
http://www.e-trading.co.jp/INFO/europe/FRANCE/IMG/Metro/Paris-Metro02.jpg


----------



## hyacinthus

Thanks kostya 

There are 2 types of opening mechanism? One with a lever and another with a green button to press?


----------



## kostya

I think i've seen both, commonly the one with the green button(it was red i remember ), The first one must be older i guess. If anyone knows anything else about this opening mechanism let us know


----------



## MelbourneCity

Mmm cant say I'm overly inspired by the Paris Metro. I'd use it when I do go to Paris, but it just doesnt do it for me like the Tube, Tokyo Subways or New York subways do!


----------



## bnmaddict

PSD are mainly used in automated transit systems or in very recent classical metro line (Jubilee line in London) , that's why they're present on the Line 14 which is fully automated and opened in 1998.

I think Paris metro is one of the finest of the world:
- high density of stations
- high frequencies
- one fully automated heavy metro line
- two line having trains with full width gangways between coaches for easy movement throughout
- most of the lines have recent or refurbished rolling stock
- No line is completely closed for refurbishment (yes, I'm referring to some other subways in europe, here)
- Few technical problems

Someone should add pictures of the line 14 (I can't do that myself, being at work), which definitely has the most modern stations of Paris' subway.


----------



## Arpels

Paris subway is a fantastic system, thys station is gorgeos


----------



## bnmaddict

samsonyuen said:


> I think that's only on L14. The older ones have a manual spring-release lever that you pull. But the doors close themselves, or I should say slam.


Nope, there's a button to open the door on the lines 7,8 and 13. Doors of the lines 1 and 14 are fully automated.


----------



## thierry

Arpels said:


> Paris subway is a fantastic system, thys station is gorgeos


The picture is gorgeous, but not very true

This is the Arts-et-Métiers station IIRC. In real life it's very original, but slightly darker than in the picture 

But something interesting in Paris is this kind of "theme" station. The Pasteur station is full of items related to medecine; Hotel de Ville, Bastille, Bienvenüe-Montparnasse, (Bienvenüe was the engineer who built the metro), and many other stations have special ornaments related to their context. In Assemblée Nationale (or maybe Concorde), you can read the french Declaration of Human Rights on the whole surface of the walls. In Cluny-la-Sorbonne, there are signatures of famous people (writers...) on the ceiling. And so on...


----------



## hyacinthus

what's the theme of this station? It has the cogwheel-like sculpture on its ceiling but submarine windows and walls.


----------



## thierry

Arts-et-Métiers is a museum about techniques (you may see Blériot's plane there, for example; you may read about the museum in Umberto Eco's "Foucault's Pendulum"). So I suppose it's a kind of factory, but I don't stop very often in that station.


----------



## hyacinthus

i see. It's a pendulum. All Paris stations have an artistic theme? Is there a website about all its stations?


----------



## thierry

Only 10 to 20 stations have a theme.

Here is a panoramic view for Arts-et-Métiers:










Many others remarkable panoramic and interactive views of Paris stations (in Java applets) are available at http://www.insecula.com/salle/EP0689_type2_page1.html (remarkable Web site).

For example:

Saint-Emilion (line 14):









Bonne Nouvelle:









Nationale:


----------



## hyacinthus

Thanks thierry for the pics. I'll go look at the link.


----------



## kostya

Interesting! Unfortunately i didn't see any of these theme stations while i was in Paris... 
Maybe next time kay:


----------



## thierry

Other interesting stations, from Insecula:

Concorde (with the 1789 Declaration of Human Rights on the walls):









Varennes, near Musée Rodin (notice the statues)









Louvres-Rivoli, near the museum:









RER (a kind of metro that goes to the suburbs, bigger, uglier and less easy to use than the metro) in Charles-de-Gaulle-Etoile:


----------



## Justme

hyacinthus said:


> I was discussing this casually with a friend yesterday. He told me that to save energy, the passengers had to unlock and open the train doors to alight. However, doors were closed automatically before the train moves on. This is something new to me


I don't think has anything to do with energy of the doors, but for keeping the temperature warm in winter in the trains.

Whenever a train stops at a station in winter, if all the doors open - on an outside platform anyway, gusts of cold air rush in and this is uncomfortable for passengers. 

The point with this system is that doors only open if people actually need to get in or out at a particular station, and then only the doors actually in use.

Of cause, during busy hours doors will always open, but during the cold nights, I can imagine it would be quite annoying for passengers sitting next to the doors to freeze at every stop when the doors swing open, and gusts of ice cold wind blow in, even though no passengers may be using the doors. 

This way, the cabin stay's warmer. I suppose, if the carriages are air conditioned, then in summer it will work the other way to keep the cabin cool.

This is quite common for European trains.


----------



## hyacinthus

@Justme
:yes: I see... it makes sense too... I guess in a way, by making its door opening mechanism manual also helps to conserve energy cos less is required to maintain the temperature warm for its passengers. Thanks. It's interesting to learn a bit more. 

@thierry
Thanks alot. I've seen those pics on the websites. Unfortunately, I don't understand French. So, not sure what was written there.


----------



## Metropolitan

*Paris métro : 105 years of evolution*

Hey everyone, I've made a massive work showing the evolution of Paris subway from the beginning to the end. It's a powerpoint document of 132 slides showing each development of Paris subway, from the opening of the line 1 the July 19th of 1900 to the extension of the line 14 to St-Lazare train station the December 16th of 2003. My problem is that such a collection of 132 maps is rather big (34 MBytes), hence, I can't upload it since I'm allowed of only 20MBytes of space online. 


However, I've still uploaded a summary version of 22 slides showing the evolution of the métro every 5 years. You can download that version if you're interested, there it is :
The evolution of Paris métro (Powerpoint ; 4 MBytes)


Finally, here's a preview with the evolution of the métro every 20 years... 




*Paris métro by the end of 1900












Paris métro by the end of 1920













Paris métro in 1939 (before the invasion)













Paris métro by the end of 1960













Paris métro by the end of 1980













Paris métro by the end of 2005








*​


----------



## Intoxication

Nice work!!!


----------



## beta29

Thanks so much for this work. Great maps!

Can´t believe how fast the Paris metro grew after 1900!


----------



## mopc

How much is the average cost per km?


----------



## Tubeman

Excellent work... would you be interested in publishing a book?

I have created an historical atlas of London's railways (i.e. all of the lines past, present and future with dates) which is being published in February. When I was in Paris a few weeks ago I thought that perhaps my next project ought to be Paris, but I wouldn't know where to start. Are you an authority on the Paris Metro?


----------



## GENIUS LOCI

Thank you very much for these maps...

Paris metro is my favourite kay:


----------



## Falubaz

good job. 
how did you get the informations needed to show us that evolution of the metro in Paris?
do you have the old original maps??? could u post them here? i/m looking for old metro maps, but only few are available on the net.


----------



## micro

Really great! Would be interesting to see the entire 132-slide presentation. I wonder if it would be possible to upload it somewhere, but the usual host services such as putfile.com don't accept .PPT files (though allowing up to 25 MB per video file).


----------



## Bitxofo

Good job!!
kay:
Nice maps.
:yes:


----------



## deadmaker7

Wow, so much was done in the years 1900-1920!


----------



## 612bv3

Awesome maps kay: The Paris metro has grown so much in 100 years.


----------



## Bitxofo

612bv3 said:


> Awesome maps kay: The Paris metro has grown so much in 100 years.


But very few in the last 5 years...


----------



## juanico

bitxofo said:


> But very few in the last 5 years...


The municipality prefers developing tramways... :sleepy: 



hno:


----------



## samsonyuen

Great job! Is the 14 the latest?

Tubeman, what's the book called? I'll buy it!


----------



## Tubeman

samsonyuen said:


> Great job! Is the 14 the latest?
> 
> Tubeman, what's the book called? I'll buy it!


Something predictable like "London Railway Atlas" :crazy:


----------



## Bahraini Spirit

Sweet presentation, good job .


----------



## Cyril

A 7-km tunnel is likely to be built for line RER E between Saint Lazare station and La Défense main station. (btw next friday a 400m tall tower should be announced and proposed for La Défense).
Line 11 is likely to be extended to Rosny, east of Paris, a 10 km extension.


----------



## Metropolitan

Cyril said:


> A 7-km tunnel is likely to be built for line RER E between Saint Lazare station and La Défense main station. (btw next friday a 400m tall tower should be announced and proposed for La Défense).


What's the purpose of such a tunnel. The line A of the RER already joins St-Lazare to La Défense. Well, okay, Auber isn't at the same location than Haussmann-St Lazare, but still.

This being said, it's still a good news a plan has been established to make the RER E goes all through Paris. An RER with one terminus in Paris isn't really an RER. 



> Line 11 is likely to be extended to Rosny, east of Paris, a 10 km extension.


I'm not sure that's already voted, it's still a project. However, the line 4 will be extended in the South and the line 12 will be extended in the North. That is sure.

And finally, at the North of the line 14 should take the branch of the line 13 going in Asnières-Genevilliers (which will also be extended), and at the South the line 14 should take the branch of the line 7 going to Villejuif. However, they don't yet whether it will go afterwards to L'Hay-les-Roses or to Orly international Airport (That would be the first metro line reaching an airport in Paris).


----------



## Metropolitan

Tubeman said:


> Excellent work... would you be interested in publishing a book?
> 
> I have created an historical atlas of London's railways (i.e. all of the lines past, present and future with dates) which is being published in February. When I was in Paris a few weeks ago I thought that perhaps my next project ought to be Paris, but I wouldn't know where to start. Are you an authority on the Paris Metro?


No, I just enjoy public transportation. :crazy:


----------



## dewback

Excellent presentation, the maps are great.


----------



## elkram

I miss Paris's metro. Those photos remind me how I felt like I was in the land of Dr. Zeuss travelling underground there -- also, a neat small-community feel to that metro network in the massive city there.


----------



## iampuking

cal_t said:


> I don't really get the map of route M10. Is it a one way loop? Or both ways with the end section served by trains going in one direction?


I think the line splits, eg: westbound goes one route and eastbound the other and then they meet up at both ends.


----------



## Minato ku

Actually Paris metro has introduce contacless card before London underground.

In 2001 for Paris.
In 2002 for London.


The maps of the line 10, actually Iampuking has right.


----------



## iampuking

Is any of the Paris Metro ATO?


----------



## Minato ku

All the lines of Paris metro have ATO exept the least busy lines 3bis, 7bis and 10 since the 70's.
The ATO systems of Paris metro are actually in remplacement by new systems called Ouragan. It will be installated in the line 10.

The line 14 is driverless and the line 1 will become driverless in 2010.

A train for testing the new ATO system.









EDIT : The ATO was tested in Paris metro with passenger in 1951, with the first metro with rubber-tired.
But it was only a test in few month.


----------



## micro

iampuking said:


> but Parisians seem to have a reputation for being rude!


Don't agree. They are mostly very friendly actually.


----------



## iampuking

minato ku said:


> All the lines of Paris metro have ATO exept the least busy lines 3bis, 7bis and 10 since the 70's.
> The ATO systems of Paris metro are actually in remplacement by new systems called Ouragan. It will be installated in the line 10.
> 
> The line 14 is driverless and the line 1 will become driverless in 2010.
> 
> A train for testing the new ATO system.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT : The ATO was tested in Paris metro with passenger in 1951, with the first metro with rubber-tired.
> But it was only a test in few month.


Thanks for that, do you mean ATO was on a passenger carrying train briefly in 1951 for testing?

And Micro, I don't know whether Parisians are rude or not, i've never been there, it's just their reputation really.


----------



## Minato ku

Yes it was in this train the MP51.









in a branch between the line 3bis and 7bis built in 1920. (Now closed, it was only utilised for this test.)

A study is being undertaken into the merger of Lines 3bis and 7bis, using the existing currently un-trafficked infrastructure between the two lines, and therefore opening Haxo for passenger use. The combined lines would be known as Line 15 from Château-Landon to Gambetta.











Haxo this station would be opened one hundred years after its construction.


----------



## RzgR Spijkenisse

micro said:


> Don't agree. They are mostly very friendly actually.


I agree, they are very friendly. The last time I've visited the underground was with Christmas. If someone step in to a metrocar who was old, pregnant or disabled, everybody stood up to give them their seat. The only thing about the Paris people is that they can't speak English. They do try to help you. Only the Paris Student and Youth speak English.


----------



## iampuking

RzgR Spijkenisse said:


> I agree, they are very friendly. The last time I've visited the underground was with Christmas. If someone step in to a metrocar who was old, pregnant or disabled, everybody stood up to give them their seat. The only thing about the Paris people is that they can't speak English. They do try to help you. Only the Paris Student and Youth speak English.


It's fair enough IMO. Visitors should at least learn basic French when going there.


----------



## RzgR Spijkenisse

So, if I visit Sweden, I should learn basic Swedish?. I know a few French words like: Sortie, Baguette, Pain, Frommage. I can manage myself with that. Bud I don't care, it is the beauty wich comes with the underground not the English knowledge of it's travelers.


----------



## josema_call

RzgR Spijkenisse said:


> So, if I visit Sweden, I should learn basic Swedish?. I know a few French words like: Sortie, Baguette, Pain, Frommage. I can manage myself with that. Bud I don't care, it is the beauty wich comes with the underground not the English knowledge of it's travelers.


Of course, you shouldn't, but it can be a good start saying "hello", "good morning" and some other basic sentences to open others minds.

In Paris I found that almost everybody were really friendly when I started trying some French, unfortunately cannot say the same about the woman at Versailles info point, she was very rude and was the exception of a wonderful trip.




> The line 14 is driverless and the line 1 will become driverless in 2010.


And what do the workers unions say about it?
Could a strike be possible?


----------



## Minato ku

I don't know, France is the country of strike, but the transformation of the line 1 has already started.

For being in Paris the better words for the food are : Kebab, Riz cantonais, coucous...


----------



## Minato ku

Picture taken by Kilegoretrout.


----------



## iampuking

RzgR Spijkenisse said:


> So, if I visit Sweden, I should learn basic Swedish?. I know a few French words like: Sortie, Baguette, Pain, Frommage. I can manage myself with that. Bud I don't care, it is the beauty wich comes with the underground not the English knowledge of it's travelers.


Yes. I think you should.

You can't go to a foreign country and expect everyone to speak your language. I don't think i'd like it if a tourist came up to me and started speaking Russian.


----------



## josema_call

iampuking said:


> Yes. I think you should.
> 
> You can't go to a foreign country and expect everyone to speak your language. I don't think i'd like it if a tourist came up to me and started speaking Russian.


That's the point, I do "hate" people who starts speaking English directly (or any other language..), but if they just try to say "hola", that's enough and I'll like to practice my owfull English  and then celebrate it with some drinks :cheers: 

Why the h**l must I understand those languages when you don't mine? You don't deserve my dyplomatic skills :lol:


----------



## micro

iampuking said:


> It's fair enough IMO. Visitors should at least learn basic French when going there.


The phrase "Parlez-vous Anglais?" is the most essential one because if you start talking to a Parisian in English right away he or she will most likely pretend being deaf


----------



## micro

RzgR Spijkenisse said:


> So, if I visit Sweden, I should learn basic Swedish?


In Scandinavia you can behave as if being in UK or USA because everybody, no matter if youngster or elderly, speaks perfect English.


----------



## Minato ku

This the maps of Paris metro (RER not include) at acurate scale.


----------



## goldbough

minato ku, that's an awesome map. I can hardly wait to visit Paris next year and visit all the subway stations.


----------



## Metropolitan

minato ku said:


> I see 3D maps of tunnel in the Book "De Bienvenue a Meteor. Un siecle de Metro en 14 lines"
> A good book about Metro with many information, this book is from 2004 and the data are a bit outdated but it is good.
> The only problem it is that these 3D maps not include RER tunnel and this is not a complete map but only some part.


I have also a 3D map of the Châtelet-les-Halles fully underground hub at the end of the 80's (My book is quite old). It's very interesting though there's not the line 14 and the Southern part of the RER D.


----------



## Minato ku

Some picture of Paris metro.

*Montparnasse Bienvenue*
1.








2.








3.








4.








5.








6. _Picture by De Snor_










*Chatillon Montrouge*
7.








8.








9.








10.


----------



## mrmoopt

How widespread is the use of the Navigo card?
Anyone have pictures of TVMs for Navigo cards?


----------



## Minato ku

Several million of passengers use navigo card.
What exactly TVMs.


----------



## mrmoopt

Ticket vending machines.


----------



## Minato ku

You can reload the navigo card in that vending machine.









The card.









The purple vending machine are only for navigo pass


----------



## De Snor

minato ku said:


> I see 3D maps of tunnel in the Book "De Bienvenue a Meteor. Un siecle de Metro en 14 lines"
> A good book about Metro with many information, this book is from 2004 and the data are a bit outdated but it is good.
> The only problem it is that these 3D maps not include RER tunnel and this is not a complete map but only some part.


I know ,I have that book


----------



## Minato ku

I knew it, if you didn't have this book you could not imagine that a 3D map of tunnel exist


----------



## urgel23




----------



## Minato ku

Line 1
La Defense _Fortunally the RER A handle more people._




Esplanade de la Defense





Welcome in the line 13






Line 14










MF 2000 (Paris new stock in test


----------



## Minato ku

*Fun in Paris metro*

This guy imitate Naturally 7 in Paris metro, not really the same :lol:


----------



## iampuking

Eurgh, there is nothing worse than attention seekers.


----------



## Metropolitan

iampuking said:


> Eurgh, there is nothing worse than attention seekers.


Probably, but we must also be honnest, the Naturally 7 are really good.


----------



## Grygry

phubben said:


> The more you spend in Paris , the less you spend everywhere else.
> Lille has mass transit projects involving its 3.7 million inh. metropolitan area, but it will probably take a "metropherique" and a "Grand Central Station" under the Place de la République before the government considers financing them.
> Traffic congestion is an important issue in every French major cities.


I really don't see why we couldn't finance both, if they both are useful.

Metropheric is so badly needed, I can see you don't live in Paris suburb and it doesn't take you 55min to do 14km in your car twice a day.
It is getting hardly bearable in many places.
Honestly metropherique would make a difference for all those living in the inner suburb + the users in Paris that would have less crowded trains. But mostly to 11 millions pair of lungs.


----------



## Grygry

phubben said:


> The more you spend in Paris , the less you spend everywhere else.
> Lille has mass transit projects involving its 3.7 million inh. metropolitan area, but it will probably take a "metropherique" and a "Grand Central Station" under the Place de la République before the government considers financing them.
> Traffic congestion is an important issue in every French major cities.


I really don't see why we couldn't finance both, if they both are useful.

Metropheric is so badly needed, I can see you don't live in Paris suburb and it doesn't take you 55min to do 14km in your car twice a day.
It is getting hardly bearable in many places.
Honestly metropherique would make a difference for all those living in the inner suburb + the users in Paris that would have less crowded trains. But mostly to 11 millions pair of lungs.

BTW, Sarkozy declared in a recent speech that something like Metropherique had to be built. So there's a good chance of action being taken soon to start the studies faster.


----------



## Minato ku

According RATP and HSBC no problem for start the constrution in 2010. 

This project is so important it must be build.


----------



## juanico

Jean Luc said:


> ^^ Are there any plans to connect sections T1 and T3 together to make a complete ring?


Nop. T1 will be extended further east, in the inner suburbs while T3 should be extended further north, inside the limits of admnistrative Paris, making the two lines running parrallel.


----------



## juanico

*Correction*

Anyway the figure of 40 km for the ring is wrong, as it dates back from when the proposed line didn't make a full circle. According to nowadays proposals and studies, the ring would more likely to be *60-65 km*.


----------



## Minato ku

juanico said:


> Nop. T1 will be extended further east, in the inner suburbs while T3 should be extended further north, inside the limits of admnistrative Paris, making the two lines running parrallel.


But we can't compare a tramway with a subway.

T1 + T2 + T3 = max 300,000 pax/day
Metropherique = Extimated at *1,000,000 pax/day*

These two lines will be parrallel but it will not change anything.
It is like said that the line 3 should not be built because it is parralel at the line 1. :nuts:


----------



## juanico

^^ I don't get your point, especially your last sentance... but I was just answering to Jean Luc who wanted to know if T1 and T3 will be connected.


----------



## Svartmetall

AmiDelf said:


> RER looks like a metro system aswell. Seems like Paris have 2 metro systems.


Bit like Hamburg and Berlin with the S-bahn that actually runs on dedicated tracks using a third rail power supply complimenting a U-bahn system in both cases.


----------



## AmiDelf

In Oslo, our metro system also crosses the Oslo border. Metro uses third-rail system, while normal trains uses overhead power. In Barcelona, the metro uses overhead power aswel as trains.

RER might be a local train system, but I feel its hard to say that it is not a metro system. Metro in Oslo got more stations on surface than underground aswell.


----------



## Fitó...!!!

Well, actually is a feeder for the Metro system. It's a banlieue-city linking network that carries more people.

I'm visiting Paris on December, by the way. And if it's God's will we'll be able to bring tons of pictures from the Metro and RER.


P.s. Why i can't find this kind of thread in the French forum?


----------



## FabriFlorence

Very interesting the video of Line 8 arriving at Creteil Prefecture, someone could say me how many stations of Paris metro are overground?


----------



## [email protected]

FabriFlorence said:


> Very interesting the video of Line 8 arriving at Creteil Prefecture, someone could say me how many stations of Paris metro are overground?


16.6km

EDIT: Oups, I think I don't answer to right question...


----------



## Minato ku

Paris metro in 1991

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=O1770ClO26A
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MXiLbkzBT4s
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IwAf3qWFy78
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Aya9kvqJTFM


Very original, I like it.


----------



## kub86

http://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Métrophérique

I found on that wiki site that you can download a french RATP report on Metropherique from Oct 2nd 2007. Wiki sums it up and says that the future line will be:

-Automatic metro like line 14
-2 to 7km from the peripherique
-50km length
-50 stations
-1million passengers a day
-2 minute frequencies at peak
-estimated cost of 100M euros /km
-Earliest possible construction start is 2011


----------



## juanico

FabriFlorence said:


> someone could say me how many stations of Paris metro are overground?


24 out of 382 stations are overground (5 being at surface, 19 being elevated).


----------



## Minato ku

This is the record in french, Metropherique projet data is in the 12th page.
http://www.ratp.fr/common/ressources/1044.pdf

Metropherique or Orbital is the most important transportation project since the RER A.
Note that the 1 million passengers was estimated in 1994, the inner suburbs have a high grow rate.


----------



## Minato ku

I have the ridership of Paris metro in 2006
*1 409.5 million passengers* (2.7% of growth).

http://ratp.fr/corpo/entreprise/rapport_activ2006/francais/Efficacite_de_lentreprise.pdf


----------



## iampuking

Don't you mean 1.4095 billion passengers?


----------



## Minato ku

Yes, 1409.5 million passengers or 1.4095 billion passengers. :yes:


----------



## iampuking

I've never seen it written as 1409.5 million before.

You say "One point four thousand and ninety five billion" not "One thousand and ninety five million"...


----------



## Minato ku

Werll maybe I was wrong, it is 1.4095 billion.
This figure don't include the RER.

Paris metro in 1983


----------



## micro

iampuking said:


> I've never seen it written as 1409.5 million before.
> 
> You say "One point four thousand and ninety five billion" not "One thousand and ninety five million"...


Doesn't "1409.5 million" prevent the always-annoying ambivalence between the British billion (1,000,000,000,000) and the American billion (1,000,000,000 - the British milliard)? :nuts: It makes me wonder that you as a British (aren't you?) are using the American billion...


----------



## Minato ku

:nuts: 
We could say that Paris is one of busiest subway in the world.
Not so bad compared at the 1.499 billion of NYC subway.


----------



## iampuking

The British billion is pretty much extinct these days, so I just assumed you'd thought I was using the American billion.

I still think the American million is stupid though.

If a thousand thousands are a million then why isn't a million millions a billion?

But then again, a hundred hundreds isn't a thousand its ten thousand. But ten tens are a hundred!


----------



## iampuking

Minato ku said:


> :nuts:
> We could say that Paris is one of busiest subway in the world.
> Not so bad compared at the 1.499 billion of NYC subway.


Not really... Only 6th.

Mind, London is 7th!

Soure: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Top_10_rail_systems_in_terms_of_annual_passenger_rides

I wonder why Moscow and Tokyo are so busy...


----------



## Minato ku

6th out 150.
it is not that bad.


----------



## micro

iampuking said:


> The British billion is pretty much extinct these days, so I just assumed you'd thought I was using the American billion.
> 
> I still think the American million is stupid though.
> 
> If a thousand thousands are a million then why isn't a million millions a billion?
> 
> But then again, a hundred hundreds isn't a thousand its ten thousand. But ten tens are a hundred!


Interesting - I didn't know the British billion is almost extinct. But it is still "safer" to write 1000 million instead of 1 billion I guess, at least I've seen it in some articles. 

However, I cannot understand your logic concerning hundred hundreds etc. :nuts:


----------



## Metropolitan

Minato ku said:


> 6th out 150.
> it is not that bad.


Especially considering that the "metro" network in itself covers only a small part of the urban area, whereas the rest of it is covered by another one "the RER" which isn't taken into account and which represent nearly a billion extra ridership. In cities such as NYC, Seoul, Mexico or Moscow, the "subway" network covers both usage of "Paris metro" _and_ "Paris RER".


----------



## Minato ku

Chatilllon Montrouge


----------



## Alargule

> I wonder why Moscow and Tokyo are so busy...


Actually, I don't. Both cities are huge (in number of inhabitants) - with Tokyo being the largest urban area in the world. Both systems spread all over the town, have a high frequency and are highly efficient.


----------



## iampuking

Am I right in thinking Moscow has very little commuter rail compared to London or Paris?


----------



## Minato ku

Line







at Creteil Universite station.


----------



## Minato ku

Picture of the MF77 refurbished, it run on the line 7 and 13.


































































These train have this system
Here in the line 3


----------



## iampuking

What did the interior look like beforehand? Any pics?


----------



## Minato ku




----------



## De Snor

Sorry , a little off topic but is this the ultimate Parisian drem ?


----------



## Minato ku

No it is not the ultimate Parisian dream because here the RER lines have to many branchs, The ultimate dream for the RER would be maximum 4 branch per line.
RER E with 10 branch :weird:
The RER D with less branch have already a lot of problem.

According the latest project the RER E would not take the track of Saint Lazare station at Pont Cardinet, it would be a tunnel to La Defense with a station at Porte Maillot, after La Defense the RER E would take the Cergy and Poissy branch of the RER A.

The only new RER lines that I like in this fantasist plan is the RER G1 and G2.


----------



## Fitó...!!!

Minato ku said:


> No it is not the ultimate Parisian dream because here the RER lines have to many branchs, The ultimate dream for the RER would be maximum 4 branch per line.
> RER E with 10 branch :weird:
> The RER D with less branch have already a lot of problem.
> 
> According the latest project the RER E would not take the track of Saint Lazare station at Pont Cardinet, it would be a tunnel to La Defense with a station at Porte Maillot, after La Defense the RER E would take the Cergy and Poissy branch of the RER A.
> 
> The only new RER lines that I like in this fantasist plan is the RER G1 and G2.


Wow, Paris isn't going to stop!!!!!!!! It's amazing the way you people think it's never donde with the subway system. 

One thing i like in those photos: the seat that comes out of the walls or the back of other seats!


----------



## Augusto

Minato ku said:


> Picture of the MF77 refurbished, it run on the line 7 and 13.


Unfortunately those folding seat are useless as everybody use them even at peak hours. They should have remove the seats that are next to the door on the left side.


----------



## iampuking

Do they also make a big "thud" when someone gets off one of them? It's what happens on the Northern line, and they're hard as rock too :|

And the refurb is definately an improvement...


----------



## Falubaz

Augusto said:


> Unfortunately those folding seat are useless as everybody use them even at peak hours. They should have remove the seats that are next to the door on the left side.


what??!!
i always noticed, that people stood up from those seats when more other passangers were comming into the train. it was a kind of 'WOW'! the parisians are so polite, but now u say the oposite.


----------



## Fitó...!!!

Falubaz said:


> what??!!
> i always noticed, that people stood up from those seats when more other passangers were comming into the train. it was a kind of 'WOW'! the parisians are so polite, but now u say the oposite.


That's just what i was about to write... In peak hours you can't use those seats, and if you do... they're not looking you with good eyes.


----------



## Minato ku

I always see people stand up, when the train become too busy.

The opposite is is impossible in the


----------



## Augusto

Falubaz said:


> what??!!
> i always noticed, that people stood up from those seats when more other passangers were comming into the train. it was a kind of 'WOW'! the parisians are so polite, but now u say the oposite.


No, you're right. I'm not talking about the seats next to the doors. I'm talking about those new one on the picture. Before the refurbishment they were regular seats so people are not use to stand there. In my opinion they should have remove one of the seat on the left side of the picture to make more obvious that people have to stand in this area.


----------



## Minato ku

*Metro news*

The extention of the







at Mairie de Saint Ouen









It may be an error but in this map the line 14 pass at Liege station one of less used station in Paris metro network, it would be smater to pass at Place de Clichy station interchange with the







.

Mairie de Clichy would become a important station with the





















and the







wich is planned with the extention at Dock de Saint Ouen to have a station here.


----------



## [email protected]

Minato ku said:


> Mairie de Clichy would become a important station with the
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and the
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wich is planned with the extention at Dock de Saint Ouen to have a station here.


Mairie de *Saint Ouen*...

Where did you find this map ?


----------



## Minato ku

Oups you are right, a stupid error.
Ask Cyril for the map.


----------



## Augusto

Minato ku said:


> It may be an error but in this map the line 14 pass at Liege station one of less used station in Paris metro network, it would be smater to pass at Place de Clichy station interchange with the
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Mairie de Clichy would become a important station with the
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and the
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wich is planned with the extention at Dock de Saint Ouen to have a station here.


I don't think the 4 will ever meet the 14 in Saint Ouen in the next future (let's say the next 30 years). It will be either the 14 OR the 4.


----------



## Minato ku

It could be the two, don't be so pessimistic.
With a Grand Paris, it would be easier to build these project.


----------



## iampuking

Minato ku said:


> The extention of the
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> at Mairie de Saint Ouen
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It may be an error but in this map the line 14 pass at Liege station one of less used station in Paris metro network, it would be smater to pass at Place de Clichy station interchange with the
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Mairie de Clichy would become a important station with the
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and the
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wich is planned with the extention at Dock de Saint Ouen to have a station here.


Is this to relieve overcrowding on Line 13? And if built, would platform edge doors be on the stations taken over from Line 13?


----------



## Minato ku

It would not have common track between the line 13 and 14, no subway line have this in France. They would build news tunnel and new stations for the line 14.

But in 2008 some stations of the line 13 will have platform edge doors.


----------



## iampuking

I misunderstood the map, silly me... I thought that line 14 would take over part of line 13's eastern branch, making line 13's branch shorter...

What is the purpose of this extention anyway? To relieve overcrowding?


----------



## Minato ku

I agreethat the map is confusing.
And the station at Liege is stupide it is one of least busy station in Paris.
Place de Clichy interchange station with the line 2 and 13.

I don't like the version, the line 14 should go further for be efficient. It would not relieve the overcrowded line 13. hno:


----------



## Minato ku

*Bercy station entrance*
_Picture by moncay from flickr_









Average station hall. 
_Picture from Wikipedia_


----------



## Fitó...!!!

I just love that green.


----------



## Minato ku

Pictures by me.


----------



## iampuking

Which lines in Paris were constructed via cut-and-cover and which were bored using tunneling shield/TBMs/whatever?


----------



## Minato ku

Most lines were build in cut and cover, Espected the part under the hills (Line 7bis 11, 12) and the newest line 14.


----------



## iampuking

How were the large interchange stations constructed? It must've been a complex task digging a new line from the ground when there are several lines there already...


----------



## Minato ku

The first lines were all planned at the same time, so it was not so complicated to add the infrastructure in the construction of the first line.
I don't know for the other.

1.








2.








3.








4.








5.








6.








7.








8.








9.








10.








11.








12.








13.


----------



## Metropolitan

iampuking said:


> How were the large interchange stations constructed? It must've been a complex task digging a new line from the ground when there are several lines there already...


As told by Minato Ku, the core of the Paris metro network was already fully planned in 1898, when the city of Paris approved Bienvenüe's plan. Basically, the project consisted then of the parts of the current lines 1 to 9 strictly inside the city of Paris proper. To this should be added two lines which had been conceded by the city of Paris to another competitor: lines A and B (which are nowadays line 12 and the northern part of line 13 from Saint-Lazare).

Here is a map of the metro network in 1929. At the time, most of the network respected the 1898 plan which was nearly fully completed:











To give you an example, during construction of line 3 in 1903, the Opéra station was already thought to host later the future lines 7 and 8. As a result, a big hole has been dug under the place de l'Opéra with the crossing of the 3 lines on 3 different vertical levels being made then. 

Here is a picture of Opéra station during construction of line 3 in 1903. The superior level tunnel we can see here is the one of line 3:












As a matter of fact, it is actually the construction of the main RER lines (A and B) from the 60's to the 80's which had actually been the most impressive when it goes about engineering. They've been built at a deep level with really huge stations which were then knicknamed "cathedral stations" (_stations cathédrales_). As they've been thought to quickly connect the largest metro hubs of the city, they had to be built underneath many metro lines.

Here is a picture of RER station "Charles de Gaulle - Etoile" in 1970 a month after its inauguration. It was then the terminus of the line and we had to wait 1977 for the western branch to be connected to the eastern branch, giving thus birth to the RER A:










Personally, I consider the RER A and B to be the most efficient lines of the whole Paris network. That's probably the main reason why I'm irritated each time I hear them described as "commuter rail", implying they are lines of an inferior category. This is exactly the opposite. They are the best lines of the network. Even though they are unfortunately victims of their success and too overcrowded.


----------



## Fitó...!!!

*1898!* :uh: Vous êtes terribles, vous!

So it's logic to have made those crossed-tunel construction for correspondances in many levels.

Quite amazing that 1928 map, looks a lot like today's.


----------



## iampuking

Thanks for that Metropolitan, it was very interesting!


----------



## edubejar

The Paris métro is clearly among the first in the world, along with London and NYC. It's amazing to see photos of it's construction at the turn of the last century, as well as a photo of the regional RER already in service by 1970. It is because of this that one cannot disassociate the Paris métro with Paris, just like one can't disassociate it in London and NYC. They go back long enough that every living person today who was raised in such cities can say they remember the Métro/Subway/Tube as a very young child.

It's also amazing that so many lines were planned in Paris so early. What I like about Paris' and London's systems is that although they don't have the sleak, newer stations of other major cities, they have history, as well as a taste of newer trains and stations on some lines, as well as renovations. Unfortunately, the same can't be said about NYC, inspite of their new stock of trains on some lines, since the new stock were designed to not look too different from the older (grey) trains, and certainly not about the stations. But it's all a cycle. Paris is getting new trains with new designs on some more lines, as I expect London is or will, and then they will have newer trains than sleak and newer (and awesome) systems like Madrid, Lisbon, Athens, (sorta) Washington DC, etc.


----------



## [email protected]

Some others projects:

Haag's project in 1881:









Eiffel's project in 1890:









First city of Paris' project in 1896:










Schematic of tracks in "Place de l'Etoile":









http://www.amtuir.org


----------



## [email protected]

If you want to discover all the details of the tracks...
http://carto.metro.free.fr/metro-paris/


----------



## Minato ku

Thanks Marco. 
The best would be a map of Chatelt les Halle station and Saint Augustin -Haussman Saint Lazare Havre Coumartin - Auber - Opera stations

I think that it is the largest undeground "exchange" (Too big for be see like a real exchange)


----------



## [email protected]

Metropolitan said:


> Anyway, the worst car to me remains the MF77 of lines 7, 8 and 13. They also have only three doors per cars but cars aren't connected to one another. Furthermore, the walls are inclined, probably to make them looks cooler, but this reduces significantly space for nothing.


Reduce significantly space for nothing !? hno:



> A great part of the characteristics of MF 77 results from suggestions received from the users. This in particular led to the creation of the "corner-living room" in the end of the car. We can also note the particular comfort of the blue foam seats (those are however much less robust than seats with the rigid framework). And for the first time in the Parisian subway, the cars have no more than three large doors per face, instead of 4 smaller usual, the goal is to avoid the "tunnel feeling" of people in front of the doors on the platform. That also decreases the seating capacity, but allows a place much more important for the legs.
> 
> The MF 77 were the first trains of the RATP laid out a bent aspect. This aspect allows in fact to gain a few centimetres out of sitted gauge with height shoulders of the users and thus to offer an improved interior comfort. The cars, equipped with 3 doors, let appear of broad openings of 1,575 meters allowing the simultaneous passage of two people, thus facilitate the passengers exchanges. Large windows of 1,97 meters and the walls glazed in end of the train offer a good visual continuity between the cars and increase the space feeling.


http://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/MF_77


----------



## Fitó...!!!

Minato ku said:


> Because the platform of this station are longer than the train.





Metropolitan said:


> Yeah, as Minato Ku said, sometimes platforms are longer than trains, and it is to avoid people to wait in an area where the trains won't stop. This isn't strictly altruistic as these people waste a lot of time in requiring trains to stop a longer time on station since it has to wait for these people to walk to the train.


Thank you!


----------



## Metropolitan

[email protected] said:


> Reduce significantly space for nothing !? hno:
> 
> 
> 
> [...] This in particular led to the creation of the "corner-living room" in the end of the car. [...]
Click to expand...

Yeah, that "corner-living room" which is also better known as the "tramp pissing corner". That feature is probably the major thing explaining why spaces are so wasted in those trains. This area is always dirty and no one wants to go there. Furthermore, it is badly configured, where we could put 8 seats there are only 6, and they are so isolated that well, they are dirty and smelly.


----------



## Minato ku

The MF 2000 won the "2007 Design of the Year award" in the Railway Interiors Expo 2007 in Cologne _Germany_

It is right I love it.


----------



## [email protected]

Metropolitan said:


> Yeah, that "corner-living room" which is also better known as the "tramp pissing corner". That feature is probably the major thing explaining why spaces are so wasted in those trains. This area is always dirty and no one wants to go there. Furthermore, it is badly configured, where we could put 8 seats there are only 6, and they are so isolated that well, they are dirty and smelly.


Ouh la la que c'est sale... 
On dirait du Balladur !


----------



## De Snor

Some pictures I took during my many days in Paris:


----------



## Fitó...!!!

De Snor said:


> Some pictures I took during my many days in Paris:


Good pictures! i love those curved stations.


----------



## Minato ku

^^ It is a mix between RER, suburban train and subway.
This curved station is in the RER C.


I like the Quai de la Rapee station style.



De Snor said:


>


----------



## Sergu

In August I went to Paris for the second time in my life, and I went to the underground for the first time, It´s the best underground that I have ever seen with much difference.


----------



## macpolo

i love ligne 14
best ever
clean , fast , automatique


----------



## [email protected]

macpolo said:


> i love ligne 14
> best ever
> clean , fast , automatique


And stinky, much more than the ''smelly MF77''...


----------



## Good

Only Madeleine station is really stinky on line 14. The rest of the line is pretty much OK to me.


----------



## macpolo

honestly, i havent smell anything stinky in the metro station for a long time.....am i getting way too used to it or just u guys r too critical?


----------



## Good

French people love complaining


----------



## Minato ku

Good said:


> Only Madeleine station is really stinky on line 14. The rest of the line is pretty much OK to me.


It is due at underground water near the Opera it is the same in the RER A and in Opera station.
There is the underground lake under the Opera.


----------



## [email protected]

macpolo said:


> honestly, i havent smell anything stinky in the metro station for a long time.....am i getting way too used to it or just u guys r too critical?


More informations concerning the stinky stations of Pyramides and Madeleine:
http://www.metro-pole.net/actu/article195.html

page 17:
http://www.ethnographiques.org/IMG/pdf/ArThiery02.pdf


----------



## Minato ku

I heard them, quite often in Montparnasse and Chatelet stations


----------



## Fitó...!!!

^^ Sounds like Peruvian music. I think it is in fact.


----------



## Minato ku

It is. :yes:

jewish melody played by musician from Lviv (Ukraine). 





You said that Parisian are always grumpy


----------



## Minato ku

Picture of the strike by Metropole

Note that the line







have a train every 5 minute, it is over 10 minute for the other line (In some line, it a train per hour !!!)

*Gare de Lyon*


























*Chateau de Vincenne*







It is first station of this line no problem.










*Nation*







the depart of the train in the first station of this line









*Saint Lazare*

















*Chatelet*







The entrance of the platform









Like in the average rush hour, but the platform are more crowded









*Saint Germain des Pres*







It is station without other lines in average day it is never crowded









Saint Lazare not so different than the average rush hour.

















The strike is over.


----------



## Songoten2554

wait a minute the strike is finally over if it is thank god

i don't even know why this strike has started i think its really stupid is it? or is it a real problem


----------



## [email protected]

Songoten2554 said:


> i don't even know why this strike has started i think its really stupid is it?


If you don't know, why do say "I think it's really stupid" ? hno:


----------



## Minato ku

^^ It is not really stupid since it is about retirement paid.


----------



## ER_441

Once the MP89 CC begins its transfer to Line 4, will the trainsets obtain the 6-car consist or will it be shortened to a 5-car consist to cater with Line 4's station platforms?


----------



## [email protected]

The MP59 on the line 4 have already 6 cars...


----------



## ER_441

With the MP59 nearing the end of its lifespan, I know that for Line 4 they will be gradually be replaced by the MP89 CC from Line 1 once the MP05 begins service in 2008/09. 

What's the fate of the MP59 on Line 11? What rolling stock will replace those aging MP59s serving Line 11?

How much does it cost to 100% automate the Line 4 on the Paris Metro? Given that this line will have it sometime after Line 1 is 100% automated.

Even if Line 4 is automated by 2015, the MP89CC still have another 20 years of service life span, so could they ultimately end up in Line 6 or 11?


----------



## Minato ku

You want say the MP89 CC from line 1.
The line 5 have MF 67 wich will be replaced by MF 2000 in 2010.

According some rumor the line 4 and the line 6 could be automatised, so the MP89 cc would be in the line 11.
There is also an other rumor wich say that MP 05 CC could be commanded for the line 6 and 11.


----------



## ER_441

What's an MP05 CC, is that really the successor to the MP89 CC? Well, Line 11 is less likely to be automatised, but due to the future extensions in the NE inner suburbs, it's possible along with its steep gradients.

Is that how the MP89 CC will be transfered over to Line 4, as I looked at the Track Plan and it seems that it needs to go over to just east of Nation, transfer over to Line 6 tracks and then make another transfer somewhere between Raspail and Edgar Quinet?

When will Line 9 start having MF2000s?


----------



## Minato ku

For the MF 2000
line 2 : 2008
line 5 : 2010
line 9 : 2012.

For the MP05 CC it is just a rumor, the last time that I asked an RATP agent, he said that no MP 05 was commanded for the line 6 or 11. 

There is sereval way to transfer a train.
By the subway system.
The line 1 has connection to the line 6 in Charles de Gaulle and the line 6 is connected at the 4 near Raspail.
Or by truck.


----------



## De Snor

According *Ville & Transports* there are plans to extend Métro14 from Saint-Lazare towards Mairie de Saint-Ouen with stops at St-Ouen RER (RER C) , Porte de Clichy (RER C/ M13/ future T3) , Pont Cardinet (future RER E at Les Batignolles) and a station with no name between Rome & Place de Clichy on M2


----------



## [email protected]

Are you talking about this ?
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=15979635&postcount=174


----------



## iampuking

You said that the Paris Metro was built with the cut-and-cover tunnelling technique, yet on wikipedia it says "It is also the line where the temperature is the warmest as it was built at a deep level and it is operated with rubber-tyred trains"

You're either wrong or i'm trusting Wikipedia a tad too much...


----------



## Metropolitan

ER_441 said:


> Once the MP89 CC begins its transfer to Line 4, will the trainsets obtain the 6-car consist or will it be shortened to a 5-car consist to cater with Line 4's station platforms?


Probably the second option. I haven't heard of any extension projet on line 4 stations. That wouldn't be a bad idea by the way.


----------



## Minato ku

The line 4 was built in cut and cover, it is also the case for the deepiest station of the line Cite, but don't be wrong the line 4 is not deep at all.

In english it is writed "It is also the line where the temperature is the warmest as it was built at a *deep* level and it is operated with rubber-tyred trains."
It would be better according the french version that I know about this line to write
"It is also the line where the temperature is the warmest as it is *completely underground* and it is operated with *old* rubber-tyred trains."



Metropolitan said:


> Probably the second option. I haven't heard of any extension projet on line 4 stations. That wouldn't be a bad idea by the way.


:nuts:
I don't get your point line 4 is already for 6 cars vehicules. (MP 59 = 6 cars)


----------



## De Snor

[email protected] said:


> Are you talking about this ?
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=15979635&postcount=174


Yes , the map in V&T is a very detailed one


----------



## iampuking

Minato ku said:


> The line 4 was built in cut and cover, it is also the case for the deepiest station of the line Cite, but don't be wrong the line 4 is not deep at all.
> 
> In english it is writed "It is also the line where the temperature is the warmest as it was built at a *deep* level and it is operated with rubber-tyred trains."
> It would be better according the french version that I know about this line to write
> "It is also the line where the temperature is the warmest as it is *completely underground* and it is operated with *old* rubber-tyred trains."
> 
> 
> :nuts:
> I don't get your point line 4 is already for 6 cars vehicules. (MP 59 = 6 cars)


Thanks for the answer, and just to let you know in a non-patronising way, there is no such word as "writted" instead you use "wrote"...


----------



## Minato ku

Sorry.
I corrected the Wikipedia article.

I read that the new rolling stock for the lines 6 and 11 could be the *MP 09*. (Rubber-tyred trains with the same design of the MF 2000)


----------



## Metropolitan

Minato ku said:


> The line 4 was built in cut and cover, it is also the case for the deepiest station of the line Cite, but don't be wrong the line 4 is not deep at all.
> 
> In english it is writed "It is also the line where the temperature is the warmest as it was built at a *deep* level and it is operated with rubber-tyred trains."
> It would be better according the french version that I know about this line to write
> "It is also the line where the temperature is the warmest as it is *completely underground* and it is operated with *old* rubber-tyred trains."


Line 11 is also rubber-tyred and completely underground. It's not as warm as line 4. Actually, I don't know the reason of such a heat on the metro line 4...




> :nuts:
> I don't get your point line 4 is already for 6 cars vehicules. (MP 59 = 6 cars)


Really? Yes you're probably right actually. I know that in the 50's/60's, stations on metro line 1 have been extended so that platforms could host an extra car (from 5 to 6 cars). I don't believe it was also the case on line 4... thus it would mean that initially line 4 was the only line in Paris with 6-car trains.


----------



## Minato ku

Metropolitan said:


> Line 11 is also rubber-tyred and completely underground. It's not as warm as line 4. Actually, I don't know the reason of such a heat on the metro line 4...


Yeah but the deep is also wrong, the line 11 is deeper than the line 4. 
The line 11 is more recent, it has maybe a better ventilation.

I know the line 4, I live not far to this line, Porte d'Orleans is just near Montrouge and the extention at Montrouge will open in 2011 but I prefer take the line 13 at Chatillon Montrouge the soutern part is less crowded and is overground.

The line 4 was surely build with longer stations, since this planning they knew that it will be an important line. It deserve Denfert-Rochereau, Montparnasse, Chatelet, Gare de l'Est, Gare du Nord.


----------



## ER_441

What's the progress on the maintenance worker's strike? 

By the way, Line 10's low patronage level is it because of the loop on the Auteuil area of Paris or is it just the fact that it only passes by the Quatier Latin being the key service area, along with Gare d'Austerlitz's low utilization rate? With Line 10's low ridership, could RATP consider shortening the trainset to just 4-cars on just this line?

I know for Line 9 the much higher patronage is probably due to the service area being near the Eiffel Tower and what other reason is it behind Line 9's rather high patronage? Also, are the stations on Line 9 ready for 6-car train sets, given its high patronage as an MF67 (to be replaced by MF2000 in 2012/3) serviced line?

I know that Boulogne-Billancourt is an upmarket suburb of Paris, does that mean this part of Line 9 and 10 have lower patronage than many other parts of the Metro system?


----------



## edubejar

^^^ You are right. The Paris metro is unique and has a lot of character. It is one of those cities like NYC, London and Tokyo where the metro or subway is so interwoven into the city's fabric...a real Parisian institution. In fact, Parisians have a saying: métro, boulot, dodo (subway, work, sleep)...as a way to complain about life.


----------



## Minato ku

Fitó...!!! said:


> It's wonderful to see that modernization line 13 trains, just like the one they made on line 3. I promise to post those pics.


Yes, unfortunely few trains of the line 13 are like this.

This year platform screen Doors will be installated in the line 1 and 13.
When this system was tested in Invalides station (line 13) 2006


----------



## _Night City Dream_

Thanks for nice pics, Minato Ku. It will be even greater if you post some city views from trains when they are not underground, as well as the train's photos when they cross rivers or are just on their was on bridges.


----------



## Minato ku

Line 5, Gare d'Austerliz


----------



## Minato ku

I find video of Paris metro in 1994 with the surrounding neighbours, great to feel Paris


*Lines 1 and 5 Bastille* 





*Line 1* 





*Chatelet* 





*Line 2*


----------



## Minato ku

*Montparnasse Bienvenue *





*Line 4*





*Line 5* 





*Place d'Italie*


----------



## Minato ku

*Line 6 *











l


----------



## Minato ku

*Line 7bis* (The MF88 was new)





*Line 10* 





*Line 12 and 7 Concorde*


----------



## Minato ku

Rendering of the line 13 extention wich should open in may 2008

Asnières-Gennevilliers Les Agnettes station



























Asnières-Gennevilliers Les Courtilles station









An automatic train reverse at Chatillion Montrouge station is u/c in Chatillion Montrouge terminal station for this increasing the number of train due at this extention.


----------



## _Night City Dream_

Wow, Paris finnally will get modern-looking stations.


----------



## Minato ku

I think that you don't know the line 14.


----------



## ddes

It seems like Paris really loves their side-platforms. I haven't really seen an island platform station on the thread yet, or maybe I missed it somewhere.


----------



## Minato ku

That's right, they prefer their side-platforms
Anyway Paris sytem is big so there is island platform.

Here Gare de Lyon in the line 14.


----------



## [email protected]

Others examples...

Nation, line 2:










Bobigny-Pablo Picasso, line 5









Gare de l'Est with lines 5 and 7:









Louis Blanc with lines 7 and 7bis:









La Courneuve-8 mai 1945, line 7:









Porte de St Cloud, line 9:

















The closed station of "Porte Molitor":









List of "Island Platforms" (almost all terminus):
L1: La Défense, Esplanade de la Défense
L2: Nation
L3: Galliéni
L3bis: Gambetta
L4: Porte d'Orléans
L5: Place d'Italie, Gare de l'Est, Bobigny-Pablo Picasso
L6: Etoile, Kleber, Nation
L7: Mairie d'Ivry, Porte d'Ivry, Gare de l'Est, Louis Blanc, Porte de la Villette, La Courneuve 8 mai 1945
L8: Balard, Maisons Alfort, Créteil l'Echat, Créteil Université, Créteil Préfecture
L9: Pont de Sèvres, Porte de St Cloud, Porte de Montreuil
L10: Pont de St Cloud, Boulogne Jean Jaurès, porte d'Auteuil
L12: Porte de Versailles, Porte de la Chapelle
L13: Varenne, Châtillon-Montrouge
L14: Gare de Lyon


----------



## iampuking

Whats so modern about those two?


----------



## Fitó...!!!

iampuking said:


> Whats so modern about those two?


I think the intention was not the "modern look" but the "Island Platforms" type stations.


----------



## iampuking

How stupid of me not to notice...


----------



## deasine

I personally prefer side platforms over island ones, unless if it was a big busy station like a transfer point.


----------



## Xabi

*Posts about Paris metro (and railways) on my blog:*

TGV speed record
Visit to Paris tramway
14th metro line
Paris metro stations
Metro bridges
Eurostar practical guide
6th metro line

Written in Basque Language but full of photos and videos.


----------



## Minato ku

Today in my favorite line, I should say that these pictures was not taken during the rush hour. :yes:

few seconds after the depart of the last train.









For the southern part the traffic is less important.









When I see the platform for the northern part I am happy to live in the southern line 13. :lol:


----------



## _Night City Dream_

Common situation for every Moscow rush hours.

P. S. Minato Ku, I know Line 14 very well. I meant Paris metro is now modern in other way, just like in Brussels, or in some German cities.


----------



## De Snor

some métro entrances are still lovely (forgot which station I took this image at):


----------



## xote

I used to wrongly think that the Metro served Paris intramuros exclusively. How much of the metro is outside of Paris proper?


----------



## Minato ku

There is 54 metro stations outside Paris city proper (56 in mid 2008)
So it serve only the closest suburbs, the only exeption are the line 5, 8 and 13 wich go further in suburbs, but it is always the inner suburbs. (Creteil is the furthest suburbs where we can go with the metro).

In few years these suburbs could be integrated into the city of Paris, wich would be the best idea since Baron Haussmann extention.


----------



## De Snor

Minato ku said:


> In few years these suburbs could be integrated into the city of Paris, wich would be the best idea since Baron Haussmann extention.


Are there official plans to make this happen ?


----------



## ckm

Minato ku said:


> There is 54 metro stations outside Paris city proper (56 in mid 2008)
> So it serve only the closest suburbs, the only exeption are the line 5, 8 and 13 wich go further in suburbs, but it is always the inner suburbs. (Creteil is the furthest suburbs where we can go with the metro).
> 
> In few years these suburbs could be integrated into the city of Paris, wich would be the best idea since Baron Haussmann extention.


Which is the other one to be opened in 2008 (besides Les Courtilles)?


----------



## Minato ku

^^ Asnières-Gennevilliers Les Agnettes
The same extention, the line 13 will have two new stations.

A rendering video of Asnières-Gennevilliers Les Courtilles








_Night City Dream_ said:


> P. S. Minato Ku, I know Line 14 very well. I meant Paris metro is now modern in other way, just like in Brussels, or in some German cities.


Stations like theses.

Villejuif — Léo Lagrange









Champs Elysee Clemenceau


----------



## xote

Minato ku said:


> There is 54 metro stations outside Paris city proper (56 in mid 2008)
> So it serve only the closest suburbs, the only exeption are the line 5, 8 and 13 wich go further in suburbs, but it is always the inner suburbs. (Creteil is the furthest suburbs where we can go with the metro).
> 
> In few years these suburbs could be integrated into the city of Paris, wich would be the best idea since Baron Haussmann extention.


Would there be any impetus to extend the metro to the new city limits should this agglomeration happen? Perhaps with longer distances between stops (as the Paris metro stops so frequently, this makes a trip slow). :?

Or would the RER turn more into the second metro system of Paris as many Parisians now consider it, with the "Transilien" becoming the accepted "suburban" rail of Greater Paris?


----------



## Minato ku

^^ I don't think that it would change something.
Maybe more investissement for the public transportation and more new extentions.


----------



## Minato ku




----------



## Augusto

xote said:


> Would there be any impetus to extend the metro to the new city limits should this agglomeration happen? Perhaps with longer distances between stops (as the Paris metro stops so frequently, this makes a trip slow). :?
> 
> Or would the RER turn more into the second metro system of Paris as many Parisians now consider it, with the "Transilien" becoming the accepted "suburban" rail of Greater Paris?


This is likely to happen. Because actually it's much less prestigious to do anything in the suburb than in Paris. With the extension of the city limits the big projects (museum, railways, minister, office towers,..) should be more spread than today. 
In the 70', when the lines 13 and 8 were extended quite far in the suburb it was planned to make "express" services at peak hours on a third track like on the IRT 7 in NYC for example. It's why there are three tracks on line 8 in Créteil. But this feature has never been used.


----------



## iampuking

Minato ku said:


>


How come there are suicide pits and barriers between the tracks in Line 4 stations?

And is Cite station on Line 4 deep level?


----------



## Minato ku

For the barriers I don't know, for the suicide pit, The line 4 is the second busiest line.

Cite or Saint Michel are on a deep level for paris metro, compared at London underground these station are not deep.

These stations was build in cut and cover with a metallic structure.


----------



## Sacré Coeur

Very impressive these last pics. But How can they cross the Seine with this technic???


----------



## Hugues75

ckm said:


> Which is the other one to be opened in 2008 (besides Les Courtilles)?


The two names are : "Les Agnettes" and "Asnières-Gennevilliers - Les Courtilles" : some MF77 trains have the new plan. You can find it in this page :

http://www.symbioz.net/forum/messages.php?page=3&topic=3308#71509

Taken from here :

http://www.ratp.info/orienter/f_plan.php?nompdf=metro_geo&loc=secteur&fm=pdf


----------



## Zibou

xote said:


> Would there be any impetus to extend the metro to the new city limits should this agglomeration happen? Perhaps with longer distances between stops (as the Paris metro stops so frequently, this makes a trip slow). :?
> 
> Or would the RER turn more into the second metro system of Paris as many Parisians now consider it, with the "Transilien" becoming the accepted "suburban" rail of Greater Paris?


Well, metro construction in Paris and inner suburbs is quite expensive, and the Ile de France région, which finances most of the transportation projects with the State, actually considers tramways instead of metro extension : the best example is line 14, which was supposed to extend to Orly and never did : instead, some kind of guided bus will be built along the N7 corridor (yes, real tramways on real tracks also get too expensive)... as far as I know construction hasn't started yet - although it was supposed to last year.

Extensions of the RER network aren't considered for short term projects, except maybe the expenditure of RER E tunnel from Saint-Lazare to La Défense once the money's found...


----------



## iampuking

Sacré Coeur said:


> Very impressive these last pics. But How can they cross the Seine with this technic???


That's what I was wondering too...


----------



## Hugues75

iampuking said:


> That's what I was wondering too...


They froze the ground under the Seine and, after, used the big metallic coffers you can see on the pictures : they were sunk, buried in the ground of the river, then with high pressure atmosphere, the water was evicted : after that, the workers dug.


----------



## Augusto

Hugues75 said:


> They froze the ground under the Seine and, after, used the big metallic coffers you can see on the pictures : they were sunk, buried in the ground of the river, then with high pressure atmosphere, the water was evicted : after that, the workers dug.


Yes, this is quite unusual: the tunnel has not been dug _under_ the river but _from_ the river. Unusual is also the Saint Michel station on line B, very close from there: it's the only station located under the river; the northern exit is on Cité Island and the southern exit is on the south bank.


----------



## iampuking

It seems a lot easier just to dig from under the riverbed, very interesting method indeed...


----------



## Minato ku

St Michel Notre Dame on the RER B is a bit different since it was build with tunnelling shield.
In fact the tunnel was build before the station, the tunnel opened in 1977 and the station only opened in 1988, it is also the only tube type station in Paris.


----------



## Minato ku

Construction of the line 4 tunnel under the Seine in 1906




















I find picture of the first Paris metro rolling stock.


----------



## deasine

Those are beautiful! =O


----------



## Minato ku

Saint Lazare station.


----------



## RATP

Did you note that inside Paris' metro corridors, there is a special smell: I have never smellt it anywhere. It smells Paris.


----------



## Svartmetall

RATP said:


> Did you note that inside Paris' metro corridors, there is a special smell: I have never smellt it anywhere. It smells Paris.


I certainly noticed that there is a strange smell on the metro - cigarettes and garlic sort of. Not unpleasant by any means, better than smelling brake dust or something like that!


----------



## Minato ku

Cigarette ? 
You should confuse with brake smell, especially old rubber tired train one.


----------



## Brice

RATP said:


> Did you note that inside Paris' metro corridors, there is a special smell: I have never smellt it anywhere. It smells Paris.


Yes I noticed that. It's the same in New York.


----------



## _Night City Dream_

Great pics. I still wonder why it is so dirty their. Paris is known as city of Beauty, of fashion, but its metro is far from being clean :S


----------



## Coccodrillo

Zibou said:


> instead, some kind of guided bus will be built along the N7 corridor (yes, real tramways on real tracks also get too expensive)... as far as I know construction hasn't started yet - although it was supposed to last year.


Guided buses like TVR or hybrid systems like Translohr are as expensive as real tramways in term of construction costs, and more expensive as running costs. And you are locked with one single producer. Caen wants to extend its lines, but Bombardier doesn't want to build more vehicles...

Paris has learned nothing from Caen's experience...


----------



## Minato ku

Especially when it is in a way where a subway is necessary. 

A view of *Paris metro rolling stock*.

MF : Steel tired train
MP : rubber tired train

MPXX : design date

*MP59* 1961 - 1974







(Be retired in 2011)









*MF67* 1968 - 1978

















*MP73* 1974







(Be retired in 2016) 









*MF77* 1978 - 1986

















*MF88* 1992 - 1994







(Be retired in 2008-09)









*MP89* 1995 - 1999 
Driver







Transfered in 2011 to the
















Driverless







1995 - 1998










*MF2000* 2006 - 201?

















*MP05* 2009 - 2010 Driverless








No picture yet (similar as the MP89)

*MP09* 2011 - 201?















No picture yet (same design than the MF2000)


----------



## Minato ku

1.








2.








3.








4.








5.








6.








7.








8.








9.


----------



## Minato ku

10.








11.








12.








13.








14.








15.








16.








17.








18.


----------



## Dugommier

^^^^^^
Very nice pictures!!, I love Paris from all angleskay:


----------



## greg_christine

RATP said:


> Did you note that inside Paris' metro corridors, there is a special smell: I have never smellt it anywhere. It smells Paris.


The subway in Boston also has a unique smell. I attribute it to the vagrants urninating in the passageways.


----------



## ScHoKoApFeL

How many cars do the parisian metro trains usually have? I heard it's "only" 4-6, depending on the line, is that true?


----------



## _Night City Dream_

True, but the cars are not very long. Max length is somewhere 85 - 90 m.


----------



## jamesinclair

When I went, we say a freight train roll past


----------



## Minato ku

^^ It is not really a freight train but a maintenance train.
Like London underground these are made with old rolling stock.


Paris is not long and it is also not wide. Only 2.55m.
The train does not have longitudinal seats so their capacity is not high but Paris metro has high frecencies.
Moscow metro is really efficient because it combine high capacity train and high frequency.


----------



## Hugues75

ScHoKoApFeL said:


> How many cars do the parisian metro trains usually have? I heard it's "only" 4-6, depending on the line, is that true?


Well :

6 cars (90 m) on lines M1, M4, M14 (and possibility to extend to 8 cars - so 120 m - on this automatic line)

5 cars (75 m) on lines M2, M3, M5, M6, M7, M8, M9, M10, M12, M13.

4 cars (60 m) on : M11 (but possibility - with the extension to Rosny - to have 5 cars ; the only problem today is a garage trouble : not enough space...)

3 cars (45 m) on the two small "bis" lines : M3 bis, M7 bis (but possibility to extend to 5 cars, because they were before part of lines M3 and M7).


----------



## iampuking

Minato ku said:


> Moscow metro is really efficient because it combine high capacity train and high frequency.


It's more similar to the RER in that respect...

I'm always surprised that Paris has higher ridership than London, despite it's longest trains being the same legnths as LU's shortest... I guess LU has crap frequencies on too many lines which makes all the difference.


----------



## Minato ku

A style that I like with a typical 70's style

*Havre Caumartin*


----------



## Augusto

iampuking said:


> It's more similar to the RER in that respect...
> 
> I'm always surprised that Paris has higher ridership than London, despite it's longest trains being the same legnths as LU's shortest... I guess LU has crap frequencies on too many lines which makes all the difference.


LU gets quite empty at off peak hours when you're out central London. While in Paris a lot of lines are crowded all the day, specially lines 13, 4, 1 and 2. And frequencies on those lines is almost never less than 5 min at off peak (7 to 10 min between 1h15 and 2h15 on WE though)


----------



## Minato ku

There is "pushers" in Paris metro. 










This picture was not taken during rush hours.


----------



## Hugues75

Minato ku said:


> This picture was not taken during rush hours.


But on the line M13 (looks like _Place de Clichy_), nightmare of the parisians...


----------



## Minato ku

For a good reason, it is Place de Clichy. :yes:


----------



## eklips

The pushers are not numerous though, I don't recall ever seeing one.


----------



## Minato ku

For one reason I know only two line with then : the line 13 and the RER A.


----------



## Minato ku

RATP advert


----------



## Hugues75

Minato ku said:


> For one reason I know only two line with then : the line 13 and the RER A.


On RER A also ??

I use it every day - but on the "good" direction (from west to east on the morning, when most people use it in the opposite direction) - and I've never seen any pusher.

Where can I see them ?


----------



## Fitó...!!!

Minato ku said:


> RATP advert


Aimer la ville! A very nice ad, but why is it in englhish? And the french version doesn't say the same thing. This one goes: Ours is not a virtual network. 
And the french one says just "Aimer la Ville".


----------



## Minato ku

Malakoff Rue Etienne Dolet


----------



## iampuking

I've just got back from a trip to Paris, and I love the metro and RER... I like the manual opening of the doors, the lack of announcements (in London it would be "The next station is Westminster change for the Circle and District lines, alight for the Houses of Parliament and Riverboat Services whereas on the lines with announcements in Paris it just announces the station name...) The metro and the RER were dirtier than London's though, and RER stations were ugly but very spacious, they could do with refurbishment...


----------



## Metropolitan

In the middle of the video below, there's the accelerated evolution of the Paris metro map from 1900 to 2008.


----------



## Fitó...!!!

iampuking said:


> I've just got back from a trip to Paris, and I love the metro and RER... I like the manual opening of the doors, the lack of announcements (in London it would be "The next station is Westminster change for the Circle and District lines, alight for the Houses of Parliament and Riverboat Services whereas on the lines with announcements in Paris it just announces the station name...) The metro and the RER were dirtier than London's though, and RER stations were ugly but very spacious, they could do with refurbishment...


I completely endorse what you say! It's a very crude but true point of view. I still liked better the Paris Metro than the London Tube.


----------



## Minato ku

Article in french about the serious problem of the line 13 and the whole metro network.

According this article there is 600,000 journeys per day in the line 13.

*Métro : les naufragés de la ligne 13*
LE MONDE | 08.04.08 | 15h39 • Mis à jour le 08.04.08 | 15h39

La ligne 13, un vendredi. Un matin comme un autre. Mutilés de guerre, aveugles civils, invalides du travail et femmes enceintes, s'abstenir ! Les usagers sont comprimés dans les cinq wagons du métro, le nez délicatement collé contre l'aisselle du voisin. Densité démographique à l'heure de pointe : 4,5 personnes au mètre carré. La RATP, qui aime afficher des poèmes dans les voitures, ne dit pas "trajet" mais "voyage"... 


Depuis Châtillon-Montrouge, au sud de Paris, la ligne 13 file plein nord et se divise en deux tronçons, vers Asnières-Gennevilliers d'une part et Saint-Denis de l'autre. Au total, 30 stations de ce qui s'apparente matin et soir à un chemin de croix. Les gares Saint-Lazare et Montparnasse, des hôpitaux, une université, des quartiers de bureaux, des cités populaires jalonnent le parcours et drainent chaque jour 600 000 aventuriers sur ce mince fil du réseau, totalement saturé. Le taux de remplissage atteint 116 %.

Sur les quais, c'est le même entassement qui déborde parfois jusque dans les escaliers d'accès. Un conducteur raconte : "Lorsque j'entre dans la station, je vois la foule agglutinée, les pieds des premiers rangs sur le bord du parapet. Parfois j'éprouve un sentiment de honte." Un usager : "On laisse passer un métro, puis un autre. Finalement, on se lance. On pousse, on lutte, on se trouve un espace vital dans la bétaillère." Roulez carrosse.

La RATP tente d'écluser comme elle peut ces vagues humaines. Toutes les 100 secondes, défile une rame qui charroie jusqu'à 650 "clients", selon la terminologie officielle. Au poste central, à la station Etienne-Dolet, le numéro de haute voltige s'inscrit en direct sur un écran géant représentant l'ensemble de la ligne. Deux agents de maîtrise régulent l'impressionnant ballet, en contact avec les conducteurs. "La présence d'une fourche complique la gestion", explique Jean-Michel Sence, directeur de la ligne. En fonctionnement normal, c'est déjà de la haute voltige. Au moindre incident, cela vire à la mission impossible.

Et des incidents, il n'en manque pas. Il y a les pépins de voiture ou de signalisation avec un matériel qui affiche plus de trente ans d'âge. Des incivilités, bien sûr - alarmes intempestives, irresponsables descendant sur les voies ou bloquant les portes, téméraires installés sur les tampons entre les voitures. Des malaises aussi, fréquents sur cette ligne sans oxygène.

La RATP excipe de ses efforts constants, de rames et d'effectifs supplémentaires. Aux heures de pointe, une quarantaine d'"opérateurs de régulation des flux" tentent de civiliser les quais. Revêtus d'un gilet orange, ces jeunes gens facilitent l'entrée et la sortie des rames. Un subtil jeu de mains : "Il faut aider sans pousser, car les usagers n'aiment pas ça", assure l'un d'eux.

Des portes palières seront prochainement installées sur les quais pour protéger l'accès aux voitures. Un nouveau système permettra d'accélérer la mise en place des rames en bout de ligne : ce sera 10 secondes grappillées à chaque fois. Les wagons sont peu à peu rénovés pour accueillir 5 % de passagers en plus. La RATP souhaite abaisser de 100 à 95 secondes la fréquence, pour ajouter deux métros par heure (en deçà, on met en jeu la sécurité). Un incommensurable casse-tête : le projet, mal nommé "Ouragan", a déjà trois ans de retard.

"Nous nous battons pour gagner des secondes ou d'infimes pourcentages", constate Yves Ramette, directeur général adjoint à la Régie. Ce hiérarque respecté, qui a fait toute sa carrière dans la maison, admet volontiers que la RATP "court derrière son ombre". Il faut tenter de suivre l'augmentation de la fréquentation. Au total, 230 millions d'euros ont été investis dans ce contre-la-montre.

[...]

Mais la lutte semble vaine. Ces dernières années, de nombreuses entreprises se sont installées à Saint-Ouen et à Saint-Denis, attirées par le prix de l'immobilier. Et on évoque déjà une prolongation de la ligne vers Stains... Sur l'autre branche, la 13 va être rallongée en juin de deux stations dans Gennevilliers. A la RATP, on relève assez justement la contradiction d'élus locaux qui dans un même souffle demandent des extensions de métro et se plaignent que leurs administrés ne puissent grimper à l'intérieur.

"Il faut en finir avec le rafistolage et trouver des solutions pérennes", estime Annick Lepetit, adjointe au maire de Paris chargée des transports. Cette élue est une habituée de la 13 et de ses impondérables. "Parfois, j'arrive en retard aux réunions avec le maire."

L'idée de la RATP consiste aujourd'hui à prolonger une autre ligne, la 14, afin qu'elle dédouble en partie la 13. L'investissement avoisine le milliard d'euros. Les plus optimistes ne l'estiment pas réalisable avant une bonne dizaine d'années. Un autre grand projet prévoit de creuser un métro périphérique entre le nord et l'ouest de Paris. Le coût est évalué à 100 millions d'euros du kilomètre, et le délai devrait être plus long encore. Le temps des expédients, des petites victoires sur la pendule n'est donc pas révolu.

La ligne 13 n'est pas la seule confrontée à ce combat quotidien. Nombre d'autres lignes craquent aux entournures, comme la 1, la 4, la 7, la 6... La ligne A du RER est au bord du chaos. Denis Deloy, conducteur depuis vingt-quatre ans, décrit une situation qui empire de jour en jour sur la 2. "Ce qui se passe avec la ligne 13 pourrait se généraliser", insiste cet affilié au syndicat SUD. Une fois n'est pas coutume, son patron tient peu ou prou le même discours : si aucun investissement d'importance n'est entrepris d'ici à 2015, la moitié des lignes parisiennes pourraient se retrouver dans la situation de la 13, a prévenu Pierre Mongin.

Entre 1990 et 2000, la fréquentation du métro est restée stable. Mais, depuis le tournant du siècle, elle progresse de 3 % à 5 % par an. La RATP a poinçonné en 2007 1,6 milliard de voyages. A ce rythme, les 2 milliards devraient être atteints dans moins d'une décennie. "On met plus de temps à creuser un métro qu'à construire un immeuble, constate Marc Pélissier, 33 ans, secrétaire général de l'Association des usagers des transports d'Ile-de-France. Aujourd'hui, le réseau est inadapté. Il faut le repenser de manière ambitieuse."

Au terme d'un accord passé entre le Syndicat des transports d'Ile-de-France (STIF) et la RATP, 5 milliards d'euros vont être investis ces cinq prochaines années, en échange d'objectifs accrus d'amélioration de la régularité. Le temps presse : la chair humaine n'est pas compressible à l'infini. 

Benoît Hopquin

http://www.lemonde.fr/societe/article/2008/04/08/metro-les-naufrages-de-la-ligne-13_1032291_3224.html


----------



## Metropolitan

Alright, I could'nt resist editing the Paris metro video I've posted above.
Here's the updated version :


----------



## Fitó...!!!

*A set of pics from my last visit to Paris. Enjoy! *
*

Etoile - Ligne 6









Madeleine - Ligne 12









Cambronne - Ligne 6









Cambronne - Ligne 6









La Boutique du Métro - Les Halles









Ligne 1 - Si on me dirait quelle station...









Champs Elyseés Clemenceau - Ligne 1









Cluny La Sorbonne - Ligne 10









Ouverture des portes









Dugommier - Ligne 6









Moi á la tete du train! Me just leading the train - Ligne 14









Materiel Roulant Ligne 3



























Ad - Pub









Petit cadeau a Concorde









Ligne 1









Cité - Ligne 4









Ligne 14
*


----------



## STEFER

Minato ku said:


> Especially when it is in a way where a subway is necessary.
> 
> A view of *Paris metro rolling stock*.
> 
> ......
> 
> *MF88* 1992 - 1994
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Be retired in 2008-09)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .......



Are You Sure ??? Why these cars will be retired so previously after 20 years only ? Thanks


----------



## Minato ku

Nice pictures kay:
Some errors, the first picture is Charles de Gaulle Etoile but in the line 6 and the last picture is in the line 14.

The station of the line 1 that you don't know is Chatelet and the second station is not Frankiln D. Roosvelt (actually under in renovation) but Champs Elysees Clemenceau.



STEFER said:


> Are You Sure ??? Why these cars will be retired so previously after 20 years only ? Thanks


Yes this rolling stocks has many problems, it was a new system of steel rolling stock but it damage the track and its maintenance is too expensive.


----------



## Fitó...!!!

Minato ku said:


> Nice pictures kay:
> Some errors, the first picture is Charles de Gaulle Etoile but in the line 6 and the last picture is in the line 14.
> 
> The station of the line 1 that you don't know is Chatelet and the second station is not Frankiln D. Roosvelt (actually under in renovation) but Champs Elysees Clemenceau.


Oh! Merci beaucoup! I'm editing right now!


----------



## Minato ku

Mairie de Clichy


----------



## Minato ku

Pictures that I found in the net taken by CY2N 

We clearly see the difference between unrefurbished MF77 and refurbished MF77 stock.


----------



## Songoten2554

is there pictures of la defense stations both the RER and the RATP ones?


----------



## Svartmetall

Songoten2554 said:


> is there pictures of la defense stations both the RER and the RATP ones?


La Défense is served by RER A which is operated by RATP (unlike parts of RER B, the whole of RER C, D and E).


----------



## Songoten2554

oh but i wanted to see pictures of it or something?


----------



## Minato ku

La Defense station hall.










For the metro plaform see this video (the entry platform look exactly the same)







In fact there is two subway station in this district.

Esplanade de la Defense


----------



## _Night City Dream_

Minato ku said:


> Pictures that I found in the net taken by CY2N
> 
> We clearly see the difference between unrefurbished MF77 and refurbished MF77 stock.


What kind of light do the refurbished have? Something like xenon or what?


By the way, I prefer the old "girouettes" they are more original, traditional and typical of Paris metro than the new ones, common for so many cities of the world.


----------



## Songoten2554

wow the hall is humangous in that station what Rail Services do they use in la defense?

also is Gare du Nord is bigger?


----------



## Minato ku

: Metro







: RER







: Light rail







: Suburbain train network (a network is several lines excepted for the K, U and R)


*La Defense*










































In La Defense it served by only two lines of the L network


*Gare du Nord*


































Intercities trains, TGV, Thalys, Eurostar, TER...

As you can see Gare du Nord is far bigger than La Defense station.


----------



## Augusto

_Night City Dream_ said:


> What kind of light do the refurbished have? Something like xenon or what?


LED light. They don't need to be powerfull as their purpose is not to light the tunnel but just to be seen. Unlike other cities like Moscow or London the tunnels in Paris Métro are entirely lighted.


----------



## iampuking

The lights in London aren't to light the tunnel though, it's pitch black regardless of the lights, the driver just needs to see the signals.


----------



## Songoten2554

yes Gare Du Nord is bigger wow!!!!

umm also if the driver can't see whats ahead of the tunnel isn't that dangerous isn't there lights there?


----------



## iampuking

Songoten2554 said:


> yes Gare Du Nord is bigger wow!!!!
> 
> umm also if the driver can't see whats ahead of the tunnel isn't that dangerous isn't there lights there?


Why is it dangerous, what is there to see? :nuts:

Tubeman told me a while back, that lights are good for deterring jumpers, it's psychological...


----------



## [email protected]

Svartmetall said:


> La Défense is served by RER A which is operated by RATP (unlike parts of RER B, the whole of RER C, D and E).


The branches to Cergy and Poissy of the RER A are operated by the SNCF...


----------



## Svartmetall

[email protected] said:


> The branches to Cergy and Poissy of the RER A are operated by the SNCF...


Well, the general rule of the RER as far as I know is that within the city of Paris, RER A are operated by RATP the Southern portion of RER B is also operated by RATP, but everything else is SNCF! My knowledge might be a little out of date or misplaced though!


----------



## Augusto

iampuking said:


> Why is it dangerous, what is there to see? :nuts:
> 
> Tubeman told me a while back, that lights are good for deterring jumpers, it's psychological...


It be may dangerous in an other way: by coming from the darkness to the light in stations isn't the driver dazzled? It's why in Paris they've added additional sodium and fluorescent lamps in tunnels a few years ago where the track goes overground to the day light.


----------



## iampuking

Augusto said:


> It be may dangerous in an other way: by coming from the darkness to the light in stations isn't the driver dazzled? It's why in Paris they've added additional sodium and fluorescent lamps in tunnels a few years ago where the track goes overground to the day light.


I'm not sure, you'd have to ask Tubeman, I think the small amount of light coming from the lights is enough to stop drivers from becoming dazzled.


----------



## Minato ku

Well maybe.
The safety measure can change depending the system
In Paris metro, due at an accident at Notre Dame de Lorette in 2000, every driver must do at least one manual drive per day.


----------



## iampuking

LU is not automatic, only the Central and Victoria lines...


----------



## Federicoft

Fitó...!!! said:


> Ca a eté de merde d'oiseau??? :lol:


:rofl:


----------



## Songoten2554

great pictures man they have to clean up the rail cars.

anyways a question i wonder is Rubber Tires metro better or is steel Rail better for the metro because some lines have tires and some others is more traditional.

and which is cheaper Rubber Tired or Traditional Steel Rail?


----------



## Minato ku

Rubber tired are more efficient for low interstation due at the fast acceleration and fast breaking.
Steel rail is far cheaper and more efficient in overground part.
Honestly I don't see any big difference, the difference was in the 1950's 1960's but not now anymore.



Minato ku said:


> ^^ According the picture these are about 170~180cm. In Saint Lazare and Invalides the height of PSD were 150cm.


According my mesure with the very little part installated, the height of these PSD is about 170 cm.
I mesured it with my height and PSD are a bit taller than me.


----------



## Minato ku

Design of the renovated stations for the driverless transformation of the













































http://www.artheme.com/


----------



## Cosmin

When will line's 1 automation going to be completed?


----------



## Minato ku

2011


----------



## Hugues75

I'd like the color of line M1 (yellow) to be used (for example) on the doors, or something like that...


----------



## Songoten2554

automation in 2011 wow Paris is advancing alot i what other line is automated besides the Line 14 which was for the meteor project.


----------



## Minato ku

Infact only three least busy lines (







) don't have automatic system, so 13 lines have but *only the line 14 is driverless.
After the







, according the rumors the lines







could become driverless.

* I exclude the three airport lines.


----------



## Minato ku

Installation of PSD in Chatillon Montrouge.


----------



## _Night City Dream_

Minato ku said:


> Rubber tired are more efficient for low interstation due at the fast acceleration and fast breaking.
> Steel rail is far cheaper and more efficient in overground part.
> Honestly I don't see any big difference, the difference was in the 1950's 1960's but not now anymore.


As far as I know, rubber-tired trains were put to decrease the harmful effect of the metro on historical buildings in the center of Paris, where it is almost totally underground. Rubber-tired trains do not produce so much vibration and don't endanger the foundation of the Louvre, for instance.


----------



## Minato ku

Don't miss your ticket. :lol:

http://www.dailymotion.com/video/xe01k_ratp-training_street


----------



## Cosmin

Great ending!:rofl:


----------



## Minato ku

_Night City Dream_ said:


> As far as I know, rubber-tired trains were put to decrease the harmful effect of the metro on historical buildings in the center of Paris, where it is almost totally underground. Rubber-tired trains do not produce so much vibration and don't endanger the foundation of the Louvre, for instance.


I don't think that it is the main reason.
The line 3 that run under the Sentier one of oldest district of Paris is not rubber tired.


----------



## Grygry

_Night City Dream_ said:


> As far as I know, rubber-tired trains were put to decrease the harmful effect of the metro on historical buildings in the center of Paris, where it is almost totally underground. Rubber-tired trains do not produce so much vibration and don't endanger the foundation of the Louvre, for instance.


No. The main ideas are reduced track maintenance, and higher acceleration/braking possibilities, also less noise.

Vibrations are not that harmfull because those trains are really lightweight.


----------



## iampuking

Grygry said:


> Vibrations are not that harmfull because those trains are really lightweight.


Really? I've been to a downstairs seating area in Newcastle cafe, the metro trains run underneath and you can feel the vibrating of every passing train. The Tyne & Wear Metro is also deep level, which the Paris Metro isn't, and also uses light rail technology, which Paris also doesn't, so I think you're wrong.


----------



## Minato ku

MF 2000 
Picture by kev94 








http://symbioz.net/forum/messages.php?page=1&topic=3583#77212


----------



## _Night City Dream_

Grygry said:


> No. The main ideas are reduced track maintenance, and higher acceleration/braking possibilities, also less noise.
> 
> Vibrations are not that harmfull because those trains are really lightweight.


I do not really think maintenance is cheaper, and it doesn't have much in common with acceleration which depends mostly on the power and the torque of the engine.
I've been to Paris several times and I wouldn't confirm definitely that rubber trains are less noisy. Moreover, ordinary trains in many other countries (Belgium, China) seem to produce really less noise.


----------



## Minato ku

No, Grygry is right rubber tired trains have higher acceleration/braking possibilities, in a subway network where the interstations are small it is a very big issue.
That's also why most lines had automatic system since the 70's.
In an other way modern steel tired trains like the MF2000 have similar possibilities as a rubber tired train but it was not the case in the 1950's 60's.


----------



## Minato ku

Miromesnil


----------



## dlouval

Worlds best


----------



## Minato ku

Bibliotheque Francois Mitterand


----------



## X38

Nice.


----------



## X38

Does the high-speed walkway at Montparnasse-Bienvenüe work again? We went there when I was in Paris with my school, but it was defect. We've just made a walk on the slow (3km/h) walkway next to it.


----------



## Hugues75

X38 said:


> Does the high-speed walkway at Montparnasse-Bienvenüe work again? We went there when I was in Paris with my school, but it was defect. We've just made a walk on the slow (3km/h) walkway next to it.


It's often defect... I mean, really really often !

I use it only 1 time on 3 when I change in Montparnasse-B.


----------



## X38

Ok. Strange it works only in 1 direction.


----------



## Minato ku

^^ There is not enouth place to build two fast walkway.

*Nation*




























*Porte de Montreuil*


----------



## X38

> There is not enouth place to build two fast walkway.


Yes, yes, I've seen that... Al that information on the walls of Montparnasse-Bvn is very intresting btw!


----------



## Minato ku

juanico said:


> Extension length: 3 km
> Status: works due to start mid-2007
> New stations: 3
> Opening planned: 2012 (for 'Proudhon-Gardinoux')


The extention work started on June 25, 2008

http://ratp.fr/common/ressources/1182.pdf


----------



## kub86

LOL I remember riding M14 and this French girl waiting to get off was like "!!! Ces portes m'enerve!" 

The doors on M14 take about a second to open after a complete stop at the station. That takes forever when you're used to all the other lines' doors opening before the train even stops...


----------



## edubejar

kub86 said:


> LOL I remember riding M14 and this French girl waiting to get off was like "!!! Ces portes m'enerve!"
> 
> The doors on M14 take about a second to open after a complete stop at the station. That takes forever when you're used to all the other lines' doors opening before the train even stops...


That's true. The other lines of the Paris Metro is like the Double Decker buses of London. You hop off before it makes a complete stop. Line 14 must be too slow for many hurried Parisians. People have their hands on the handles or buttons as soon as the metro approaches the stations. I've never paid attention to Metro Line 1 which although has no barriers also has automatic doors. Does that open until a full stop? And the RER? I think the RER won't open until a full stop even if you are pressing the button.


----------



## Minato ku

The best reponse.


----------



## Cosmin

You can call that a classic Paris metro vid.


----------



## Augusto

kub86 said:


> LOL I remember riding M14 and this French girl waiting to get off was like "!!! Ces portes m'enerve!"
> 
> The doors on M14 take about a second to open after a complete stop at the station. That takes forever when you're used to all the other lines' doors opening before the train even stops...


Anyway they are faster to open than the doors on the Alstom driverless trains on the North East line in Singapore. You have to wait at least 3 seconds there.


----------



## X38

Oh, i love the sound of the trains sooo much, and especially the horn when the doors close.


----------



## jarbury

^^ Yeah the horn is brilliant. Definitely the coolest "doors closing" sound I've come across.


----------



## Minato ku

*Passy*





































The viaduct between Place d'Italie and Bercy is closed for maintenance.


----------



## Falubaz

is the official metro map changed because of this closure?


----------



## Cosmin

The online map is.


----------



## snow is red

wow the parisian metro looks so nice and classic and very new too

how recent is the renovation ?


----------



## Minato ku

Interresting graphic showing







ridership growth in 10 years.









Workday traffic in thousand passengers.


October 15, 1998: The new line 14 was inaugurated between Madeleine and Bibliothèque François Mitterrand. 
December 3, 2000: Opening of the RER C Bibliothèque François Mitterrand station.
December 16, 2003: Line 14 was extended north from Madeleine to Saint-Lazare. 
June 26, 2007: Line 14 was extended south from Bibliothèque François Mitterrand to Olympiades.










Already ten years old. :cheers:

Metropole


----------



## trainrover

Minato ku said:


> You might be suprised that a line 14 opened in 1937


I'm not. The neat thing about Paris extensions --as opposed to _prolongements_-- is the network being progressively built up in segments there, such that a route has seen itself re-routed, aligned along another right-of-way (mostly some new tunnel, right?), a few times in its history.


----------



## Comfortably Numb

Question:

Does the Paris Metro have any stations similar to the "tube" style stations in the London Underground? The kind of station I'm referring to are the "divided" stations with one track per tube, if you catch my drift?

Or, to put it in picture form, these kind of stations:










Pics would be appreciated, just to satisfy my curiosity.


----------



## iampuking

The outer platforms at the underground RER E stations are kinda like that.

I think there are some stations on the Metro, but they are not deep level like London's.


----------



## serdar samanlı1

edubejar said:


> I LOVE elevated metro lines (everywhere I've seen them: NYC, London, Paris & Berlin). I've yet to see the queen of elevated metros...Chicago's L-Train. I love the use of old iron or steel as well as the graffiti often associated with elevated lines. Meanwhile, here are some of Paris:
> 
> Both Metro lines 2 and 6 are mostly elevated and go underground near their western and eastern ends, which they both have in common (Place Etoile/Arc de Triomphe and Place de la Nation). So in a way lines 2 and 6 both complete a loop around oval Paris-proper somewhere near the middle of the oval/ellipse. What I like about these lines is that they allow people to see a more live-and-work Paris. In fact, both elevated lines that together form a loop also form a boundary that roughly contain touristy Paris inside.
> 
> Line 2 in the Right Bank (North Paris)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Line 6 in the Left Bank (South Paris)


Are there any elevated subways in London?


----------



## serdar samanlı1

The best prot of elevated metros is that they "fly" above the streets so you can see a panoramic view of the city instead of a black tunnel wall.


----------



## [email protected]

The only tube-like station I can think of is the Saint-Michel-Notre-Dame station of the RER B:









*wikipedia*

But several stations of the metro have on track per tube, although they have a very different design from the London ones. Here is a pic of the funny Mirabeau station, where metros stop only in one direction:









*flickr*


----------



## X38

serdar samanlı;27124796 said:


> The best prot of elevated metros is that they "fly" above the streets so you can see a panoramic view of the city instead of a black tunnel wall.


Yes, but most viaducts look awful from the outside!


----------



## iampuking

serdar samanlı said:


> Are there any elevated subways in London?


There is an Ask The Tubeman thread...

There are small elevated sections, but none in Central London.

Of course there is the DLR, but this is mostly outside of Zone 1.



X38 said:


> Yes, but most viaducts look awful from the outside!


The ones in Paris are very attractive and complement their surroundings well.


----------



## Minato ku

In central Paris there three lines that have overground sections









These overground parts show an quite unusal Paris (touristic view because it is usual for Parisian :lol, with of course 19th century building, quite ugly 60's-70's buildings (high-rises in the line 6) and new office and resiencial building build after the 1990's

I love the New York gritty feel that do the line 2 overground section.


----------



## Tiago Costa

When I visited Paris, I rode lines 2 and 6, and the views were amazing for me, because I felt myself into "true Paris" (of course, it's a very touristic view:lol. The elevated section of Line 2 is very charming, it has a sort of architecture, something that does not happen in most elevated sections of other systems.


----------



## Justme

X38 said:


> Yes, but most viaducts look awful from the outside!


Most do, but not the ones in Paris. As shown by the photos above they can be very elegant and there are better examples still than the ones shown. Paris is almost unique in the world for it's attractive elevated rail. Usually these can be quite grotty, especially like many of the ones in the US. I am also not a fan usually of the modern ones as well found in Vancouver or Asia, though I do like the modern one in the Hague.

Berlin also used to have a really elegant elevated rail before the last war. It was extremely intricate in detailed cast iron work. Sadly most was destroyed in the war and replaced with more "functional" framework. That said, it is still the 2nd most attractive elevated network I have seen and the stations are also interesting.


----------



## Comfortably Numb

iampuking said:


> There is an Ask The Tubeman thread...
> 
> There are small elevated sections, but none in Central London.
> 
> Of course there is the DLR, but this is mostly outside of Zone 1.
> 
> 
> 
> The ones in Paris are very attractive and complement their surroundings well.


As I recall, much of the District Line (in west London) is elevated.


----------



## Comfortably Numb

[email protected] said:


> The only tube-like station I can think of is the Saint-Michel-Notre-Dame station of the RER B:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *wikipedia*
> 
> But several stations of the metro have on track per tube, although they have a very different design from the London ones. Here is a pic of the funny Mirabeau station, where metros stop only in one direction:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *flickr*


That first pic is very 'tube' like...thanks for posting!


----------



## Augusto

And that's one of the few station in the world, if not the only one, to be right under a river: from one exit you get out on the river Seine southern bank and from the other one you get out on the Cité island.


----------



## DanielFigFoz

Comfortably Numb said:


> As I recall, much of the District Line (in west London) is elevated.


Its "elevated", it doesnt have pillars undeneath just raised ground, parts of the central and picaddliy lines are like that too.


----------



## iampuking

DanielFigFoz said:


> Its "elevated", it doesnt have pillars undeneath just raised ground, parts of the central and picaddliy lines are like that too.


The District/Piccadilly lines are on brick viaducts between just west of Hammersmith and just east of Acton Town. It's not really that much...


----------



## Minato ku

In the pictures made with my news camera, this is the only of the







viaducs.










__________________________________________________

This is some my older pictures
















































This week (thursday) I will take picture of the







viaduc section with the famous and beautiful Austerliz bridge. :cheers:


----------



## Brice

Minato ku said:


>



Way nicer than elevated trains in Brooklyn or Queens.


----------



## staff

Nice pics, MinatoKu. What kind of camera did you get?


----------



## Metropolitan

There's another viaduct that I like a lot, the one of the RER C in Issy-les-Moulineaux. I like a lot the way it's been renovated in integrating buildings below its arcades.



















The viaduct as it used to be in 1906










Another great viaduct is the one of the "Ligne de Vincennes", a former suburban rail line. The viaduct is no longer used for rail service since the creation of the underground RER A. As a result, it has been rehabilitated as an elevated garden with shops below its arcades.


----------



## Justme

^London also has plenty of those brick arch viaducts, including one which I believe was the first urban passenger railway in the world (London Bridge to Greenwich).

But I do love that elevated garden. How typical of Paris to find such a fantastic use for an unused viaduct. Where is this on google earth, any chance you can send a link?


----------



## Metropolitan

Justme said:


> ^London also has plenty of those brick arch viaducts, including one which I believe was the first urban passenger railway in the world (London Bridge to Greenwich).
> 
> But I do love that elevated garden. How typical of Paris to find such a fantastic use for an unused viaduct. Where is this on google earth, any chance you can send a link?


The ligne de Vincennes was a suburban rail line joining Place de la Bastille in the 12th arrondissement to Boissy-Saint-Léger in the Southeastern suburb. It's been incoporated to the RER A during the 70's.

The former line terminus was Bastille station, but when the RER A was built, the last section from Vincennes to Bastille has been abandonned in favor of a new underground tunnel heading to Nation and Gare de Lyon. The train station of Bastille has been destroyed and the Opera Bastille has been built at its location instead.

If you want to visit it on Google Earth, just go to Bastille and follow the avenue Daumesnil. Personally, I would advise you to use Google Maps instead in order to use the Streetview feature. With streetview you can follow the viaduct with 360° pictures just as if you were there !

The French name for the garden is "Promenade plantée". It starts at Bastille and ends in Vincennes.


----------



## Cosmin

Justme said:


> But I do love that elevated garden. How typical of Paris to find such a fantastic use for an unused viaduct. Where is this on google earth, any chance you can send a link?


Yeah, promenade plantée rocks. If you insert 48°50'58.45"N 2°22'16.64"E in the search bar of Google Earth you'll get the starting point of the promenade. I let you figure out where it ends.:devil:

If you want some pictures you can check out my photo thread. It's not much, but towards the middle of the first post you'll find a mini-tour of the promenade plantée.:cheers:


----------



## Justme

^^ Thanks for the extra info Cosmin & Metropolitan. Now that I know exactly where it is, I'll certainly make a visit to it next time I am in Paris.


----------



## serdar samanlı1

X38 said:


> Yes, but most viaducts look awful from the outside!


Apart from Paris Métro viaducts


----------



## serdar samanlı1

I think that elevated garden is "Viaduc des Arts"


----------



## Cosmin

Viaduc des Arts is a section of promenade plantée, yes.


----------



## Minato ku

Gare Austerlitz


----------



## [email protected]

I like this station, I just find it funny how the line comes through the building.

Anyway, is there someone here who knows what are exactly the advantadges of rubber tyred trains comparatively to the "traditional" ones? I don't like them because the older ones shake you violently when they go through a switch at over 50 km/h and the newer ones are noisy as hell (line 1). Moreover, the lines where they are used are hotter than the others. And I don't know why but I prefer the steel wheeled ones sound atmosphere.


----------



## jarbury

I found the rubber tyres on Line 1 to be way quieter than all the other lines.


----------



## Metropolitan

jarbury said:


> I found the rubber tyres on Line 1 to be way quieter than all the other lines.


Same thing for me. The noisiest section I can remember of in Paris metro is the section between Assemblée Nationale and Concorde on line 12, and it's steel-wheeled.

If I would blame metros of line 1 for something, it would be their violent brakes. Quite often you see a crowd falling on one another because of its violent brakes. Quite often we see people falling on others because of the train braking on line 1.

But anyway, the MP89 rolling stock of line 1 is among the best in the Paris rail system, so I won't be too difficult.


----------



## Minato ku

The steel wheeled MF01 is the quietest rolling stock of Paris metro.

http://www.dailymotion.com/relevance/search/MF2000/video/x6qdyf_mf2000-n003_travel

http://www.dailymotion.com/relevance/search/MF%2B2000/video/x6yui1_metro-ligne-2-paris-station-barbesr_webcam


----------



## Hugues75

The MF2000 is very quit... inside.

But when you are outside, and it is waiting at terminus, this is another problem !


----------



## _Night City Dream_

[email protected] said:


> Anyway, is there someone here who knows what are exactly the advantadges of rubber tyred trains comparatively to the "traditional" ones?


I've already written here. Rubber-tyred trains were implemented to reduce the damage effect from trains to old buildings of Paris, where underground metro lines run closely to the surface.


----------



## Minato ku

And I already said that I doubt of this fact.


----------



## Hugues75

Minato ku said:


> And I already said that I doubt of this fact.


Well, you should come in my old building (1829), which is just over line M13 (Liège station) : each train makes everything shaking, walls included. I can even guess if it's a works-train and not passengers train...

At the opposite, a friend of mine is just over M6 at Passy : nothing moves...


----------



## [email protected]

Thanks Hugues75 for the info. As a precision I find MP89s very quiet inside but I think they are the very noisy from outside. When I am waiting for a metro on line 1 and another occurs to go trough the station on the oppposite track, I am always surprised by the fact that the newest rolling stock is also nearly the most aggressive for ears. 

The only noisier trains (for me) are the steel-wheeled ones in the newest (what a coincidence!) suburb extentions (line 5 to Bobigny or line 7 to Villejuif for example) when they go through curves. By the way, is it caused by the use of concrete rail ties instead of wooden ones?


----------



## ajw373

_Night City Dream_ said:


> I've already written here. Rubber-tyred trains were implemented to reduce the damage effect from trains to old buildings of Paris, where underground metro lines run closely to the surface.


The main advantage of rubber tyred trains is the ability to climb larger gradients. The firsts lines in Paris were converted for this reason. Noise is an issue, but more so for surface lines.


----------



## _Night City Dream_

ajw373 said:


> The main advantage of rubber tyred trains is the ability to climb larger gradients. The firsts lines in Paris were converted for this reason. Noise is an issue, but more so for surface lines.


Interesting reason, maybe, too. But actually this ability depends on the engine power.


----------



## Hugues75

Some news about line M14.

The STIF decided last week (wednesday, april, the 8th) to extend the new line M14 in order to decrease the charge of line M13.

But the new project is really strange, because line M13 will keep his two branchs on the north... The line M14 will have two more connections with M13, on each branch.

For people who speak french :
http://www.stif.info/IMG/pdf/CP_Prolonger_la_ligne_14_pour_desaturer_la_ligne_13.pdf

The map :
http://www.stif.info/IMG/pdf/carte_prolongement_ligne_14.pdf
Note that the station "Rome" is not sure...


----------



## Influence

The Chiken looks wonderful!!!


----------



## Minato ku

Yes it is a great stuff from Moscow metro. 



Hugues75 said:


> Some news about line M14.
> 
> The STIF decided last week (wednesday, april, the 8th) to extend the new line M14 in order to decrease the charge of line M13.
> 
> But the new project is really strange, because line M13 will keep his two branchs on the north... The line M14 will have two more connections with M13, on each branch.
> 
> For people who speak french :
> http://www.stif.info/IMG/pdf/CP_Prolonger_la_ligne_14_pour_desaturer_la_ligne_13.pdf
> 
> The map :
> http://www.stif.info/IMG/pdf/carte_prolongement_ligne_14.pdf
> Note that the station "Rome" is not sure...


The weirdest thing is that the exchange with the line 2 is not sure. :nuts:
Everybody who use the line 13 know that many people change at Place de Clichy for the line 2.
Rome is in the middle of nowhere while Place de Clichy is a busy intersection.

So I think that Place de Clichy is by far a better choise than Rome for building the line 14 station.
The line 14 would create a new hall and could simplify the exchange between the lines 2 and 13.


----------



## Ahmad Rashid Ahmad

Nice pictures.........awesome Metro


----------



## paF4uko

Minato ku said:


> You are right the RER E station according most recent plan would be under the CNIT.
> The metro is above the RER.
> 
> Non comme tu le pensais la station RER E devrait etre sous le CNIT.
> Le metro est au dessus de la gare RER.


There's already some reserved space under the CNIT (like under Les Quatres Temps), or they are going to digg? Do you have any idea how they are going to connect it to the existing RER A/Métro 1/T2/Transilien station?


----------



## Minato ku

I don't think that there is an existing reserved place under the CNIT.
The CNIT will be connected at the RER/metro/suburban rail/LRT station and Quatre Temps mall by underground passage, so I think that the RER E could use this project.
Don't forget the new subway line planned, a ring line in inner suburbs. (Metropherique or Arc Express)

I think that they should create a new hall, the existing one is already very busy.
So imagine with two new lines.


----------



## cruisespeed

Great thread! I've been to Paris in june 2008, loved the city and the system, specially the subway which gives option to go everywhere in Paris by subway avoiding the traffic, etc
Well, I took it at peak hours and line 1 almost midnight, which were crowded, but not like where I live, in São Paulo. I hope the french govenment works on projects to make it better. The thing I just didn't like was that the subway is not clean. In São Paulo that's the opposite, our metro system is more like the RER in quality and the suburban trains are not as good as the subway.


----------



## Minato ku

Louise Michel



















Porte de Champeret


----------



## Minato ku

MF01


----------



## Dugommier

^^
¡¡ Beautiful pic !!
:drool:


----------



## Brice

paF4uko said:


> There's already some reserved space under the CNIT (like under Les Quatres Temps), or they are going to digg? Do you have any idea how they are going to connect it to the existing RER A/Métro 1/T2/Transilien station?




There's a unused subway station under the parking garage of les 4 Temps.


----------



## paF4uko

Brice said:


> There's a unused subway station under the parking garage of les 4 Temps.


I know, but obviously they are going to digg a new gallery under the CNIT.


----------



## ajw373

Minato ku said:


> MF01



I am confused over the designation of these trains. Some places I see MF01 others MF2000. What is the offical RAPT designation?


----------



## Cosmin

AFAIK the official designation if *MF01*


----------



## Cosmin

*MF 01 in the maintenance atelier in Bobigny*
























*View from the rear cabin of a MF 67 trainset on the Pont d'Austerlitz*

















*MF 67 and MF 01 trains in the Bobigny atelier*
























*An MF 67 trainset of line 2 just left the underground station of Anvers and is following its route for 2,2 kilometers above streetlevel.*

















*MP 73 on the Viaduc de Passy, between Passy and Bir Hakeim*

















*Viaduc de Passy as seen from the cabin of an MP 73*

















*An MF 88about to depart from Jaurès to the terminus station Louis Blanc*

















*The métro tunnel from ligne 9 seen from station Trocadéro in the direction of Iéna and Mairie de Montreuil. At the left the connecting track tunnel (raccordement) with ligne 6.*
























All pictures from Métro Parisien Set of Meteorry (Flickr)


----------



## Svartmetall

^^ That last photo of the tunnel is incredible!


----------



## paF4uko

Svartmetall said:


> ^^ That last photo of the tunnel is incredible!


+1 kay:


----------



## Allen2

Merci! J'aime les photos!


----------



## JustinB

4 Months until I visit Paris!! 4 months too long..


----------



## SV560A

This is the last built Paris metro line, the 14th called Meteor which was built in 1998.
The vehicle used is a MP-89 like the Line 1 except there's no driver. The frequency is terrible, every 45 seconds a metro comes exactly like the Line 1 during rush hour.


----------



## Minato ku

Now the smallest at least used line...









The 3bis was the eastern side of the line 3. (opened in 1921)
In 1969 the line 3 was extented to an other easter route (Galleni) and this part became an independant small line.
The line 3bis is build at deep level, Pelleport, Saint Fargeau and Porte des Lilas stations have elevator.

Gambetta



























Pelleport



























Saint Fargeau






















































Porte des Lilas


----------



## paF4uko

^^ How many trains are operating the line?


----------



## Minato ku

I think about 3 or 4 trains. The frequencies are quite good in the average a train every 3 at 5 minutes the day. 

If you don't like the well maintened station.... this is Porte des Lilas








I admit that outside those in heavy renovation (ex: Villiers in the line 3), this is the worst station I seen in the Paris metro.


----------



## Minato ku

Some pictures of the MP05 in the TV news.
The MP05 will run in the drvierless line 1 and some train could run in the line 14.


























































































































































Video of TF1
http://tf1.lci.fr/infos/chaine/lci_integrale/html/0,,4442602,00-la-ligne-1-du-metro-automatique-en-2012-.html


----------



## iampuking

The interior is horrible. Especially the red floor...

How come it has the same front end as the MP89?


----------



## Dugommier

The MP -05 model looks like trains of Laussanne M2. 
It is the same model? :?


----------



## deasine

iampuking said:


> The interior is horrible. Especially the red floor...
> 
> How come it has the same front end as the MP89?


The colours are a bit odd: the seat fabric reminds me of the hippies :nuts:


----------



## Gag Halfrunt

The MP 05 (French Wikipedia article) is an updated version of the MP 89. The Lausanne Metro M2 trains are also based on the MP 89.


----------



## Minato ku

Many complain about the lack of update in the face, it would not be so much more expensive.
The train don't have the same motor than the MP89.
About the interior, these hippies colors is to make the commuter more happy. 
It is the same in all the new rolling stock, very colored. :lol:

The line 1 is the more used metro line with 213 million passengers, 722,000 passengers per average workday.


----------



## Fitó...!!!

Minato ku said:


> Video of TF1
> http://tf1.lci.fr/infos/chaine/lci_integrale/html/0,,4442602,00-la-ligne-1-du-metro-automatique-en-2012-.html


Thanks for the link, i managed to download it to my iPhone. 

The fabric, actually it's a bit odd, but quite expected from parisians to do "odd long-term good looking things".

Saluts.


----------



## Minato ku

Two MF01 in Rome station (line 2)


----------



## iampuking

Sorry to be negative here... but why:

-Are the door chimes so quiet compared to older stocks?
-Are the doors plug type?


----------



## Minato ku

About the chime, I agree it is too quiet bit this problem can be modified.
I will add that train in the station are louder than old train due at the air-conditioning system. 

Anyway what's wrong with plug type doors ?


----------



## Minato ku

New station signage for the line 1.


----------



## iampuking

Minato ku said:


> About the chime, I agree it is too quiet bit this problem can be modified.
> I will add that train in the station are louder than old train due at the air-conditioning system.
> 
> Anyway what's wrong with plug type doors ?


I dislike plug type doors on metro trains for a few reasons

-They take longer to close generally
-It is less "obvious" where the doors close into the carriage and so when it is crowded passengers can obstruct them more easily
-They're more complex and therefore more prone to malfunctioning
-They make metro trains look like suburban trains!

The only benefit I see is that they have better heat insulation which is good for line 2 which has elevated sections. However this is pointless unless the doors are passenger operated, especially considering Paris has such close together stations!


----------



## Minato ku

Extention of the


















The line 10 is the last used big line of Paris metro, it run between Boulogne Pont de Saint Cloud in western inner suburbs and Gare Austerliz in central Paris.
The first project was to extend the line 10 to Gare Austerliz at Gare de Lyon 600m further.
With the residencial and commercial development of the old industrial district along Gare Austerliz tracks there is an other option.









This map misses the RER D with a new station planned near Porte de Bercy.

After Austerliz the line 10 could serve.

Chevaleret








Bibliotheque Francois Mitterand















Porte de France or Bruneseau








Optional station (without name)
Gambetta (_I hope they will change the name as there is already a metro station named Gambetta_)


----------



## Cosmin

Minato ku said:


> The line 1 is the more used metro line with 213 million passengers, 722,000 passengers per average workday.


Line 1 handles almost as many passengers per day as the entire Bucharest metro (4 lines, 52 stations, 71 km, 750k pax/day).

Btw, I love the new signage on line 1. Great addition to a system that already has very good signage. I suppose they'll extend it to all the other lines soon, right?

Hey, what exactly is *TCSP*?


----------



## Minato ku

Transport en Commun en Site Propre, a complicated world to say busway. :lol:


----------



## disturbman

TCSP: Transport en Commun en Site Propre. In english it will mean BRT, Tramway and allmost every kind of Public Transportation that doesn't share its infrastructure with normal traffic.


----------



## Cosmin

Ok, thanks. I know what the words mean in French, but couldn't put my finger on what exactly it's supposed to be.:lol:

So is it supposed to be something like TVM?


----------



## disturbman

Yeah, but usually during definition phases the word also refers to tram line and I've allready seen it used instead of "metro" too.


----------



## Minato ku

Where ? Most of time it mean busway, even for tram I mostly see tramway than TCSP.

Anyway when we see where will be those TCSP, we know that it coudn't be tram.
-Between Mairie d'Ivry to École Vétérinaire de Maisons-Alfort, avenue are quite small and the TCSP do 90° turn, impossible to build a modern tram like that.
-Building a tram right over the metro extention would be stupid.


----------



## Coccodrillo

The equivalent of BRT (Bus Rapid Transit) in French is BHNS (Bus à Haut Niveau de Service = high quality service bus).

TCSP means surface transport on reserved lanes, bus or tramway, even if this usually refers to buses.


----------



## Alargule

Minato ku said:


> New station signage for the line 1.


Neat! Are those back-lit?


----------



## lordcreso

Alargule said:


> Neat! Are those back-lit?


Yes I think. You can see on the first picture a cable on top of the right side.


----------



## Minato ku

^^ Yes that's right.

Pont de Neuilly








The installation of PSD begin


----------



## disturbman

Minato ku said:


> Where ? Most of time it mean busway, even for tram I mostly see tramway than TCSP.


During the definition process or studies. Usually before mode (Bus or Tramway) is choosen.




Minato ku said:


> Anyway when we see where will be those TCSP, we know that it coudn't be tram.
> -Between Mairie d'Ivry to École Vétérinaire de Maisons-Alfort, avenue are quite small and the TCSP do 90° turn, impossible to build a modern tram like that.
> -Building a tram right over the metro extention would be stupid.


Or maybe they consider the metro as a possible TCSP. If I remember correctly the first studies/infos about this project was just about a TCSP (and mostly a Tram). The addition of the metro is quite new here and the fact that it follows exactly the TCSP on the schematic is for me no coincidence.


----------



## Minato ku

Cross platform transfer in Motte picquet Grenelle

Left







going to the eastbound
Right







going to the eastbound


----------



## Gil

disturbman said:


> TCSP: Transport en Commun en Site Propre. In english it will mean BRT, Tramway and allmost every kind of Public Transportation that doesn't share its infrastructure with normal traffic.


It sounds like in North American terms like a transit Right of Way (ROW) the "transit" is implied when used. The ROW can be used by either bus or rail-based transit and is usually in a reserved or separated lane from the rest of the vehicular traffic on the road or from the surrounding land uses.


----------



## Minato ku

*Mobiles as travel passes in Paris* 
June 17, 2009 

PASSENGERS travelling on public transport in Paris will soon be able to use their mobile phones as a travel card. 

It is hoped the technology, which will replace the current Navigo travel card (similar to that of the London Underground’s Oyster card) will be introduced by the end of 2010 for travel within Paris, on the SNCF Transilien trains and Optile buses serving the suburbs. 

However, teething problems are expected as not all mobile phones will allow users to get through the metro barriers, meaning passengers will have to ensure they have compatible models fitted with what is known as an NFC chip. 

This sort of technology is widespread in Japan. 

Pilot tests have been carried out on transport and in shops in Caen and Strasbourg, and are planned for Nice in spring 2010 when 3,000 subscribers will be given the new phones. 

In addition to equipping people with the new phones, another difficulty is putting the system into place. 

President of the Ile-de-France region Jean-Paul Huchon said: “There is a very weighty set of criteria for the STIF (the Ile-de-France public transport executive), transport operators and mobile phone operators.” 

Mobile phone operators will in effect have to agree to integrate applications allowing purchases or exchanges for tickets. However he assured the price of travel would not increase. 

Mr Huchon said: “For the passenger, it will be the same price.” 
http://www.connexionfrance.com/news_articles.php?id=881


----------



## deasine

Minato ku said:


> This sort of technology is widespread in Japan.


While the concept of mobile phones as transit passes, Japan does not use NFC but instead FeliCa by Sony. Two very different pieces of technology here.


----------



## Minato ku

Inside a MF67

















The trains of this line have serious graffity problem outside but the interior remind clean.


----------



## Minato ku

*Arc Express*
A metro ring line in inner suburbs, it is also called Metropherique.
The two first parts of the line (south and north) could open by 2017.

Northern part.









Southern part









Arc Express as whole









This ring line would carry over 1 million passengers per day.


----------



## _Night City Dream_

I've read in the Le Figaro that it would be sort of "8" but I didn't understand how.


----------



## Minato ku

The big 8 is an other project.
Honestly I prefer Arc express metropherique to the big 8. 



juanico said:


> This is the €35Bn scheme the President gave green light to on April 29th:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> including:
> - 130+ km of metro
> - 100+ km of light rail
> - completion of RER E
> - completion of the TGV interconnexion
> - completion of A104 beltway
> - CDG EXPRESS
> 
> _Wait and see..._


----------



## Hugues75

_Night City Dream_ said:


> I've read in the Le Figaro that it would be sort of "8" but I didn't understand how.


In fact, there are 2 projects :

-Arc Express (who was also called "métrophérique" or "orbital"), which is a regional project. 

- The "big 8", from N. Sarkozy, which should use line M14 as part of it. But very few people think this subway has any chance to be build before 40 years.

You can see the differences on Minato Ku's last posts.


----------



## Minato ku

After the fireworks, I walked from the Champs de Mars (near the Eiffel tower) over 2 km to avoid crowd.
Champs Elysees Clemenceau was maybe a bad idea.



























Here you can see how I am happy to live in southern Paris and we didn't even wait for the train.


----------



## NiShiiZ

but i was at Passy and walked to take M9 at ??? i forgot it's one station from Trocadéro

it's plein de monde that night


----------



## Minato ku

MP59

















Refurbished MF77


----------



## boczek

Hi there,

Here are some of the Metro photos i took during my last trip to Paris in june 2008. i hope some of the places didn't get outdated or sometnig. i don't remember the exact locations where the pictures were taken but as far as i recall its mostly lines 1, 2 and 6 - maybe an expert could help.

anyway...enjoy them :cheers:
oh, and just click them to see the full-size 

1. i beleve that's line 6 somewhere near Bercy station


2.


3. another bit of line 6 only this time somewhere between Passy and Bir-Hekeim, right? 


4.


5.


6.


7.


8.


9. still line 6, at Dupleix station


10.


11.


12.


13.


14. now, this could be either line 8 or 10 at La Motte Piquette Grenelle station


15.


16. this is certainly Odeon station, but which line? that i don't quite remember


17.


18. Hotel de Ville station, line 1 i guess


19.


20. 


21. 


22. this one used to be my desktop wallpaper


23. 


24.


25. line one somewhere near La Defense area


26. a close-up on the driver guy 


27. i think its line 2, but were?


28. line 2 again, this time i belive its somwhere near Stalingrad


29. and thats line 2 at Stalingrad


and thats it 

i hope you liked it and i'm waiting for comments


----------



## Minato ku

14 - Line 10 in Motte Picquet Grenelle (the line 8 don't use these train)
16 - Line 4 at Odeon
18 - right it is the line 1 at Hotel de Ville

Thanks for the picture.


----------



## Cosmin

Nice pictures! Hope you had a glorious time there.:cheers: My versions... :lol:


boczek said:


> 25. line one somewhere near La Defense area


*A train of metro line 1 making it's way into La Défense*










boczek said:


> 29. and thats line 2 at Stalingrad


*Line 2 train departing Stalingrad station*









http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=708760&highlight=


----------



## boczek

^^
great stuff man, the second one is especially nice. have u got more of them?


----------



## Cosmin

You can find some more on *post #548* on this thread and also on my _Paris Tour - 2008_ photo thread, but some of the metro pics I posted here are not on the photo thread.


----------



## Minato ku

Minato ku said:


> Pont de Neuilly
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The installation of PSD begin


After Berault and Pont de Neuilly, Les Sablons is fully equipated with Platforms screen doors.
Unfortunely I didn't take any picture.

The next station to have PSD is Esplanade de la Defense.


----------



## paF4uko

It would be sort of fun to see those doors at la Bastille...


----------



## JustinB

How many MP05s are in service on line 1? I will be in Paris for a couple of weeks soon, and I want to catch the new trains!


----------



## Minato ku

One or two but none are in service.
The MP05 are driverless and the works for the automatisation in the line are far to be completed.
Not before 2011.
_________________________________________

Extention to Mairie de Montrouge


















I don't know what it is, not the extention tunnel.


----------



## Hugues75

It looks like the old loop.

But I'm not sure... Where is it exactly ?


----------



## Minato ku

Avenue Paul Appell.
I think you are right, it is the Porte d'Orleans old loop, I completly forgotten this one.


----------



## Dugommier

^^Thanks for the update kay:

Mairie de Montrouge station is being built by cut and cover method?
what's the progress of this station?

Thanks in advance! :wink2:


----------



## Minato ku

Minato ku said:


> Avenue Paul Appell.
> I think you are right, it is the Porte d'Orleans old loop, I completly forgotten this one.


I didn't remember that I had a map of the extention, infact it is a new tunnel (in pink in this map, tunnel de service)
More exactly what we see in the picture is the connection between the loop and this new tunnel.
This one way tunnel will not be used by train with passengers


----------



## Hugues75

So the old loop will become a metro park...


----------



## Minato ku

Dugommier said:


> ^^Thanks for the update kay:
> Mairie de Montrouge station is being built by cut and cover method?
> what's the progress of this station?


No Mairie de Montrouge is not build by cut cover method and I don't know the progress of the work.

Other news, the tunneling of the line 12 extention begin.

[dailymotion]xaetls[/dailymotion]


----------



## Hugues75

In Paris, the name of the rotary digger shield (is it the name ?) use to be the first name of the youngest female employee of the RATP.

So this one is called "Elodie".


----------



## Cosmin

Hugues75 said:


> rotary digger shield (is it the name ?)


It's called Tunnel Boring Machine (TBM).


----------



## aquablue

Which are the quietest lines and equipment on the metro? 

Are the mp 89's noisy trains inside? Its seems from you tube that they are on line 1?


----------



## KiwiGuy

Is it O.K if I talk about my experiences on the Paris Metro?


----------



## Minato ku

^^ Yes it is okay. This thread is for that, news, photos, experiences, questions...etc everything about Paris metro. 



aquablue said:


> Are the mp 89's noisy trains inside? Its seems from you tube that they are on line 1?


Yes the MP89 are noisy, less than London tube trains but still noisier than the other rubber tire rolling stock.


----------



## aquablue

Minato ku said:


> ^^ Yes it is okay. This thread is for that, news, photos, experiences, questions...etc everything about Paris metro.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes the MP89 are noisy, less than London tube trains but still noisier than the other rubber tire rolling stock.


Why, and are they noisy inside too? Why would a newer train be noisier inside? Are people complaining? What about the newer rubber tired trains comming soon?


----------



## Hugues75

Place d'Italie on M5 : there is an eight-gap (is it the right expression ?), because the station is on the loop so is in curve. This is a test for the future automatised M1.


----------



## D K

I do not agree: Metro line 1 and RER A are a real nightmare for Parisians and commuters. And the nightmare clearlly takes shape in Nation (when the direction is Paris' west morning and eastern suburbs at night). In fact it depends on when you take it: during the day it is ess more busy than during rush hour.


----------



## Minato ku

^^ I wasn't speaking about the station or the line that serve nation but about the district around Nation.

Vaugirard


----------



## Belxos

I'm back now and I have to say that Nation is indeed a nice area, the station could be a bit busy but nothing extreme. The only strange thing that I noticed about the station were the funky red plastic seats on the RER-platforms, who ever came up with that design? :nuts:
And about the overcrowding issue: I always find the RER B much more cramped in the evening rush than the RER A (I have no experience with the morning rush as I only leave my hotel around 10 when I'm on a holiday:lol.


----------



## MarkO

*WIN A FREE COPY OF NEW PARIS METRO BOOK!*

Here's a fun Christmas quiz: study the familiar Paris pocket Metro map below. 

Station names have been altered to reflect the subjects covered in the book "Paris Underground - the maps, stations and design of the Metro" http://www.amazon.com/Paris-Underground-Stations-Design-Metro/dp/0143116398.  

They are all either a play-on-words, of geographic relevance or have (albeit in some cases rather remote!) connections to the real station name.

The question is to decipher the thinking behind each stations re-naming! Use a copy of the current metro diagram to help!http://www.ratp.info/orienter/f_plan.php?fm=pdf&loc=reseaux&nompdf=metro&lang=

The entries with the most correct list of reasons why they believe the re-naming was chosen will be placed in a hat and the winner picked at random will WIN A FREE COPY of the book!  

(Competition will appear elsewhere. It closes Friday 18 December. Prize will be posted so that it hopefully arrives in time for Xmas! Send your guesses to: [email protected])


----------



## Minato ku

Gare de l'Est


----------



## Hugues75

Nice picture : you can see a MF77 on line M7, who goes to Ivry (you can see the little yellow lights). And the tracks just on the first plan are for line M5.


----------



## MarkO

MarkO said:


> Here's a fun Christmas quiz: study the familiar Paris pocket Metro map below.
> 
> Station names have been altered to reflect the subjects covered in the book "Paris Underground - the maps, stations and design of the Metro" http://www.amazon.com/Paris-Underground-Stations-Design-Metro/dp/0143116398.
> 
> They are all either a play-on-words, of geographic relevance or have (albeit in some cases rather remote!) connections to the real station name.
> 
> The question is to decipher the thinking behind each stations re-naming! Use a copy of the current metro diagram to help!http://www.ratp.info/orienter/f_plan.php?fm=pdf&loc=reseaux&nompdf=metro&lang=
> 
> The entries with the most correct list of reasons why they believe the re-naming was chosen will be placed in a hat and the winner picked at random will WIN A FREE COPY of the book!
> 
> (Competition will appear elsewhere. It closes Friday 18 December. Prize will be posted so that it hopefully arrives in time for Xmas! Send your guesses to: [email protected])


OK here's a clue:
The actual station "Maison Blanche" has been renamed "Washington" etc!


----------



## Messi

Does anyone have information on the capacity of single lines per hour? Do they have different capacities or all the same?


----------



## SeyMan

The station Laumière was renamed Mexico City, after the general Laumière who was killed in Mexico City.

Bercy renamed into Tax, since Bercy is the nickname of the Ministry of Finance

Luxembourg RER B station renamed Ligne de Sceaux since RER B is build on the ancient 'Sceaux line' railway


----------



## city_thing

Invalides is renamed Napoleon because he was interned there?

Revolution is the Bastille, for obvious reasons.


----------



## Falubaz

line 7bis 
Danube renamed as Viena after the river in the austrian capital

line 11 
Pyrenees --> Spain, coz these mountains creat the natural border between France and Spain

Line 4
Simplon-->switzerland: Sipmlon is the mountain pass with the importan european route in Switzerland, also railway tunnel
Chateau Rouge --> Colour after the original name meaning RED castle

Line 1/2/6
Charles de Gaulle --> Turning loop: huge rondabout but also the turning loop for line 6 and the ancient turning loop for line 1 - today not used because of the extension the line 1 to Defence

Line 1
George V --> Britain: Georges V was the british king


----------



## MarkO

SeyMan said:


> The station Laumière was renamed Mexico City, after the general Laumière who was killed in Mexico City.
> 
> Bercy renamed into Tax, since Bercy is the nickname of the Ministry of Finance
> 
> Luxembourg RER B station renamed Ligne de Sceaux since RER B is build on the ancient 'Sceaux line' railway


Nice one SeyMan and three out of three! BRAVO!

And Falubaz: EXCELLENT! All correct!

Have a go at some of the others when you get time? 

Mark


----------



## Hugues75

RER C "New York" : you can see the small statue of Liberty not too far.


----------



## xip

As a tourist, i liked the old trains with rubber wheels, although i've missed quite a few stations because i was waiting for the doors to open automatically!!! But i guess for those who live there it must be really annoying!!! They should do a lot of things to improve the subway system.....change trains, make the stations a little more accesible, prettier, and some of them had an awful smell!!!

But i would change Athen's subway with the metropolitain in a second.....paris has a huge system, and some lines that goes above the river, looking like postcards!!!


----------



## Falubaz

Line 11 (or line 3 i dont remeber on which platform it was)
Arts et metiers --> Art Deco because of the nice decoration (unusual) of the station, here the picture:










Line1/11
Hotel de Ville --> Mairie de Paris: that's where the parisian city hall/mairie really is

line14
Bibliotheque--> President (the bibliotheque named after Francois Mitterand, the former french president)

line4/10 
Odeon-->Media (odeon in ancient Greece was a place/building for singing, poetry and other musical shows, so the name Media is pretty logical


----------



## Falubaz

Line 4
Les Halles --> marketing (there is the shopping/culture centre near this station, which was a marketplace in the past)

line 1/14 RER A

Gare de Lyon --> Mainline (first line of the TGV, Paris-Lyon which is still the main TGV-network line) 

Line 14 
Olympiades --> Games (for obvious reason)

line 6/9
Trocadero --> Madrid (after a Battle in southern spain in Trocadero)

Line 7
Port d'Italy-->Italy (obvious)

RER C
Champs de Mars Tour Eiffel -->Eiffel (obvious)

I suggest to put a cross on stations that have been already 'solved', so that we avoid confusion about which are stil not 'taken'


----------



## ajw373

Travelator = Montparnasse — Bienvenüe clearly because of the long travelator that connects the two parts of the station.

Transilien = Saint-Lazare, biggest Transilien station in Paris.

Quai de la RATP = Not sure of real station name but this is the closest station to the headquarters of the RATP.


----------



## gramercy

are there any new lines / stations coming?


----------



## MarkO

Falubaz said:


> Line 4
> Les Halles --> marketing (there is the shopping/culture centre near this station, which was a marketplace in the past)
> 
> line 1/14 RER A
> 
> Gare de Lyon --> Mainline (first line of the TGV, Paris-Lyon which is still the main TGV-network line)
> 
> Line 14
> Olympiades --> Games (for obvious reason)
> 
> line 6/9
> Trocadero --> Madrid (after a Battle in southern spain in Trocadero)
> 
> Line 7
> Port d'Italy-->Italy (obvious)
> 
> RER C
> Champs de Mars Tour Eiffel -->Eiffel (obvious)
> 
> I suggest to put a cross on stations that have been already 'solved', so that we avoid confusion about which are stil not 'taken'


Falubaz you're well and truly in the lead here! Bravo!! (Yes some of them are a bit obvious and corny but I had a list of 400 or 500 subjects covered in the book and I just had to make as many as possible fit!)


----------



## Hugues75

Bogdy said:


> It's very simple. In my opinion If the M13 becomes M14 between Mairie de St-Ouen and St. Denis Universite then M13 simply stops at Mairie de St-Ouen. They can bulit a loop back there. Or if M13 becomes M14 between Porte de Clichy and Asnieres-Gennevilliers then M13 simply stops at Porte de Clichy.Or are there many trains on the M13 for so small a branch?? Or there is a third solution that M13 become M14 from La Fourche on one of the branch, preferably to Porte de Clichy for you have the correspondence to RER C.


You can forget this : in fact, the STIF (public authority about public transport in Ile-de-France) doesn't want to hear about M14 on the tracks of M13. That's the real problem ; they think this is too expensive and too difficult (6 months of closure, according to them).


----------



## Minato ku

Yes extending of few kilometer the line 14 is less expensive than converting an old line 13 branch fpr the line 14 but they don't add the additional cost to really solve the 13 problem.
Adding the additional cost : new M13 bis extended to Saint Lazare, the STIF solution is much more expensive.
As Tylow said Saint Lazare underground are already very crowded and building a new platforms here will be extremely complicated.

Metro-Pole did a good article http://www.metro-pole.net/actu/article1092.html about this issue.

Not far and connected at Saint Lazare, this is *Saint Augustin*.


















In the past Saint Augustin had 3 tracks, this explains the unusual width of the platform where I took the picture.


----------



## deasine

Is the track still present, but just hidden behind the wall?


----------



## Minato ku

No, the third track emplacement was covered by the platform, so it doesn"t exist anymore.









carto-metro


----------



## Hugues75

There was a project to add a branch to line M9 from St-Augustin to Porte des Ternes (at the back of the Palais des Congres, not too far from Porte Maillot).


----------



## Alvar Lavague

These maps can be found here : http://carto.metro.free.fr/metro-paris/


----------



## OzFrog

Minato ku said:


> No, the third track emplacement was covered by the platform, so it doesn"t exist anymore.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> carto-metro


Minato Ku, I am fascinated as to where you get those metro track diagrams from. This is something I've been trying to find for years!


----------



## Alvar Lavague

These maps can be found here : http://carto.metro.free.fr/metro-paris/


----------



## Tylow

I like how they also put ghost stations and futur extensions.


----------



## marciomaco

In the platform floor, it's a diference between the old plat and the new.


----------



## OzFrog

Alvar Lavague said:


> These maps can be found here : http://carto.metro.free.fr/metro-paris/


Thank you so much


----------



## Minato ku

Asniere-Genevilliers les Agnettes


















Invalides


















Chatillion Montrouge


----------



## marciomaco

My impression or Invalides has only one platform??


----------



## Minato ku

^^ No Invalides (M13) has three platforms, these are hidden by the wall on the right.


----------



## dl3000

Are platform doors being installed over the entire system or just in busy stations? I know the automated stations require doors, but why are they on ligne 13 at Chatillion Montrouge?


----------



## Minato ku

^^ In Chatillon Montrouge the reversal is automatic since june 2008.
PED wil be installated in the whole line 1 (already several stations equiped) and in several station of the line 13 (work begin in Miromesnil).

Châtelet


----------



## marciomaco

Line 11 should have some extension, don't you think?


----------



## juanico

^^ see post 956 on page 48.


----------



## marciomaco

I knew that.

I suppose to said inside the city. :lol:


----------



## dale88

Not really, the tendency now is to extend lines further into paris' close suburb because the network inside paris is pretty sufficient now add to that the buses. 

Whereas most of the city's development is now happening just outside paris so there is a need for faster and more direct links to paris inside.


----------



## dl3000

So if a tire blows the steel wheels can keep it running? Why didn't the train stop?


----------



## HARTride 2012

^^
It probably wasn't in service...just passing through :lol:

The lights within the cabs were not even turned on.


Yes, the steel wheels keep the rubber tyred trains on the go. That makes tons of sense. I actually found a video somewhere about how the rubber tyred trains are made. Specifically the MP 89 type trains used in Paris, Santiago, Laussane, and I think one other place if I'm correct.


----------



## Comfortably Numb

Minato ku said:


> Concorde


I was there just yesterday 

Those Ikea couches are awesome too....along with the quality of the bands you hear playing in the long tunnel connecting lines 8 & 1.


----------



## dl3000

HARTride 2012 said:


> ^^
> It probably wasn't in service...just passing through :lol:
> 
> The lights within the cabs were not even turned on.
> 
> 
> Yes, the steel wheels keep the rubber tyred trains on the go. That makes tons of sense. I actually found a video somewhere about how the rubber tyred trains are made. Specifically the MP 89 type trains used in Paris, Santiago, Laussane, and I think one other place if I'm correct.


Ha I just noticed the lights were off. I was expecting some "Not in Service" type indicator on the train but I guess lights out is indication enough.


----------



## HARTride 2012

Only the MF 2000 trains have LED headsigns. The MP 2005 trains are supposed to have them as well.


----------



## MarkO

*Nice article in Britain's Financial Times about Paris*

http://www.ft.com/cms/s/2/f00aba84-3cf8-11df-bbcf-00144feabdc0.html


----------



## jdizzle262

Random question...

Is it possible that line 13 had MF 67s operating on it during January and February? I could swear that I rode on refurbished trains with the electronic displays and old style door openers. But now all I see are MF 77s.
I think maybe I'm just blurring together my recollections from different lines, lol.


----------



## Minato ku

^^ You may confuse with the line 3.
The refurbished MF67 trains of the line 3 have electronic displays and old style door openers.


----------



## Minato ku

Hôtel de Ville


----------



## Comfortably Numb

*Concorde*


----------



## HARTride 2012

Minato ku said:


> Hôtel de Ville


More PSDs being installed.


----------



## Minato ku

The stations with PSD in the line 1.
-La Défense
-Esplanade de la Défense
-Pont de Neuilly
-Les Sablons
-Porte Maillot
-Argentine

-_Hôtel de Ville_

-Saint Mandé
-Bérault

After Hotel de Ville the next station will be Porte de Vincennes.


----------



## Tylow

I just realised the impact of those doors on the advertising on the opposite platform. It will be very hard to read.


----------



## HARTride 2012

Wow, so they still have a LONG way to go on the PSD intallation then.


----------



## eomer

Minato ku said:


> The stations with PSD in the line 1.
> -La Défense
> -Esplanade de la Défense
> -Pont de Neuilly
> -Les Sablons
> -Porte Maillot
> -Argentine
> 
> -_Hôtel de Ville_
> 
> -Saint Mandé
> -Bérault
> 
> After Hotel de Ville the next station will be Porte de Vincennes.


Do you have the complete schedule ?
I guess the last one will be _"Chateau de Vincennes_" but why is "Hotel de Ville" processed so early ?


----------



## Minato ku

^^ No, the last one is Bastille, due at the big curve.

Robespierre


----------



## dl3000

Tylow said:


> I just realised the impact of those doors on the advertising on the opposite platform. It will be very hard to read.


I was thinking that too. But they could do a semitransparent screen over the gaps between the doors for advertising much like how they wrap buses and trams in advertising but you can still see out from the inside. Haven't seen it implemented but just an idea.


Random Paris question, I am not familiar with European style municipal government, but are all administrative facilities within the fancy old Hotel de Ville building or are the more modern supplementary offices. The reason I am asking is because nearly every major city in the US with a fancy old City Hall has an additional municipal building to house the more expanded services that have developed over the years. I understand the question is not relevant to transit but just thought I would ask.


----------



## Minato ku

I don't know at all how it work for inner Paris. 
In Montrouge (southern inner suburbs) where I live, the old building is only used for ceremonies, all the offices are in the modern building next



Tylow said:


> I just realised the impact of those doors on the advertising on the opposite platform. It will be very hard to read.


The advertising are still visible with the PSD but I admit that I did not really pay attention to this point.
They could also do like the often do with the line 14 where they put some ads on the screen doors.


----------



## marciomaco

Minato ku said:


> ^^ No, the last one is Bastille, due at the big curve.
> 
> Robespierre


They should clean the entrance... All that grafitti... :bash:


----------



## eomer

Minato ku said:


> ^^ No, the last one is Bastille, due at the big curve.


OK, I understand now.
This morning, doors were in operation at _Hotel de Ville_ but nothing else between Nation and Champs Elysées.


----------



## HARTride 2012

Comfortably Numb said:


> I really liked the Paris Metro during my short stay in Paris. It's convenient, frequent and easy to use. Although it doesn't have as many escalators as the London Underground, it's not as deep, so there really is no need. The trains I used were clean and modern and I was very impressed. On another note, I liked the RER too, although I only used RER-C.


I agree. And I only used RER C as well. Metro Lines I rode on include: 1, 2, 3, 4, 6, 7, and maybe 10, 12, and 13.



manrush said:


> I was wondering if line 14 used a wider version of the MP89 than line 1.


I'm very certain that both variants of the MP89 are exactly the same. The only difference is the driver's cabin in the MP89CC.

My understanding is that the MP05 is nearly exactly the same as the MP89 (with some mechanical differences, plus they will have A/C)


----------



## dale88

The Mp89 used on line 14 is the same as the MP89 used on line 1 with the exception of the Driver Cab. But still there is a control panel hidden from the passengers in the front and rear cars.


----------



## Davodavo

Comfortably Numb said:


> I really liked the Paris Metro during my short stay in Paris. It's convenient, frequent and easy to use. Although it doesn't have as many escalators as the London Underground, it's not as deep, so there really is no need. The trains I used were clean and modern and I was very impressed. On another note, I liked the RER too, although I only used RER-C.


Well I think that it's not a bad system but stations are not very clean and interchange was not planned correctly before building specially at Câtelet, where you have to walk long distances in order to change line. 

Cheers.


----------



## Minato ku

Chatelet is several stations that merged in a single one.
Wikipedia has a good article about the history of Chatelet.
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ch%C3%A2telet_%28Paris_M%C3%A9tro%29
__________________________________________

Porte de la Chapelle




































The extention to Mairie d'Aubervilliers.


----------



## HARTride 2012

^^
Neat pics


----------



## HARTride 2012

So I looked at Wikipedia and noticed the expansion plans for Lines 4 and 14. I think it would be pretty cool for the two lines to one day meet up at around Saint Quen.


----------



## HARTride 2012

Okay, I don't know if anyone here can answer this, but the more I see videos of the MF88, the more I wonder. Did RATP originally intend to use the MF88 on other lines before the whole snafu with them occured? It seems very ridiculous to me to have confined the trains to such a small line, taking away the fact that problems occured with the trains later on.


----------



## dale88

No they were more of a prototype to be tested on a higher scale in service, to experiment with the integral incirculation, to let people move between cars safely and at the same time increase the standing space. 

And since the 7bis line is short and the headways are longer, it is a perfect line to test the rolling stock. 

A previous train was also tested before the Mf88 in order to introduce integral intercirculation on trains, it was called the BOA, a single test train runned on line 5 but has since been retired from service.


----------



## HARTride 2012

^^
I see. Thanks


----------



## Minato ku

HARTride 2012 said:


> So I looked at Wikipedia and noticed the expansion plans for Lines 4 and 14. I think it would be pretty cool for the two lines to one day meet up at around Saint Quen.


In fact it is three.
The line 13 also serve Saint Ouen.
"Mairie de Saint Ouen" is the most likely to become the interchange station between these lines.
____________________________________________________________

Nation


----------



## HARTride 2012

^^
That's pretty awesome! 

Found this old music video on YouTube (French). I have no clue when it was made, but it has scenes inside parts of Line 11 & 7b. Perhaps a couple others. Trains include the MP55, MP59, and I think one clip of an MF77.


----------



## parcdesprinces

^^ "C'est Comme Vous Voulez", by Alain Souchon (1985) !

Great song and good memories btw :yes: :cheers:


----------



## dars-dm

This clip brang me a question: when were the blue-turquoise-colored tranis repainted and why?


----------



## parcdesprinces

^^ mid-90s, with the removal of the 1st class cars and in order to harmonize trains' colors with new RATP' colors !


----------



## Minato ku

Montparnasse Bienvenue


----------



## HARTride 2012

^^
Neat video. I so can't wait til next year when they start running the MP 89CCs on Line 4.

A lot of stations have such narrow stairways. 

Not much can be done about them I guess, they were built long ago...


----------



## Minato ku

Metro : Percentage of trains actually running during peak times compared to the number of trains planned
RER and Transilien : Percentage of commuters arriving on time or with a delay of less than five minutes at their destination throughout the day.


----------



## HARTride 2012

^^
That's great! Less delay, always good 

I stumbled upon this next video. And I ask, how often does this happen? An MP 73 on Line 11?


----------



## Minato ku

HARTride 2012 said:


> ^^
> That's great! Less delay, always good


No in fact, delays increase but you couldn't see it as we only see the 2009 year.



> I stumbled upon this next video. And I ask, how often does this happen? An MP 73 on Line 11?


There is at least one MP73 running on the line 11


----------



## HARTride 2012

^^
Why would that be though? Perhaps one MP 59 got too old for service?

What about Line 4? Has there ever been any "oddball" situations there?


----------



## HARTride 2012

what is the progress on the Line 1 transition, as far as PSD installation goes? It's been a while since I last asked.


----------



## Minato ku

^^ For the line 1, it is in late. 
The PSD are currently installated at Porte de Vincennes.
For the line 13, the installation began in Miromesnil. I will post pics late.
____________________________________________________

The new signages on the line 1.




























I think it may be better without the wood panel.


----------



## HARTride 2012

^^
Yeah, the wood panel looks very out of place. But its a good improvement in general.


----------



## dl3000

Oh yes much more legible. I like it. Looks like they are backlit by LED's. They should have made the line connection and "Sortie" bars thicker though. Just an opinion.


----------



## Sacré Coeur

It seems that the panel will be used for the the different maps of the network... But why is it wooden made???

Other information : The refurbishment of the Anvers station (line 2) is done. I don't know why it was so long. It took about 8 months for one single station...


----------



## Minato ku

I don't know.
______________________________________________

PSD in Miromoesnil


----------



## HARTride 2012

^^
Why are PSDs going up on Line 13?


----------



## dale88

Why? Just to make the platform safer and to have a better passenger flow, people won't be able to rush into trains since the doors will prevent them from passing, something very important considering how the northern part of line 13 is overcrowded with very little room for delays.


----------



## HARTride 2012

^^
I meant to ask if there was another reason behind it besides the "obvious" (safety) reasons.


----------



## Minato ku

It is also to increase the train speed when it arrive on station.
The line 13 will have a new automatic driving system allowing, higher frequencies.
One of the main problem for the frequencies is the time that a train wait in stations, including arrival because trains run slowly when platforms are crowded.

The size of train will not change, so I don't think that we can really decrease the loading time but we can increase the speed when the train arrive with the platform screen doors.


----------



## HARTride 2012

^^
So they are making the Line 13 automated too? Does this mean autopilot systems will be implemented on the exisiting MF77 trains on that line?


----------



## Augusto

In Paris all the lines excepted lines 10, 3b and 7b are already automated. When the automatic mode is enable the driver's duty is basically only to open and close the doors. This is the same in many subways in Europe and Asia (and on the L train in NYC). 
The new system that Minato ku is talking about is just an update of the existing one. I don't about the details but this system has been exported to NYC on the L subway, which is now considered as the most reliable line in NYC.


----------



## HARTride 2012

^^
I get it now, thanks.

Why isn't Line 10 in this operation? The 2 sub-lines, I can figure out...


----------



## Luli Pop

geoking66 said:


> Unused track that would connect 7bis and 3bis to create Line 15 via Haxo that runs under Place des Fêtes to the eponymous station. I'd assume it's just geographical naming.



Is there a plan for this?


----------



## Minato ku

HARTride 2012 said:


> Why isn't Line 10 in this operation? The 2 sub-lines, I can figure out...


Because the Line 10 is the last used main metro line. Anyway in the future, it will have an automatic system.


----------



## HARTride 2012

^^
I see, thanks.


----------



## HARTride 2012

Another question. I noticed on that one very detailed map of the metro that Line 4's Les Halles station was relocated during the building of the RER system. Does the "original" Les Halles station still exist? Or was it demolished completely?


----------



## trainrover

HARTride 2012 said:


> ^^
> Why are PSDs going up on Line 13?





dale88 said:


> Why? Just to make the platform safer and to have a better passenger flow


^^ I suspect the ultimate reason will be to (1) diminish the RATP's payroll, and to (2) lower the RATP's insurance premiums...


----------



## Minato ku

^^ I think that it is less expensive to build nothing. :lol:



HARTride 2012 said:


> Another question. I noticed on that one very detailed map of the metro that Line 4's Les Halles station was relocated during the building of the RER system. Does the "original" Les Halles station still exist? Or was it demolished completely?


As I know it was demolished completely.

_______________________________________








Porte des Lilas 
Return to the past.









Lifts to the line 3bis












































The MP73 running in the line 11 was parked at this station.


----------



## HARTride 2012

^^
MP 73 Line 11 

It may sound odd to some, but I am literally imagining the MP 89s already running on Line 4. Can't wait for the real thing


----------



## HARTride 2012

How many cars on the Line 11 trains again?

& why am i getting the feeling that the station above still looks outdated?


----------



## Aloy Concept

edit


----------



## ajw373

HARTride 2012 said:


> How many cars on the Line 11 trains again?
> 
> & why am i getting the feeling that the station above still looks outdated?


The station looks like a lot in Paris.


----------



## dale88

HARTride 2012 said:


> How many cars on the Line 11 trains again?
> 
> & why am i getting the feeling that the station above still looks outdated?


Trains on Line 11 have 4 cars.

And for the station, well it does look outdated but its because they haven't started the renovations.


----------



## Minato ku

^^ The line 11 will have 5 cars train with the eastern extention.
_______________________________________________________

Denfert Rochereau


----------



## HARTride 2012

^^
Thats good to hear. But they will keep the MP 59s on Line 11 until the time comes to replace them. It will be very interesting then to see how things operate on the metro during the next few years.

MP 59, MF 67, MP 73, MF 77, MF 88, MP 89, MF 2000, and MP 05.


----------



## HARTride 2012

What happens to the MP 73 once the MP 59 shuffle is complete on Line 11? If it only has 4 cars, its likely that its going to be scrapped right?


----------



## HARTride 2012

Here's a recent article discussing some of the closed stations in the metro

http://www.npr.org/templates/story/story.php?storyId=128249155


----------



## batman08

HARTride 2012 said:


> Here's a recent article discussing some of the closed stations in the metro
> 
> http://www.npr.org/templates/story/story.php?storyId=128249155


More info hire :

http://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/Category:Paris_Metro_ghost_stations

:cheers:


----------



## HARTride 2012

^^
What's the story behind the unused Gare Du Nord segment?


----------



## Minato ku

It was before the terminal station of the line 5.
For the northern extension of this line (opened in 1942), they built a new station.









This disused station is now used to train new drivers.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Gare_du_Nord_(Paris_M%C3%A9tro)

_________________________________________

MP05 on test in the line 1


----------



## don diego 2000

^^ Looks so much like the current MP89...


----------



## HARTride 2012

^^
Virtually identical


----------



## HARTride 2012

This is unrelated to this thread, but I thought I'd post it here. It's a monorail train that I drew up for one of my "fantasy" transit systems. The design of this train is strikingly similar to the MF 77 on the Paris Metro.


----------



## Davodavo

Very interesting design, thank you


----------



## HARTride 2012

No problem


----------



## Minato ku

Villiers













































This is how was the station, one year before.


----------



## HARTride 2012

^^
Wow, that must have been a massive remodel


----------



## NvkR

Minato ku said:


> As 2011 the line 1 should be driverless with a new rolling stock (MP05).
> The current stock (MP89) of the line 1 will move in the line 4.
> 
> From 16 to 19 february in the night, they tested the MP89 in the line 4.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RATP pictures.
> 
> http://symbioz.net/forum/messages.php?page=16&topic=3891#101867



Sorry to bring back such an old post, but this is really great news!!
The trains running on line 4 are in a really bad state. In fact it's so bad that i avoid taking this line most of the time. So by 2011, line 4 will inherit the trains of line 1?

And if these lines are fully automatic, can we expect a 24h service?


----------



## HARTride 2012

^^
Hmmmm 24 hour service? Line 1? Thats something for me to think about, although I dont think thats in the near future.

I would definitely agree that many of the MP 59 trains on Line 4 are in pretty bad shape. For the two days I was in Paris, I rode Line 4 most of the time. I certainly can't wait for the MP 89s to begin being transferred to Line 4 next year.


----------



## NvkR

Yeah me too, i can't wait for those trains to be on line 4. Plus, the MP 89 trains don't have gaps between carriages so there will be more space on this very crowded line.

As for the 24 hour service, I think it was an objective for the double metro loop (using protions of current line 14) around Paris. As line 1 is going to be fully automatic too, we can imagine that it's going to work 24/7 on the long term, alongside line 14 and the metro loop. 

I don't really know if it's a long term project but it would be a great one. And if line 4 is to be automatic aswell, it would be great to have this one working 24/7 also. The 24 hour service would include three lines (with line 1 which is the busiest), stops to 4 main line stations (Montparnasse, Gare du Nord, Gare de l'Est, Gare de Lyon) that are important night bus hubs, stops to nightlife quarters such as the Champs Elysées, Bastille, Chatelet (yes there are bars there), Etienne Marcel, Monparnasse, Odeon/St Michel...


----------



## HARTride 2012

NvkR said:


> Yeah me too, i can't wait for those trains to be on line 4. Plus, the MP 89 trains don't have gaps between carriages so there will be more space on this very crowded line.
> 
> As for the 24 hour service, I think it was an objective for the double metro loop (using protions of current line 14) around Paris. As line 1 is going to be fully automatic too, we can imagine that it's going to work 24/7 on the long term, alongside line 14 and the metro loop.
> 
> I don't really know if it's a long term project but it would be a great one. And if line 4 is to be automatic aswell, it would be great to have this one working 24/7 also. The 24 hour service would include three lines (with line 1 which is the busiest), stops to 4 main line stations (Montparnasse, Gare du Nord, Gare de l'Est, Gare de Lyon) that are important night bus hubs, stops to nightlife quarters such as the Champs Elysées, Bastille, Chatelet (yes there are bars there), Etienne Marcel, Monparnasse, Odeon/St Michel...


That would be wonderful. I wonder what will happen once Line 4 becomes automated down the road. What happens to the MP 89 CCs then?


----------



## NvkR

They go to another line 

But it can only be line 6 or 11 because of the tires. I would go for line 11 because the trains are like line 4, in a bad shape


----------



## Minato ku

In the line 11 trains are in better shape as the MP59 running in this line are more recent. Don't forget that the most recent MP59 were produced in 1974 while the oldest is from 1961. I think that those are alteady out of service as many have already been withdrawn with the arrival of the MP89 on the line 1.


----------



## HARTride 2012

^^
I did not know that.

Would you happen to have any ideas though as to what may happen to the MP 89 CC once the Line 4 automation is done? I mean, if the MP 59 trains on Line 11 and the MP 73s on Line 6 are eventually slated for replacement by the proposed MP 09 (which is supposed to look like the MF 2000), then where do the MP 89 CCs go after the Line 4 upgrade? Would the trains get refurbished/upgraded to autopilot at that time?


----------



## Minato ku

extension
The station names are provisional.

Mairie des Lilas (actual terminus) to Hôpital








Liberté








Place Carnot








Hôpital









Hôpital to Rosny-Bois-Perrier

Layout 1, two stations








Boissière








Rosny-Bois-Perrier









Layout 2, three stations, elevated part in Londeau-Domus ("Portion viaduc" in the map)








Boissière








Londeau-Domus








Rosny-Bois-Perrier









Start of the construction in 2013
Opening in 2019


----------



## HARTride 2012

^^
Wonderful diagrams! When is this extension supposed to begin?


----------



## Minato ku

^^ I wrote it in the end of the last message, in 2013.
______________________________________________

Argentine

















Mironesnil

















Chatelet


























In 2012, Paris metro will have 47 stations with PSDs.
Line 1 : 25
Line 13 : 13
Line 14 : 9


----------



## HARTride 2012

Sorry Minato, I didn't see the date in the original post.

Great photos btw. Do you know how many more stations on Line 1 still need PSDs?


----------



## Minato ku

^^ I don't know, I need to do a trip on the whole line 1 and count the number of station with PSDs.
I heard that the installation in Louvre Rivoli began.

____________________________________________________________

Jussieu


----------



## HARTride 2012

All right, thanks.

Also, I've been curious about the different models of the MF 67. I noticed that one model has a green front, like the one in the above photo, but the windows are different. A second model exactly like the one above, and then a third model with a black front.


----------



## Minato ku

^^ Yes there are several types of MF 67.
This stock have been produced between 1967 and 1976.

Line 2: MF 67 E
Line 3: MF 67 D 
Line 3bis: MF 67 D
Line 5: MF 67 F
Line 9: MF 67 D 
Line 10: MF 67 D & E
Line 12: MF 67 D

The oldest are the MF 67 D of the line 3 and the newest are the MF67 F the line 5.
The black front is for the refurbished trains, it has nothing to do with the train type.



HARTride 2012 said:


> Do you know how many more stations on Line 1 still need PSDs?


Still 15 stations on the 25 of the line 1.
-10 station are fully equipped with PSDs
-2 stations where the installation began



Minato ku said:


> I heard that the installation in Louvre Rivoli began.


This was right

Louvre Rivoli


----------



## HARTride 2012

Which model MF 67 has the odd looking windows?

Only 10 stations have PSD's? I'd say that's very slow progress. I understand it takes a while and passengers cant be inconvenienced too much, but this sounds like the same thing as the snail's pace with the MF 2000 rollout.


----------



## Minato ku

I think it is the MF 67 F of the line 5.


----------



## Augusto

Those windows look odd because the MF67F is the only rolling stock among the MF67 to be stored outside at night, in Bobigny. So is has to be "waterproof". 
But those trains happened to be unreliable so, despite being the newest of the MF67 fleet, they will be the next to be scrapped and replaced by the MF2000.


----------



## HARTride 2012

^^
They definitely look odd in comparison to the other MF 67s. I don't understand why the misfortune for these trains.


----------



## Minato ku

République


----------



## Augusto

HARTride 2012 said:


> ^^
> They definitely look odd in comparison to the other MF 67s. I don't understand why the misfortune for these trains.


Anyway, a few trains should survive on line 8 to second the MF77 when the extension in Créteil will be open.


----------



## HARTride 2012

^^
Very interesting. When does that extension open?


----------



## Augusto

End 2011. This page is in french but there is a map: 
http://extension-reseau.ratp.fr/m8/index.html


----------



## Minato ku

The installation of PSDs in Louvre Rivoli (M1) and Miromesnil (M13) is done. 
The intallation in Porte de Vincennes is on the way and I saw the debut of new pannel in Concorde or Palais Royal Musée du Louvre but I don't remember exactly of wich stations.

Miromesnil




























parcdesprinces said:


> ^^ Indeed,
> as far I know, the line with the (potentially) highest capacity is line 14 since it's the only line where trains can have 8 cars (vs only 6 cars on lines 1 & 4 and 5 cars on most other lines)
> 
> Ligne 14, 120m stations (75m on other lines, 90m on lines 1 & 4) :


Even with only 6 car the driverless MP89 have an higher capacity than the MP89 with driver.
Anyway it is true, the line 14 is the line with the highest capacity, it carries 500,000 passengers on only 9 stations.



Dan78 said:


> The bottom line is comparing *only* LU to Paris Metro, Paris Metro has about 36% more annual passenger rides. Purely from an anecdotal standpoint, I think that the French are more likely to use trains of any sort than the British. And London, while not a great or easy place to drive by any stretch, is quite a bit more car-friendly than Paris.


I don't think that it is true.
If Paris metro can carry more passengers than LU with more ease, it is because the passenger flows are better distributed on most lines.
Usually, excepted on low peak, a metro line is busy from the terminus to the other terminus and people use it for a lower distance.



> ...we'd have to include the Paris trams in with Paris Metro, and I couldn't find any solid figures for ridership for those.


I have the ridership datas of Paris tram, if we want them ask me in this thread.
PARIS | Bus, LRT, Tram


----------



## HARTride 2012

I wish they can somehow "speed up" the whole PSD installation on line 1 lol. I want to see the MP 89s on Line 4 already


----------



## iampuking

geoking66 said:


> I was in Paris in July. About train frequencies, as I said before RATP may be able to have more tph because there are more dwell points (stations). In systems such as the tube, no two trains can normally run between the same two stations unless the line is automated, such as the Jubilee line with SelTrac. This, in practice, lowers the ideal frequency. However, in terms of capacity, London has an edge. Let's look at the Jubilee line and Line 1, which both carry a high volume on a non-branching line with the most frequent service in the system (as I presume Line 1 does, in fact, have the highest frequency). I'm going to use 30 trains per hour since even the most advanced automatic systems usually use 2 minute gaps; MTR barely surpasses such a number.
> 
> Jubilee: 964 passengers per train * 28 tph = 26,992 people/hour
> Line 1: 722 passengers per train * 30 tph = 21,660 people/hour
> 
> Thus the Jubilee line, despite having two fewer trains per hour, carries almost 25% more passengers than Line 1. Since both are overcrowded, the numbers are of course subject to dispute in terms of their value, but this is theoretical.


The frequency on the Jubilee line is actually 24tph in the peaks. The new signalling system is not running yet.

Paris Metro actually has higher frequencies than most LU lines, LU might seem more frequent as AFAIK there is less difference between peak and off-peak frequencies.


----------



## Minato ku

HARTride 2012 said:


> I wish they can somehow "speed up" the whole PSD installation on line 1 lol. I want to see the MP 89s on Line 4 already


The arrival of the MP89 on the line 4 doesn't only depend of the PSDs but also the new driverless system.


----------



## HARTride 2012

^^
True. It would seem that MP 05 production is kinda slow at the moment...


----------



## Minato ku

^^ The RATP asked Alstom to slow down the production of the MP05 due at the delay on the line 1 work.

_____________________________________

Chaussée d'Antin La Fayette


----------



## HARTride 2012

^^
I see. I guess that is logical.

What is with the "blank" signs in that station?


----------



## geoking66

I was about to ask the same thing. That and I love that there are so many Metro stations that I haven't heard of half of them.


----------



## HARTride 2012

What astonishes me is that there are so many stations, they're spaced apart almost like bus stops, except Line 14.

Also, the advent of rubber-tyred metro trains. I wish the US used them.


----------



## Augusto

HARTride 2012 said:


> ^^
> I see. I guess that is logical.
> 
> What is with the "blank" signs in that station?


I'm not sure sure about Chaussée d'Antin but in many stations that have an escalator exit from the platform, when the escalator is closed for maintenance work, the escalator exit sign is switched off.


----------



## HARTride 2012

^^
Oh, I see.


----------



## Minato ku

geoking66 said:


> I was about to ask the same thing. That and I love that there are so many Metro stations that I haven't heard of half of them.


Chaussé d'Antin La Fayette is not in the middle of nowhere being next to the famous Galerie Lafayette departement store.
This station is served by the line 7 and 9.





















Augusto said:


> I'm not sure sure about Chaussée d'Antin but in many stations that have an escalator exit from the platform, when the the escalator is closed for maintenance work, the escalator exit sign is switched off.


In both way, It sems unlikely. (Especially the main the main exit and connection signs)
I think it is more a failure or maybe they will change these pannels for a more recent model.

This is how look like the lighted pannel. (Here in Denfert-Rocheaux)









The other blank pannel seem to be the oposite side of an other sign, I took this picture in the front of the station.
_________________________________________________________

A MF77 leaving Pyramide

















This is station is not far to Chaussé d'Antin La Fayette, two stations before or after.


----------



## Metropolitan 3.0

Minato ku said:


> Chaussé d'Antin La Fayette is not in the middle of nowhere being next to the famous Galerie Lafayette departement store.
> This station is served by the line 7 and 9.


Yeah... it's at about 20 meters East of Auber station and 30 meters North of Opera station. :lol:


----------



## Minato ku

Trinité d'Estienne d'Orves


----------



## adrianjohnson

Thanks for the comparison notes between LU and Paris Metro. I hadn't realised half the things that were mentioned (distances between stations, number of trains p/h etc.).


----------



## HARTride 2012

Minato ku said:


> _________________________________________________________
> 
> A MF77 leaving Pyramide
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is station is not far to Chaussé d'Antin La Fayette, two stations before or after.


Where is this station located along Line 7? I keep thinking of *Pyramides - Line 14*


----------



## NvkR

The station is located between Opera and Palais Royal-Musée du Louvre. There is a connection with line 14 at this station as you can see on that picture


----------



## NvkR

HARTride 2012 said:


> What astonishes me is that there are so many stations, they're spaced apart almost like bus stops, except Line 14.
> 
> Also, the advent of rubber-tyred metro trains. I wish the US used them.


Execpt Line 14 and extensions that were made in the close suburbs. I think that the density of stations in the city center is a bit ridiculous sometimes. Some stops can obviously be closed to increase the metro's speed. For instance, if you look on this map (http://carto.metro.free.fr/cartes/metro-paris/)
you will see that Saint-Michel, Odeon, Saint Germain-des-Prés, Cluny- La Sorbonne and Maubert Mutualité are all located within a kilometer. Theres a stop every 200/250m in that spot!! I think you can easily close two stops there. Also, around the chatelet area, I think having two stops for line 4 (Chatelet AND Les Halles) for the same interconnected station is a bit useless aswell. And that's just a few examples.


----------



## Minato ku

^^ Closing some stations is not a bad idea but we should avoid closing busy one. There is maybe a little distance between Chatelet and Les Halles but both stations are already very busy. Closing Les Halles would increase the traffic in the already crowded Chatelet.


----------



## Metropolitan 3.0

NvkR said:


> Execpt Line 14 and extensions that were made in the close suburbs. I think that the density of stations in the city center is a bit ridiculous sometimes. Some stops can obviously be closed to increase the metro's speed. For instance, if you look on this map (http://carto.metro.free.fr/cartes/metro-paris/)
> you will see that Saint-Michel, Odeon, Saint Germain-des-Prés, Cluny- La Sorbonne and Maubert Mutualité are all located within a kilometer. Theres a stop every 200/250m in that spot!! I think you can easily close two stops there.


Cluny-La Sorbonne has actually been closed after world war 2, but it's been opened again in 1988 to offer a connection between metro line 10 and RER lines B and C.



NvkR said:


> Also, around the chatelet area, I think having two stops for line 4 (Chatelet AND Les Halles) for the same interconnected station is a bit useless aswell. And that's just a few examples.


The two stops for line 4 are very convenient for users as Chatelet offers fast connections with lines 1, 7, 11 and 14 whereas Les Halles offers fast connections with RER lines A, B and D. Closing any of both would force dozens of hundreds of people to use a long moving walkway daily. There are probably other stations to close first I believe, such as those offering no connection to other lines.

But anyway, the big problem here is that once you offer an infrastructure, it becomes very hard to close it. Residents, companies, real estate owners, city councils would all make a revolution if the station which is right below their feet closes.

World war 2 offered the opportunity to close some of them because circumstances led the metro to offer only a limited service, with hundreds of stations being closed because of the occupation. It was easier to not re-open some of them after the liberation. 

Without any change, I doubt we can really close some stations just like that. It would probably require a specific context, such as a reorganization of lines or further extensions that would actually give a real purpose to such a decision.


----------



## HARTride 2012

Okay, question. About what time period during the 90s were the RATP trains (with the exception of the MP 55) repainted to the current teal green/white livery? I've found a few older photos here and there on the net and some of them date back to 1992 or 1993, but trains like the MF 67 and MP 73 were still in blue, but had the current logo. Plus the MF 88 was already green to start when it came into service in 1993.


----------



## Minato ku

Unfortunately I cannot help you, I live in Paris only since 2002 and I don't have a clear memory of any trip in Paris before 1996.
As I remember in 1996 I saw a few blue trains still running.

The current green and white livery of Paris metro is not paint but stickers.
Since the mid of the 1980's Paris metro had serious issues with graffiti, so they dicided to use sticker for the livery.

It is easier to remove graffiti with stickers, but they get dirty more easily.


----------



## HARTride 2012

^^
Understandable sir. I was not posing the question directly at you, but I am very curious to know when the transition happened.

And I didn't think it was stickers....out of all things. I thought all the trains had real paint


----------



## boczek

is there somewhere a thread for trams in Paris?


----------



## Alvar Lavague

boczek said:


> is there somewhere a thread for trams in Paris?


PARIS | Bus, LRT, Tram


----------



## deasine

boczek said:


> is there somewhere a thread for trams in Paris?


You are lucky to have someone kind enough to give you a link, but next time, use the Thread Finder and search options. Paris LRT/Tram/Bus thread is listed there.


----------



## Minato ku

There is also the tag "paris transport" where these threads are listed.

______________________________________________

Reuilly Diderot

















Porte d'Orléans


----------



## HARTride 2012

^^
Porte d'Orleans looks interesting.


----------



## Minato ku

Porte d'Orleans is the current southern terminal station of the line 4. (By 2012, it will be mairie de Montrouge, a step closer to my home).
The station is big as there is many entrances for the different bus lines that terminate here.

A view of the platforms.


----------



## HARTride 2012

^^
I wonder what the Marie de Montrouge station will look like. & if it will have PSDs.


----------



## Dan78

Article on _The Transport Politic_ on the extension of Line 14, and other Paris rail projects:

*Stations Picked, Huge Automated Transit Project for Paris is Closer to Realization*


----------



## HARTride 2012

^^
Wow, that looks like a bigger project than I ever thought it would be


----------



## Minato ku

Unfortunately big does not mean good.



HARTride 2012 said:


> I wonder what the Marie de Montrouge station will look like. & if it will have PSDs.


It will be an average modern station, nothing special expected a lot of purple like the line 4 color.
As I know it will not have PSD's.

I saw some rendering of the station but I didn't found any picture on internet.

____________________________________________

Gare d'Austerlitz

















Speaking of the line 5, it has two MF01 in test.
We should still wait some month to see them running in passengers service.


----------



## HARTride 2012

^^
That will be good. I'd love to see some MF01s on Line 5...


----------



## Minato ku

According the initial planning the MF01 will be delivered on the line 5 between 2010 and 2012.
Anyway with the delays it could be longer than that.

____________________________________________

Gallieni


----------



## HARTride 2012

It seems that many things are slow on the metro as far as improvements go


----------



## HARTride 2012

I like the Line 3 MF 67 trains, they're cool cause they're newly refurbished


----------



## Minato ku

Montparnasse Bienvenue


----------



## HARTride 2012

^^
Cool pic.


----------



## HARTride 2012

So I would assume that at this time, there is not much info out there in regards to the proposed MP 09 train that is to replace the MP 59 on Line 11 & the MP 73 on Line 6 (other than it is supposed to look like the MF 2000)


----------



## Augusto

HARTride 2012 said:


> Interesting, I would love to see an MP55 on Line 4 together with a Sprague, MP59 & MP89. lol


There have been a special ride with a MP73 on line 14, shortly after its opening.


----------



## NvkR

Thanks for your answers parcdesprinces and Minato Ku!!
After doing a little research i found that the yellow cars were First class for the ligne Nord-Sud (current line 12). As for the Sprague-thomson, the RATP as kept 3 trains and only one is working for heritage days and other special events. I imagine, the other 2 are in the RATP museum.


----------



## HARTride 2012

Augusto said:


> There have been a special ride with a MP73 on line 14, shortly after its opening.


Thats cool. I also not that long ago found a very rare thumbnail photo of a sprague on the 14 alongside the MP89CA.


If they could at least bring on an MP73 alongside the Sprague, MP59 & MP89 on Line 4 after the transition between Lines 1 & 4 begin, that would be cool.


----------



## Minato ku

Montparnasse Bienvenue








^^ Suburbanites returning home.


----------



## NvkR

They don't seem too happy... :hahano:
Anyways, good picture Minato!!


----------



## HARTride 2012

Cool photo Minato


----------



## NvkR

A crazy guy doing crazy shit in the metro!


----------



## iampuking

^^Shit is definitely the right word for it.


----------



## NvkR

lol, do you mean its THE shit or it's really shit?


----------



## HARTride 2012

Crazy stuff LOL


----------



## Minato ku

Louis Blanc


----------



## HARTride 2012

^^
I didn't know the MF88 had a small LED display.....


----------



## Minato ku

Pont de Neuilly


----------



## HARTride 2012

^^
Lovin the PSDs


----------



## HARTride 2012

Wow! I guess the graffitti problem is much worse than I thought....


----------



## iampuking

^^ Never saw a graffitied train either time I went there.


----------



## parcdesprinces

HARTride 2012 said:


> Wow! I guess the graffitti problem is much worse than I thought....


No, it isn't....I mean... I thought it wasn't an issue anymore... 

BTW, I hadn't seen a train like that since at least the late 80s! :uh: !!


P.S. Anyway, I suspect it didn't stay like that for long !


----------



## parcdesprinces

BTW, about 80s...

Do you have "le ticket chic" ?? Do you have "le ticket choc" ??? 'cause if you don't...then I guess this is for you :yes::

*1983: T’as le ticket chic, t’as le ticket choc, tic tac toc !* (The famous RATP advertising, in order to encourage customers to pay their ticket)






:lol::lol::lol::lol: The good old days...:rofl:


----------



## HARTride 2012

parcdesprinces said:


> No, it isn't....I mean... I thought it wasn't an issue anymore...
> 
> BTW, I hadn't seen a train like that since at least the late 80s! :uh: !!
> 
> 
> P.S. Anyway, I suspect it didn't stay like that for long !


I didn't see too many graffitti trains while I was in Paris. But this train in the video was vandalized real bad on the outside. & it was one of the nice looking refurbished MF 67s too.

I agree, im sure it didn't stay that way for long. Its probably all cleaned up and looking good as new now. :lol:


----------



## HARTride 2012

parcdesprinces said:


> BTW, about 80s...
> 
> Do you have "le ticket chic" ?? Do you have "le ticket choc" ??? 'cause if you don't...then I guess this is for you :yes::
> 
> *1983: T’as le ticket chic, t’as le ticket choc, tic tac toc !* (The famous RATP advertising, in order to encourage customers to pay their ticket)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :lol::lol::lol::lol: The good old days...:rofl:


Funny commercial :lol:


----------



## hofburg

for tuesday:


> Lignes 3, 4, 8, *13* : 2 trains sur 3.
> Lignes *2*, 5, 7, 9, 10, 12 : 1 trains sur 2.


(ratp)

I never ride the metro during strikes. 

don't worry, nobody will get on time.  at my college during strikes half of professors is missing, and the other half is late.


----------



## dl3000

I second HARTride_2022's question, do automated trains like on Ligne 14 and soon Ligne 1 continue to run as normal during strikes?


----------



## NvkR

^^ Yes they do. That is the main reason why line 1 is being automated. It's a good thing considering that it's one of the busiest lines ( #1 busiest?). And as it goes business centers likes La Defense, tourisitic places like Concorde and all the historic axis, and nightlife districts such as Bastille and the Champs Elysées, it is ALWAYS busy, not only during rush hour.



> Normally according RATP site in metro between Stalingrad and Mairie de Clichy, it takes 15 minutes.
> -It seems that they underrate the change at Place de Clichy, only 1 minutes according the site, over 2 minutes according me.
> -I don't know if they also include the fact that train runs slower in rush hours, especially in the line 13.
> -Don't also forget that the strike decreases even more the speed of the train and increases the waiting time.
> 
> So instead of 15 minutes I will say 30 minutes.



Considering that theres 1 out of 2 trains on line 2 it might be longer. Line 2 going westbound in the morning is really crowded, if a train arrives late, sometimes you can't even get onboard. But on the other hand, nowadays when there are strikes people take their day off or take a Velib or car, so it might not be that bad. Anyways, I would suggest you don't take any risk and give yourself 45 min to go there. In the case where the strike is not too bad afterall, well you'll be there early, and better to be early than late.


----------



## Minato ku

PSDs news.










Of the 25 stations on the line 1.
-14 stations equipped (56%)
-4 stations where the installation started or will soon begin.
Tuileries 
Châtelet
Saint Paul 
Gare de Lyon


----------



## parcdesprinces

Sacré Coeur said:


> The one in Abbesses (line 12) seems to be on this model too, doesn't it?


Nope , actually it's a different model (model A), while "la Libellule" is model B. The main difference is the number of pillars (model A: 4 pillars; model B aka Libellule: 3 pillars) and also the shape of the glass canopy.
Both models had 2 versions: closed or open sides. Abbesses one being the only remaining entrance of model A.

BTW, this entrance originally was at Hôtel de Ville. They moved it at Abbesses in the 70s, which is a bit weird because Abbesses was/is a Nord-Sud station (the Nord-Sud stations have never got Guimard entrances). Besides, this entrance still has the typical Nord-Sud brown tiles of Gien earthenware, while normally, the Guimard entrances always have white tiles.

Here is the entrance when it was at Hôtel de Ville station:










Section plan (model A, closed sides)










*Model B*-both versions (1st & 2nd columns: Châtelet and Pte Dauphine) *vs Model A*-open sides (3rd column: Abbesses):


----------



## HARTride 2012

Minato ku said:


> PSDs news.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Of the 25 stations on the line 1.
> -14 stations equipped (56%)
> -4 stations where the installation started or will soon begin.
> Tuileries
> Châtelet
> Saint Paul
> Gare de Lyon


Thanks for the update Minato. Progress is looking good.


----------



## Minato ku

Jaures




































Butte Chaumont


----------



## Dugommier

^^
Nice pics kay:. A question:
The wall dedicated to Simón Bolivar at Bolivar station was removed during refurbishing late 2008?


----------



## Minato ku

^^ Unfortunately yes. 
I couldn't say that it was beautiful but a new one would be greater than nothing.

The wall dedicated to Simón Bolivar in late 2008, not long before it was removed.








Picture by Clicsouris


----------



## Dugommier

^^
Thanks Minato!. 
I follow every contribution from you. Great job!


----------



## HARTride 2012

Hey Minato, the photos of the Jaures station. Is that station being renovated? It looks like it desperately needs one.


----------



## Minato ku

^^ I am not aware of any planned renovation for this station. hno:
___________________________________________

Jussieu

















Place d'Italie


----------



## HARTride 2012

^^
Thanks Minato. I hope it eventually gets renovated. It looks like it is aesthetically falling apart


----------



## Minato ku

Porte de Clignancourt













Trinité - d'Estienne d'Orves


----------



## HARTride 2012

^^
Great videos.

I wonder if I will see a video soon of an MF01 on Line 5. Hmmmmmmmmm....


----------



## Minato ku

^^ Still a little time to wait.

A big advert for South Africa in Saint Lazare


----------



## HARTride 2012

^^
Nice


----------



## Minato ku

The whole line.

First part (Place d'Italie - Bastille)





Second part (Bastille - Gare de l'Est)





Third part (Gare de l'Est - Porte de Pantin)





Fourth and last part (Porte de Pantin - Bobigny Pablo Picasso)


----------



## HARTride 2012

^^
Awesome!

And I am definitely looking forward to seeing the MF01s go online on Line 5.


----------



## Minato ku

Gare de Lyon


----------



## micro

The proposed ring was formerly known under the name Métrophérique. Is that name gone and Arc Express a new name for the same thing?


----------



## Minato ku

^^ Yes, the Arc Express is the new name of the Metropherique project.


----------



## uchiha11198

Minato ku said:


> MF01


Are these the trains with aircon?


----------



## (fabrizio)

Alargule said:


> ^^ There is a Paris RER thread where you could ask





Minato ku said:


> (fabrizio), I answered you Here



Thanks Alargule and Minato ku, I'll check it out right now.


----------



## parcdesprinces

Minato ku said:


> Anyway the Arc Express is a ring line in the inner suburbs, so it will not serve any point inside the Peripherique.


Yes, I understand that very well but it's quite stupid to create a junction 1 station away, which not be very practical for most of users, just because the line "must stay" outside Paris.
Otherwise, IMHO the connection could be at Pont de Sèvres because the station is also busier than Marcel Sembat during rush hours (also because of the Bus terminal + the Tramway line across the river).


----------



## Minato ku

Not only this reason.
Draw a line with ruler between Saint Cloud, Boulogne - Pont de Saint Cloud and Issy Val de Seine, Marcel Samba is on this line.
To pass through the Porte de Saint Cloud is a detour, a detour can be very expensive.

A map of Boulogne with the bus, metro etc...









Add to this fact that the bus line serving Porte de Saint Cloud are not that important and many follow the metro line (9 and 10) and other have connection with the Arc Express in an other station.

62: Pont de Saint Cloud
175: Marcel Sambat, Pont de Saint Cloud
189: Issy Val de Seine
OK I admit that the line 22, 62, PC1 and 289 will not have any connection but honestly if the bus was the main problem, the Arc Express line would pass through Pont de Sevres with more bus lines than Porte de Saint Cloud.

Marcel Samba is a more interesting district with many shop, a mall and more restaurants. 
Excepted some bus, a McD and the Parc des Princes stadium there is nothing in Porte de Saint Cloud.

The main thing that we want for the Arc Express is connection with metro and other suburban lines, serving important districts and creating new sub centre district in inner suburbs.


----------



## Minato ku

uchiha11198 said:


> Are these the trains with aircon?


It has refrigerated air conditioning.

_____________________________________

Châtillon Montrouge













See the speed of the reverse.


----------



## HARTride 2012

^^
Wow, that is fast.

I noticed the signage above the windshield (towards the end of the video) is different than other MF77s. Is this a result of the refurbishment of the trains?

The MP05 also has A/C correct?


----------



## Minato ku

The reverse is completly automatic, that's why it is fast.
The driver don't need to walk on the other oposite side cabine.

Right the train is a refurbished M77 like the majority of the rolling stock on the line 13.
This is easy to recognize a refurbished M77, the trains have LEED headlamps and the interior is white (instead of blue in the unrefurbished train).

______________________________________________









The new command center of the line 1








http://www.leparisien.fr/transports/projets/cette-salle-pilotera-le-futur-metro-de-la-ligne-1-17-11-2010-1153206.php

The first driverless trains could run by June 2011 on passengers service.
During a period of the several month the trains with drivers will coexist with driverless trains.

MP05 have refrigerated air conditioning like the MF01.


----------



## HARTride 2012

^^
Cool! Thanks Minato.

And I would assume that at the same time the the MP05s are going into service, one by one, the MP89s will gradually be removed from Line 1 and prepped for Line 4. Then the MP59s will be gradually removed from Line 4 and transitioned either to Line 11, or retired.

Its going to be a intricate dance in 2011.


----------



## Axelferis

Minato ku said:


> Right the train is a refurbished M77 like the majority of the rolling stock on the line 13.
> This is easy to recognize a refurbished M77, the trains have LEED headlamps and the interior is white (instead of blue in the unrefurbished train).
> 
> 
> .


pics please


----------



## Minato ku

Champs Elysées Clemenceau.

























Inside


----------



## Axelferis

well done ratp! rather do refurbishment of existing equipment 

ans when will we get rid off the old cars ?? i can't support them anymore hno:


----------



## Minato ku

Remplacement of the train for the next five years
I didn't include the line 1 as the trains are recent and will move on the line 4

Line 2: 2008 - 2011 (MF67 -> MF01)
Line 5: 2010 - 201? (MF67 -> MF01)
Line 4: 2011 - 2012 (MP59 -> MP89)
Line 9: 201? - 201? (MF67 -> MF01)

The worst trains on the network, the MP59 of the line 4 will soon be retired but it is true that the RATP is seriously in late.
The remplacement should have taken place 10 years ago.

________________________________________

Evacuation by the tunnel













It is also interesting to see how it is when there is a technical failure.


----------



## HARTride 2012

^^
That is definitely late. Especially with the Line 2 replacement and Line 1 & 4 transitions. FINALLY Line 5 will start having the MF01s run for regular service.


----------



## uchiha11198

Minato ku said:


> It has refrigerated air conditioning.
> 
> _____________________________________
> 
> Châtillon Montrouge
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> See the speed of the reverse.


What's Refrigirated Airconditioning?


----------



## parcdesprinces

Minato ku said:


> Excepted some bus, a McD and the Parc des Princes stadium there is nothing in Porte de Saint Cloud.


Nothing.........except 3 high-schools, an University Institute for Technology (IUT), a Hospital, a sports hall (4-5000 seats), a rugby stadium (soon to be 22K), many shops Av. de Versailles, several Brasseries (opened till 3 AM), some sports facilities such as the Tennis club de Paris, a half-dozen of hotels (including 2 large business' hotels) + several office buildings in the "ZAC du Point du Jour" which is located in Boulogne but served by the Porte de St-Cloud station (TF1 Tower, La Poste Headquarters, Bouygues Telecom headquarters, SFR-Neuf Headquarters etc)....

So that's also why this station is busier than Marcel Sembat !

Anyway, there are many things that maps don't tell  !


P.S. Not to mention that the Parc des Princes itself and its 40-50,000 fans (and their 10-15,000 cars ) 3-4 times a month are largely enough to necessitating a better transportation.


----------



## Minato ku

^^ All the shops around Porte de Saint Cloud are local (supermarket, butcher, florists...), they only attract people from a small area. 
The shops in Marcel Samba are high street shops (chain like GAP, H&M, Claire's, Zara, Fnac...) wich attract people from a wider area.

The same for the fast foods, there are MacDonald's everywhere, unlike KFC (especially in western Paris).
So a KFC attract people from a much wider area.

About the Brasserie and all the other food things, the choise is wider in Marcel Samba than Porte de Saint Cloud.

The hospital is quite far from Porte de Saint Cloud (2 metro station), so people would anyway need not change of train.
I don't see any difference between changing at Marcel Samba or Porte de Saint Cloud.

The "ZAC du Point du Jour" would be served by the Arc Express via Issy Val de Seine station.
It is not so much further.


----------



## parcdesprinces

Minato ku said:


> The hospital is quite far from Porte de Saint Cloud (2 metro station), so people would anyway need not change of train.


I meant "Hôpital Henry Dunant-French Red Cross" (Rue Michel Ange).

Anyway, I simply meant that there is far from "nothing".. Like you seem to believe.

I know very well both districts and you're right about the wider choice in Marcel Sembat, but actually the customers are mainly local residents there too.

Actually, many of them (including some of my friends) go to Porte de St-Cloud for the Cafés, the weekly food Market (not to mention the Tabac opened from 7 AM till midnight 365 days a year ) etc.

While the inhabitants of south Auteuil (like me) go to Boulogne for Cinema theatres and the clothes shops etc

Oh, and BTW my station is not Porte de St-Cloud but Exelmans or eventually Michel-Ange-Molitor = The busiest ones of the whole Paris network :lol:


----------



## Minato ku

Infact Porte de Saint Cloud is one of few area in the southern part of the 16th arrondissement that I like.
In the 16th I prefer the northern part especially near Place Victor Hugo or Passy la Muette. 



uchiha11198 said:


> What's Refrigirated Airconditioning?


To be honest, I don't know if the term is exact.
It is a ventilation system that uses water and air for cooling.


----------



## Axelferis

could you redescribed what arc express is?


----------



## Minato ku

Arc Express is this



Minato ku said:


> A more complete view of the Arc Express subway line ring project.
> It show the different route that could use this line. (Of course if it is build only one by would be used).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.stif.info/IMG/pdf/ArcExpress_14.pdf


A driverless subway ring line in inner suburbs.
A video in french


----------



## micro

^^ Cool video (though I don't understand the text). Paris is always ahead of times!


----------



## Axelferis

thx minato ku!-> this arc thing is great but could we expect it will be taken seriously by politics or is it just a fantasm from ratp?


----------



## manrush

Magnifique!!!

From the video, it seems that the Arc Express would be using a variant of the trains used by the Dubai Metro.


----------



## ajw373

manrush said:


> Magnifique!!!
> 
> From the video, it seems that the Arc Express would be using a variant of the trains used by the Dubai Metro.


Firstly it is an aminated video so not a 100% true representation of what will be running. I seriously doubt that any rolling stock has been order yet.

As to what they look like, to me they look like the current batch of trains being delivered to Paris, the MF01. Have a look at the video in post 1459.


----------



## parcdesprinces

Minato ku said:


> In the 16th I prefer the northern part especially near Place Victor Hugo or Passy la Muette.


Champagne socialist !!!  (If you really like those snobbish districts (75116: :mad2: :horse, then I hope you can afford to buy an apartment there...).......

:angel:


----------



## Minato ku

^^ Politically I am more in the center right, at the right of the PS but at the left of the UMP. :lol:
If I like these districts, it is because they are more busy and I don't like the pacefull district in inner Paris.

_________________________________________________________________

A MF67 Service train passing at Cite













Note that the line 4 is rubber tired and the MF67 use steel but as I already said rubber tired lines have average steel track.


----------



## HARTride 2012

^^
I did not know that the MF67 had a service variant model also. Just like the tractor Sprague.

What I'm REALLY waiting for is a video showing an MP89 running through Cite.


----------



## Minato ku

^^ I think it is an old MF67 that used to run on the line 2. 
__________________________________________

Croix de Chavaux

















Nation


----------



## Busfotodotnl

Tnx Mokatu for posting the video of M13 at Chatillon-Montrouge. It's mine :lol:

Last week i visited Paris. Hereby some images of the T3 tram line.


















The T3 extension works at Porte d'Ivery

















Porte des Versailles. T2 & T3.

















Traffic works of the T3 extension near the Porte des Lilas M3BIS 11 metro station


----------



## Busfotodotnl

Some images of two of the last remaing portillons automatiques, not in function anymore. Taken at Porte de St-Cloud.


----------



## Busfotodotnl

Engineering works for the extension of T1 from Saint-Denis RER to Asnières-Gennevilliers-Les Courtilles M13. 4.9 kilometres, 10 new stations. More information about this project here.

Situation at Rue du Port near the Saint-Denis RER. The street looked different a while ago.









Pont d'Ille de Saint-Denis

















































Avenue de Verdun

















The following pictures were taken at the Les Courtilles terminus of M13.


----------



## Minato ku

^^ Don't forget that we have a thread for the tramway.

PARIS | Bus, LRT, Tram


----------



## Axelferis

give the link


----------



## Minato ku

The blue text is the link. 

__________________________________

An other video of Busfotodotnl


----------



## HARTride 2012

Wonderful pics everyone


----------



## micro

Busfotodotnl said:


> Some images of two of the last remaing portillons automatiques, not in function anymore.


What was their purpose?


----------



## Minato ku

To avoid crowd on platforms.


----------



## uchiha11198

Minato ku said:


> Infact Porte de Saint Cloud is one of few area in the southern part of the 16th arrondissement that I like.
> In the 16th I prefer the northern part especially near Place Victor Hugo or Passy la Muette.
> 
> 
> 
> To be honest, I don't know if the term is exact.
> It is a ventilation system that uses water and air for cooling.


If i think that you use cold water the let the water evaporate with the hot air and the cool air is brought to commuters. To Be Honest This is just a Hypothesis.


----------



## Minato ku

^^ It could be true but I not an expert on cooling system.

La Défense


----------



## HARTride 2012

^^
Sooooooooooo crowded....


----------



## waddler

Nah, it's normal. Only the station platform is too narrow and it creates that feeling of a crowded space.


----------



## juanico

Minato ku said:


> To avoid crowd on platforms.


Exactly. This station serve Parc des Princes stadium, I guess this is why they were kept here.


----------



## Minato ku

Inside a MF67


----------



## HARTride 2012

waddler said:


> Nah, it's normal. Only the station platform is too narrow and it creates that feeling of a crowded space.


The station almost looks claustrophobic and utterly dark, if not for the low hanging lights.


----------



## NvkR

^^ Yeah La Defense really is one ugly station! It was built at that time where everything had to be efficient and not necessarily aesthetic... unfortunatly


----------



## Minato ku

Two other videos by Busfotodotnl.

Hotel de Ville













Porte Maillot


----------



## bytebyte

what an hideous station


----------



## juanico

^^ which one?


----------



## Axelferis

i love those cars! such modern and comfortable 

But why they don't want to abandon the MF67 even refurbished?

MP89 is much better! i love it especially the automatic version for meteor line 14


----------



## HARTride 2012

^^
I actually like the refurbished MF67s, I don't like the MP59s too much b/c they are so old. My favorite is the MP89.


----------



## HARTride 2012

bytebyte said:


> what an hideous station


Which station are you reffering to?

I think the most hideous of all the stations I've seen so far is La Defense.


----------



## Minato ku

Chevaleret












































It snowed today.


----------



## Busfotodotnl

La Défense is indeed quite narrow. You can see it on this video, not only attractive for the metro only by the way..


----------



## uchiha11198

Minato ku said:


> ^^ It could be true but I not an expert on cooling system.
> 
> La Défense


So RAPT wants to be Environment Friendly Eh? Why Look at the London Underground it does use normal air conditioning. And I'm Amazed at this Feat that The Paris Metro Has The Standard Size for Trains Unlike the London Underground that only has 4 Lines that have Over sized Loading Gauge and 7 Lines that are Narrow


----------



## Alargule

Busfotodotnl said:


> La Défense is indeed quite narrow. You can see it on this video, *not only attractive for the metro only by the way*..


:lol: Yes, she's pretty blonde indeed...


----------



## iampuking

uchiha11198 said:


> So RAPT wants to be Environment Friendly Eh? Why Look at the London Underground it does use normal air conditioning. And I'm Amazed at this Feat that The Paris Metro Has The Standard Size for Trains Unlike the London Underground that only has 4 Lines that have Over sized Loading Gauge and 7 Lines that are Narrow


Oh god this argument again.

Every stock on LU is actually wider than Paris Metro rolling stock. The only difference is the tapering shape on the deep level lines, in terms of floor area, LU wins. They're also longer than Paris Metro trains, too.


----------



## uchiha11198

iampuking said:


> Oh god this argument again.
> 
> Every stock on LU is actually wider than Paris Metro rolling stock. The only difference is the tapering shape on the deep level lines, in terms of floor area, LU wins. They're also longer than Paris Metro trains, too.


Sorry for that i'm only an expert in manila/singapore trains. So Please don't make this issue budge ok?


----------



## ddes

uchiha11198 said:


> Sorry for that i'm only an expert in manila/singapore trains. So Please don't make this issue budge ok?


I'm gonna disagree on the "Singapore" part.


----------



## ajw373

uchiha11198 said:


> So RAPT wants to be Environment Friendly Eh? Why Look at the London Underground it does use normal air conditioning. And I'm Amazed at this Feat that The Paris Metro Has The Standard Size for Trains Unlike the London Underground that only has 4 Lines that have Over sized Loading Gauge and 7 Lines that are Narrow


Other than the S trains that are only now being introduced, and very slowly at that (are they even in full operation yet?), what other LU stock has air con? Also what exactly is 'normal air con'? Not a term I've ever heard used.


----------



## mrtfreak

ddes said:


> I'm gonna disagree on the "Singapore" part.


Agrees with your disagreement. But don't let it bother your time or effort.

The Paris screen gates look quite cool. A mix of Singapore and Paris styles would make the most stylish looking ones I feel though.  Both have their pros and cons. Will the gate for the train operator as seen in the Porte Maillot video be there permanently after M1 goes automatic?


----------



## Minato ku

^^ Of course no, as there will not be any train with driver cabin.


----------



## mrtfreak

I see. Is it a modification then that will be filled once automatic driverless operations are in full swing?


----------



## HARTride 2012

^^
I thought the same as well.


----------



## Axelferis

Who can answer me? I saw in the magazine "rails et transports" a renovated station where roof is blue lightened. The effect is stunning!!!


----------



## NvkR

Gambetta (line 3) perhaps?


----------



## Minato ku

mrtfreak said:


> I see. Is it a modification then that will be filled once automatic driverless operations are in full swing?


Exactly

________________________________________________

Place d'Italie












MF77 and MF67


----------



## HARTride 2012

Minato ku said:


> As 2011 the line 1 should be driverless with a new rolling stock (MP05).
> The current stock (MP89) of the line 1 will move in the line 4.
> 
> From 16 to 19 february in the night, they tested the MP89 in the line 4.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RATP pictures.
> 
> http://symbioz.net/forum/messages.php?page=16&topic=3891#101867


Any word if they are still doing test runs with the MP 89 on Line 4? I would assume so.


----------



## HARTride 2012

Minato ku said:


> Exactly
> 
> ________________________________________________
> 
> Place d'Italie
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MF77 and MF67


Another MF 67 passing through lol


----------



## Minato ku

^^ It is a train for the training center, located in usued platfoms and tracks of Gare du Nord metro station.

Inside a MF01
















A little view of Nation


----------



## ajaaronjoe

I might be right or wrong, i do not know myself, in my opinion London Underground Stations have better architecture, lights and they are all so clean. No offend by the way, I love Paris :cheers:


----------



## Minato ku

Gare du Nord in 1993


----------



## NvkR

> I might be right or wrong, i do not know myself, in my opinion London Underground Stations have better architecture, lights and they are all so clean. No offend by the way, I love Paris


Why do english people always feel the need to say stuff like that? :lol: 

Anyways, yeah it might be true... Architecture wise it depends on the stations you are comparing. In terms of cleanliness, LU beats the Paris metro hands down BUT you pay the price for that. LU is so expensive, whenever I go to London I end up taking the bus and walking because it's SO expensive.


----------



## HARTride 2012

Minato ku said:


> Gare du Nord in 1993


That's a neat video. Very rare also. I've only seen a handful of photos of the blue livery.


----------



## HARTride 2012

Minato ku said:


> ^^ It is a train for the training center, located in usued platfoms and tracks of Gare du Nord metro station.
> 
> Inside a MF01
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A little view of Nation


I wonder if the future MP 09 will have very similar interiors.


----------



## manrush

IIRC, the MP09 would basically be the MF01, but with rubber tyres.

Though I hope they switch over to longitudinal seating for the former.


----------



## Minato ku

HARTride 2012 said:


> That's a neat video. Very rare also. I've only seen a handful of photos of the blue livery.


Line 1 1992








Picture by emzepe

Line 12 1987








Picture by metro1979

Line 5 (Boa) 1990








picture by metro1979

Line 4 1988








Picture by luiz galvão


----------



## HARTride 2012

^^
Cool pics.

I wonder why the different scheme with the Line 1 MP 59.


----------



## Minato ku

^^ It was for the refurbished MP59.









http://autorout.free.fr/metro/80/index.htm

Unrefurbished MP59








http://fr.topic-topos.com/la-loge-de-conduite-du-mp-59-aligre-gare-de-lyon


----------



## Hugues75

(Is it "connection" or "connexion" ?)


----------



## Sacré Coeur

In French: connexion
In English: connection


----------



## Hugues75

Connection also exists in English, that's why I asked. I'm sorry, I really don't know which one I shall use.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Connection


----------



## geoking66

Hugues75 said:


> Connection also exists in English, that's why I asked. I'm sorry, I really don't know which one I shall use.
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Connection


Connexion and connection are both used in British English, while only connection exists in American English.

_On peut écrire « connexion » ou « connection » en Angleterre, mais on peut seulement écrire « connection » dans les États-Unis._


----------



## Hugues75

Thanks !

_Merci !_


----------



## HARTride 2012

Minato ku said:


> How they can imagine to ease the congestion of the 13, if they don't create a connection with the line 2.
> This extention don't even solve the main problem of the line 13 (the branchs) unlike the old project.


I say this is shoddy planning. :bash:


----------



## geoking66

Wouldn't it make more sense just to extend Line 14 to La Fourche and then take over one of the branches?


----------



## Hugues75

The STIF says it's too expensive, too complicate, too...

I was first absolutely in opposition with this new project, but I'd changed my mind. But I think this extension should have connexion with line M2 at Rome AND Transilien at Pont Cardinet. Perhaps a little bit slower for passengers who don't stop at one ot those both stations, but better for the service.


----------



## Minato ku

Porte de Versailles


----------



## HARTride 2012

Minato ku said:


> Porte de Versailles


On the first photo, whats in the background? The station extension?


----------



## Minato ku

It is the oposite platforms, I already posted these few month ago.



Minato ku said:


> Porte de Versailles


And you asked me.



HARTride 2012 said:


> Where does the tunnel on the left go to?


So you can imagine those the pictures are the answer.


----------



## HARTride 2012

^^
Right, I forgot.

That station is so odd cause it was extended.......


----------



## Minato ku

Grands Boulevards


----------



## Minato ku

Bastille









Revamp work.


----------



## geoking66

When will the renovation of Bastille be finished on Line 5? I hope that it turns out as well as that of stations such as Abbesses.

_Quand est-ce que la RATP finira la rénovation de Bastille sur ligne 5 ? J'espère que la soit aussi bonne que la rénovation d'Abbesses._


----------



## HARTride 2012

I want to see a pic of an MF 01 on Line 5! lol


----------



## NvkR

^ I don't think this will happen anytime soon. Still have to wait for line 1 to be fully automatic.


----------



## Minato ku

^^ HARTride 2012 is refering to the MF01 on the line 5, not the MP89 on the line 4. 
The automation of the line 1 had nothing in common with the new trains on the line 5.

I don't know what they wait to put the MF01 on service in the line 5, surely some test.


----------



## NvkR

Ohh my bad! Sorry...

True. I made a huge mistake! 
When is the delivery of MF01s on line 5 due?


----------



## HARTride 2012

^^
lolol, yeah its the MF 01 I'm referring to.

I have a general idea of when the MP 05s will hit Line 1, given that there are no further major delays.


----------



## NvkR

Minato ku said:


> It will hard to beat Opera, Auber - Havre Caumartin - Haussmann Saint Lazare - Saint Lazare -Saint Augustin.
> Especially when even solely Opera, Auber, Haussmann Saint Lazare and Saint Lazare are already big subway station.


Yeah sure, this is bigger than Chatelet Les Halles, but the big difference between the two stations is that no one walks from St Augustin to Opera, there is no use. For instance, if you are on line 9 at St Augustin and you want to grab line 8, 7 or 3 (lines Opera station have), you are better off staying on the train until Havre Caumartin, Chaussée D'antin, or Richelieu Drouot stations (which are the three next stations) and have a short transfert with these lines. Whereas in Chatelet, huge crowds transfert between the RER lines, the Forum and the metro lines because there isn't other alternatives. Also, in the Opera/ St lazare district, a lot of people walk on the street level because most stores are on the street level, whereas in Chatelet access the Forum Shopping center directly from the underground.
That's why, to me, Chatelet les Halles remains the biggest transport interchange in Paris.

@ HARTride 2012: But, yeah, it would be fun to know how much time it takes to go from St Augustin and Opera. I would say maybe 15/20 mins... :nuts: dunno :dunno:


----------



## HARTride 2012

^^
lol


----------



## Minato ku

^^ That's why I included the smiley ""








Le Kremlin-Bicetre


----------



## HARTride 2012

^^
That's a unique looking station. Not the most aesthetically pleasing, but unique in my view 

I think I'll use this a model for some of my fantasy subway stations.


----------



## Minato ku

HARTride 2012 said:


> ^^
> That's a unique looking station. Not the most aesthetically pleasing, but unique in my view


The other stations built in the end of the 1970's early 80's have the same design.


----------



## HARTride 2012

^^
I see. It's definitely a LOT better than La Defense lol


----------



## Minato ku

Raspail


----------



## Minato ku

Reaumur Sebastopol


----------



## Minato ku

*Today is the 100th aniversary of the line 13 !!*
The oldest sectionof the line opened the February 26, 1911 between Saint Lazare and Porte de Saint Ouen.
It was the second line of the Nord Sud network (line B).

Guy Moquet opened 100 years ago









A refurbished train arriving in Invalides









The story of this line is quite particular.


February 26, 1911: Line B of the Nord-Sud company was opened from Saint-Lazare to Porte de Saint-Ouen.
January 20, 1912: A second branch of Line B was opened between La Fourche and Porte de Clichy.
1930: The Nord-Sud company was bought by the CMP company. Line B became Line 13, and the Nord-Sud's planned future Line C was assigned the number 14.
January 21, 1937: The original Line 14 was opened between Bienvenüe and Porte de Vanves.
July 27, 1937: Line 14 was extended north from Bienvenüe to Duroc and took over the section between Duroc and Invalides from Line 10.
June 30, 1952: Line 13 was extended north from Porte de Saint-Ouen to Carrefour Pleyel.
June 27, 1973: The line was extended south from Saint-Lazare to Miromesnil.
February 18, 1975: The line was extended south from Miromesnil to Champs-Elysées - Clémenceau.
May 26, 1976: The line was extended north from Carrefour Pleyel to Saint-Denis - Basilique.
November 9, 1976: The line was extended from Champs-Elysées to Invalides. Line 14 was eliminated as a separate line (leaving its number available to be reused in 1998) and incorporated into Line 13. The line was extended south from Porte de Vanves to Châtillon - Montrouge.
May 9, 1980: The northwestern branch of the line was extended from Porte de Clichy to Asnières - Gennevilliers.
May 25, 1998: The northern branch was extended from Basilique de Saint-Denis to Saint-Denis - Université.
June 14, 2008: The northwestern branch was extended from Gabriel Péri to Les Courtilles.


----------



## HARTride 2012

^^
I like the Guy Moquet station, especially the modern lighting that adds to the ambiance.


----------



## Minato ku

What about a little trip in this huge maze of tunnel ? 










Opéra










































































Auber














































































Havre-Caumartin


----------



## Minato ku

Haussmann Saint Lazare














































































Saint Lazare











































































































Saint Augustin


----------



## NvkR

Fitness Walk! :lol:

So did you see how much time it takes to go from Opera to St-Augustin?


----------



## aliesperet

That walk would have last at least 90 minutes! Did you really took the time for that just for the pictures? Poor Minato, and thank you for this one!


----------



## Sacré Coeur

Not at all. If you walk at regular pace, it takes less than 30 minutes to go from Opéra to Saint Augustin underground.


----------



## Minato ku

^^ Of course but I took picture in every stations, I didn't just walk and I was with Metropolitan (a former member of SCC).
It was fun, we also tried to find the position of the tunnels.


----------



## HARTride 2012

^^
lol, my question has been answered. Thanks


----------



## Minato ku

Javel-André-Citroën


----------



## HARTride 2012

^^
It would seem that many of the Line 10 trains are outdated, no?

What model of MF-67 are they? Have they ever been refurbished?


----------



## Minato ku

MF67 D and MF67 E.
The interior was renovated in the late 90s.


----------



## batman08

Minato ku said:


> ^^ During autumn 2011.


Good news 
I always was interesting why end stations have several track and platform?


----------



## Bogdy

Minato ku said:


> Looking inside Flickr I saw this beautiful and unusual photo.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Picture by Léonard de SERRES
> 
> See the underground bridge, this picture is on the line 2 but I don't know where it is, maybe Villiers.


Very interesting place!
I looked on carto.metro.free.fr and it not seems to be Villiers. However, where it can be? I saw on the map a similar possible place like this at Pere Lachaise. There are other undergound bridge at Paris metro, like this?


----------



## Hugues75

It is Villiers.

I know it because the ceiling of line M3 is higher than usal in Paris.

When the double station (M2 / M3) was established, the plan was to send the train of line M3 on the tracks of line M2 (to Porte Dauphine). But the traffic was too heavy, so they made a loop terminus.

Later, they found it would be better to send line M3 to Porte de Champerret. As the 2 stations were at same level, they needed to lower (to dip ?) the tracks of line M3 to go below the M2.

So, when you visit this station, the ceilings are at same level, but not the tracks.


----------



## HARTride 2012

Hugues75 said:


> It is Villiers.
> 
> I know it because the ceiling of line M3 is higher than usal in Paris.
> 
> When the double station (M2 / M3) was established, the plan was to send the train of line M3 on the tracks of line M2 (to Porte Dauphine). But the traffic was too heavy, so they made a loop terminus.
> 
> Later, they found it would be better to send line M3 to Porte de Champerret. As the 2 stations were at same level, they needed to lower (to dip ?) the tracks of line M3 to go below the M2.
> 
> So, when you visit this station, the ceilings are at same level, but not the tracks.


Any other pics of this station?


----------



## HARTride 2012

^^
Never mind, I just answered my own question lol


----------



## Bogdy

and the Villiers loop it's used to something? Anyway I think that the loop should be at the same level with 2 line , because the 3 line was in the past at the same level with 2 line, or the loop was deepened like 3 line tunnel?


----------



## Minato ku

HARTride 2012 said:


> Any other pics of this station?


I posted some pics of the station in august.
We can see the difference of ceiling height.



Minato ku said:


> Villiers


----------



## HARTride 2012

^^
Very interesting. Thanks


----------



## Tylow

Here you can see the loop (old terminus before the extension)










Line 3 (green) is crossing under line 2 (blue). When you ride on line 2 you can, if the timing is right, see the train running on line 3 underneath.


----------



## HARTride 2012

^^
Cool


----------



## Alargule

@ Minato ku or any other _Parisien_: can (one of) you tell me when the current signage design was introduced for the Paris Métro? I'm referring to the current colours of the métro lines as used on the map and the various signs in and around stations, the typeface, and the overall design.


----------



## Minato ku

^^ Since the mid 1990's.


----------



## jetsetwilly

Alargule - Mark Ovenden's book _Paris Metro Style_ is a wonderful overview of the architecture and art of the network, and has a lengthy section on the typefaces, line colours and map designs.

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Paris-Metro-Style-Station-Design/dp/1854143220


----------



## Alargule

^^ Hey, that's interesting. Thank you for the tip!


----------



## Minato ku

Malakoff - Plateau de Vanves


----------



## HARTride 2012

Ok, I have a question that perhaps no one is really able to answer at the moment b/c the trains are not yet in service. But I really like how the MP 89 (and its counterparts in Chile, the NS 93 & the NS 04) has a very unique sound when it pulls out of the station. I've been very curious to see if the MP 05 will make the same type of sound when it leaves the station.


----------



## Hugues75

HARTride 2012 said:


> Ok, I have a question that perhaps no one is really able to answer at the moment b/c the trains are not yet in service. But I really like how the MP 89 (and its counterparts in Chile, the NS 93 & the NS 04) has a very unique sound when it pulls out of the station. I've been very curious to see if the MP 05 will make the same type of sound when it leaves the station.


You can find some videos on the Net of the MP05 (try YouTube, DailyMotion, etc.)


----------



## ajw373

HARTride 2012 said:


> Ok, I have a question that perhaps no one is really able to answer at the moment b/c the trains are not yet in service. But I really like how the MP 89 (and its counterparts in Chile, the NS 93 & the NS 04) has a very unique sound when it pulls out of the station. I've been very curious to see if the MP 05 will make the same type of sound when it leaves the station.


Doubt they will make the same noise. The earlier trains you mention all use Alstom's traction package from that era which uses 3 phase AC traction motors. 

The MP05 will I, beleive use the same traction package as used on the MF2000's which is based on newer technology, so will more than likely sound the same as those trains.


----------



## HARTride 2012

Hugues75 said:


> You can find some videos on the Net of the MP05 (try YouTube, DailyMotion, etc.)


So far, I have not been able to find anything specific to my query. Just the two from youtube that have already been posted here.

The other site I will have to look at again.


----------



## HARTride 2012

ajw373 said:


> Doubt they will make the same noise. The earlier trains you mention all use Alstom's traction package from that era which uses 3 phase AC traction motors.
> 
> The MP05 will I, beleive use the same traction package as used on the MF2000's which is based on newer technology, so will more than likely sound the same as those trains.


Interesting, so maybe the MP05 ends up starting like the MF01. Hmmmm


----------



## Hugues75

HARTride 2012 said:


> So far, I have not been able to find anything specific to my query. Just the two from youtube that have already been posted here.
> 
> The other site I will have to look at again.


You're right : unable to hear the "starting sound"...

I read once that this sound is a mix : half the MP89 and half the Citadis tramway... But never heard by my own.


----------



## Minato ku

I saw the MP05 only once, it was running without passengers in the line 1 but the train did not accelerate or brake.


----------



## HARTride 2012

^^
Minato: Yes, that is the problem thus far, not really anything to confirm what sound the MP05 makes when accelerating.

Thanks for your help everyone.


----------



## Minato ku

Havre Caumartin









It is one of my favorite platform.


----------



## Minato ku

Saint-Jacques


----------



## Busfotodotnl

Whats the status of M1? How many of the stations have been equipped with the platform edge doors already? Has anyone an idea when the first MP05 trains will be in service and, consequently, some MP89 will move to the M4?


----------



## Minato ku

Of the 25 stations on the line 1.
-22 stations done (88%)
-3 stations where the installation began or planned in short-term
Nation
Bastille
Charles de Gaulle Etoile

The installation is half way in Nation and some planels are installated in Bastille.
Still nothing visible in Charles de Gaulle Etoile.

About the other questions, I cannot answer.


----------



## HARTride 2012

^^
I'm so excited at the progress!


----------



## Minato ku

Nation








Blue blinking lights to notice the gap, 








Condorde has the same with "mind the gap" message.








Bastille


----------



## HARTride 2012

^^
Cool pics Minato! Glad to see the progress @ Nation & Bastille.


----------



## geoking66

I'm very happy that there's been a lot of progress with the installation of PSDs on line 1. Is there going to be more on line 13 since there are some stops with them.

Je suis très heureux qu'il y ait beaucoup de progrès concernant l'installation sur la ligne 1. Est-ce qu'il y en aura plus sur la ligne 13 parce que je sais que un peu de stations les ont?


----------



## Bogdy

At the stations on lines 8 and 9 on Grands Boulevard can you change the metro between this lines? or it is necessary to change the stations coming to the surface and go to other station and validate a new card?


----------



## Minato ku

^^ You can change of lines without exiting the station or validate a new card.


----------



## Sacré Coeur

It's the same thing for Bonne Nouvelle station (line 8 and 9) even if the correspondence is not marked on the metro map.


----------



## HARTride 2012

^^


----------



## Minato ku

Faidherbe Chaligny


----------



## Nephasto

Minato ku said:


> Blue blinking lights to notice the gap,
> 
> Condorde has the same with "mind the gap" message.
> 
> Bastille


I think Bastille is the hardest station in which to install PSD, because of the fact that the station it partly on the tightest curve on ligne 1.

Do you know what kind of system will they use to prevent people from getting trap between the PSD and the metro? There must be some security system, due to the big gap (due to the station being on a tight curve).
I studied a semester in Paris 3 years ago, and they talked about this problem. One of the options was to install some system to detect if anyone is trapped, as for example some kind of beam between the doors, that would detect if something was between the doors.


----------



## Minato ku

^^ I don't have any information about it.
Anyway I saw a lot of CCTV in the platforms of Nation, Bastille and I heard that the platforms of CDG Etoile have about 40 video camera.


----------



## HARTride 2012

^^


----------



## Minato ku

Pigalle


----------



## HARTride 2012

^^
Great pics as always


----------



## Minato ku

Paris metro in 1988


----------



## Minato ku

Saint Michel


----------



## HARTride 2012

Neat video find Minato. Right when the RER was really gaining steam and the MP 59s were still on Line 1.

BTW; the MP 59 at Bastille, was that a 2 class car? Because the middle car was all white while the rest were blue/white.

Second question, it would seem by the video that the MF 67 scene was within Line 7b. What happened to the MF 67 stock on that line when the MF 88 was introduced?


----------



## HARTride 2012

Minato ku said:


> Saint Michel


I went through that station about 6 times during my trip in Paris. It's a pretty neat station. But why do I get the feeling that this particular station was updated at some point? (i.e. elevator to the right).


----------



## Minato ku

^^ In 2004, the station had a big renovation work.
The station was closed for several months.



HARTride 2012 said:


> BTW; the MP 59 at Bastille, was that a 2 class car? Because the middle car was all white while the rest were blue/white.


Yes the white car in the middle is first class.
In 1988, Paris still had two class, the first class was abolished in 1991.



> Second question, it would seem by the video that the MF 67 scene was within Line 7b. What happened to the MF 67 stock on that line when the MF 88 was introduced?


These MF67 moved on the line 10 where they replaced the MA51 rolling stock in service between 1951 and 1994.

____________________________________________________








The whole line

Chatelet -Belleville




Belleville - Mairie des Lilas


----------



## CNGL

Liked the







videos, like the







and







ones. The guy who records these must be a metro driver, and I will see all tracks of Paris metro without see Paris... except







, I know it's driverless and nobody could make a video of that...

Apart of that, I think







is half a line as it stops at Châtelet instead of going further South or West or Southwest... I want the extension to Rosny | Bois-Perrier get built soon!


----------



## Minato ku

^^ No he is not a metro driver, you can see the driver cabine from the passenger area inside the train.


----------



## HARTride 2012

Why are there 3 tracks in Porte Des Lillias? Line 11


----------



## Minato ku

^^ Because Porte des Lilas was the terminal station of the line 11 before the extention to Maire des Lilas.


----------



## HARTride 2012

^^
Oh I see. When did this extension occur?


----------



## HARTride 2012

Minato ku said:


> ^^ In 2004, the station had a big renovation work.


What about the blue paint in Saint-Michel? I don't remember the walls being blue, but rather gray with a lot of touch up paint covering up graffiti tags. And this was in 2009.


----------



## Minato ku

I don't remember of any painting occuring in 2009 or 2010 in Saint Michel.


HARTride 2012 said:


> Oh I see. When did this extension occur?


In 1937.
Porte des Lilas was the terminus of the line 11 for less than two years.


----------



## HARTride 2012

Minato ku said:


> I don't remember of any painting occuring in 2009 or 2010 in Saint Michel.



Hmmm. I swear that the when going up the stairs to the surface, the walls were grey.



Minato ku said:


> In 1937.
> Porte des Lilas was the terminus of the line 11 for less than two years.


Oh wow.


----------



## Minato ku

Paris metro in 1988. 





This second video of Paris metro in 1988 is maybe even more interesting because we see the MA51.
This rolling stock was withdraw between 1988 and 1994, I never saw this train running.


----------



## HARTride 2012

^^
Wow!

1) Was the MA51 just a prototype train? How many of these trains ran in the system?

2) Why is Mirabeau built like it is? With a split level track? Never have I seen this in any subway system I've been on.


----------



## Minato ku

1) Don't confuse the MA51 with the MP51 (the first rubber tired metro train).
The MP51 was a prototype but the MA51 was a normal passenger trains like the MF67.
The MA51 is the first rolling stock delivered after the WW2, it was build for the line 13 (it was a small line then).
I don't know how many were built, more than the MF88.

2) Because there were not enouth place to build an other platform.
Don't forget that Paris is metro was built using cut and cover method.


----------



## HARTride 2012

Minato ku said:


> 1) Don't confuse the MA51 with the MP51 (the first rubber tired metro train).
> The MP51 was a prototype but the MA51 was a normal passenger trains like the MF67.
> The MA51 is the first rolling stock delivered after the WW2, it was build for the line 13 (it was a small line then).
> I don't know how many were built, more than the MF88.
> 
> 2) Because there where not enouth place to build an other platform.
> Don't forget that Paris is metro was built using cut and cover method.


Oh I see. Thanks for the info 

Yeah, I forgot there was an *MP 51* (Rubber-tyred).


----------



## Hugues75

By the way, the MP51 is also called "la grand-mère" : "grand-mother", because it's the ancestor of all the rubber tired metro trains.


----------



## parcdesprinces

Minato ku said:


> I never saw this train running.


Unlike me during most of my childhood :tongue2:, And I remember these trains very well (especially the direction indicator: "Boulogne/Auteuil", in each cars) !

Ahhhhh, the good old days... :lol:


----------



## parcdesprinces

Minato ku said:


> 2) Because there where not enouth place to build an other platform.
> Don't forget that Paris is metro was built using cut and cover method.


I'm not sure, but I don't believe that's the reason why Mirabeau station was built that way...because if so, they could have built the station below the "Place de Barcelone", and not below "Rue Mirabeau" (and it isn't a "cut & cover" station AFAIK, especially because of the double-tunnel).

IMO, the main reason is the Auteuil Hill, and, just after crossing the Seine River (Mirabeau station is located just on the river side), trains towards Auteuil have to climb the hill in order to not have to build some very deep stations on the right bank of the Seine River after Mirabeau.


----------



## HARTride 2012

^^
Hmmmmmmmm,


----------



## parcdesprinces

^^ hmm ???


----------



## HARTride 2012

^^
No, I just find it interesting how some of the stations are built. That is all.


----------



## parcdesprinces

^^ Pas de problèmes !


----------



## HARTride 2012

^^
:lol:


----------



## Minato ku

Gare d’Austerlitz


----------



## HARTride 2012

^^
No MF01 photo sightings?


----------



## Minato ku

^^ Not yet.
___________________________________________________

At the end of this video, you can see an other train that does not run anymore, the MP55.
Paris RER and metro in 1988.


----------



## boczek

Minato ku said:


> Gare d’Austerlitz


This station is really amazing. The Gare d`Austerlitz building is literarily pierced by line 5.


----------



## HARTride 2012

^^
Does this station serve other transit modes as well? It seems to be more oddball than the other large terminal stations like Gare de Lyon & Gare du Nord.


----------



## HARTride 2012

Minato ku said:


> At the end of this video, you can see an other train that does not run anymore, the MP55.
> Paris RER and metro in 1988.


Some of the RER stock in this video almost look like the MF 67 (at least the front anyways)

The MP 55 looks great in this video. They were retired in 1997-2000 when the MP 89 was brought onboard Line 1 correct?


----------



## Minato ku

I think you speak of the MS61, it still run but was heavily refurbished.
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=68283179&postcount=608

__________________________________________








Some picture of the extension.
Nothing is really visible for the metro but the area around Front Populaire station in redevelopment.


----------



## HARTride 2012

^^
When does this extension open? (M 12)


----------



## batman08

HARTride 2012 said:


> ^^
> When does this extension open? (M 12)


2012 will open this extension.


----------



## HARTride 2012

^^
Oh, ok. Thank you


----------



## Minato ku

Work near Pont de Stains.













































The whole tunnel to Mairie d'Aubervilliers will be built but only the station Front Populaire will open in late 2012.


----------



## mcarling

*Arc Express Public Debate Reports Published*

http://www.debatpublic-arcexpress.org/debat/compte-rendu-bilan.html


----------



## Nephasto

geoking66 said:


> I'm very happy that there's been a lot of progress with the installation of PSDs on line 1. Is there going to be more on line 13 since there are some stops with them.
> 
> Je suis très heureux qu'il y ait beaucoup de progrès concernant l'installation sur la ligne 1. Est-ce qu'il y en aura plus sur la ligne 13 parce que je sais que un peu de stations les ont?


Which station of line 13 already have PSD's?
Also, are they installing them on any other stations?
:cheers:


----------



## Minato ku

Chatillon Montrouge, Miromesnil, Saint Lazare are the station with platform doors on the line 13.

About the other station where doors will be installated, I posted this diagram two month ago.


Minato ku said:


> All the stations of the Central part (between Montparnasse and Place de Clichy) and two stations in the periphery.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't understand why they don't build PSD's in Mairie de Clichy as it is busiest station outside the center.


----------



## ajw373

HARTride 2012 said:


> ^^
> That is a ridiculous protocol.


When you have lines that are so busy to run efficiently you need to run them as individual lines. Look at London and see the mess that is the sub surface lines (District, Circle, Metropolitan, H&City) and see what happens to all the lines when there is a problem or even a slight delay at a junction where the lines diverge.

Also in a city like Paris (and indeed London) where interchange between lines is so easy there is no need to have multiple destinations on the one line. It is far easier and better to run the separate and allow people easy interchange.


----------



## HARTride 2012

parcdesprinces said:


> Speaking of which, here are 2 pics of this station:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Voie Murat. Pte Molitor-Parc des Princes


Neat photos. And that station looks pretty decent compared to the other phantom stations that have been riddled with graffitti.

I sometimes visualize how Haxo would look if the sublines were indeed merged. I also wonder where they would place the access points into the station should it be opened to passengers.


----------



## HARTride 2012

I was reading on the Paris Metro website that the Porte d'Orleans station on Line 4 is being renovated to modernize the station, add an additional access point, and prepare the station for the extension to Mairie de Montrouge. I think that this is very good. 

Minato, have you heard anything regarding the MP89 and Line 4?


----------



## Alargule

HARTride 2012 said:


> ^^
> How so?


That requires a little theory.

As soon as you start running different services over the same tracks, there are some significant disadvantages to be dealt with:


Train frequencies (tph) on both services will have to be synchronised. This means less flexibility in tph per service, and consequently, frequencies cannot be so easily adapted to transportation needs for that specific service. Practically, certain branch lines will have to offer more - or, worse, less - trains than would actually be required;
Delays on one service can lead to delays on the other service, because they are run interdependently;
The maximum frequency on branch lines is restricted, because the service running on the branch line has to share its tracks with (an)other service(s) on the main line.

As *ajw373* said, this leads to a service mess on the London subsurface lines. New York is a similar example; this network has an even higher extent of interlaced services.

Of course, there's also something to gain with this type of network setup:


More one-seat-rides for individual passengers, as different services serve the same platform. Individual riders can take a direct service to their destination, so there's less need to transfer;
More flexibility in re-arranging services, which can come in handy if certain stretches of the network are out of service for maintenance work;
If less service is needed on branch lines, adding branches to main lines can be a cheaper alternative to building a completely new main line.


----------



## eklips

^^ The 13 line is like that though.

Also the RER network also functions this way.


----------



## HARTride 2012

Got it. Thanks!

Now I can see why some lines in New York can be a mess, the track that carries Lines 4, 5, 6 can be attested to this I guess.


----------



## Minato ku

Denfert-Rochereau


----------



## HARTride 2012

^^
Wow, that is one crowded station.


----------



## HARTride 2012

What is the current status of the rolling stock? The MP 89 (Line 4) & the MF 01 (Line 5)?


----------



## Minato ku

^^ I don't know, if I have any new information, I will post it.

______________________________________________








Michel-Ange - Molitor








We can see the previous station, Michel-Ange - Auteuil.


----------



## FM 2258

That Paris Metro is one of the best subway systems I've used. Guangzhou is pretty impressive as well.


----------



## HARTride 2012

Thank you Minato


----------



## Minato ku

Michel-Ange - Molitor


----------



## HARTride 2012

^^
Desolate looking station. Hmmmmmmm........


----------



## Alargule

"Desolate"? I see a lot of people in that picture...

(or does "desolate" mean something else in English? Hm...)


----------



## HARTride 2012

^^
Even with the people in this picture, the station looks kind of desolate. lol


----------



## Minato ku

Thursday, May 12, 2011 









LP/ARNAUD LIBERT Le parisien


----------



## HARTride 2012

^^
Uh oh...........driver not paying attention?


----------



## FDW

Minato ku said:


> snip


I usually wouldn't go to such lows on a site like this but:

Co za asy! :nuts: :rofl:


----------



## HARTride 2012

The whole line (Southbound). (Not by 46arthurdu, but by another subway enthusiast, murrener)

Saint-Lazare to Châtelet





Châtelet to Olympiades


----------



## PCC

[email protected] said:


> That's because these marking lay at the beginning or the end of the curve, but when the track is still straight. The "London underground" logos are directly in zone with reduced visibility.
> Maybe it helps the driver to anticipate in the dark ? :dunno:


But it doesn´t really make sense, why does the driver have to be noticed that there is a curve = low visability? He should notise sutch a simple thing, you don´t get a warning if you drive a car or a tram if there is a curve... All subway tracks i Paris are secured by signals aren´t they? 

And I still noticed many bridges like Austerlitz and many viaducts on line 2 and 6 that are straight with these strange markings...


----------



## ajw373

PCC said:


> But it doesn´t really make sense, why does the driver have to be noticed that there is a curve = low visability? He should notise sutch a simple thing, you don´t get a warning if you drive a car or a tram if there is a curve... All subway tracks i Paris are secured by signals aren´t they?
> 
> And I still noticed many bridges like Austerlitz and many viaducts on line 2 and 6 that are straight with these strange markings...


There is a huge visibility difference between a train tunnel (even on open sections just before a tunnel) and a road/open tramway where cars and trams run. Generally the latter have street lights or to aid the driver in seeing the bend and in some places road bends that are not easy to see are marked. Not so easy in a train where the track is unlit. Signals have nothing what so ever to do with it.


----------



## HARTride 2012

^^
I would agree. Many of the tunnels are not well lit. This is not just in Paris, but other cities that have subway systems as well.

I see that some newer systems and lines tend to be better lighted than older ones in the tunnels, but idk if this is the case with all systems, lines, extensions built after 1990.


----------



## Hugues75

parcdesprinces said:


> Why ? Pont Cardinet is one minute away by bus (one stop) from Rome station and 2-3 minute walk away .. so IMHO, no need to add an interchange at Rome.


hno:

I don't know if you know the station Place de Clichy, a (very) busy station 400m far to Rome. 70% of the people using this station use it as a connexion between M2 & M13 (only 30% exit). Whith no interchange at Rome, they will NEED to stay on line M13, while a connection at Rome would be very helpful.

And Rome - Pont Cardinet, it's 750 m : people in Paris are older and older, so they won't leave the M14 at Pont Cardinet to keep line M2 at Rome !

So the both stations would be very intersting.


----------



## Nexis

HARTride 2012 said:


> ^^
> I would agree. Many of the tunnels are not well lit. This is not just in Paris, but other cities that have subway systems as well.
> 
> I see that some newer systems and lines tend to be better lighted than older ones in the tunnels, but idk if this is the case with all systems, lines, extensions built after 1990.


Boston and few other cities light there tunnels that have no divider between the tracks...


Underground Rail by Mike Cialowicz, on Flickr


----------



## CNGL

parcdesprinces said:


> Here is the 'final' plan (apparently :dunno of the future Grand-Paris-Express network:


I just have measured the red line and I discovered it will have +90 kilometers, which would be the longest metro line in the world. Currently the longest one is the Central line in London at 73.3 km (I don't know about Seoul...)


----------



## Minato ku

Champs Elysées Clemenceau


----------



## parcdesprinces

Hugues75 said:


> I don't know if you know the station Place de Clichy


Yeah, I used to work there during 4 years (between Rome and Place de Clichy actually) ! 

IMHO if they chose Pt Cardinet over Rome for the interchange it's because of the new Batignolles area... And Rome is a bit too close from Pont Cardinet for creating a second interchange... just a guess about their choice.


----------



## Minato ku

^^ But there is no interchange at Pont Cardinet.


----------



## parcdesprinces

^^ what about the St-Lazare suburban lines ?

(this interchange would be much more easy than it is at St-Lazare, and it will certainly help to reduce the crowd changing at St-Lazare)


----------



## mcarling

I guess the extensions to the M14 and the southern arc to be built by 2018 (indicated in red) will actually be built, but the later plans will depend on who holds political office in the future. In the end, the result may be more like the Arc Express plan and less like the Grand Metro plan.


----------



## Minato ku

parcdesprinces said:


> ^^ what about the St-Lazare suburban lines ?
> 
> (this interchange would be much more easy than it is at St-Lazare, and it will certainly help to reduce the crowd changing at St-Lazare)


Only if all the suburban service stop at Pont Cardinet, today only the L groupe III stop here.
Before the project of a metro station at Pont Cardinet, more trains services were planned to stop here but with this new station, it is not anymore usefull.

Pont Cardinet will be built to serve the Batignoles redevelopment area not to create a new interchange between Saint lazare suburban train and the line 14.


----------



## parcdesprinces

Minato ku said:


> Pont Cardinet will be built to serve the Batignoles redevelopment area


Yep, and that also what I wrote  !


----------



## Minato ku

I am not against a station in Pont Cardinet, I am against the fact that there will not be any transfers between the line 2 and 14.
A big stupidity that will cost hundred of million in the future when when we will have to add a station, much more than if it was included in the beginning. hno:

Planning errors are always very costly,


----------



## PCC

ajw373 said:


> There is a huge visibility difference between a train tunnel (even on open sections just before a tunnel) and a road/open tramway where cars and trams run. Generally the latter have street lights or to aid the driver in seeing the bend and in some places road bends that are not easy to see are marked. Not so easy in a train where the track is unlit. Signals have nothing what so ever to do with it.


Well, yes I know that there is a visibilty difference between a train in a tunnel and road/tramway in surface mode, but trains do have headlights (I have noticed that headlights on Paris subway cars are poor). But there is still one big difference, cars/trams in streets are not allowd to run faster than they can stop if there is another vehicle or pedestrian in their way - a train/subway has a green signal and the track is clear and does not have to stop untill a station or a signal in danger mode. And if a track turnes the traindriver can´t do anything about it - if you are driving a car you can.

Having subway tunnels lighted all time is not so smart in my opinion. It only helps grafity painters to do a better job, just look at the tunnels in Paris...

Hope someone here from RATP can tell me about the mysterious red arrows and lines painted on the walls...


----------



## Minato ku

MP89, if you want to hear the announcements.


----------



## HARTride 2012

^^
Awesome video find  Love it!


----------



## hoosier

http://www.thetransportpolitic.com/...oves-ahead-with-125-miles-of-new-metro-lines/

What a great day for the Ile de France region.

This expansion of Paris' metro will vault into perhaps the premiere transit system in the world.


----------



## parcdesprinces

Minato ku said:


> I am not against a station in Pont Cardinet, I am against the fact that there will not be any transfers between the line 2 and 14.
> A big stupidity that will cost hundred of million in the future when when we will have to add a station, much more than if it was included in the beginning. hno:


Well, no need to add a station. As a matter of fact, they simply need to add an underground corridor equipped with moving walkways in order to connect the Ligne 14 at Pont Cardinet with the Ligne 2 at Rome (which would be much less expensive than adding a station).

The distance between Rome & Pont Cardinet is about 700 m (minus the station's length if the rear of the new station is between the two), which is quite comparable with the existing underground connection between La Chapelle & Gare du Nord stations for example (approx. 500 m).


----------



## mcarling

hoosier said:


> What a great day for the Ile de France region.


Agreed.



hoosier said:


> This expansion of Paris' metro will vault into perhaps the premiere transit system in the world.


That would require a complete systemwide upgrade to driverless trains.


----------



## HARTride 2012

^^
Hmmmmmmmm........


----------



## ajw373

Minato ku said:


> ^^ There are already 9 MF01 delivered for the line 5, 10 if we include the MF01 in test at Porte de Charenton on the line 8.
> I really wonder what they wait to put the first train on commercial service. Of course some tests are necessary but the first MF01 of the line 5 was delivered over one year ago. hno:


Could well be a training issue for the drivers.


----------



## HARTride 2012

^^
That's a possibility. It could be a reason behind the slow intro of the MF01 to Line 2.


----------



## boczek

^^ or the extreamly noisy breaks...maybe?:bash:
as much as i love the interior of those trains, and the fact that some of them are air conditioned, let alone the monitors showing some films...but the noisy breakes really drive me crazy...especially that i use line 2 almost every day.


----------



## Hugues75

Minato ku said:


> Porte de Pantin
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (...)


Despite its singular configuration (2 platforms and 3 tracks), Porte de Pantin had never been used as a terminus ; before 1942, the M5 stopped at Gare du Nord (from Etoile : a large part of M6 was included ; only Place d'Italie - Nation was the (very small) line M6) ; the extension opened this year went directly to Eglise de Pantin, and needed a new Gare du Nord station because the old Gare du Nord station was a single track station on the loop.

You can still see this old station (re)named "Arrêt Formation Gare du Nord" on carto metro :

http://carto.metro.free.fr/cartes/metro-paris/index.php?station=Gare+du+Nord


----------



## HARTride 2012

^^
Interesting


----------



## Alargule

I also see there's an extension in the works for M5 south of Place d'Italie? Or are those just vague plans?


----------



## Minato ku

It is just vague plans today.
______________________________________________








Gare de Lyon


----------



## Hugues75

Hugues75 said:


> Only one, and there is a (little) problem with the localisation system, so it doesn't run since saturday. It should be solved in 1 or 2 weeks.


The MP89 should finally run tomorrow, or tuesday.


----------



## mcarling

Alargule said:


> I also see there's an extension in the works for M5 south of Place d'Italie? Or are those just vague plans?


All plans are tentative until funding has been approved.


----------



## HARTride 2012

Hugues75 said:


> The MP89 should finally run tomorrow, or tuesday.


:banana:

Hopefully, no more problems after this.


----------



## HARTride 2012

EDIT (the wonderfully detailed map of the Metro answered my earlier question)








More MP 89 videos from the debut week.

Denfert Rochereau (MP 89 & MP 59)






Strasbourg-St Denis


----------



## Dugommier

Minato ku said:


> It is just vague plans today.
> ______________________________________________
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gare de Lyon


Nice picture!. It is curious to see a MP67 train on the third track 







.


----------



## Alargule

mcarling said:


> All plans are tentative until funding has been approved.


Well duh...


----------



## Minato ku

Dugommier said:


> Nice picture!. It is curious to see a MP67 train on the third track


It is not curious or rare, the third track of Gare de Lyon (M1) serves to park some MF67.
This third track is not rubber tired and it is connected to the line 5.

http://carto.metro.free.fr/cartes/metro-paris/index.php?gpslat=48.846052&gpslon=2.372019&zoom=5


----------



## HARTride 2012

Minato ku said:


> It is not curious or rare, the third track of Gare de Lyon (M1) serves to park some MF67.
> This third track is not rubber tired and it is connected to the line 5.
> 
> http://carto.metro.free.fr/cartes/metro-paris/index.php?gpslat=48.846052&gpslon=2.372019&zoom=5


It was originally the termini for Line 5 right?


----------



## Minato ku

^^ Between 28 July 1906 and the 17 December 1906, trains of the line 5 were going to Gare de Lyon to provide an interchange with the line 1 before the northern extention of the line.
So Gare de Lyon used to be a termini of the line 5 but only as a temporary measure.


----------



## Hugues75

The original project was to send trains of line M2 on tracks of line M1, so Gare de Lyon was built with 2 platforms and 4 tracks ; the traffic was too heavy on line M1 (too many trains), so it was impossible to do this. After, line M5 used it as Minato explained it just before only few months.

Later, one of the tracks was recovered, that's why the platform "La Défense" is so large.


----------



## Dugommier

Minato ku said:


> It is not curious or rare, the third track of Gare de Lyon (M1) serves to park some MF67.
> This third track is not rubber tired and it is connected to the line 5.
> 
> http://carto.metro.free.fr/cartes/metro-paris/index.php?gpslat=48.846052&gpslon=2.372019&zoom=5


Thanks Minato kay:, I thought the connection between line 5 and 1 was abandoned.


.


----------



## HARTride 2012

Hugues75 said:


> The original project was to send trains of line M2 on tracks of line M1, so Gare de Lyon was built with 2 platforms and 4 tracks ; the traffic was too heavy on line M1 (too many trains), so it was impossible to do this. After, line M5 used it as Minato explained it just before only few months.
> 
> Later, one of the tracks was recovered, that's why the platform "La Défense" is so large.


Is this demonstrated by the yellow dotted line on the map?


----------



## tinpanalley

Clearly I'm not the only one who's asked themselves this! Hahaha!
http://www.facebook.com/group.php?gid=46927243842&v=wall

Does anyone know who makes them? Are they made by Alsthom, I guess? The manufacturers of the trains?


----------



## ajw373

tinpanalley said:


> Does anyone know where I can get information on the construction of the trains? I'm curious to know about the step ladders that are locked down inside several of the trains on the Metro? Can't figure out what they're for?? Maybe if someone is riding around, they can look at it to see if it has a website or company name on it?
> 
> Thanks! Merci!


They would be for emergency evacuation of the train if it stop outside of a station.


----------



## Minato ku

After Austerlitz viaduc

MF67




MF01


----------



## HARTride 2012

^^
Awesome vantage point by the by person filming.








Place d'Italie






Gare de l'Est


----------



## edubejar

Minato ku said:


> Still about the line 5, I discovered a entrance inside a building at Eglise de Pantin
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eglise de Pantin


I agree. This reminds me of London a lot--an entrance inside a building, like this. These seem to be very common in London. This one you show and one in Montreuil I used once are the only one I've seen. Note that both the Pantin and Montreuil one I saw are outside the City of Paris, so it's possible that there are none inside Paris itself.


----------



## Minato ku

No there are some like







Pernety 
















Volontaire 









and several other like Les Halles, Buzenval, Sentier...etc


----------



## Sacré Coeur

Some of the metro entrance are inside a building too in the City of Paris: Sentier, Buzenval, Vaneau, Riquet, Miromesnil, Pernety.

If you want to know more about the Paris metro entrance, look at here (only in french).

EDIT : Minato, you have been quicker than me.


----------



## Minato ku

The renovation of Franklin D Roosevelt is done.


----------



## HARTride 2012

^^
Cool beans Minato!  Looks just like the renderings.








Various scenes along Line 4.


----------



## deasine

Wow the renovations at Roosevelt do look pretty snazzy. It was still under construction when I was in Paris not too long ago. Still, I wonder how long it can stay in that condition...


----------



## Blackraven

Minato ku said:


> The renovation of Franklin D Roosevelt is done.


Oooh, multilingual signage.

Are there a lot of tourists, foreigners and internationals in that area?


----------



## Minato ku

^^ Franklin D Roosevelt is under the Champ Elysées.


----------



## tyork

I love that the doors open on the rolling stock of the Line 4 before the train actually stops. I am sad they are automating things and taking the control out of the riders hands... Ugh safety.


----------



## iampuking

^^ On line 1 the doors opened before the train stopped when I was there. It's down to the driver.


----------



## HARTride 2012

tyork said:


> I love that the doors open on the rolling stock of the Line 4 before the train actually stops. I am sad they are automating things and taking the control out of the riders hands... Ugh safety.


I actually heard somewhere on SSC that the Santiago Metro is kinda going in reverse. When they complete construction of their Line 6 in a few years, the stock they plan to use will be fully automated, but passengers will have the ability to open the doors themselves. This is partly due to controlling the comfort level of the train (A/C specifically).

EDIT: The article is here: http://diario.latercera.com/2011/06...as-de-las-nuevas-lineas-3-y-6-del-metro.shtml



> Also the doors will be different: instead of open or close simultaneously, only be activated in case of passengers press a button to open them. Thus, energy is optimized air-conditioning involving trucks.


Not sure how this system will work with the platform screen doors along the Line 6, but I wreckon that the PSDs will open regardless of whether the train doors open or not. Perhaps Paris will realize this and outfit whatever stock they put on Line 4 (when it becomes automated) with the ability for the passengers to open the doors.

*By the way, any updates on what's happening with the MP 05?*


----------



## Minato ku

^^ We wait the end of the test.


----------



## geoking66

tyork said:


> I love that the doors open on the rolling stock of the Line 4 before the train actually stops. I am sad they are automating things and taking the control out of the riders hands... Ugh safety.


It's more of an efficiency issue; having manually-opened doors increases dwell time in case someone messes up trying to open a door (and that's happened to me several times).


----------



## HARTride 2012

geoking66 said:


> It's more of an efficiency issue; having manually-opened doors increases dwell time in case someone messes up trying to open a door (and that's happened to me several times).


That's true too.

On another note. One thing that happened when I was in Paris, Line 4, was someone pulled the emergency brake as the train pulled out of Chatalet. We were stuck in the tunnel for almost ten minutes.


----------



## Minato ku

Boulogne Pont de Saint-Cloud


----------



## Dan78

Minato,
In your opinion, where does the future of Paris's (in this sense including Paris itself and the Petite Couronne) public transportation network lie; in the expansion of Métro into the Paris suburbs (made difficult by the close spacing of stations in inner Paris itself), or in significant expansion of RER, or in both? Or in another option, like tram?

Do the inner suburbs of Paris have sufficient population and employment center density to support a large-scale expansion of rail transit corridors to link them to the Paris city center (either via Métro or RER)?

Do you think that expansion of Métro would help re-intergrate Paris with its inner suburbs? On a related note, what would you say to creating a regional government (Grand Paris) similar to Greater London?


----------



## Minato ku

In my opinion the future of Paris transportation lies by the extension and creation of metro lines in suburbs, more exactly in inner suburbs.
The close spacing of the station is a problem but journey would still be faster than with bus or tram.
I also believe that we can close some unnecessary metro stations.

I don't believe in the creation of a new RER lines in mid term, it would be to costly to build a new tunnel under central Paris and we would need to tracks in suburbs because the existing one cannot cope with more trains (this is not possible overground).
Any new RER line would need to be underground in the center and in the suburbs.
There will still be two big RER project, the extension of the RER E to the west and the creation of a new tunnel between Chatelet and Gare du Nord for the RER D.
After these two big projects, most of the work on the RER will be a big upgrade of the existing services. It will be very costly, estimated to one billion euro per line.

There will be new tram lines, but the trams are not efficient enough to be the future of transportation in Paris.
Tram only cater to some local journeys or as a link to RER or metro. 



Dan78 said:


> Do the inner suburbs of Paris have sufficient population and employment center density to support a large-scale expansion of rail transit corridors to link them to the Paris city center (either via Métro or RER)?


Yes without any doubt.
Don't also forget that Paris still grow. Not at a very fast pace if we compare with some other french cities but as Paris is really big even a medium growth means a lot of inhabitants.
10 years in Paris metropolitan area means almost 800,000 new inhabitants and most of the growth of the last decade was in inner suburbs.



Dan78 said:


> Do you think that expansion of Métro would help re-intergrate Paris with its inner suburbs? On a related note, what would you say to creating a regional government (Grand Paris) similar to Greater London?


Better transit will help to integrate better the suburbs with the inner city but the only real solution is a wide municipal government like Greater London.
Because Paris issues are not only transportation but housing, public utilities, etc.
Paris unlike other european big cities didn't expanded its city limits.
A Greater Paris would facilitate the creation and financing of large project, it would allow for better planning throughout the city, it would help to fight against inequality and segregation.
The poorer and the wealthier areas would have access to the same budget.


----------



## Dan78

Thanks for your detailed response, Minato! I had the pleasure of visiting Paris for the first time last year (2010) and using the Paris Métro, Paris Bus, and RER (sadly no tram or Transilien). As a tourist I found the Paris public transportation system one of the most useful I've ever used; judging from what I saw the system must have a similar utility for Parisians themselves. To me, biggest thing holding back public transit in the Paris region is a lack of connections between Paris itself and the inner suburbs.



> There will still be two big RER project, the extension of the RER E to the west and the creation of a new tunnel between Chatelet and Gare du Nord for the RER D.


What? no new line between Hausmann St. Lazare and Gare Montparnasse? I take it this map is just a crazy fantasy then: http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/a/a4/RERParisVision2025.png


----------



## Minato ku

^^ Yes this map is just a crazy fantasy.
Except the western extention of the RER E to Mantes la Jolie via la Defense and the loss of branches of the RER C and D, don't expect any big change in the RER network visible in the map.

If you have any other question about the RER use this thread.
PARIS | RER


----------



## HARTride 2012

^^
Wow, that map does look impressive. Too bad much of it will not be built.


----------



## HARTride 2012

Étoile













MP 89 Compilation













MF 77 Compilation













MF 67 Compilation (moved this from page 106)















For those of you who do not know about the show, _Rick Steve's Europe_, there was an episode that focused on Paris, including a brief scene of Line 14.






Various Lines - Sprague Compilation


----------



## Hugues75

The first MP05 should run on line M1 with passengers in november 2011, or at worst on january 2012.


----------



## HARTride 2012

^^
No bueno  Thanks for the update though.

I'm guessing this will mean only MP 89CC #01 will remain the only MP 89 CC stock on Line 4 until that time.


----------



## Minato ku

Not necessary, I read that the second MP89 could arrive at the end of August.
In the other way there are already 31 MP05 built, 8 are waiting in the line 1. So after the approval of the driverless run for passenger, things should be fast.
_________________________________________________








Quatre-Septembre


----------



## mcarling

When is the Paris Metro expected to be entirely driverless throughout the network?


----------



## HARTride 2012

^^
Perhaps someday. No joke...

I don't think they will have every line automated in our generation.


----------



## HARTride 2012

Minato ku said:


> Not necessary, I read that the second MP89 could arrive at the end of August.
> In the other way there are already 31 MP05 built, 8 are waiting in the line 1. So after the approval of the driverless run for passenger, things should be fast.


Thanks for the update Minato. That is good news.

Perhaps there will be two MP 89 on Line 4 by the time we see the next videos from Beno & Authur.


----------



## mcarling

HARTride 2012 said:


> I don't think they will have every line automated in our generation.


Why not? What is the life expectancy of rolling stock?


----------



## HARTride 2012

There are many factors that go into making the entire system fully automated. The big one being cost. Not that the entire system can't be fully automated, but it will take time, planning, and money to do it. Don't expect to happen in the next 50 years either. I don't even see Line 4 being fully automated until possibly 2030.

As for your question, I am not the one to answer that.


----------



## Minato ku

Mairie de Montrouge, rendering


----------



## HARTride 2012

Minato ku said:


> Mairie de Montrouge, rendering


Why on earth did they put an MF01 in the rendering when this is a rubber-tyred metro line? (shakes head in confusion)

Neat rendering though. At first, I was expecting to see a large station like Line 14, but when I saw the construction photos on Metro Pole, I realized that this wouldn't be the case.








To Montrouge......


----------



## batman08

Minato ku said:


> Mairie de Montrouge, rendering


This plant looks very tight, but I like it!


----------



## trainrover

I really miss these.


----------



## HARTride 2012

^^
I wish I would have seen the Sprague too. They look like nice trains.


----------



## Minato ku

Unfortunately, the Sprague are not anymore allowed to run on the network, even for special day.


----------



## Suburbanist

^^ I think there is no point on running outdated rolling stock. Despite renovations, there is a point beyond which it becomes too expensive to adapt, modernize and retrofit subway (or train) cars. When you adopt improved signaling and other technologies, to maintain legacy compatibility is usually expensive, and sometimes outright dangerous.


----------



## Minato ku

parcdesprinces said:


> ^^ About the station, it's much more 90s than 70s style  !


Actually it is mid 2000's Opera was heavily renovated about four year ago.
I believe they used the same color as its original state when it opened in 1904.



> If I remember well, here's how the Opéra Station on Ligne
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> looked like in the 70s (the example below being La Muette Station,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ..):


Wasn't it blue like the other platform on line 7 and 8 ? 









Photo by roboppy

I was not a regular user of the line 3 before the renovation, so I don't remember of how were the platforms.
Even if it was in bad state, I liked the blue Opera, now with white title the station is boring.

On the oposite, I prefer Gare de l'Est in white with grey rather than the yellow orange that we had in the past.


----------



## parcdesprinces

Minato ku said:


> Wasn't it blue like the other platform on line 7 and 8 ?


Well, I don't remember about the colors, but I'm pretty sure that the _Opéra_ station (Ligne 3) had a metal cladding just like the _La Muette_ station had, for example.


Anyway...speaking of the good old days......what about the video below, extracted from the excelent movie "Subway" (1985; by Luc Besson)... :cheers: !! 
(Mostly filmed in the _Havre-Caumartin--Auber--Opéra_ Station....known today as the _St-Augustin--Haussmann-St-Lazare--Havre-Caumartin--Auber--Opéra_ station) :lol::

[dailymotion]xahtq_arthur-simms-it-s-only-mystery_music[/dailymotion]


Sweet 80s.....really...a-gain... :yes: (I mean when the Paris metro & RER networks/stations were almost 'trendy'...:bowtie


----------



## trainrover

^^ Good job finding that one! coz I couldn't find it when scoring those vintage videos last week. 







parcdesprinces said:


> the brilliantly cooled metro we have here in France )


I believe it! coz ours is dingy on top of being hot









trainrover said:


> _Montreal métro stations become underground saunas
> 
> Temperatures in individual subway cars varied between 28.9C and 35.9C on all lines between noon and 6:30 p.m.​_
> 
> temperatures in Centrigrade​
> 
> Either August or September is worse than July...


----------



## HARTride 2012

La Chapelle >> Pigalle


----------



## HARTride 2012

*Line 13 videos*

46arthurdu began uploading the videos for







on Monday 8/1.

First part (Montrouge to Montparnasse – Bienvenüe) - Uploaded 8/1






Second part (Montparnasse – Bienvenüe to Saint Lazare) - Uploaded 8/2






Third part [Saint Lazare to La Fourche (junction of the two northern branches)] - Uploaded 8/3





_At 3:37 in this video, a chime rings, reminiscent of the former chime on Line 14 @ Gare de Lyon_

From here, we go to the two northern branches...

Genevillers branch - Uploaded 8/6.






St Denis branch (coming soon)

*I will try to update this post as the other parts are uploaded.*


----------



## HARTride 2012

*Listing of the Paris Metro complete-line videos*

*Originally, I had the listing of all of the lines that have been filmed by 46arthurdu on this post, including links to all of the videos. Due to the upload of Line 8, I have reposted the entire list. Please refer to Post #2493 for revisions.*


----------



## Alargule

^^ Hey, thanks for the list! His videos give you a really interesting glimpse into the infrastructure of the Paris Metro system. Though I wonder whether it will still be that interesting if you see it every day as a train operator.

Are Parisian train operators assigned to different lines each time, or do they only operate on one or a few lines?


----------



## HARTride 2012

Alargule said:


> ^^ Hey, thanks for the list! His videos give you a really interesting glimpse into the infrastructure of the Paris Metro system.


No problem. But I must place my thanks to trainrover, who suggested that I make the list more detailed. Kudos to trainrover!  :banana:


----------



## Minato ku

Alargule said:


> Are Parisian train operators assigned to different lines each time, or do they only operate on one or a few lines?


They only operate on one or a few lines.


----------



## HARTride 2012

^^
I wonder how many times per year they rotate the operators (reassign operators to another line/route after a few months). I know some transit agencies rotate bus & train operators on a quarterly or semi-annual basis.


----------



## Minato ku

^^ Far less, an operator stay in a sole line for several years.
He can be transfered but any transfer to a new line needs training.


----------



## HARTride 2012

^^
Oh wow, that is much more tight knit than other transit agencies. I guess RATP has their reasons for this.

_Imagine if I were an operator on Line 4....could I really handle 4 years on Line 4? Maybe.......lol._


----------



## HARTride 2012

HARTride 2012 said:


> This is unrelated to this thread, but I thought I'd post it here. It's a monorail train that I drew up for one of my "fantasy" transit systems. The design of this train is strikingly similar to the MF 77 on the Paris Metro.


Not to get things off track again, but I am wanting to post this sketch of one of the rolling stock that is used for my fantasy subway system. It is called the MP 76 and is based off the MP 73 (though they look more like their Chilean counterparts, the NS 74)










Also to note, all my stations include Siel panels, like the Paris Metro. The architectural style of the stations are mixed; with some stations based off Paris, New York, Washington, DC, and Santiago. There is also an automated line that is based off Line 14 and utilizes rolling stock based on the MP 05.

To minimize clutter on this thread, I will be posting these and other sketches to the two misc threads; MISC | Fantasy Network Maps & MISC | Fantasy Metro vehicles


----------



## HARTride 2012

Hey Minato, would have any updates for Line 4's stock transition? I noticed on the French Wiki that one MP 59 was taken out of service on August 13. It used to list 45 trains, now it lists 44.

Also, how many MF 01 operate passenger service on Line 5 now?


----------



## Minato ku

Second MP89 will be delivered in September.


----------



## HARTride 2012

^^
Cool. Can't wait to see videos in Sept/Oct. 








Tunnel connecting Line 10 to Line 4 @ Odeon.













More MF01

Gare d'Austerlitz





Bobigny-Pablo Picaso


----------



## trainrover

^^ Are door leafs to the MF01 stock no longer equipped with open handles/buttons :?


----------



## Minato ku

Yes, like the MP89.


----------



## HARTride 2012

^^
Is this due to safety reasons?








Invalides


----------



## Blackraven

I do hope that anyone who has complained about breakdowns at Paris Metro Line 14 (METEOR) should've considered how difficult and complex the operation of the service is.

Especially if they are using something like this:










OpenVMS as the operating system and using Ada programming language (which IMHO is a more difficult and higher-level object-oriented programming language compared to Java).

As someone who's taken computer science in their first year, I know what it feels like to be a computer programmer. It's extremely difficult, highly-stressful and will make anyone go insane.

So all I'm saying here is, for people who complain every time Paris Metro Line 14 (METEOR) breaks down, I suggest those complainants take a look at that image I posted.

It's easy to complain but it's difficult to operate something that is highly technical and complex.

The same goes for any driverless train system elsewhere in the world (or any rail transport system that uses a very high degree of software interaction)


----------



## Minato ku

^^ The translation of "6 routes" is "6 roads", so it means exactly what you think.



Falubaz said:


> 155km in 14 yars? There is no way - according to the speed of extention works in Paris right now - it takes years and years to add just one station on line M8 or M4 so i doubt. Paris will never build as many km of new metros. Not even in 30 years... but if i'm wrong, i'll buy u a beer


That's why the State gets involved in this project.
Because it tooks years to buit a small extension, the planning of transport is 15 years late.
Obviously people are more and more dissatisfied with the condition of transport.

The Right wing (The State) and the Left wing (Regional council) don't have many other choise to push the development of new mass transit if they want to be reelected or elected.


----------



## Sacré Coeur

Falubaz said:


> 155km in 14 yars? There is no way - according to the speed of extention works in Paris right now - it takes years and years to add just one station on line M8 or M4 so i doubt. Paris will never build as many km of new metros. Not even in 30 years... but if i'm wrong, i'll buy u a beer


You are right. It takes ages to build one single station right now on the metro network.

But that's because it's the STIF, authority controlling the Paris public transport network, who is in charge of the construction and not the French state. And that's a big problem because the STIF does not have the financial means to build more than one or two station a year. On the other side, the French State is going to invest €4b in the next months for the start of the works. Moreover, the regular administrative process is quite long for the STIF which is not the case for the French state thanks to the 2009 Grand Paris law.

But we'll see by 2025 who is right and who is wrong.


----------



## mcarling

Sacré Coeur said:


> But that's because it's the STIF, authority controlling the Paris public transport network, who is in charge of the construction and not the French state. And that's a big problem because the STIF does not have the financial means to build more than one or two station a year.


The City of Paris and the Île de France region have more than enough money to rapidly expand the Metro and the RER, however, they choose to spend the money on other things. Whether those other things are more or less important than investment in rail infrastructure is a matter of opinion and, in my opinion, probably off-topic.


----------



## HARTride 2012

*Line 11 stock*

I noticed on the Line 11 page on Wikipedia that the plan during the course of 2014-2016 is to replace the MP 59 stock with the MP 73 stock from Line 6 to prepare Line 11 for expansion. Judging by what has been discussed so far with spare MP 59 being moved from Line 4 to Line 11, I believe that the wiki article may be inaccurate. Can someone please clarify what is exactly to be the case with Line 11 in the next few years?

Line 11 Wiki (English): http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Paris_Métro_Line_11
The document (PDF) by which this refers to is in French: http://www.stif.info/IMG/pdf/STIF_RAA66_tome_02-1430.pdf


----------



## trainrover

^^ clickable First time seeing car-end windows on a Sprague-Thomson. Were they always there or were the cars modified?


----------



## trainrover

.........^^ clickable (both)...

Sort of queer that no image of Paris's MA-51 fleet's ever been uploaded :uh:


----------



## Minato ku

trainrover said:


> First time seeing car-end windows on a Sprague-Thomson. Were they always there or were the cars modified?


It is the original livery of the Nord-Sud Sprague.
They were repaint in the Green CMP after the Nord Sud company extinct.


----------



## trainrover

Livery? Car-end windows ! :madwife: (車端の窓 :?)


----------



## Minato ku

Sorry, I didn't read well your message, it often happen to me as I tend to read very fast. :bash:
About windows, I don't know.


----------



## trainrover

:bash:*?!?* :nono:

:hammer: ◄ :-H-A-M-M-M-E-R-:








(I'm just teasing!)


----------



## Minato ku

No, it is my first personality hitting my second. 
_________________________________

In this video we see some view of Paris metro in 1989. 




03:55 Bastille, line 1
05:18 Chatelet les Halles
05:34 Moving walkay Montparnasse-Bienvenue
05:54 Cab view of a MP59 arriving at Gare de l'Est
07:28 MP59 arriving at Cité
08:48 MF77
08:59 Louvre Rivoli
09:41 Saint Sulpice
09:56 Driver of a MP59
10:16 Moving walkway Chatelet
11:28 Chatelet les Halles, RER A platform
11:42 A station where run the line 3, maybe République.
12:24 Charles de Gaulles Etoile, RER

This video is not about the metro but about classic musicians playing in the metro.


----------



## Hugues75

HARTride 2012 said:


> I noticed on the Line 11 page on Wikipedia that the plan during the course of 2014-2016 is to replace the MP 59 stock with the MP 73 stock from Line 6 to prepare Line 11 for expansion. Judging by what has been discussed so far with spare MP 59 being moved from Line 4 to Line 11, I believe that the wiki article may be inaccurate. Can someone please clarify what is exactly to be the case with Line 11 in the next few years?
> 
> Line 11 Wiki (English): http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Paris_Métro_Line_11
> The document (PDF) by which this refers to is in French: http://www.stif.info/IMG/pdf/STIF_RAA66_tome_02-1430.pdf


I don't know about this and never heard about MP73 going on line M11. But I don't believe in it, because M11 with its extension will get a lenght of ~11.5 km while M6 is a 13.6 km line : there would be too many MP73.

And another thing about it : the MP59 will be at the end of its lifetime exactly with the extension to Rosny ; RATP would like to remove rubber-tracks, because a train MP is 50% most costly than a train MF.

So an automatisation would be very interesting :
- New trains needed, with a "new" system (steel and not rubber)
- A lenght approximatively doubled.
- If you divide number of passengers with the lenght of the line, M11 is at 5% from M14...
Nothing official, but... Who knows ?


----------



## Bogdy

I've seen that a lot of Paris metro lines was filmed by 46arthurdu. Does anyone know when to follow







?


----------



## trainrover

I just thought I'd create an in-house list and indicate which videos have outdoor segments.
















arriving Spring 2012


direction Nation -- 4 videos sorted (outdoors, 2nd & 3rd ones)


direction Pont de Levallois-Bécon -- 4 videos sorted



direction Porte des Lilas -- 1 video (topmost)








arriving Spring 2012



direction Bobigny-Pablo Picasso -- 4 videos sorted (outdoors, 1st & last ones)



direction Charles de Gaulle-Etoile -- 4 videos sorted (outdoors, each one)








arriving Winter 2011/12



direction Botzaris -- 2 videos (2nd & 3rd ones)








arriving November 2011








arriving Winter 2011/12



direction Boulogne Pont de St-Cloud -- 3 top videos (sorted)
direction Gare d'Austerlitz -- bottommost video



direction Mairie des Lilas -- 2 videos sorted








:dunno:



direction Asnières-Genevillers 4 videos sorted (outdoors, 1st & last ones)

direction St-Denis (La Fourche - St. Denis) arriving November 2011


direction Saint Lazare -- 1 video (bottommost)


----------



## CNGL

^^ HARTride 2012 already made that:



HARTride 2012 said:


> Below is the listing of all of the lines that have been filmed by 46arthurdu thus far, including links to all of the videos.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Part 1: Porte Dauphine - Villiers
> Part 2: Villiers - Barbès-Rochechouart
> Part 3: Barbès-Rochechouart - Couronnes
> Part 4: Couronnes - Nation
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Part 1: Galliéni - République
> Part 2: République - Saint Lazare
> Part 3: St-Lazare - Porte de Champerret
> Part 4: Porte de Champerret - Pont de Levallois-Bécon
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Entire Line: Gambetta - Porte des Lilas
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Part 1: Place d'Italie - Bastille
> Part 2: Bastille - Gare de l'Est
> Part 3: Gare de l'Est - Porte de Pantin
> Part 4: Porte de Pantin - Bobigny-Pablo Picasso
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Part 1: Nation - Bercy
> Part 2: Bercy - Denfert-Rochereau
> Part 3: Denfert-Rochereau - La Motte Picquet-Grenelle
> Part 4: La Motte Picquet G. - Charles de Gaulle-Etoile
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Part 1: Louis Blanc - Pré St-Gervais
> Part 2: Pré St-Gervais - Botzaris
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Part 1: Gare d'Austerlitz - Sèvres-Babylone
> Part 2: Sèvres-Babylone - Javel-André Citröen http://youtu.be/FRK774hrhZs
> Part 3: J.-André Citröen - Boulogne-P. de St-Cloud
> Part 4: B.-Pont de St-Cloud - J.-André Citröen
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Part 1: Châtelet - Belleville
> Part 2: Belleville - Mairie des Lilas
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Part 1: Châtillon-Montrouge - Montparnasse-Bienvenüe
> Part 2: Montparnasse-Bienvenüe - Saint Lazare
> Part 3: St-Lazare - La Fourche
> Part 4A: La Fourche - Asnières-Genevillers
> Part 4B: La Fourche - St. Denis _*Coming in Nov*_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Entire Line: Olympiades - Saint Lazare
> 
> ====Unfilmed Lines====
> 
> *November, 2011
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Winter, 2012
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Spring, 2012
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (he is waiting for the MP 05 to be put into service, as well as more MP 89 onto Line 4)
> 
> *Much later in 2012
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (re-upload, because the original video was poor quality. Plus when the line is re-filmed, there will be more MF01 operating)


I have to see the line 13 videos...


----------



## CNGL

Just watched the line 13 videos. I'm awaiting for the other branch, 46arthurdu didn't recorded that because of saturation.


----------



## HARTride 2012

Hugues75 said:


> I don't know about this and never heard about MP73 going on line M11. But I don't believe in it, because M11 with its extension will get a lenght of ~11.5 km while M6 is a 13.6 km line : there would be too many MP73.
> 
> And another thing about it : the MP59 will be at the end of its lifetime exactly with the extension to Rosny ; RATP would like to remove rubber-tracks, because a train MP is 50% most costly than a train MF.
> 
> So an automatisation would be very interesting :
> - New trains needed, with a "new" system (steel and not rubber)
> - A lenght approximatively doubled.
> - If you divide number of passengers with the lenght of the line, M11 is at 5% from M14...
> Nothing official, but... Who knows ?


If it is the case that rubber-tyred operation is completely removed from Line 11 upon construction of the extension (which may open between 2015-2016), perhaps we will see the proposed MF 2015 move on to Line 11.

So around 2020, we may see this.......

MF 67 (the newly refurbished ones)








_I would guess these trains will be reaching the end of their useful lives in around 2020 or so..._

MF 77








_My guess is that the MF 77 will begin to be phased out during the course of 2020 through 2030_

MP 89








_If Line 4 is ever put into full automation like







&







, perhaps RATP will retrofit the MP 89 for automatic operation, since they will have nowhere else to go. Line 6 will have new stock by then (MP 09)_

MF 01










MP 05









MP 09 (Proposed, could be put into operation between 2014 & 2020)









MF 2015 (Proposed, could be put into operation between 2017 & 2030)







* & the future M-15 Should the B-Lines be officially merged.*


----------



## HARTride 2012

Bogdy said:


> I've seen that a lot of Paris metro lines was filmed by 46arthurdu. Does anyone know when to follow
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ?



I am guessing that Line 12 will be among the last ones filmed, along with Lines 1 & 4, and then the redo of Line 5 (since the original video was very poor quality).


----------



## Augusto

HARTride 2012 said:


> _If Line 4 is ever put into full automation_


_
From an interview of Pierre Mongin, Ratp chairman, it seems that the next line to be automated will be line 7. Line 7 is the line with the highest number of trains running at the same time during peak hours._


----------



## trainrover

CNGL said:


> ^^ HARTride 2012 already made that


▲▲ ▼▼


trainrover said:


> Bravo (brava?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )! :applause:


No, HARTride 2012 hadn't, whose very own version is --uhm-- out house  (I'm just teasing); besides, neither was there any indication of which ones reveal outdoor segments nor the corresponding directions of travel 

I wish you luck better luck at trying to be clever, CNGL


----------



## Minato ku

Augusto said:


> From an interview of Pierre Mongin, Ratp chairman, it seems that the next line to be automated will be line 7. Line 7 is the line with the highest number of trains running at the same time during peak hours.


What I understood of this interview is just that they will change the ATO system.
I don't think that the line 7 will become driverless.


----------



## HARTride 2012

trainrover said:


> ▲▲ ▼▼
> 
> No, HARTride 2012 hadn't, whose very own version is --uhm-- out house  (I'm just teasing); besides, neither was there any indication of which ones reveal outdoor segments nor the corresponding directions of travel
> 
> I wish you luck better luck at trying to be clever, CNGL


Trainrover, I knew that you made your own list for your reasons. Therefore, there is nothing for others to argue about lol.


----------



## HARTride 2012

Minato ku said:


> What I understood of this interview is just that they will change the ATO system.
> I don't think that the line 7 will become driverless.


I find it very difficult to automate lines 7 & 13 because they both have branch segments. Too many questions to be raised.

*This is just my opinion:* Frankly, because of the state of the world economy, among other things, I am doubtful that even Line 4 will be automated before 2020. I am very glad that some projects like the Arc Express are able to move forward, but after seeing the constant delays with Line 1, and the economy getting progressively worse, I think that the STIF & RATP are really thinking long and hard about what projects are viable to move forward with now, and which ones to shelve temporarily or cancel completely.


----------



## Minato ku

It been a long time that it is not a problem to have driverless line with branchs.


----------



## HARTride 2012

^^
Oh I see.


----------



## trainrover

HARTride 2012 said:


> Trainrover, I knew that you made your own list for your reasons. Therefore, there is nothing for others to argue about lol.


I thank you for compiling your list. Ultimately, I wanted the elevated line segments listed/documented because I always found them so fascinating to travel upon. 






trainrover said:


> May I suggest, please, your hyperlinking your _Ligne_ icons to the 'here-posted' videos ?


("'here-posted'" :weird:







)
My own searches hadn't revealed whether any of the videos themselves had been shared here.


----------



## Minato ku

Gare de Lyon, construction of a new access to the platforms.


----------



## HARTride 2012

^^
Neat!


----------



## Nephasto

How is the automatization of the line 1 going?
Are any MP05's already running?


----------



## Hugues75

First MP05 *could* run november, 3th.


----------



## trainrover

trainrover said:


> Aha!
> heavy-duty rubber-tyred metro DOES appear possible
> Sapporo, being a snowy place like here, has definitely worked at running its trains outdoors COVERED
> 
> 
> 
> trainrover said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ^^
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *How did Sapporo overcome the loading guage of rubber-tyred metro, for its metros appear heavy-duty, e.g., broad cars? I've understood that rubber-tyred metros must limit the weight of trains + passengers, otherwise the tyres wouldn't be capable of all the extra weight that Sapporo's fleets seem quite capable of accommodating.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ^^ :uh: (Clickable...)
> 
> 
> ^^ interesting-looking switches/points​
Click to expand...


----------



## HARTride 2012

^^
And this relates to Paris in which manner? (confused)


----------



## dmn42

^^ Rubber-tyred trains, perhaps? 

Can't really think of anything else....


----------



## trainrover

HARTride 2012 said:


> ^^
> And this relates to Paris in which manner? (confused)


Generally, L'Ile de France's the source of this type of traction 



trainrover said:


> *How did Sapporo overcome the loading guage of rubber-tyred metro, for its metros appear heavy-duty, e.g., broad cars? I've understood that rubber-tyred metros must limit the weight of trains + passengers, otherwise the tyres wouldn't be capable of all the extra weight that Sapporo's fleets seem quite capable of accommodating.*


----------



## manrush

^^
So IdF is the source of such traction. So what?

The question would be more relevant if asked about Lyon.

And will the trains for the Arc Express be steel-wheeled or rubber-tyred?


----------



## Minato ku

The Arc Express doesn't exist anymore, it is the Grand Paris express.
Excepted for the extension of the rubber-tyred line 14, it will be steel-wheeled.


----------



## HARTride 2012

^^
Sheeesh, same project, different names.


----------



## juanico

Not exactly the same project, since Arc Express was the Region-backed project of an orbital line in the inner suburbs (~50-60 km) whereas Grand Paris Express is the Government plan for several new lines + an extension of line 14 (~155-175 km). Some sections of the ring line planned by the Region will be integrated in GPE (notably the southern and northern portions) while other's future is more incertain (e.g. the eastern section, and probably the southwestern one too).


----------



## trainrover

manrush said:


> So what?


So what?!? If it were the source, which it appears it ain't


k.k.jetcar said:


> ^^as far a I know, the concept was developed independently


my query's merely how did the Japanese work around the loading gauge limitation. For decades now, literature claims rubber train tyres incapable of supporting heaviness like steel-wheel traction does, yet Sapporo's proof to the contrary: That's what!

Compared to Sapporo's rubber-tyred traction, Lyon's own share reveals no innovation.


----------



## Minato ku

Don't forget that rubber metro lines in Paris are old steel-wheeled lines converted.
They did the convertion without stoping the exploitation of the lines, wich means that during several months steel-wheeled trains shared the lines with rubber tired trains.

It is still possible to run steel-wheeled train on rubber tired lines.


















http://thuthuboutick.fr/histmet/metro01.htm

While the line 14 always was a rubber tired line, it uses the same system than the other rubber tired lines of Paris metro.








http://ademas.assoc.free.fr/photos-circuits.htm


----------



## Hippopotamus

Minato ku said:


> In the diagram of the line 7 Chatelet is an interchange station but not in the line 3.
> 
> I draw this line, it could be real.


Could you please draw a similar diagram for the second line too?


----------



## trainrover

Hippopotamus said:


>


▲▲ :yawn: ▼▼


trainrover said:


> Hippopotamus said:
> 
> 
> 
> featuring a fictional Paris Metro station ''Rue Catharine - Park Cresant''
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, how original! with 'prominent' names like that, surely the daftly-entertaining video must hail from Montreal, which is supposedly known as a centre for manufacturing crap like that (the intersection of Ste-Catherine W & Crescent Streets, right downtown, is supposedly the hub of Montreal's most popular nightlife district, being where :yawn: wannabe men go to pick up chix for lousily-good times) hno:
Click to expand...


----------



## nanar

Minato ku said:


> I draw this line, it could be real.



could be real ??? NOT EASILY 

.


----------



## Minato ku

^^ There are plenty of area where the actual Paris almost do 90° turn. 









Drawing the second line is not as easy because the line would begin at Malesherbes at 60 km of Central Paris. :lol:
They also did a mistake, it is not "Le Vert de Masions" but "Le Vert de Maison" (RER D station).


----------



## trainrover

nanar said:


> NOT EASILY


Right, hence the term "hairpin turn"


----------



## nanar

> There are plenty of area where the actual Paris almost do 90° turn


Yes, they turn, BUT stay under wide streets. 
Running 10 meters under street and turn "90°" to go under buldings is not easy.


----------



## trainrover

Supposedly, Vancouver has the world's tightest metro curve; besides, what Parisian thoroughfare isn't wide?


----------



## Minato ku

nanar said:


> Yes, they turn, BUT stay under wide streets.
> Running 10 meters under street and turn "90°" to go under buldings is not easy.


It is the same on the map I drawing. It is ether wide streets or square.
The only place where it would be complicated is on Boulevard de Magenta between Place de Colonel Fabien and Jacques Bonsergent. 

Note that in the map I draw, I took the M sign placed on Google map and not the real emplacement of the stations.
This is why some turn look sharper than what they would be in the reality.


----------



## trainrover

If a future curve be too tight for side-by-side tracking, then the tracks would be stacked.

Isn't the Line-7 segment between Palais Royal-Louvre and Pont Neuf stations a good example where the trains slowly snake the maze of streets above?


----------



## nanar

Minato ku said:


> It is the same on the map I drawing. It is ether wide streets or square.
> The only place where it would be complicated is on Boulevard de Magenta between Place de Colonel Fabien and Jacques Bonsergent.
> 
> Note that in the map I draw, I took the M sign placed on Google map and not the real emplacement of the stations.
> This is why some turn look sharper than what they would be in the reality.


I don't say it's impossible , I say not easy. 

Something I don't understand when looking at your drawing : 
Does the new line use some parts of actuel tunnels, or only new ones ?
If actuel tunnels, what happens with the others parts of actual metro lines in these tunnels ?
If completely new tunnels : where they would be bored in the narrowest streets or avenues (where already exists an old tunnel section) : beside, no place, and under, not easy.


A+


----------



## Minato ku

I said that this line would be possible (as the geography of the stations on the line is not bad) not that I wanted to build this line.
About the tunnel of the other lines, if you look the diagram, it is easy to see that the Paris metro system in this game is not exactly like the existing one.


----------



## nanar

yes, it's just a game. :lol:


----------



## Minato ku

MP89 little cab ride.


----------



## HARTride 2012

^^
Neat vid. 

*More MP 89CC #44*

Montparnasse -Bienvenue





Saint Germain des Près 
http://youtu.be/8_-IzN48Zjs

Vavin (with MP 59)
http://youtu.be/6FH7kNXSFbA

http://youtu.be/d0c4oagGv3I

St. Michel (with MP 59)
http://youtu.be/x1UIEoGqURc

Cite





*MP 89CC #01*

Cite





Vavin (with MP 59)
http://youtu.be/KhwnvNtSjIc

Clignancourt 
http://youtu.be/t6WzLXMeHb0

Interior - Porte d'Orléans to Alesia
http://youtu.be/4ZYlCP27uqA

Interior - Alesia to Mouton Duvernet
http://youtu.be/2ewNGRaXYec


----------



## HARTride 2012

*Cite Madness*

Ok, so now that we have a slew of MP 89CC videos on Line 4, let's take a look at all of the trains that have passed through Cite (that we have Youtube vids of)

Sprague






MP 59






MF 67 Tractor






MF 77






MP 89CC


----------



## iampuking

trainrover said:


> Supposedly, Vancouver has the world's tightest metro curve


Any pics?


----------



## Hippopotamus

Minato ku said:


> I said that this line would be possible (as the geography of the stations on the line is not bad) not that I wanted to build this line.
> About the tunnel of the other lines, if you look the diagram, it is easy to see that the Paris metro system in this game is not exactly like the existing one.


Indeed. I believe they changed the names of the stations and changed the colors of the lines to avoid a lawsuit or something.. I don't think RATP wants that their metro system is depicted in an M-rated game


----------



## HARTride 2012

^^
That is true. But I think they may have been able to use other fictional names for the other stations. It is almost borderline it seems.


----------



## Minato ku

HARTride 2012: That's too much videos, avoid to have more than five videos by post and ten videos by page.

*1.506 billion passengers in the metro in 2010*, it is by far the highest ridership since 1946. (just after the war, the metro was one few working transportation mode).
1938: 0.761 billion Before the war
1944: 1.112 billion
1945: 1.508 billion
1946: 1.598 billion
1947: 1.453 billion
1948: 1.389 billion
1948: 1.246 billion
1949: 1.246 billion
1950: 1.129 billion Here everything back to normal
Between 1950 and 2000, the traffic stagnated between 1.1 billion and 1.2 billion passengers.

If ten years ago someone told me that in 2010 we will have a similar traffic than in 1945, I would never believe him.


----------



## mcarling

Minato ku said:


> *1.506 billion passengers in the metro in 2010*, it is by far the highest ridership since 1946.


Thanks. For comparison, what is the bus ridership? Still about a billion per year?


----------



## preservarbuenosaires

Minato ku said:


> HARTride 2012: That's too much videos, avoid to have more than five videos by post and ten videos by page.
> 
> *1.506 billion passengers in the metro in 2010*, it is by far the highest ridership since 1946. (just after the war, the metro was one few working transportation mode).
> 1938: 0.761 billion Before the war
> 1944: 1.112 billion
> 1945: 1.508 billion
> 1946: 1.598 billion
> 1947: 1.453 billion
> 1948: 1.389 billion
> 1948: 1.246 billion
> 1949: 1.246 billion
> 1950: 1.129 billion Here everything back to normal
> Between 1950 and 2000, the traffic stagnated between 1.1 billion and 1.2 billion passengers.
> 
> If ten years ago someone told me that in 2010 we will have a similar traffic than in 1945, I would never believe him.


In Buenos Aires is the same.
Metro ridership was higher in the 40s than now.

Trains ridership is lower now than 10 years ago.


----------



## Minato ku

mcarling said:


> Thanks. For comparison, what is the bus ridership? Still about a billion per year?


The bus traffic is declining.

2009
RATP: 995 million
Optile: 309 million
1,304 million

2010
RATP: 984 million
Optile: 319 million
1,303 million

The tram traffic (excl T4) is increasing.
2009: 96 million
2010: 108 million

For more information about bus and tram see here PARIS | Bus, LRT, Tram


----------



## mcarling

Minato ku said:


> The bus traffic is declining.


Good. In my opinion, there should not be any daytime bus service in Paris i.e. the Metro should be developed to the point that buses are no longer needed. The fact that buses are still needed in Paris is an indictment of the failure to properly develop the Metro over the last 50 years.


----------



## HARTride 2012

Minato ku said:


> The bus traffic is declining.
> 
> 2009
> RATP: 995 million
> Optile: 309 million
> 1,304 million
> 
> 2010
> RATP: 984 million
> Optile: 319 million
> 1,303 million
> 
> The tram traffic (excl T4) is increasing.
> 2009: 96 million
> 2010: 108 million
> 
> For more information about bus and tram see here PARIS | Bus, LRT, Tram





mcarling said:


> Good. In my opinion, there should not be any daytime bus service in Paris i.e. the Metro should be developed to the point that buses are no longer needed. The fact that buses are still needed in Paris is an indictment of the failure to properly develop the Metro over the last 50 years.


Minato, my apologies. I was carried away. I will edit my post later & just include a couple video embeds only. The rest will be links only.

As far as the ridership #s, I agree with Mcarling, larger cities like Paris should have more emphasis to the subway and light rail, rather than bus, as buses can be slow and often unreliable (especially during peak times - no matter how many buses are put out during rush hour on a given route, the congestion and delays are still there). At least with the subway, trains are able stay on time most of the time.


----------



## Bogdy

Does anyone know if the tunnel on line 7bis was built cut and cover or it was built in underground?


----------



## Minato ku

Underground, the tunnel of the line 7bis are quite deep.


----------



## Bogdy

Yes, but then how was construct that piles that support the tunnel? I've read on wikipedia that the tunnel is construct on piles. It was normal, to be construct from the surface if it supported by that piles. Then, how they worked in underground to that piles? Anyway interesting technology for that years.


----------



## LucaP

MP89 CC 01 yesterday at 12h20 AM in Porte d'Orléans


----------



## Minato ku

Bogdy said:


> Yes, but then how was construct that piles that support the tunnel? I've read on wikipedia that the tunnel is construct on piles. It was normal, to be construct from the surface if it supported by that piles. Then, how they worked in underground to that piles? Anyway interesting technology for that years.


I couldn't help you for this point because I don't know.
I am sure that the line 7bis was not build using cut and cover.

______________________________________

A new station with platform doors.








Invalides


----------



## CNGL

Woonsocket has posted this in the wrong thread. It should be here.


Woonsocket54 said:


> A new station has opened at the end of Line 8 at *Créteil-Pointe du Lac*.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> site: http://www.ratp.fr/fr/ratp/r_55480/un-nouveau-terminus-pour-la-ligne-8/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> site: http://www.leparisien.fr/seine-et-m...re-un-nouveau-terminus-08-10-2011-1643645.php
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> site: http://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fichier:Metro_8_-_Station_Pointe_du_Lac_-_2.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> site: http://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fichier:Metro_8_-_Station_Pointe_du_Lac.jpg


----------



## HARTride 2012

^^
Neat!


----------



## Minato ku

Créteil Pointe du Lac, the 301th metro station.


----------



## Minato ku




----------



## manrush

Nice design to the station. Reminds me of the type of metro stations found in Northern European or North American cities.


----------



## Minato ku

Saint Georges


----------



## HARTride 2012

Minato ku said:


>


Neat Photos! 








First video of Créteil Pointe du Lac, though it is only a brief glance outside.


----------



## Minato ku

Denfert Rochereau


----------



## Busfotodotnl

Three videos of my visit to Paris last weekend. Not very specially but of course nice to watch. I used my new stabilized lens the first time.


----------



## HARTride 2012

^^
Great videos! Hopefully it will not be long before the MP 89 dominates Line 4. Though as Minato mentioned in an earlier post, there is likely to still be some MP 59s running on Line 4, even when the new Montrouge station opens in 2012.

I have to say that even some of the MP 59 speed into Cite, so it is no surprise that the MP 89 do the same (earlier vids).


----------



## Minato ku

Opening of the northern extension in 2017.









Debut of the construction in 2013
-5.8 km
-4 new stations 
-€1.2 billion


----------



## Nephasto

^^Hum... no connection with line 2.


----------



## Busfotodotnl

HARTride 2012 said:


> ^^
> Great videos! Hopefully it will not be long before the MP 89 dominates Line 4. Though as Minato mentioned in an earlier post, there is likely to still be some MP 59s running on Line 4, even when the new Montrouge station opens in 2012.


You mean there are not enough MP89CC to run the entire line 4? Symbioz says there are 51 MP89CC built for line 1. 44 MP59 are on line 4. Should be enough MP89CC not?

Other question. When will the MP59 stock of line be replaced? Same for the MP67&88-stock of lines 3BIS/7BIS. I don't think they'll build special shorter MF2000 for those lines.


----------



## Minato ku

Nephasto said:


> ^^Hum... no connection with line 2.


:bash: The major problem of this project, the lack of exchange between the two lines and 14. :mad2:
At first it was planned but they decided to build a station at Pont Cardinet instead, I understand that Pont Cardinet is in a major redvelopment area while the district of Rome will not have any signifiant growth but the connection with the line 2 was much more important.
They can built the both stations.
A lot of people comming form the line 13 change at Place de Clichy for the line 2, so without an interchange with the line 2, the line 14 will have less effect to desaturate the line 13.

Paris and its metropolitan area is really governed by a bunch of incompetent xxx :soapbox:  :skull: :mad2: !!!


----------



## HARTride 2012

Busfotodotnl said:


> You mean there are not enough MP89CC to run the entire line 4? Symbioz says there are 51 MP89CC built for line 1. 44 MP59 are on line 4. Should be enough MP89CC not?
> 
> Other question. When will the MP59 stock of line be replaced? Same for the MP67&88-stock of lines 3BIS/7BIS. I don't think they'll build special shorter MF2000 for those lines.


I did not mean that. I meant that it will not be long before there are enough MP89CC to allow the oldest MP59s to be retired.

I think it has been mentioned that the MF88 on Line 7b will eventually be replaced by refurbished MF67 from Line 2. Though I would bet that RATP may keep some of the MF67 from *Line 5* to carry this out.

I wonder how many MF67 from Line 2 that RATP even decided to keep for this purpose.


----------



## HARTride 2012

Minato ku said:


> Opening of the northern extension in 2017.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Debut of the construction in 2013
> -5.8 km
> -4 new stations
> -€1.2 billion


Total Rubbish. They seem to not have enough competence to realize that a Line 2 connection is needed. Then when the extension is built and Line 13 gets even more swamped, then it will be..."Yeah...I guess we should have built a Line 2 connection" and even more money will be wasted. :bash:

================================








Porte de Versailles with an MF01 passing through.


----------



## mcarling

Minato ku said:


> :bash: The major problem of this project, the lack of exchange between the two lines and 14. :mad2:
> At first it was planned but they decided to build a station at Pont Cardinet instead, I understand that Pont Cardinet is in a major redvelopment area while the district of Rome will not have any signifiant growth but the connection with the line 2 was much more important.
> They can built the both stations.
> A lot of people comming form the line 13 change at Place de Clichy for the line 2, so without an interchange with the line 2, the line 14 will have less effect to desaturate the line 13.
> 
> Paris and its metropolitan area is really governed by a bunch of incompetent xxx :soapbox:  :skull: :mad2: !!!


I agree 100%. The Paris metro has so much potential, but the local government is an atrocity.


----------



## HARTride 2012

Minato ku said:


> So, I learnt that the first pre-series MP89 train didn't have articulation.
> I don't know the reason, in an other forum some people guess it was because of the Bastille curve.
> I also learnt that the NS93 of Santiago de Chile didn't have articulation at first.
> It was added later.


After some image searching on Google, I stumbled upon a few photos of the NS 93 on the Chillean Forums. None of the trains pictured were articulated yet.

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=75773283




























I wonder how long the MP89CCs ran on the Paris Metro in this state? Perhaps a year or two?


----------



## Minato ku

I don't if the first MP89 CC ran with passengers in this state, most parisians metro fan were unaware of this train without articulation.

Now the Santiago's NS93 have articulation.








http://www.urbanrail.net/am/sant/santiago.htm


----------



## Hugues75

HARTride 2012 said:


> Total Rubbish. They seem to not have enough competence to realize that a Line 2 connection is needed. Then when the extension is built and Line 13 gets even more swamped, then it will be..."Yeah...I guess we should have built a Line 2 connection" and even more money will be wasted. :bash:


In fact, they don't care : it's not their money, but ours...

And they often don't even take subway...


----------



## trainrover

HARTride 2012 said:


> and even more money will be wasted


So, just what is it that's having money _so_ wasted on it :nuts:


----------



## Minato ku

Porte de Vincennes

















The most rundown station on the line 1 ?


----------



## HARTride 2012

^^
It does look rundown, but it could be worse...


----------



## Minato ku

Pointe du Lac


----------



## HARTride 2012

^^
Neat video! 








Les Halles - MP 89CC & MP 59.


----------



## LucaP

Next week there will probably be an other MP89CC on line 4!


----------



## Minato ku

Bourse


----------



## HARTride 2012

^^
Unrefurbished train?


----------



## Minato ku

^^ Yes there is something like 2 or 3 unrefurbished MF67 on the line 3.

A big new, we have dates for the second part of line 4 the southern extension (Mairie de Montrouge - Bagneux).
Start of work : 2014
Opening : 2019


----------



## HARTride 2012

^^
Cool beans! What is the source? I would like to update the English Wiki with this info.


----------



## Minato ku

http://www.stif.info/IMG/pdf/STIF_-_Prolongement_M4.pdf


----------



## Minato ku

^^ I haven't heard of any renovation for the line 9 platforms of Franklin D. Roosevelt.


----------



## Minato ku

Bastille


----------



## trainrover

Think said:


> That's the relevant question answer.


Meanwhile, I'd been hoping somebody else would beat me to this :|

leading by example, thereby demonstrating reconversion possible
industry advancement

But reconversion's not ambitious enough, i.e., per Line 1's automation:


the furtherance of the RATP custom culture at embarking on lucrative consultations
payroll eliminations
union-busting


----------



## mcarling

trainrover said:


> Meanwhile, I'd been hoping somebody else would beat me to this :|
> 
> leading by example, thereby demonstrating reconversion possible
> industry advancement
> 
> But reconversion's not ambitious enough, i.e., per Line 1's automation:
> 
> 
> the furtherance of the RATP custom culture at embarking on lucrative consultations
> payroll eliminations
> union-busting


I'm not following what you mean. Could you please explain?


----------



## HARTride 2012

Minato ku said:


> ^^ I haven't heard of any renovation for the line 9 platforms of Franklin D. Roosevelt.


Thank you Minato. 

================

46arthurdu is continuing to upload the videos of Line 8. Please see Post #2449 (Link below) for links to all of the videos. *As of 11/21, he has uploaded all 5 parts.*

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=85431749&postcount=2449

As I have been told, Line 7 will be next to be filmed, then Line 9. Lines 1, 4, and 12 will be done during summer/fall 2012.


----------



## trainrover

Just follow the links, mcarling (click the







's )


----------



## mcarling

trainrover said:


> Just follow the links, mcarling


Of course, I did that before asking. Your list seems incoherent and unrelated to the quoted post. If you would write in the form of sentences, your posts would be easier to understand.


----------



## trainrover

Much of the RATP culture focusses on consulting other transit authorities (Montreal's one). I am merely coupling their rationale at reverting Line 11 to conventional traction to their rationale that probably explains why Line 1 has been automated. (Co-?)incidentally, I might be cheekily questioning the Republic's usage of the French term _Autonome_ at naming its transit-operating authorities. Furthermore, I recall a conversation I had with the wife to a brilliant engineer many years ago about the following LIM traction:

^^ Detroit's "People Mover"......^^ Toronto's "SRT" (soon to be abolished)............^^ Vancouver's "SkyTrain"
_"... It's Canadian," I replied.
"It's French," she quipped.
"It was developed by that Ontario crown corporation ... what's it's name [UTDC] ... "
"No, it's *French*," she snapped._​Globalisation's been around millenia (otherwise nobody'd have seriously bothered encountering the Americas) ... it's its muddling layers that probably confounds us.


----------



## mcarling

trainrover said:


> Much of the RATP culture focusses on consulting other transit authorities (Montreal's one).


I don't know whether you think that's a good thing or a bad thing. Even too much consultation would be better than complete insularity, repeating the mistakes which others have already learned from.



trainrover said:


> I am merely coupling their rationale at reverting Line 11 to conventional traction to their rationale that probably explains why Line 1 has been automated.


I don't see how these two things are connected. From my perspective as a passenger, the change I most urgently want to see from the Paris metro is complete automation of all the lines so that we can get to work without worrying about someone else trying to disrupt our lives in order to squeeze even more blood from the taxpayers. Compared to the importance of automation, I wouldn't care if the metro were to run on wooden wheels.



trainrover said:


> (Co-?)incidentally, I might be cheekily questioning the Republic's usage of the French term _Autonome_ at naming its transit-operating authorities.


I have no idea what you're talking about here.



trainrover said:


> Furthermore, I recall a conversation I had with the wife to a brilliant engineer many years ago about the following LIM traction:
> _"... It's Canadian," I replied.
> "It's French," she quipped.
> "It was developed by that Ontario crown corporation ... what's it's name [UTDC] ... "
> "No, it's *French*," she snapped._​[/INDENT]
> Globalisation's been around millenia (otherwise nobody'd have seriously bothered encountering the Americas) ... it's its muddling layers that probably confounds us.


I have no idea what this has to do with steel wheels versus pneumatic tires. I don't care if the trains are built in France, Canada, Africa, Asia, or Antarctica if they are the best trains for the money.


----------



## trainrover

All I'm doing is questioning either the _République_'s or _Régie_'s priorities.


----------



## Think

mcarling said:


> From my perspective as a passenger, the change I most urgently want to see from the Paris metro is complete automation of all the lines so that we can get to work without worrying about someone else trying to disrupt our lives in order to squeeze even more blood from the taxpayers.


Automatic metro can't roll without the system controllers in their places. So you're still depeding of metro employees.

It's obvius that it's easer to negotiate with 2 employees instead of 40, but they're still there and they have more influence over the line. You could greatly reduce your worry, but keep a little bit of it.


----------



## HARTride 2012

Madness - Various videos at various stations.

Arts et Métiers





Arts et Métiers >> Chatelet
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0D9DdoFWxNk

République
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=88p9Iinz0yQ

Hotel De Ville
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hoU4AqNFBvI


----------



## Minato ku

trainrover, the line 11 will be re-converted in a steel wheeled line because it is isolated to the other rubber tired lines.
Secondly this line is small and its size will almost double with its eastern extension.



Think said:


> Automatic metro can't roll without the system controllers in their places. So you're still depeding of metro employees.
> 
> It's obvius that it's easer to negotiate with 2 employees instead of 40, but they're still there and they have more influence over the line. You could greatly reduce your worry, but keep a little bit of it.


True that's why in completly driverless network like Lille or Toulouse often shut down during strike.
Paris metro has many agents, it can always find some people to manage its driverless lines.

Anyway it been a long time that we haven't see a serious strike in Paris metro, the last one was in 2007.
Now even during strike there are always more than the half of the train running.
In October 2010, when all the international news titred "France in fire", the metro run almost normaly.


----------



## HARTride 2012

^^
That is always a good thing to have at least some service run in Paris during strikes.

The day I visited Paris back in March, 2009 was the day after the city had a riot and strike. My friend was stuck on the Metro for hours cause only half the trains were running and were severely crowded. She missed her flight from CDG as a result.


----------



## trainrover

Minato ku said:


> re-converted reverted


----------



## Minato ku

Thank you. 
The fifth MP89 on the line 4 (CC29) is running.








Arriving at Bastille (足元にご注意下さい!)


----------



## HARTride 2012

Below is the listing of all of the lines that have been filmed by 46arthurdu thus far, including links to all of the videos.

*UPDATED 03/22/12.*










*Westbound (HD)*
Part 1: Château de Vincennes >> Gare de Lyon
Part 2: Gare de Lyon >> Palais Royal-Musée du Louvre
Part 3: Palais Royal-Musée du Louvre >> Charles de Gaulle-Étoile _*Re-upload:* There was a mistake in the opening captions & title of the original video, so he had to take the original video down, make edits, and re-upload the revised one._
Part 4: CDG-Étoile >> La Défense










*Eastbound (HD)*
Part 1: Porte Dauphine >> Villiers
Part 2: Villiers >> Barbès-Rochechouart
Part 3: Barbès-Rochechouart >> Couronnes
Part 4: Couronnes >> Nation










*Westbound (HD)*
Part 1: Galliéni >> République
Part 2: République >> Saint Lazare
Part 3: St-Lazare >> Porte de Champerret
Part 4: Porte de Champerret >> Pont de Levallois-Bécon










*Northbound*
Entire Line: Gambetta - Porte des Lilas










*Northbound*
Part 1: Place d'Italie >> Bastille
Part 2: Bastille >> Gare de l'Est
Part 3: Gare de l'Est >> Porte de Pantin
Part 4: Porte de Pantin >> Bobigny-Pablo Picasso










*Westbound (HD)*
Part 1: Nation >> Bercy
Part 2: Bercy >> Denfert-Rochereau
Part 3: Denfert-Rochereau >> La Motte Picquet-Grenelle
Part 4: La Motte Picquet G. >> Charles de Gaulle-Etoile










The Line 7 videos include both branches. Part 5A is the Ivry branch and Part 5B is the Villejuif branch.

*Southbound (HD)*
Part 1: La Courneuve – 8 mai 1945 >> Stalingrad
Part 2: Stalingrad >> Opera
Part 3: Opera >> Jussieu
Part 4: Jussieu >> Maison Blanche
Part 5A: Maison Blanche >> Mairie d'Ivry
Part 5B: Maison Blanche >> Villejuif - Louis Aragon










These videos are in 2 parts, but each video is filmed traveling in one direction due to the loop in the line.

*Eastbound (HD)*
Part 1: Louis Blanc - Pré St-Gervais

*Westbound (HD)*
Part 2: Pré St-Gervais - Botzaris










The Line 8 videos include the recently opened _Pointe du Lac_ station in the Creteil district.

*Eastbound (HD)*
Part 1: Balard >> Concorde
Part 2: Concorde >> République
Part 3: République >> Rueilly-Diderot
Part 4: Reuilly-Diderot >> Ecole V. de Maisons-Alfort
Part 5: Ecole V. de Maisons-Alfort >> Creteil - Pointe du Lac










Due to the loop in the line, Parts 3 & 4 show each direction on the loop.

*Westbound (HD)*
Part 1: Gare d'Austerlitz - Sèvres-Babylone
Part 2: Sèvres-Babylone - Javel-André Citröen http://youtu.be/FRK774hrhZs
Part 3: J.-André Citröen - Boulogne-P. de St-Cloud
Part 4: B.-Pont de St-Cloud - J.-André Citröen










*Northbound (HD)*
Part 1: Châtelet - Belleville
Part 2: Belleville - Mairie des Lilas










The Line 13 videos include both branches. Part 4A is the Asnières-Genevillers branch & Part 4B is the Saint Denis branch.

*Northbound (HD)*
Part 1: Châtillon-Montrouge - Montparnasse-Bienvenüe
Part 2: Montparnasse-Bienvenüe - Saint Lazare
Part 3: St-Lazare - La Fourche
Part 4A: La Fourche - Asnières-Genevillers
Part 4B: La Fourche - St. Denis










Originally, only the northbound direction was filmed in one taping and is not in HD. The line was recently filmed in the southbound direction and is in HD.

*Northbound:* Entire Line: Olympiades - Saint Lazare

*Southbound - Part 1 (HD):* Saint Lazare >> Gare de Lyon
*Southbound - Part 2 (HD):* Gare de Lyon >> Olympiades

====Unfilmed Lines====
*Summer/Fall, 2012









*2013??







(re-upload, because the original video was not in HD. Plus when the line is re-filmed, there will be more MF01 operating)








(re-upload, also because the original video was not in HD).

*From this point onward, I will simply update this post when new videos are uploaded.*

====================================================================
*Busfotodotnl's videos:*










*Eastbound (HD)*
Entire Line: La Défense >> Château de Vincennes


----------



## trainrover




----------



## Minato ku

Saint-Marcel


----------



## HARTride 2012

^^
I'm guessing most of the MF 67 will be gone from Line 5 by 2013?


----------



## Minato ku

In early November, 15 MF01 were in service on the line 5.
3 others were in test, it means that 18 of the 50 MF01 planned for the line 5 are in the network.


----------



## HARTride 2012

EDIT


----------



## HARTride 2012

Arts et Métiers (Notice the Battlefield 3 ad on the wall)


----------



## Minato ku

Gare d'Austerlitz


----------



## HARTride 2012

^^
I've always wondered why Line 5 literally goes through the main train station of Gare d'Austerlitz, while Line 10 is underground. Is it because of the river crossing?


----------



## HARTride 2012

Minato ku said:


> In early November, 15 MF01 were in service on the line 5.
> 3 others were in test, it means that 18 of the 50 MF01 planned for the line 5 are in the network.


16 of the 18 are in service as of Nov 23, according to the French Wiki. 

Also, a 6th MP 89C (#30) is in operation on Line 4 as of Nov 23 according to the site Symbioz (http://www.symbioz.net/index.php?id=101).
According to the same site, the following MP 59 are forever out of service (probably going to be scrapped): #s 6003, 6007, 6025, 6037, 6040, & 6049.

With the future of Line 11 looking more like it will be converted back to steel-wheel operation. I wonder if any MP 59 from Line 4 will go to Line 11 to prep for the extension. The English Wiki has too many conflicting details, and therefore, I cannot rely on it. I have done my best to keep the Line 4 and Line 5 articles in line with the French Wiki when it comes to rolling stock.


----------



## _Night City Dream_

I will soon put here my photos and movies of Paris metro and its infrastructure.


----------



## HARTride 2012

^^
Awesome!


----------



## Minato ku

HARTride 2012 said:


> I've always wondered why Line 5 literally goes through the main train station of Gare d'Austerlitz, while Line 10 is underground. Is it because of the river crossing?


Exactly, the first Seine crossing were elevated.
It wasn't until 1910, with the line 4, that we had the first river crossing underground.

Viaduc d'Austerlitz (line 5) : 1905 (first commercial service in 1906)
Pont de Bir Hakem (line 6) : 1906
Pont de Bercy : 1909


----------



## HARTride 2012

^^
I see. Thank you!


----------



## Minato ku

Pyramides


----------



## trainrover

Minato ku said:


> Pyramides


Interesting. Were the passengers looking away from the bothersome camera, or are they genuinely considerate to look about them to see if anybody need to pass by them to get off the train, coz (that kind of) consideration ain't no Montreal custom no matter how busy it be?


----------



## Minato ku

^^ I don't think that they remarked my camera (it is very small), so I beleive that it is for the second option.

___________________________________________

Paris metro has already the 2G, so you can use your phone in the metro (this also include internet) but connection can be slow. (I often go in SCC while I am commuting).
So it want to upgrate to the 3G.



> *Internet bid for Paris Métro*
> PARIS Métro could have internet access underground within two years after transport network RATP asked the four service providers to come up with a plan - and some cash.
> 
> However, while the Métro was Europe's first to have a mobile phone service the move to provide internet access may not prove so smooth.
> 
> RATP wants to make a profit out of the project and has asked the ISPs to bid for the right to provide the high-speed 3G network across its 320 stations in the Métro and RER.
> 
> The four mobile companies have said they would prefer to work together. With up to seven million travellers per day - and one in two of them having internet-equipped smartphones - they want to share the load as happened when the 2G mobile phone network was installed 10 years ago. They say a single ISP could not handle the load.
> 
> It is thought some of the ISPs have complained to telecoms regulator Arcep that the RATP's plan for exclusive access on a public transport network ignores competition laws.
> 
> The work is expected to cost several tens of millions of euros - the 2G network cost €40m 10 years ago - and RATP commercial manager Marie-Catherine Lecoufle told Le Figaro that using one single operator would speed up the introduction of the network. She added: "However, the ISP are only really interested in around 50 of the stations - the most profitable - because there is more business there."
> 
> At present the Métro has internet access only using Edge technology or WiFi in stations but these connections are not reliable.


http://connexionfrance.com/Paris-Metro-internet-underground-3G-RATP-13255-view-article.html



> *RATP seeks single operator to upgrade Paris metro to 3G*
> Monday 28 November 2011 | 10:17 CET
> 
> Paris rapid transit authority RATP aims to set up a joint venture with one of France's four mobile network operators to deploy 3G equipment in the metro, Liberation reports. The upgrade from EDGE would allow the metro system's 5 million daily passengers and 1.6 million commuters on RER lines A and B to surf the internet on their smartphones when they are in tunnel sections operated by RATP. Liberation was told that RATP wrote to Orange France, SFR, Bouygues Telecom and Free on 5 October to gauge interest. The metro operator plans to award an exclusive contract to one of them, thereby raising the stakes in the bidding auction. RATP and its partner operator would form a joint venture to install the cellular equipment on which operators would pay roaming fees. RATP would earn its share of the profit. Given 15 days to reply, all operators said they were interested, but some wondered why RATP did not take the same approach as with 2G ten years ago, when it co-financed antenna installation with operators and allowed each to add further cellular equipment. RATP said its millions of passengers represent a lucrative market for operators and wants all of its property covered with 3G, rather than some 50 stations where every operator has its own equipment. Telecommunications regulator Arcep may become involved over the contentious issue of non-discriminatory access to the public space, writes Liberation.


http://www.telecompaper.com/news/ratp-seeks-single-operator-to-upgrade-paris-metro-to-3g


----------



## Axelferis

@>Minato ku-> people look at your cameras and i wonder if someone didn't already threated to not film him :lol:


----------



## _Night City Dream_

Minato Ku, I don't remember good coverage in Paris metro. Mobile network is present at some stations but not in tunnels. So, normally you can't talk on the phone while traveling in train.

Just to say by that in Moscow metro more than 50% of stations are under 3G and Beeline has also almost all tunnels covered so you can speak or surf on the net with no interruption.


----------



## Sacré Coeur

Minato ku said:


> Paris metro has already the 2G, so you can use your phone in the metro (this also include internet) but connection can be slow. (I often go in SCC while I am commuting).
> So it want to upgrate to the 3G.


Me too, every day in the metro, I try to connect to SSC.


----------



## _Night City Dream_

> However, while the Métro was Europe's first to have a mobile phone service the move to provide internet access may not prove so smooth.


Since when? In Moscow it's since 2001 - 2002 I remember it well as since 2002 I was noticing every station that was covered.


----------



## LucaP

_Night City Dream_ said:


> Minato Ku, I don't remember good coverage in Paris metro. Mobile network is present at some stations but not in tunnels. So, normally you can't talk on the phone while traveling in train.
> 
> Just to say by that in Moscow metro more than 50% of stations are under 3G and Beeline has also almost all tunnels covered so you can speak or surf on the net with no interruption.


Never had a problem in the metro network, it's always on.

Totally different in RER network, some areas are not covered.


----------



## Axelferis

from my experience coverage is good on metro

perhpas internet is a bit hard .


----------



## Minato ku

_Night City Dream_ said:


> Minato Ku, I don't remember good coverage in Paris metro. Mobile network is present at some stations but not in tunnels. So, normally you can't talk on the phone while traveling in train.


No tunnel are covered.
We can talk on the phone and use internet in the tunnel.



_Night City Dream_ said:


> Since when? In Moscow it's since 2001 - 2002 I remember it well as since 2002 I was noticing every station that was covered.


Since 2000.


----------



## trainrover

^^ Interesting, considering cellular coverage around tall buildings in Canadian city centres is crap.

Well, whatever you must've been doing seemed to charm Mr. Buggles to no end (Line 14)


----------



## Minato ku

Axelferis said:


> @>Minato ku-> people look at your cameras and i wonder if someone didn't already threated to not film him :lol:


In the second video (inside the train) obviously they notice the video camera but not in the first.
Trainrover question was about the first video.

Usually people don't care and I don't use my video very often.

Here nobody notice.


----------



## _Night City Dream_

Minato ku said:


> No tunnel are covered.
> We can talk on the phone and use internet in the tunnel.
> /QUOTE]
> 
> Sorry, I don't understand. If they are not covered how are you able to talk in tunnels?


----------



## _Night City Dream_

Axelferis said:


> from my experience coverage is good on metro
> 
> perhpas internet is a bit hard .


I remember being able to talk only at the stations and not sure that on all.


----------



## mcarling

trainrover said:


> Interesting, considering cellular coverage around tall buildings in Canadian city centres is crap.


Cell sites are generally spaced nearer to each other in Europe than in North America. I don't know whether that is because of different population densities, competition levels, or regulatory issues. Also, North American cities tend to have more sky-scrapers than European cities, which probably affects coverage.


----------



## Minato ku

_Night City Dream_ said:


> Minato ku said:
> 
> 
> 
> No tunnel are covered.
> We can talk on the phone and use internet in the tunnel.
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry, I don't understand. If they are not covered how are you able to talk in tunnels?
Click to expand...

Because I forgotten the "," after the no, in the message quoted. 
Tunnel are covered and we are able to talk on phone or use internet on tunnel.


----------



## trainrover

Most of the tunnels there are just cut and cover, and the cellular receptivity being discussed here makes me suspect that the cellular signals throughout Paris are much stronger, yet I understand that Paris' library network withdrew wifi service from its libraries some years ago due to proven health-related symptons :nuts:


----------



## Minato ku

Place Monge


----------



## HARTride 2012

^^
I have a station called Place Monge in my fantasy subway system. 
In fact, several of stations on my fantasy system are Parisian stations, others are from Chicago, New York City, and Washington DC. The rest are of my own creation.



HARTride 2012 said:


> Also, a 6th MP 89C (#30) is in operation on Line 4 as of Nov 23 according to the site Symbioz (http://www.symbioz.net/index.php?id=101).


A seventh train, #31, arrived on November 30th.








Alésia - MP 89CC #s 14 & 31 (the 7th train)












Esplanade de la Défense with MP 05 #s 501 & 514 (link only).
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=q4YOUy-qq_E


----------



## ajw373

trainrover said:


> Most of the tunnels there are just cut and cover, and the cellular receptivity being discussed here makes me suspect that the cellular signals throughout Paris are much stronger, yet I understand that Paris' library network withdrew wifi service from its libraries some years ago due to proven health-related symptons :nuts:


You will find that in tunnels a special cable called leaky coax is used to delivery mobile signals. Nothing what so ever to do with the strength of the signal above ground.


----------



## _Night City Dream_

This is the equally the case of Beeline in Moscow metro that uses the same method of coverage.

Well I have to come to Paris once again to check it as I still remember lots of tunnels bent not covered.


----------



## Minato ku

Malakoff Rue Etienne Dolet


----------



## _Night City Dream_

Thanks, I've got quite a lot of souvenirs with this station!


----------



## trainrover

ajw373 said:


> what so ever whatsoever




Then it doesn't seem safe, having those signals bounce all over the place from being ricocheted ...


----------



## juanico

According to local newspaper, the 3.6 km tunnel of Line 12 extension to Aubervilliers was completed on monday. They are now starting to dismantle the boring machine. First station could open in one year, the remaining two should open by 2017.

The article in french: http://www.leparisien.fr/aubervilli...la-ligne-12-est-creuse-07-12-2011-1756453.php


----------



## Stofvdw

juanico said:


> According to local newspaper, the 3.6 km tunnel of Line 12 extension to Aubervilliers was completed on monday. They are now starting to dismantle the boring machine. First station could open in one year, the remaining two should open by 2017.
> 
> The article in french: http://www.leparisien.fr/aubervilli...la-ligne-12-est-creuse-07-12-2011-1756453.php


Why do they need 5 years to built a station if the tunnel is already built. lack of funding?


----------



## Suburbanist

Stofvdw said:


> Why do they need 5 years to built a station if the tunnel is already built. lack of funding?


If they are building it "inside out", it takes a lot of time. Plus almost one year for testing new stuff put on the line (signaling etc).


----------



## Minato ku

^^ It is both, anyway in Paris everything take a lot of time.








Les Halles with the MP89 CC31


----------



## HARTride 2012

^^
There are now eight MP 89CC trains on Line 4. #34 entered service today according to Symbioz (http://www.symbioz.net/index.php?id=101).

We could very well have 10 or 11 MP 89CC on Line 4 by year's end!


----------



## HARTride 2012

Interesting link regarding sleeping & the subway. Although this article refers to New York City's subway, can it be said the same for Paris & other systems?

http://www.nytimes.com/2011/12/08/n...he-subway-maybe-but-to-dream-poor-chance.html


----------



## Spookvlieger

Line 1 terminates @ La defence. Rushhour train frequenty.

50seconds to unload, 40 seconds till the next train arrives. I don't think there are many cities in the world that can do that.


----------



## trainrover

A 50-second unloading's overly long ...


----------



## ajw373

trainrover said:


> A 50-second unloading's overly long ...


It is a terminus station.


----------



## trainrover

Ah, right. Now having watched the footage, however, the fact that the first train was the busiest of the four tells me that there must've been an interruption in service just beforehand :dunno:


----------



## Minato ku

trainrover said:


> Ah, right. Now having watched the footage, however, the fact that the first train was the busiest of the four tells me that there must've been an interruption in service just beforehand :dunno:


Not necessary, by exemple at Porte Maillot, there is a interchange with the RER C, this branch of the RER C has only 6tph in rush hours and many people change at Porte Maillot from the RER C to the line 1.
So it is funny to see that depending the arrival of a RER C, the platform of Porte Maillot line 1 are either crowded or empty.


----------



## HARTride 2012

EDIT


----------



## HARTride 2012

Another rare video of the MA51. This is by far the single longest video of the Metro that I have seen thus far (roughly 25 mins).





Notice the current RATP logo stickers on the trains.


----------



## Minato ku

^^ This was filmed 1993, the current logo was introduced in 1992.


----------



## HARTride 2012

^^
And sadly, some of the trains in the video looked really trashed in the interior (graffiti, etc).

I'm sure at that point in time though, the RATP no longer was concerned about the mess inside, as the trains were going to be retired anyways.


----------



## Minato ku

This is what I noticed.
Mid 1980's to early 1990's was the worst period for graffiti in Paris metro and in the city on general.
Today graffiti are almost absent in trains, the main problem are the scratchiti.


----------



## HARTride 2012

^^
Agreed. And that leads to eventually having to replace door panels and windows. I'm sure the MP 59 is the worst of all of the subway stock when it comes to this, the MF 67 is probably not far behind.

What shocked me was seeing the doors of the refurb MI 79 already scratched up. I'm sure there are some MP 89 and newer stock here and there that have fallen victim as well.

*On another note, I read an article yesterday that said the BOA fell victim to heavy vandalism in the early 90s.*

===============

*AND: On yet another side note, what is going on with Strasbourg-St. Denis station on Line 4? I noticed the stations panel (in the photo above) has it in "blue". Is there construction going on?*


----------



## Minato ku

I took this picture in April 2011 and platforms of the line 4 were closed during this time (February 2011 - May 2011) for renovation.
They also closed the platform of the line 9 (October 2010 - January 2011) before and the line 8 latter (June 2011 - August 2011).

Note that the blue stiker is outdated on this picture because it shows the closure of the line 9 platforms. 
On April 2011, the platforms of the line 9 at Starsbourg Saint Denis were open. :lol:

Renovation works of Strasbourg - Saint-Denis station will be completed by the end of January 2012.


----------



## Spookvlieger

edit


----------



## trainrover

Minato ku said:


> people change at Porte Maillot from the RER C to the line 1


Ah! when did they make an interchange out of the two stations, because for ages I'd wondered how come none existed between the two (am I right)?





HARTride 2012 said:


>


Good, *swift* score


----------



## Minato ku

trainrover said:


> Ah! when did they make an interchange out of the two stations, because for ages I'd wondered how come none existed between the two (am I right)?


I always seen an interchange between both lines at Porte Maillot.
It is true that you need to exit the fare area to change between both line but it is like the interchange at Saint Michel between the RER C and the line 4.
It doesn't matter when you have a smart card and ticketing system is aware of this fact, so you don't need to change of ticket even if you exit the fare area.

The corridor linking the line 1 to the RER C is connected with the convention centre (Palais des congrès de Paris).



























By 2020 the RER E will serve Porte Maillot.


----------



## HARTride 2012

Minato ku said:


> I took this picture in April 2011 and platforms of the line 4 were closed during this time (February 2011 - May 2011) for renovation.
> They also closed the platform of the line 9 (October 2010 - January 2011) before and the line 8 latter (June 2011 - August 2011).
> 
> Note that the blue stiker is outdated on this picture because it shows the closure of the line 9 platforms.
> On April 2011, the platforms of the line 9 at Starsbourg Saint Denis were open. :lol:
> 
> Renovation works of Strasbourg - Saint-Denis station will be completed by the end of January 2012.


Oh I see.

=======








Concorde - MP 05 (arriving & departing - link only)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WPqYL0-RFSQ

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=auJbKq1oL4Y

And a video on the Line 1 automation by the RATP.


----------



## Minato ku

33217537


----------



## HARTride 2012

^^
Neat video indeed.

=====
According to the French Wiki, 19 MF01 are now running on Line 5. 35 MF67 remain in service.


----------



## Minato ku

La Motte-Picquet - Grenelle


----------



## Axelferis

which are those cars?


----------



## _Night City Dream_

joshsam said:


> Line 1 terminates @ La defence. Rushhour train frequenty.


Right you are, not so many systems in the world can afford it. But we have to take into account that Parisian metro trains are small and now very fast. In Moscow headways during rush hours are some 80 - 90 seconds, the trains being 160 m long, having a strong and heavy acceleration (a train completely disappears within 12 - 14 second since start) and reaching 90 km/h. I still think that the longer train is, the more difficult it is to accurately use the timing, to control doors etc.

*Axelferis*, they are MF73 on line 13, refurbished. I saw them in July.


----------



## HARTride 2012

^^
Close, they are the MF 77 (steel wheel). Yes, they are on Line 13 and were recently refurbished.

(noticing the door that leads into the next car, it is already vandalized :/)


----------



## trainrover

Hee hee, you should've seen the boffins sittin' virtually all alone during the rush-hour crams right in the midst of loads of grafitti all about them in their _Première Classe wagons_, pouting, back in the day


----------



## Minato ku

^^ I heard that first class cars were particulary vandalized.


----------



## trainrover

Has the vandalism migrated to _Vélib_ yet?


----------



## Minato ku

> *Vandalism Vexes Paris Bike-Rental System*
> February 11, 2009
> 
> PARIS — The Velib bike rental system has been hailed by Parisians and tourists alike for its convenience, as well as being a “green” alternative to getting around the French capital via taxicab, bus or metro. But the high cost of fixing, maintaining and, in many cases, replacing the fleet of about 20,000 bikes is proving too much for JCDecaux, the company that runs the program.
> 
> The Velib name is a play on words, a combination of “velo” (bike) and “liberté” (freedom). But many riders seem to be taking a bit too much liberty when it comes to the bikes. Of the 15,000 bicycles originally disbursed for the program, more than half have disappeared, reports the BBC, presumed to be stolen. Some Velib customers have even taken to filming their Velib (mis)adventures and posting the destruction of the bikes on video-sharing sites like YouTube (here’s one). The practice apparently even has its own catchy nickname: “Velib extreme.”
> 
> Nearly all of the original bikes have been replaced. At an estimated cost of roughly $500 each, the cost for replacing the entire fleet of 20,000 bikes would run about $10 million.
> ...


http://wheels.blogs.nytimes.com/2009/02/11/vandalism-vexes-paris-bike-rental-system/


----------



## Minato ku

Havre - Caumartin

















^^ It was a calm day unlike Monday rush hour when the RER A shut down on the afternoon.
Some people were blocked during two hours on trains.
As I heard, it was a MI84 which broke down on the tunnel between La Defense and Charles de Gaulle Etoile.
It is the largest undergound interstation in Paris area with 5 km and the train brock down exactly at the middle.
So some poeple had almost to walk 2.5 km on a diry and dark tunnel.
Obviously it was the hell on the rest of the network, the RER A is the busiest line.
It was impossible to take the line 1, it was recomendated to avoid Saint Lazare station.

Today on the line 2, I saw a driver dancing instead of driving the train, it proves us that Paris metro has ATO. :lol:


----------



## Northridge

Minato ku said:


> http://wheels.blogs.nytimes.com/2009/02/11/vandalism-vexes-paris-bike-rental-system/


We have the same system here in Oslo. And here you need to register your name and other details before you get the card. I assume that that is not needed for the Vélib?

Anyway, over 7500 bicycles is crazy.


----------



## _Night City Dream_

What is an ATO?


----------



## iampuking

^^Automatic train operation.


----------



## Minato ku

Varenne, platform doors installation


----------



## HARTride 2012

^^
Let me guess, the track on the right is not in use and this used to be a terminus station?


----------



## Minato ku

Varenne has never been a terminal station.
Not when it was part of the line 10, nor with the ex line 14 whose terminus was Invalides.

This third track was the south bound commercial track when Invalides was the terminus of the fromer line 14 (before 1976).
It is connected with the old loop of Invalides.


----------



## trainrover

Interesting perspective, because I'd have thought that _un boucle_ inherently is what lock the final stop into remaining a terminus, what without any extensive modification come prolonging the line beyond


----------



## Minato ku

Everything was rebuilt in Invalides for the jonction of the former line 14 and line 13.
This is why even if Invalides station of the line 13 was built in the 1910's, it has a 1970's architecture.
Same for the tunnel between Invalides and Varenne.

A boucle don't lock the terminal station, obviously or many extension would never be built and Paris would never serve important district like La Défense.
When a line is extended the boucle is either demolished or converted into a garage.

This was the case for the junction of the former line 14 and line 13.
This is also the case for the extension of the line 4.


----------



## HARTride 2012

^^
So the loops at Invaldes is now used as a garage?


----------



## trainrover

I know, Minato Ku, I'm just saying a terminating loop is more demanding come time for _un prolongement_. (One thing that surprised me was seeing a picture of a recent metro extension in Marseille, featuring buffers at the outer end within the new terminus [station], for I'd have imagined the authorities' extending the line just a few hundred metres farther for safety reasons [in this day and age], thus creating what's referred to as a [useful] _arrière-gare_ around Quebec.)


----------



## _Night City Dream_

My pictures of gare de Lyon station.





























23 .07. 2011.


----------



## trainrover

Tell me, please, does this new platform-edge screeing happen to baffle the clatter/noise made by either one of the two types of metro stock over there?


----------



## Axelferis

_Night City Dream_ said:


> *Axelferis*, they are MF73 on line 13, refurbished. I saw them in July.



thank u


----------



## Minato ku

^^ MF*77*


trainrover said:


> Tell me, please, does this new platform-edge screeing happen to baffle the clatter/noise made by either one of the two types of metro stock over there?


These platform doors don't have any significant effect on noise that you hear on station.



_Night City Dream_ said:


> My pictures of gare de Lyon station.


Funny fact, from there, you must pass three gates before you get to line 14. :lol:


----------



## HARTride 2012

Minato ku said:


> Funny fact, from there, you must pass three gates before you get to line 14. :lol:


Wow! So you're basically paying the fare twice then?


----------



## HARTride 2012

MP 59 madness @ Cite.





Vavin






According to Symbioz, MP 89CC #03 is now being transitioned over to Line 4 for service.

Eleven MP 59 trains have now been retired: #s 6003, 6007, 6020, 6023, 6025, 6027, 6032, 6037, 6040, 6042, & 6049.


----------



## Minato ku

HARTride 2012 said:


> Wow! So you're basically paying the fare twice then?


No, fortunately only one ticket is needed. 
Three gates because for the exchange between lines 1 and 14 to the Gare de Lyon, you need to go through the RER station.


----------



## HARTride 2012

^^
Oh I see. Is that because of how the stations were added on to the complex? (Line 1 being the oldest, followed by the RER, then Line 14)?


----------



## Minato ku

Platform of the line 14 is next to the RER while the platforms of the line 1 are further.


----------



## _Night City Dream_

Minato, is there a map like that showing all ways and stations location throughout Paris? Curious to see that.


----------



## _Night City Dream_

One of my favourite stations - Bastille - on M1 (how to insert these typical letters and numbers, by the way?)


Фотографии в альбоме «Париж...» Night-City-Dream на Яндекс.Фотках



[more]




















à suivre.


----------



## Bogdy

_Night City Dream_ said:


> Minato, is there a map like that showing all ways and stations location throughout Paris? Curious to see that.


This for metro lines: http://carto.metro.free.fr/cartes/m...gpslat=48.849031882&gpslon=2.297960784&zoom=2

This for RER: http://carto.metro.free.fr/cartes/rer-idf/


----------



## trainrover

_Night City Dream_ said:


> how to insert these typical letters and numbers, by the way?


You can quote here me anytime :-


----------



## HARTride 2012

Gotta love accordion music on the MP 05.


----------



## trainrover

That instrument, on board, must drive locals *nuts* (by now), no matter the fleet there ...


----------



## HARTride 2012

^^
True true. :lol:


----------



## Minato ku

^^ I mostly annoyed by the accordeon players inside trains, only tourists seem to like it.








Maire de Montrouge


----------



## HARTride 2012

^^
Neat pics! Let's not forget this rendering. Still clueless as to why they put an MF 01 in the rendering.


Minato ku said:


> Mairie de Montrouge, rendering


On a side note: do you know Minato if Lines 7 & 8 will eventually have their stock refurbished? Like Line 13.



Minato ku said:


> Pictures that I found in the net taken by CY2N
> 
> We clearly see the difference between unrefurbished MF77 and refurbished MF77 stock.


----------



## Minato ku

Don't pay to much attention to the render of station, they just put the first train they found on this image.
About the MF77, I heard that trains of the line 8 will be refurbished.








Extension to Mairie de Montrouge and later Bagneux.

Montrouge and Bagneux have the largest network of quarries in the Paris metropolitan area.
This makes the extension work more difficult.
The second part of the extension (Mairie de Montrouge to Bagneux) was redesigned because of the numberous quarries.

Some pictures of work near Mairie de Montrouge.


----------



## HARTride 2012

Madeline & Chatelet in 1999.


----------



## trainrover

Minato ku said:


> accordeon players inside trains, only tourists seem to like it


There's an accordion-playing busker here in the underground Montreal passageways whose playing (evidently Quebec folk music, not the slightest bit continental French) more often ends up making my stepping spry


----------



## Minato ku

*Extension, part 2.*
Mairie de Montrouge to Bagneux.
-1.975km
-2 stations
Start of work in 2014
Opening in late 2019




























*Verdun Sud*








Old configuration, as I said before, the project was a bit redesigned due to numberous quarries.








New configuration









*Bagneux*








Old configuration








New configuration


----------



## eklips

trainrover said:


> That instrument, on board, must drive locals *nuts* (by now), no matter the fleet there ...


I'm used to it


----------



## EKWatanuki

eklips said:


> I'm used to it


Hello everyone (I've been following this board for ever, but I've just registered!) !

Makes me think about this highly popular short show in France called "Bref", in which the character describes his troubles in the métro. The part with the beggars is hilarious.

Obviously it's in French, but check it out, I don't think it needs a translation. Select "Bref, j'ai pris le métro".

http://www.canalplus.fr/c-divertissement/pid3848-c-bref.html


----------



## Minato ku

^^ Post a youtube link, it is better






:lol:



HARTride 2012 said:


> So in actuality, the number of trains on Line 4 will increase by 5 trains once the cascading is finished? There are 53 MP 89CC trains right?


Don't forget that the line 4 will be extented to Mairie de Montrouge (end of 2012) and Verdun Sud and Bagneux later (end of 2019).
So the line will have three new stations, so the increase of 5 train is not useless.


----------



## HARTride 2012

^^
True. But I am sure it will help somewhat with frequency. Perhaps down the road, after the MP 73 stock is replaced, that they may put a few MP 73 on the line until they get too old to run anymore lol.

And I am sure that if the northern extension gets built by 2030, that perhaps a whole new class of rolling stock will join (and eventually replace) the MP 89CC at that point (the MP 89CC will be almost 40 years old by 2030).


----------



## Minato ku

More like 30 years old, MP89 were built between 1997 and 2000.


----------



## Busfotodotnl

Maybe a difficult question; but does someone know where the replaced/reformed MP59/MF67 is scrapped? As i m in Paris right now, im trying to make a picture of a MP59/MF67 being scrapped!


----------



## trainrover

^^ I imagine either fleet having been hauled outta town for trashing 





Minato ku said:


>


:yawn: Tellement ennuyant, même *peu* de l'imagination le manque, sa rapidité _spectaculaire!_ reste trop prévisible :|


----------



## Minato ku

Busfotodotnl said:


> Maybe a difficult question; but does someone know where the replaced/reformed MP59/MF67 is scrapped? As i m in Paris right now, im trying to make a picture of a MP59/MF67 being scrapped!


It is not in Paris but in Lorraine in the town of Cheminot, Moselle department (57).
The funny thing is that in french "Cheminot" means "train worker". :lol:

Saint Lazare.


----------



## hseugut




----------



## Northridge

I you sure that picture is big enough?


----------



## trainrover

You mean dish :drunk: one? ____


----------



## Busfotodotnl

A MF88 arriving at Place des Fêtes metrostation of line 7BIS, the 27/01/2012.





MP05 #501 at La Défense the 26/01/2012





More videos are coming this way!


----------



## HARTride 2012

^^
Neat!


----------



## Minato ku

Liège, platform doors


----------



## HARTride 2012

^^
Great progress!


----------



## Axelferis

they must do something for the quay! The ground is awful hno:


----------



## HARTride 2012

New "extravaganza" videos - Features MP 59, MF 67, MP 89CC, & MF01 stock.













& parts of the RER.


----------



## Minato ku

Axelferis said:


> they must do something for the quay! The ground is awful hno:


Obviously if the ground is in a such bad state, it is because of the work.
This is not the final result.
It will be the usual asphalt covering as usual.


----------



## HARTride 2012

^^
How many of the Line 13 stations have the PSDs now?


----------



## Minato ku

At least 8 stations.
-Saint François Xavier (only the platform bound to Saint Denis/Gennevilliers)
-Varennes
-Invalides
-Champs Elysées Clemenceau 
-Miromesnil
-Saint Lazare
-Liège
-Basilique de Saint-Denis

Not yet Place de Clichy hno:








Place de Clichy


----------



## HARTride 2012

^^
Wow, that is way crowded also!


----------



## Minato ku

RATP don't seem to like longitudinal seating. 

________________________________________

The big news.



> Given the increase in traffic and needs of new rolling stocks identified.
> The STIF (Paris region transportation autority) has also decided to pursue the acquisition of a new rolling stock (rubber tired), that meets these needs:
> - To increase capacity on line 14, by switching to longer trains (8 cars instead of 6 now), leading to redeploy existing trains on other lines,
> - New trains on other lines, including lines 6 and 11.


http://www.stif.info/IMG/pdf/STIF_-_Modernisation_du_metro.pdf

*A new rubber tired rolling stock !!* :banana:

There is also info about how could be this new rolling stock.


> STIF request to the RATP that the conception of these metros guarantee reliability and optimal performance upon commissioning.
> Moreover, STIF is attached to the optimization of trade flows, whether for the boarding and disembarkation of passengers or inside the train.
> Finally, STIF expresses expectations of high capacity, but also the scalability of equipments, including interior design and its compatibility with existing trains.


This could lead to longitunidal seating.



> The new subway should all have an information system embedded with visual and audio data on the conditions of the line (next stop, stop-over, disturbances ...) and connections with other modes of transport.
> 
> Passenger comfort will be optimized, particularly with noise reduction in
> trains, comfortable seating and a temperature control (heating, cooling)
> that takes into account the occupancy of the train, the irradiance level
> (line 6 in particular) and the weather conditions outside.


.. and the bad new.


> Particular care will be provided for the interior and exterior of the new
> subways train, which will wear a livery consistent with other vehicles in the Ile-de-France, as it was done on the RER, the Francilien, Zen T, buses and Trams.


This means a new lively with grey STIF.


----------



## Attus

How long are the current trains of Météor? How long platforms does the line have?


----------



## Minato ku

Current trains are 90m long and platforms are 120m long.
The new trains will use the whole lenght of the platformd. We will not see those new trains before 2018-20 and the extension of the line 14 to Orly and Pleyel


----------



## Axelferis

90m is feable.
London has a 400m quay at greenwich.


----------



## Minato ku

Axelferis said:


> 90m is feable.
> London has a 400m quay at greenwich.


By "feable" you mean "low" using a weird translation of "faible" ?
True, Paris metro has small trains in both width and lenght.

I doubt that any London underground station has 400m long platforms, it is more about 120-150m depending the line.
Some stations may have longer platform but 400m seems too high.


----------



## Axelferis

feable is the same to say weak.
It is a correct english i use 
400 m is the same than an eurostar train quay lenght.


----------



## Minato ku

^^ but Eurostar is not an urban train.
Intercity trains are often longer than urban/suburban train.
_______________________________








Saint-Denis - Université


----------



## HARTride 2012

Minato ku said:


> RATP don't seem to like longitudinal seating.
> 
> ________________________________________
> 
> The big news.
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.stif.info/IMG/pdf/STIF_-_Modernisation_du_metro.pdf
> 
> *A new rubber tired rolling stock !!* :banana:
> 
> There is also info about how could be this new rolling stock.
> 
> This could lead to longitunidal seating.
> 
> 
> 
> .. and the bad new.
> 
> This means a new lively with grey STIF.





Minato ku said:


> Current trains are 90m long and platforms are 120m long.
> The new trains will use the whole lenght of the platformd. We will not see those new trains before 2018-20 and the extension of the line 14 to Orly and Pleyel


Wow! This means the whole game plan for the metro will become radically different come 2020.

So let's say that the STIF releases the new stock (I will use MP 13 as a hypothetical reference point). Although it is anyone's guess as to how the stock will be realligned throughout the system, if by 2020/2021, both the Line 14 (north and south) extensions, plus the Line 11 extension are all finished, we could see a HUGE cascading of trains on Lines 6, 11, and 14.

Again, using the hypothetical stock MP 13, we could see a CA version placed on Line 14 with 8 car configurations. With the length of Line 14 to be significantly lengthened, my guess is that there will be around 50 to 60 of trains operating.

*Any word as to when the southern extension of Line 14 could begin? Expected to be complete?*

Therefore, automating Line 11 could be REALLY interesting (should it happen). All existing stations will need to be expanded to accomodate 5 and 6 car trains. I would assume that the extension will bring forth platforms that are at least 90m long (if not longer). Upon completion of both the Line 11 and Line 14 extensions, it is possible that the existing MP 89CA (21 trains) could be moved over to Line 11 to suppliment the new MP 13CA stock.

*The other option for the MP 89CA would to move them to Line 4 should that line become automated prior to Line 11 (anyone's guess). Though I cannot see Line 6 becoming fully automated in the next 30 years, I guess I can't rule out that possibility either.

The MP 05 stock that is used for Line 14 can eventually be deployed to Line 1 if needed to suppliment extensions to the east or west should they occur. -OR- they can be deployed to Line 4 or 11 should either (or both) lines become fully automated.

As for Line 6, a CC version of the MP 13 can be used to replace the MP 73.

_Reposted and revised from Post 2273_

By 2020, we could see this...








MP 05








MF 01








MF 67 or MF 11/12 (should the RATP put out another steel wheel rolling stock)








MP 89CC








MP 13CC








MF 77








MP 89CA, MP 13CA








MP 13CA

Line 15 could use either MF 67 or MF 11/12 stock should the bis lines be merged.

Of course, there is still a possibility that Line 11 could be converted back to steel wheel operation, but that remains anyone's guess....


----------



## Minato ku

HARTride 2012 said:


> Wow! This means the whole game plan for the metro will become radically different come 2020.


With the Grand Paris Express project, Paris metro metro network will be a bit different in the next decade.












HARTride 2012 said:


> *Any word as to when the southern extension of Line 14 could begin? Expected to be complete?*


The extension to Mairie de Saint Ouen (first part) will begin in 2013 and be completed in 2017.
The extension to Pleyel and Orly should be completed by 2018.

Both are not shown in the same way in the map because they don't have the same contracting authority.
STIF for Saint Lazare - mairie de Clichy and Grand Paris society for Mairie de Clichy - Pleyel and Olympiades - Orly sections.



HARTride 2012 said:


> MF 67 or MF 11/12 (should the RATP put out another steel wheel rolling stock).


In my opinion, this is just a matter of months before we hear about the replacement of those trains.
Some rumors heard in the RATP say it could be the MF01.


----------



## HARTride 2012

^^
It will be interesting if the MF 01 indeed does replace the MF 67 on those lines. It would basically mean that the MF 01 will become the "new" MF 67 lol.


----------



## Attus

Minato ku said:


> Current trains are 90m long and platforms are 120m long.


Thx!


----------



## juanico

Minato ku said:


> The big news.
> 
> *A new rubber tired rolling stock !!* :banana:


Big time extension of Line 14 made the lenghtening of the trainset pretty obvious, but that confirmation is still a good news. 

Looking forward to seeing what are they coming with!


----------



## HARTride 2012

^^
Maybe this stock will be based off the MF 01. I have a feeling it will.


Line 14 - 8 car formation
Line 11 - 5 or 6 car formation
Line 6 - 5 car formation


----------



## Minato ku

Line 11 will have 5 cars train.
The existing stations are 75m long.

__________________________________________








Gare d’Austerlitz


----------



## HARTride 2012

^^
True to that Minato.

Another option would to have the MP 89CA go to Line 1 or even Line 4 (if Line 4 ends up being automated next).


----------



## deasine

Not meaning to be the grammar police, but it's actually spelt feeble. And I'm sorry I find this quite an offensive term that really shows one's understanding of transport planning and transport logistics. 

Platform length does not determine the performance of the ability for a transport system to perform. At least, it's not a sole determinant factor. We can talk about capacity, for instance, and sure Paris might not have the longest or widest trains, but Line 1 is one of the busiest lines in the world (busiest depending on what definition you use). What gives Line 1 the ability to perform under such capacity is the frequency of its system, which is what I really enjoyed in my short time in Paris.


----------



## Minato ku

Porte Dauphine


----------



## HARTride 2012

^^
2 "stealth" tracks I see. Any practical purpose originally for these additional tracks?








Chatelet >> Odeon onboard an MP 89CC.


----------



## HARTride 2012

EDIT


----------



## Minato ku

HARTride 2012 said:


> ^^
> 2 "stealth" tracks I see. Any practical purpose originally for these additional tracks?











carto.metro

I believe that the track number 4 can be used as arrival platform.
Some trains don't use the loop to return.
We clearly see the indication "sortie" "exit" in the last picture while this part of the station is normaly used for boarding.









________________________________________








Chaussée d'Antin La Fayette


----------



## Minato ku

Sèvres Babylone


----------



## HARTride 2012

^^
When did this station open? It looks pretty neat


----------



## Minato ku

30 December 1923.
I don't know if the motifs are original or were added latter.


----------



## HARTride 2012

^^
I see.

====


Minato ku said:


> Water infiltration is a major problem in Paris metro.


Water seepage is also becoming a problem on Line 14, particularly at Madeline station. 
http://www.metro-pole.net/actu/article195.html


Another neat article from Metro Pole, about the gangways of the MP 89CC on Lines 1 & 4. There are supposedly 3 types of gangways that are used on the MP 89CC.
http://www.metro-pole.net/actu/article1218.html

====
*According to Symbioz, MP 89CC #13 is now running on Line 4 (as of 2/29/12)*


----------



## HARTride 2012

Cabin ride.













46arthurdu's videos (I did not embed them initially because the last page had too many photos & videos)

Saint Lazare >> Gare de Lyon





Gare de Lyon >> Olympiades


----------



## Minato ku

Franklin D.Roosevelt


----------



## HARTride 2012

^^
Such a neat renovation they did. Now if only the Line 9 platform would recieve a similar treatment.


----------



## deasine

It looks so much better than it was a while back!


----------



## HARTride 2012

Sprague - 1996






=========================

*While reading through the French Wiki. I stumbled upon a paragraph that mentions that plans to automate Line 4 by 2050 appears to be cancelled (or at least postponed indefinitely) due to high costs. Can anyone verify this?*

http://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ligne_4_du_métro_de_Paris

French


> Suite à la mise en service de la ligne 14 en 1998, la RATP projetait l'automatisation de la conduite des lignes 1, 4, 6, 7, 9 et 13 à l'horizon 2050. Après la ligne 1, l'automatisation de la ligne 4 fut à l'étude mais, à cause des coûts, l'automatisation est pour le moment abandonnée


English (Google Translate)


> Following the commissioning of the line 14 in 1998, RATP planned automation of the pipe lines 1, 4, 6, 7, 9 and 13 in 2050. After a line , automation of line 4 was being considered but, because of costs, automation is currently abandoned.


----------



## Minato ku

deasine said:


> It looks so much better than it was a while back!


Anyway these pictures don't show the station in its normal shape.
There is a big advert about a country not far of France.
___________________________








Créteil Préfecture.


----------



## trainrover

HARTride 2012 said:


> neat renovation


Twisted union jack pegged to another's (twisted?) prezzie? :sly:


----------



## Minato ku

^^ This is an advert.

The real look of the station.


----------



## parcdesprinces

Minato ku said:


> ^^ This is an advert.


It could have been worse , for example take a look at at what they did in NYC for the same advertising campaign:


----------



## Minato ku

Oh my god, I felt like I was raped when I saw the big advertising at FDR, but the (poor) New Yorkers have worse ! :lol:  :runaway:


----------



## HARTride 2012

^^
Wow!


----------



## trainrover

Peculiar how all that wrapping reveals a claustrophobia factor to that NYC stock ...


----------



## HARTride 2012

^^
I agree.


----------



## Minato ku

Strasbourg Saint-Denis


----------



## HARTride 2012

Minato ku said:


> Strasbourg Saint-Denis


I can definitely imagine an MF 01 traveling through this station. 

I know this segment is a double-decker tunnel. Is Line 9 on the lower level? Or Line 8?


----------



## Minato ku

The line 9 is on the lower level, that's why it has a low ceiling.


----------



## HARTride 2012

^^
Oh I see. I kinda figured so, but I just wanted to make sure I was right.

=======

Is this common along







??





=======

According to Symbioz, MP 89CC #24 is next to move to Line 4. 

=======

*Speaking of Symbioz, they now have a comprehensive page on the Grand Paris Express project*
http://www.symbioz.net/index.php?id=99

_*English (Google Translate)*_
http://translate.googleusercontent....?id=99&usg=ALkJrhjsvafeUjKoOvNvbwIQtKp69iJWsA


----------



## Minato ku

Top three busiest stations by rubber-tired lines.









-La Défense: 136,000
-Châtelet: 128,000
-Charles de Gaulle Étoile: 104,000









-Gare du Nord: 139,000
-Châtelet: 136,000
-Montparnasse-Bienvenue: 116,000









-Place d'Italie: 103,000
-Charles de Gaulle Étoile: 100,000
-Montparnasse-Bienvenue: 96,000









-Châtelet: 87,000
-République: 82,000
-Belleville: 57,000









-Saint Lazare: 151,000
-Gare de Lyon: 141,000
-Châtelet: 116,000


----------



## randy2gray

A little smelled!!


----------



## HARTride 2012

Minato ku said:


> Top three busiest stations by rubber-tired lines.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -La Défense: 136,000
> -Châtelet: 128,000
> -Charles de Gaulle Étoile: 104,000
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -Gare du Nord: 139,000
> -Châtelet: 136,000
> -Montparnasse-Bienvenue: 116,000
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -Place d'Italie: 103,000
> -Charles de Gaulle Étoile: 100,000
> -Montparnasse-Bienvenue: 96,000
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -Châtelet: 87,000
> -République: 82,000
> -Belleville: 57,000
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -Saint Lazare: 151,000
> -Gare de Lyon: 141,000
> -Châtelet: 116,000


WOW!  Very impressive, especially for the Line 1 & 4 stations.


----------



## Minato ku

The line 14 is more impressive, it has the two busiest stations of the rubber-tired lines.


----------



## HARTride 2012

^^
True true.

I'm really looking forward to the future of Line 14 (including both extensions, future rolling stock, etc). 

Furthermore though, I am wondering where the MP 89CA will go to once the new stock is in place. It is rather easy for me to picture the MP 05 on Line 1, especially if they extend the line either west or east (or both), but the MP 89CA boggles me.


----------



## HARTride 2012

46arthurdu has begun uploading his







videos. This perspective is in the westbound direction, starting from Château de Vincennes. So we will have two different video perspectives on







, as we do with the videos for







. The eastbound direction video was filmed earlier by Busfotodotnl.

As always, I have posted links to the new videos in Post #2493.






*I will not be embedding the other parts. Again, the links can be found in Post #2493.*


----------



## Minato ku

Great, it is in the east to weast bound unlike all the other videos.


----------



## HARTride 2012

^^
Yes, and it is one of two lines (the other being Line 14) where there is a video of the entire line in both directions.

Note, the video of Line 3 was also in the westbound direction, as well as Lines 6 & 10. Lines 2, 7b were filmed going eastbound. Lines 5 & 13 were filmed going north.

I would suspect that Line 7 will be filmed going south due to the southern branches. Line 4 may be done going north.

============

At about 5:20 into the video, we see the raccord tunnel to Line 6 at Nation (interesting how they keep the tunnel closed with a aluminum door).

*Also, no announcement for Gare de Lyon? Very odd.*


----------



## HARTride 2012

HARTride 2012 said:


> Wow! Was the MF 01 for Line 9 a STIF purchase as well? If so, I did not know. All I knew was that the MP 05 for Line 14 was a STIF purchase.


This dated article has answered my question. It is a 50/50 split between STIF & RATP. Thus, it is possible that this fleet will begin a mixed livery trend on the Metro (alongside the MP 05 trains going to Line 14) that contains both the RATP green and the STIF grey.

http://www.railwayobserver.com/inde...ratp-orders-66-more-trainsets-for-paris-metro

I would take it that the livery that we will see on both the Line 9 MF 01 and the Line 14 MP 05 will be similar to that of the MI 09 stock on the RER A, with the STIF grey gracing the midsection of the trains on each side (across the windows) and the RATP green in vertical stripes along each exit door. _Though it can be anyone's guess at what the livery will actually end up being, this is just a good guess based on what we've seen with the renovated MI 79 on the RER B & the new MI 09 on the RER A._


----------



## trainrover

That announcment hailing from last summer makes one wonder what obligatory ploy must've been brought about for there to have been no upgrade from the 01 --uhm-- namesake


----------



## HARTride 2012

^^
Gotta wonder about that...definitely.

the French Wiki mentions of an MF 11 to replace the MF 67 on Lines 3, 10, and 12, but nothing seems to be official since nothing came about of an "MP 09" for Line 6. Minato also mentioned in an earlier post that there are rumors that the MF 01 could take over for Lines 3, 10, and 12.



Minato ku said:


> In my opinion, this is just a matter of months before we hear about the replacement of those trains.
> Some rumors heard in the RATP say it could be the MF01.


Likely, we will see something of an "MP 13/14/15" for Lines 6 (CC, 5 cars), 11 (CC, 5 cars), and 14 (CA, 8 cars).








Gare du Nord


----------



## HARTride 2012

*On Line 4;* with 19 MP 89CC trains now in service (as of 3/22), it is possible that if the RATP continues to switch out 3 trains per month, that by the time station Montrouge opens in December, that there may only be 2 to 3 MP 59 trains left in service. Should the arrival of the MP 05 accelerate on Line 1, it is possible that all of the MP 59 trains could leave Line 4 by November. 

*According to Symbioz, the next MP 89CC train to be transferred is #25. It should be in operation today (3/22).*

Below, we see the list from Symbioz. (French/English)
http://www.symbioz.net/index.php?id=101



> - CC 01 : Livrée le 12/04/11 ; En service. - CC 01: Delivered on 12/04/11; In service.
> - CC 03 : Livrée le 18/01/12 ; En service. - CC 03: Delivered on 18/01/12; In service.
> - CC 07 : Livrée le 25/01/12 ; En service. - CC 07: Delivered on 25/01/12; In service.
> - CC 08 : Livrée le 01/02/12 ; En service. - CC 08: Delivered on 01/02/12; In service.
> - CC 09 : Livrée le 08/02/12 ; En service. - CC 09: Delivered on 08/02/12; In service.
> - CC 12 : Livrée le 15/02/12 ; En service. - CC 12: Delivered on 15/02/12; In service.
> - CC 13 : Livrée le 29/02/12 ; En service. - CC 13: Delivered on 29/02/12; In service.
> - CC 14 : Livrée le 26/10/11 ; En service. - CC 14: Delivered on 26/10/11; In service.
> - CC 18 : Livrée le 07/03/12 ; En service. - CC 18: Delivered on 07/03/12; In service.
> - CC 20 : Livrée le 04/11/11 ; En service. - CC 20: Delivered on 04/11/11; In service.
> - CC 24 : Livrée le 14/03/12 ; En service. - CC 24: Delivered on 14/03/12; In service.
> - CC 25 : Livrée le 21/03/12 ; En service. - CC 25: Delivered on 21/03/12; In service.
> - CC 29 : Livrée le 16/11/11 ; En service. - CC 29: Delivered on 16/11/11; In service.
> - CC 30 : Livrée le 23/11/11 ; En service. - CC 30: Delivered on 23/11/11; In service.
> - CC 31 : Livrée le 30/11/11 ; En service. - CC 31: Delivered on 30/11/11; In service.
> - CC 34 : Livrée le 07/12/11 ; En service. - CC 34: Delivered on 07/12/11; In service.
> - CC 38 : Livrée le 14/12/11 ; En service. - CC 38: Delivered on 14/12/11; In service.
> - CC 40 : Livrée le 21/12/11 ; En service. - CC 40: Delivered on 21/12/11; In service.
> - CC 44 : Livrée le 02/09/11 ; En service. - CC 44: Delivered on 02/09/11; In service.


----------



## HARTride 2012

From Metro Pole (Metropolis)
http://www.metro-pole.net/actu/article1220.html








Bel Air - MP 89CC #25 in transit to











>


=======








- Raymond Queunaud
http://youtu.be/4KPmNl9xjyc

At about 19 seconds into the video, you will notice that the middle car of the MF 01 is tagged. :/

=======








A look inside the garage at Saint Quen. 






I did not previously know that this particular garage not only stores trains for







(the MP 59 & MP 89CC) but also conducts heavy maintenance work for the MF 77 trains of


----------



## Minato ku

^^ I visited Saint Ouen garage, almost three years ago in June 2009, I was surprised to see that I didn't post my pics of this visit here.
Weird I was almost sure that I did.
Anyway it is never too late.

*Saint Ouen garage*













































Only the minor repair work for the MP59 is done at Saint Ouen, 
the heavy maintenances are done at Fontenay garage at the end of the line 1.


























Used brake block


----------



## Minato ku

When I visited the garage it was in work for the MP89 arrival on the line 4.








The tunnel entrance of the line 4 is visible.

















MP59 driver cabin












































MP89 driver cabin


----------



## Minato ku

MF77 maintenance.
As HARTride 2012 wrote, Saint Ouen is where is done the heavy maintance work for the MF77.
Guess how the MF77 come here ? By using the track of the line 4.
Steel train can run on rubber tired line.







































































Refurbished MF77



































Refurbished MF77 driver cabin


----------



## Minato ku

Chopper, KESAR "traction-braking" equipment






























































Traction engine MF5


----------



## Minato ku

ATO system testing.


----------



## HARTride 2012

^^
Impressive photos! 

And now we know why the MF 77 often frequents Line 4, so they can get to the garage at St. Quen. 

I assume that the refurb work for the MF 77 is occurring here as well?
Any word as to when the Line 8 trains may be redone?


----------



## Minato ku

No the refurb work (now over) was done by Ansaldobreda in a plant in Cannes (southern France).
The RATP was very upset of the result (defects, 6 years late on the planning...), it decided to not renovate the other MF77, at least not as heavy as the line 13 stock and not by the same company.


----------



## Clery

Minato ku said:


> No the refurb work (now over) was done by Ansaldobreda in a plant in Cannes (southern France).
> The RATP was very upset of the result (defects, 6 years late on the planning...), it decided to not renovate the other MF77, at least not as heavy as the line 13 stock and not by the same company.


How do you know that? From Symbioz?


----------



## Minato ku

Not only, the press did several articles.



> *Métro parisien : AnsaldoBreda et RATP, fin de partie*
> 08/03/2012
> 
> Ce devrait être le dernier épisode d’un long feuilleton : le 8 mars, la cour d’appel d’Aix-en-Provence a infirmé la décision du tribunal de commerce de Marseille, rendue le 23 novembre 2011, et décidé de ne pas ordonner la poursuite du contrat conclu entre la RATP et le groupe AnsaldoBreda. Il portait sur la rénovation des lignes 13, 7 et 8 du métro parisien. Comme la RATP était le seul client en France de l’usine AnsaldoBreda de Cannes (114 salariés), c’est l’un des deux sites de rénovation ferroviaire en France qui va fermer, faute de contrats. Deux jours plus tôt, l’usine avait fait partir la dernière rame de la ligne 13 du métro parisien, rénovée dans le cadre d’un contrat portant sur 66 rames. Une livraison effectuée avec près de six ans de retard, précise-t-on à la RATP. Le jugement précise d’ailleurs qu’aucun « manquement à la loyauté contractuelle ne peut être imputé à la RATP, dont la position n’a jamais été entachée d’équivoque ». La RATP rappelle qu’elle a subi « un préjudice considérable en raison de la très mauvaise exécution du marché » par AnsaldoBreda France et sa société mère italienne, AnsaldoBreda SPA. En cause, outre le retard, le niveau de fiabilité des rames, la multiplicité des malfaçons sur un matériel pour lequel la RATP n’a jamais pu obtenir les documentations techniques.


http://www.ville-rail-transports.com/content/17125-m%C3%A9tro-parisien-ansaldobreda-et-ratp-fin-de-partie


----------



## HARTride 2012

^^
Wow, that is a huge disappointment. I really like the refurbished trains on Line 13.

So then, we can expect that the trains on Lines 7 & 8 will probably be done on a similar scale as the MF 67 on Lines 10 & 12?


----------



## Minato ku

Esplanade de la Défense


----------



## HARTride 2012

^^
The top of the MP 05 is already looking very dirty :/

====

According to Symbioz, MP 89CC #28 is next to be transferred, should be in service on Line 4 by Friday.

We will then have 20 MP 89CC & 27 MP 59 trains on the line, the RATP is nearing the halfway mark!


----------



## Minato ku

Porte d’Orléans 











HARTride 2012 said:


> The top of the MP 05 is already looking very dirty


The RATP don't do a good job when it come to cleaning.
You should see how dirty are the MF01 of the line 2, the interior is ok but the exterior is more brown than green and white. 
As the RATP use sticker as lively for trains, it get dirtier faster than with painting.


----------



## HARTride 2012

^^
Wow. That is definitely not good :/


----------



## Minato ku

Saint Lazare


----------



## Minato ku

Nation


----------



## HARTride 2012

Something I stumbled upon the other day is a forum dedicated to Parisian transports.

http://fandemetro.forumgratuit.org/

Only problem is.......it's in French. And in order to view threads, one must register first.

By any chance, is anyone here registered on that forum also?


----------



## Minato ku

No, but this forum seems new.
The number of threads and post is very low. (only one thread and one post about the RER).
I don't believe that we will see more information than on Symbioz.


----------



## HARTride 2012

^^
I see.

Perhaps more chatter will be about later as that forum grows and the MF01 begins to go onto Line 9.


----------



## HARTride 2012

Odéon


----------



## Minato ku

Rome


----------



## HARTride 2012

^^
Why so dark & dreary?


----------



## trainrover

Dim, dingy, I can understand, I liken it to mood ambience that Francophones appear drawn to, but to be pegging dreariness to coloured, tinted lighting?


----------



## Minato ku

The dark blue is the natural lighting. 








Charles de Gaulle Etoile.


----------



## HARTride 2012

^^
Natural lighting or not, Rome still looks too dark (in my opinion), even compared to CDG above.








Mind the Gap @ Concorde. (Probably filmed prior to PSD installation).


----------



## trainrover

Intensity of illuminosity aside, what aspect about station Rome strikes you dreary?

I ask this because *far too many* years of fashionability have been limited (devoted) to colourless clothing, to colourless interiors of highly popular restaurants, etc., etc., such that I suspect folks of becoming overly accustomed to such dreariness.


----------



## Minato ku

No exactly , Chateau Landon is connected with the platforms of Gare de l'Est railway terminal, not the Gare de l'Est subway station.


----------



## HARTride 2012

^^
Oh I see.


----------



## trainrover

(If necessary, alternate icons:










































































































)


----------



## HARTride 2012

^^
No icons for M3b, M7b?


----------



## Cosmin




----------



## HARTride 2012

^^
Ok, cool!

====

For those of you who may frequent Wikipedia (well, the English version anyway), I have been updating the English articles relating to the Metro lines and rolling stock to be more in line with the French version. I've realized that since the English version misses a lot of what the French version contains, especially when it comes to the various lines.

For example, I have revamped the English pages relating to:










Link to the article for Line 4.

Rolling Stock - MA 51 (revision), MP 55 (new article), MP 59 (expansion), MF 67 (expansion), MP 73 (expansion), MP 89 (expansion), MF 01 (expansion), MP 05 (revision), MP ?? (new article - there is already one in the French Wiki for the proposed stock for M6 & M14)

And on a lesser extent...

















wil be next for me to update/expand.


----------



## Minato ku

Saint-Lazare








Train reversal


----------



## HARTride 2012

^^
Quite an unused space on the platform. I wonder if this area will be utilized after the expansion to 8 car trains...

====

According to Symbioz, MP 89CC #21 is next to move to







, should be in service by Friday.


----------



## trainrover

Must passengers still have to open the doors themselves, boarding or getting off a Line 1 metro, or do all its doors upon arrival? If so, how well was the transition from manual to automatic doors? If manual, then how do passengers open the platform screen doors?

It's odd that MF 67 and MF 77 are currently the only wiki-listed Paris metro stock wherein their doors are even mentioned; for the MF 67, its flip handle door opener appears to be referred to as being _vis-à-vis_, although "'plug' type door openers" seems to be an additional term :dunno:


----------



## HARTride 2012

^^
Stock MF 88 & older, passengers open the doors themselves. The MP 89, MF 01, and MP 05, all doors open automatically.

The flip handle doors are on the MP 59, MF 67, and MP 73. The "plug" openers (which basically are buttons) are equipped on the MF 77 & MF 88.

I recently updated the English Wiki article to include more info from the French Wiki on the MF 67. There was one prototype series (Series B) that had an experimental "plug" type door openers similar to the MF 77.


----------



## Minato ku

MP89, MF01 and MP05 have automatic doors.
For the line 13 (MF77), the platform doors are automatic but the train doors are manual. 
Note that in the MF77, doors can be automatic, it happen sometimes that all doors open in the same moment without the intervention of any passengers.

EDIT: HARTride was faster than me.


----------



## trainrover

Thank you, you two, quite clear. I know you did, HARTride 2012, I was hoping you'd add in the bits about manual doors on the older stock oke: unless Europeans think that distinction(?) of theirs barely worth mentioning. BTW, I have to disagree with you on this one:


HARTride 2012 said:


> The MR 63 in Montreal sound just like the MP 59 in Paris.


The MP 59 sounds like it's been re-motored, its sound is merely similar. The hum to the MP59 traction motors used to have quite a lower pitch compared to the MR 63, plus the pitch of its tyres at speed was also lower, making me suspect their being more heavy duty than Montreal's own lot, such that their sounds were altogether distinct from one another.


----------



## Minato ku

Porte de Bagnolet


----------



## parcdesprinces

del


----------



## HARTride 2012

trainrover said:


> The MP 59 sounds like it's been re-motored, its sound is merely similar. The hum to the MP59 traction motors used to have quite a lower pitch compared to the MR 63, plus the pitch of its tyres at speed was also lower, making me suspect their being more heavy duty than Montreal's own lot, such that their sounds were altogether distinct from one another.


I can never tell the difference....

In comparison to trains.............

Montreal MR 63 is based on the Paris MP 59
Santiago NS 74 is based on the Paris MP 73
Santiago NS 93 is based on the Paris MP 89
Laussane MP89TL is based on the Paris MP 89
Santiago AS 02 uses the same drivetrain as the Paris MF 01
Santiago NS 04 uses a similar drivetrain as the Paris MP 05 (but the MP 05 is even quieter than the NS 04).


----------



## Minato ku

AS02 and MF01 are two different rolling stock.
The AS02 is built by Alstom while the MF01 is built by Bombardier and Alstom.

Trains built after the NS93 in Santiago metro are not anymore based on Paris rolling stock.


----------



## ajw373

Minato ku said:


> AS02 and MF01 are two different rolling stock.
> The AS02 is built by Alstom while the MF01 is built by Bombardier and Alstom.


He said the AS02 has the same drive train (read traction package) which is true, as Alstom provide the traction package for the MF01. But yes the MF01 is being built by a consortium rather than Alstom alone.


----------



## HARTride 2012

ajw373 said:


> He said the AS02 has the same drive train (read traction package) which is true, as Alstom provide the traction package for the MF01. But yes the MF01 is being built by a consortium rather than Alstom alone.


My point exactly.

I was also making the same point with comparing the NS 04 to the MP 89 & MP 05.

The NS 04 is vastly different from the MP 89, but it uses a similar drivetrain, with the exception that it has a quieter acceleration/deceleration. The MP 05 is even more quiet than either of these trains.

====

With respect to Santiago's rolling stock, and I think that I mentioned it briefly before. For their new Lines 3 & 6, they are planning both lines to be automated like Paris' Lines 1 & 14, but the passengers will have the ability to open the train doors themselves (like the MF 77). The PSDs will open automatically regardless. This is a reversal of direction that Paris has moved towards, where train doors open automatically at once.

Santiago, in recent years, has chosen a Spanish company (CAF) to supply its rolling stock rather than Alstom. I'm not sure if they will choose Alstom again in the future, but for now, CAF has contracted to supply the trains for their automated lines 3 & 6.


----------



## trainrover

MR63 is the fleet that gives jerky starts (accelerating from 0KPH to 4[?]KPH), abominally so when operated manually, whereas no MP59 ever did ... I guess the Canadian manufacturer mustn't have based the MR63 on the MP59 all that well.


----------



## dale88

trainrover said:


> The MP 59 sounds like it's been re-motored, its sound is merely similar. The hum to the MP59 traction motors used to have quite a lower pitch compared to the MR 63, plus the pitch of its tyres at speed was also lower, making me suspect their being more heavy duty than Montreal's own lot, such that their sounds were altogether distinct from one another.


The mp59s haven't been re-motored it is the wheels that have been modified. 

The high pitch sound you hear, is similar to what you can hear on the mp73s, it is actually a brush that is added under the guiding wheels (the ones that run on the side bars), and by brushing the tracks, it creates that high pitched sound.

Normally this brush is only used on lines where the rubber-tire trains run outdoors, as its helps clean the track (water, snow, dead leaf etc...). 

Right now only the mp73s of line 6 and mp89/mp05 of line 1 need the brushes. The mp59 that were running on line 1 also had the brushes.

On this video you can hear the high pitch sound on mp59 from the time they were running on line 1: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7tShb8TPtFM&feature=relmfu (the first part is about mf77 and second part mp59)

However the reason behind the modifications are unknown (at least i don't know).

dale88


----------



## Alargule

^^ Yeah, especially the last part...


----------



## Sacré Coeur

Don't you have noticed something weird in this video?

The video starts at Republique station (Pont de Sèvres direction) on line 9. At the end of the video, juster after having passed through Saint Martin station (the ghost station where the Promoteus promotion is), we are supposed to arrive at Strasbourg Saint Denis station. But if you look at carefully, the train stops at Saint Augustin station (on line 9 too). But those stations are not next to each other.


----------



## Minato ku

I saw this yesterday.


----------



## HARTride 2012

Sacré Coeur said:


> Don't you have noticed something weird in this video?
> 
> The video starts at Republique station (Pont de Sèvres direction) on line 9. At the end of the video, juster after having passed through Saint Martin station (the ghost station where the Promoteus promotion is), we are supposed to arrive at Strasbourg Saint Denis station. But if you look at carefully, the train stops at Saint Augustin station (on line 9 too). But those stations are not next to each other.


I noticed that too...


----------



## WC_EEND

HARTride 2012 said:


> I noticed that too...


I didn't... Then again, I was doing 10 things at a time, so I wasn't really paying attention once the train left Saint-Martin


----------



## Minato ku

Gare d’Austerlitz


----------



## HARTride 2012

MP 05






=======
We have reached the halfway point with the cascading of rolling stock! :banana:









29 MP 89CC
27 MP 05









25 MP 59
23 MP 89CC









27 MF 67F
27 MF 01

Stock counts obtained as of 5/20/12 from the French Wiki & Symbioz.


----------



## Minato ku

The line 1 is completely driverless during the night.


----------



## HARTride 2012

^^
Which is totally awesome!


----------



## WC_EEND

Does that also mean 24/7 service?


----------



## HARTride 2012

^^
Highly unlikely. It just means that only the MP 05 are running during the evening hours because passenger traffic isn't as high and thus not as many trains are needed.

Soon, we will see only the MP 05 operate at other non-peak times also. I would guess that once there are roughly 45 MP 05 trains on the line, that the remaining MP 89CC trains will be moved over to







.

If the pace of cascading continues at its current pace (roughly 3 to 4 trains transferred per month), we could reach the 3/4 mark by October, with the cascading process nearly complete by January, 2013. Of course, if the movement of the MP 05 is accelerated further, all of the MP 59 stock on







could be retired by December.


----------



## Nephasto

HARTride 2012 said:


> We have reached the halfway point with the cascading of rolling stock! :banana:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 29 MP 89CC
> 27 MP 05
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 25 MP 59
> 23 MP 89CC
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 27 MF 67F
> 27 MF 01
> 
> Stock counts obtained as of 5/20/12 from the French Wiki & Symbioz.


Do you know when will the line 1 be fully automated, wich only MP05's, and line 4 with only MP89's?


----------



## HARTride 2012

Nephasto said:


> Do you know when will the line 1 be fully automated, wich only MP05's, and line 4 with only MP89's?


See my edited post above.

If the movement of the MP 05 is accelerated further, we may see all of the MP 05 in service on







by November. The current pace is at roughly 3 to 4 trains per month, which puts the completion of cascading to about January or February of 2013.

The same can be said of







, the transfer of MP 89CC stock is dependent on the arrival of the MP 05 stock. The current pace of transfer from







to







is roughly 3 trains per month. The pace of retirement of the MP 59 stock is 2 trains per month, according to what Minato had mentioned in an earlier post. The current timeframe for







to be equipped with all 53 MP 89CC trains is by February, 2013.

For the MF 67/MF 01 cascading on







, the pace of turnover is roughly 3 trains per month (3 MF 01 trains brought online per month/2 to 3 MF 67 brought offline per month).

According to Symbioz, many of the MF 67F stock are being retired depending on how the trains' conditions are. Trains that are in better condition are being shuffled to







to allow some of the MF 67D stock to be moved to







in preparation for the Aubervillers extension.


----------



## Busfotodotnl

Once







is MP05 only within some months, does somebody know anything will change in the service? Higher speeds or increased interval, only possible with Mp05's?


----------



## HARTride 2012

^^
I believe Minato mentioned that service frequencies will be improved.


----------



## Minato ku

^^ 85 seconds instead of 105.
With this higher frequencies and the new trains (the MP05 can carry 6% more passangers than the MP89), the capacity of the line 1 will increase by 25%.


----------



## HARTride 2012

PROMETHEUS (formerly St-Martin) 

Choose your...........*DESTINY!*
Soft guitar, or dramatic finish...











And on the platform...


----------



## WC_EEND

^^ thanks for the vids


----------



## HARTride 2012

No problem 

Someone would probably post them soon. It may as well be me. :lol:


----------



## Minato ku

La Motte Picquet Grenelle


----------



## Minato ku

Duroc, platform doors.


















The installation also began at Montparnasse-Bienvenue.


----------



## Nephasto

^^Which stations on line 13 were already fitter with PSD's? Is there any site with that information? Is Saint Lazare station already fitted with them? :cheers:


----------



## Minato ku

^^ Saint Lazare was the third station to be equipped with platform doors, it was in early 2011.









The first was Chatillon-Montrouge in 2008, second Miromesnil in summer 2010.

Stations where platform doors were planned on line 13.








Stations done
-Basilique de Saint-Denis
-Place de Clichy
-Liège
-Saint Lazare
-Miromesnil
-Champs Elysées Clemenceau
-Invalides
-Varennes
-Saint-François Xavier
-Châtillon-Montrouge


----------



## Nephasto

^^Thank you! :cheers:
Paris is king when it comes to fitting PSD's in existing stations! :cheers:


----------



## HARTride 2012

^^
Agreed!


----------



## WC_EEND

About those PSDs, I understand why they were fitted and from a safety perspective it makes complete sense, but am I the only one who thinks retrofitting them in the older stations sort of kills off the atmosphere a bit?


----------



## Minato ku

While it make harder to take picture of Paris, those plaform doors don't kill the atmosphere of Paris metro.



Nephasto said:


> ^^Thank you! :cheers:
> Paris is king when it comes to fitting PSD's in existing stations! :cheers:


Well only in Europe, because in Asia there are several cities where such work have been done in a much wider scale (Tokyo by exemple).
Anyway unlike in Asia, the half heigh platform doors in Paris are much taller.

I read on internet that the installation at Saint-Denis Porte de Paris is done.
Picture comming on Thursday.


----------



## Nephasto

^^But Paris ligne 1 was the first line in the world to be tranformed (not build from the start like that) in an automatic line, wasn't it?


----------



## Bogdy

btw What about the separation of one of the branch of ligne 13, and the construction of a new station in Saint Lazare. I know that's almost impossible to construct a new station in Saint Lazare, but are there any news?


----------



## Minato ku

Nephasto said:


> ^^But Paris ligne 1 was the first line in the world to be tranformed (not build from the start like that) in an automatic line, wasn't it?


No, it was the U2/3 in Nuremberg.
In Paris metro line 1, work was much heavier and difficult.
The U2 is a more recent line (built between 1984 and 1999) while the line 1 is over a centery old.
The traffic is much heavier on line 1 (it carry two time more passengers than the whole Nuremberg U-bahn network), so the installation of platform doors was necessary unlike in Nurember U2.


----------



## Nephasto

^^I didn't know that. Thank you. :cheers:

Was that Nuremberg line supposed to be run automatically, when it was build in the 1980's, or was it a totally novelty, like in paris line 1?


----------



## desi1

I admire your dedication and the quality of the info you're putting in this thread. Specially you Minato and Hartride, it's inspiring to see passionate people...so hats off to you guys, keep up the good work :bow:

Having said that, I can't help but feel a certain sadness when I see expansion of PSD...I suppose it makes sense from a technical point of view...but I mean it's really about erecting barriers between people...being a user of the metro myself, i can see how much it narrows the platform and the general perspective...you can't breathe...and it's very difficult to keep an eye on the cute girl on the other side :lol:...
I don't know...sometimes i wish i lived 40 years ago...when things were more simple...:|


----------



## Attus

Nephasto said:


> Was that Nuremberg line supposed to be run automatically, when it was build in the 1980's, or was it a totally novelty, like in paris line 1?


U2 and U3 in Nuremberg have the same tracks in city center and have separated branches in the outskirts, so it's like a >--< network. You can check it HERE. 

U2 was built in the traditional way and was opened in 1984. 
U3 was planned as driverless and was opened in 2008. In order to make the whole line of U3 driverless, the section which is used together with U2 must have had some development 'cause originally it was not able to run driverless trains.


----------



## HARTride 2012

desi1 said:


> I admire your dedication and the quality of the info you're putting in this thread. Specially you Minato and Hartride, it's inspiring to see passionate people...so hats off to you guys, keep up the good work :bow:


Thank you. Although I do not live in Paris, I have been very passionate about Parisian transport since I visited Paris in 2009. I love the many aspects of the Metro, especially the MP 89.


----------



## WC_EEND

HARTride 2012 said:


> especially the MP 89.


That makes 2 of us 

Edit: Much like London though, I really like the general look of the stations and I am quite fascinated by the abandoned stations.


----------



## HARTride 2012

Concorde













Cour Saint-Émilion


----------



## Skyrobot

Ah, Paris metro! It was so many years ago I was staying in the Ronceray(?) hotel and had to take the metro and a regional train to the IBM training centre. Much must have changed. I must slowly read thru this thread to recollect some memories.


----------



## HARTride 2012

Surprisingly, I don't even remember going on Line 1 during my visit, but I know I did at least once. I mostly remember traveling Line 2 from Clichy to Barbes and Line 6 from Bercy all the way through to Passy. Plus Line 4 from Odeon to Chateau Rouge.


----------



## WC_EEND

^^ When I stayed in Paris, it was always at the Ibis hotel near Bastille (except for one time at an Ibis in Montmartre and once at a friend of my dad's in St-Maur-Les-Fosses) so I took Line 1 nearly every time


----------



## Minato ku

HARTride 2012 said:


> Surprisingly, I don't even remember going on Line 1 during my visit, but I know I did at least once. I mostly remember traveling Line 2 from Clichy to Barbes and Line 6 from Bercy all the way through to Passy. Plus Line 4 from Odeon to Chateau Rouge.


A tourists visiting Paris who doesn't use the line 1, I never thought this existed !!! 

*Opening of the line 12 to Front Populaire, December 10, 2012.*


----------



## WC_EEND

Also, this was in the mail yesterday: http://www.amazon.fr/gp/product/284096726X/ref=s9_simh_gw_p14_d16_g14_i1?pf_rd_m=A1X6FK5RDHNB96&pf_rd_s=center-2&pf_rd_r=1A06HNDFFGS3V597Z0C7&pf_rd_t=101&pf_rd_p=463375533&pf_rd_i=405320


----------



## HARTride 2012

WC_EEND said:


> ^^ When I stayed in Paris, it was always at the Ibis hotel near Bastille (except for one time at an Ibis in Montmartre and once at a friend of my dad's in St-Maur-Les-Fosses) so I took Line 1 nearly every time


The hotel I stayed at was along Blvd Strassbourg, near the Strassbourg-St. Denis station of Line 4/8/9. So I took Line 4 a lot.



Minato ku said:


> A tourists visiting Paris who doesn't use the line 1, I never thought this existed !!!
> 
> *Opening of the line 12 to Front Populaire, December 10, 2012.*


:lol: And I'm being honest here. I can't remember using Line 1.

And great news to the Line 12 extension. So it appears it will open before Line 4 to Montrouge.


----------



## HARTride 2012

Cité (by ErebosSan)


----------



## Minato ku

Saint-Denis Porte de Paris.
I confirm that the station has platform doors, so in the planned stations only Montparnasse is not yet equipped.


----------



## HARTride 2012

^^
Great progress!

Maybe when the entire Line 13 is fitted with PSDs that perhaps automation may become more strongly considered over some of the other lines. Just a thought there.


----------



## Minato ku

Mairie de Montrouge
New render









This is how it was before.


Minato ku said:


>


----------



## HARTride 2012

^^
Very neat rendering! I hope that will be the finished product (or very close to it).


----------



## Falubaz

Well why didnt they planed to instal the PSDs in this new station if there is a programm to put them in the system? It would be less annoying if they did it right now.


----------



## Minato ku

Platform doors were only planned on lines 1 and 13 and some MP59 could still run on line 4 at the opening of Mairie de Montrouge.
The MP89 and MP59 don't have the doors at the same position.


----------



## HARTride 2012

^^
If I am calculating it correctly, there could be up to 5 to 8 MP 59 still running on Line 4 when Montrouge opens. I still hear that it is not expected that all the MP 05 will be released to Line 1 by December.

I've also heard from the Symbioz forum that there are problems with MP 05 #516, it does not currently run. Minato, do you happen to know about this?


----------



## Minato ku

An accident at the factory but I don't know the detail.


----------



## HARTride 2012

^^
I see.


----------



## Minato ku

Porte de Vincennes, new entrances



























_______________________________________

The platform doors at Duroc (M13) are done.


----------



## HARTride 2012

^^
Neat, modern entrance. Now if they would at least refurbish the rest of the station.


----------



## WC_EEND

Oooh, shiny  I just hope they didn't replace one of the old entrances (like the Guimard ones) by this new one. That said, it does look good.


----------



## HARTride 2012

Found this blog post while surfing the web. It features the sights & sounds of the MF 67 at Quai de la Rapée on







. The post was created back in November of 2011, a crucial time one can say, as there are now more MF 01 than there are MF 67 on the line.

http://soundlandscapes.wordpress.com/2011/11/27/paris-metro-line-5-vanishing-sounds/

Speaking of which, the rolling stock counts are now as follows:








29 MP 05|27 MP 89CC







23 MP 59|25 MP 89CC







26 MF 67F|28 MF 01

*Note that we have MP 05 #516 in the shop.

======

Is CCTV being installed inside trains on







?

From the Symbioz Forum (Post # 1285): http://www.symbioz.net/forum/ouragan/messages.php?topic=3308&page=128



>


Can anyone explain why?


----------



## Minato ku

^^ There are problems of intrusion into the driving cabin.








Montparnasse-Bienvenue
platform doors.


----------



## HARTride 2012

^^
Interesting (intrusion into the cabin of an MF 77....or any subway train for that matter).








Various scenes





MP 89CC #23 is now running on







according to Symbioz.

The next train (as mentioned two pages ago) will be #36, transferring on June 27.

The first July transfer will be #43 on July 18.








The MF 77 passes by four MF 67F trains of







in Créteil. All of the trains are sadly tagged. I assume they will be scrapped?


----------



## Night Fury

I really like the modern renders and that new entrance at Porte de Vincennes, the Paris metro needs more of those.


----------



## HARTride 2012

^^
Agreed. But again, now only if they would renovate the station itself, it looks like trash - even with the automation improvements.


----------



## Minato ku

Montparnasse-Bienvenue











WC_EEND said:


> Those MP59s are like saunas when it's hot outside. It was hot in the other trains too but it felt like the MP59s (and especially on line 4) were the worst.


MP59 of the line 4 are the hottest trains in the network.


----------



## HARTride 2012

^^
Is it because the MP 59s are such old trains?


----------



## CalumCookable

I'm a bit confused about the process of installing the platform screen doors. The entire platform isn't fitted with the doors overnight - it's done in stages. Before the work is completed, what happens? Are the doors kept closed, preventing people from boarding particular carriages? Are they left open all day? Or do the doors that have been fitted operate as designed even when the entire platform hasn't been fitted with them yet?

This might seem like a bit of a naïve question but the Subway in my city, Glasgow, will have platform screen doors fitted in the next few years and I'm curious to know what to expect.


----------



## Minato ku

^^ Doors are working, even if the entire platform hasn't been fitted with them.
To kept doors closed until the complete installation is not possible in a busy subway network like Paris and we can clearly see in the picture that doors are closed when there is not train.


----------



## CalumCookable

Minato ku said:


> ^^ Doors are working, even if the entire platform hasn't been fitted with them.
> To kept doors closed until the complete installation is not possible in a busy subway network like Paris and we can clearly see in the picture that doors are closed when there is not train.


Ah, thank you


----------



## HARTride 2012

^^
Which makes tons of sense.


----------



## Minato ku

Nation


----------



## HARTride 2012

^^
Crowded.


----------



## Clery

I've recently discovered a funny satyre about the Paris metro.

For those not speaking French, here's the pitch:
_Super line 1 and Super line 14 make everything they can to serve people in making them reach their office each morning. Unfortunately, the evil RER B wants to block everyone because he's just evil._

That's funny for locals because line 1 and 14 are known in Paris to be very efficient whereas the RER B is a mess (it's much better than RER D for me but whatever, I haven't made the movie).


----------



## Minato ku

Bel-Air


----------



## HARTride 2012

Gare du Nord.






Various scenes


----------



## HARTride 2012

I was reading on the Symbioz forums about the MP 05 (Line 1). If I read things correctly, is appears that a few trains have already been vandalized in the sense that there are scratchiti on windows, etc. Also passengers making a mess on the seats with food, etc.


----------



## Minato ku

^^ Like this.


----------



## WC_EEND

HARTride 2012 said:


> I was reading on the Symbioz forums about the MP 05 (Line 1). If I read things correctly, is appears that a few trains have already been vandalized in the sense that there are scratchiti on windows, etc. Also passengers making a mess on the seats with food, etc.


That is correct, when I was in Paris last tuesday I noticed scratched windows on the MP05 trains. I didn't see people eating on them though.


----------



## Highcliff

people 
does the elevated way of line 6 depreciate the neighbooring or that doesn't make any difference?


----------



## Minato ku

^^ It doesn't make any difference. 
Bel-Air is a quite wealthy area.
___________________________________________








République


----------



## HARTride 2012

WC_EEND said:


> That is correct, when I was in Paris last tuesday I noticed scratched windows on the MP05 trains.


Wow, not good. Especially for such new trains. hno:

I can only hope they do not become the "new" MP 59s.


----------



## Dugommier

New update about







extension to Mairie de Montrouge from _Rendez vous avec la ligne 4_ blog (with pics).


http://www.rendezvousavecla4.fr/blog/92316/Ca+bouge+sous+le+tunnel+!.html



.


----------



## ajw373

HARTride 2012 said:


> Wow, not good. Especially for such new trains. hno:
> 
> I can only hope they do not become the "new" MP 59s.


I would assume that these trains like almost all new public transport vehicles in area's where this kind of thing happens has replaceable film on the windows. So yep whilst it doesn't look good it is easily fixed once it gets too bad.


----------



## Nephasto

Highcliff said:


> people
> does the elevated way of line 6 depreciate the neighbooring or that doesn't make any difference?


Actually, I think the elevated stretch of the line 6, in the south of Paris, is quite charming. I don't believe it depreciate the areas where it passes at all.


----------



## HARTride 2012

Dugommier said:


> New update about
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> extension to Mairie de Montrouge from _Rendez vous avec la ligne 4_ blog (with pics).
> 
> 
> http://www.rendezvousavecla4.fr/blog/92316/Ca+bouge+sous+le+tunnel+!.html
> 
> 
> 
> .


BRAVO! :banana:



ajw373 said:


> I would assume that these trains like almost all new public transport vehicles in area's where this kind of thing happens has replaceable film on the windows. So yep whilst it doesn't look good it is easily fixed once it gets too bad.


True that.


----------



## Highcliff

a picture of line 6
I am impressed that the elevated don't depreciate the neighbooring








http://www.colinduff.com/france/paris2009a.html


----------



## Minato ku

Montparnasse Bienvenue
The installation of platform doors is done.


















No other station are planned for the moment.


----------



## HARTride 2012

^^
Impressive!

====

*Question to everyone here:* has anyone come across any renderings/recent news regarding the MF 01 for Line 9? Just curious because of the likelihood of there being a new livery with the STIF grey.


----------



## Minato ku

HARTride 2012 said:


> *Question to everyone here:* has anyone come across any renderings/recent news regarding the MF 01 for Line 9? Just curious because of the likelihood of there being a new livery with the STIF grey.


Unfortunatley nothing yet.
In my opinion it will be a bit like in the bus, there will be grey instead of the white.
___________________________________








Two MP05 at Gare du Lyon


----------



## HARTride 2012

^^
I see, thanks!


----------



## Minato ku

Video promotion of Siemens about the automation of the line 1. 




It is in French but if Siemens creates an English speaking video, I will post it.


----------



## HARTride 2012

For those of you who have Youtube Channels, 46arthurdu is actively taking suggestions for what lines he should film next. The options are listed below.

*Option A:* Film







in August/September, 2012 & then film







, followed by re-filming







in early 2013 since the originals were not in HD.

*-OR-*

*Option B:* Film







and re-film







in August/September, 2012 & then film







in early 2013, when the Montrouge & Popular Front extensions have already opened.

Just go to his channel & send him a message. He will decide based on the responses. I suggested the latter option, since it is better for him to film







just one time, after the extensions have opened.


----------



## pobre diablo

Hello. I'm going to Paris next week and I'm planning to use the Metro. I read that in order to open the door, you have to lift a handle or press a button? Since I've never seen that anywhere before, can anyone explain how that works? What about when you're inside going out?


----------



## HARTride 2012

^^
For the oldest rolling stock; the MP 59 (Lines 4 & 11), the MF 67 (Lines 3, 3b, 5, 9, 10, & 12), & the MP 73 (Line 6), you have to lift a handle to open the doors, whether you're inside or outside of the train. It's very easy really, it's just a small handle that you push up and the door will open.

For the MF 77 & MF 88 rolling stock (Lines 7, 7b, 8, & 13); these trains are equipped with buttons that you press to open the doors, whether you're inside or outside of the train.

The newer stock (MP 89, MF 01, & MP 05), the doors open/close automatically.


----------



## pobre diablo

^^
Thank you. I really don't wanna look like an idiot :lol:


----------



## HARTride 2012

^^
No problem.

When I visited Paris in 2009, I just figured everything out myself, not even realizing which stock trains I was on. :lol:

--

You'll fall in love with the subway during your visit, I'm sure. The older rolling stock on Lines 1, 4, & 5 are being switched out in favor of newer trains.


----------



## HARTride 2012

HARTride 2012 said:


> For those of you who have Youtube Channels, 46arthurdu is actively taking suggestions for what lines he should film next. The options are listed below.
> 
> *Option A:* Film
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> in August/September, 2012 & then film
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , followed by re-filming
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> in early 2013 since the originals were not in HD.
> 
> *-OR-*
> 
> *Option B:* Film
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and re-film
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> in August/September, 2012 & then film
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> in early 2013, when the Montrouge & Popular Front extensions have already opened.
> 
> Just go to his channel & send him a message. He will decide based on the responses. I suggested the latter option, since it is better for him to film
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> just one time, after the extensions have opened.


He is currently leaning towards the second option, with







being last.


----------



## CNGL

I prefer the second option too.

Oh, and I have to watch







videos and







Southbound ones, I haven't seen those yet.


----------



## HARTride 2012

^^
The Line 1 videos are good.

If you go to Post #2493, you can see all the videos. The neat thing about Line 1, is that Busfotodotnl filmed in the Eastbound direction, while 46arthurdu filmed in the Westbound direction. Both videos are great quality, so we have both directions to view.


----------



## Minato ku

Saint-Lazare


----------



## HARTride 2012

From the Symbioz Forum. The RATP announces fully automated weekend services on









http://www.ratp.fr/fr/upload/docs/application/pdf/2012-07/cp-automatisation-l1-we.pdf

Next MP 89CCs to move to









*#49 on 7/18/12
*#48 on 7/25/12

====







Asnières-Gennevilliers


----------



## Minato ku

Pereire


----------



## HARTride 2012

Old documentary featuring a cab ride along







. We also briefly see the BOA.






=======

Funny video find (link only). Don't worry folks, its a "hoax" video. But still interesting to watch.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mZ4JOntj8hg


----------



## Minato ku

The first video is a short documentary about the chief of the line 5 made in 1991.
Funny, at the end of the video she said that the RATP need a lifting.
The next year the lively of Paris metro became green with a new RATP logo.


----------



## HARTride 2012

^^
Interesting how she thought a facelift was needed.


----------



## Minato ku

^^ More than a facelift but a complete modernization of the RATP (not only the visible face but also the organisation).


----------



## HARTride 2012

^^
I can see that.

At that point in time, I'm sure there were many things in the agency that were outdated and the MP 89 was only in planning stages (i'm sure).


----------



## Wuppeltje

I am writing a small article about the metro of Paris, and I am here to get some ideas. The website I am writing for is a local government site about the construction of a new metro in Amsterdam called the North/Southline. 

Art Nouveau, rubber-tyred metro, automatic driverless trains, dense system and open entrances (no roof) are the things that I am going to write about. I am also thinking about any problems during the construction of the metro in Paris. As far as I know virtually the entire system has been build under the avenues in Paris. But I asume that they also demolished buildings during construction. 

A few questions about the metro of Paris:
-How many buildings have been demolished? 
-Are there any special buildings that have been demolished?
-Any remarkable problems (damaged buildings for example) during the construction of one of the metro lines?


----------



## Minato ku

I am not aware of any special building destroyed nor any buildings damaged during the construction of the metro.
If you did ask it for the RER, I could give some answer to you but I don't have any figure for Paris metro.
Obviously there were maybe some buildings demolished but nothing notable.

About more recent incident 
In 2003, the courtyard of a school collapsed due to the construction of the extension of the line 14.


----------



## Wuppeltje

Thanks! 

Well how about the RER? If we are talking about buildings? 

The RER is different from the Metro in Paris, however would you consider it a metro system? 

Line 4 goes under the Île de la Cité on the Île de la Cité. Any idea how they made that part? 

What do you find remarkable/interesting about the metro of Paris?


----------



## oompaloompa

amazing videos and pics !


----------



## Minato ku

Wuppeltje said:


> Thanks!
> Well how about the RER? If we are talking about buildings?


I answered you in this thread.
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=546006&page=54



Wuppeltje said:


> Line 4 goes under the Île de la Cité on the Île de la Cité. Any idea how they made that part?


Wikipedia will give you a better answer than me and with a better english.
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Paris_M%C3%A9tro_Line_4
_____________________________________








Ledru Rollin


----------



## Ledindondelafarce

Wuppeltje said:


> would you consider it a metro system?


A and B lines were built in the 70's as a regional metro system.
Nowadays, I think it can easily be considered as a metro system : very high frequencies, around every 2min during rush our in the central part, usually around every 5min on branches on A line, a little bit lower on B line. Both have very high ridership, more than any other metro line in Paris ( 1 200 000 passenger per week days on A line, around 800 000 on B line). Furthermore, it is not used as a usual suburban commuter line, there are many stations where a lot of people gets off the train, and another lot of people gets on. Trains usually go from one side of Paris to the other, and serve very dense areas. I'd say A and B line are metros.

However, the situation is a bit different for C, D and E lines. E line has quite low frequencies, it will probably become like A and B lines in the future with the extension to the west. D line can not be considered as a metro, as frequencies are low as well, and as its branches serve non-urbanized areas that are not part of Paris agglomeration. Situation on C line is more complicated : frequencies are not that low on the central part, but it serves places on the countryside, and the branch to Pontoise is a bit weird, very slow and very few frequencies. I'd say C line is half metro/half commuter line. Anyway, metro or not, every line is what it is, and this only depends on which box/word we put it in.


----------



## Minato ku

^^ The ridership of the RER E is not so low (over 300,000 passengers per working day) and we shouldn't forget that only half of the line is built.
When the other half will open, the traffic will double (even more according estimation) and with over 600,000 pax, it will be the third busiest RER line.

_______________________________________








République


----------



## Minato ku

TV news, the opening day of the line 14, October 15, 1998.





A short TV documentary about the line 14.
Note that it was diffused few day before the opening of the line.
Don't be surprised if trains are empty, what we see is the line during the last test.


----------



## HARTride 2012

Documentary on the Metro (1999)


----------



## HARTride 2012

La Defense - MP 05 changing directions.


----------



## WC_EEND

Interesting videos, both the documenary and the MP05 reversing. Also quite fun to see the bloke filming running through the train to make it to the front again in time.


----------



## Minato ku

Miromesnil


----------



## HARTride 2012

WC_EEND said:


> Interesting videos, both the documenary and the MP05 reversing. Also quite fun to see the bloke filming running through the train to make it to the front again in time.


I found that part funny. Plus an interruption in the video to hide from the MP 89 conductor. :nuts:


----------



## HARTride 2012

Tried to post this before, but perhaps it was overlooked.

*I am hearing from the Symbioz Forums that Montrouge







is delayed until February/March, 2013. Can anyone confirm this and explain why?*


----------



## Minato ku

Sorry, I can confirm it, we knew that the opening in December 2012 of Mairie de Montrouge would be hard to maintain.


----------



## HARTride 2012

^^
I see. I was reading the French Wiki as well, and the dates have changed there too.

I was reading the last post on the respective thread in the Symbioz Forum. It is mentioned that there are questions raised about the structural integrity of the station. Did I interpret that correctly?


----------



## Minato ku

Don't worry, there is no problem about the structural integrity of the station but the work took more time than planned.
There are many old quarries under Montrouge.


----------



## Clery

Minato ku said:


> ^^ The ridership of the RER E is not so low (over 300,000 passengers per working day) and we shouldn't forget that only half of the line is built.
> When the other half will open, the traffic will double (even more according estimation) and with over 600,000 pax, it will be the third busiest RER line.


Don't forget that, according to the current project, RER E will still keep a low frequency, even expanded wesbound. I hardly see how that's sustainable considering the crowd which will be attracted by the line but that's what has been decided.

I believe what Ledindondelafarce says is exactly spot on.

The key difference is a matter of operator :
- The operator of RER C, D and E is the SNCF, the national rail company.
- The main operator of RER A and B is the RATP, the Paris metro company (only some peripheral branches are operated by the SNCF).

Both companies don't have the same priorities :
- RATP has as priority urban transit : maximizing the mass of urban passengers.
- SNCF has as priority national rail : maximizing money coming from the TGV cash machine.

That makes a hell of a difference, as much considering investment than service in itself. SNCF will always prefer the trafic to be lower nearby Paris so that it could ensure its TGVs will arrive on time. RATP on the other side will prefer higher trafic so that it could transport larger crowds.

The way both networks are organized is very interesting in this matter. RER lines from the RATP are managed by line : RER A has its own single management, RER B has its own single management.

On the other side, RER lines from the SNCF have multiple managements : for instance the north of RER D is managed by Gare du Nord network, and the south is managed by Gare de Lyon network. Exactly the same as those managing... TGVs.

As such, SNCF operates RER trains as a gap filler between TGV trains, whereas RATP operates them exactly like it does for its metro lines.


----------



## Minato ku

République 









A little picture with two MF67, before the full withdrawal of this rolling stock on the line.


----------



## ajw373

Clery said:


> Don't forget that, according to the current project, RER E will still keep a low frequency, even expanded wesbound. I hardly see how that's sustainable considering the crowd which will be attracted by the line but that's what has been decided.
> 
> I believe what Ledindondelafarce says is exactly spot on.
> 
> The key difference is a matter of operator :
> - The operator of RER C, D and E is the SNCF, the national rail company.
> - The main operator of RER A and B is the RATP, the Paris metro company (only some peripheral branches are operated by the SNCF).
> 
> Both companies don't have the same priorities :
> - RATP has as priority urban transit : maximizing the mass of urban passengers.
> - SNCF has as priority national rail : maximizing money coming from the TGV cash machine.
> 
> That makes a hell of a difference, as much considering investment than service in itself. SNCF will always prefer the trafic to be lower nearby Paris so that it could ensure its TGVs will arrive on time. RATP on the other side will prefer higher trafic so that it could transport larger crowds.
> 
> The way both networks are organized is very interesting in this matter. RER lines from the RATP are managed by line : RER A has its own single management, RER B has its own single management.
> 
> On the other side, RER lines from the SNCF have multiple managements : for instance the north of RER D is managed by Gare du Nord network, and the south is managed by Gare de Lyon network. Exactly the same as those managing... TGVs.
> 
> As such, SNCF operates RER trains as a gap filler between TGV trains, whereas RATP operates them exactly like it does for its metro lines.


Very interesting argument, but am curious as to where SNCF operates RER and TGV's on the same tracks? Unless I am mistaken out of the 4 main TGV stations the tracks the TGV's use are dedicated until the start of the respective LGV's. Also the RER tracks are seperate too. So not sure how you work out that RER is a filler for TGV's on the SNCF network.


----------



## Clery

ajw373 said:


> Very interesting argument, but am curious as to where SNCF operates RER and TGV's on the same tracks? Unless I am mistaken out of the 4 main TGV stations the tracks the TGV's use are dedicated until the start of the respective LGV's. Also the RER tracks are seperate too. So not sure how you work out that RER is a filler for TGV's on the SNCF network.


Yeah ok. That one was a bit far-fetched. I just thought that told this way it would show well the RER isn't the priority of the SNCF the way it is for the RATP. But you're right, TGV doesn't share any track with RER.

But the fact the RER is managed through Paris main terminal networks rather than as single lines does have an impact on the way the lines are operated. The RER A and B cross central Paris much faster and with a higher train frequency than RER C, D and E.


----------



## HARTride 2012

Minato ku said:


> République
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A little picture with two MF67, before the full withdrawal of this rolling stock on the line.


Neat photo!

I believe I posted a link here before to the SoundLandscapes Blog. They have several posts that capture the sounds of the MF 67 on







before they are completely withdrawn from the line.

It is sad that even though these are the "newer" of the MF 67, that they are deemed "unreliable" in large part and are being retired.


----------



## WC_EEND

^^ strange that the newer MF67s would be less reliable than the older ones. I'm curious as to why exactly that is.


----------



## Minato ku

Mostly sealing problems, these trains are parked outside since the extension to Bobigny in 1985.
MF67 were not really made for this. 
It also explain why the MF67 of the line 5 have different windows that the other MF67 stock.
Trains were modified to be more waterproof.

Many MF67 of the line 5 were also affected by a flooding at Eglise de Pantin in 1982


----------



## Ledindondelafarce

Clery said:


> The key difference is a matter of operator


I don't know if the operator really matters, they have to respect what STIF wants them to do, and this is what really matters. RER C couldn't be operated the same way RER A is operated, even if it was RATP's job. SNCF does its job very well IMO with St-Lazare commuter trains, high speed, high frequencies, many express trains.
As for RER E, it is true that in the future it looks very likely to become a kind of enhanced commuter train rather than a metro line, but I don't think much will be needed to make it like A or B line.


----------



## Clery

Ledindondelafarce said:


> I don't know if the operator really matters, they have to respect what STIF wants them to do, and this is what really matters. RER C couldn't be operated the same way RER A is operated, even if it was RATP's job. SNCF does its job very well IMO with St-Lazare commuter trains, high speed, high frequencies, many express trains.
> As for RER E, it is true that in the future it looks very likely to become a kind of enhanced commuter train rather than a metro line, but I don't think much will be needed to make it like A or B line.


Yeah well... except that back in the old times, there was no STIF. And it's the RATP in itself which has conceived A and B lines.

The CMP, the pre-war ancestor of the RATP has bought the "ligne de Sceaux" in the 1930's. That line was unprofitable so it has been bought rather cheaply... and CMP immediately invested in upgrades in order to improve speed and frequency. So much that back in the 60's, "ligne de Sceaux" was considered as the S line of the Paris metro.

After world war 2, the CMP became the RATP and decided to buy two other unprofitable suburban lines: the Vincennes and St-Germain lines. They had an idea though, to plug one on the other and to offer connexions with the main metro hubs. And that's how it's the RATP in itself which "invented" the RER.

When Delouvrier was delegated by De Gaulle to put some order in the mess of the Paris suburbs, the RATP proposed that plan and Delouvrier accepted it. However, it remains in the first place the idea of the RATP design office.

The investments for lines A and B were huge, but they met immediate success. SNCF proposed then other connexions between its own suburban lines with a far cheaper cost. That's how line C has immediately followen... but it was poorly designed from start. In the same way SNCF told it could operate a line D using the line B tunnel from Gare du Nord to Châtelet, and that wasn't really smarter. What SNCF had seen then was only a way to liberate surface platforms at Gare du Nord. Even today, the SNCF sees in the RER E only a way to liberate platforms in St-Lazare, so it could operate the new line Paris Normandie. SNCF always think "national" as a priority over "urban", that's after all its mission: to operate a national rail network.

The national authorities decided to promote SNCF as the RER operator only because it was at the time the owner of most of the tracks (it was before the RFF split up). If the RATP hadn't bought the Sceaux, Vincennes and St-Germain line, it wouldn't be an RER operator nowadays, and the A and B wouldn't exist in their current shape.

So yes, we can clearly say that the RATP is a better RER manager than the SNCF. There's no doubt about this. And if you "feel" now the A and B lines as metro lines, it's only because there's a metro company operating them. Otherwise they would clearly not have that speed and frequency. Yes, the infrastructures are better, but only because RATP pressured to make them so.


----------



## Ledindondelafarce

Seen this way I can only agree with you. 
However, those were mistakes of the past and I wonder if this scheme is going to go on. If RER D gets its own tunnel between Gare du Nord and Les Halles, I do hope they will put more than 12tph through it, and the next new rolling stock on this line is supposed to be a new generation of MI2N according to "schéma directeur du matériel roulant". Then very few will be needed to make it RATP-like, maybe shortening northern and southern part and turn them into Transilien lines. I think "schéma directeur du RER C" talks about transforming Massy-Savigny branch in a new tram-train line and everything farther than Brétigny into a new Transilien line from Austerlitz. This should help the line getting better, even if it will never be a real metro-like RER line. As for RER E... it's true that it looks like a cheap extension, without new capacity between Paris and Normandy it won't be really helpful to the west, even if it will help people commuting from Paris and eastern suburbs to La Défense.
Things are changing, I think programs such as "RER B Nord +" greatly improve the SNCF part of RER B, and show that SNCF do care about Paris urban mass transit, even if it was pushed by STIF or anyone else.


----------



## Minato ku

Père Lachaise


----------



## HARTride 2012

^^
Neat photo.

Should the discussions above regarding the RER be better discussed in the RER thread?

====

Next 3 movements for the MP 89CC to









*#48 - 7/25
*#05 - 8/1
*#06 - 8/29

Notice the gap in August.


----------



## HARTride 2012

MA 51 - 1991


----------



## Minato ku

Thank you for the video.



HARTride 2012 said:


> Next 3 movements for the MP 89CC to
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *#48 - 7/25
> *#05 - 8/1
> *#06 - 8/29
> 
> Notice the gap in August.


Paris shut down in August, it is a well know fact. 
The city activity is low between the July 15 to the first September.


----------



## HARTride 2012

^^
Oh wow, so I guess that explains the "gap" then.

As for the videos. I do not know where they originate from. The user is PROCY88


----------



## Clery

Minato ku said:


> Thank you for the video.
> 
> 
> Paris shut down in August, it is a well know fact.
> The city activity is low between the July 15 to the first September.


Not that long. It's more something like from the July 20th to the August 20th.

Generally the last week of august most office buildings are full again.


----------



## WC_EEND

Isn't that because most of the French go on holiday during August?


----------



## trainrover

More like September, not August so much.


----------



## Minato ku

No, it is August the month when almost everybody go in holiday. 
_________________________________________








Montparnasse-Bienvenue


----------



## HARTride 2012

^^
Was this during rush hour?

Perhaps the RATP should consider installing PSD's at the busiest stations on Line 4 after the withdrawal of the MP 59.


----------



## Minato ku

I was at 8 PM, a Saturday.
_________________________________

The MP05 516 has been delivered, remember, it was the train that had a factory accident.
The MP05 533 will come next week.


----------



## HARTride 2012

^^
Good that they fixed #516. I was about to ask if anyone head heard about the status of the train.


----------



## brisavoine

A map of the new high-speed subway of Greater Paris, with the dates of the first sections to be put in service.


----------



## HARTride 2012

^^
It's still ironic that by 2025, Line 14 will have all new 8-car rolling stock due to the southern extension. Although I can envision the MP 05s going to Line 1, I can't see any of the MP 89CAs going anywhere, unless Line 1 is extended by 2025.


----------



## Minato ku

Porte de Champerret


----------



## WC_EEND

Southern extension?

Edit: whoa, that's a thin platform at Pte de Champerret


----------



## Minato ku

^^ It is only the easternbound platform, there is an other platform for the westernbound.
Porte de Champerret used to be a terminal station, it explains why it has four tracks.



WC_EEND said:


> Southern extension?


The line 14 to Orly.


----------



## HARTride 2012

^^
Here is how I envision rolling stock around 2025.

MF 77:







I would guess that by 2025, it is time to replace the MF 77, yes?

MP 89CC:









MP 89CA: ? ? ? ? ?

MF 01:








& perhaps









MP 05:









MP ??:








& possibly some to







for reinforcement








totally up in the air depending what the RATP & STIF do with the rubber rails.


----------



## WC_EEND

If I may make a wild guess, I'd say line 4 is up next for automatisation. Which could mean the MP89CA trains go to line 4 (which will be completely devoid of MP59 trains by then)


----------



## HARTride 2012

^^
But according to the French Wiki, the automation project is on hold indefinitely due to costs, meaning it may not happen for a while. I will take it that it is not too long of a delay, but it could also mean it could be a delay of 10 to 15 years.



> Après la ligne 1 , l'automatisation de la ligne 4 fut à l'étude mais, à cause des coûts, l'automatisation est pour le moment abandonnée.


When translated to English



> Following the commissioning of the line 14 in 1998, RATP planned automation of the pipe lines 1, 4, 6, 7, 9 and 13 in 2050. After Line 1 , automation of line 4 was being considered but, because of costs, automation is currently abandoned.


http://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ligne_4_du_métro_de_Paris

Should Line 6 be converted before Line 4 does, the MP 89CA could go there, but the trains would have to be shortened.


----------



## WC_EEND

I really should read wikipedia more before posting here 

If line 6 gets automated before line 4 though, I doubt they would send the MP89CA's over there as I have my doubts wether shortening the MP89CA trains is economically viable at this point in their lives (ofcourse if you can just take one carriage out without having to modifiy the whole train, this doesn't apply). Lengthening the platforms is also an option, but could be quite tricky as part of line 6 is above ground, and I highly doubt this would be cheaper than modifiying the MP89CA trains (depending on the extent of modifications required).
My conclusion is that for line 6, they will likely order some sort of shorter MP05 derivative (possibly with driver, depending on when the line gets automated).


----------



## HARTride 2012

^^
True.

Yet, I hear rumors that the trains may be scrapped altogether, which does not make sense unless the trains are suffering from mechanical problems (similar to that of the MF 88 trains).

----------------------------------

I stumbled across this in the Symbioz Forums....


----------



## WC_EEND

^^ unless it makes more economical sense to scrap them for parts (ie: spares for the existing MP89 trains). 
The same thing happens in the aviation industry where sometimes 5 year old planes (which is very young for an aircraft) get scrapped (the correct term is actually parted out, but you get my point) because they are worth more in parts than they are as a functional aircraft.

Edit: that train looks very ... Windowy
Edit 2: it looks more like a long term line 4 replacement, since it is pictured in what is clearly Cité station.


----------



## HARTride 2012

WC_EEND said:


> ^^ unless it makes more economical sense to scrap them for parts (ie: spares for the existing MP89 trains).
> The same thing happens in the aviation industry where sometimes 5 year old planes (which is very young for an aircraft) get scrapped (the correct term is actually parted out, but you get my point) because they are worth more in parts than they are as a functional aircraft.


I was not thinking of that.

I cannot confirm anything that is said of a early retirement of the MP 89CA. However, it is pretty much anyone's guess at this point. We don't even know what rolling stock is replacing the MF 67 on the other lines yet.

I even hear through the Symbioz forums that the replacement of the MF 88 by MF 67 sets from Line 2 was cancelled.


----------



## WC_EEND

Actually, the images you showed might be the MP09 trains planned to replace the MP73 trains on line 6 and 11.


----------



## HARTride 2012

^^
There is no MP 09, it probably will be called something like MP 13 or MP 14. Depending what year the plans are officially released.

But yes, it is mentioned on the Symbioz thread that it may be something of a concept for this new stock.


The thing I don't like is that the seating is too reminiscent of the older stock trains. But of course, this is just a concept illustration.


----------



## WC_EEND

Wikipedia called it the MP09, so I somewhat assumed that was already set as a name. 
I quite like the fact that they have both regular seating and longitudinal seating though. Then again, one may wonder why normal seating is needed in urban rapid transit lines (exceptions are the Metropolitan and Central lines in London which branch out far into the countryside). I mostly wonder what they will put on the seats though, the seats on the new rolling stock for the Brussels subway for instance are just a hard plastic which is very uncomfortable to sit on, so I hope they don't use that.


----------



## HARTride 2012

^^
But the article & references were later removed from the French Wiki when it was realized that the rubber-tyred stock would not be planned in 2009. Thus, there is a new page on both the English and French wikis for a "MP NG", which is the rubber-tyred stock that was announced by the STIF. Again, it will probably end up being called the MP 13 or MP 14.

I don't think the RATP/STIF will go towards plastic seating. Good lord, I'll be pissed if they do that. The NYCMTA uses plastic seating on all their new stock and it's uncomfortable as hell. Longitudinal seating arrangement is another question. Minato mentioned that an all-longitudinal seating arrangement on Parisian trains is basically seen as negative and the RATP alone was not really willing to move forth with that concept. But perhaps the STIF managing all rolling stock transactions alongside the RATP may change that.


----------



## Minato ku

This rendering is only a concept draw by some designers.
It is not the next MP train.


----------



## HARTride 2012

^^
Oh I see. Nice to know. :nuts:

As I mentioned earlier though, we don't even know what will replace the MF 67 on Lines 3, 10, etc yet. And we know nothing more about Line 11 than we did months ago.


----------



## Wuppeltje

On line 14 are they still using 90 meter long metro's? And are there any metro's at this moment longer than 90 meters?


----------



## Sacré Coeur

Yep, line 14 still has 90m long trains. No other lines have metros longer than 90m.


----------



## HARTride 2012

^^
This should change after 2020, when the new MP stock is introduced. They will be 120m (8-car) trains.

Line 14 will then be immersed into the Grand Paris Express.


----------



## HARTride 2012

Next 3 MP 89CC to









#06 - 8/29
#10 - 9/12
#11 - 9/19

From Symbioz
_Symbioz is temporarily down for the moment. It should be restored soon._

==========







Mirabeau


----------



## Minato ku

Charles de Gaulle - Étoile


----------



## HARTride 2012

Not sure where to post this video because it is a compilation of all four of the primary Paris transit modes.













Parc de Saint Cloud







Charles de Gaulle-Étoile - MS 61







Mouton-Duvernet >> Denfert-Rochereau - MP 89CC
*Bus Line 393* - Créteil–Pointe du Lac

Neat video on sustainability:

French Version:





English Version:


----------



## HARTride 2012

HARTride 2012 said:


> ^^
> Here is how I envision rolling stock around 2025.
> 
> MF 77:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I would guess that by 2025, it is time to replace the MF 77, yes?
> 
> MP 89CC:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MP 89CA: ? ? ? ? ?
> 
> MF 01:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> & perhaps
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MP 05:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MP ??:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> & possibly some to
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> for reinforcement
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> totally up in the air depending what the RATP & STIF do with the rubber rails.


A revisit to this topic real quick. I've noticed that this subject is being discussed on Symbioz (http://www.symbioz.net/forum/ouragan/messages.php?topic=5500), so I thought I'd bring up a few different scenarios.

=============

*Scenario 1:*








is extended beyond La Defense and the MP 05 from







is transferred to







to reinforce service.








becomes fully automated (like







&







by 2020.








remains as a rubber-tyred line.








becomes fully automated by 2025 (since this line already has PSDs at some stations, I would think this will be the third line that gets converted to automated operation).

The MF 01 is selected to replace all remaining MF 67 trainsets & the MF 88 (early retirement).

*With Scenario 1; we can see the possibility of the following rolling stock.*

MF 77:







, with trains from







being redistributed to either







or







.

MP 89CC:









MP 89CA: Could either strengthen







(this I see as more likely to happen) or







(this I see as less likely, as the trains would have to be shortened to 5 cars and run in CC mode. Plus the new MP stock is slated to replace the MP 73 anyways, but a CC version).

If







is converted to automated service next; the MP 89CA would easily run alongside the new MP CA stock.

MF 01: (assuming that it replaces all remaining MF 67 stock and pushes early retirement of the MF 88)









MP 05:







to strengthen service (especially if the line is extended).

MP (NG): CC version on







and CA version on







.

=============

*Scenario 2:*








is extended beyond La Defense and the MP 05 from







is transferred to







to reinforce service.

Automation of







remains suspended.








changes over to a steel-wheel line.








becomes fully automated by 2025.

The MF 01 is selected to replace all remaining MF 67 trainsets & the MF 88 (early retirement).

*With Scenario 2; we can see the possibility of the following rolling stock.*

MF 77:







, with trains from







being redistributed to either







or







.

MP 89CC:









MP 89CA: Could either strengthen







(this I see as more likely to happen, but if the line is not automated, they would have to run in CC mode) or







(this I see as less likely, as the trains would have to be shortened to 5 cars, running in CC mode).

MF 01: (assuming that it replaces all remaining MF 67 stock and pushes early retirement of the MF 88)









MP 05:







to strengthen service (especially if the line is extended).

MP (NG): CC version on














and CA version on







.

======================

*Once again; it's anyone's guess at this point.*


----------



## Minato ku

^^ True but I wouldn't go as far as you did in my guesses.
___________________________________








Gare de l'Est


----------



## HARTride 2012

^^
Minato; I've heard (and seen from this video) that the station announcements on







have changed recently. Would you happen to know why?


----------



## Axelferis

HARTride 2012 said:


> ^^


Oh Jeez! 

wonderful design.

I worked last month in paris and used every day the RER B Le blanc Mesnil-> châtelet with new rolling stock kay:
+ L14 châtelet-> bibliothèque françois mitterrand

L14 is just the best in the world. Above Jubilee line in london


----------



## HARTride 2012

^^
The RER B rolling stock is not new. They are renovated. BTW; there is a separate thread for the RER & Suburban Rail


----------



## Axelferis

ok i've edited.

But RER not new but refurbished then like entirly new


----------



## WC_EEND

when I was in Paris in June, I had nothing but the non-refurbed RER A and B rolling stock. Just my luck  
On the plus side though, that also meant they were exactly as I remembered them (ie: fairly worn orange interior, etc) /offtopic


----------



## HARTride 2012

HARTride 2012 said:


> ^^
> Minato; I've heard (and seen from this video) that the station announcements on
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> have changed recently. Would you happen to know why?


Someone from another forum online answered this question for me. It is simply a temporary measure. Enhancements to the ASA are taking place currently on the MP 05, as well as the MF 01 of







. Surprisingly, the ASA of the MF 01 of







has not been updated since the stock's inception in 2008, so the only "voice" is of a female voice in French. The enhancements will introduce French (female), English (female), and German (male).

Also; I am delighted to announce, from the same blog I got the other info from (which in-turn originated from the RATP), the MF 01 of







will include the following ASA voices: French (male), English (female), Italian (male). Of course this is already in addition to the STIF livery that will likely be present on the new stock.

http://soundlandscapes.wordpress.com/2012/01/20/mind-the-gap-goes-international


----------



## WC_EEND

^^ On this note, I found it somewhat weird to hear "mind the gap" in the Paris métro though (it's something one typically associates with London and not Paris after all).


----------



## Antje

WC_EEND said:


> ^^ On this note, I found it somewhat weird to hear "mind the gap" in the Paris métro though (it's something one typically associates with London and not Paris after all).


Mind the gap also appeared in some stations in Athens too, such as Monastiraki (Line 1).


----------



## HARTride 2012

^^
I wish "Mind the Gap" announcements were made for the curvy stations of the NYC Subway.


----------



## Minato ku

HARTride 2012 said:


> ^^
> Minato; I've heard (and seen from this video) that the station announcements on
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> have changed recently. Would you happen to know why?


I don't know why but it is true, the older version was better.
The only real change is that the station name is only prononced one time but it is weird to hear the station name only after the "mind the gap" (in four languages).
Before for curved station, it was "station name" - "mind the gap" - "station name".
Now its is "mind the gap" - "station name". :crazy:



HARTride 2012 said:


> Someone from another forum online answered this question for me. It is simply a temporary measure.


I hope so.



HARTride 2012 said:


> Surprisingly, the ASA of the MF 01 of
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> has not been updated since the stock's inception in 2008, so the only "voice" is of a female voice in French. The enhancements will introduce French (female), English (female), and German (male).


I remember of one MF01 on the line 2 with the same annoncement as the MF01 on line 5.
I only heard it one time.
______________________________________________








Saint-Mandé


----------



## Axelferis

could someone explain me why we have italian speaking message on L14 and M6 etoile -Nation?

nothing against italians but it is only speak in italy whereas spanish is much spoken ?!


----------



## Minato ku

^^ Because the line 14 serves Gare de Lyon and Gare de Bercy where trains from Italy arrive.


----------



## HARTride 2012

^^
It can change depending what happens on Line 1 with the MP 05.

The next three scheduled transfers are as follows:

#06 - 8/29
#10 - 9/12
#11 - 9/19

This is the info from the Symbioz forum, not sure if there will be a third transfer in September.

Currently there are 30 MP 89CC against 16 MP 59. If October, November, and December have 3 transfers of MP 89CC, the number would increase to 42 MP 89CC by the start of 2013. The MP 59 count would decrease to 8.

Of course, this is all provisional...

--------------------------------

The MP 59 will remain on Line 11, as they are the newer group of trains that were manufactured during the latter 1960s. The trains on Line 4 are the oldest, from 1963 through 1966.

The replacement of the MP 59 is unknown at this time and will be dependent on whether the RATP & STIF decide whether the line remains rubber tyred or not.


----------



## Minato ku

Solferino


----------



## HARTride 2012

Bastille













Sprague running at 70kph. *Anyone know if there was a Sprague running on the system recently?* :dunno:


----------



## Minato ku

HARTride 2012 said:


> *Anyone know if there was a Sprague running on the system recently?*


*
Sprague are forbidden to run for passengers traffic in Paris metro.
So, no Sprague run recently.*


----------



## WC_EEND

^^ maybe it was a special kind of heritage run? 

Also, that first video shows quite well how tight the curve at Bastille is.


----------



## HARTride 2012

The video in question was posted a few days ago. Perhaps it was from the 2010 heritage days then.

I knew it had to be somewhat recent due to the SIEL panels on Line 10.


----------



## HARTride 2012

WC_EEND said:


> ^^ maybe it was a special kind of heritage run?
> 
> Also, that first video shows quite well how tight the curve at Bastille is.


And unlike the MP 89CC, the MP 05 seem to just grace the curve without slowing down excessively.


----------



## Minato ku

WC_EEND said:


> ^^ maybe it was a special kind of heritage run?


Since 2011, the Sprague are not allowed anymore for heritage run, that's why this video is not recent.
_________________________________________








Réaumur - Sébastopol


















The line 3 platforms of Réaumur - Sébastopol are quite in bad state.
The station is decorated with headlines of old newspapers, Réaumur street is where was located the HQ of many big newspapers.


----------



## HARTride 2012

Minato ku said:


> Since 2011, the Sprague are not allowed anymore for heritage run, that's why this video is not recent.


It was from 2008.


----------



## HARTride 2012

46arthurdu has indicated in a video on his channel that he is taking a break from the subway videos. No word on when he may resume.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8GDLd035XZ0

Minato, you may have a better time interpreting the video than I can.


----------



## trainrover

Launcher's video is bilingual although neither language appears to be her/his first language.


----------



## WC_EEND

HARTride 2012 said:


> 46arthurdu has indicated in a video on his channel that he is taking a break from the subway videos. No word on when he may resume.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8GDLd035XZ0
> 
> Minato, you may have a better time interpreting the video than I can.


He says he lacks the motivation to re-do some lines because getting it in optimal quality can take time (a lot of people, drivers which are not to keen on people filming the line, lots of noise, etc don't help), moreso it would require spending upwards of 6h in the métro (his personal limit), which would cause him to basically loose all of his spare time in the afternoon and afterwards he needs to edit the footage obviously (which is the most tiring).

That's what I made of it


----------



## trainrover

The poor fella. I would've had no idea that that filming would take all that dedication/time :uh: I congratulate him :applause:


----------



## HARTride 2012

^^
Me too. Applause for him.

He has filmed all but three lines (4, 9, & 12 being the remaining) of the Paris Metro. Plus the New York Subway Line F, and another metro line.


My own blog is quite behind for similar reasons. On top of that, my computer decided to crash on me last week, so up to 4 weeks wait for it to be fixed in the service center.


----------



## trainrover

Do you know if it's his very videos that I must've watched via this here thread just for the el segments many months ago?


----------



## HARTride 2012

^^
More than likely, yes.

Transfer Schedule for







during September.

MP 89CC #15 - 9/5/12
MP 89CC #10 - 9/12/12
MP 89CC #11 - 9/19/12
MP 89CC #27 - 9/25/12
_From Symbioz_

Going into October, we will have 35 MP 89CC on


----------



## HARTride 2012

MP 89CC cabin @ Bastille (possibly the last in-cabin video for this particular train prior to transfer to







)


----------



## Minato ku

Reuilly-Diderot


----------



## Minato ku

Grand Paris Express map.


----------



## Busfotodotnl

I read something about free travel in the Ile-the-France-region in the weekends. Can somebody explain it in english?

http://www.20minutes.fr/article/994749/passe-navigo-week-end-fini-zoner
http://www.20minutes.fr/societe/993...nage-pass-navigo-week-end-effectif-des-samedi


----------



## Minato ku

^^ It is not free travel. People with monthly or annually Navigo card subscription can travel in all the region during the weekend no matter their fare areas subscription.
So a guy with a zones 1-2 Navigo subscription can go in zone 5 saturday and sunday without paying a new ticket.


----------



## HARTride 2012

^^
That's cool, especially for frequent travelers.


----------



## Busfotodotnl

I think i understand it. I tought i read stories about overcrowded trains because of the succes of this action. Is that true?


----------



## HARTride 2012

Lots of music!













Cite


----------



## Ledindondelafarce

Busfotodotnl said:


> I think i understand it. I tought i read stories about overcrowded trains because of the succes of this action. Is that true?


I don't think so, it started the first of September so there's only been one week end, and many people don't know it yet, I don't think it led to overcrowding this fast. However on Monday I saw an ad for it in Cergy-Préfecture RER station, it looks like STIF wants people to know. This is not really new, students with "Imagin'R" subscription can already travel wherever they want on week-ends and public holidays. This has just been extended.


----------



## rodineisilveira

*Looking like Alstom Metropolis*



Minato ku said:


> Reuilly-Diderot



This train looks like the Alstom Metropolis train.


----------



## Minato ku

Alstom Metropolis is a "brand" made of many different metro train in service in several cities. It looks like wich one ? 
The MF77 in this picture was built between 1978 and 1986.

Infact the first Alstom Metropolis train is the MP89 of Paris metro.


----------



## trainrover

Minato ku said:


> Grand Paris Express map.


What an abomination







Besides, wouldn't the prospects to this intention fly in the face of the new goverment's policies there?


----------



## HARTride 2012

trainrover said:


> What an abomination
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Besides, wouldn't the prospects to this intention fly in the face of the new goverment's policies there?


Hmmmmmm..... I sense that many changes will come along with the new government. We shall see though.

Maybe around 2020, there will be a building named after Hollande.


----------



## trainrover

:lol: I know, huh? Just how did that country ever come to be so snappy at making monuments out of places before the namesakes even kicked the bucket?


----------



## Minato ku

trainrover said:


> What an abomination


Why it is an abomination ?


trainrover said:


> Besides, wouldn't the prospects to this intention fly in the face of the new goverment's policies there?


We could see some modification but the project is here to stay.


----------



## HARTride 2012

Minato ku said:


> Alstom Metropolis is a "brand" made of many different metro train in service in several cities. It looks like wich one ?
> The MF77 in this picture was built between 1978 and 1986.
> 
> Infact the first Alstom Metropolis train is the MP89 of Paris metro.


Speaking of the MP 89, CC #15 is in operation on









15 MP 59 trains remain in service. They will soon be missed.

---------------------------------------------------------

In other news; according to recent articles (and being discussed on the Symbioz Forum); it appears that







will reach full automation by the end of 2012. *Minato, can you please confirm?*

If this holds true (with 32 out of 53 MP 05 currently in service), then the transfer of the MP 89CC to







would accelerate, allowing the remaining MP 59 to be retired by February/March, 2013. ~ In turn, this will mean (sadly) that no MP 59 will exist on







at the time that Montrouge opens.


----------



## Minato ku

I can confirm that it what this member wrote but as I am not working in the RATP I can't confirm every rumor. 
Anyway here it seems to an extract from the internal metro journal, so I believe that it is true.


----------



## trainrover

Minato ku said:


> Why


Because two thirds of the proposed network appears that it would bash its way through 'virgin' land, i.e., probably farmland, which altogether signifies development of the speculative strain :sly: Paris being such a dense city is one of the main reasons why I admire it; virtually no other city in the west has a density that nears Paris' compactness. That proposal you've shared here reveals some twisted wish to triple --if not quadtuple-- the surface area of greater Paris. Like N America, France needn't migrate toward sur-rural :| culture (I suspect France's banlieues more nightmarish than N Am's own lot). Another indication of France's opening up turf for --uhm-- alternative development is much of its LGVs laid through uninhabited land, such an invasive measure committed in the cause for economic development ... I haven't seen evidence of Japan doing this. Shit, from videos of TGV rides I've watched, such trips there look about as boring as a journey down virtually any autoroute, what with its endless banks of fucking astro turf either side of a speedy ROW -- there's nothing to see, nary a tree either! As much as I like HSR and rapid transit, each must be executed responsibly. 



Minato ku said:


> but the projspect is here to stay.


'But'? 

Heck, just by reading the word «Société» constituting their fucking name, you're probably right about its inevitability 

:rant:


----------



## Minato ku

While I am quite skeptical with some of the station chosen (Issy RER instead of Issy Val de Seine, the Green line stoping at Nanterre at 1 km of La Defense etc...), I don't agree with your argument.
Much of this project served already urbanised suburbs of Paris.
It will not at all double the surface of Greater Paris

The only "virgin" land (Saclay) is surrounded by urbanization.
The development in Saclay will be in compact district around new station, much of Saclay will remain unbuild.












trainrover said:


> Like N America, France needn't migrate toward sur-rural :| culture


That's too late France is already a very sur-rural society, many people live in rural exuburb and commute to the city.
About two million inhabitants of Paris metropolitan area live outside Paris urban area. 
Worse of it, Paris is one of the French city which is less affected by this phenomenon.

Watch Bordeaux, Toulouse or Nantes


----------



## trainrover

...or Lille, I guess. Rewatch your video, particularly the red route, early on, coz it even cuts right through woodlands ... their overlaying satellite imagery reveals much nature within the proposed network. So, would you say Roissy has lost its predominant village character, coz I was amazed at strolling through fields merely a few Kms from a major air hub? unless you yourself be just like big business, flaunting crummy rationale with lousy excuses...


----------



## Minato ku

The red line almost only travel on urbanised area, execpted in Triangle de Gonesse near CDG airport, a small non urbanised land also surrounded by urbanization and two airports. 
Anyway it will be urbanised before the red line as a new RER station is planned here, there is also three motorways serving this area. It is not really a rural land.
I don't see where the red line cuts right through woodlands.

Also don't forget that there will be urbanisation only in area where stations will be built.
By exemple woodlands are protected in Paris area, passing through woodlands, does not mean that woodlands will be urbanised.


----------



## trelka

trainrover said:


> ...or Lille, I guess. Rewatch your video, particularly the red route, early on, coz it even cuts right through woodlands ... their overlaying satellite imagery reveals much nature within the proposed network. So, would you say Roissy has lost its predominant village character, coz I was amazed at strolling through fields merely a few Kms from a major air hub? unless you yourself be just like big business, flaunting crummy rationale with lousy excuses...


As Minato said, the red line is only traveling through dense urbanized areas, except south/southwest of CDG. Maybe you guys don't know Paris well enough and get mistaken by the satellite images? 

The only line actually cutting through "virgin" land is the green one, and that's because it's intended to link Paris to Saclay which is a very important study/research complex. It's not at all supposed to be helping urbanization in that part of Ile-de-France.


----------



## Minato ku

Porte de Montreuil


----------



## HARTride 2012

^^
Neat, another terminal station with 4 tracks/2 platforms.

Besides Galleni, Kiebler, & Porte de Champret (hope I spelled those station names correctly), which other Metro stations are configured in this layout?


----------



## Clery

Minato ku said:


> While I am quite skeptical with some of the station chosen (Issy RER instead of Issy Val de Seine, the Green line stoping at Nanterre at 1 km of La Defense etc...), I don't agree with your argument.
> Much of this project served already urbanised suburbs of Paris.
> It will not at all double the surface of Greater Paris


This is true, however Trainrover is still not completely wrong in his point.

The Grand Paris metro project still gets really deep in the suburbs and neglects intermediary areas (inner suburbs) where there is the biggest needs for mass transit, and I believe the biggest potential for a coordinated metropolitan development.

To help everyone to understand, the project will focus in serving areas which have currently a density of 3,000 inh. per sq. km. instead of the inner suburbs which are generally above 8,000. 

We've already talked about it together and I know you agree with this. The metro project tries too much to create new things from scratch (once again) instead of promoting the development of what already exists.


----------



## trainrover

:yes: ...


----------



## Minato ku

Clery said:


> This is true, however Trainrover is still not completely wrong in his point.
> 
> The Grand Paris metro project still gets really deep in the suburbs and neglects intermediary areas (inner suburbs) where there is the biggest needs for mass transit, and I believe the biggest potential for a coordinated metropolitan development.
> 
> To help everyone to understand, the project will focus in serving areas which have currently a density of 3,000 inh. per sq. km. instead of the inner suburbs which are generally above 8,000.


Fortunately there is the line Orange that serve the northern and eastern inner suburbs forgotten by the line red.
In the west and south the red line servec dense inner suburbs.
I saw some plans to merge the red line south and west by the orange line in the northeast and create a real circular line of inner suburbs.

This is why I talk about some change with the new government but the project as whole (build new metro line) is going to stay.


----------



## trainrover

I'm curious as to the new govt's direction :sly: will have to wait and see...


----------



## Dugommier

HARTride 2012 said:


> ^^
> Neat, another terminal station with 4 tracks/2 platforms.
> 
> Besides Galleni, Kiebler, & Porte de Champret (hope I spelled those station names correctly), which other Metro stations are configured in this layout?


^^
Porte de La Villette, Porte Maillot, Porte de Charenton and Porte de Saint-Cloud :yes:


----------



## IGH

trainrover said:


> I'm curious as to the new govt's direction :sly: will have to wait and see...


It seems that the new government already authorised the Southern part of the red line, between Pont de Sèvres and Noisy-Champs (33 km / 16 stations).

Here is the link of the video showing the map:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JaNVSg8jX6Y&feature=player_embedded

As you can see, the line will be built in an urbanised area. And to be more precised, here are some statistics of population density for every station (based on this map showing population within 1km, that is a 3.14 sq km):

-	Pont de Sèvres : 12.098 inhabitants per sq km
-	Issy RER : 14 327
-	Issy / Clamart / Vanves : 10.188
-	Montrouge : 12.098
-	Bagneux : 7.004
-	Arcueil Cachan : 10.188
-	Villejuif : 6.049
-	Louis Aragon : 9.869
-	Vitry : 13.372
-	Les Ardoines : 5.412
-	Vert Maisons : 8.278
-	Créteil : 9.551
-	St Maur : 8.278
-	Champigny : 7.323
-	Bry Villers : 4.139
-	Noisy Champs : 7.323

I could do the same for number of employees. And besides those figures, some areas, such as Les Ardoines are to be developed in the coming years (not because “woodland” but because it was former industrial land)


----------



## HARTride 2012

Dugommier said:


> ^^
> Porte de La Villette, Porte Maillot, Porte de Charenton and Porte de Saint-Cloud :yes:


Should have remembered Porte Maillot. Even though the active station is contained in 2 different halls, still has 4 tracks (though one is only used for storage).

And speaking of Porte Maillot, does anyone know if the old station is being used for MP 05 maintenance now?


----------



## HARTride 2012

Gambetta


----------



## Minato ku

Minato ku said:


> HARTride 2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ^^
> Is this perhaps because St. Lazare is so busy?
> 
> 
> 
> The line 3 plaforms of Saint Lazare are very busy in rush hours.
> Especially in direction of the west, the line 3 serves a lot of employments located in the 17th arrondissement (northwestern part of the CBD) and Levallois Perret.
Click to expand...









Saint Lazare, westbound platform in morning rush.


----------



## parcdesprinces

Dugommier said:


> Porte de Saint-Cloud


Pte de St-Cloud station hall which originally had 5 tracks. It's AFAIK the larger (non-interchange) station hall of Paris Métro.


----------



## HARTride 2012

Minato ku said:


> Saint Lazare, westbound platform in morning rush.


WOW!


----------



## Minato ku

Dugommier said:


> Porte de Saint-Cloud


Well not exactly, Porte de Saint Cloud has three platforms and four tracks.
HARTride 2012 asked for station with two platforms and four tracks. 
___________________________________________________








Porte de la Chapelle


















An other common style for terminal or former terminal station, three tracks and two platforms.


----------



## HARTride 2012

^^
This station will soon be modified for the northward extension?


----------



## parcdesprinces

Minato ku said:


> Porte de Saint Cloud has three platforms and *four track*.


Formerly five ! :yes:


----------



## Minato ku

Orly Ouest






































HARTride 2012 said:


> ^^
> This station will soon be modified for the northward extension?


Yes but not the platforms.


----------



## trainrover

Looks like there must've been a power cut ...


----------



## Minato ku

*Grand Paris Express, Red line south.*

-33 km
-16 stations
-Start of the work in the end of 2013



















Scroll >>>>>









http://www.lignerougesud.fr/


----------



## Minato ku

Pointe du Lac
New fare gates


----------



## trainrover

^^ Hmmm, I don't remember encountering that metro station name ... oh, it's new :doh:


----------



## dale88

HARTride 2012 said:


> ^^
> This station will soon be modified for the northward extension?


It has already been modified, the northern part of line 12 (between Porte de la Chapelle and Jules Joffrin) was closed in august so the tracks and switches could be changed in order to transform Porte de la chapelle into a non terminal station.

dale88


----------



## HARTride 2012

^^
Interesting


----------



## Minato ku

dale88 said:


> It has already been modified, the northern part of line 12 (between Porte de la Chapelle and Jules Joffrin) was closed in august so the tracks and switches could be changed in order to transform Porte de la chapelle into a non terminal station.


But inside the passengers area of the station nothing has changed since I went here in 2010.
There is still some work to do like the modification of the turnstile hall.

_______________________________








The new plan on the line on the MP05 533 indicates the suburban network letters.









Good a transfer to the line 10 and the RER C at Gare de Lyon.
Wait a minute you need to walk on the street for over 500m and cross the Seine to gare d'Austerlitz. :lol:


----------



## Luki_SL

Minato ku said:


> Scroll >>>>>
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.lignerougesud.fr/


Will the station _Villesjuif Institut Gustave Roussy_ be the deepest station of metro in Paris in future??


----------



## Minato ku

^^ Yes. Abbesses the actual deepest station is only 36m below the ground, several stations of the red line will be deeper.
_________________________________








Télégraphe


----------



## HARTride 2012

Saint-Germain-des-Prés


----------



## Harrys

Minato ku said:


> Good a transfer to the line 10 and the RER C at Gare de Lyon.
> Wait a minute you need to walk on the street for over 500m and cross the Seine to gare d'Austerlitz. :lol:


poor tourists... ^^

To Catch the RER C frol the Line 1, it's faster to change at Bastille and take the Line 5, then the RER C at Austerlitz


----------



## Minato ku

^^ Anyyway in rush hours a lot of commuters cross the Charles de Gaulle bridge between Gare d'Austerlitz and Gare de Lyon instead of taking the metro.
It is faster if you want to take the RER A.








Glacière


----------



## Minato ku

Louis Blanc


----------



## marciomaco

Where is the other platform of line 7?


----------



## Minato ku

^^ There is an other plaform hall.
http://carto.metro.free.fr/cartes/metro-paris/index.php?gpslat=48.881495&gpslon=2.366739&zoom=5
_________________________________________








A MF01 (001) broke down.


----------



## WC_EEND

^^ I assume 001 implies it's the first one built/delivered?


----------



## HARTride 2012

^^
Yes, it was delivered in 2008 I believe.


----------



## Minato ku

^^ No, it was in January 2006, the MF01 001 is the preproduction train.
It was delivered two year before the second train.
The MF01 001 had semi longitudinal seating configuration and LCD screens.

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=14500448&postcount=105
______________________________________








Richelieu-Drouot


----------



## HARTride 2012

Chateau Rouge







La Fourche


----------



## Luki_SL

Porte de la Vilette

















Tuileries
















Palais Royal – Musée du Louvre

















Madeleine

















Pyramides


----------



## HARTride 2012

^^
Neat photos!


----------



## LaMingue

Minato ku said:


> Good a transfer to the line 10 and the RER C at Gare de Lyon.
> Wait a minute you need to walk on the street for over 500m and cross the Seine to gare d'Austerlitz. :lol:


I have an answer to this strange connection: It's a question of fare. Even if you have to exit the station and walk for a while, you can change from Line 10 to RER C *using the same metro ticket*. This is the case for some other connections in Paris, but nobody knew about it.

Cheers!


----------



## Minato ku

^^That's true but when you are parisian you don't really care of this as you have a smart card with a subscription.
It doesn't matter if you exit the network, it will not cost you more as you paid your subscription per week, month or year.
The only thing that matter is the number of zone. 

There are many commuters who cross the CDG bridge from Austerlitz (RER C and regional trains from Central France) to Gare de Lyon where they take the RER A.
__________________________________








Porte de Saint Cloud.


----------



## Luki_SL

Is there any projects of Chatelet metro station ? I mean which line there is the deepest etc.


----------



## HARTride 2012

^^
As far as Metro? I believe it is Line 14 that is the deepest.

--------------------------------------------------------

I found on the Symbioz forums that some of the MP 05's are being fitted with MF 01 type gangways as opposed to all of the fleet utilizing rubber type gangways (Paulstra). I'm guessing this must be due to the RATP wanting to see which type will fare better in the long run against the curves of Bastille.


----------



## ajw373

LaMingue said:


> I have an answer to this strange connection: It's a question of fare. Even if you have to exit the station and walk for a while, you can change from Line 10 to RER C *using the same metro ticket*. This is the case for some other connections in Paris, but nobody knew about it.
> 
> Cheers!


Paris is not the only city in the world 'guilty' of this. The same is true in London for example. My question to you however is how would you advertise the fact that it can be done without making the fare table so complex it become useless?


----------



## WC_EEND

LaMingue said:


> I have an answer to this strange connection: It's a question of fare. Even if you have to exit the station and walk for a while, you can change from Line 10 to RER C *using the same metro ticket*. This is the case for some other connections in Paris, but nobody knew about it.
> 
> Cheers!


In London there are a few places where out of station interchanges on the same ticket are possible (Wood Lane to White City springs to mind) ans it is also shown on the tube map if I'm not mistaken.


----------



## HARTride 2012

According to the Symbioz forums,







is to run 24 hours during Nuit Blanche Paris 2012 (October 6-7), though on limited service (some stations will not be served).

Can anyone confirm?


----------



## trelka

LaMingue said:


> I have an answer to this strange connection: It's a question of fare. Even if you have to exit the station and walk for a while, you can change from Line 10 to RER C *using the same metro ticket*. This is the case for some other connections in Paris, but nobody knew about it.
> 
> Cheers!


No way? How's that actually working? I guess your ticket is not gonna be valid anymore, how do you get in? I can't find any proof of this, or any other stations where that could work..


----------



## Minato ku

This works, the ticket is still valid.
It works for several interchange using the street or exiting the fare area.

Musée d'Orsay (RER C), Soferino (line 12)
Gare d'Austerlitz (RER C), Gare d'Austerlitz (line 5, 10) 
Pont de l'Alma (RER C), Alma Marceaux (line 9)
Avenue Foch (RER C) Porte Dauphine (line 2) 
etc...



HARTride 2012 said:


> According to the Symbioz forums,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> is to run 24 hours during Nuit Blanche Paris 2012 (October 6-7), though on limited service (some stations will not be served).
> Can anyone confirm?


The line 1 will run during all the night (2am - 5am) for the Nuit Blanche.
Every year during the Nuit Blanche, one or several metro lines work all the night with limited service.
Last year it was the lines 12 and 14.

In 2010 the line 7bis was one of the line running 24 hours as the main activities were around the Butte Chaumont.
___________________________








Michel-Ange - Molitor


----------



## ajw373

WC_EEND said:


> In London there are a few places where out of station interchanges on the same ticket are possible (Wood Lane to White City springs to mind) ans it is also shown on the tube map if I'm not mistaken.


The interchange is shown, not the fact that it is out of station and can be done for 'free'.


----------



## HARTride 2012

Minato ku said:


> The line 1 will run during all the night (2am - 5am) for the Nuit Blanche.
> Every year during the Nuit Blanche, one or several metro lines work all the night with limited service.
> Last year it was the lines 12 and 14.
> 
> In 2010 the line 7bis was one of the line running 24 hours as the main activities were around the Butte Chaumont.


I see, cool! I just find it interesting that Line 1 was selected this time, especially being that it is close to being 100% automated.


----------



## Minato ku

^^ Note that the line will be 100% driverless during the Nuit Blanche.
This is not unusual because the line is already circulating completly unmanned during the weekend and at night (after 10 PM).
______________________________________








Porte des Lilas (eastbound).

















One of the worst.


----------



## HARTride 2012

^^
Hopefully these stations get renovated when the extension gets underway.


----------



## Minato ku

^^ Even before, I hope. 








Marx Dormoy


----------



## HARTride 2012

*Video madness:* Lots of Youtube videos uploaded in the last week. Because there are so many, I've only embedded 3 of them.








Cite













La Courneuve (link only)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PT4rKQGy9jM








Créteil - Pointe du Lac













Back cab view (link only)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-D7GI0BoKNA


----------



## HARTride 2012

MP 89CC #33 is now in service on







, with #35 scheduled for next week. 

It looks like by the end of the month, there will be roughly 38 to 39 MP 89CC trains on







, which would leave roughly 11 MP 59 trains left in service. I appears (according to what is posted in Symbioz) that the rate of transfer is beginning to accelerate further.

And if it is indeed certain that







will be in a full automated state by January, then I can only assume that the rate of transfer for the MP 89CC will increase to at lease one train per week. If my predictions are correct, this may be the picture with the MP 59.

As of October 3rd, 14 MP 59 trains remain in service on







.

6004, 6006, 6012, 6013, 6016, 6018, 6019, 6021, 6022, 6024, 6030, 6036, 6067, & 6084.

I assume that two of these trains will be retired by the end of October, leaving 12 trains in service. If this pace is accelerated, there may only be 11 left.

End of November, I expect anywhere from 8 to 10 trains to remain in service. End of December, 6 to 8 trains should remain.

If the pace accelerates further in January (due to







reaching 100% automation by December), then we could see the remaining 6 to 8 MP 59 trains to be retired no later than the end of February. That is, if the pace of transfer were to increase to again...let's say one train per week.

Sadly, this means that there is basically no chance of seeing an MP 59 in service when Montrouge opens (unless the RATP keeps one or two in service longer like they did with the MF 67 on







).


----------



## Minato ku

Mairie de Clichy


----------



## bulabog jalaur

Crowded subway looks like tube in london but this are more cleaned.


----------



## HARTride 2012

^^
Newer stations look much more cleaner in general. But many older stations have been cleaned up too.

---------------

According to the Symbioz forums. The MP 05 trains #535, 537, & 539 have gangways similar to the MF 01. I still am baffled why the trains have different gangways in between cars.


----------



## Minato ku

Saint-Lazare


----------



## Clery

Minato ku said:


> Saint Lazare, westbound platform in morning rush.





HARTride 2012 said:


> WOW!


What is not said by this picture is that there is a metro every 100 seconds on line 3. The flow is continuous, I can tell cause I personnaly take the line daily. The crowds aren't there because they've waited for long.

Several lines in Paris are technically saturated : that means that even at max trains frequency, the trafic flow can't be handled. On line 1, it's just impossible to plan an arrival at 9am westbound. People plan their office day either in arriving before 8:30am or after 9:30am (In Paris, people usually work form 9am to 6pm).


----------



## Minato ku

Franklin D. Roosevelt


----------



## HARTride 2012

^^
Now they have a red scheme? :lol:


----------



## Minato ku

^^ It is an advert.


----------



## Minato ku

Even if there were some MP59 remaining in the line 4, from what I've heard the RATP don't want to run the MP59 in Mairie de Montrouge.


----------



## HARTride 2012

^^
Why would that be?


----------



## WC_EEND

HARTride 2012 said:


> ^^
> The MP 59 will certainly be missed.


Not for its *ahum* nice temperatures on hot days though :lol:


----------



## HARTride 2012

^^
I'll agree with you on that one. Those trains were bitterly hot, even though I traveled during March.


----------



## Minato ku

HARTride 2012 said:


> ^^
> I'll agree with you on that one. Those trains were bitterly hot, even though I traveled during March.


This is something I don't miss about the MP59.
Other good point of the MP89, we fell less in the tunnel between Vavin and Raspail on the MP89 than on the MP59.
Bad point, the emergency braking is stronger on the MP89 and unfortunately drivers seem to use it frequently. :lol:








Châtelet


----------



## HARTride 2012

^^
Neat photos.

Would you happen to know why the RATP does not want to utilize any MP 59 with the new extension? I wonder if it is a cost/efficiency issue.


----------



## Minato ku

^^ I have no idea.








Cour Saint-Émilion


----------



## HARTride 2012

Olympiades






I just realized that the English announcement for the terminating station is kinda reversed for







versus









On







the English announcement reads as "This train terminates here. Board change please"

However, on







the sentences are reveresed, "Board change please. This train terminates here"


----------



## Minato ku

Marcel Sembat


----------



## Busfotodotnl

MP59 still stay on the 11, don't they?


----------



## WC_EEND

^^ from what I've heard, they will indeed.


----------



## HARTride 2012

The MP 59 on Line 11 is not yet scheduled (officially) for replacement. But much speculation remains on whether the line will remain as a rubber tyred line or be reverted back to steel wheel.

If it remains a rubber-tyred line, it is likely that the "MP NG" that the STIF is proposing for Lines 6 & 14 would replace the MP 59. However, if the RATP & STIF decide to remove the rubber rails upon completion of the upcoming extension, then obviously a new class of steel wheeled stock would be developed (probably in conjunction with the MF 67 replacement on Lines 3b, 10, & 12).


----------



## gambarini

> Originally Posted by HARTride 2012
> 
> I'll agree with you on that one. Those trains were bitterly hot, even though I traveled during March.


It's an interesting thing; 
only 2 metro line in Rome, and they are considerably hotter than any line of Paris Metro.
New Trains in Rome with AC was initializated on the line in 2005...
I usually utilize Paris metro in June and it is considerably (minus hot) better climatized than Rome Metro.


----------



## HARTride 2012

^^
Maybe Rome station is just a very hot station in general.


----------



## trainrover

^^ Mind how you read and write, there's a Parisian station named after the city ...


----------



## gambarini

HARTride 2012 said:


> ^^
> Maybe Rome station is just a very hot station in general.


true


----------



## mrmoopt

HARTride 2012 said:


> Olympiades
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just realized that the English announcement for the terminating station is kinda reversed for
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> versus
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the English announcement reads as "This train terminates here. Board change please"
> 
> However, on
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the sentences are reveresed, "Board change please. This train terminates here"


The announcement would be 'all', not 'board'.


----------



## HARTride 2012

^^
Ooops, I wrote as I thought I had heard them.


----------



## Minato ku

Crimée


----------



## HARTride 2012

Châtillon-Montrouge


----------



## gambarini

HARTride 2012 said:


> Châtillon-Montrouge


it's a very fashinating line, and the MF77 a very "good-looking" train...

And the TGV on the right?


----------



## HARTride 2012

^^
It looks like those tracks are connected to Massy-Palaiseau (which serves the RER B) and Gare Montparnasse (a major train terminal).

----------------
According to Symbioz, for some reason, the MP 89CC #12 has been refitted with the same type of gangways used on the MF 01. Interesting...


----------



## Minato ku

^^ It is the TGV Atlantique tracks and tracks to maintenance facility.








Place des Fêtes


----------



## Minato ku

Courcelles


----------



## HARTride 2012

^^
Much brighter than Rome station :lol:


----------



## gambarini

HARTride 2012 said:


> ^^
> Much brighter than Rome station :lol:


oh yeaah that's true!!


----------



## Minato ku

Paris metro don't use white tiles only for aesthetics, it is also because it reflects light pretty well.
Very practical, especially back in the end of the 19th early 20th century when the light were not as powerfull as today.
___________________________________








Concorde


----------



## gambarini

Minato ku said:


> Paris metro don't use white tiles only for aesthetics, it is also because it reflects light pretty well.
> Very practical, especially back in the end of the 19th early 20th century when the light were not as powerfull as today.
> ___________________________________


Rome Metro seems withouth any project... Every choice is random...

And the trains are too big; 1200 passengers...108m lenght...


----------



## Minato ku

^^ I don't see why you said that trains are too big, they seem to be on good size for me.
Rome metro carries a lot of people. 
331 million passengers in 2008 for only two lines (1200 passengers train make a lot of sens).


----------



## gambarini

Minato ku said:


> ^^ I don't see why you said that trains are too big, they seem to be on good size for me.
> Rome metro carries a lot of people.
> 331 million passengers in 2008 for only two lines (1200 passengers train make a lot of sens).


is there 2 photos this morning here? 

The trains are too big or most stations are not specifically designed for such long train... Whit only one entrance and only one exit in almost every station (and in the center of the station..in the center of every train), in rush hour the train is full in the center (with many people that stay on the doors that cannot be closed) and empty at the head or at the end....
And this is the situation every business day of the week from 7a.m. till 9a.m. o'clock


----------



## Minato ku

gambarini said:


> is there 2 photos this morning here?


No, evening and the last month.








Montparnasse-Bienvenue


----------



## HARTride 2012

^^
Very crowded.


----------



## Minato ku

*The 10 busiest metro stations by entry in 2011*
Note this is only the entrances coming from outside the RATP railway network.
A transfer between the RER and the metro at Chatelet-Les-Halles is not included in the number of Châtelet while a transfer between the RER and the metro at Bibliothèque François Mitterrand is included in the number of Bibliothèque François Mitterrand.
So don't be surprised if some station have a lower number of entrance than expected.
In reality the number of entry at Châtelet métro station is much higher.


Gare du Nord: 48,146,629
Saint-Lazare: 46,790,941
Gare de Lyon: 34,523,049
Montparnasse-Bienvenue: 31,152,275
Gare de l'Est: 19,671,320
République: 17,095,806
Bibliothèque François Mitterrand: 15,826,727
Châtelet: 14,440,964 
La Défense: 13,853,216
Les Halles: 13,113,834

The last one
Eglise d'Auteuil: 178,152


----------



## _Night City Dream_

Inside an Mp-89 train (line 1):


http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/night-city-dream/view/468874/

The gap is tiny. But it is not always the case throughout Métro de Paris.


http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/night-city-dream/view/468875/

Priority seats for the disabled:


http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/night-city-dream/view/468876/

Tracks at Bastille station:


http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/night-city-dream/view/468877/

And now let's try to understand how Paris metro can blend aesthetic and ideological approach and bad maintenance of this beauty. Once again, it is not the case for the whole system.

Hôtel de ville station (City hall!), so, the very center of the city.


http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/night-city-dream/view/468878/


http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/night-city-dream/view/468879/


http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/night-city-dream/view/468880/


http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/night-city-dream/view/468881/

Many boards have stories related to metro construction and its work. Some misterious ones included. 


http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/night-city-dream/view/468882/

It is being ajusted:


http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/night-city-dream/view/468884/

Screen doors harm the overall look of the station:


http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/night-city-dream/view/468885/


http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/night-city-dream/view/468886/


http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/night-city-dream/view/468887/


http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/night-city-dream/view/468888/

... 


http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/night-city-dream/view/468889/

Closer:


http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/night-city-dream/view/468890/


http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/night-city-dream/view/468891/

Interesting that not only metro is shown but the history of Paris as well:


http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/night-city-dream/view/468892/


http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/night-city-dream/view/468893/

23 .07. 2011.


----------



## Minato ku

^^ In Paris, the most central stations are not necessarily the best maintained.

*The 10 busiest metro stations without interchange with mass transit, by entry in 2011*

Porte d’Orléans: 9,598,097
Porte de Clignancourt: 9,000,298
Esplanade de la Défense: 8,721,277
Aubervilliers-Pantin-Quatre Chemins: 7,356,008
Olympiades: 7,245,724
Crimée: 7,183,997
Mairie de Clichy: 6,892,451
Château Rouge: 6,798,017
Pont de Neuilly: 6,794,402
Bobigny-Pablo Picasso: 6,722,182

*The 10 busiest metro stations in suburbs by entry in 2011*

La Défense: 13,853,216
Esplanade de la Défense: 8,721,277
Aubervilliers-Pantin-Quatre Chemins: 7,356,008
Mairie de Clichy: 6,892,451
Pont de Neuilly: 6,794,402
Bobigny-Pablo Picasso: 6,722,182
Châtillon-Montrouge: 6,540,563
Gallieni: 6,314,009
Mairie de Montreuil: 6,300,355
Saint-Mandé: 5,973,612
For La Défense as for any other stations with interchange, transfer with the RATP RER is not included in the number.


----------



## Tuileries

Hi Everyone! 
I´m from the forum of SSC of Mexico´s City Metro. I'm here to ask the following:

What kind of traction system uses the MF-77 trains? 
(for example Jeumont-Heidmann, Chopper [kesar] or VVVF)

Thanks


----------



## Minato ku

^^ The MF77 use Kesar.


----------



## HARTride 2012

Virtual MP 05 






I find it very interesting that this program (Microsoft Train Simulator) has the MP 59, MF 67, MF 77, MP 89 (both CA & CC), and now the MP 05, BUT does not have the MF 88 or the MF 01. Note that the MP 05 in the program was a modification from the MP 89CA to look like the MP 05.


----------



## Minato ku

^^ Note that in the reality, it is impossible.
The MP05 cannot run on the line 7bis.








Gare du Nord


----------



## HARTride 2012

^^
Of course, that's the beauty of computer programs :lol:

Very crowded Gare du Nord station btw.


----------



## Minato ku

Censier-Daubenton


----------



## Nephasto

Ledindondelafarce said:


> Wow, it's already a miracle RATP put transilien lines in their maps, don't go asking too much ! You can use transilien's map, but it's not as neat and clear as RATP's. http://transilien.fr/contents/fr/Docs---PDF/Plans/Carte_transilien_metro_fusion.pdf
> 
> I think T3b is due to open in December, don't remember when exactly.


The new metro geographical map has the transilien lines (with their oficial letters) displayed!
http://www.ratp.fr/informer/pdf/orienter/f_plan.php?nompdf=metro_geo&loc=secteur&fm=pdf

:cheers:

The extensions of T1 and T3a/b are also displayed.


----------



## Minato ku

Place de Clichy


----------



## HARTride 2012

Porte d'Orleans













Old signage


----------



## Tuileries

Minato ku said:


> ^^ The MF77 use Kesar.


I see, thank you very much Minato.


----------



## Minato ku

Belleville


----------



## HARTride 2012

Another quick question....

When a train on







&







arrive at the terminating station, is there an announcement stating that the train has reached the terminating station? And if so, is the announcement similar to that of







&







??


----------



## WC_EEND

Line 2 at Nation it is just "Nation (pause) attention à la mache en descendant du train (pause) terminus, nous vous invitons à descendre du train" 

translation: "Nation (pause) please mind the gap between the train and the platform (pause) this train terminates here, we invite you to get get off of the train"

No idea on the other lines though

edit: is it just me or does it sound a lot nicer in French?


----------



## Minato ku

Line







announcements are only in french, except one of two trains with the same announcements as the line 5 MF01.










Terminus, nous vous invitons à descendre, merci. (woman)
This is the last stop, please leave the train, thank you. (man)
Capolinea, invitiamo di scendre. (woman)








The line 4 has announcements on the train and the platform of the last stop
Train

Terminus, nous vous invitons à descendre, merci. (man)
This train terminates here, all change please. (woman)
Final del trayecto, desciende por favor. (woman)
Platform, _the announcements on the platform is repeated several times until the train left._

Vous êtes arrivés à à Porte d’Orléans (man). Terminus, nous vous invitons à descendre, merci. (woman)
This is the last stop. Passengers are kindly asked to leave the train. (man)
Final del trayecto. Desciende por favor. (man)










Terminus, nous vous invitons à descendre, merci. (woman)
All change please, this train terminates here. (woman)
Endhaltestelle, wir bitten alle Fahrgäste auszusteigen. (man)










Terminus, nous vous invitons à descendre, merci. (man)
This is the last stop, all passengers please leave the train. (man)
Final del trayecto, desciende por favor. (man)

________________________________________








Place d'Italie


----------



## HARTride 2012

^^
Thanks everyone!

Since Montrouge opens next year, I am surprised that none has filmed a train going into the left exit platform at Pte d'Orleans. I am very curious as to how the announcements sound like as the train (MP 89) arrives at the left exit platform.


----------



## Minato ku

^^ This part of the station is only accessible to people comming for the train and there is often some guards of the RATP here.
It is not at all a convienent place to take a videos of a train arriving.


----------



## HARTride 2012

^^
Oh I see. Thank you for the notification. I guess that will not happen then.

I'm guessing that is why only so many videos of Pte d'Orleans even get filmed...


----------



## Minato ku

Les Courtilles


----------



## Minato ku

Montparnasse-Bienvenue


----------



## HARTride 2012

I noticed on Symbioz that there are now only 7 (soon to be 6) MP 59 remaining on







.

As for the MP 89CC, #19 is next to be transferred (Dec 5). After that, my favorite train, #04, is scheduled to be transferred (Dec 12).


----------



## WC_EEND

^^ Why is #4 your favourite?


----------



## HARTride 2012

^^
The noise it makes as it departs (pay close attention between 0:07 & 0:10).






I'm not sure if this train still makes this noise though.


----------



## WC_EEND

^^ I could've sworn it's exactly the same on all the other MP89s, but I'm not sure ...


----------



## geoking66

WC_EEND said:


> Line 2 at Nation it is just "Nation (pause) attention à la mache en descendant du train (pause) terminus, nous vous invitons à descendre du train"
> 
> translation: "Nation (pause) please mind the gap between the train and the platform (pause) this train terminates here, we invite you to get get off of the train"
> 
> No idea on the other lines though
> 
> edit: is it just me or does it sound a lot nicer in French?


Seems like a really convoluted sentence even in French. "Veuillez descendre du train" would be shorter and just as polite. It's literally "Please leave the train."


----------



## HARTride 2012

^^
It does sound confusing, but the MF 01 on M2 will soon utilize similar messages to that of M5 it seems. I think it was mentioned earlier that 2 trains are testing out the new announcements.


----------



## Minato ku

No, I don't have any info.
____________________________________________








Place de Clichy


----------



## gambarini

Minato ku said:


> No, I don't have any info.
> ____________________________________________
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Place de Clichy


Is there the possibility to "argue" the number of people on this platform and in other "hot" platform? The real question is the capacity of this and other platforms...


----------



## Coccodrillo

FabriFlorence said:


> Last year I read about a project to join the 3bis and 7bis lines in a new line (line 15) with a new intermediate stop. Does someone know anything about it?


Still no news about that? There are already two single track tunnels linking lines 3bis and 7bis, although one is used for the maintenance of trains...


----------



## Minato ku

^^ No news about any merge of both lines.



gambarini said:


> Is there the possibility to "argue" the number of people on this platform and in other "hot" platform? The real question is the capacity of this and other platforms...


I don't have the number of people who take the line 13 at Place de Clichy.
I only have the number of people who enter at this station but this number don't include transfer and most of the passengers at Place de Clichy are transferring between the line 2 and 13.
Place de Clichy: 9,255,747 entries in 2011.


----------



## HARTride 2012

So as usual I guess....we have no further info regarding the following:

*Future of Lines 3b & 7b
*Future of rolling stock for Line 11 (whether it will be steel-wheel or rubber-tyred)
*Future of the MF 67 on Lines 3, 10, & 12.


----------



## Minato ku

^^ That's unfortunately right.
_______________________________________________








Porte d’Orléans (arrival platform)
New screens









I believe that these screens will give the next arrival of the numerous bus lines serving Porte d’Orléans.
A third screen is a bit further in the same area of the station, this screen is at the position of the future new fare gates.


----------



## gambarini

HARTride 2012 said:


> So as usual I guess....we have no further info regarding the following:
> 
> *Future of Lines 3b & 7b
> *Future of rolling stock for Line 11 (whether it will be steel-wheel or rubber-tyred)
> *Future of the MF 67 on Lines 3, 10, & 12.


The MF67 on line 12 is more than sufficient for now


----------



## HARTride 2012

Châtelet


----------



## Minato ku

Minato ku said:


> I believe that these screens will give the next arrival of the numerous bus lines serving Porte d’Orléans.
> A third screen is a bit further in the same area of the station, this screen is at the position of the future new fare gates.


I was right.


----------



## HARTride 2012

^^
Awesome! 

-------------
*UPDATE:* MP 89CC #45 is now being shifted over to M4. On the flipside, it appears (according to Symbioz) that opening of Montrouge has been pushed back (again)....though not really surprising.


----------



## Minato ku

^^ Yes it is postponed to March and we don't have precise date.


----------



## HARTride 2012

^^
Unlike M12, there seems to be many construction-related delays with Montrouge. But I guess it is for the better. We rather see the station open safely at a later date, rather than it open early and there are too many safety issues.


----------



## Minato ku

Saint-Lazare.
This morning was not the best day to take the line 3.

5 trains to wait here, if lucky.


----------



## HARTride 2012

^^
WOW!


----------



## gambarini

Minato ku said:


> Saint-Lazare.
> This morning was not the best day to take the line 3.
> 
> 5 trains to wait here, if lucky.


Why?


----------



## gambarini

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VES8Pw7jWeQ

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fxxR5FPZSlk

Someone could tell me which garage and train are involved in these two videos?
thanks


----------



## HARTride 2012

gambarini said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VES8Pw7jWeQ
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fxxR5FPZSlk
> 
> Someone could tell me which garage and train are involved in these two videos?
> thanks


The first one (which I've watched before) is of the MP 59. I think these are the Line 11 trains because I don't think any of the Line 4 tunnels look like that.

The second video has the MF 67, but it is impossible for me to tell where.


It's quite surprising in the first video how the guy gets in through a hatch that isn't really all that secured.


----------



## Tylow

The first one, like HARTride mention, is the garage end of line 11 after Porte des Lilas. The entrance the guy used in the video is actually not a "subway" access. It is not even located near the subway tunnel. I recognized it, it's located at the Bassin de l'Arsenel, close to Bastille. See here on google street view the hatch : http://goo.gl/maps/lKsww.

Second video doesn't work.


----------



## Minato ku

*New line map*
Mairie de Montrouge is on the map








Transfer with the non-RER suburban network are visible


















*Porte d’Orléans*
They added other new screens on the corridors.
Next bus departures








Information about the traffic on the network.


----------



## gambarini

Tylow said:


> Second video doesn't work.


Now it works


----------



## Minato ku

Stations on Grand Boulevards are almost the extreme case.
There is only 80m between the easternmost entrance of Grand Boulevards station and the westernmost entrance of Bonne Nouvelle station !!!
100m between the easternmost entrance of Bonne Nouvelle station and the westernmost entrance of Strasbourg Saint-Denis !!!
Obviously this is only the distance between entrances, the distances between platforms of those stations are bigger.


----------



## ajw373

CairnsTony said:


> On a wider note, I do think there is overall better coverage in central Paris than in central London as it isn't just greater station distance in London but a less dense network over all. It would be nice if such an edict had existed there...


True, but in the zone 1-2 area of London there are significantly more bus routes, with far greater frequency that Central Paris that more than made up for the lower station density in London. I gather the commuters from further out appreciate having less stops in the centre, where clearly in Paris those commuters are on the RER.

Having lived in London for 4 years (living in Bayswater/Notting Hill area) I always preferred the bus to go short distances, for example Notting Hill to the Oxford Street shopping strip or to go to places where I could get to on a single bus, but needed 2 tubes, Notting Hill to West Hampstead being a regular haunt. The only time I tubed it was to get to/from work and to go longer distances or places where I didn't know the bus system well.


----------



## gambarini

Minato ku said:


> Stations on Grand Boulevards are almost the extreme case.
> There is only 80m between the easternmost entrance of Grand Boulevards station and the westernmost entrance of Bonne Nouvelle station !!!
> 100m between the easternmost entrance of Bonne Nouvelle station and the westernmost entrance of Strasbourg Saint-Denis !!!
> Obviously this is only the distance between entrances, the distances between platforms of those stations are bigger.


The station Grand Boulevards itself isn't a good meeting point... the entrances are so far each other


----------



## Minato ku

Between the entrance There is 230m between the westernmost entrance and the northernmost entrance of Grands Boulevards station.
The distance is longer for Bonne Nouvelle.
There is 270m between the westernmost entrance and the northernmost entrance of Bonne Nouvelle.

Anyway it gives you weird impression when there are only 80m between the entrances of two stations serving the same lines (lines 8 and 9).
Not only the distance is short but it is on the same block.








PS: I forgotten the "s" at "Grands" and the "e" at "Boulevards" for "Grands Boulevards". :wallbash:


----------



## parcdesprinces

Minato ku said:


> PS: I forgotten the "s" at "Grands" and the "e" at "Boulevards" for "Grands Boulevards". :wallbash:


Indeed! 



I mean...thank you very much...dear non-parisian. :tongue2:

:runaway:


----------



## CairnsTony

ajw373 said:


> True, but in the zone 1-2 area of London there are significantly more bus routes, with far greater frequency that Central Paris that more than made up for the lower station density in London. I gather the commuters from further out appreciate having less stops in the centre, where clearly in Paris those commuters are on the RER.
> 
> Having lived in London for 4 years (living in Bayswater/Notting Hill area) I always preferred the bus to go short distances, for example Notting Hill to the Oxford Street shopping strip or to go to places where I could get to on a single bus, but needed 2 tubes, Notting Hill to West Hampstead being a regular haunt. The only time I tubed it was to get to/from work and to go longer distances or places where I didn't know the bus system well.


I lived in London for twenty years; grew up there in fact. I guess things have changed quite a bit over the years if you consider the buses a valid alternative as they were very unreliable when I was there. I do see your point though!


----------



## Minato ku

In central Paris except for a few lines, bus is mostly used by old people and disabled.
It is funny to see the racial and age shift on the bus lines after the circular 2-6 of metro, even in wealthy districts.
Outside the circular, bus lines are racially diverse and age mixed, inside it is dominated by people over 60 years and it is very white.



parcdesprinces said:


> I mean...thank you very much...dear non-parisian. :tongue2:
> :runaway:


No it means that I suck at spelling.
No long ago, I put a "d" at Saint-Lazare instead of the "e". 

I am parisian, the proof is that I know the bus lines in Paris, something that only parisian can know. 
Saint Lazare: 20, 21, 22, 24, 26, 27, 28, 29, 32, 48, 53, 66, 80, 81, 94, 95 
Châtelet: 21, 38, 47, 58, 67, 69, 70, 72, 74, 75, 76, 81, 85, 96
Porte d’Orléans: 28, 38, 68, 125, 126, 128, 187, 188, 194, 197, 295, 297, 299


----------



## CNGL

Too bad there is no line 35 due to numbering scheme . But that is a bit off-topic, since there is another thread for tram and bus.


----------



## parcdesprinces

Minato ku said:


> No long ago, I put a "d" at Saint-Lazare instead of the "e".


Blasphemy !!! (how dared you !!) :shocked:


----------



## Minato ku

CNGL said:


> Too bad there is no line 35 due to numbering scheme . But that is a bit off-topic, since there is another thread for tram and bus.


Actually since December, there is a line 35 between Mairie d'Aubervilliers and Gare de l'Est.
The line 65 was splite in two. (formerly Aubervilliers - Gare de Lyon).
Line 35 Aubervilliers - Gare de l'Est
Line 65 Porte de la Chapelle - Gare de Lyon.


----------



## CNGL

I'm going to reply on the bus & tram thread.


----------



## ajw373

CairnsTony said:


> I lived in London for twenty years; grew up there in fact. I guess things have changed quite a bit over the years if you consider the buses a valid alternative as they were very unreliable when I was there. I do see your point though!


I believe things have improved the past 10-15 years. Out of interest where did you live? Was it in zone 1 or 2 as that is the area that is roughly the same size as the area of Paris served by the metro, and in London the zone with the highest concentration of bus routes.

I guess the point is the Paris metro is serving a different market than the London tube, hence why so many stations close together and the more twisty tracks and routes.


----------



## Minato ku

The first MP89 run to Mairie de Montrouge for test on January 25. 
No picture because it was after the closure of the service. 
The MP89 was the CC35.


----------



## CairnsTony

ajw373 said:


> I believe things have improved the past 10-15 years. Out of interest where did you live? Was it in zone 1 or 2 as that is the area that is roughly the same size as the area of Paris served by the metro, and in London the zone with the highest concentration of bus routes.


Clapham. I was heavily dependent on the tube; the BR station at Clapham, quite close to home was in a shocking state in the 70s. Of course it's nice and shiny and new again thanks to LO.

I only really used the buses to get to Brixton (No. 45) or Clapham Junction (45 again I think...); I used to go to school on the tube even though it was only two stops.

Anyway, not really a conversation to be had on the Paris Metro thread. I have a much better understanding of the nature of the two systems now. But it would still be nice to have a denser network in London!


----------



## Minato ku

Pont de Levallois – Bécon


----------



## HARTride 2012

Tagged MF 77 trains :/













Front Populaire






-------------------------------

Final MP 89CC trains to







:

#46 supposedly has been transferred, but am not sure if its in service. It is not currently listed on the roster on Symbioz.

02/20/13: #47

March, we should see the final 3 trains (#s 02, 26, & 50) being transferred over in conjunction with the opening of Montrouge.

As mentioned earlier, not all 52 MP 89CC will be utilized on







until Bagneux opens in 2019/2020. Only about 47 to 48 trains will be used at most for now.


----------



## Nephasto

Are there still any MP59's running on line 4?

Also, is line 1 completely automatized by now?


----------



## gambarini

Nephasto said:


> Are there still any MP59's running on line 4?


No


> Also, is line 1 completely automatized by now?


Yes


----------



## HARTride 2012

The last MP 59s were removed from Line 4 in December (last train was 6021, removed after the end of service on December 21).

Line 1 is fully automated, but 2 MP 89s still run to supplement peak service. According to what I read on Symbioz, this practice will be ending in the next few days and there will be no more MP 89s running on Line 1 at all.

The remaining MP 89s, as I mentioned are gradually being moved over to Line 4 as the Montrouge extension nears completion. Once the new garage is ready, RATP will move the last trains over for storage.


----------



## gambarini

HARTride 2012 said:


> The last MP 59s were removed from Line 4 in December (last train was 6021, removed after the end of service on December 21).
> 
> Line 1 is fully automated, but 2 MP 89s still run to supplement peak service. According to what I read on Symbioz, this practice will be ending in the next few days and there will be no more MP 89s running on Line 1 at all.
> 
> The remaining MP 89s, as I mentioned are gradually being moved over to Line 4 as the Montrouge extension nears completion. Once the new garage is ready, RATP will move the last trains over for storage.


do you have photos of the new garage?


----------



## HARTride 2012

^^
I do not, and I am not sure if there are any at the moment.


----------



## gambarini

HARTride 2012 said:


> Tagged MF 77 trains :/


it is on line







, Reuilly — Diderot station.
MF77 trains on this line are more affected... Probably the MF77 garages are less safe


----------



## Minato ku

^^ The line 8's MF77 are in surface in Créteil.
It is much easy to access than the line 7 (underground) or line 13 (in surface but more hidden).
I saw a lot of trains with cleaned graffiti on line 8.

In this picture you can see a remainder of a graffiti.
Opera (line 8)









Fortunately graffiti don't stay for long, usually it is rapidly cleaned. The livery of Paris metro have been made for it.
Trains have stickers instead of paint as livery.


----------



## HARTride 2012

I read on Symbioz that Reaumur-Sebastopol







will be closing for renovations. Can someone please clarify the exact dates. Google translate does not seem to do a good job this time. :dunno:


----------



## Minato ku

Mairie de Montrouge
First MP89 in test in the station








Detail of the wall









Pictures from the blog rendez vous avec la 4/



HARTride 2012 said:


> I read on Symbioz that Reaumur-Sebastopol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> will be closing for renovations. Can someone please clarify the exact dates. Google translate does not seem to do a good job this time. :dunno:


Closure of line 3 platforms: 04/02/2013 to 06/12/2013 
Closure of line 4 platforms: 09/02/2013 to 11/21/2013 
Work in the station: 03/04/2013 to 06/30/2014 

About renovation, the worst platform hall of Paris metro, Jaures line 7bis will close between 08/05/2013 and 10/27/2013.
It was about time.


----------



## HARTride 2012

^^
It's about time both stations get their renovation. Jaures is very, very disgusting in my opinion (the 7b platforms anyways, with tiles falling off left and right).

Reaumur-Sebastopol is in much need of a refresh too. Glad that this station is getting one also.

According to Symbioz, all further transfers of the MP 89 have been postponed (including #47) due to the Montrouge garage not being ready.

*Where did you get the photos of Montrouge from?*


----------



## gambarini

here


Minato ku said:


> ...
> Pictures from the blog rendez vous avec la 4/
> 
> ...


----------



## krishna.r

I took this snap a few years ago while I was in Paris. I really like the subway in Paris.


----------



## HARTride 2012

^^
That is the MP 59 at St. Michel, Line 4. These trains were phased out of Line 4 between May, 2011 and December, 2012.

24 trains still run on Line 11, with no planned replacement at the moment.


----------



## Luca111-_

The new station has got only one track, right?


----------



## HARTride 2012

^^
Montrouge has two tracks. It follows the traditional layout.

NORTHBOUND PLATFORM
------------------------
TRACK 1 << PTE. DE CLIGNANCOURT/MAIRIE DE ST.-OUEN
TRACK 2 >> GARAGE/BAGNEUX
------------------------
SOUTHBOUND PLATFORM


----------



## Minato ku

Opening of Mairie de Montrouge: March 23, 2013.


----------



## HARTride 2012

^^
Hopefully, no more delays.


----------



## Minato ku

Normally, no more delay.
_________________________________________








Franklin D.Roosevelt


----------



## Clery

HARTride 2012 said:


> I read on Symbioz that Reaumur-Sebastopol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> will be closing for renovations. Can someone please clarify the exact dates. Google translate does not seem to do a good job this time. :dunno:





Minato ku said:


> Closure of line 3 platforms: 04/02/2013 to 06/12/2013
> Closure of line 4 platforms: 09/02/2013 to 11/21/2013
> Work in the station: 03/04/2013 to 06/30/2014
> 
> About renovation, the worst platform hall of Paris metro, Jaures line 7bis will close between 08/05/2013 and 10/27/2013.
> It was about time.


Damn'! This is my connection to







. To reach the line, I will have to walk all the way to Les Halles which is at 600m from my building.


----------



## HARTride 2012

^^
You could connect via Etienne Marcel. Not as far as Les Halles.


----------



## Minato ku

Etienne Marcel is at about the same distance as Les Halles from the building where Clery live. 



Clery said:


> Damn'! This is my connection to
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . To reach the line, I will have to walk all the way to Les Halles which is at 600m from my building.


This is the end of the world. 

When I think the the closest metro station of my house (Chatillion Montrouge) is at 1.2km.
Soon with the opening of Mairie de Montrouge, the closest metro station will at only 900m. :banana:


----------



## Clery

Minato ku said:


> Etienne Marcel is at about the same distance as Les Halles from the building where Clery live.


How do you know that? I'm not supposed to know you. 




Minato ku said:


> This is the end of the world.
> 
> When I think the the closest metro station of my house (Chatillion Montrouge) is at 1.2km.
> Soon with the opening of Mairie de Montrouge, the closest metro station will at only 900m. :banana:


You suburbanites... When we live in the center of Paris we fastly get used to have 4 different metro lines in a 500m radius. 

The funny thing is that I'm at 100m from two different stations of







. I go to one or the other depending if I have to go westbound or eastbound. But anyway, I'll stop giving indications here, if I continue Hartride will be able to localize my building. :lol:


----------



## HARTride 2012

^^
As much as I'd love the visit Paris again, I would never go THAT far.


----------



## Axelferis

Minato ku said:


> Mairie de Montrouge
> First MP89 in test in the station
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Detail of the wall
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pictures from the blog rendez vous avec la 4/


Finally something different! Fed up with this usual white ceramic wall!
Vive la nouveauté ! :cheers:


----------



## HARTride 2012

^^
Matches the last rendering that was posted.

*UPDATE:* I have published my blog post on







! :banana:

http://hartride2012tampa.wordpress.com/2013/02/12/line-12-of-the-paris-metro/


----------



## Minato ku

New signage









After the line 4, this is the line 14 version.


----------



## HARTride 2012

One can now view a "virtual tour" of Mairie de Montrouge









http://www.rendezvousavecla4.fr/blog/


----------



## Minato ku

^^ This is the first time I see so detailed virtual visit for new station.
You can can really visit all the station.

About the news, still on line 4, the RATP will launch studies to build a second entrance hall at Château Rouge.
The station had 6,798,017 entries in 2011 with a very small entrance hall.
The entrance hall tends to be very crowded in saturday.


----------



## HARTride 2012

Minato ku said:


> ^^ This is the first time I see so detailed virtual visit for new station.
> You can can really visit all the station.


It looks real neat, and definitely realistic. I can already visualize the MP 89 trains arriving and departing. 



Minato ku said:


> About the news, still on line 4, the RATP will launch studies to build a second entrance hall at Château Rouge.
> The station had 6,798,017 entries in 2011 with a very small entrance hall.
> The entrance hall tends to be very crowded in saturday.


That is good to hear. I didn't realize that Château Rouge gets that busy.


----------



## Minato ku

Carrefour Pleyel









From 1952 to 1976 it was the terminal station of the Saint-Denis branch of the line 13.


----------



## HARTride 2012

The latest developments on the







extension by the STIF. *YES! FINALLY! WE HAVE SOME NEW STUFF!* :banana:

*1st Part: http://www.stif.info/IMG/pdf/Delibe...gement_a_l_est_de_la_Ligne_11-1ere_partie.pdf

*2nd Part: http://www.stif.info/IMG/pdf/Delibe...gement_a_l_est_de_la_Ligne_11-2eme_partie.pdf

*Some highlights*

*It looks like that the project will be done all in one shot, instead of in phases. The 2nd document notates that the extension has been eagerly awaited.

*Confirmation of placement and design of stations (one of which will lie on a brief elevated section).

*Some of the existing stations will be modified. Some stations will get additional access points, and accessibility upgrades (like elevators).

*Workshop and garage facilities will be relocated to Rosny, as current facilities cannot accommodate next-generation rolling stock, let alone anything beyond 4 cars.

*# of cars will indeed increase from 4 to 5.

*Automation of the line is not likely in the near-term due to costs and operational issues. However, the STIF does not rule out automation as a longer-term project.

*Although the STIF favored conversion from rubber-tyred operation to steel-wheel operation early on, it appears that retaining rubber-tyred operation is less of a burden on the project and thus, if finalized, the MP NG will be the next rolling stock.

*41 trains of 5 cars each will be required to run the Line 11 after the extension opens, to maintain headways of 1 minute, 45 seconds, during rush hours.


----------



## Minato ku

Porte d’Orléans.
New fare gates at the arrival platform (soon Montrouge bound platform).


----------



## HARTride 2012

^^
Cool!


----------



## Minato ku

The line 1 is now entirely driverless.
There were announcements in the train saying that trains no longer follow the signaling.

Why ? Because passengers could be afraid if they see that the train run on the red light.
Now the train follows only the informations given by the others trains and the operation center.


----------



## HARTride 2012

^^
That's a good call by the RATP.

That means that the manual signals will be dismantled in the coming weeks/months?


----------



## CB31

That's a good news :cheers:

Hope they could turn into driverless more sections in the near future.



HARTride 2012 said:


> ^^
> That's a good call by the RATP.
> 
> That means that the manual signals will be dismantled in the coming weeks/months?


I also wonder about it.


----------



## Minato ku

I don't know.
I heard that the RATP will change the red lights into purple lights. 
This is to not afraid the passengers if they see the train running on the red light, the light will be purple.


----------



## HARTride 2012

CB31 said:


> Hope they could turn into driverless more sections in the near future.


I strongly believe that other lines will become automated in the distant future. Line 4 was supposed to be next on the list, but it is on indefinite hold due to costs.

Personally, I think Line 13 will be done next, since the RATP is gradually installing platform screen doors along each station of the line. For now, only selected stations have them, but I think eventually, all Line 13 stations will be equipped.



Minato ku said:


> I don't know.
> I heard that the RATP will change the red lights into purple lights.
> This is to not afraid the passengers if they see the train running on the red light, the light will be purple.


That would be interesting.

===================

Since it is almost certain the the MP NG will be equipped on Line 11, here's my updated prediction on rolling stock. Around 2020-2025.

*MP 89CC:









*MF 01:







- 5 car trains.







- 4 car trains

*MP 05:









*MP NGCA:







- 8 car trains

*MP NGCC:







- 5 car trains. Some reinforcement to







may be provided with 6 car trains. This will be especially vital if







is extended towards Mairie de St Ouen.

For







, the MF 77 will probably be phased out during this time period. There will probably be a next-generation steel-wheel rolling stock going into place at that point. I strongly believe that







will become fully automated. However, I question any expansion from 5 to 6 cars.

*MF NGCC:









*MF NGCA:









And finally; the MP 89CA, I have no clue. It's too hard to tell still where these trains may go. Three options persist in my opinion.

*Move the trains to







to strengthen service (could be useful should the line be extended).

*Move the trains to







. Not sure when automation would occur though, otherwise, the trains would have to be operated in manual mode.

*Put the trains in the scrapyard...early retirement.


----------



## IGH

HARTride 2012 said:


> I strongly believe that
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> will become fully automated. However, I question any expansion from 5 to 6 cars.


I really think that it would be the best thing to do to improve line 13 after line 14 extension. It has been done for line 1 and 4 in the 60's and some platforms are already long enough (even for 7 car trains).


----------



## CB31

^^ That's a good thing to hear. Well let's hope it doesn't take too long for the other lines to get automated.


----------



## Minato ku

I doubt that the line 13 will be expanded to 6 cars in the near future.
None of the platforms south of Invalides are long enough and msot of the ptaforms in the north are also to small.
This would means heavy work for the majority of the station.

Even if it was done in the 1960's for the line 1 and 4, today's safety standards are different and it will be costly.


----------



## HARTride 2012

Minato ku said:


> I doubt that the line 13 will be expanded to 6 cars in the near future.
> None of the platforms south of Invalides are long enough and msot of the ptaforms in the north are also to small.
> This would means heavy work for the majority of the station.
> 
> Even if it was done in the 1960's for the line 1 and 4, today's safety standards are different and it will be costly.


I was about to say the same thing.



CB31 said:


> ^^ That's a good thing to hear. Well let's hope it doesn't take too long for the other lines to get automated.


Its all going to come down to costs. The Line 4 proposal for instance, has been halted indefinitely due to high costs. Plus, I'm sure there's also the problem with rolling stock, since Lines 6 & 11 are not able to accommodate the MP 89 with 6 cars.

Also, from what I saw on the BBC report (which I posted not long ago), the driver union is also an obstacle. With Line 1, the RATP was able to convince unions that the drivers would be re-assigned to other lines. There's certainly going to be an uphill battle should other lines be automated.


----------



## dl3000

Minato ku said:


> I don't know.
> I heard that the RATP will change the red lights into purple lights.
> This is to not afraid the passengers if they see the train running on the red light, the light will be purple.


Why doesn't RATP simply remove the light bulbs so there are no lights at all since they are not needed?


----------



## skyscraperus

Does anyone know exactly how many kilometers is underground from total 218 km of Paris Metro ?

*My relative analysis from Wikipedia *

*REALLY UNDERGROUND LENGHT*

01. Paris Metro - 218 km (95% underground) = *207 km underground*
02. New York City Subway - 337 km (60% underground) = *202 km underground*
03. London Underground - 402 km (45% underground) = *180 km underground*


----------



## Minato ku

^^ It is official, the Prime Minister has even made a speech.

http://www.lesechos.fr/economie-politique/politique/actu/0202626990936-ayrault-lance-le-nouveau-grand-paris-544708.php
http://www.mobilicites.com/fr_actualites_le-grand-paris-nouveau-et-arrive-et-toutes-lignes-seront-realisees--promet-jean-marc-ayrault_0_77_2396.html
http://www.liberation.fr/politiques/2013/03/06/ayrault-recite-son-nouveau-grand-paris_886815


----------



## _Night City Dream_

I think new lines of metro should boast much wider rolling stock.


----------



## Axelferis

Today *Franklin D roosevelt Line 1*
i apreciate much the Line 1 100% automatic like in 14 :cheers:
The rolling stock is very good with screen onboards kay





*Chatelet line 4*


----------



## Minato ku

_Night City Dream_ said:


> I think new lines of metro should boast much wider rolling stock.


In fact outside the line 15, it is likely to be the oposite.
The lines 16, 17 and 18 could be light metro like the VAL.


----------



## Axelferis

bigger than VAL! impossible to do like in Lille,toulouse or turin!
I think it will be a modern version of Lyon metro.


----------



## Minato ku

^^ For lines 16, 17 and 18, they speak of a lighter rolling stock.
In my opinion, it could be something like a VAL with 50m or longer train.


----------



## _Night City Dream_

That would be a waste of money. French metro trains are in fact light rail: very narrow and short. Building a line is costly and they should use the resources in a smart way.


----------



## Axelferis

Minato ku said:


> ^^ For lines 16, 17 and 18, they speak of a lighter rolling stock.
> In my opinion, it could be something like a VAL with 50m or longer train.


you know that you have two types of light system.

-The original VAL concept
-The bigger one like in lyon automatic.

Impossible to run this system outside CDG airport too narrow!

@Night city dream-> rubbish! :bash: Paris is heavy system with an interesting different rolling stock. go to London and you'll see what narrow means :| . London underground is small and long. NYC has an ugly stock.
No city has the same potential like Paris has. go to L1, L14, L4 and the others to notice that Paris has the best system when you know that the metro is aged of +100 . The new lines will complete the offer.And i'm sure we won't have small metro but light"big" cars.
I'm pretty sure of that. Paris isn't Lille or toulouse


----------



## Falubaz

^^ That is fact. London tiny tube trains are kind of silly. But on the other hand, i wouldnt call Paris metro the best - just because its 100years old. It is actually disadvantage. when you look at all the narrow passages, stairs and kilometers of walking tunnels... plus some stations are silly close. 
Anyway, the coverage in Paris is probably the best, there is no doubt.


----------



## Minato ku

Axelferis said:


> you know that you have two types of light system.
> -The original VAL concept
> -The bigger one like in lyon automatic.


Lyon metro is not a light system. 
It has 2.9m wide car.
The number of cars is low but it can be doubled to 4 cars or 70m long train.



_Night City Dream_ said:


> That would be a waste of money. French metro trains are in fact light rail: very narrow and short. Building a line is costly and they should use the resources in a smart way.


The number of passengers for bypass lines in outer suburbs is not every high. Those line don't need to have big trains but tram would be slow.
Because of their high frequencies, VAL or other automatic light metro can have a quite big capacity.


----------



## Axelferis

i still doubt it will be the same VAL.
it will be wider and longer.
I repeat but i can't imagine a system made for airports and medium cities running in the whole Paris region.

Ok with them when they said it will be a light system 

look at taipei light metro wich is bigger than lille's one:


----------



## Minato ku

^^I didn't say that it will be the same VAL. We don't even know if it will be a VAL or something else.
All we know is that a light metro rolling stock is planned for lines 16, 17 and 18.


----------



## Bogdy

Falubaz said:


> ^^ That is fact. London tiny tube trains are kind of silly. But on the other hand, i wouldnt call Paris metro the best - just because its 100years old. *It is actually disadvantage. when you look at all the narrow passages, stairs and kilometers of walking tunnels... plus some stations are silly close. *


+1 Anyway it is a modern system, but just a bit update to present needs. Anyway commie system like Prague or Budapest are more effective when we are talking about station's capacity. While commie systems or 60-90ies one, have large stations and large capacity per station, they don't have the coverage of Paris system, so they are useless.



Falubaz said:


> , the coverage in Paris is probably the best, there is no doubt.


That's the main point of Paris metro, the coverage :cheers: but it is a light system, the heavy can be consider just 14line (capacity, depth) and RER, and maybe line 7bis or line 12 under Montmartre, but cut and cover which is generally in Paris is not a heavy system, and the capacity of station fits to light system


----------



## Axelferis

If you take L14 paris has the best system.
It will be even extended.
Asians cities are so new but if you take L14 made in a city with such history you realize L14 system is the best in the world.
i don't doubt one second the same will happen with L15/16/17
It's obvious that paris is above the rest of europe when i compare London,Milan,barcelona,Madrid.
Madrid and barcelona have good systems but no one with the charm of paris latest lines.
Even the L1 is now automated.

In the future with modernisation/refurbishment of rolling stocks+stations+new lines i don't see an equivalent in Europe.


----------



## Clery

^^ Don't be so confident Axelferris. Madrid system is really great, especially when we consider the size of the city. To me, it's actually the best system in Europe. Very extensive and reliable.

Granted the Paris metro is really developped in the city center, but its major flaw is that lines are too short, they hardly serve the suburbs. The new Grand Paris Express lines will partially solve this but that will be in 2030. Considering offices are exclusively developped in the inner suburbs nowadays, I actually don't know how the system will hold the pressure untill then.

No really, I don't deny the Paris metro is a great system but it's far to be perfect.


----------



## HARTride 2012

^^
I agree.


----------



## Bogdy

No, Paris system is perfect for Paris, the suburbs are in fact cities around Paris. It's unfair to compare Paris including its suburbs with Madrid as a city. We should compare Madrid and Paris as a city, and for this the system is more perfect in Paris than Madrid. The Paris's suburbs are in fact cities with a legal status, and that's another pair of shoes.


----------



## Antje

Hôtel de Ville

Paris Métro MP 59 6075 at Hôtel de Ville by me (yes, ME), on Flickr


----------



## HARTride 2012

Rolling stock update for









MP 89CC -









*#47 - March 15, 2013
*#50 - March 20, 2013
*#02 - March 27, 2013
*#26 - Unknown at the moment

MF 01 -









*All trains up to #093 have been delivered. #s 094, 095, & 096 remain (dates currently unknown).

MF 67 -









*Remaining trains (as of March 7, 2013) include #s: 13501, 13502, 13504, 13505, 13511, 13512, 13513, 13514, 13516, 13529, 13536. 11 trains still in circulation.

--------------------------------------------------------------------------








Etienne Marcel


----------



## HARTride 2012

Antje said:


> Hôtel de Ville
> 
> Paris Métro MP 59 6075 at Hôtel de Ville by me (yes, ME), on Flickr


Neat! 

As much as I don't like the MP 59, it will be sad to see them go when the next generation rolling stock comes onboard.


----------



## Antje

HARTride 2012 said:


> Neat!
> 
> As much as I don't like the MP 59, it will be sad to see them go when the next generation rolling stock comes onboard.


Maybe the RATP shouldn't have played around with the front style when they refurbished in the 1990s.


----------



## HARTride 2012

^^
The refurbished styling of the train does not bug me. It is that the trains are so hot and old.


----------



## Minato ku

The MP59 will stay on line 11 until the extension, in my opinion.

In the line 4 that the section between Montparnasse and Porte d'Orleans was closed this week end and this monday because of works.
This is the last works for the extension.

The operating of the trains to Mairie de Montrouge without passenger begin tomorrow.


----------



## _Night City Dream_

Bogdy said:


> , the heavy can be consider just 14line (capacity, depth) and RER, system


RER - yes, but why line 14? It's actually the same light rail standard as most of the lines of Paris metro.


----------



## gambarini

_Night City Dream_ said:


> RER - yes, but why line 14? It's actually the same light rail standard as most of the lines of Paris metro.


1) depth 
2) the possibility to add another 2 cars
3) The station are larger and longer than others lines. 
4) medium distance between stations are longer than other and so medium velocity higher than others lines

p.s.
whato about metro-pole.net?


----------



## HARTride 2012

Hey everyone,

Is anyone else here having problems seeing the M-logos from Metro-Pole? I think their site has been down for a few days now. I've also noticed that they don't update as much as they used to.


----------



## Silly_Walks

_Night City Dream_ said:


> RER - yes, but why line 14? It's actually the same light rail standard as most of the lines of Paris metro.


Wait? Paris metro is light rail standard? Can you elaborate? It seems to me to be completely grade-separated, high frequency, high passenger volume?

While I was there, I did notice the platforms and trains were rather small, but light rail??


----------



## XAN_

Bogdy said:


> +1 Anyway it is a modern system, but just a bit update to present needs. Anyway commie system like Prague or Budapest are more effective when we are talking about station's capacity. While commie systems or 60-90ies one, have large stations and large capacity per station, they don't have the coverage of Paris system, so they are useless.


Actually many "commie" transit relayed on heavy integration with medium capacity transit - trams, trolleybuses and buses on kind of ROW (in many socialistic countries the entire streets were kind of bus lane with minimum amount of private cars). That integration wasn't done in most effective ways, but even that way it just don't justified building such wast network, as bimodal systems (metro+traficed bus) did.


----------



## Minato ku

I have got plenty of information about the first phase of the eastern extension of the line 11 (Mairie des Lilas - Rosny-Bois-Perrier) and about the line 11 as whole.
I will post it tomorrow.


----------



## _Night City Dream_

Silly_Walks said:


> Wait? Paris metro is light rail standard? Can you elaborate? It seems to me to be completely grade-separated, high frequency, high passenger volume?
> 
> While I was there, I did notice the platforms and trains were rather small, but light rail??


Yes, I can. I don't mean overground yet there are many parts of the lines that are on bridges, line 6 is for the most part above.

But my point was in the rolling stock. It is narrow and short, just a bit bigger than a good articulated tram.

Heavy metro is like in Moscow or Chinese cities or Tokyo.

By the way, in Shanghai there's line 6 it is called light metro than part of it in the downtown is underground. Trains feature 4 cars of almost 20 m long and 2.60 m wide. Their capacity is similar to most of Paris metro trains.

Light Rail can also have high frequency and be grade-separated.


----------



## HARTride 2012

^^
If I'm understanding your points correctly, the reason why the Paris Metro uses the width that it does for its trains is specifically to deter mainline trains from using Metro tracks. This is mentioned in Wikipedia, which in-turn was an from excerpt from a book that described various subway systems throughout the world.



> The size of the Metro cars (and tunnels) was deliberately chosen by the City of Paris to prevent the running of French mainline trains in the Paris Metro system; the city of Paris and the nation of France had historically poor relations


http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Paris_Métro


----------



## _Night City Dream_

That's interesting but still it's hard to call Paris metro heavy rail.


----------



## Minato ku

> *€26⋅5bn Grand Paris metro expansion programme confirmed*
> 
> 12 March 2013
> 
> FRANCE: The government is to proceed with the project to build 200 km of new metro lines by 2030 to serve the outer suburbs of the capital, Prime Minister Jean-Marc Ayrault announced in a speech given on March 6. Following a review of the programme inherited from the Sarkozy administration, Ayrault said that the Nouveau Grand Paris programme was ‘unprecedented in its ambition and it is funded’.
> 
> The Grand Paris Express project to build a network of orbital automatic metro lines now has a budget of €26⋅5bn, and Ayrault said that construction of the various routes would be launched in parallel. The first public inquiry is due to start later this year for work to start on Line 15 from Noisy-Champs to Pont-de-Sèvres in 2015.
> 
> This route should be in service by 2020 when work would be nearing completion on a further section of Line 15 from Noisy to Le Bourget and on Line 18 from Massy-Palaiseau to Saclay. To connect with these new orbital routes Line 11 of the Paris metro network is to be extended eastwards to Noisy-Champs, while Line 14 is be extended northwards to Saint-Denis-Pleyel and to Orly south of the capital.
> 
> The Nouveau Grand Paris programme also includes €7bn to improve existing routes by 2017, which is expected to create 57 000 jobs. This will include modernisation of RER lines B, C and D, extension of metro Line 4 to Montrouge by 2013 and the opening of light rail route T8 from Saint-Denis to Épinay and Villetaneuse in 2014. Refurbishment of the major interchange at Châtelet-Les Halles is planned for 2016, followed by the extension of metro Line 14 to Mairie de Saint-Ouen in 2017 and the construction of the Clichy – Montfermeil branch of light rail route T4.
> 
> Grand Paris Express network
> Line 15: Noisy-Champs – Champigny Centre – La Défense – Saint-Denis-Pleyel – Rosny-Bois-Perrier
> Line 16: Noisy-Champs – Clichy-Montfermeil – Aulnay-sous-Bois – Pleyel
> Line 17: Pleyel – Le Bourget – Le Mesnil Amelot
> Line 18: Orly – Massy-Palaiseau – Saclay – Versailles


http://www.railwaygazette.com/news/urban-rail/single-view/view/EUR265bn-grand-paris-metro-expansion-programme-confirmed.html


----------



## Silly_Walks

_Night City Dream_ said:


> That's interesting but still it's hard to call Paris metro heavy rail.


But it is completely grade separated, and transports a LOT of people. You might not think it is heavy rail, but I really don't think it fits the bill of 'light rail', which are generally trams that run on streets with exclusive right of way.

Maybe you can call it 'mini metro', or 'underground tram' :lol:


----------



## Tuileries

_Night City Dream_ said:


> That's interesting but still it's hard to call Paris metro heavy rail.


Why do you say that? I consider measures for cars and trains in the metro of Paris are very acceptable for be a metro system. 

In Mexico City we use trains based in the parisians MP-59 and MP-73, they are the MP-68 and MP-82 respectively, whose cars are two meters more longer than those of Paris, but both use the same width and the same technology. Due to demand, we use trains with 9 cars, I mean, total length 150 meters, and also trains with 6 cars, total 90 meters. Also, both Paris and Mexico City have a similar passenger demand.


----------



## ajw373

_Night City Dream_ said:


> That's interesting but still it's hard to call Paris metro heavy rail.


I think you need to expand your horizons a little and worry less about pigeon holing, especially when the pigeon holes you are suggestion are not uniform around the world.

What I am saying is you may well consider, by what ever standards you are using that Paris metro is light rail. But by the standards in Europe and most of the English speaking world the Paris metro would not be even remotely considered light rail. It is a metro system, simple as that. Light rail in Europe is more or less a tram system that runs either in it's own right of way or on the road.


----------



## Minato ku

Porte d’Orléans
The new turnstiles are now functionning.


----------



## HARTride 2012

^^
Neat!


----------



## Bogdy

_Night City Dream_ said:


> RER - yes, but why line 14? It's actually the same light rail standard as most of the lines of Paris metro.


Gambarini has explained very well, why M14 is a heavy line.


----------



## Minato ku

^^ 500,000 passengers per weekday in a 9 km line with 9 stations. I wouldn't call it a light line either.

______________________________________________









As I promised, information about the line 11. 
In this first post, I will begin by the actual information about the line.










The line 11 opened in 1935, it is the most recent line after the 14. The last extension opened in 1937.
The WW2 has halted the farther planned extension.
The line is 6.3km long with 13 stations. This is the shortest metro line outside the bis lines.

The line 11 carries 236,000 passengers between 6 a.m and 9 p.m.
60% of the passengers are direct entrances and 40% come from interchange with other metro lines. 
In 2010 the line had about 48.5 million direct entrances.

Stations by daily boarding between 6 a.m and 9 p.m in the line 11 
For stations serving several lines, it is only the data of the line 11









*Châtelet:* 
41,100 boarding between 6 a.m and 9 p.m 
2,400 boarding between 8 a.m and 9 a.m
-11m below the ground

*Hotel de Ville:* 
18,000 boarding between 6 a.m and 9 p.m
400 boarding between 8 a.m and 9 a.m
9m below the ground

*Rambuteau:*
13,100 boarding between 6 a.m and 9 p.m
430 boarding between 8 a.m and 9 a.m
8m below the ground

*Art et Metiers:*
10,300 boarding between 6 a.m and 9 p.m
800 boarding between 8 a.m and 9 a.m
11m below the ground

*République:*
42,900 boarding between 6 a.m and 9 p.m
3,100 boarding between 8 a.m and 9 a.m
15m below the ground

*Goncourt:*
11,800 boarding between 6 a.m and 9 p.m
1,400 boarding between 8 a.m and 9 a.m
14m below the ground

*Belleville:*
29,800 boarding between 6 a.m and 9 p.m
3,350 boarding between 8 a.m and 9 a.m
9m below the ground

*Pyrénées:*
10,200 boarding between 6 a.m and 9 p.m
1,800 boarding between 8 a.m and 9 a.m
23m below the ground

*Jourdain:*
11,800 boarding between 6 a.m and 9 p.m
2,150 boarding between 8 a.m and 9 a.m
21m below the ground

*Place des Fêtes:*
11,700 boarding between 6 a.m and 9 p.m
2,100 boarding between 8 a.m and 9 a.m
24m below the ground

*Télégraphe:*
7,000 boarding between 6 a.m and 9 p.m
1,250 boarding between 8 a.m and 9 a.m
26m below the ground

*Porte des Lilas:*
13,800 boarding between 6 a.m and 9 p.m
1,800 boarding between 8 a.m and 9 a.m
25.5m below the ground

*Mairie des Lilas:*
15,000 boarding between 6 a.m and 9 p.m
3,150 boarding between 8 a.m and 9 a.m
17m below the ground.

The number of boarding is the number of people who enter in the train.

More to come in the next posts. I have almost all the data about the line extension.


----------



## Antje

HARTride 2012 said:


> ^^
> I see.
> 
> -----
> 
> On the MF 01 - Line 9: GOOD GRIEF! THEY'RE COPYING THE MI 09! :/


I think that the livery was made by STIF for use by both RATP and SNCF. I think they've been a bit... STIF.

-----

Another thing: where can I get a technical drawing of MP59? I am eager to make a computer model of it.


----------



## HARTride 2012

Antje said:


> I think that the livery was made by STIF for use by both RATP and SNCF. I think they've been a bit... STIF.


You may be right about that. Nonetheless, I don't like the new livery too much, although it could have been much worse.


----------



## Minato ku

Antje said:


> I think that the livery was made by STIF for use by both RATP and SNCF. I think they've been a bit... STIF.


This one is only for the STIF and RATP.
It explains why the door are green (RATP colors) and as HARTride said, it is the same that the MI09 livery (MI09 is owned by the RATP).
In my opinion the big grey stripe and the green doors will be the standard STIF/RATP livery for RATP trains.


----------



## HARTride 2012

^^
I think the same too. Like I mentioned, I now have a good idea of what the MP 05 on Line 14 will look like. They'll probably do away with the dark, dark grey (almost black) tone and replace it with a lighter shade of grey, and green stripes on the doors.


----------



## Axelferis

HARTride 2012 said:


> At least I have a better idea (sadly) of what the MP 05s on Line 14 will look like.


??? new cars scheduled?


----------



## Minato ku

^^ Yes, to increase the frequency of line 14.


----------



## HARTride 2012

My insights on the new metro livery:

http://hartride2012tampa.wordpress.com/2013/03/27/a-co-branded-livery-hits-the-paris-metro/


----------



## Minato ku

^^ I agree with what you wrote in your blog.
__________________________________








Mairie de Montrouge
One of the two southern entrance.


----------



## Axelferis

Minato ku said:


> ^^ Yes, to increase the frequency of line 14.


Renders?


----------



## Minato ku

^^ No but it is the same trains that on the line 1, the MP05 stock.
What will change is the livery.


----------



## HARTride 2012

Minato ku said:


> ^^ I agree with what you wrote in your blog.


 I think many others will agree as well, the STIF livery is not an "awe inspiring" thing to look at.


----------



## Antje

Where can I get a technical drawing of MP59? I am eager to make a computer model of it. Thanks.


----------



## Minato ku

^^ I don't know, I'll try to find it.
________________________________________________








La Motte-Picquet - Grenelle


----------



## Tuileries

Antje said:


> Where can I get a technical drawing of MP59? I am eager to make a computer model of it. Thanks.


I have this schema of a MP-59 from a scanning book.


----------



## Minato ku

^^ Nice, what is this book ?


----------



## Minato ku

Well, not exactly about transit but some interesting data.

*The average real estate price by m² per metro lines.*








€10,197/m²







€9,169/m²







€9,167/m²







€9,160/m²







€9,152/m²







€8,962/m²







€8,412/m²







€8,408/m²







€8,055/m²







€7,940/m²







€7,494/m²







€7,263/m²







€7,229/m²







€7,150/m²







€6,547/m²







€6,457/m²


*The five stations with the most expensive average real estate price per m²*








Invalides: €14,221/m² 







Solférino: €14,033/m²







Rue du Bac: €13,958/m²







Saint-François-Xavier: €13,791/m²







Assemblée Nationale: €13,557/m²


*The five stations with the least expensive average real estate price per m²*








Saint-Denis - Université: €2,996/m²







Asnieres-Gennevilliers Les Courtilles: €3,055/m²







Créteil - Université: €3,089/m² 







Bobigny - Pablo Picasso: €3,110/m²







Saint-Denis - Porte de Paris: €3,211/m²

http://www.meilleursagents.com/prix-immobilier/metro-paris/


----------



## Silly_Walks

Are those real estate prices near those stations or lines? Or are they prices you would get if you would convert a station into an office?


----------



## Minato ku

This is the real estate price near the station or line.


----------



## Falubaz

Minato ku said:


> ...
> *The average real estate price by m² per metro lines.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> €9,167/m²
> ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> €6,547/m²
> ...


Line 6 comes twice... there must be some error in this list.


----------



## Harrys

Minato ku said:


> This is the real estate price near the station or line.


very surprised by Line 6 ranking, even if this line cross the 16eme and 15eme arrondissement...and also a part of the 12eme (Daumesnil,...) which is not very cheap ^^


----------



## Harrys

Falubaz said:


> Line 6 comes twice... there must be some error in this list.


i just talk about it :lol:

so maybe is the 7bis


----------



## Minato ku

Falubaz said:


> Line 6 comes twice... there must be some error in this list.


Sorry the line 6 and 7bis have the same colors, this is why I made this mistake.
Obviously the line 6 is the most expensive between both.


----------



## Tuileries

Minato ku said:


> ^^ Nice, what is this book ?


The name of the book is "Ferrocarriles", written by Francisco M. Togno.


----------



## Minato ku

Thank you, this is a old book of 1982.


----------



## Antje

@Tuileries Thanks for the starting point but I have not been able to locate the book in the UK. 

As for MF67, look what I found: http://forum.e-train.fr/viewtopic.php?f=2&t=20669&start=1289 :eek2:

I speak no French, unfortunately, I wonder if you could ask fa57 to find the MP59 version? Thanks.


----------



## Minato ku

^^ I had information about a member in a forum where I am, that could have what you are searching.
I will ask him tomorrow
________________________________________________








Guy Môquet


----------



## Antje

Nation

Paris Métro MF01 at Nation by Trowbridge Estate, on Flickr


----------



## Axelferis

i'm sorry but L14 imo still the best metro in the world



turangalia said:


> *PARIS IS AN UNDERGROUND CITY TOO.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Métro/Tube.Shopping Center.Rail Station Saint-Lazare. Line 14.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Métro/Tube. Station Olympiades. Line 14.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Métro/Tube. Station Chatelet. Line 14.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Métro/Tube. Station Gare de Lyon. Line 14. Tropical Garden.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Métro/Tube. Station Gare de Lyon. Line 14.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Métro/Tube. Station Cour Saint-Emilion. Line 14.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Métro/Tube. Station Bibliothèque François Mitterrand. Line 14.


----------



## Minato ku

Saint-Michel, Ticket hall
The counter became orange, it means that it only provide information and no longer sell tickets.








Counters where agents sell tickets are in green and they are a minority in the network.


----------



## Busfotodotnl

Only at tourist stations i guess? Actually those vending machines are quite nice


----------



## lkstrknb

Here is a video I took recently of the Paris Metro Line 14. Enjoy.


----------



## Axelferis

thanks but strange video :weird:


----------



## Axelferis

video explaining renovation in stations:

http://www.ratp.fr/fr/ratp/r_6294/la-ratp-renove-ses-stations/


----------



## CB31

*Paris metro to gain LED lighting from Philips* :cheers:



> RATP, the company that runs the transport network in Paris, France, has awarded multi-year contracts worth a total of EUR 11 million to install LED lighting across its properties.
> The overall project involves the replacement of the 250,000 light points in 302 metro stations and 66 RER stations with LED lighting.
> 
> A hundred metro and RER stations will be fitted out each year between 2013 and 2017. Roll-out will commence in mid-April 2013 at Franklin D. Roosevelt metro station (lines 1 and 9). This project is fully funded by RATP.
> 
> The tender was divided into six lots, of which five were awarded to a partnership between Philips and French professional lighting company Solutions Techniques d’Eclairage Professionnel (Step). The sixth lot went to Soitec, a French company best known for its work on semiconductor materials.
> 
> The switch to LED fixtures will reduce the energy needed to light up the Paris metro and suburban RER stations by more than 50%, while improving the light quality at the same time, said Philips.
> 
> *"Philips is proud to work with RATP to help achieve the world's first transport network whose stations will be fully fitted with LED lighting,"* said Benjamin Azoulay, general manager of Philips Lighting France.
> 
> RATP says that it aims to reduce its energy consumption and greenhouse-gas emissions by 15% from 2004 until 2020. Obviously, the switch to LED lighting is intended to help meet those objectives. The electricity usage of RATP's stations represents roughly 12% of its total energy consumption.


http://ledsmagazine.com/news/10/3/4


----------



## CB31

*RATP prepares the automation of the Paris metro line 4*



> RATP confirmed on Tuesday the automation metro project Porte de Clignancourt, Porte d'Orleans (Line 4), the second busiest line of the Paris metro.
> 
> After the commissioning of the line 14 of the Paris metro, fully automatic from the outset, and the conversion to driverless metro line 1 (Château de Vincennes - La Défense), RATP leaders are preparing to switch to turn (line 4 Porte de Clignancourt, Porte d'Orleans)! "This line is just as busy as line 1, said Pierre Mongin , CEO of RATP , to justify the automation project. *We have absolutely no intention to automate all subway lines. However, the opportunity may arise when you need to replace the entire rolling line. "*
> 
> The union of transport in Ile-de-France ( STIF ), which finances investments of the Parisian metro is favorable, said Pierre Mongin reminder that "line 4 has aged. Regularity is not great. The docks are crowded. The installation of platform screen doors enhance security. It would be a sensible solution. " The process of social dialogue was initiated to prepare the future conversion of the line conductors 4.


http://www.lefigaro.fr/societes/2013/04/02/20005-20130402ARTFIG00282-la-ratp-prepare-l-automatisation-de-la-ligne-4-du-metro-parisien.php

Great news today, now I'm a bit more optimistic about the automatisation of others line in the metro of Paris in the medium and long-term. At the same time what is great for me is that we're working already on that while others no even thing about it. :colgate:


----------



## Minato ku

^^ there were pretty big rumors about it the last few week.
Anytway the project became official.
This does not surprise me, the signaling system of the line 4 has aged.
Nowaday there is not a single day without some trouble with the signaling in the line 4. hno:

The line 4 has the worst performance of the network during rush hours.
The line 1 used to be one of the worst line but with the driverless operation, service has really improved.
The service on line 3 has also greatly improved with new CBTC system replacing the old ATP system.

Performance of Paris metro line during rush hour (January-December 2012).









The indicator of peak hour performance provides the percentage of the actual number of train running in rush hour traffic with the service ordered.


----------



## HARTride 2012

^^
Isn't it that the signaling on Line 4 is heavily outdated?


-----------------------------------------------------

For the MP 89CC, I hear more and more that they will be converted to driverless upon their mid-life refurbishment. I'm guessing that this will turn out to be the case...


----------



## Minato ku

HARTride 2012 said:


> ^^
> Isn't it that the signaling on Line 4 is heavily outdated?


This is what I am saying. 

________________________________








Oberkampf


----------



## HARTride 2012

Flythrough video.






There are also videos for Line 2, Line 6, & Line 11.


----------



## gambarini

HARTride 2012 said:


> Flythrough video.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There are also videos for Line 2, Line 6, & Line 11.


The video of















ends in the garage terminus after chatelet.
Very cool!


----------



## Minato ku

Porte de la Chapelle.
New entrances under in construction.
A new ticket hall is being constructed at the southside of the station, it is be accessible for people in wheelchair.


----------



## Sacré Coeur

This wheelchair access will be useless as long as no other line 12 station or a connected line does not have this kind of access.

As far as I know, line 14 is the only one to be a weelchair accessible line.


----------



## HARTride 2012

^^
Front Populaire is the only other Line 12 station with elevators I think.


----------



## Silly_Walks

Sacré Coeur said:


> This wheelchair access will be useless as long as no other line 12 station or a connected line does not have this kind of access.
> 
> As far as I know, line 14 is the only one to be a weelchair accessible line.


Gotta start somewhere.

Chicken - egg, etc.


----------



## Minato ku

They are doing the same in Porte d’Orléans, new entrances and a new ticket hall is under in construction at the north side of the station.


----------



## Minato ku

Several articulations of MP89 CC


----------



## HARTride 2012

^^
Did you take these photos? Pretty neat!


----------



## Minato ku

^^ Yes, I took those photos.


----------



## HARTride 2012

^^
Awesome! Again, great photos!

And I be you're happy that you can take just a few steps to the Metro!


----------



## Minato ku

A bit more, I live at 1km (0.62 mi) of the Mairie de Montrouge metro station.
A second station will open in Montrouge just next to my home in 2019/2020 but I don't think I would live still here at this time.

Anyway in morning rush hour, it is great because I don't have to be bus stuck in traffic jam.
The nice and quiet Republique street (low or medium traffic most of time) in Montrouge is the hell at 8AM-9AM.








Line 128 is my bus, I get off at Verdier Republique and I walk for 170m (0.1 mi) to the metro station.


----------



## gambarini

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=seqGxs3H2Ns





this video starts before Maries de Lilas and ends into the terminus after chatele.
Is there the possibility to remain onboard the train?
Or is the author a metro driver?


----------



## HARTride 2012

^^
That's the "flythrough" video that I was referring to earlier.

There are such videos for Lines 2, 4, and 6.



HARTride 2012 said:


> Flythrough video.


For the Line 4 video, we now at least have an idea of the entire line. There's no telling now when...or even IF...46authurdu will be doing his filming on Line 4 this year (if at all). As some of us here know, he has temporarily halted his Metro filming project.


----------



## gambarini

HARTride 2012 said:


> ^^
> That's the "flythrough" video that I was referring to earlier.
> 
> There are such videos for Lines 2, 4, and 6.


yes of course, thanks a lot.
i like these video, particularly the video about line 11, because ends in the terminus...
My question is: is there the possibility that a passenger (like me) can stay onboard until the train enter in the terminus and came back or, in your opinion, is this video created by the driver?
p.s.
excuse for my poor english... 




> For the Line 4 video, we now at least have an idea of the entire line. There's no telling now when...or even IF...46authurdu will be doing his filming on Line 4 this year (if at all). As some of us here know, he has temporarily halted his Metro filming project.


yhea that's great thanks!


----------



## HARTride 2012

^^
I doubt it was a driver.


----------



## Minato ku

Bastille


----------



## HARTride 2012

So I am hearing on Symbioz that the STIF may consider scrapping the MP 89CC before they even reach mid-life. Why on earth would they do that? Couldn't the trains be converted to automation by removing the driver cabins? Or would they think it may be too costly?


----------



## gambarini

HARTride 2012 said:


> So I am hearing on Symbioz that the STIF may consider scrapping the MP 89CC before they even reach mid-life. Why on earth would they do that? Couldn't the trains be converted to automation by removing the driver cabins? Or would they think it may be too costly?


couldn't the trains be transferred to other line? or sell?


----------



## HARTride 2012

^^
It would be extremely difficult since the other lines are only capable to handle 5-car trains. It would be too expensive to extend stations, especially along Line 6. I noted earlier about Line 13 and if it were ever to be automated, most stations along that line can only handle 5-car trains as well. Minato pointed out that it would likely be too costly to extend them.

The talk right now is to possibly replace the MP 89CC on Line 4 with the MP NG upon automation. The trains would likely be in 6 car formations.

Speaking of the MP NG, there are signals that point to an official name of MP 14, but this is not confirmed 100% yet.


----------



## gambarini

HARTride 2012 said:


> ^^
> It would be extremely difficult since the other lines are only capable to handle 5-car trains. It would be too expensive to extend stations, especially along Line 6. I noted earlier about Line 13 and if it were ever to be automated, most stations along that line can only handle 5-car trains as well. Minato pointed out that it would likely be too costly to extend them.
> 
> The talk right now is to possibly replace the MP 89CC on Line 4 with the MP NG upon automation. The trains would likely be in 6 car formations.
> 
> Speaking of the MP NG, there are signals that point to an official name of MP 14, but this is not confirmed 100% yet.


is it impossible to reduce to 5 cars every MP89 from line 4? is this possibility definitely abandoned?
i have read about this and other option...
FOR Line 6
1°) MP89CA of line 14 reduced to 5 cars and transformed in CC (plus other 11 MP05 reduced to 5 cars and with conductor), 
2°) MP89CC from line 4 reduced to 5 cars 
all these option after the automation of line 4 (and so until 2020...)




> 1. Introduction
> Dans le cadre de l’évolution du réseau de métro pneu en Ile de France, les scénarii
> suivants ont été envisagés et définis en concertation entre le STIF etla RATP :
>  Scénario 1 : Automatisation intégrale de la ligne 4 du métro. Dans ce cas, 42
> MP89CC (de la ligne 1)seraient exploités en 5 voituressurla ligne 6 aprèsleur
> passage surla ligne 4 (le transfert de cesrames de la L1 à la L4 est en cours).
>  Scénario 2 : Pas d’automatisation de la ligne 4 du métro. Dans ce cas, 2a
> MP89CA (de la ligne 14)seraient exploités en CC et en 5 voituressurla ligne 6.
> Par ailleurs, 11 MP05 (conduite automatique)seraient aussi utiliséssurla ligne
> 6 en 5 voitures et en conduite avec conducteur.
> L’objet de ce chapitre est de faire ressortir et d’analyser les impacts engendrés par la
> mise en œuvre de cesscénarii.
> 2. Présentation des scenarii
> Les 2 scénarii susmentionnés sont représentés graphiquement sur les pages suivantes
> en terme de transfert et d’acquisition dematérielroulant.
> Lesschémas ci‐contre indiquentla répartition de type dematériel parligne.


http://www.stif.info/IMG/pdf/Delibe...schema_directeur_du_materiel_roulant_pneu.pdf


----------



## HARTride 2012

^^
Yes, it is possible to shorten the cars. But I'm not sure what the RATP and STIF will ultimately decide.

I think the most likely course for the MP 05 from Line 14 is to beef up capacity on Line 1. Especially if the extension in either direction is carried out.

Though I can see the MP 89CC running in 5 car formations on Line 6, I think it is unlikely. Line 11 is even more unlikely due to no direct connection from any of the rubber-tyred lines. Then there remains the possibility of Line 11 being steel-wheeled.

Minato, what is your opinion on this matter?


----------



## Ledindondelafarce

I've heard many times that MP89 can't run comercially on Ligne 6, crossing of two MP89 at some points of the line could be hazardous, even if they did use it when transferring from Ligne 1 to Ligne 4.


----------



## Minato ku

HARTride 2012 said:


> Minato, what is your opinion on this matter?


What a shame, we have some old rolling stocks without a replacement still planned (MF67, MF77 which would be over 40 years old for the oldest in 2020) and in the other hand, we have some still recent stocks that may be retired soon (MF88, MP89). hno:

In my opinion, the best would be to either keep the MP89 on line 4, transfering the CA from line 14 to line 4 and converting the CC to driverless operation.
A good thing would be to open an eastern extension to Val de Fontenay on line 1 and take the extra MP05 of the line 14. 
________________________________________








Porte d’Orléans
New entrances and ticket hall in the north of the station. 
Opening in mid 2014.


















Other news on line 4, the stairs connecting the line 4 platforms to the line 14 in Chatelet are closed.
These accesses are being enlarging, reopening in September 2014.

The whole corridor linking the line 14 with the line 4 and the RER is under in works.
Despite having being opened in 1998, it was in pretty bad state and the access and connection were undersized for the actual traffic.


----------



## Sacré Coeur

Yes, I have seen a board few weeks ago saying that some works are to be done to create a new access between line 4 and 14 at Chatelet station. So, during the work, how do you get the connection between these 2 lines?


----------



## Minato ku

^^ Don't worry there are other ways to make the connection between the lines 4 and 14 in Châtelet-Les-Halles.
The best is to follow the connection with the line 1, then either the line 4 or 14 are close.
You can also pass thru the RER station and make the connection by Les Halles metro station.


----------



## HARTride 2012

Minato ku said:


> What a shame, we have some old rolling stocks without a replacement still planned (MF67, MF77 which would be over 40 years old for the oldest in 2020) and in the other hand, we have some still recent stocks that may be retired soon (MF88, MP89). hno:
> 
> In my opinion, the best would be to either keep the MP89 on line 4, transfering the CA from line 14 to line 4 and converting the CC to driverless operation.
> A good thing would be to open an eastern extension to Val de Fontenay on line 1 and take the extra MP05 of the line 14.


I totally agree. It would be a total shame for the MP 89 to be retired early. The MF 88, I can understand due to excessive wear and tear and high cost of maintenance. I can see the MF 88 being replaced with either the MF 01 or the next generation MF.

I also agree that the MP 89 should remain on Line 4 and modernized/refurbished for automation and Bagenux. The MP 05 from Line 14 can be used on Line 1.


----------



## gambarini

Minato ku said:


> What a shame, we have some old rolling stocks without a replacement still planned (MF67, MF77 which would be over 40 years old for the oldest in 2020) and in the other hand, we have some still recent stocks that may be retired soon (MF88, MP89). hno:
> 
> In my opinion, the best would be to either keep the MP89 on line 4, transfering the CA from line 14 to line 4 and converting the CC to driverless operation.
> A good thing would be to open an eastern extension to Val de Fontenay on line 1 and take the extra MP05 of the line 14.
> ________________________________________
> .....


So the point is:
the STIF don't wont to convert to CA the actual CC of line 4 for the automation...
And seems accepted that they will not convert the actual MP89CA on line 14 to 8 cars. 


and so:
if the automation of line 4 became true we will remain with 52 MP89CC without a real destination... 
The option to put these rolling stocks on line 6 is a possibility but seems a little azardous (the problem is the crossing of two MP89 at some points of the line).

a question:
but is this document now obsolete?
because it explain well the 2 above solutions and the tecnical impact to the trains.
http://www.stif.info/IMG/pdf/Delibe...schema_directeur_du_materiel_roulant_pneu.pdf





> Lamise en œuvre du scénario 1 implique :
>  Le transfert de 52 rames MP89cc de la ligne 1 versla ligne 4
>  Le transfert de 7 rames MP05 de la ligne 14 versla ligne 1
>  Le transfert de 21 rames MP89ca de la ligne 14 versla ligne 4
>  Le transfert de 11 rames MP05 de la ligne 14 versla ligne 4
>  Le transfert de 42 rames MP89cc de la ligne 4 versla ligne 6
>  L’intégration etl’exploitation de 37 MPNGcc surla ligne 11
>  L’intégration etl’exploitation de 72 MPNG+ca surla ligne 14
>  L’intégration etl’exploitation de 20 MPNGca surla ligne 4
>  L’exploitation mixte de MPNGca, MP05ca et MP89ca surla ligne 4
> Lamise en œuvre du scénario 2 implique :
>  Le transfert de 52 rames de MP89cc de la ligne 1 versla ligne 4
>  Le transfert de 7 rames MP05 de la ligne 14 versla ligne 1
>  Le transfert de 21 rames MP89ca de la ligne 14 versla ligne 6
>  Le transfert de 11 rames MP05 de la ligne 14 versla ligne 6
>  L’intégration etl’exploitation de 37 MPNGcc surla ligne 11
>  L’intégration etl’exploitation de 72 MPNG+ca surla ligne 14
>  L’intégration etl’exploitation de 10 MPNGcc surla ligne 6
>  L’exploitation mixte de MPNGcc, MP89cc et MP05cc surla ligne 6


----------



## HARTride 2012

Are the entities (RATP, SNCF, STIF) legally allowed to let's say....sell off rolling stock that isn't put to use elsewhere? Again, it would be a true shame to retire the MP 89 so early.

I was thinking in a worst-case scenario that perhaps the MP 89 could be sold off to another transit entity like Santiago....if it was legally allowed.


----------



## Minato ku

Only two network could buy the MP89 of Paris metro, Santiago or Mexico and for the moment they don't need it and have other new stocks planned.

______________________________________








Châtelet
The corridor linking the line 14 with the line 4 and the RER
Heavy works at Châtelet-les-Halles have begun.

It is where are located the stairs linking with the line 4.








They removed the covering of the wall.


----------



## gambarini

HARTride 2012 said:


> Are the entities (RATP, SNCF, STIF) legally allowed to let's say....sell off rolling stock that isn't put to use elsewhere? Again, it would be a true shame to retire the MP 89 so early.
> 
> I was thinking in a worst-case scenario that perhaps the MP 89 could be sold off to another transit entity like Santiago....if it was legally allowed.


reading the stif documens seems that the MP89CC will be converted to 5 cars and transferred to line 6 (for the automation of the line 4 they use MP05, MP89 CAand new MPNG ), with a surplus of 10 complete trains and 42 cars N.
Where do you read about the retire of the MP89?
I agree it's a true shame... it's a great rolling stock.


----------



## HARTride 2012

^^
We must now see how long ago the STIF docs were created.


----------



## gambarini

HARTride 2012 said:


> ^^
> We must now see how long ago the STIF docs were created.


I know...!

^^
In Italy 1 year and 2 months is a very very very long period...


----------



## HARTride 2012

^^
And much could have changed since then. Especially with the finalization of the Line 11 extension to Rosny and changes to the GPE.

----------------------------------------

For Line 11, I strongly think that the RATP will keep rubber-tyred trains. I've been hearing that residents are concerned of the vibration/noise on the elevated portion. Like the Line 6, rubber-tyred material generates a lot less noise/vibration than steel-wheeled stock. Thus, they'll probably receive the MP NG.


----------



## Minato ku

Charles de Gaulle - Étoile


----------



## gambarini

Minato ku said:


> Charles de Gaulle - Étoile


^^
time?


----------



## Minato ku

^^ Around 9:30 am.
__________________________________

Delivery of the MF01 for the line 5 is complete.
The last train is in Bobigny yard. It is the famous ghost MF01, the number 046.
If you don't remember the last MF01 of the line 2 was the number 045 and the first of the line 5 was the number 047. :lol:

A picture of Bobigny yard, you will not see the 046 in this picture, I used this picture just to illustrate the new.


----------



## Antje

Hi, what's the progress with the MP59 drawings since I last made the request? Thanks.


----------



## gambarini

Minato ku said:


> ^^ Around 9:30 am.
> __________________________________
> 
> Delivery of the MF01 for the line 5 is complete.
> The last train is in Bobigny yard. It is the famous ghost MF01, the number 046.
> If you don't remember the last MF01 of the line 2 was the number 045 and the first of the line 5 was the number 047. :lol:
> 
> A picture of Bobigny yard, you will not see the 046 in this picture, I used this picture just to illustrate the new.


bobigny yard is spectacular!!!


----------



## HARTride 2012

^^
It sure is! And it looks great with all the MF 01!

And for those who don't know. One of the cars of #046 was damaged upon delivery and had to be rebuilt.

====================

I stumbled upon this on Facebook last night. :lol:



>


----------



## Minato ku

^^ It was an advert for the RATP made in the early 2000's.



Antje said:


> Hi, what's the progress with the MP59 drawings since I last made the request? Thanks.


No unfortunately the drawings that the my contact send to me are the same that those posted previously.










He said that he could have other drawings and will send those to me, if he found those.


----------



## HARTride 2012

Minato ku said:


> ^^ It was an advert for the RATP made in the early 2000's.


Oh I see, that's pretty cool! I knew it had to be a bit dated, but didn't know it was part of an ad campaign.


----------



## Minato ku

The official website of the RATP doesn't give the information but I will try to find the info latter.
In the middle of day, it is usually aprox a train every 4 minutes.


----------



## HARTride 2012

Any new developments on the MP NG? Is it officially being called the MP 14 yet?


----------



## Minato ku

^^ The name MP14 is official.
We even know that there will be driverless MP14 with 8 cars for the line 14.

There is a joint studies for three types of train.
Rubber tired driverless train with 8 cars
Rubber tired driverless train with 6 cars
Rubber tired manual train with 5 cars

I think that we can imagine that this is new rolling stock for line 4, 6, 11 and 14 but no much is said about the stock for other line outside the 14.
The PDF is mainly about the new MP14 CA with 8 cars.

http://www.stif.org/IMG/pdf/Deliberation_no2013-117_relative_a_la_convention_avec_la_SGP_et_la_RATP_concernant_l_acquisition_des_materiels_roulants_Ligne_14.pdf


----------



## HARTride 2012

^^
Thanks! I have a bad feeling that the RATP will opt to scrap the MP 89CC entirely. That would be very sad.


----------



## Minato ku

I think so as well. 
52 MP89 being retired prematurely, it is a shame.


----------



## HARTride 2012

^^
It sure is. Again, the MF 88...I can understand, high maintenance costs. But scrapping the MP 89 early does not make any sense, unless...the RATP and STIF deem that it would be too costly to modify them for automation.


----------



## Minato ku

This is true, there is only 9 MF88, so even it is a bit sad, it is a very small stock.
It is not comparable with the MP89 CC with *52 trains*. hno:


----------



## HARTride 2012

^^
True.


----------



## Minato ku

Michel-Ange - Auteuil








An other station with only one direction (westbound only) of the line 10


----------



## Falubaz

^^What is then the second track for?


----------



## HARTride 2012

I think that is the track that would have been used to switch Line 10 trains to Line 9. Either that or one of the depots.


----------



## Minato ku

It is a track linking to the line 9
Tracks map
_____________________________________________








Michel-Ange - Auteuil


----------



## HARTride 2012

^^
That's what I thought.

----------------------
From my earlier post: So we have the MI 84 on the RER A being scrapped early (unclear if some will ever see service on Lines D or R), the MF 88 on M7b possible being scrapped early, probably no mid-life, and the MP 89CC possibly encountering the same fate. This really is a true shame. 

And what's even more of a shame is that there is still no official replacement for the MF 67 on M3, 3b, 10, & 12. Not even an official word of the MF 01 going to those lines.

:bash:


----------



## Minato ku

Franklin D. Roosevelt
New exhibition about the lighting of Paris metro and the replacement of the lamps by led under way.


























Franklin D. Roosevelt before 1952 and Franklin D. Roosevelt in 1957 when the new design was inaugurated








"Oui dire" style when the colored lighting was still working, 
It was abandoned because of the difficulty to maintain.


----------



## Silly_Walks

Will they bring back colored lighting, since it is so much easier to maintain now with LED lighting?


----------



## Minato ku

I have no idea but it could be a good idea.


----------



## Minato ku

Vavin


----------



## Axelferis

could be the new cars for L14 or Grand paris express? :uh:





http://www.alstom.com/transport/fr/...uitp-2013-/le-stand-alstom-uitp-2013/urbalis/

I think it is because it is the close to the system that operates in Lille in 2016 :banana:


----------



## HARTride 2012

^^
Perhaps the GPE. Those trains look more like VAL types


----------



## ajw373

HARTride 2012 said:


> ^^
> Perhaps the GPE. Those trains look more like VAL types


There was more than one type of train shown in that film, including metro trains. That said it appeared to me to be an 'ad' for Alstom and their systems rather than any model in particular.


----------



## Axelferis

it looks like the smaller one for Lille L1 renovation!
I'm sure it is for the GPE! :cheers: 
you have it guys!


----------



## Minato ku

The famous MF77 BOA prototype (video of 1990)




You can also see the some view of a real sceal mock-up of the MF88 in this video.


----------



## Axelferis

no no!

Look at the new Lille one and you notice that it is very close in smaller version to the bigger one on first promotional video i posted:






i'm sure we have the next systems from alstom in those videos


----------



## HARTride 2012

Minato ku said:


> The famous MF77 BOA prototype (video of 1990)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can also see the some view of a real sceal mock-up of the MF88 in this video.


I noticed that, and that the MF 88 was originally conceived with the old RATP blue/white livery. Imagine how the MP 89, MF 01, and MP 05 all would have looked like had the RATP not underwent their early 90s transformation.

Would anyone know if the MP 89 was also originally conceived with the old livery?


----------



## Minato ku

HARTride 2012 said:


> I noticed that, and that the MF 88 was originally conceived with the old RATP blue/white livery. Imagine how the MP 89, MF 01, and MP 05 all would have looked like had the RATP not underwent their early 90s transformation.


Remember that in 1990, the green livery didn't exist.



HARTride 2012 said:


> Would anyone know if the MP 89 was also originally conceived with the old livery?


It was, according a picture I saw. If I can post it here, I will.


----------



## Minato ku

This is the picture.

MP89 CA mock-up with old livery


----------



## HARTride 2012

^^
Thanks! I thought so.


----------



## Minato ku

The first commerical ride of the MF01 in line 9 will be in September.
By the end of 2013, 8 MF01 will run.


----------



## HARTride 2012

Minato ku said:


> The first commerical ride of the MF01 in line 9 will be in September.
> By the end of 2013, 8 MF01 will run.


Thrill Level:








: :banana:







: :tongue3:







: :drool:

The 9 does not excite me and neither does the copycat MI 09 livery.


----------



## Harrys

Minato ku said:


> The first commerical ride of the MF01 in line 9 will be in September.
> By the end of 2013, 8 MF01 will run.


i don't understand why the Line 9 will be furnished with MF01 before the line 13, which needs it more that any other line ^^

OK line 13 cars were renovated 3-4 years ago, but this renovation is a shit :nuts:


----------



## HARTride 2012

^^
The MF 67 on Line 9 are old (probably the oldest right behind the MP 59), just like the ones on Line 2. The trains on Line 5 were replaced due to heavy wear and tear, plus impact from being stored outside.

Yes, the renovation of the MF 77 on Line 13 was shoddy, but the trains could probably last just a bit longer.


----------



## Minato ku

^^ No, in fact the MF67 of the line 2 and 5 were the most recent.
The oldest MF67 are on the line 3.

The story of the MF67 is quite complicated, this stock was build between 1967 and 1976.
Many have been displaced from one line to an other.


----------



## Pierre50

MF 67 trains on Line 3 have sustained a heavy refurbishing a few years ago which explains why trains of Lines 5 and 9 are replaced earlier by MF 01 trains


----------



## Minato ku

Arts et Métiers


----------



## HARTride 2012

Just stumbled upon a montage of driver-view metro videos. Someone decided to put together all of 46arthurdu's videos and put them on one multi-screen montage. Very interesting!






I think 3b is missing from the video, but I could be wrong.


----------



## Minato ku

^^ I love how in the last third of the video, there are only lines 8 and 13 still running.


----------



## HARTride 2012

^^
:lol:


----------



## Minato ku

Strasbourg - Saint-Denis
You can see the difference between the old and new tiles.








Do you notice the train?


----------



## gambarini

Harrys said:


> i don't understand why the Line 9 will be furnished with MF01 before the line 13, which needs it more that any other line ^^
> 
> OK line 13 cars were renovated 3-4 years ago, but this renovation is a shit :nuts:


is the mf77 so bad?


----------



## Minato ku

Porte d’Orléans
Construction of a northern entrance.


----------



## alexandru.mircea

^ that new opening will be just in front of the door of the house I live in. But by the time it's going to be finished, I don't know if I'll be still living there. :lol:


----------



## HARTride 2012

Minato ku said:


> Porte d’Orléans
> Construction of a northern entrance.


Neato!


----------



## Harrys

gambarini said:


> is the mf77 so bad?


limited capacity ^^


----------



## Minato ku

^^ The refurbished MF77 have more capacity than the other MF77 and more capacity than the MF67.
The MF01 have more capacity because of the articulation.


----------



## rouke

Minato ku said:


> Porte d’Orléans
> Construction of a northern entrance.


Are those pilars temporarily present to add support, or where those pilars there before construction started?


----------



## Minato ku

Those pillars were built with the station more than a century ago, it is not temporary.


----------



## HARTride 2012

^^
I'm sure the station will look a lot better once the new entrance is done.


----------



## Minato ku

Opéra
It's been awhile since I've seen an advertising on trains, until today.








Sorry for the quality but I was a bit rushed.


----------



## HARTride 2012

^^
Cool!

I saw on Symbioz that there were new photos of the MF 01 #097 at Bobigny depot.


----------



## Minato ku

I will try to take pictures of MF01 with the new livery during this week.
Trains are parked on Bobigny yard.


----------



## rouke

Minato ku said:


> Those pillars were built with the station more than a century ago, it is not temporary.
> 
> *snap*



Oké, good to know.


----------



## Minato ku

I was quite unlucky the MF01 096 was hidden by the MF01 048


----------



## HARTride 2012

^^
Carbon Copy of an MI 09.

EDIT: So it seems that all roads continue to point at a possible early demise of the MP 89CC. If this is ever to be confirmed to be the case, it will probably be one of the most pitiful moves that the RATP has ever made when it comes to rolling stock.


----------



## Minato ku

Don't forget the STIF (organizing public transport authority of Greater Paris region), it is them who control almost everything nowadays.


----------



## HARTride 2012

^^
The govt sure must have given the STIF pretty substaintial powers then.


----------



## domcovkid

*More MF1 096*

Via @AuFilDesLignes on twitter 

http://pic.twitter.com/IjvwytPHNM
http://pic.twitter.com/pYPXTkfhA4
http://pic.twitter.com/TAHW3qJxFQ
http://pic.twitter.com/uSoTFmjCOq
http://pic.twitter.com/8NumWMHN4D
http://pic.twitter.com/mf9VKrNdjG
http://pic.twitter.com/oNh4yY9lf0
http://pic.twitter.com/mr8SYBggzU


----------



## Minato ku

^^ Thank you
_________________________








Le Peletier


----------



## HARTride 2012

Only 5 MF 67 trains remain on M5, according to Symbioz. They are: 13504, 13505, 13511, 13513, and 13516.

Also, Heritage Days 2013 has been announced. Weekend of 14-15 September 2013, according to Symbioz.

Station Barbès-Rochechouart M2 will close between 24 June to 30 August 2013 to facilitate repairs to the windows along the platforms.


----------



## Minato ku

The MF01 096 (first with STIF livery) was running on line 5 with passengers, today.
I don't remember if I wrote that in SCC but before serving in line 9, the first MF01 trains of this line will be on line 5.


----------



## HARTride 2012

^^
Don't think I knew about that. Very interesting...


----------



## Minato ku

Barbès - Rochechouart
The platforms of line 2 are closed until August 30 to renovate the canopies.

Some shots that I took in April


----------



## Clery

Interesting how rails on Metro line 2 stations aren't covered by a roof when they are on line 6.


----------



## Minato ku

Porte des Lilas.
They renovate the station building entrance. 
It was painted in white before but they removed the paint.

This entrance was built in 1921 with the line 3 (now 3bis), because the platforms are deep, there is a lift linking the street level to the turnstiles level.


----------



## _Night City Dream_

This is already history.

Mp89 on Pont de Neuilly crossing the river, direction la defense.































July, 2011.


----------



## Axelferis

Grand Paris metro station 13 th arrondissement *L14 extension "Maison Blanche" station*










from here:
http://www.pss-archi.eu/forum/viewtopic.php?id=31955&p=57


----------



## HARTride 2012

^^
Neat rendering!

Neat photos @Night City Dream! Just before the cascading from M1 to M4 was about to fully get underway. #01 was the only one running on M4 during that time.


----------



## gambarini

Porte De Versailles



































The 089 train on the third rail with tags


----------



## gambarini

The 116G train on







with an old route of the







into the S9104 car.


----------



## HARTride 2012

It's always the MF 67 and MF 77 that get tagged the most. hno:


----------



## Silly_Walks

_Night City Dream_ said:


> This is already history.
> 
> Mp89 on Pont de Neuilly crossing the river, direction la defense.


Why is it history? Have the tracks been removed?


----------



## Minato ku

^^ No, the line 1 is now driverless with MP05 train.
The MP89 with drivers are history on line 1.


gambarini said:


> The 116G train on
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> with an old route of the
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> into the S9104 car.


I can even say that this route map is from 1975-76 by looking the transfer, especially the line 13 at Miromesnil.
In this map, the line 13 is between Champs Elysées Clemenceau and Porte de Clichy/Carrefour Pleyel.
Champs Elysées Clemenceau platforms of line 13 opened in 1975, one year latter in November 1976 the line was extended to Invalides and merged with the former line 14.


----------



## HARTride 2012

Silly_Walks said:


> Why is it history? Have the tracks been removed?


As Minato said, Line 1 is now fully automated. The MP 05 rolling stock now operates this line, which are similar to the MP 89CA of Line 14, but more modern.

The MP 89CC now run on Line 4. They have a very uncertain future now with the MP 14 in early development.


----------



## Silly_Walks

HARTride 2012 said:


> As Minato said, Line 1 is now fully automated. The MP 05 rolling stock now operates this line, which are similar to the MP 89CA of Line 14, but more modern.
> 
> The MP 89CC now run on Line 4. They have a very uncertain future now with the MP 14 in early development.




Ahhh I see, thanks.



If they are not going to be used anymore, I'm guessing NOW would be a good time to scrap them with prices of metal being so high at the moment.


----------



## HARTride 2012

^^
If all goes well with the planning and construction of the Line 14 extensions and such, the MP 14 is slated to go into revenue service sometime between 2018 and 2022. It isn't finalized which lines this stock will run on, but it will likely be split into two sub-classes just like the MP 89.

*5-car, manually-driven trains to Line 6, replacing the MP 73.
*5-car, manually-driven trains to Line 11, replacing the MP 59.
*6-car, fully-automated trains to Line 4, replacing the MP 89CC.
*8-car, fully-automated trains to Line 14, replacing the MP 89CA. MP 05 trains that are slated to reinforce Line 14 between 2014 and 2020 will likely be shifted to Line 1.

Please keep in mind that NOTHING is confirmed right now, especially for anything OUTSIDE Line 14. The GPE will be a huge game-changer for Line 11, should the current plans commence.


----------



## Minato ku

Saint-Denis - Porte de Paris


----------



## Axelferis

Line 13 is automated/

And what is M14


----------



## Minato ku

^^ Platforms doors do not necessarily means driverless.
The line 13 is not driverless, it has ATO (Automatic Train Operation) like most oif Paris metro line.
A new ATO system (Ouragan) is under way, it will increase the frequency of the line.


----------



## HARTride 2012

^^
Is it still in the plans to install PSDs along ALL remaining M13 stations?

M13 should definitely be fully automated at some point.


----------



## Pierre50

Metro lines 1 and 14 are Driverless
Metro lines 3bis, 7bis and 10 are not ATO, hence fully manually driven
All other Metro lines are ATO with different systems. Metro line 3 is fitted with OCTYS. Metro line 13 is fitted with OURAGAN as stated in above post. All other lines fitted with ATO are with PA type.


----------



## gambarini

I have noticed a train parked at the beginning of the tunnel for the vaugirard atelier, on saturday and sunday)...it's visible from the platform of Porte de Versailles station. Why?


----------



## Minato ku

The extension project of the line 1 to Val de Fontenay has been launched.
3 stations 
Cost of €850 million euro.
Opening planned for 2025~2030.


----------



## HARTride 2012

^^
YAY! More MP 05 for Line 1 also! 

But maybe by then, MP 14.....?


----------



## Minato ku

Construction of the extension of the line 4 to Bagneux will start in 2014.
This extension is 1.9km long with two new stations, the opening is planned for 2019.
The new southern terminal stop of the line 4, Bagneux will be connected with the new line 15.

Note that €5.3 billion for first section of the line 15 (Noisy Champs - Pont de Sèvres) were approved few day ago.


----------



## HARTride 2012

^^
Yay! And that corresponds perfectly with the automation too! Two stones knocked out for Line 4! Bagneux & automation!


----------



## gambarini

HARTride 2012 said:


> ^^
> Yay! And that corresponds perfectly with the automation too! Two stones knocked out for Line 4! Bagneux & automation!












a piece of story now...


----------



## HARTride 2012

^^
Love that photo.


----------



## Minato ku

This picture is inside the big loop of Porte de Clignancourt.
This loop is not used to reverse train (unlike Porte d’Orléans in the past) but only to store trains.


----------



## JloKyM

Minato ku said:


> The extension project of the line 1 to Val de Fontenay has been launched.
> 3 stations
> Cost of €850 million euro.
> Opening planned for 2025~2030.


It's shocking how in Paris they are building 3 stations for 850mln. euro, while in Bulgaria they will build 19 km with 17 stations for 700mln. euro :nuts:


----------



## Minato ku

^^ It is less than €200 million per km, this could be more expensive.


----------



## Silly_Walks

JloKyM said:


> It's choking how in Paris they are building 3 stations for 850mln. euro, while in Bulgaria they will build 19 km with 17 stations for 700mln. euro :nuts:


Well, to be honest, digging a trench in a pile of rubble and throwing some rails in there is a bit cheaper than boring a state of the art tunnel underneath an old, legendary city :lol: 






:troll:


----------



## TurboEngine

Silly_Walks said:


> Well, to be honest, digging a trench in a pile of rubble and throwing some rails in there is a bit cheaper than boring a state of the art tunnel underneath an old, legendary city :lol:
> 
> :troll:


Actually, Sofia is way older than Paris.


----------



## LaMingue

JloKyM said:


> It's shocking how in Paris they are building 3 stations for 850mln. euro, while in Bulgaria they will build 19 km with 17 stations for 700mln. euro :nuts:


No doubt it's expensive.

However, not to mention the difference in terms of cost of living, labour cost, purchasing power parity, etc… between Paris and Sofia, there is still a gap between both metro systems.

The two lines of Sofia's metro carry 350,000 persons per day, against 725,000 for Paris' Line 1 alone. And for Paris, we are talking about expanding an existing, driver-less metro line, which might be a bit more difficult…

And I'm not that sure "Sofia is way older than Paris".

Still, have a nice day!


----------



## JloKyM

LaMingue said:


> No doubt it's expensive.
> 
> However, not to mention the difference in terms of cost of living, labour cost, purchasing power parity, etc… between Paris and Sofia, there is still a gap between both metro systems.
> 
> The two lines of Sofia's metro carry 350,000 persons per day, against 725,000 for Paris' Line 1 alone. And for Paris, we are talking about expanding an existing, driver-less metro line, which might be a bit more difficult…
> 
> And I'm not that sure "Sofia is way older than Paris".
> 
> Still, have a nice day!


Je comprends tout ça...but still it's too expensive.


----------



## TurboEngine

LaMingue said:


> And I'm not that sure "Sofia is way older than Paris".


If we go by the establishment of a permanent settlement, Paris - 250 BC, Sofia - 7th century BC.


----------



## Harrys

JloKyM said:


> It's shocking how in Paris they are building 3 stations for 850mln. euro, while in Bulgaria they will build 19 km with 17 stations for 700mln. euro :nuts:


 what is shoking is to wait 18 years, until 2030! to have only 3 more stations for the most vital metro axis in Paris :nuts:


----------



## Minato ku

^^ For consolation, the decade 2020-2030 should be the busiest period for the opening of new sections since at least a century.
___________________








Porte de Pantin


----------



## rodrigossa

Hello everyone!

Here´s a short vídeo i made at Esplanade de La Défense subway station, at line 1:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=T-eZFWxo7cE


I hope you enjoy.


----------



## alexandru.mircea

M4, Porte d'Orléans

The island quay is being connected to the new exit by covering the now redundant third track. This will also double the space for the departing crowds. 


Untitled by Alexandru Mircea, on Flickr


----------



## CB31

Renovation of viaducts at line 5​


----------



## Minato ku

*Chatelet-les-Halles* 
Construction of a big new entrance, Marguerite de Navarre square.
With one of the biggest entrance of the hub, Place Marguerite de Navarre will no longer be a backyard square.





















































*Les Halles*
They moved the fare gates of Place Carrée ticket hall.


----------



## Dwayne Johnson

*Music schools in Paris*

Are there any music schools in Paris ? A friend of mine who is studying there needs a little help .


----------



## HARTride 2012

Minato ku said:


> It is not really a new because this is been here for months but they put big "no entry" signs on the exits doors in the stations of line 2.


Are they doing that to all stations?


----------



## Minato ku

Dwayne Johnson said:


> Are there any music schools in Paris ? A friend of mine who is studying there needs a little help .


Plenty but I cannot help you because I don't know anything about music studies.


HARTride 2012 said:


> Are they doing that to all stations?


I don't know, for the moment this is limited to the stations served by line 2.


----------



## HARTride 2012

^^
Oh I see. Thanks!


----------



## Minato ku

Varenne
You will see that the platform on the left has no doors, it is because this track is only used to store trains.








It is quite rare to see trains in the left








There is two reproduction of Rodin statues, the station is the closest of Rodin museum









Varenne is the last used station on line 13.


----------



## alexandru.mircea

Congratz for becoming a mod, Minato! (And apologies if you were already and I didn't notice.)


----------



## Minato ku

This been more than 4 years since I became a moderator but thank you anyway! :lol:


----------



## HARTride 2012

^^
I see you're about to hit your 12,400th post!


----------



## alexandru.mircea

Minato ku said:


> This been more than 4 years since I became a moderator but thank you anyway! :lol:


icard: :lol: It's because on another section I noticed another guy was promoted and I was correct in his case. And when I came here I thought maybe it's the same case and you were promoted in the same batch.


----------



## Minato ku

Église de Pantin


----------



## HARTride 2012

M5 looks so different with the MF 01 running, no more MF 67.


----------



## Minato ku

I don't know, I am not in Paris for the moment.


----------



## Minato ku

Place Monge
An other unsual entrance of this station (for more about this station see post#3974)


----------



## HARTride 2012

^^
That is pretty odd.


----------



## gambarini

seems that the next volume of World of Subways (a simulator of subways) will cover a line of paris metro.

http://www.aerosoft.com/cgi-local/us/iboshop.cgi?showd360!0,6540276300,50211_1

sounds very good


----------



## Northridge

^^That's a strange way of announcing the location. IIRC they said a while ago that it was set in a city in Germany.

Unfortunately, theirs simulators are below par, but on the upside they are good in terms of graphics.

Wonder what line they are choosing.


----------



## VincentB_

HARTride 2012 said:


> ^^
> That is pretty odd.


It was decided to build it that way because the ruins of the roman arena are just a few meters behind


----------



## gambarini

Northridge said:


> ^^That's a strange way of announcing the location. IIRC they said a while ago that it was set in a city in Germany.
> 
> Unfortunately, theirs simulators are below par, but on the upside they are good in terms of graphics.
> 
> Wonder what line they are choosing.


probably a line with external and internal route...

line 6 or line 2 , i suppose.


----------



## trainrover




----------



## HARTride 2012

^^
Whoever made that program is awesome!

There are also simulators for M6 (MP 73) and M13 (Sprague)


----------



## Minato ku

> *Grand Paris Express contracts awarded*
> 13 Sep 2013
> 
> FRANCE: Having approved a budget of €5·3bn in July for the first phase of its ambitious programme to develop a network of automated metro lines around the capital, Société du Grand Paris has now awarded a tranche of design and project management contracts.
> 
> Forming part of a sustainable development strategy for the region which will improve access to outlying districts, the Grand Paris Express project envisages the construction of 200 km of new lines and 72 stations, able to carry around 2 million passengers a day.
> 
> Technical assistance with electrical and mechanical systems for lines 15, 16 and 17 will be provided by EGIS and SETEC-ITS, including tunnel and station equipment, trackwork, power supplies and communications systems. SGP will be supported in the specification and procurement of rolling stock, automation equipment and the control centres control systems by Systra, working in conjunction with its partner-shareholder RATP.
> 
> Systra will also be responsible for systems integration and performance management. It will assist SGP with commissioning successive phases of the network between 2020 and 2030, starting with the southern section of Line 15 between Noisy-Champs and Pont-de-Sèvres.
> 
> Two separate contract cover infrastructure design and construction supervision on this initial route. The 21 km southeastern section of Line 15 between Noisy-Champs and Villejuif Louis Aragon, together with eight stations, will be managed by a Systra-led joint venture including architects ANMA Agence Nicolas Michelin Associés, Agence Richez Associés, Agence Valode and Pistre Architects and Atelier d’Architecture King Kong.
> 
> Infrastructure on the southwestern section from Villejuif Louis Aragon to Pont de Sèvres plus the two maintenance depots will be the responsibility of another group led by SETEC, including Ingérop and architects Philippe Gazeau, ArThème Associés, Atelier Barani, Périphériques Architectes, Brunet Saunier Architecture and Agence Duthilleul. Separate contracts are to be awarded later this month for design and construction of the stations at Villejuif Institut Gustave Roussy and Noisy Champs.
> 
> Both consortia will be responsible to the Artemis grouping of Artelia, Arcadis and B G Ingénieurs Conseil which was appointed by SGP last year as overall project manager.


http://www.railwaygazette.com/news/single-view/view/grand-paris-express-contracts-awarded.html


----------



## HARTride 2012

^^
Awesome!


----------



## M90

The line 9 will have 8 MF01 at the end of the year.


----------



## HARTride 2012

^^
That's great to hear! Though, I wish it were more trains. Construction at Boulogne makes it difficult though.


----------



## Minato ku

Bobigny - Pablo Picasso


----------



## HARTride 2012

I was reading in Symbioz (the MF 67 thread) that some MF 67-E will be retired beginning in November. Is this something that is associated with the shuffling of trains from M9 due to the introduction of the MF 01?


----------



## trainrover




----------



## HARTride 2012

^^
Kudos that that lady! Don't let the pickpockets get away!


----------



## trainrover

Maybe she herself had been the one who'd committed a crime beforehand, right, coz she ran off in a hurry. Strange that only one person seemed to try to intervene.


----------



## Minato ku

I don't think that the video is in Paris.


----------



## M90

HARTride 2012 said:


> I was reading in Symbioz (the MF 67 thread) that some MF 67-E will be retired beginning in November. Is this something that is associated with the shuffling of trains from M9 due to the introduction of the MF 01?


^^Yes, it is.


----------



## HARTride 2012

^^
I thought so. I was also reading in the MF 01 thread that the ASVA onboard the MF 01, Lines 2 and 5 have been malfunctioning. Why am I not surprised? It seems that the ASVA does not work correctly on any of the lines, based on the YouTube vids I've seen. M13 skips stations, M3 is not much better. Even M4 seems to have problems, no announcement at Cite in one video I've seen. Oh and when the MP 89 reaches St. Michel, the "Mind the Gap" message is very late. The Spanish message goes off right as the doors open.


----------



## M90

^^
I think that the bug of ASVA is only software.

@Minato : your MF01 is tagged:bash:


----------



## HARTride 2012

^^
Probably so, cause the ASVA of all of the lines; 1, 2, 3, 4, 5, 9-MF01, 13 are being affected.


----------



## M90

And MI79R ! But it's not metro ^^


----------



## _Night City Dream_

Does this happen often in Paris metro??


----------



## Minato ku

No, fortunately.
_______________________________________








Odéons


----------



## Minato ku

Porte d’Orléans
Construction of new entrances


----------



## HARTride 2012

^^
Yay!


----------



## M90

The new entrance looks very small.


----------



## Minato ku

I don't know about the line 11 (75m, I believe).
For the line 4, there are two curve radius of 75m, one between Saint-Germain des Pres and Saint-Sulpice and the second between Saint Placide and Montparnasse.
It is not the tightest of the network which are on line 1 (Bastille, 38m curve radius).
The line 12 has also very tight curve with 48m near Notre Dame de Lorette.


----------



## Minato ku

Victor Hugo.
They are repainting the entrance. 
I think that they paint in brown for rustproof covering and then they paint in green over it.


----------



## HARTride 2012

^^
That's good.


----------



## Minato ku

It is weird to see two colors.


----------



## Minato ku

*Line 15 South* third post
Part 1, part 2
This time, the section between Bagneux and Villejuif Institut Gustave Roussy.

*Map and depth of this section*










*Bagneux M4*
The name is provisional to not confuse with the Bagneux station of the RER B, M4 stands for metro line 4.
The station is located 39m underground and it will provide a connection with the metro line 4.









Emprise de la Gare Grand Paris = Line 15 station
Tunnel Grand Paris = Tunnel of the line 15
Emprise du bâtiment gare Grand Paris = Main entrance building of the line 15 station
Gare de Correspondance = Line 4 station
Cheminement de correspondance et d’accès = Transfer and access corridors









Quais Grand Paris = Platforms of the line 15
Circulation vertical = Lifts, escalators and stairs
Locaux technique = Technical rooms









Bâtiment d’accès metro ligne 4 = Entrance building of metro line 4
Bâtiment d’accès metro Grand Paris = Entrance building of metro line 15
Zac Victor Hugo = Redevelopment area


*Arcueil - Cachan*
The station is 25m under the ground, it provides a transfer with the RER B.









Emprise de la Gare Grand Paris = Line 15 station
Tunnel Grand Paris = Tunnel of the line 15
Emprise du bâtiment gare Grand Paris = Main entrance building of the line 15 station
Gare de Correspondance = RER B station
Cheminement de correspondance et d’accès = Transfer and access corridors









Quais Grand Paris = Platforms of the line 15
Circulation vertical = Lifts, escalators and stairs
Locaux technique = Technical rooms









Correspondance GPE/RER B = Transfer between line 15/RER B
Quais RER B = RER B platforms
Place de la Gare = Station plaza
Poste de redressement = Traction and distribution sub-station
Mezzanine = Mezzanine
Quais GPE = Line 15 platforms


*Villejuif Institut Gustave Roussy*
The platforms will be 52m below the ground, it will make Villejuif Institut Gustave Roussy the deepest station of the line 15 and the deepest of the metro network.
The station will provide an interchange between the lines 14 and 15.









Emprise de la Gare Grand Paris = Line 15 platforms
Tunnel Grand Paris = Tunnel of the line 15
Emprise du bâtiment gare Grand Paris = Main entrance building of the station
Gare de Correspondance = Line 14 platforms
Cheminement de correspondance et d’accès = Transfer and access corridors









Quais Grand Paris = Platforms of the line 15
Circulation vertical = Lifts, escalators and stairs
Locaux technique = Technical rooms
Note that "ligne bleu" is the line 14 and "ligne rouge" is line 15.

You wanted a 3d view of the deepest station, this is what you've got. 









To be continued.
Next time, the section between Villejuif Louis Aragon and Les Ardoines


----------



## HARTride 2012

Front Populaire


----------



## silent_dragon

Tryky incredible.. 7 floors down. I hope the escalators are fast.


----------



## M90

HARTride 2012 said:


> Front Populaire


^^
Excellent video !


----------



## HARTride 2012

^^
ErebosSan always makes awesome videos! 

It's so neat seeing these old trains roll through a new station! Makes Bobigny look like a total dump though.


----------



## gambarini

HARTride 2012 said:


> ^^
> ErebosSan always makes awesome videos!
> 
> It's so neat seeing these old trains roll through a new station! Makes Bobigny look like a total dump though.


Very good video; 

MF67 stock will remain on L12 for quite some time...
and i agree to you; it's a very particular sensation seeing these glorious trains on a new, light and modern station...


----------



## HARTride 2012

^^
Sure is. It's a shame though that still, no replacement has been announced for stock of M3, M10, M12. Maybe in five years, lol.


----------



## M90

HARTride 2012 said:


> Sure is. It's a shame though that still, no replacement has been announced for stock of M3, M10, M12. Maybe in five years, lol.


The MF15 will be announced next year.


According to Symbioz, the MF01 097 will enter in service on October 21st in the line 9.


----------



## HARTride 2012

^^
More info, source please!?

The "15" rumors as far as I know, have been around for years, along with the "09" proposal that fizzed out, replaced by the official MP 14.


----------



## Minato ku

I hope that the MF15 will take less time than the MF01.
There been almost 10 years between the first rendering and the first commercial service of the MF01 002.

Anyway I don't believe that any MF15 will have its first commercial service before 2020.


----------



## M90

HARTride 2012 said:


> ^^
> More info, source please!?
> 
> The "15" rumors as far as I know, have been around for years, along with the "09" proposal that fizzed out, replaced by the official MP 14.


Old STIF documents mention "MF15". 

The "MP14" is known since 2012, but the document which mention the name wasn't found until early 2013. :hmm:



Minato ku said:


> Anyway I don't believe that any MF15 will have its first commercial service before 2020.


The MP14 will enter in service in 2018 (RATP source), 4 years after the command. If it's as the MP14, the MF15 will enter in service in 2019.

The European Request For Proposal (RFP) for the MP14 lasts for several months (source in MP, if you want)


----------



## HARTride 2012

^^
Interesting.

Yet the fate of the MP 89 remains unknown. I really think they will end up going to Line 11. It's the only possible track I see since the MP 59's will be retired in 2019 and then if the extension to Noisy is built, the line automated by 2025.


----------



## Minato ku

M90 said:


> The MP14 will enter in service in 2018 (RATP source), 4 years after the command. If it's as the MP14, the MF15 will enter in service in 2019.
> 
> The European Request For Proposal (RFP) for the MP14 lasts for several months (source in MP, if you want)


Only 4 years, I understand it was fast for the MP05 and MI09 because those trains are based on older models but this is quite short for an all new model like the MP14 and MF15 (I hope that the MP14 and MF15 are not only an upgrade version of older model).

The first commercial ride of the MP 89 was in 1997, the first commercial ride of the MF 01 was in 2008.
For those models it was more like 7-8 years than 4.
I hope that they will be faster.


----------



## _Night City Dream_

silent_dragon said:


> Tryky incredible.. 7 floors down. I hope the escalators are fast.


That's nothing extraordinary. We here in Moscow have dozens of stations much deeper than that.


----------



## M90

Minato ku said:


> Only 4 years, I understand it was fast for the MP05 and MI09 because those trains are based on older models but this is quite short for an all new model like the MP14 and MF15 (I hope that the MP14 and MF15 are not only an upgrade version of older model).
> 
> The first commercial ride of the MP 89 was in 1997, the first commercial ride of the MF 01 was in 2008.
> For those models it was more like 7-8 years than 4.
> I hope that they will be faster.


In a train development, the longest stage is to conceive the onboard computing. The MP05 development was long for an upgrade model, because he has an all-new onboard computing. This of the MI09 was already conceived, the RATP and Alstom had been all preparing for a long time.

If Alstom wins the MP14, there will be a new design but the same onboard computing and the same motors/IGBT (old, noisy and too much powerful asynchronous motors) (source old ortfranciliens blog)


----------



## HARTride 2012

^^
Probably the case, also sounding like the MP 05...maybe...


----------



## gambarini

Nation announcement on MF01


----------



## Minato ku

The third language is Italian like in the lines 3 and 14.
Note that Paris metro has now some announcement in Mandarin 


HARTride 2012 said:


> It seems to have a longer platform than the other stations along the line. It could probably fit a 6-car train.


Many stations on lines 8 and 9 have longer platforms.


----------



## Minato ku

Two pictures taken today.


----------



## gambarini

Minato ku said:


> Two pictures taken today.


The first photo is exceptional!


----------



## Minato ku

Charles Michels


----------



## Spikespiegel

I have a question for the Parisians here:

What does people with disabilities and mothers with babies do to get around in Paris?
The Paris metro doesn't seem to be very wheelchair/baby pram friendly with all those stairs and lack of lifts.


----------



## HARTride 2012

^^
Bus services primarily.

Many subway systems worldwide unfortunately don't provide wheelchair accessibility to all of their stations.

The only fully-accessible Metro line is Line 14.


----------



## alexandru.mircea

For mothers with baby carriages or ladies with heavy bags there's always someone to help when there are no lifts or rolling stairs. Disabled people in wheelchairs take the bus because buses (all? not sure) are equipped to accommodate them.


----------



## Minato ku

Yes all the bus.
The RER A and B are also fully accessible.


Spikespiegel said:


> I have a question for the Parisians here:
> 
> What does people with disabilities and mothers with babies do to get around in Paris?
> The Paris metro doesn't seem to be very wheelchair/baby pram friendly with all those stairs and lack of lifts.


Paris metro mostly opened between 1900 and 1940, it is a very big network with over 300 stations.
Transforming this network into a wheelchair friendly network will take time and will cost billions.

The priority today is more to build new lines and stations to serve better the city than rebuilding old stations (except if really needed).


----------



## gambarini

Minato ku said:


> Yes all the bus.
> The RER A and B are also fully accessible.
> 
> Paris metro mostly opened between 1900 and 1940, it is a very big network with over 300 stations.
> Transforming this network into a wheelchair friendly network will take time and will cost billions.
> 
> The priority today is more to build new lines and stations to serve better the city than rebuilding old stations (except if really needed).


And the trains themselves are not very comfortable for weelchair...

The paris metro system has many excuses (very big and old network)...
Other european cities, with less old network has the same problems...


----------



## HARTride 2012

gambarini said:


> And the trains themselves are not very comfortable for weelchair...


I'm surprised there are no designated spaces for wheelchairs onboard Metro trains, including the MF77R, MP89, MF01, MP05. Unless you call the sideways-facing seats as such areas.

*_Note: MF77R, I refer to is the renovated MF 77 on M13._


----------



## Spikespiegel

I think it's a weak defense saying that the Paris metro isn't wheelchair accessible, because it's so old. Many other systems in the world date back to before people even thought about making things wheelchair/baby pram accessible, yet most of them have adapted since.

I know the Paris metro isn't being properly maintained, and much of it is in a terrible state, but I don't understand why they don't make elevators from the ground level to the platforms when they renovate the stations.


----------



## HARTride 2012

^^
It all comes down to cost. I'm sure the RATP wants to heavily renovate certain stations and add elevators to them, but is it financially worth it?

It's the same thing when it comes to where the MP 89CC railcars will eventually go to. It's all going to come down to cost, even though they may end up going to M11 (even if its just a stopgap operation until automation/extension to Noisy Champs is done).

Speaking of the MP 89, we have an MP 89CA that paid a visit to Clignancourt. For what reason, I don't know. Maybe pre-automation testing?

These photos were posted on Symbioz



















The driver controls, rarely do we ever see this on the automated railcars. I'm sure the controls are very similar on the MP 05.


----------



## HARTride 2012

^^
Ahhhhhhhhh! How do I get these things to be SMALLER!??? Sorry for the double post.

Oh, and on the MP 05 for M14, we now know the composition of the railcars (according to what's been posted on Symbioz).

The composition will be S1 581 RB - RB 581 N1 - N2 581 RB - RB 581 N3 - N4 RB 581 - S2 RB 581. RB. I guess the "B" indicates that this is the second order of railcars.


----------



## Minato ku

Spikespiegel said:


> I think it's a weak defense saying that the Paris metro isn't wheelchair accessible, because it's so old. Many other systems in the world date back to before people even thought about making things wheelchair/baby pram accessible, yet most of them have adapted since.


Which networks? You shouldn't look only the age but also the size. Paris metro is BIG with MANY stations.
There are very few networks with over 200 stations built before 1940, the big majority being underground.

When I look the network as old or older and of a similar size of Paris, none are fully accessible.
New York subway is not accessible, nor is London underground.

Take Madrid metro, the majority of the network was built after the 1970's and it has fewer old station yet many of the oldest station of Madrid subway are not accessible.
Even in Berlin with station much simpler than Paris metro, the whole network is not fully accessible.



Spikespiegel said:


> but I don't understand why they don't make elevators from the ground level to the platforms when they renovate the stations.


Because it costs a lot of money, in many case you would have to rebuild almost completely the station.


----------



## HARTride 2012

^^
My points exactly! Thank you Minato!


----------



## Minato ku

*Paris metro extension planning*
_This does not include the extension done for Grand Paris Express project_


Line 4 to Bagneux
Line 12 to Aubervilliers
Line 14 to Mairie-de-Saint-Ouen
Line 11 to Rosny-Bois-Perrier

Before 2030

Line 7 to Bourget RER
Line 1 to Val-de-Fontenay
Line 10 to Ivry
Line 9 to Murs-à-Pêches (Montreuil)
Line 12 to Issy RER

After 2030

Line 5 to Place de Rungis (south)
Line 5 to Drancy (north)
Merge of line 7bis and line 3bis
Line 10 to Les Ardoines

*Paris metro ridership in 2012*

1,541 million (+1.12%) source 
We are approaching of the peak of 1946, 2012 was the second busiest years of the network.

This is five busiest years of Paris metro.
1946: 1,598 million
2012: 1,541 million
2011: 1,524 million
1945: 1,508 million
2010: 1,506 million


----------



## HARTride 2012

^^
So the Line 19 plan still exists. That's good, even though it won't be done anytime soon.


----------



## chornedsnorkack

Minato ku said:


> *Paris metro extension planning*
> _This does not include the extension done for Grand Paris Express project_


Should Grand Paris Express be grouped with Metro or RER?


----------



## Minato ku

^^ It is grouped with the metro.
The new lines numbered from 15 to 18.
Grand Paris Express project also includes extensions of lines 11 and 14.


----------



## Minato ku

Pyramides
Some renovation works.


----------



## HARTride 2012

^^
I bet they're trying to clean up the water intrusion...

*EDIT:* Not wanting to make a double post.

M1


----------



## Minato ku

Madeleine.
Same kind of works.


----------



## HARTride 2012

^^
That water intrusion looks horrendous!


----------



## Minato ku

HARTride 2012 said:


> ^^
> That water intrusion looks horrendous!


Like in many place in Paris metro and RER.
___________________________








Assemblée nationale
A temporary theme with photographies.


















The decoration of this station always changes, every three month.


----------



## HARTride 2012

^^
Pretty neat!


----------



## gambarini

Minato ku said:


> Like in many place in Paris metro and RER.
> ___________________________
> 
> so it's not a problem only of Rome.... But in Rome even the new stations of B extension (B1 branch) has these problems.....hno:


----------



## HARTride 2012

^^
The water intrusion problem is bad in New York's metro as well.

Chambers St BMT (Lines J and Z) and Bowery BMT (Lines J and Z) are two of the worst stations. Water intrusion is a huge problem in those stations, but overall, the stations are not well maintained.


----------



## Minato ku

New simulator to train driver.


















http://scope.ratp.fr/un-simulateur-de-conduite-a-la-pointe-de-la-technologie/


----------



## HARTride 2012

^^
Mixed feelings here.

I wonder if operators are still required to do field training (operating a REAL train on a REAL track). Simulators help, but NOTHING can adequately replace field training.


----------



## Minato ku

There will still be some training on real train.








Miromesnil


----------



## HARTride 2012

^^
That's good!


----------



## M90

Minato ku said:


> New simulator to train driver.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://scope.ratp.fr/un-simulateur-de-conduite-a-la-pointe-de-la-technologie/


^^
I believe that because of the simulator, the MF67E assigned to USFRT will disappear. 

I find that simulator's graphics aren't exceptional.


----------



## Minato ku

Notre-Dame-des-Champs


----------



## HARTride 2012

^^
Wonderful photos as always!


----------



## VincentB_

Minato ku said:


> New simulator to train driver.
> 
> [...]


Here's a picture of the legendary O scale model network formely used for training, built in the 30s :

Uploaded with ImageShack.com

(credits : RATP ; source : Le Métro de Paris Histoire d'hier à demain) )

Sadly, this installation was totally destroyed 30 years ago because the room was needed for other uses (space is scarce and costly in Paris...).


----------



## HARTride 2012

^^
Awesome!


----------



## Minato ku

Smoke under a train due to short circuit in Varenne on September 20, 2013





Explanation of the incident (in french).
http://scope.ratp.fr/degagement-de-fumee-sur-la-ligne-13-vendredi-20-septembre-2013/


----------



## XAN_

VincentB_ said:


> Here's a picture of the legendary O scale model network formely used for training, built in the 30s :
> 
> 
> (credits : RATP ; source : Le Métro de Paris Histoire d'hier à demain) )
> 
> Sadly, this installation was totally destroyed 30 years ago because the room was needed for other uses (space is scarce and costly in Paris...).


Well, it looks like a simulator for dispatchers, not train driver... But it's still look awesome


----------



## donquichotedelmedina

* Cité Subway Station*









* Gambetta Subway Station*









by Winfried​


----------



## HARTride 2012

I think the worst happenings in the subway are not necessarily people who just shed their clothes and cause attention, but I've heard instances that don't always make the headlines, such as public bathing (yes, there was once a YouTube video of a man washing his hair (bowl of water and everything) onboard a Chicago subway train.

BTW: Do have the destination signs on the M12 trains been changed over to Aubervillers? I would guess that this has been done by now.


----------



## gambarini

Minato ku said:


> ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Concorde
> ...


concorde is a very good looking station!


----------



## gambarini

MF67 C2A at FALGUIERE


----------



## Minato ku

HARTride 2012 said:


> BTW: Do have the destination signs on the M12 trains been changed over to Aubervillers? I would guess that this has been done by now.


It seems so.
________________________________








New maps








The transfer with Transilien N network is now visible on the maps over the doors.


----------



## HARTride 2012

^^
That's good!


----------



## Minato ku

Pelleport









Pelleport was in 2011, the station with the second lowest number of entry, only 364,642.


----------



## HARTride 2012

Not surprising, since it is the line with the lowest ridership.


----------



## Minato ku

Villejuif – Léo Lagrange


----------



## Reivajar

One question I've remembered when I've seen those pics. What's the purpose of those barriers between tracks?


----------



## Falubaz

^^Probably to make it harder to cross the tracks.


----------



## Minato ku

Studies of the extension of metro line 10 to Ivry have been launched.
A second further extension to Vitry sur Seine is planned.

http://www.iledefrance.fr/prolongement-ligne-10-ivry-mis-etude


----------



## walky88

While it would be great to boost ridership on the underused M10, I wonder if an extension is really necessary. It would parallel RER C, and in Ivry itself the M7. Can understand that Vitry needs better connections, particularly the area round Av. Youri Gagarin, but would that not be better served by a simple extension to M7, particularly as the Villejuf branch is due to transfer to M14?


----------



## Minato ku

In Ivry, there are over 1 km between the line 7 and the extension of line 10.
The RER C has rather low frequencies here (for an dense area), increasing the frequencies in the inner suburbs means increasing the travel time for people living in outer suburbs.
The area is in redevelopmement.

The line 10 is perfect for this, it has a big potential of growth.
The same couldn't be said for the line 7, especially because of the branches.


----------



## dimlys1994

And what about M5 south, M13 north extensions and Bobigny-Piccaso? On hold?


----------



## Minato ku

The line 5 extensions (north and south) are planned to open after 2030.
The line 13 extensions are on hold. I think that they wait to see the effect of the northern extension of line 14 on the line 13 overcrowding before doing anything.



Minato ku said:


> *Paris metro extension planning*
> _This does not include the extension done for Grand Paris Express project_
> 
> 
> Line 4 to Bagneux
> Line 12 to Aubervilliers
> Line 14 to Mairie-de-Saint-Ouen
> Line 11 to Rosny-Bois-Perrier
> 
> Before 2030
> 
> Line 7 to Bourget RER
> Line 1 to Val-de-Fontenay
> Line 10 to Ivry
> Line 9 to Murs-à-Pêches (Montreuil)
> Line 12 to Issy RER
> 
> After 2030
> 
> Line 5 to Place de Rungis (south)
> Line 5 to Drancy (north)
> Merge of line 7bis and line 3bis
> Line 10 to Les Ardoines


----------



## HARTride 2012

^^
Safe call to wait and see how M14 does before modifying M13 any further.


----------



## walky88

Minato ku said:


> In Ivry, there are over 1 km between the line 7 and the extension of line 10.
> The RER C has rather low frequencies here (for an dense area), increasing the frequencies in the inner suburbs means increasing the travel time for people living in outer suburbs.
> The area is in redevelopmement.


Is there a map of the proposed route? And at one point M14 was meant to take over an M7 branch, is this no longer the case? Thanks for the info!


----------



## HARTride 2012

^^
I believe the M14 plans were all revised over time. The southern ext will no longer take the M7 Villejuif branch. I believe it is due to high costs of acquiring the line, plus automation AND conversion to rubber tyre.

Even the connection to Maison Blanche is questionable. It is listed as a "provisional" station, but likely will not be built initially.

Same problem exists with the northern extension and Rome station.


----------



## Minato ku

Maison Blanche station is almost sure for the line 14 while Rome station is dead.
The works of the first northern extension will begin pretty soon.



walky88 said:


> Is there a map of the proposed route?


It is hard to find any good map of the planned extension for line 10.
It is about 3 or 4 new stationS for the first part to Ivry
-Chevaleret (M6); Bibliothèque François Mitterand (M14, RER C) _Porte de France (T3a)_ and Ivry Gambetta.

Porte de France is provisional but the space for this station will be built with the proposed skyscrapers in the area.


----------



## HARTride 2012

^^
I sure hope some sort of connection is made with M2. At least a hallway with moving walkways between Rome & Pont Cardinet.


----------



## HARTride 2012

^^
I'm sure the supports will be quite sturdy. If the supports along the Line 2 and Line 6 viaducts have held up this long, then I'm sure the Line 11 supports will do just fine.


----------



## Bren

M6.


----------



## Minato ku

Porte de la Chapelle
The new entrances have opened.

I don't understand why they have chosen an old style for this stations, Porte d'Orleans new entrances that should open in 2014 have a modern style..
This is quite unusual.


Porte de la Chapelle, ligne 12 by Minato ku, sur Flickr


Porte de la Chapelle, ligne 12 by Minato ku, sur Flickr


Porte de la Chapelle, ligne 12 by Minato ku, sur Flickr


Porte de la Chapelle, ligne 12 by Minato ku, sur Flickr


Porte de la Chapelle, ligne 12 by Minato ku, sur Flickr


Porte de la Chapelle, ligne 12 by Minato ku, sur Flickr


Porte de la Chapelle, ligne 12 by Minato ku, sur Flickr


Porte de la Chapelle, ligne 12 by Minato ku, sur Flickr


Porte de la Chapelle, ligne 12 by Minato ku, sur Flickr
This new entrance and ticket hall is built cheaply with not too much aesthetic effort.
Just by looking the works, I can say that the new entrances of Porte d'Orleans will be better (and unlike Porte de la Chapelle which is in poor state, there are renovating the station as well).


----------



## gambarini

Retournement at Mairie de Montrouge


----------



## gambarini

HARTride 2012 said:


> ... Nicely done compilation video of Line 1 & the MP 89 & MP 05 trains.
> 
> [youtube.]39KESXVNd4Y[/youtube.]


This is a very interesting video.
My question is: Are the underground garages implemented for the automation of the line? Is there the possibility to learn more about this?









MP05 stock and interesting rear Cab View


----------



## HARTride 2012

Neat stuff! I love the MP 05 video. I tried asking the author where he got the first music track from, but never got a reply.

And despite the traditional station layout of Montrouge, some trains arrive on the left side, hence an "exit left" announcement continues to be used in some circumstances.


----------



## Minato ku

gambarini said:


> This is a very interesting video.
> My question is: Are the underground garages implemented for the automation of the line? Is there the possibility to learn more about this?


A part of the old Porte Maillot station located inside a loop was converted into a maintenance workshop.
You can see it at 3:06 in the video.

This is the only change about underground garages on line 1, MP05 are parked at the same places than the MP89 when the line was with driver.
Unlike MP89, the MP05 can be parked everywhere in the line during closed period as there is no driver.
________________________________








Château de Vincennes
Ticket hall...








...and corridors are very nice...








...but the platforms are in shameful state.








There are some relics of the era with drivers on line 1 (speaking like that gives the impression that it was a long time ago ).


----------



## HARTride 2012

^^
This and Porte de Vincennes are the two most run-down stations along M1. hno:


----------



## Minato ku

Charonne


----------



## _Night City Dream_

HARTride 2012 said:


> ^^
> This and Porte de Vincennes are the two most run-down stations along M1. hno:


Hôtel de Villeas as well.


----------



## gemomsen

Minato ku said:


> Which networks? You shouldn't look only the age but also the size. Paris metro is BIG with MANY stations.
> There are very few networks with over 200 stations built before 1940, the big majority being underground.
> 
> When I look the network as old or older and of a similar size of Paris, none are fully accessible.
> New York subway is not accessible, nor is London underground.
> 
> Take Madrid metro, the majority of the network was built after the 1970's and it has fewer old station yet many of the oldest station of Madrid subway are not accessible.
> Even in Berlin with station much simpler than Paris metro, the whole network is not fully accessible.
> 
> 
> Because it costs a lot of money, in many case you would have to rebuild almost completely the station.


But in São Paulo metro is fully accessible and it is old. They build some elevators and the trains is fully accessible.

A old train here at São Paulo with a preferencial door (normally in the 1st or the last door.)


----------



## Minato ku

Sao Paulo subway is not old when compared with Paris metro, the first station opened in September 1974.
Also note that there is only 64 stations.

There are 303 named station in Paris metro, most opened before the second world war.
This is the opened date of the stations seen in over the two last pages.

-Charonne opened in Deccember 1933
-Château de Vincennes opened in March 1934
-Porte de la Chapelle opened in August 1916
-Corvisart opened in April 1906
-Les Halles (new version) opened in October 1977
-Palais Royal - Musée du Louvre platforms of line 7 opened in July 1916.

Even the old train in the picture built between 1986 and 1988 is newer than most Paris metro rolling stock.
But the issue of accessibility for Paris is more the station than the station.



_Night City Dream_ said:


> Hôtel de Villeas as well.


I think that Hotel de Ville is worse state than Porte Vincennes.
Porte de Vincennes is not that bad, it look worse because the station is quite dark unlike Hotel de Ville.









PS: Porte Vincennes opened in July 1900.


----------



## gambarini

MF 67 "Delsey" - Malesherbes


----------



## Minato ku

Jaurès
Renovation works


----------



## HARTride 2012

^^
About time!


----------



## gambarini

2 MF67 on Austerliz Viaduct


----------



## donquichotedelmedina

Denfert Rochereau - Bel Air


----------



## Minato ku

Mairie d'Ivry


----------



## HARTride 2012

Some chatter on Symbioz (the MF 67 thread) suggests that an announcement for the replacement of rolling stock for M3, 10, 12 is close, but......*NO SOURCES*. :dunno:


----------



## HARTride 2012

gambarini said:


> 2 MF67 on Austerliz Viaduct


A sight now missed. 

I don't pay any attention to the cascading of stock on the M9, :drool: factor.


----------



## HARTride 2012

Would you like to compare GPE to the sluggish pace if New York's 2nd Ave Subway? Things could be far worse for Paris.


----------



## mariharol

Sacré Coeur said:


> 16 years to build a 200km and a 5 line metro network is pretty quick. I don't know many cities that have built such a massive network in such a little time. Even the Paris metropolitain started in 1900 took longer to build.
> 
> The works will start very soon for the first part of line 11, 14 and 15. The rest of the network will be built in stages over the next 10 years.




Hello there !!! , well here in the Dominican Republic, Santo Domingo, in the Caribbean we have been building our network since 2005 with Alstom Metropolis trains and we have completed 26 kms in eight years, although it depends on the type of soil the sites are made of....here its soft rock (limestone) so its kind of easy task for the machines...I think 200kms in sixteen years is hell fast if the money pours in always....ah, and ours will be made of 6 lines and three of those will only have approximately 3kms, the rest 14 and 16....


----------



## desi1

HARTride 2012 said:


> Would you like to compare GPE to the sluggish pace if New York's 2nd Ave Subway? Things could be far worse for Paris.


I understand.

But the extension of line 14 north and south to relieve dysfunctional RER lines is an old old story. It should have been designated top priority along the east/west southern part of line 15. And not fall behind. Orly is a 20000000+ passengers airport with no decent public transportation access, absolutely none. 15 years for a dozen kilometers track is a bit hard to swallow, imho.

Now, this is particular story in an otherwise gigantic project. 20+ years to have it completed is fair, i think, no question.


----------



## Minato ku

^^ They want to increase the capacity of Orly airport to have 35 million passengers.
There are big project for a third terminal liking the two currents one as well as a big renovation of the whole airport.

________________________________

To come back in the metro.
In the previous 16 years, Paris metro has only built about 14 km of new track.

Line 4 to Mairie de Montrouge (2013)
Line 8 to Pointe du Lac (2011)
Line 12 to Front Populaire (2012)
Line 13 to Saint-Denis Université (1998)
Line 13 to Asnières - Gennevilliers - Les Courtilles (2008)
Line 14 Saint Lazare/Olympiades (1998/2003/2007)

For the next 16 years, it is over 230km of metro planned to open.
A huge increase of speed.

Line 1 to Val-de-Fontenay
Line 4 to Bagneux
Line 7 to Bourget RER
Line 9 to Murs-à-Pêches (Montreuil)
Line 10 to Ivry - Gambetta
Line 11 to Noisy-Champs
Line 12 to Aubervilliers
Line 12 to Issy RER
Line 14 to Saint-Denis Pleyel
Line 14 to Aéroport d’Orly
Line 15 Noisy-Champs / Champigny Centre
Line 16 Saint-Denis Pleyel / Noisy-Champs
Line 17 Saint-Denis Pleyel / Le Mesnil-Amelot
Line 18 Aéroport d’Orly / Versailles Chantiers


----------



## HARTride 2012

^^
Is Line 4 to Saint Ouen still on the table?


----------



## Sacré Coeur

Minato ku said:


> To come back in the metro.
> In the previous 16 years, Paris metro has only built about 14 km of new track.
> 
> Line 4 to Mairie de Montrouge (2013)
> Line 8 to Pointe du Lac (2011)
> Line 12 to Front Populaire (2012)
> Line 13 to Saint-Denis Université (1998)
> Line 13 to Asnières - Gennevilliers - Les Courtilles (2008)
> Line 14 Saint Lazare/Olympiades (1998/2003/2007)


You are a bit unfair  with the STIF's amazing achievement: it's more something like 16 km of new metro lines that have been built over the last 16 years, which on average is 1km per year :wtf:.



Minato ku said:


> For the next 16 years, it is over 230km of metro planned to open.
> A huge increase of speed.
> 
> Line 1 to Val-de-Fontenay
> Line 4 to Bagneux
> Line 7 to Bourget RER
> Line 9 to Murs-à-Pêches (Montreuil)
> Line 10 to Ivry - Gambetta
> Line 11 to Noisy-Champs
> Line 12 to Aubervilliers
> Line 12 to Issy RER
> Line 14 to Saint-Denis Pleyel
> Line 14 to Aéroport d’Orly
> Line 15 Noisy-Champs / Champigny Centre
> Line 16 Saint-Denis Pleyel / Noisy-Champs
> Line 17 Saint-Denis Pleyel / Le Mesnil-Amelot
> Line 18 Aéroport d’Orly / Versailles Chantiers


+ Extension of RER E to the west
+ Tangentielle Nord
+ Tangentielle Sud
+ Extension of the Tangentielle Ouest
+ CDG Express
+ Barreau de Gonnesse

To be precise, the Grand Paris Express (line 11, 14, 15, 16, 17, 18 only) is about 190km long if you consider line 18 stopping at Versailles Chantiers (which is the the most likely) and about 205 km long if the line 18 is extended to La Défense.




HARTride 2012 said:


> ^^
> Is Line 4 to Saint Ouen still on the table?


There is no plan to lengthen line 4 to the north in the short term. This won't happen before 2030 IMHO.


----------



## Minato ku

Marcadet – Poissonniers


----------



## HARTride 2012

Sacré Coeur said:


> There is no plan to lengthen line 4 to the north in the short term. This won't happen before 2030 IMHO.


hno:


----------



## CB31

Minato ku said:


> Marcadet – Poissonniers


In my opinion, there shouldn't be any of those "Vending machine" on the platforms, it takes room for passengers and also it's annoying for a proper circulation.

Imagining it in pick hours, it must be so annoying.


----------



## HARTride 2012

I don't think the machines should be on the platforms either. I'm pretty sure NY does not have vending machines on their subway platforms.


----------



## gambarini

Exterior look for Every station


----------



## Minato ku

Great but it is quite sad that those video were filmed in Sunday or in an holiday.
Some busy place during the day are empty in this video.



CB31 said:


> In my opinion, there shouldn't be any of those "Vending machine" on the platforms, it takes room for passengers and also it's annoying for a proper circulation.


No because those vending machines are placed in place of the seats.
These do not hinder flow of passengers.
Vending machines pose less problem in tjhe plaform than in the corridors.

_______________________________








Champs-Élysées - Clemenceau



























PS: Note that the SNCF stations had another advert.


----------



## gambarini

My second love, the MF67 in advert livery at Port de Bagnolet.


----------



## gambarini

Exterior look for Every station




seems a little busy


----------



## Minato ku

Pont-Cardinet
Some rendering for the station.








http://www.zundelcristea.com/projects/?nbsp;&lang=fr#/public-buildings/metro-ligne-14.html?lang=fr









http://www.clichy-batignolles.fr/des-transports-en-commun-confortes-des-2017


----------



## dimlys1994

Minato ku said:


> Pont-Cardinet
> Some rendering for the station.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.zundelcristea.com/projects/?nbsp;&lang=fr#/public-buildings/metro-ligne-14.html?lang=fr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.clichy-batignolles.fr/des-transports-en-commun-confortes-des-2017


The station will not be so deep. I like those metro stations with natural light. Is that an architectural contest?


----------



## HARTride 2012

^^
Agreed!


----------



## Minato ku

dimlys1994 said:


> The station will not be so deep. I like those metro stations with natural light. Is that an architectural contest?


I don't have any other information but we can see that there are many shared details.
Natural lights from the roof and artworks with ronds.


----------



## Minato ku

Palais Royal Musée du Louvre platform of line 1 are closed for renovation works.
This is the first time a station is closed for a long period on line 1 since the automation.


----------



## _Night City Dream_

Sacré Coeur said:


> 16 years to build a 200km and a 5 line metro network is pretty quick. I don't know many cities that have built such a massive network in such a little time. Even the Paris metropolitain started in 1900 took longer to build.
> 
> The works will start very soon for the first part of line 11, 14 and 15. The rest of the network will be built in stages over the next 10 years.


Much of these 200 km will run through areas that are not so built-up.
In China, there are a lot of examples with faster results with no damage to quality. And many of them have been built in very dense built-up zones, even denser than Paris Intra Muros itself.



HARTride 2012 said:


> I don't think anyone should complain about the time it takes to build GPE. This is the most ambitious subway project since the inception of the Metro itself.


It is still too much considering that Outer Paris is not so dense as Intra Muros.


----------



## Nouvellecosse

Is the Grand Paris Express going to be a normal part of the Metro, part of RER, or branded as a totally separate system/service?

And if separate, will it still be administered by the RATP?


----------



## LaMingue

^^



> Is the Grand Paris Express going to be a normal part of the Metro, part of RER, or branded as a totally separate system/service?


Grand Paris Express will be fully integrated to the Metro network. All planned lines have been given a number (15 to 18). 
Have a look at this map : 
http://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/File:Grand_paris_express.svg



> And if separate, will it still be administered by the RATP?


Lines 11 and 14 will still be operated by RATP (as extensions of existing lines).
As for the new lines, considering new European regulations, the transportation authorities will issue a Request for proposal and select the best bidders.


----------



## HARTride 2012

Minato ku said:


> Palais Royal Musée du Louvre platform of line 1 are closed for renovation works.
> This is the first time a station is closed for a long period on line 1 since the automation.


Do you know how long this closure will be? I can't find anything about this on the RATP site.


----------



## Minato ku

Two months.


Minato ku said:


> Platforms of line 1 will close from January 6 to March 2, 2014.
> Platforms of line 7 will close from May 4 to July 24, 2014.





_Night City Dream_ said:


> Much of these 200 km will run through areas that are not so built-up.
> In China, there are a lot of examples with faster results with no damage to quality. And many of them have been built in very dense built-up zones, even denser than Paris Intra Muros itself.
> 
> It is still too much considering that Outer Paris is not so dense as Intra Muros.


Don't forget that Grand Paris Express is not only a big transportation project, it is major development plan.
Around the new subway stations, new dense districts should grow.
Density will increase.

When looking the ratio of inhabitants/jobs per station, the inner city has more station per inhabitants/jobs than the Periphery.
It is the extra-muros that lacks of new transport, not the intra-muros.


----------



## HARTride 2012

^^
Thanks!

I thought you posted dates before, but I could not find the post.


----------



## Minato ku

Porte d’Orléans
New entries and ticket hall under in construction.
Here a view from the northbound platform.








There were RATP agents inspecting the work, so, I couldn't take closer pictures.


----------



## Tuileries

My post is related to the MP-68 of Mexico City's Metro, descendant of the MP-59. Do you know if this train really was built in the workshops of Fontenay?

Greetings to all.


----------



## HARTride 2012

^^
And a supplement question to that, what about Santiago's NS 74 & NS 93? Decendants of the Paris MP 73 & MP 89 respectively. The body of the NS 73 was derived from the Mexico City MP 68, but adopted the one-piece windshield of the MP 73.


----------



## Tuileries

^^In Mexico City we have another train descendant of the MP-73, the MP-82.


----------



## Minato ku

Except for the front design, there isn't much difference between the latest MP 59 and the MP73.


----------



## Sacré Coeur

_Night City Dream_ said:


> Much of these 200 km will run through areas that are not so built-up.
> 
> It is still too much considering that Outer Paris is not so dense as Intra Muros.


It all depends on what you call "not so built up areas"... All the Paris inner suburbs has quite a high density (between 5000 and 10000 inh./sq. km on average, and some areas around 20000 inh./sq. km)...

Plus even if it's not that dense compared to Paris Intra Muros, it's still being built underground for most of the 200 km network... With some technical difficulties : 9 crossings under the Marne and Seine rivers, crossing under the vallée de la Bièvre...



_Night City Dream_ said:


> In China, there are a lot of examples with faster results with no damage to quality. And many of them have been built in very dense built-up zones, even denser than Paris Intra Muros itself.


Every project goes faster in China... Obviously... :nuts: I don't see the point because nobody compares China with the rest of the world in terms of speed of construction... But, anyway, could you give more than 5 examples in China that goes faster than 200 km metro network (of which 185 km are underground, 72 new stations of which 49 have connections with the existing infrastructure) built in 15 years (between groundbreaking and opening)...?


----------



## HARTride 2012

Minato ku said:


> Except for the front design, there isn't much difference between the latest MP 59 and the MP73.


Well, the side windows are different too.


----------



## Pierre50

Tuileries said:


> My post is related to the MP-68 of Mexico City's Metro, descendant of the MP-59. Do you know if this train really was built in the workshops of Fontenay?
> 
> Greetings to all.


 I would imagine that this element has been assembled in CIMT Marly (59) as for other Paris trains MP 59 and MP 73, and tested in Fontenay workshop and / or Paris Metro Line 1 before being sent to Mexico.


----------



## nanar

Sacré Coeur said:


> n... But, anyway, could you give more than 5 examples in China that goes faster than 200 km metro network (of which 185 km are underground, 72 new stations of which 49 have connections with the existing infrastructure) built in 15 years (between groundbreaking and opening)...?


It's not still done ^^. In french language : "15 ans. Dans tes rêves" 

.


----------



## HARTride 2012

Pierre50 said:


> I would imagine that this element has been assembled in CIMT Marly (59) as for other Paris trains MP 59 and MP 73, and tested in Fontenay workshop and / or Paris Metro Line 1 before being sent to Mexico.


I'm wondering if this indeed was the case for this train and the Santiago NS 74 & NS 93.


----------



## gambarini

Time Lapse - Disrupts Traffic - Saint Lazare


----------



## HARTride 2012

It appalls me that even new tunnels like the one between Porte d'Orleans and Montrouge are already being riddled with graffiti. hno:

Go to about 5:00 in the video and watch the train go to Montrouge.


----------



## HARTride 2012

gambarini said:


> Time Lapse - Disrupts Traffic - Saint Lazare


I just watched that. Incredible how that platform gets so crowded. I can imagine when St Ouen opens up.


----------



## VincentB_

Pierre50 said:


> I would imagine that this element has been assembled in CIMT Marly (59) as for other Paris trains MP 59 and MP 73, and tested in Fontenay workshop and / or Paris Metro Line 1 before being sent to Mexico.


In fact, no. The first elements were indeed built (and tested) in the Fontenay workshop. Then most of the trains were built in the Alsthom (now Alstom, formerly Brissonneau) plant in Aytre, near La Rochelle, not in Valenciennes.



HARTride 2012 said:


> I'm wondering if this indeed was the case for this train and the Santiago NS 74 & NS 93.


The NS74 were built in La Rochelle too. 

(source : La Vie du Rail ; credits : Louis Pilloux)

But testing this time took place in the new RATP test center located in Boissy Saint Leger.

(source : La Vie du Rail ; credits : 1st picture Alsthom, others Louis Pilloux)

The MP68 and the NS74 never ran on the Line 1 ; they are way to wide (2,60 m ; metro cars in Paris are only 2,40 m wide).


Remember : some pics I took 2 years ago in Aytre can be seen in the Paris LRT Thread :angel:


----------



## Pierre50

Thanks for explanations.
I was a bit young at that date.


----------



## dimlys1994

Minato ku said:


> Madeleine
> Big cleaning/repainting works.


By the way, about Madeleine station cleaning:


----------



## Minato ku

Créteil - L'Échat 

















The bus map of inner Paris is pretty useless here, they should have put the bus map in the southeastern inner suburbs.


----------



## Minato ku

Porte d’Orléans
The new entrances are almost done, opening in March

















View form the soutrhbound platforms

















The dark Porte d'Orleans of the past months is now just a bad memory. -(post#3862)


----------



## VincentB_

dimlys1994 said:


> As far I understood from this movie, maden by RATP, it explanes the dreinage problems inside metro stations. AS it said, RATP is planned to spend 40 million euros in next 2 years for upgraging stations facilities from flooding at the following stations: Palais-Royal, Gare de Lyon, Bastille, Stalingrad, Sentier, Réaumur Sébastopol, Etoile, Concorde, Champs Elysées, Gare de l'Est, Luxembourg.
> 
> [...]


Massive floods in Paris occurred in 1910 - you can see, everywhere in the city, numerous marks on the walls, showing the maximum height reached by the water.

It was the biggest natural disaster ever in an european capital city until 2002 (flood of the Vltava in Prague).

Since then, the risk of flood is a major preoccupation for the authorities in Paris.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/1910_Great_Flood_of_Paris

Some pictures including one of the Odeon metro station :

http://www.flickr.com/search/?q=paris flood 1910&m=tags

The page about the flood on the French Wikipedia with a picture of Saint Michel railway station (now part of the RER C) :

http://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Crue_de_la_Seine_de_1910#Galerie_de_photographies

Remember that the soil in Paris is saturated with water. Everyday, pumps extract hundreds of litres of water from the metro.

Here are other pics of the metro in 1910 (the flow caused the collapse of the roof of the station Bercy ; miraculously, no one was drowned) :


----------



## Minato ku

Miromesnil


----------



## Wuppeltje

There is a discussion in Amsterdam about the new wayfinding signs. The metro of Paris is considered as an example for the multilingual signs use by a number of people. 

What part of the Paris metro is multilingual? I have seen signs like this: 









What are the guidelines at the Paris metro, when only in French, when multilingual? And how much is multilingual? It seems that 'Sortie' is never been translated for example, with the exception of the train stations. 

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Minato ku

Paris metro has very few words in its wayfinding signs, its is as simple as possible.
The word "Sortie" is the only French word you need to know when using the metro, we could maybe translate it but I think it is a common sens for any visitor to know some basic words and it is not hard to guess its meaning.

As you said, direction to trains station are multilingual.
Emergency exits are multilingual same for basic rules.

I am not in Paris during this week, so I can't take picture to make a clear guidelines.


----------



## HARTride 2012

Though it's no surprise to me that there is money made from filming scenes in the Metro. I gotta wonder where that money goes.

http://video.xin.msn.com/?preview=t...m=sharepermalink&src=v5:share:sharepermalink:


----------



## Augusto

After some test, the first one being Censier-Daubenton, Ratp is replacing the old fluorescent lighting by new LED (light emitting diode) tubes. 
Because they have the same size than the old tubes they can be put in the old lamps (without starters and ballast off course, that have to be removed). 
On this picture you can see the new LED tubes in Nation. 
I'have seen them in Gare de Lyon also, above line 1 staircases. 
20140307_155744.jpg par augusto135, sur Flickr


----------



## atariboy15

XAN_ said:


> Minato ku, you are an awesome contributor (and moderator as well), :cheers: and I totally appreciate all your effort, but I also had hard time understanding you last post hno: With some share of educated guesses, it maybe should be understood as below:
> 
> ------------
> :nuts:
> Impossible, _just because_ stations are closed, _it doesn't mean_ that there is no train running inside.
> Arsenal is between Quai de la Rapée and Bastille on line 5, the station is closed, _but_ the trains of line 5 still use the tracks.
> ------------
> 
> But you are still awesome :banana:


An entire response to correct THAT? Grammar Nazi Alert. Get a grip, if you couldn't discern what he meant, then you need more comprehension help than he does with grammar.


----------



## alexandru.mircea

The new exits at the Porte d'Orleans station have been opened this afternoon.  The elevator is not ready yet. Will be great for my pregnant missus.


----------



## Minato ku

Porte d’Orléans, new north entrances/exits.

Northbound



































Southbound








The picture is darker than the reality.


----------



## Reivajar

^^ Quite discreet. There is not any high Metro sign around the new entrance?


----------



## Minato ku

Not for the moment, maybe something will be added later.
They could put a M sign on the lifts.



Augusto said:


> After some test, the first one being Censier-Daubenton, Ratp is replacing the old fluorescent lighting by new LED (light emitting diode) tubes.


The RATP has even made an exhibition at line 9 platforms of Franklin Roosevelt about it, last year.
Post #3810 for the exhibition and post #3710 about this change.


----------



## Minato ku

Olympiades 
First MP05 in service on the line




As always a great video by ErebosSan


----------



## trainrover

atariboy15 said:


> An entire response to correct THAT? Grammar Nazi Alert. Get a grip, if you couldn't discern what he meant, then you need more comprehension help than he does with grammar.


My pen is my *****: ^^ Did you author all that with your very own joystick?


----------



## HARTride 2012

Minato ku said:


> Olympiades
> First MP05 in service on the line
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As always a great video by ErebosSan


Awesome! ErebosSan always makes great videos with unique vantage points!


----------



## Minato ku

Danube








Unused platform


----------



## VincentB_

I was in Paris for a few days last week ; I get out of the TGV, first thing to do in Montparnasse : to reload my navigo pass ...

Here's the result : the machine "ate" my card ; I had to call an agent from the SNCF for help to recover it. He switched off the machine. Six Hours later it was still out of order... (warning : i chose not to resize the pic !)



As you can see, it uses Windows XP :lol:


----------



## alexandru.mircea

Hey, don't slag off XP. I still use it and still believe it was the best (alternative read: "least shit") OS Windows ever made.


----------



## CB31

Minato ku said:


> Paris metro is not the second largest transit network in the world and you can visit Paris without going to the Eiffel tower, the city is much more than this.
> ______________________________
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Les Sablons


Very classy.


----------



## gambarini

Saint Lazare - change of direction - terminus







Saint Lazare - garage for a MP89CA


----------



## Minato ku

HARTride 2012 said:


> ^^
> I wonder how many Line 9 trains will be held over for operation for either Lines 10 or 12. I'm guessing that they're scrapping the oldest, most worn out trains.


They don't keep necessarily the most recents but those in better state.


----------



## zidar fr

I made a new schematic map of Paris metro network.

Lines 2 and 6 form a circle
Line 1 is mostly horizontal with a bend to Gare de Lyon

The lines have smooth shapes with rounded angles and few bends, in most cases 5 or less.

I tried to make the map as symmetrical and harmonious as possible but still small enough to be printed on 20cmx20cm










You can see it in better resolution on 

*www.inat.fr/metro/paris/*


----------



## Minato ku

zidar fr said:


> I made a new schematic map of Paris metro network.
> 
> Lines 2 and 6 form a circle
> Line 1 is mostly horizontal with a bend to Gare de Lyon
> 
> The lines have smooth shapes with rounded angles and few bends, in most cases 5 or less.
> 
> I tried to make the map as symmetrical and harmonious as possible but still small enough to be printed on 20cmx20cm
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can see it in better resolution on
> 
> *www.inat.fr/metro/paris/*


Nice but I have some comments to make.

While I understand the Imperial garden in Tokyo network map, I don't understand why you put Jardin du Luxembourg in Paris map.
Why Jardin du Luxembourg and not les Tuileries, Buttes Chaumont, Bois de Vincennes, Bois de Boulogne... ?
To me, this is a non-necessary information in this kind of map.

I see that the T2, T3a and T3b are included but not the other tram lines?
While I understand the non-inclusion of those lines, I think that transfers should be visible.

You should change the color of the Transilien H, the color is too close of the RER E and this could be confusing at first sight.


----------



## zidar fr

@Minato ku

Thank you for your your kind words and comments.

Jardin du Luxembourg is there because as in other cities I have tried to include specific geographic features. I could have been another park but Luxembourg is nicely located on the symmetry axis. 
Furthermore Jardin du Luxembourg is kind of like the Imperial Palace in Tokyo (but guarded by the Gendarmerie ) it is a huge hole in the transport system of the left bank, you can only go around or cross it walking. 
But I agree with you it is not an essential information, more of an easter egg.

T1 is not included because it works more like a bus (capacity, station spacing) than a rapid transit line, but you are right connections should be indicated.
The other tramway lines are located far in the suburbs and are not relevant on this map, they shoul figure on an le de France map (I'm working on it)

At first I wanted to include PC bus lines, just to complete the Maréchaux circle but eventually scrapped them because of consistancy, all other rapid bus lines should be added then.


----------



## HARTride 2012

From The Atlantic Cities. What if animals from Africa invaded the Metro?

http://m.theatlanticcities.com/arts-and-lifestyle/2014/04/if-savanna-animals-took-subway/8810/

*From Symbioz:* MP 89CC #01 (the train that used to have the RATP logos on the front of both ends of the train, which was also the first train to be xfered from M1 to M4) has been fitted with the MF 01 gangways.


----------



## Minato ku

*Planned extension to Val-de-Fontenay*
Three routes are proposed

*#1*
4.9 km (6.8km or 7.2km with tail-tracks)
3 new stations
-Les Rigollots (Fontenay-sous-Bois)
-Grands Pêchers (Montreuil)
-Val-de-Fontenay (Fontenay-sous-Bois)

112,000 daily passengers estimated for this section










*#2*
5.1 km (6.9km or 7.3km with tail-tracks)
3 new stations
-Les Rigollots (Fontenay-sous-Bois)
-Fontaine (Fontenay-sous-Bois)
-Val-de-Fontenay (Fontenay-sous-Bois)

107,000 daily passengers estimated for this section










*#3*
4.3km (6.1km or 6.5km with tail-tracks)
3 new stations
-Les Rigollots (Fontenay-sous-Bois)
-Verdun (Fontenay-sous-Bois)
-Val-de-Fontenay (Fontenay-sous-Bois)

62 000 daily passengers estimated for this section










They are proposing three routes but the document is strongly in favor of the first route.


----------



## M90

For this extension the line 1 needs 7 MP05.

The #1 and #2 routes aren't very different ...


----------



## Reivajar

What's the thin green line on the different maps? Contour lines?


----------



## Minato ku

Geological landform, the area is hilly.
______________________________________








Porte d’Orléans
The new entrances are now more visible than at the beginning


----------



## alexandru.mircea

Minato ku said:


> I know that many people confuse but this is not the town hall of Montrouge which is located just across.
> This building, Beffroi de Montrouge is a cultural and congress center.
> 
> It used to be an administrative building for Montrouge between 1933 and 2006 (with a police station) and was then converted in theatre when the admistration moved to a new building behind the City hall.
> The building was completely renovated between 2009 and 2012 and became a cultural center.


Went for a couple of strolls through Montrouge these days, and I was very much pleasantly surprised. I really liked it - the first suburban ring's best kept secret? 
I was thinking, how do you feel about the prolongation of the line 4? Do you think it could make Montrouge expensive and develop other such negative aspects related to gentrification? Or do you rather see only positive aspects?


----------



## Minato ku

About becoming expensive and the gentrification, you are late.
Montrouge had one of the highest price increase in Paris metropolitan area, this last decade (close to the Central Paris and the arrival of the metro).
Now, Montrouge is unaffordable for the average people, except if he wants to live in a tiny flat (or have a social housing).
I live here only since 2007, so I haven't see Montrouge when it was working class.
Except buildings (many new residential buildings), I don't really notice big change. 
I rather see the positive aspect of the arrival of the subway.
_________________________________








Porte de Clichy


----------



## alexandru.mircea

Minato ku said:


> About becoming expensive and the gentrification, you are late.
> Montrouge had one of the highest price increase in Paris metropolitan area, this last decade (close to the Central Paris and the arrival of the metro).
> Now, Montrouge is unaffordable for the average people, except if he wants to live in a tiny flat (or have a social housing).
> I live here only since 2007, so I haven't see Montrouge when it was working class.
> Except buildings (many new residential buildings), I don't really notice big change.
> I rather see the positive aspect of the arrival of the subway.


Interesting, I see. It must have changed a lot, indeed. Now it looks quite good, even if a lot of renovations could still be done. (Certainly looks better than all other first ring suburbs I have seen except Neuilly and Saint-Mandé.) The prices are still excellent compared with Paris - during my stroll today I got to talk to a man who had moved in recently and has found to buy with less than 6000 euro / square metre (building from the '50s). He was very happy with his choice. But he did say that new flats have exactly the same prices as in Paris.


----------



## Cristian1989

Update website Ratp! :cheers: 

http://www.ratp.fr/


----------



## HARTride 2012

Minato ku said:


> Porte de Clichy


Another station that looks like a dump. Could be much, much, much worse though.


----------



## VincentB_

zidar fr said:


> I made a new schematic map of Paris metro network.
> 
> Lines 2 and 6 form a circle
> Line 1 is mostly horizontal with a bend to Gare de Lyon
> 
> The lines have smooth shapes with rounded angles and few bends, in most cases 5 or less.
> 
> [...]
> 
> http://www.inat.fr/metro/paris/


Good work ! 

Strange to read the name of the parisian stations on a "moscow-like" map :lol:

Speaking of the name of the stations... here comes something with a more classical look :



(the pic was taken in 2012, that's the reason why there's no T3b line no the map)


(Great news : the zoo in Vincennes reopens tomorrow !!) :banana:


----------



## Minato ku

HARTride 2012 said:


> Another station that looks like a dump. Could be much, much, much worse though.


There are renovation work in the station.
_______________________________________








Louvre – Rivoli 
Preparing the station for a major renovation, they have removed the cladding.


















Louvre – Rivoli is not anymore one of the most beautiful station of the network.
This is how the station used to look like.








Picture by Pline, wikipedia


----------



## HARTride 2012

^^


----------



## giper

this station is unusual for me, but I like it
_


----------



## HARTride 2012

^^
I like Bastille station also. Very unique.

Would anyone know if Louvre – Rivoli is getting a modernized look, like the FDR Line 1 station?


----------



## desi1

zidar fr said:


> I tried to make the map as symmetrical and harmonious as possible but still small enough to be printed on 20cmx20cm



Very good job!

What kind of software did you use to do that, please?


----------



## zidar fr

Thank you 

Adobe illustrator. You can also use the free software Inkscape.


----------



## big-dog

Awesome. That's the aesthetically best metro map I've ever seen!


----------



## Stravinsky

^^ I agree. It reminds a lot the official one, on a smaller scale and without unnecessary clutter.


----------



## stephenk1977

Minato ku said:


> *Planned extension to Val-de-Fontenay*
> Three routes are proposed
> 
> *#1*
> 4.9 km (6.8km or 7.2km with tail-tracks)
> 3 new stations
> -Les Rigollots (Fontenay-sous-Bois)
> -Grands Pêchers (Montreuil)
> -Val-de-Fontenay (Fontenay-sous-Bois)
> 
> 112,000 daily passengers estimated for this section


Going by that map, it looks like there will be a terminus loop (similar to Nation on Lines 2 and 6)? This seems odd, since there have not been any terminus loops built on the Paris Metro since the 1930s.


----------



## zidar fr

@big-dog
I loved the RATP pocket sized map from the '90s










It was neat and easy to memorize at a glance. It was also very small, about the size of 2 credit cards put together.

I wanted to have a similar efficiency some 20 years later.

@Stravinsky
That's the new official map edited by the STIF (Ile de France region). The RATP still uses its own map. They just cannot agree.

Actually I've sent my map to both administrations about a year ago but received no answer.


----------



## Minato ku

stephenk1977 said:


> Going by that map, it looks like there will be a terminus loop (similar to Nation on Lines 2 and 6)? This seems odd, since there have not been any terminus loops built on the Paris Metro since the 1930s.


No this is not a loop, tunnel will end in dead end. 
This long tunnel after the station (almost 2km) will be used for garage and other maintenance facilities.
Obviously, trains will not use the whole size to reverse, only the first hundreds meters.

Note that maps show two possibities.


----------



## thoju75

@Zidar: Nice work, best paris metro map I've seen so far.

I just read an article on that on slate, congrats 
http://www.slate.fr/monde/85915/architecte-parisien-standard-plans-metros-grandes-villes-plus-simple


----------



## Minato ku

I have seen something incredible today on a MF01 of the line 9.
The ASVA system (luminous maps and audio announcements) was working properly!!! 



















While the ASVA system was working rather well on the lines 2, 3, 5* and 13, I don't know well but it malfunctioned on line 9.
*The line 5 has had some bugs but it wasn't as bad as line 9.


----------



## stephenk1977

Minato ku said:


> No this is not a loop, tunnel will end in dead end.
> This long tunnel after the station (almost 2km) will be used for garage and other maintenance facilities.
> Obviously, trains will not use the whole size to reverse, only the first hundreds meters.


Thanks for clearing that up. I assume that the "almost loop" is due to construction reasons.


----------



## Minato ku

Châtelet
The two SIEL planels (countdown clocks) don't display the same waiting time.

The closest planel shows that the train is approaching while the other one shows that it is in two minutes.








_The first one was right_


----------



## Minato ku

Pont-Cardinet
Entrance of the station designed by the German artist Tobias Rehberger.
This entrance will be integrated in the ground floor of a new building designed by the Chinese agency MAD founded by Ma Yansong and the Christian Biecher agency.

















http://www.metronews.fr/paris/ratp-voici-l-entree-de-la-future-station-pont-cardinet/mndo!3PAw6BCz8azo/


----------



## HARTride 2012

Minato ku said:


> I have seen something incredible today on a MF01 of the line 9.
> The ASVA system (luminous maps and audio announcements) was working properly!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> While the ASVA system was working rather well on the lines 2, 3, 5* and 13, I don't know well but it malfunctioned on line 9.
> *The line 5 has had some bugs but it wasn't as bad as line 9.


13 was malfunctioning also for while right? I wonder if they've resolved that line's ASVA since then. Idk about the 4, but it seemed to work okay in various videos.

Also, what's with the tag on the map panel? A station closure?


----------



## Minato ku

Renovation work at Richelieu-Drouot


Minato ku said:


> Richelieu-Drouot
> Renovation works between April 2014 and April 2015.
> -Closure of line 8 platforms between April 7 and June 25.
> -Closure of line 9 platforms between between October 1 and December 17.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good news, the station is not ina very bad state but it has outdated furnitures and signages.


The platforms of line 5 at Oberkampf are also closed

I don't remember of a big malfunctionning on line 13 ASVA but often drivers forget to put the terminal station, because the system doesn't have this information it only gives the stations to La Fourche.


----------



## redstarcastles

Short collection taken over the weekend:


502 Esplanade de La Defense 11 April 2014


3569 Bir Hakeim 12 April 2014


3528 Bir Hakeim 12 April 2014

http://smu.gs/1m8r0ua


----------



## greg_christine

http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2014/04/20/la-petite-ceinture_n_5169227.html

_*La Petite Ceinture, Paris' Abandoned Railway, Is The Perfect Way To Get Off The Beaten Path*

The Huffington Post | by Lisa_Miller
Posted: 04/20/2014 8:00 am EDT Updated: 04/20/2014 8:59 am EDT

Want to take a walk off the beaten Paris path? If so, a stroll along La Petite Ceinture is definitely for you.

A railway that once circled the City of Light, La Petite Ceinture (called "The Little Belt" in English) ran along Boulevards des Maréchaux, but stopped running in 1934.

Since then, the abandoned tracks have morphed into a garden with an unusual amount of biodiversity. The Little Belt now boasts more than 200 species of plants and at least 70 different animal species. It's a little bit of Narnia surrounded by the city.

In 2008, a portion of the tracks between the Porte d'Auteuil and the Gare de Passy-la-Muette was opened to the public. The rest, accessible from nine arrondissements, is currently off limits, though urban explorers have been known to test the boundaries._

Go to link above to view photos.


----------



## Minato ku

MP 05 582.
The second MP 05 of the line is in service.


----------



## Minato ku

Boulogne - Pont de Saint-Cloud 
It is the only terminal station of Paris metro without tail-tracks.


----------



## Minato ku

Alma – Marceau


----------



## Minato ku

Only a minority of Päris metro stations have smell issues, mostly due to the homeless population or groundwater.
_______________________________








Châtelet, the whole station is undergoing renovation work.
Here the moving walkway between the lines 7, 11 and the lines 1, 4, 14.


----------



## Minato ku

Saint-Lazare
Southbound platform, usual morning rush hour


----------



## HARTride 2012

Though not related to Paris, the subject may bring forth some pondering about the future of the MP 89.

The Santiago Metro has been undergoing a transformation that includes the construction of two new subway lines, a batch of brand new rolling stock (the NS 12) for Line 1, and now...refurbishment of the system's two oldest series of rolling stock, the NS 74 and NS 93, both are based off the Paris MP 73 and MP 89CC respectively.

Both articles are in Spanish, but give a good idea of what's to come for Santiago.

NS 74 - http://www.ferronoticias.net/2014/03/10/alstom-ns-74-metro-de-santiago/
NS 93 - http://www.ferronoticias.net/2014/04/15/primer-ns-93-aire-acondicionado/

Refurbished trains wil have longitudinal seating and air conditioning, among other advancements.

And photos of old and new.


metr0p0litain said:


> The first Alstom NS-93 with air conditioning in the new livery of Metro de Santiago is back in service:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> El primer NS-93 con Aire Acondicionado by Transportes Marcometro on Flickr
> 
> Looks even better! I like it very much!


----------



## VincentB_

An old tradition in the parisian subway : many billboards in the stations are specially dedicated to advertisements for spectacles, plays...



This pic was taken last month.


----------



## Minato ku

HARTride 2012 said:


> Though not related to Paris, the subject may bring forth some pondering about the future of the MP 89.


Thank you for this information.
Unfortunately we don't even know where the MP 89 rolling stock will be in ten years, if it is still in service.

Refurbishment for the MP 89 was initially planned for the 2020's.



HARTride 2012 said:


> Refurbished trains wil have longitudinal seating and air conditioning, among other advancements.


Two things that I would like to see in Paris.
Well, we have air conditioning but only in the lines 1, 2, 5, 9 and few trains on line 14.
_________________________________________








Le Peletier


----------



## clouchicloucha

*Bouygues consortium chosen to finalize M14 north part of the Grand Paris Express :bowtie:
*
Project:
*Grand Paris : Bouygues, Solétanche et CSM Bessac construiront une partie de la ligne 1*4

http://www.batiactu.com/edito/grand-paris---bouygues-soletanche-et-csm-bessac-co-38310.php


----------



## dimlys1994

clouchicloucha said:


> *Bouygues consortium chosen to finalize M14 north part of the Grand Paris Express :bowtie:
> *


When the ground will be broken?


----------



## VincentB_

Porte d'Auteuil (line10).

Because of its strange configuration (the western part of the line was a loop until it was extended to Boulogne in the eighties), the line 10 is a bit confusing for many people :


The sign explain that if you want to go to Austerlitz (in the east) you have to go first... to the west (no choice !), get out at Boulogne and then take another train to the opposite direction :


This plan shows where trains can be parked between peak hours :



Despite its low frequentation, it's an important station : it's close to the Parc des Princes (a stadium used solely for football and rugby, home of the Paris Saint Germain football club), the bois de Boulogne, the Auteuil hippodrome, the very beautiful Auteuil gardens, and Roland Garros Tennis stadium.


----------



## Minato ku

Last year, I made a post about Église d'Auteuil (post #3789), the previous station.
It has the lowest number of entry of the network because the station is mainly used for exit.



dimlys1994 said:


> When the ground will be broken?


I don't know the article gives no precise date. In 2014-2015.
__________________________








Montparnasse - Bienvenüe
Northbound platform, morning rush hour


----------



## Greg95100

Minato, j'adore tes photos du métro parisien.


----------



## Minato ku

Saint-Lazare
To have a seat, many people entered in the trains through the terminal platform.
So the RATP makes clear that this is forbidden.


----------



## gambarini

Minato ku said:


> ...
> Montparnasse - Bienvenüe
> Northbound platform, morning rush hour
> ...


Great photos!


----------



## Stravinsky

Minato ku said:


> Saint-Lazare
> To have a seat, many people entered in the trains through the terminal platform.
> So the RATP makes clear that this is forbidden.


I hated rush hour at Saint-Lazare more than anything else.


----------



## _Night City Dream_

It is so funny to see the fine of exactly 98€ not 100.


----------



## CNGL

I think is is related to the former currency the Franc. In Spain it's not uncommon to see that something is fined with 60.10 € , for example...


----------



## Minato ku

Here this doesn't make sense because €98 is not equal to any round price in Franc.


----------



## Reivajar

And if you pay right in the moment the fine with 100€ you get 2€ of cash-back?  :lol:


----------



## HARTride 2012

Châtelet >> Mairie des Lillas inside an MP 73.


----------



## Woonsocket54

Does the boarding-on-the-arrival-platform prohibition also exist on the other end of M14 at Olympiades?


----------



## Minato ku

^^ It is prohibited everywhere but in Saint-Lazare, you are not sure to get a seat.
This explains why some people enters in the train through the arrival platform.









Olympiades is a much less busy station, you are sure to get a seat.


----------



## Minato ku

Last sartuday was a very turbulent day in the metro.
The shooting between police and a robber at Grands Boulevards and the violent
confrontation between pro-Palestine manifestants and the police at Barbes.

I have walked from home to Saint-Michel to buy books and when I took the metro to get home, I saw that the the lines 2, 4 and 8 were disrupted. 

_____________________________________








Réaumur – Sébastopol


----------



## HARTride 2012

As mentioned on Symbioz, the MP 89 (both CC and CA) will undergo a very minor refurbishment. Work will commence in September and last for about 9 months. Among the improvements, refreshed seating (seating cushions replaced) and replacement of interconnecting gangways.

I'm sure the RATP does not wish to heavily invest in a massive refurbishment due to the uncertainty of where the MP 89 railcars will be going to after the automation of Line 4 and introduction of the MP 14.


----------



## Minato ku

It is only about the seating, interconnecting gangways have already been replaced in many train.
The current seats have aged.


----------



## Sacré Coeur

They also should put some more handrails...


----------



## Minato ku

Ourcq
The colored lighting of the "Oui Dire" style station has come back after more than two decades with the arrival of the LED at Ourcq








I don't know if this is only temporary and if more "Oui Dire" stations will have those lights.

Anyway the question of Silly_Walks was very relevant.
It was in May 2013.


Minato ku said:


> "Oui dire" style when the colored lighting was still working,
> It was abandoned because of the difficulty to maintain.





Silly_Walks said:


> Will they bring back colored lighting, since it is so much easier to maintain now with LED lighting?


----------



## 437.001

Minato ku said:


> The colored lighting of the "Oui Dire" style station has come back after more than two decades with the arrival of the LED at Ourcq


I think I now understand something that you posted about one particular station on the Barcelona metro thread.
It was not exactly the same as in Ourcq M5, but it kind of reminds me of that.


----------



## Dooie_Amsterdammert

Minato ku,

Is there any design information available on Alstom's MP14 stock?

Kind regards


----------



## Minato ku

^^ Unfortunately, I have no information.
_____________________________________









The opening of the doors of the MF77 can be automatic (no need to push the button), I don't understand why they don't use this option by default.


----------



## M90

Dooie_Amsterdammert said:


> Minato ku,
> 
> Is there any design information available on *Alstom's* MP14 stock?
> 
> Kind regards


We don't know if Alstom is the manufacturer. There is still no letter of allotment ... I hope that when we'll know the manufacturer, we'll have some renderings of the MP14


----------



## HARTride 2012

^^
I would have said the same thing...too early to know anything about the MP 14.


----------



## Dooie_Amsterdammert

M90 said:


> We don't know if Alstom is the manufacturer. There is still no letter of allotment ... I hope that when we'll know the manufacturer, we'll have some renderings of the MP14


Except for the fact that Paris thusfar always opted for Alstom. (Which is not A bad thing since most Alstom products work pretty well.)

Too bad there's no info on the metros yet..

@Hartride2012: considering the fact that RATP names their metro rollingstock after the year they where designed/built I'd say it's info-time.


----------



## Minato ku

MF 01 is also manufactured by Bombardier
MF 01 is made by a consortium of several companies, Areva TA, Bombardier, Alstom, Ansaldo STS France, CETAM Automatismes.

One can not deny that equipments manufactured in France are favored.


----------



## HARTride 2012

^^
I agree.

I strongly believe that a consortium will be chosen that may or may not include Alstom. Remember that CAF has also been building rubber-tyred railcars for Santiago (NS 07 and NS 12).

The only thing we really know definitively about the MP 14 right now is the following:

*8-car trains to Line 14 (automated)
*Possible 6-car trains to Line 4 (automated)
*Possible 5-car trains to either Line 6 or Line 11 (manual for 6, possibly automated for 11)

We don't even know if both the 6 and 11 are getting new stock, or if it will only be the 6. We can only guess that if the Line 4 automation proceeds, that the MP 89CC will transfer to Line 11 until it is automated/extender per GPE, then the MP 14 or successor will take over from there. It seems to be the most logical flow as of right now.


----------



## Dooie_Amsterdammert

Isn't MP14 & and MF15/16stock supposed to run on all GPE and current lines that are being extended under GPE scheme?


----------



## HARTride 2012

^^
The GPE rolling stock hasn't been announced yet, other than the MP 14 to go to Line 14. Lines 15 through 18 will likely use totally different stock.

Nothing has been announced for an MF 67 replacement for Lines 3b, 10, and 12 yet.


----------



## M90

Some manufacturers build rubber-tyred railcars : Alstom, Bombardier, CAF, Siemens. Alstom may lose.

There will be 72 8-car trains for Line 14 (35 + 37 for the GPE), with an additional option including 1 to 15 trains.
Line 4 will have 20 6-car trains.
10 to 80 5-car manual trains will be ordered. If RATP buys 80 manual trains, they will go in lines 6 & 11. If line 11 is automated, these CC trains will be converted in CA trains.

Lines 15 to 18 will have wider trains than cars running in lines 1 to 14. There is still no call for tender.

The MF67 will be replaced between 2021 to 2028 according to STIF.


----------



## Minato ku

^^ Don't forget line 3, even if his MF 67 stock has been more heavily refurbished than others, line 3 will need new trains.

Almost all the MF 67 are now more than 40 years old.
The most recent MF 67 (built in 1976) were operated on line 5 and have been withdrawn.
Today only a few MF67 built after 1975 are still in operation on line 10.
The vast majority of the MF67 still in operation were built during the early 1970's.


----------



## M90

The majority of the MF67D (the MF67E will be soon replaced) have motor cars built before 1970. The MF67 on line 3 are 46 years old, the youngest 43 (except Bonbonnière which is 40 years old).

The oldest MF67 on line 10 will be 60 years old when they will be replaced.


----------



## HARTride 2012

Minato ku said:


> ^^ Don't forget line 3, even if his MF 67 stock has been more heavily refurbished than others, line 3 will need new trains.
> 
> Almost all the MF 67 are now more than 40 years old.
> The most recent MF 67 (built in 1976) were operated on line 5 and have been withdrawn.
> Today only a few MF67 built after 1975 are still in operation on line 10.
> The vast majority of the MF67 still in operation were built during the early 1970's.


Whoops! Yes, I forgot about Line 3.

Anyhow, that's old for the MF 67. And then the question remains on whether the RATP will keep the MF 88 for a bit longer or throw them out with the MF 67s.


----------



## Dooie_Amsterdammert

M90 said:


> The majority of the MF67D (the MF67E will be soon replaced) have motor cars built before 1970. The MF67 on line 3 are 46 years old, the youngest 43 (except Bonbonnière which is 40 years old).
> 
> The oldest MF67 on line 10 *will be 60 years old* when they will be replaced.


D.A.M.N, if _any_ dutch public transport company would be able to keep any train running that long, Holland would've saved A couple of billion Euro's..
(yes, I understand they got refurbished a few times.)


----------



## Svartmetall

^^ Tender loving care. In other words, they need a bit of looking after/renovation.


----------



## alexandru.mircea

ajw373 said:


> That is the perfect way to do it actually. Constant improvement over time.


Yes, constant improvement is great. In this wave of works I'd like to point out the new doors without barriers (helps for those with luggage / carriages), the screens and the new ticket vending machines (that also accept bills not only coins or bank cards) as improvements. But by renovation I was rather thinking of the re-doing of walls, of ground surfaces, of changing/cleaning the ceramic tiles, replacing the furniture etc, the stuff that's always in need of oing again after some time. 

On the downside, the new elevators at Porte d'Orléans have yet to be made functional, despite the works having been finalized in spring.


----------



## HARTride 2012

^^
Why aren't the elevators working?


----------



## Minato ku

I don't know
The new exits at Fontenay-sous-Bois (RER A) while completed have remained almost one year closed. :nuts:
_________________________________








Austerlitz Viaduct
Line 5 train entering inside Gare d'Austerlitz

Gare d'Austerlitz by Minato ku, on Flickr


Viaduc d'Austerlitz by Minato ku, on Flickr


Viaduc d'Austerlitz by Minato ku, on Flickr


----------



## dimlys1994

I don't know was it published, but here is latest progress on Grand Paris Express:



> http://www.railjournal.com/index.ph...or-grand-paris-express-metro.html?channel=542
> 
> *Design contracts awarded for Grand Paris metro*
> Tuesday, September 16, 2014
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _SOCIÉTÉ du Grand Paris (SGP), the public organisation responsible for developing the city's 205km orbital express metro network has awarded further contracts for architectural and engineering design work on the initial stages of the €22.6bn system_
> 
> A consortium of engineers and architects led by Egis Rail and including Tractebel Engineering will carry out project management studies together with civil engineering and architectural design. One of these groups will cover the 22km seven-station section of Line 16 from Noisy le Champs to Le Bourget RER, while the other will be responsible for the 7.5km stretch of Line 17 from St Denis-Pleyel to Le Bourget RER.
> 
> In addition, SGP has appointed two architectural firms to develop "iconic" designs for the stations at Le Bourget and Clichy-Montfermeil
> 
> ...


----------



## Minato ku

About the southern extension of line 4, they have put the demolition permit on the buildings that will be torn down for the main entrance of Verdun Sud station.
This entrance will be located inside a new building.



Minato ku said:


> *Verdun Sud*


----------



## HARTride 2012

From: http://parismetrosimulator.blogspot.com/










Looks like an update is forthcoming to the Paris Metro Simulator app. I see giant PSDs here.


----------



## Minato ku

A bit too big...  
Platforms doors on line 1 are 180 cm (5ft11) tall.


----------



## HARTride 2012

^^
And too wide for the model trains


----------



## Minato ku

Maybe the train is too small.


----------



## _Night City Dream_

Bastilles Station in my Livejournal:

http://ncd2010.livejournal.com/115503.html

It's in Russian but you can google-translate it.


----------



## Kane_84

*Porte de la Chapelle*


----------



## Minato ku

Argentine


----------



## donquichotedelmedina

*Quai de la Gare*


----------



## Dooie_Amsterdammert

@HARTride 2012:
Thank you for bringing that game/app under my attention, I bought it as well.


----------



## HARTride 2012

^^
Yw!

I play the online (free) version often and purchased the Kindle Tablet version as well.


----------



## HARTride 2012

^^
Yw!

I play the online (free) version often and purchased the Kindle Tablet version as well.


----------



## Kane_84

Gare d'Austerlitz


----------



## Minato ku

Châtelet - Les Halles
Construction of a new big entrance Place Marguerite de Navarre


----------



## dimlys1994

Any news on Line 12's northern extension?


----------



## Minato ku

Unlike the other extension projects, the whole tunnel was built with Front Populaire station, they now have to build the two remaining stations.
According the schedule, the works have started but I have no information.

The last new the official website give is the construction of service entry for firemen at Aubervilliers in April 2014.


----------



## Dooie_Amsterdammert

Minato ku said:


> Châtelet - Les Halles
> Construction of a new big entrance Place Marguerite de Navarre


This new entrance is financed out of GPE funds? Or is it done because of renovation of the station as A whole?

Will it be An entrance with escaltors & lifts primarily or will it also fit quite A few stairs?


----------



## dimlys1994

Dooie_Amsterdammert said:


> This new entrance is financed out of GPE funds? Or is it done because of renovation of the station as A whole?
> 
> Will it be An entrance with escaltors & lifts primarily or will it also fit quite A few stairs?


Well here is the entrance with escalators and lifts:










Plus:


----------



## Minato ku

Dooie_Amsterdammert said:


> This new entrance is financed out of GPE funds? Or is it done because of renovation of the station as A whole?
> 
> Will it be An entrance with escaltors & lifts primarily or will it also fit quite A few stairs?


This is funded with the big renovation of Les Halles area and Châtelet-les-Halles hub.
http://www.parisleshalles.fr/00371
Nothing to do with Grand Paris Express fund.
The renovation of the station is funded at 50% by the City of Paris, at 35% by the Regional autority and at 15% by the RATP.

This entrance will be a big entrance with escalators and lifts as dimlys1994 said.


----------



## Dooie_Amsterdammert

I'm not sure, but I see 2 lifts, 4 escalators & 2 stairs on streetlevel. Is that correct?


----------



## Minato ku

You are correct.
Note that in many new stations, they plan to built pair of elevators instead of just one. If one elevator is out of use (what often happens), the second one could still be used.

Knowing Paris, I think that both elevators would be down at some time!!! :lol:


----------



## Dooie_Amsterdammert

Minato ku said:


> You are correct.
> Note that in many new stations, they plan to built pair of elevators instead of just one. If one elevator is out of use (what often happens), the second one could still be used.
> 
> Knowing Paris, I think that both elevators would be down at some time!!! :lol:


Both elevators not working.. That's an issue almost worldwide.
Both lifts being down(stairs) is also a possibility.
2 elevators is better than 1 

*Off-Topic:*
In my imagination, the 4th -and probably last- metroline in Amsterdam (& region) would be, almost exclusively reachable by elevators/lifts. 
With A low-end standard of 3 lifts per stop & A high-end standard of 12 lifts per stop.


----------



## Minato ku

I have seen new seats inside MP 89.


----------



## HARTride 2012

^^
Bleh, but at least they look kinda similar to the original cushions.


----------



## Kane_84

Opéra


----------



## MTR MTR

^^
^^
The seats look like the old ones.

-----
Anyways why doesn't the RATP put MF 01's on line 13 won't that help?


----------



## M90

The RATP cannot order new MF01 for line 13. MFng will arrive on this line in 2029, or 2034.


----------



## vincent1746

Today, Porte de Clichy, extension line 14 :


----------



## Dooie_Amsterdammert

Wow, quite A few cilinders on building site, are they all there for the same purpose/use?


----------



## Svartmetall

Some random pictures from the Parisian metro from me. 

Cité Station (line 4) with an MP 89CC train.





Interior of an MP 89CC.





Châtelet (line 4).





Interesting graffiti seen at Nation in place of an advert. 





Nation (Line 1) with the platform screen doors and MP05 rolling stock. 



More to come at a later date.  Hope you like!


----------



## Minato ku

The guy who draws cats has some problem, the RATP is suing him.
Note that Paris transportation police has a special team against graffers.


----------



## Svartmetall

Minato ku said:


> The guy who draws cats has some problem, the RATP is suing him.
> Note that Paris transportation police has a special team against graffers.


I'm glad that they are caught. I hate it when I see graffitied public transport (it bothers me a lot). That said, at least the cat was drawn in a space for advertisement rather than somewhere that was actually obnoxious (like the side of a train or something). That I can handle a bit more. 

Now Rome....... That was a shock to the system after I got there.


----------



## alexandru.mircea

The advertising spaces turned into sui-generis artworks (ripped posters, spray etc) can be amazing. My favourites are those from Alésia. Some good ones at Raspail too. Several actual artists have tried to capture the aesthetics of degrading ad spaces but not even come close to the brilliance of the genuine, "public art" ones. I like to think RATP is going along with this phenomenon.


----------



## Minato ku

The advertising spaces are damaged because of water infiltration (no poster could be put above), graffers painted above those empty spaces.
The current works on the streets at Alesia are to improve the waterproofing of the station.

I find the state of Raspail quite sad when you think that the station was renovated only few years ago.
The ground of Paris is really full of water.



Svartmetall said:


> Now Rome....... That was a shock to the system after I got there.


I have seen your videos of Rome, it is true that Rome is an other level.

In Paris, we can see some graffitis on trains but those trains are rapidly taken out of service to be cleaned. So graffitis don't stay for long.
The most visible vandalism on train are scratchitis on windows.


----------



## Svartmetall

Some more pictures of the Parisian metro (love it down here). 

Nation Line 1. 



Line 1 at Bastille. 







Walking to line 5 at Bastille. 



Line 5 Platforms at Bastille. 



Fantastic newer trains on Line 5 (MF01). I love this model. 



Gare d'Austerlitz Line 5 platform. 



Bonus shot - street level entrance at Javel - André Citroën


----------



## dimlys1994

From Railway Gazette:



> http://www.railwaygazette.com/news/urban/single-view/view/paris-exercises-metro-train-option.html
> 
> *Paris exercises metro train option*
> 20 Oct 2014
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FRANCE: Paris public transport operator RATP has exercised an option for 12 MF01 steel-wheeled metro trainsets to be supplied by a consortium of Alstom, Bombardier Transportation and AREVA TA for lines 2, 5 and 9. The €75m order announced on October 20 is an option on an order placed in 2001.
> 
> The trains will be fitted with CCTV and air-conditioning. Regenerative braking will allow energy savings of up to 30% compared with traditional metro trainsets. The 750 V DC traction equipment is designed to reduce noise and vibration, according to Alstom.
> 
> Deliveries are due to end in 2016. Alstom has overall responsibility for the project and is supplying components from its plants in Montréal, Tarbes, Ornans and Villeurbanne. Final assembly will take place at its Valenciennes site.


----------



## Minato ku

Gare de Lyon at 7:30PM


----------



## Svartmetall

Anvers Station on Line 2. 



At Charles de Gaulle - Etoile on line 6. 



École Militaire Station Line 8. Love the ceiling of this station. 



Station entrance at Boulogne - Pont de Saint-Cloud on Line 10. 



That's enough for now I think.


----------



## alexandru.mircea

Did you get to do other stuff too, during your stay?


----------



## Svartmetall

Haha, I got to see a hell of a lot of Paris. I also have a set of videos of all the big tourist sites I saw whilst there (plus a few walks to show off a bit of the Parisian streetscape):

https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PLzurTJMXhpXTF-RbbM88eqC_MtxgrclKn

St Cloud was great to go out to, though. Gave nice views across the city - especially from the train. Plus the chateau up there was a nice touch too. The town itself also seemed very cosy so it was definitely a worthwhile visit.


----------



## Kane_84

*Mairie des Lilas *


----------



## Minato ku

Waterproofing work at Alésia station.


----------



## dimlys1994

From Le Parisien, RATP said that opening of Line 12 extension to Maire d'Auberville will opened two years behind schedule - in 2019. Link in French:
http://www.leparisien.fr/seine-sain...ement-retarde-de-2-ans-23-10-2014-4236219.php


----------



## Flo Flo

^^

For the Line 12, an opening date in 2017 was realistic, as most of the job had already been achieved during the first phase of the extension (to Front Populaire). Pushing it back by 2 years is a real joke.

However, for the Line 14 (also supposed to open in 2017), it has always been obvious that it wouldn't be the case, considering that they have to bore a 5.5km long tunnel with a TBM in a really dense environment and dig 4 new stations. That's a really hard and complicated job. Right now they say 2019, which means that we can reasonably expect to see it open by 2021 - 2022.

The southern part of the brand new Line 15 is going to be 33km long, entirely bored by a TBM (they plan to use 7 of them at the same time). The job is expected to start "at the beginning of 2016", which probably means second semester at least. Once agin, the 2020 deadline will never be kept. If everything is fine, and considering the colossal amount of work that has to be done (let's keep in mind that the tunnel will roughly have the same length as the Lötschberg Basis Tunnel), we could have it by 2024 or 2025. 

Recently, Manuel Valls said the opening dates of some sections of the "Grand Paris Express" project would be improved (for example 2024 instead of 2027 for the southern section of the Line 14 to Orly airport). Let's hope it means there is a real Government will to build them and in that case, the delays could be reduced, so maybe an opening date of 2027 or 2028 (i.e. similar to the initial estimated completion) are still reasonable. 

Concerning the rest of the Grand Paris, the current estimated completion dates are of course totally wrong. If everything gets actually built, it could be by 2050 at least or 2060.

To conclude, I want to insist on the fact that I'm *NOT* criticizing engineers, technicians or workers who are in charge of turning these structural landmarks projects into reality. I'm criticizing politicians who just announce non realistic dates as ways to improve their popularity. The sad consequence is that many people then rely on those dates (thousands of commuters who suffer every day from overpacking problems) and then get really disappointed when the government faces reality and is forced to admit that what they said was wrong.


----------



## Dooie_Amsterdammert

Flo Flo said:


> ^^
> 
> For the Line 12, an opening date in 2017 was realistic, as most of the job had already been achieved during the first phase of the extension (to Front Populaire). Pushing it back by 2 years is a real joke.
> ...*snip*
> *quite A story..*
> *snap*...
> 
> To conclude, I want to insist on the fact that I'm *NOT* criticizing engineers, technicians or workers who are in charge of turning these structural landmarks projects into reality. I'm criticizing politicians who just announce non realistic dates as ways to improve their popularity. The sad consequence is that many people then rely on those dates (thousands of commuters who suffer every day from overpacking problems) and then get really disappointed when the government faces reality and is forced to admit that what they said was wrong.


Just A -painfully simple- tip, never trust any politician or anyone else that hides his or her lack of responsibilities behind:
- rules
- protocols
- laws
- peer pressure
- someone else
- technology of any kind
- financial market/system
Or any believe system period.


----------



## VincentB_

Svartmetall said:


> École Militaire Station Line 8. Love the ceiling of this station.


This ceiling is very typical from the oldest stations (especially on line 1) that were built using the cut and cover method. The coverage was made of bricks and iron.


Here are some picture taken during construction. As you can see, this coverage is extremely thin.


Station _Rue de Rivoli_ (credits : RATP) :






Station _Porte d'Orleans_ (credits : RATP) :






Station _Rue de la Pompe_ (credits : Agence Roger-Viollet) :


----------



## Minato ku

Bourse


----------



## Svartmetall

Here we go then, a few more of my own photos of the Parisian metro system. 

Firstly, guess where we are here on Line 1. I just liked the signage and the wood-effect. 




This station had an interesting light strip that flashed here. Unfortunately I didn't have enough space on my memory card to take a video at this point. Maubert-Mutualité on Line 10.




Gare d'Austerlitz on the line 5 platform with the stunning new MF 01 stock making an appearance again. 




Some of the murals at Bastille station on Line 1. 








That's it for now. Nearing the end of my photos now.


----------



## parcdesprinces

VincentB_ said:


> Station _Rue de la Pompe_ (credits : Agence Roger-Viollet) :


A little mistake here because this is not Rue de la Pompe station (which is not a "cut & cover station" since it's located under the Passy/Chaillot hill), but Rome station on Ligne 2. We can clearly see the Chaptal high school on your pic BTW.

The same place today:


----------



## Minato ku

Châtelet

It is weird to see the corridor linking lines 7 and 11 with the rest of the station without the moving walkways.


----------



## Svartmetall

A temporary removal of the travellators?


----------



## Minato ku

^^ Yes it is temporary. New moving walkways will be installed and the appearance of this corridor will change.



Minato ku said:


> *Châtelet*
> Some renderings of the renovated station


----------



## Svartmetall

^^ That looks like a massive improvement. Chatelet will be completely unrecognisable in a few years won't it? I already saw just how much work was occurring there when I was there (as you can see from my RER photos). I look forward to coming back in the future to see it all completed.


----------



## Minato ku

Works are heavier in the RER station than in the metro station. The renovation of the subway station is mostly aesthetic while the RER station hall will be enlarged and redesigned.
The biggest in change in the metro station will be the new transfer access between line 4 and 14 and the new entry at Marguerite de Navarre square.
This is entry will link to the metro and the RER and the transfer between Châtelet metro station and Châtelet-les-Halles RER station will be enlarged and redesigned.

______________________________

A nice video inside Paris metro and Gare Saint-Lazare


----------



## Minato ku

HARTride 2012 said:


> Per Symbioz, Nov 8 - 11, service on the 4 will be suspended north of Barbès for work.


They put stickers on the maps inside the line 4's trains.










Unfortunately, they have badly spaced the stations in the stickers.


----------



## Luki_SL

VincentB_ said:


> Station _Rue de Rivoli_ (credits : RATP) :


Is it this same place today ?








https://www.google.pl/maps/@48.8644...ata=!3m4!1e1!3m2!1su9L0r8b8Xe-RrSxj8ORttg!2e0


----------



## Svartmetall

My final set of photos from Paris. 

Bastille station platforms on Line 1. 




Chateau Vincennes entrance with an RATP bus in the background. 




Line 1 train at Chateau Vincennes. 




The pretty stunning lights at Nation that were turned on during our last day in Paris (line 1). 




Sentier Station (Line 3) with MF67 rolling stock there. 




So that's all of my Parisian Metro shots. Thanks everyone for looking. My videos of Paris are still here:

Sightseeing Videos - August 2014

Metro and Trains of Paris - August 2014

Hope you've enjoyed, and I really do hope to return soon to Paris again.


----------



## VincentB_

Luki_SL said:


> Is it this same place today ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.google.pl/maps/@48.8644...ata=!3m4!1e1!3m2!1su9L0r8b8Xe-RrSxj8ORttg!2e0


I don't think so. I believe that the picture was taken from the _Place de La Concorde_ ; we can clearly see on the old picture that there's a curve, and the only curve in this street is near La Concorde (and that would mean that the comment that came with this picture was false : it was not Rivoli station but La Concorde station !).


----------



## Antje

The "stunning" lights in Nation are Ouï-dire style: they're coming back to the Métro because LED technology solved the problem of colours fading over time because of the way fluorescent tubes worked: instead, LEDs are providing the intended colour, instead of using the panels to change the output of the fluorescent tubes.


----------



## Minato ku

^^ About 25 stations will be equiped.
_________________________________________








Before Franklin D. Roosevelt.
What happen in case of disrupted traffic 


















What is great with the automation it is how close trains can run of each other, the previous train had not completely left the station that the next was entering inside.
Note that stations are 90m long.


----------



## Svartmetall

Antje said:


> The "stunning" lights in Nation are Ouï-dire style: they're coming back to the Métro because LED technology solved the problem of colours fading over time because of the way fluorescent tubes worked: instead, LEDs are providing the intended colour, instead of using the panels to change the output of the fluorescent tubes.


Cheers for the info. I wondered why they were colouring the metro. No complaints from me, it looks really good.


----------



## Dooie_Amsterdammert

@Minato ku:
Seems A bit too close for my comfort.


----------



## Kane_84

*Gallieni*


----------



## Busfotodotnl

Dooie_Amsterdammert said:


> @Minato ku:
> Seems A bit too close for my comfort.


I guess the train will come close to the other train very slowly for the reason you just mentioned.


----------



## Minato ku

Antje said:


> The "stunning" lights in Nation are Ouï-dire style: they're coming back to the Métro because LED technology solved the problem of colours fading over time because of the way fluorescent tubes worked: instead, LEDs are providing the intended colour, instead of using the panels to change the output of the fluorescent tubes.


After Ourcq and Nation, Pigalle is equiped.








Pigalle


----------



## Dooie_Amsterdammert

^^ Nice lighting, is it based on random colour generation, or is it A standard pattern?


----------



## alexandru.mircea

An older pic of mine, but I thought you might like it:


P1020081 by Alexandru Mircea, on Flickr


----------



## Bren

First renderings of Grand Paris Express stations.

Saint Denis Pleyel


















Le Bourget


















Clichy Montfermeuil









http://www.lejdd.fr/JDD-Paris/Images/Les-premieres-images-des-stations-du-Grand-Paris-Express/batiment-de-la-gare-de-Saint-Denis-Pleyel#highlight


----------



## Svartmetall

Wow. Those look really impressive. It looks like a lot of money is being put into the rail expansions in Paris, and I can't help but be impressed! Hopefully with all these improvements we'll see a greater upswing in public transport use from the suburbs to the city.


----------



## Stravinsky

Impressive stations, and I truly hope they get built.


----------



## parcdesprinces

^^ Oh don't worry they will be built sooner or later, but indeed I think we can expect some delays regarding the schedule. Anyway, let's wait & see.


----------



## Dooie_Amsterdammert

If Paris actually will move forward with bids for both expo '25 & Summer Olympics '24, if both get approval by their respective comitees, I think we will see A speed improvement on several builds.
Most probably on line 15/16 & both airportlinks..


----------



## Minato ku

Dooie_Amsterdammert said:


> ^^ Nice lighting, is it based on random colour generation, or is it A standard pattern?


There is four standard colors but the pattern seems random.








Château-Landon























Louis Blanc


----------



## Dooie_Amsterdammert

Minato ku said:


> There is four standard colors but the pattern seems random.
> *Unquoted pictures from post above mine*


Thank you for the pictures Minato ku,
Very friendly of you to shoot some pictures with those lights in them.
:master:


----------



## Minato ku

Olympiades with the MP 05 #584


----------



## HARTride 2012

Past liveries have included the blue/white, used on all railcars prior to 1992.

After 1992, all surviving railcars (MP 59 and onward) were repainted in the current mint green/white livery. The MA 51 and MP 55 were not repainted prior to retirement.

Some MF 67 have some black on each end (front of the car).

The MP 89 (both CC and CA) have black panels throughout the exterior, with only mint green stripes at the very top and below the windows, and some white.

The MF 01 resembles that of the older railcars, but with some black on each end (front of the car).

The non-STIF MP 05 is virtually identical to the MP 89.

The STIF-branded liveries are rather recent, within the last ten years, though Minato may have a better idea of what year the livery was actually launched. The MF 01 of the 9 Line was the first Metro railcar to receive the new grey/mint green/white livery in 2013. Now we have the MP 05 sporting the same. This livery only applies to railcars and buses that were purchased through the STIF.


----------



## Minato ku

Repainted is not exactly a good term because liveries are made of stickers.


----------



## MTR MTR

Minato ku said:


> No, I think that he want the former livery.


I don't know but I now am starting to hate the old livery on the MF 01....hno:


----------



## VincentB_

HARTride 2012 said:


> Past liveries have included the blue/white, used on all railcars prior to 1992.
> 
> After 1992, all surviving railcars (MP 59 and onward) were repainted in the current mint green/white livery. The MA 51 and MP 55 were not repainted prior to retirement.


In fact that's not totally true.

The MA and the MP 55 were at first painted in light blue. They were later repainted with a darker shade of blue.

Moreover, the traditionnal color for the rolling stock used for public transport in Paris has quite always been green. Most of the old Sprague-Thomson subways of the CMP were painted in green (only the latest built were gray). It was the color of the tramways of the STCRP, and the busses have always been painted in green since 1921 ; only the firsts Saviem SC 10 were painted in red ; they were quickly repainted in green ! 

http://www.amtuir.org/06_htu_bus_sc10/images/1965_villeneuvelagarenne_137_sc10u_rouge_jr.htm

In fact, most of the public services in Paris - not only the public transport - use this color (including the clothes of the municipal agents).

When the MP77 was introduced, for some reasons it became soon impopular ; one of those reasons was its paint scheme made of white and blue, it was said to be "not very parisian"...

Now all vehicles of the RATP are at least partly painted in green.


----------



## HARTride 2012

^^
I said that "Past liveries have included the blue/white, used on all railcars prior to 1992."

Just to be clear, that includes the lighter blue scheme, the white "first class" cars, and the royal blue scheme of the MP 73, and later some of the MF 67, the MA 51 and the MP 55. The latter two were not repainted in the mint green.


----------



## gambarini

Paris Metro - Line 6 - MP73 - Viaduc de Passy


----------



## Minato ku

Alésia
Ouï-dire multi-color lighting
For the moment only Montrouge (south) bound platform is equipped


----------



## Stravinsky

Where does the name Ouï-dire come from?


----------



## VincentB_

Stravinsky said:


> Where does the name Ouï-dire come from?


It was the name of the design agency


----------



## Bren

Future stations CDG T2 and Le Mesnil Amelot on line 17 @ CDG airport.





































http://fr.scribd.com/doc/249122610/RP-Le-Mesnil-Amelot-GENERAL-DIFFUSION-pdf


----------



## MTR MTR

*Line 13 2010 and 2012*

I know it's old but compare these 2 videos of line 13
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=drKs7kVuKeU&index=3&list=PLYbLK2b2FirO8b-5CUfZ74hiF8T9BVqHt

AND

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dZtQkp0ce0w

I see a ton of difference between the 2 videos.


----------



## Dooie_Amsterdammert

My French is not too good, to fairly honest; it's near 100% bad. (Sorry)

I can't read the text in the legend-area too well, is it saying that the red-striped area is where T(erminal)4 will be located at some point?

The CDG T2 GPE-stop is going to be @ 40M depth.. 

Wow.. why is it @ that depth? Safe tunneling conditions?


----------



## Kane_84

*Jourdain*


----------



## HARTride 2012

Minato ku said:


> Alésia
> Ouï-dire multi-color lighting
> For the moment only Montrouge (south) bound platform is equipped


Also first time in a while I've seen ads on an MP 89. Last time, the trains were still on the 1.


----------



## Blackraven

Regarding the RER B airport service:










Wow seriously? That's just lame. hno::nuts:

This is how you do Airport Rail


































































The upcoming rail link for Taiwan Taoyuan Airport


































Even Malaysian can do Airport Rail better










And India as well (New Delhi Airport Express Metro)










So what does France offer?

Does the TGV bullet train take your from CDG airport to the heart of Paris?

It better.......because the RER B train just won't do. Heck it look like a New York train (very third-world)


----------



## Nouvellecosse

Why would airport rail need to be so plush and comfortable that you could travel across the continent in it? It's just a short express trip within the same metropolitan area.


----------



## 00Zy99

Airport to city center can take 60-90 minutes for some of the more remote air facilities, and the trip is highly competitive. Paris has a relatively short trip, if I am remembering correctly, so it isn't that big of an issue.

But I feel insulted by the insinuations that this sort of thing is typical of the US. We have some pretty good equipment to quite a few airports and even the NYC subway system is getting a LOT of new rolling stock.


----------



## SirSpitfire

BlackRaven, I found your post immature even if I agree RER B is not showing a good image of Paris for the tourist.

RER B isn't a dedicated airport line (47 stops and 147 million people per year).
You are comparing some dedicated airport lines (3-4 stops) against one of the biggest line of the world.

They plan to create a dedicated CDG line (CDG Express) which I think won't be needed with the Grand Paris Project (new metro line 17 will go to CDG)

They are also renovating it.


----------



## 00Zy99

SirSpitfire said:


> BlackRaven, I found your post immature even if I agree RER B is not showing a good image of Paris for the tourist.
> 
> RER B isn't a dedicated airport line (47 stops and 147 million people per year).
> You are comparing some dedicated airport lines (3-4 stops) against one of the biggest line of the world.
> 
> They plan to create a dedicated CDG line (CDG Express) which I think won't be needed with the Grand Paris Project (new metro line 17 will go to CDG)
> 
> They are also renovating it.


What kind of Stock is that that they are renovating? (and what kind was shown before?)

Also, I'd say that CDG Express is needed even WITH Metro 17. M17 will be for local service. There is still a need for such a destination as Paris to have an express connection to downtown. Besides, the CDG Express appears to use largely existing ROW, so it shouldn't be too hard. Might as well build it now rather than wait.


----------



## alexandru.mircea

This is offtopic. RER & Transilien thread here: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=546006

As pointed out, RER B is gradually changing its rolling stock. The new ones are nice enough for these trains that do provide express travel to and from the airport but also have to fulfill the main service of commuter rail. (Although to their credit I have to say that the old rolling stock's seats are more comfortable.)


----------



## HARTride 2012

Neat renderings, but very generic looking.


----------



## Dooie_Amsterdammert

HARTride 2012 said:


> Neat renderings, but very generic looking.


Probably to keep the price down to a bare minimum and make it easy to modify it later on. At least, that last part is wishful thinking on my behalve.. (behalve/behalf; i'm not sure if either is an actual word..)


----------



## SolsticeBaby

HARTride 2012 said:


> Neat renderings, but very generic looking.


This is 50 shades of grey, soft porn architecture


----------



## nanar

Not exactly : it's "Valérie Damidot style".
_Explaination for no French : Valerie Damidot has famous TV shows about housing decoration_ :lol:


----------



## HARTride 2012

^^
I'm sure there are.


----------



## parcdesprinces

nanar said:


> Not exactly : it's "Valérie Damidot style".


I disagree since there are no stickers on the walls of those future stations, and you know how much Valérie loooooooves to put stickers everywhere. :laugh:


----------



## parcdesprinces

bindu7 said:


> Is there any train pics when metro had started in Paris?


Well, among numerous others, here are two taken at/near the Passy station around 1900-1905 :



















And if you're interested by the old Métro pics, you'll can find thousands of them in the two links below for example:
cparama.com/metropolitain-metro-paris

parisenimages.fr/galerie-collections (you have to use the search function in this one)


----------



## lechevallierpatrick

I found beautifull old pictures of Paris Métro but I don't know how to transfer them on skyscrapercity...««please write -100 photos du Vieux Paris-Paris ZigZag on your computer and have a look....regards....


----------



## Minato ku

Place d'Italie


----------



## parcdesprinces

lechevallierpatrick said:


> I found beautifull old pictures of Paris Métro but I don't know how to transfer them on skyscrapercity...««please write -100 photos du Vieux Paris-Paris ZigZag on your computer and have a look....regards....


Yep, I know this website, and indeed there are some great old pictures of Paris (le Métro included), but most of them (and numerous others) come from different other websites/sources. :yes:


----------



## HARTride 2012

We don't see very many cabin videos of the MP 89CC. The last one I can recall was back when the trains were on the 1.

Dans la cabine d'un machiniste de la RATP. Paris/France - 29 mars 2014:


----------



## Kane_84

*La Défense*


----------



## HARTride 2012

The confusion on the future of the MP 89CC on Symbioz is...whew!


----------



## dimlys1994

For those who interested, Line 12 extension project relaunched its website:
http://www.prolongement-metro12.fr/

And with it published new February leaflet - you can find here:
http://www.prolongement-metro12.fr/toute-lactualite-des-travaux/

Also how and where you can get to the station and how it will look like - simple graffics. Mairie d’Aubervilliers station:










And Aimé Césaire station:


----------



## HARTride 2012

^^
Cool!


----------



## Minato ku

Louvre - Rivoli


----------



## HARTride 2012

Like a tornado passed through.


----------



## Luki_SL

^^ Now it looks like a really* historic* metro station, that has not been serviced for many years


----------



## Minato ku

This is how the station will be after the renovation work.


----------



## kunming tiger

dimlys1994 said:


> For those who interested, Line 12 extension project relaunched its website:
> http://www.prolongement-metro12.fr/
> 
> And with it published new February leaflet - you can find here:
> http://www.prolongement-metro12.fr/toute-lactualite-des-travaux/
> 
> Also how and where you can get to the station and how it will look like - simple graffics. Mairie d’Aubervilliers station:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And Aimé Césaire station:
> 
> http://www.prolongement-metro12.fr/wp-
> 
> content/uploads/2014/08/schema-coupe-AC.jpg


 How long would the extension be?


----------



## HARTride 2012

Minato ku said:


> This is how the station will be after the renovation work.


Nice!


----------



## Minato ku

kunming tiger said:


> How long would the extension be?


About 2 km and two stations.
Note that the tunnel is already done, they have jsut to built the stations.
____________________








From April 4 to April 6, traffic is suspended on line 4 between Montparnasse-Bienvenue and Les Halles.
They have put stickers on the maps inside the trains.


----------



## Minato ku

Speaking of closure.
Last weekend, the line 9 was closed between Nation and Mairie de Montreuil.


----------



## HARTride 2012

^^
Interesting.

Btw, how many MF 01 are on the 9 now?


----------



## Kane_84

*Bobigny - Pantin - Raymond Queneau*


----------



## Minato ku

HARTride 2012 said:


> Btw, how many MF 01 are on the 9 now?


About 32 MF 01 are running on line 9.


----------



## 676882

...so, this renovation of Rivoli station is a part of huge program,or just random thing?


----------



## HARTride 2012

Minato ku said:


> About 32 MF 01 are running on line 9.


Snail's pace! Any update on the new workshop?


----------



## Minato ku

I don't have any info.

About the pace of the delivery, don't forget that the MF 01 of line 9 begin to run on the line 5 before being transfered on line 9.
If there is only about 32 MF 01 on line 9, there are over 38 MF 01 for line 9 delivered.

The first MF 01, the prototype #001 was refurbished, the livery has changed to the STIF livery. 
This train is currently on line 5 but it will run on line 9.


----------



## Busfotodotnl

Free public transport today and tomorrow on the whole network due to air pollution


----------



## HARTride 2012

Minato ku said:


> I don't have any info.
> 
> About the pace of the delivery, don't forget that the MF 01 of line 9 begin to run on the line 5 before being transfered on line 9.
> If there is only about 32 MF 01 on line 9, there are over 38 MF 01 for line 9 delivered.
> 
> The first MF 01, the prototype #001 was refurbished, the livery has changed to the STIF livery.
> This train is currently on line 5 but it will run on line 9.


Any reason why train 001 is making that shift?


----------



## dale88

Well the shift on the livery is because the STIF who is now paying for all trains, buses used by the ratp and sncf, wants its name clearly displayed on everything....

And if the question was about the train running on line 5 is because of the reconstruction of the train workshop on line 9, line 5 is lending some of its mf01 in exchange for the brand new sets 

The line 5 sets are already service proven and thus are less likely to have any major malfunctions

Whereas brand new trains may have some issues which require maintenance at a workshop with experienced crews, something line 9 doesn't have at the moment.


----------



## cochise75

*extension - Porte de Clichy - 17th arrondissement of Paris*

Yesterday :


Prolongement Métro ligne 14 - ZAC Clichy-Batignolles [Paris XVIIe] by Cochise_75, on Flickr


Prolongement Métro ligne 14 - ZAC Clichy-Batignolles [Paris XVIIe] by Cochise_75, on Flickr


Prolongement Métro ligne 14 - ZAC Clichy-Batignolles [Paris XVIIe] by Cochise_75, on Flickr


Prolongement Métro ligne 14 - ZAC Clichy-Batignolles [Paris XVIIe] by Cochise_75, on Flickr


----------



## HARTride 2012

dale88 said:


> Well the shift on the livery is because the STIF who is now paying for all trains, buses used by the ratp and sncf, wants its name clearly displayed on everything....
> 
> And if the question was about the train running on line 5 is because of the reconstruction of the train workshop on line 9, line 5 is lending some of its mf01 in exchange for the brand new sets
> 
> The line 5 sets are already service proven and thus are less likely to have any major malfunctions
> 
> Whereas brand new trains may have some issues which require maintenance at a workshop with experienced crews, something line 9 doesn't have at the moment.


I guess I should have been more specific, why is train 001 moving from Line 2 to Line 9? I know the train was used for testing prior to, but why now a permanent move?


----------



## Minato ku

Maybe because the line 9 needs more trains than the line 2. :dunno:


----------



## Minato ku

I don't think that main railway station is the proper term to descrive the Saint-Denis Pleyel station on the Grand Paris Express (lines 14, 15, 16, 17).
It will be the station with the highest number of lines of Grand Paris Express project (not including the other lines) but I don't think that it will be a more important than hub like la Défense in term on traffic for Grand Paris Express project lines.



> *Kengo Kuma unveils the main railway station of the Grand Paris Express*
> 
> Japanese architect Kengo Kuma has unveiled plans for the ‘Saint-Denis Pleyel railway station’ in Paris – the main hub of the city’s new rapid transit line. the competition-winning scheme forms the first part of the region’s redevelopment, enabling the city to significantly increase its metropolitan scale. the project involves using the station to link the two sides of the city in order to increase connectivity within the district.
> ...


http://www.designboom.com/architecture/kengo-kuma-saint-denis-pleyel-emblematic-train-station-paris-france-03-23-2015/


----------



## Minato ku

Porte des Lilas


----------



## 00Zy99

Well, those are certainly dramatic images.

That station must be very deep to have such a long staircase. 

And here I thought that the Paris Metro was always right beneath the streets.


----------



## redstarcastles

It is steep, very steep!


Steps to Platform at Porte Des Lilas 24 June 2013


M10209 Porte Des Lilas 24 June 2013


Map of Metro 3bis 24 June 2013 

Not as short as U55 in Berlin or Waterloo & City in London.


----------



## Minato ku

^^ The line 3bis is shorter than the Waterloo & City line and the U55.
2.37 km for the W&C, 1.8 km for the U55 and 1.3 km for the line 3bis.

The line 3bis is the former eastern end of the line 3, it was disconnected of the rest of the line 3 when the line 3 was extended to Gallieni in 1971.



00Zy99 said:


> Well, those are certainly dramatic images.
> 
> That station must be very deep to have such a long staircase.
> 
> And here I thought that the Paris Metro was always right beneath the streets.


Porte de Lilas is located on Belleville hill.
Note that there are lifts going to the platforms of line 3bis. (except Gabetta, every station on line 3bis has lifts)


----------



## nanar

00Zy99 said:


> Well, those are certainly dramatic images.
> 
> That station must be very deep to have such a long staircase.
> 
> And here I thought that the Paris Metro was always right beneath the streets.


20/25 meters under the surface. For Paris old metro, it's deep


----------



## 00Zy99

Minato ku said:


> ^^ The line 3bis is shorter than the Waterloo & City line and the U55.
> 2.37 km for the W&C, 1.8 km for the U55 and 1.3 km for the line 3bis.


ha ha. The line with the fewest stops is the longest, and the shortest is the line with the MOST stops! :lol::nuts:



> The line 3bis is the former eastern end of the line 3, it was disconnected of the rest of the line 3 when the line 3 was extended to Gallieni in 1971.
> 
> Porte de Lilas is located on Belleville hill.
> Note that there are lifts going to the platforms of line 3bis. (except Gabetta, every station on line 3bis has lifts)


Somehow, I thought it was older. Is Gabetta planned to get elevators soon?



nanar said:


> 20/25 meters under the surface. For Paris old metro, it's deep


That IS deep. Especially for Paris.


----------



## Minato ku

00Zy99 said:


> Somehow, I thought it was older. Is Gabetta planned to get elevators soon?


The section of line 3 (now line 3bis) between Porte des Lilas and Gambetta opened in 1921.
It is the extension of the line 3 to Gallieni (the current eastern terminus) and the separation of the Porte des Lilas- Gambetta section of the rest of the line 3 that date back of 1971.

Gambetta is not at deep level, Gambetta is at the bottom of the hill.
No lift are planned.


----------



## 00Zy99

Minato ku said:


> The section of line 3 (now line 3bis) between Porte des Lilas and Gambetta opened in 1921.
> It is the extension of the line 3 to Gallieni (the current eastern terminus) and the separation of the Porte des Lilas- Gambetta section of the rest of the line 3 that date back of 1971.
> 
> Gambetta is not at deep level, Gambetta is at the bottom of the hill.
> No lift are planned.


I knew that whats now 3bis opened in the '20s. I just thought that the extension that made it a shuttle was older, like from the '30s.

How will Gambetta be made handicapped accessible? They're going to need to do all of the stations eventually.


----------



## Minato ku

^^ No work of this kind is planned for now.
_____________________________








La Motte-Picquet - Grenelle
Balard bound platform

Notice the difference between the old orange tiles and the new white tiles.


----------



## HARTride 2012




----------



## Minato ku

Réaumur – Sébastopol
The main entry to the line 4 platforms has reopened.


----------



## StanaKatic

If interested, I found this :

http://image.noelshack.com/fichiers/2015/14/1427813138-rosny-mag-172-2-web-page-019.jpg

http://image.noelshack.com/fichiers/2015/14/1427813203-rosny-mag-172-2-web-page-020.jpg

http://image.noelshack.com/fichiers/2015/14/1427813212-rosny-mag-172-2-web-page-021.jpg

http://image.noelshack.com/fichiers/2015/14/1427813214-rosny-mag-172-2-web-page-022.jpg

http://image.noelshack.com/fichiers/2015/14/1427813217-rosny-mag-172-2-web-page-023.jpg


I don't post them on the forum, they're way too large...


----------



## dimlys1994

^^Nice information - especially about future progress on Line 11 extension


----------



## VincentB_

nanar said:


> 20/25 meters under the surface. For Paris old metro, it's deep


The earliest lines were built with the cut and cover method because it was the cheapest and the quickest way to built them :
- as the metro was privately funded, costs were tightly controlled ;
- time was short because the decision to built the first line had been made in 1898 and it had to be ready for the opening of the world's fair in 1900 !

But this method has a serious drawback : as the lines follow the streets, some curves are very tight. 

Later a second company called the Nord-Sud was allowed to built three lines (now the lines 12 and 13) ; its goal was to bore deeply underground to avoid this problem. These plans were shelved, however, as Paris proved to be the most unpleasant place where to dig a deep underground tunnel because the soil is saturated with water (to this day, this problem remains). As a result, the Nord-Sud used the same techniques as the CMP... and some of the tightest curves of the whole network are on the line 13 :lol:

Only a few stations are deep under the surface, most of them because they are located under hills like Belleville as Minato said, Buttes-Chaumont, or Montmartre (I believe that the deepest station of the network is Abbesses, located under Montmartre).


----------



## HARTride 2012

I had a chance to play the updated Paris Metro Simulator last night. It now includes the entire 14 Line going southbound.


----------



## Minato ku

Minato ku said:


> From April 3 to April 6, traffic is suspended on line 4 between Montparnasse-Bienvenue and Les Halles.
> They have put stickers on the maps inside the trains.


A little look of how the line 4 work with the closure of the between Montparnasse-Bienvenue and Les Halles.
Line 4 is cut on two separate sections during this extended weekend (this Monday is a public holiday).

At Les Halles, the northbound (Porte de Clignancourt) platforms is used for departure and the southbound (Mairie de Montrouge) for arrival.









At Montparnasse – Bienvenüe, the southbound (Mairie de Montrouge) platform is closed, the nothrbound (Porte de Clignancourt) platform is used for both arrival and departure.
They put a sticker with Montrouge above the Porte de Clignancourt on the SIEL panel.


----------



## Minato ku

A member of Symbioz had information from the STIF about the MP 89 CC.
MP 89 CC would be adapted and transferred on line 6. 
There are no plans to deploy MP 14 on line 6.


----------



## HARTride 2012

^^
Recent info I assume?

I know that this is what the STIF has been leaning towards...


----------



## _Night City Dream_

MP 14? What's that?


----------



## Minato ku

The new rubber-tired rolling stock that will be put in service on line 14 where it will replace the current MP 89 CA and MP 05.

We know that other lines will have MP 14 but we are not sure which lines and how many.
Line 4 with the automation of the line 4 and extension to Bagneux. The fate of the current driver operated MP 89 was unknown.
Line 11 with the extension to Rosny and Noisy Chgamps latter, the lines need 5 cars trains to replace the MP 59.
There was a question about line 6, the current MP 73 are approaching the end of their life.


----------



## Minato ku

Many members of Symbioz and people of the RATP think that despite what the STIF claims, it is not possible to send the the MP 89 CC to line 6.
So the fate of the MP 89 CC stock remains unknown.


----------



## HARTride 2012

Wasn't there talk that the trains may have suffered some additional wear and tear from the transfer to Line 4? If so, that may lead more to the trains being scrapped early. Another sign is what happened on the RER with the MS 84.


----------



## Minato ku

The line 4 has a difficult profil with small distances between stations and a lot of curves unlike the line 1 which is rather straight with longer distances between stations.
Trains on line 4 spend their time accelerate and brake.
That's is why the MP 89 CC are aging faster since they have been send on line 4.

Anyway the MP 89 CC would just need a refurbishment, the main problem about line 6 is the viaducts.


----------



## Minato ku

StanaKatic said:


> If interested, I found this :
> http://image.noelshack.com/fichiers/2015/14/1427813203-rosny-mag-172-2-web-page-020.jpg
> .


This rendering showing refurbished MP 89 CC at Rosny-Bois-Perrier (eastern extension of line 11) is maybe good prediction.
I don't see any other solution that the line 11 if they don't want to scrap the MP 89 CC.


----------



## HARTride 2012

That's been my prediction all along, either it will be refurbished and sent to the 11, or retired early. If the latter happens, maybe they'll scrap the MF 88 too.


----------



## Stravinsky

I think there are genuinely too many acteurs around Parisian transport. Among RATP, STIF and SNCF, I guess it's difficult to recognize who's doing what.


----------



## Minato ku

No, it is not that difficult.
STIF is the organizing authority
RATP and SNCF along with Transdev and others are the operators.


----------



## TWK90

I am planning a trip to Paris in coming months. Are there any special precautions that has to be taken by me (a visitor) in terms of security/safety?


----------



## Minato ku

TWK90 said:


> I am planning a trip to Paris in coming months. Are there any special precautions that has to be taken by me (a visitor) in terms of security/safety?


Appart being careful about your wallet (pickpockets), you have no special precautions to take.


----------



## Silly_Walks

TWK90 said:


> I am planning a trip to Paris in coming months. Are there any special precautions that has to be taken by me (a visitor) in terms of security/safety?


Just the regular precautions. A full suit of armour should be standard attire. Chainmail is not necessary, but recommended. A set of spare wheels also tends to come in handy. Pocket protectors are all the rage, and have shown their use in the past. Buying tickets is strongly discouraged, as this contains too many inherent risks, which need no further explanation. Enjoying yourself has been outlawed in underground areas since 1910, but lately there has been a crackdown on this offense.


----------



## donquichotedelmedina

*







St Lazare to Olympiades
*


----------



## Minato ku

Mairie de Montrouge
The station in 2014 has seen its first full year.
5,346,471 entries in 2014


----------



## dimlys1994

From Global Rail News:



> http://www.globalrailnews.com/2015/...s-to-tender-civils-contracts-later-this-year/
> 
> *Grand Paris Express to tender civils contracts later this year*
> 16 APR, 2015
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Société du Grand Paris is to tender for the first major civils contracts for Line 15 South of the Gand Paris Express later this year.
> 
> The authority has published a preliminary information notice in the Official Journal of the European Union setting out the scope of the works involved for the planned 33-kilometre underground metro.
> 
> Line 15 South will be divided into eight main works contracts for which bidding will begin in the second quarter of 2015 and continue until the second quarter of 2016
> 
> ...


----------



## HARTride 2012

^^
Cool!


----------



## HARTride 2012




----------



## donquichotedelmedina

Traffic partially halted on 18 and 19 April 2015
Due to modernisation work, no service will be provided on line 5 between Bastille and Place d'Italie. A replacement bus service will operate.


----------



## _Night City Dream_

How frequently are buses running there to ensure the replacement? What's the length of the section closed?


----------



## Minato ku

The section Bastille to Porte d'Italie is about 3km long.
The section is closed to complete the installation of the new ATO system.

I have no idea of the frequencies of the replacement buses, every 2-5 minutes maybe less because this is the weekend.
For closure in central Paris we don't need to have as many remplacement bus compared to à closure in thé periphery, people usually use other subway connections.


----------



## HARTride 2012

What system will the 5 have? I get confused by all the ATO systems, current and prototype.


----------



## Minato ku

OCTYS, it will replace the current system called PA for Pilotage automatique which was installed during the 60s and 70s.


----------



## donquichotedelmedina

* Renovation work on the Concorde station*
It is now the Concorde station’s turn to undergo a bit of renovation. This station will be closed between 20 April and 10 July 2015.
http://www.ratp.fr/fr/ratp/r_127871/metro-ligne-12-la-station-concorde-en-travaux/

*Concorde Station*


----------



## VincentB_

_Quai de la Rapée _(line 5) - an above ground station :











The bridge is called _Pont Morland_ ; it's located just over the _Saint Martin_ canal. The canal itself is one of the touristic places of Paris and is often shown in french movies.


----------



## gambarini

Olympiades: automatic return


----------



## gambarini

La Defense: automatic return


----------



## Minato ku

Stalingrad
Platforms of the line 2 at Stalingrad will be closed from June 15 to August 30 for the renovation of canopies.









Nice photo from the twitter account of line 2


----------



## lkstrknb

This is not exactly Metro, but it is the automated shuttle train at CDG airport.


----------



## dimlys1994

Line 18 flythrough - it seems that this is what will be built first:






For Aeroport Orly station, will SGP use station box, that was reserved for would now be never-built line 7 extension to Orly?


----------



## VincentB_

Austerlitz (L5) :



Austerlitz bridge (L5) :




PS : I've found a job, and i'll be in Paris for the next six months at least ! :banana:


----------



## alexandru.mircea

Congratz! Levallois is a nice place to live, too. Enjoy your time!


----------



## Minato ku

dimlys1994 said:


> For Aeroport Orly station, will SGP use station box, that was reserved for would now be never-built line 7 extension to Orly?


No, the Grand Paris Express station will be built between Terminal Ouest and Terminal Sud. 
The space reserved for a metro extension in the past is under the Terminal Sud.

A new big terminal (it is called batiment de jonction in the map) will be build between Terminal Ouest and Terminal Sud (linking both terminals) and the new station for the Grand Paris Express will be directly connected to this new building.


----------



## dimlys1994

Line 15 South in 3D graphics:


----------



## VincentB_

alexandru.mircea said:


> Congratz! Levallois is a nice place to live, too. Enjoy your time!



Thanks !  

Levallois is a nice place, indeed. Everything seems to be perfect but its mayor :lol:

"My" station will probably be _Louise Michel_ (L3). 


_Porte de Charenton_ (L8), one of the few stations with 4 tracks :


----------



## Minato ku

RATP and the automation of metro.

The automatic lines exploited by the RATP around the world.


----------



## HARTride 2012

^^
Can someone please translate the four methods of train operation as described in the graphic?


----------



## dimlys1994

HARTride 2012 said:


> ^^
> Can someone please translate the four methods of train operation as described in the graphic?


1. Normal ride with driver
2. Partial automatic ride (with driver)
3. Fully-automated ride (with staff on train)
4. Fully-automated ride (with nothing)


----------



## |Businessman|

nice


----------



## VincentB_

_Bastille_ (L1), view from the _Boulevard de la Bastille_ (48.851863, 2.369335) :










Warning 56k :


The curve in this station is very tight, and that's the reason why it was not easy to install the PSD's.


----------



## Bren

New information screens.

Bus waiting time, Richelieu Drouot

Drouot by **Bren**, on Flickr

Metro and RER network information

Richelieu Drouot by **Bren**, on Flickr


----------



## Minato ku

New, new... It has been more than a year that this exists (Mid 2014).
December 2013 for the bus time schedule informations.
All the stations should be equipped in 2016.


----------



## Svartmetall

That is definitely a good thing. They look really swish indeed. I think I saw one being installed when I was in Paris last August.


----------



## Minato ku

Réaumur - Sébastopol
Installation of the new tiles.


----------



## skyrocket2

Fully automatic would cost train operators less, correct? I always wonder if it's a good thing that Europe had it's public transport systems built so early on, since they are now over-crowded and lacking features such as platform doors.


----------



## Minato ku

It costs less but the main advantage is the flexibility, you can send a train on the line at any moment.
Line operation is not anymore more dependent on drivers schedules.
________________________________








Louvre - Rivoli
The renovation continues.
Installation of the new cladding


----------



## Minato ku

Balard
New entrance and ticket hall.

























































































Well... the platforms are not new.


----------



## Minato ku

dimlys1994 said:


> Line 18 flythrough


The Société du Grand Paris channel republished the video (the old one was deleted).


----------



## Abbendymion

Thumbs up for the logo that stylizes all GPE lines in a lovely integrated multi-designating graphic.


----------



## Minato ku

Vaneau
A building has been built above the entrance


----------



## Clery

Interesting pics.

Apparently there's a tons of metro and RER lines closing this summer. I fear a big mess!


----------



## HARTride 2012

^^
It likely will...


----------



## Minato ku

Line 5 is closed on 18, 19 and 20 July to carry out the last tests of the new ATO system.


----------



## HARTride 2012

Lots of bus bridge service I take it?


----------



## Minato ku

^^ There will be two replacement bus services.
North of the line between Bobigny - Pablo Picasso and Stalingrad
South of the line between Bastille and Place d'Italie

No replacement bus service for the central part of line.


----------



## HARTride 2012

^^
Ah, I see.

I take it that there's no bus bridge between Stalingrad & Bastille due in part to more transit options being available (both metro and bus)??


----------



## Antje

I wonder if you can list all the RER and Metro closures on one post? I might sneak into Paris on a quieter day in mid-late July or late-August (it might be the last time I see the MS61 but I also want to see the MP59 again). Thanks in advance.


----------



## Minato ku

-Metro line 2: From June 15 to August 30, Stalingrad is closed on line 2.
From July 9 to July 12, no service between Nation and Avron 
-Metro line 5: From July 18 to July 20, line is closed.
-Metro line 6: From June 15 to August 30, Corvisart station is closed.
-Metro line 13: From August 3 to August 30, Basilique de Saint-Denis station is closed

-RER A: From July 25 to August 23, the line is closed between Auber and La Defense and there will be no service to Poissy on the western side.
-RER C: From 15 July to 22 August, the line is closed between Gare d'Austerlitz and Javel/Avenue Henri Martin.

Map of line 2 with the closures notified.











HARTride 2012 said:


> I take it that there's no bus bridge between Stalingrad & Bastille due in part to more transit options being available (both metro and bus)??


Yes.


----------



## Minato ku

In these hot days, a Nestea advertisement livery on some MP89 trains.


----------



## Minato ku

Mairie de Montrouge
Train entering in the station by the "wrong way". It is not unusual, the departure platform is also fitted for the arrival.

Electric arc


----------



## 00Zy99

some of the images are broken, but not others, and nothing's wrong with the Chicago images


----------



## Antje

Minato ku said:


> -Metro line 2: From June 15 to August 30, Stalingrad is closed on line 2.
> From July 9 to July 12, no service between Nation and Avron
> -Metro line 5: From July 18 to July 20, line is closed.
> -Metro line 6: From June 15 to August 30, Corvisart station is closed.
> -Metro line 13: From August 3 to August 30, Basilique de Saint-Denis station is closed
> 
> -RER A: From July 25 to August 23, the line is closed between Auber and La Defense and there will be no service to Poissy on the western side.
> -RER C: From 15 July to 22 August, the line is closed between Gare d'Austerlitz and Javel/Avenue Henri Martin.


Thanks for the Metro closures info: that's awesome. In that case, I am sneaking into Paris from 22 to 24 July because I need more MS61s and MP59s – and I have a better camera for that: an EOS 70D.

I may even sneak in a Z5300.

Amid my poor health and all the social injustice in the UK, a chance to be somebody else for two nights.

Antje.


----------



## Minato ku

Z5300 during the summer, you are brave.
Anyway these train ares rarer and rarer, with the reduced summer timetables, I don't think you may be able to see one on the Transilien N (Montparnasse surburban services) where only 3 are left.
Maybe on the Juvisy - Melun service of the RER D or the Melun - Montereau service of Transilien R.
________________________________








MP 05 #550
One of the MP 05 with the STIF livery on line 1


----------



## michal.j

Minato ku said:


> -RER C: From 15 July to 22 August, the line is closed between Gare d'Austerlitz and Javel/Avenue Henri Martin.


I noticed that RER C is closed on this part every year, could you tell me why?


----------



## Minato ku

^^ The answer is on the PARIS | RER & Suburban Rail thread.


----------



## Minato ku

Two nice videos of Paris metro.

The first one is on line 10, 12, 3 and 2.




The second video is on line 13, 12 and 4





The user (Luftschlange) said he will post a third video.


----------



## Minato ku

I just found out that line 4 will close between Porte de Clignancourt and Réaumur – Sébastopol from August 27 to 30.


----------



## SSCreader

Unfortunately, the only sound advice for people in rolling chairs in Paris is "Don't try the metro". Even when there are elevators, it is always possible for them to be in maintenance. Or worse, as seen in Saint-Lazare on line 14 last year: the elevators were blocked for a year because of a worker got injured during maintenance work, and the maintenance work was stalled until the judiciary action was complete.

To have 100% available elevators, you need pairs of elevators each time you need one, because those beasts require a lot of maintenance. Even on RER lines, even on new stations, this does not happen. The only places where you have it are the elevator groups in Auber, built for capacity and not really redundance, and the elevators on line 4 built in the 1900s for deep stations.

The stations currently planned should be better, with elevators in pairs. (in french only) cf www:societedugrandparis:fr/wp-content/uploads/2014/11/plaquette-sgp_accessibilte-bd.pdf

(rambles on the braindead link policy)


----------



## nanar

May be Paris and suburbs need some hundred kilometers modern tramways. ^^
http://www.sytral.fr/uploads/Image/67/IMF_ACTUALAUNE/GAB_INIT/1322_711_schuller_palette__21.jpg


----------



## alexandru.mircea

^ given how expansive tram lines are, a larger bus fleet will suffice for Paris to cover the demand from those will special mobility needs. For the rest there is the extremely extensive metro network. But for trams in Greater Paris, hell yes.


----------



## nanar

Suburbs tram lines should go into Paris for some kilometers (my point of view).
for example the future T9 line till Place d'Italie instead of Porte de Choisy


----------



## lechevallierpatrick

Paris is far from beeing the only subway system in the world where elevators don't always function!


----------



## Minato ku

After a long trip in the USA, I am back.

CDGVAL LISA
Linking the terminal 2E gates K with the gates L and gates M.
The line is only acessible to people who have a flight in those.








Heading to the building the the gates L

















Gates M station


----------



## Minato ku

Some new thing at Châtelet - Les Halles.
The ticket hall between the RER and metro has been enlarged and the interchange corridor to line 14 has been deviated.
It will ease the flow of passengers.

On the left the old part and the extension on the right

















It includes a new entrance to Forum des Halles shopping mall from the metro








New entrance from the old part of the ticket hall




































Obviously, the work is not completed.


----------



## Dooie_Amsterdammert

How many gates does Châtelet - Les Halles actually have in.total?
Couple of hundred?


----------



## Iron_

Why does the line 4 is not indicated (for the Châtelet station I mean, not les Halles)?


----------



## Minato ku

^^ Because the access to the line 4 from the RER is at Les Halles.
This allows a better distribution of the passengers flow.


----------



## Antje

Iéna

Iéna station by me, on Flickr


Platform of Iéna station by me, on Flickr


----------



## Iron_

@Minato, oui mais avant elle était indiquée puisque elle est voisine de la 14. Je crois juste que ses accès depuis le couloir vers la ligne 14 est en travaux donc fermé.


----------



## Minato ku

The funny thing is that before the closure of the stairs linking the line 4 platforms to the corridor between the RER and line 14, line 4 was the closest line to the RER at Châtelet, despite having another transfer at les Halles but I don't think that the Chatelet station of line 4 was indicated on the RER hall. At Chatelet-les-Halles RER station, line 4 signs always led to Les Halles.
The transfer to the RER was indicated on Châtelet platforms of line 4 but not the oposite. 



Dooie_Amsterdammert said:


> How many gates does Châtelet - Les Halles actually have in.total?
> Couple of hundred?


What do you mean by gates?


----------



## HARTride 2012

I will easily get lost in the maze of Chatelet - Les Halles.


----------



## 00Zy99

HARTride 2012 said:


> I will easily get lost in the maze of Chatelet - Les Halles.


Sounds like a one-station version of poor old Charlie. :lol::lol:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S7Jw_v3F_Q0


----------



## Osmanlı fransız

I heard that it was the biggest station in the world actually :banana: :nuts: 
I always found it horrible thu, especially the actual distance between Les Halles and Chatelet which are actually 2 different metro stations but you never know precisely which line belongs to Chatelet or Les halles :nuts: and you walk kms of corridors :bash:


----------



## Iron_

Châtelet is the station of line 1, 4, 7, 11, 14
Les Halles for line 4
Châtelet-Les Halles (because the RER platform links the station Châtelet and the station Les Halles) for the RER A, B, D

That's all !


----------



## Minato ku

Minato ku said:


> The user (Luftschlange) said he will post a third video.


The third video


----------



## Clery

HARTride 2012 said:


> I will easily get lost in the maze of Chatelet - Les Halles.


It's all a matter of getting used to the way the system works. As a matter of fact, it's not so terrible really. I find it easier to get lost in the multi-hub between Opera and Saint-Lazare. Well, I actually got lost there. :lol:

This being said, I've been really impressed by the maze at Times Square station in NYC. It was really intimidating to me. Granted "lines" in NYC are actually routes but, even if they are of the same color, they can be on different platforms and there are something like 11 different lines stopping at Times Square so... well I followed Minato ku.


----------



## Osmanlı fransız

Simple as that?  with 14 and 4 being actually closer to RER than other metros. You have to take many long corridors even between metro lines  
But the worst is RER station with all the tubes and the indications are 25% wrong, on tourne en rond. I was born in Paris and lived there till 22, and I could still get lost in this system


----------



## Sacré Coeur

An old MP89 train passed through the Château d'Eau station today!


----------



## VincentB_

Something funny seen a few days ago in a new MF 01 (L5) :lol: :


----------



## HARTride 2012

Sacré Coeur said:


> An old MP89 train passed through the Château d'Eau station today!


No no no, that is NOT an MP 89, either that is an MP 73, or more than likely an MF 67. What direction was it going?

It's not necessarily uncommon for MF 67s to move through Line 4, nor is it uncommon for MF 77s to move through Line 4. More so the MF 77 due to its heavy maintenance base being at Saint Ouen.


----------



## Sacré Coeur

Sorry, I meant "an old MP59". But actually, it's not. As you said, I think it's a MF67 but I'm not quite sure since it's pretty hard to read the number at the back of the train.


----------



## VincentB_

_Porte de Champerret_ (L3, "my" line) :







The track is 8,850 m below the surface :



The frequentation of this station is quite low ; however it's the last station of several important bus lines.


----------



## Kane_84

*Bobigny - Pablo Picasso*


----------



## alexandru.mircea

VincentB_ said:


> _Porte de Champerret_ (L3, "my" line) :
> 
> The frequentation of this station is quite low ; however it's the last station of several important bus lines.


I really like coming by bus to the Porte de Champerret, some of the streets around are gorgeous - I especially like passing by bus along the slightly historicist row-houses on boulevard Berthier.


----------



## Minato ku

VincentB_ said:


> The frequentation of this station is quite low ; however it's the last station of several important bus lines.


It is not that low, Porte de Champeret had 3,595,140 entries in 2014.
That's over 20,000 passengers per workday, it is not at the top but not at the bottom.



HARTride 2012 said:


> No no no, that is NOT an MP 89, either that is an MP 73, or more than likely an MF 67. What direction was it going?
> 
> It's not necessarily uncommon for MF 67s to move through Line 4, nor is it uncommon for MF 77s to move through Line 4. More so the MF 77 due to its heavy maintenance base being at Saint Ouen.


In my opinion, it could be transfer of a MF 67 from line 9 to line 12.
There is no direct track connection between line 9 and line 12, MF 67 have to pass through line 10 and 4 to reach line 12.


----------



## Fatfield

VincentB_ said:


> _Porte de Champerret_The track is 8,850 m below the surface :


Nearly 9km!!!mg:

Or is it 8,850mm?


----------



## alexandru.mircea

^ no, in several countries the , is used like a . to sepparate the number from the decimals. It's the same where I come from. So 8,8 metres is just bellow 9 metres.


----------



## Fatfield

alexandru.mircea said:


> ^ no, in several countries the , is used like a . to sepparate the number from the decimals. It's the same where I come from. So 8,8 metres is just bellow 9 metres.


8,850mm makes more sense than 8,850m.

Its about time you Europeans moved into the 21st century along with us Brits and the rest of the world. ;-)


----------



## Minato ku

Work at the new station Verdun Sud








This building will be demolished


----------



## Phoenyxar

Line 4 is being extended, correct?


Fatfield said:


> 8,850mm makes more sense than 8,850m.


Oh boy, do I have a vid for you.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l4bmZ1gRqCc


----------



## Abbendymion

VincentB_ said:


> Something funny seen a few days ago in a new MF 01 (L5) :lol: :


This is quite a feat. How does that even get its way to the display?


----------



## Fatfield

Phoenyxar said:


> Line 4 is being extended, correct?
> 
> Oh boy, do I have a vid for you.
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l4bmZ1gRqCc


If anything, all that vid proves is that the British system should be universal and everyone should speak English, not US English, as their first language. :troll:

@Minato ku - Any idea what's going to replace the demolished building?


----------



## Pierre50

Fatfield said:


> Nearly 9km!!!mg:
> 
> Or is it 8,850mm?


 
This label represents the "Kilometrage" from the origin of Line 3, presently "Gallieni". This label is then positionnel at 8.85 km from Gallieni "point O" (I don't know the exact location of this point in Gallieni) or former "Porte des Lilas "point 0", when the line was not yet extended at Gallieni.
Reconciliation with Google earth doesn't give the same figure, but it's close.
Anybody to confirm ?


----------



## Minato ku

^^ There are more than 10 km between Gallieni and Porte de Champerret, same between Porte des Lilas and Porte de Champerret .
8.8 km is more like the distance between Porte de Champerret and Gambetta.



Fatfield said:


> @Minato ku - Any idea what's going to replace the demolished building?


A new building with an entrance of the station.
Note that this rendering does not show how the building will be exactly.


Minato ku said:


> *Verdun Sud*





Abbendymion said:


> This is quite a feat. How does that even get its way to the display?


Someone stuck these false plans in trains.


----------



## Fro7en

Fatfield said:


> If anything, all that vid proves is that the British system should be universal and everyone should speak English, not US English, as their first language. :troll:
> 
> @Minato ku - Any idea what's going to replace the demolished building?


The British system is illogical. The Metric System (French) is the best for the moment. I think we should all just learn Esperanto.


----------



## Blackhavvk

Is the construction of the northern section of the line 11(begin planned inthis year)?
Where can I find renderings of new stations at 4, 12 or 14 lines?


----------



## sotonsi

Fro7en said:


> Fatfield said:
> 
> 
> 
> If anything, all that vid proves is that the British system should be universal and everyone should speak English, not US English, as their first language. :troll:
> 
> 
> 
> The British system is illogical. The Metric System (French) is the best for the moment.
Click to expand...

The video had nothing to do with systems of measurement, but how we count and write numbers. The French system of counting isn't metric, but the English system is (save for eleven and twelve, and going three-ten, etc rather than ten-three, etc in the teens).

While French units of measure are 'better' than the 'illogical' British ones because of the consistant base, why, when counting, did the French keep soixante-dix, quatre-vingts and quatre-vingt-dix rather than bring in septante, huitante and nonante like the Swiss did? Given that the Revolutionaries went as far as to try and metricate time, it's odd that they didn't metricate numbers. :lol:

Also 21, 31, 41, 51 and 61 are in the format twenty-and-one in French, with 71 being sixty-and-eleven, while every other number between 20 and 99 not needing an 'et' after the tens column.

un, deux, trois, quatre, cinq, six, sept, huit, neuf, dix, dix-un, dix-deux, dix-trois, dix-quatre, dix-cinq, dix-six, dix-sept, dix-huit, dix-neuf, vingt, vignt-un, vingt-deux ... soixante-neuf, septante, septante-un ... huitante ... nonante ... cent, cent-un ...

Welsh takes it to the next level, going one-ten-one for eleven, nine-ten for ninety, etc.


----------



## edubejar

Off topic maybe but related to the 20 voices mentioned a few posts above. I love the voice behind the SNCF (intercity/main railroad stations, not the metro stations) prerecorded announcements. I'm not sure if you still hear it but when I spent a lot of time in France around 2000-2012 you always heard the same woman's voice for departures and arrivals. Her voice is on Youtube. If you type "SNCF annonce" or jingle you can find them.

I think her name is Simone according to some videos I'm seeing on Youtube: "Simone, la voix de la SNCF".


----------



## Minato ku

Stalingrad
The station reopened after two months of work 
They just renovated canopies and repainted, so no major change.


----------



## hans280

Minato Ku, thanks for the pic. It's good to see the MF 01 in its "natural habitat". I'm a regular user of line 9 and I'm a bit skeptical of RATP's decision to use this train - with its open-air ventilation systems and narrow body - on a fully underground line with already overfilling (during the rush hour) waggons. - I must admit, though, that I like the design.


----------



## Busfotodotnl

hans280 said:


> Minato Ku, thanks for the pic. It's good to see the MF 01 in its "natural habitat". I'm a regular user of line 9 and I'm a bit skeptical of RATP's decision to use this train - with its open-air ventilation systems and narrow body - on a fully underground line with already overfilling (during the rush hour) waggons. - I must admit, though, that I like the design.


Theoretically a MF01 should have a capacity of around 600 persons compared to 450 in a MF67. With the hot days this weekend i preferred MF01 above MF67. If the driver had the energy to turn on the cooling:bash:











_MP73 crossing the Seine_









_MF 88 interior_









_Louis Blanc metro station._


----------



## hans280

Busfotodotnl said:


> Theoretically a MF01 should have a capacity of around 600 persons compared to 450 in a MF67. With the hot days this weekend i preferred MF01 above MF67. If the driver had the energy to turn on the cooling:bash:


Yes, theoretically MF01 has a larger capacity. But if I have understood correctly this is obtained by (1) having fewer seats and hence more room for standing travelers; and (2) because open carriages allow more standing rooms than the closed wagons of the past. The problem is, most people are reluctant to stand between the seats and in the empty spaces between compartments. As a result there's usually a massive "traffic jam" in front of every door. 

As for the cooling, this was precisely the point I tried to make: air conditioning cools the interior of a train by creating heat on the outside. (Like a fridge.) In a closed system like the entirely underground line 9 this doesn't make much sense. Conversely, on line 2 where a big chunk of the track is in open air it works well. 

I read in a French newspaper that MF01 was specifically ordered for lines 2 and 5. It was apparently decided to also buy MF01s for line 9 as well because RATP had an option on a further purchase that was financially advantageous. - But please don't misunderstand me: I'm not saying it's a bad train. I'm just saying that I think its advantages come to better use on lines 2 and 5 than on line 9.


----------



## FabriFlorence

Minato ku said:


> Stops don't need messages in several language because only the name of the station is pronounced.
> In most city the message would be "the next station is Châtelet" but in Paris, it is only "Châtelet, Châtelet".
> 
> The messages in several languages are about the gap, service closures, and security advices...
> Note that most of the time, not all the languages are used, in train it is mostly two foreign languages (three to four on line 1 depending the message) and it depend in the stations.
> 
> Here mind the gap
> https://soundcloud.com/ratp_officiel/attention-a-la-marche-en-descendant-du-train-please-mind-the-gap


Another lack of Paris metro is that the acoustic messages don't inform when you can change with others line with message like "change here for line...".


----------



## Minato ku

hans280 said:


> Yes, theoretically MF01 has a larger capacity. But if I have understood correctly this is obtained by (1) having fewer seats and hence more room for standing travelers; and (2) because open carriages allow more standing rooms than the closed wagons of the past. The problem is, most people are reluctant to stand between the seats and in the empty spaces between compartments. As a result there's usually a massive "traffic jam" in front of every door.


When the train is crowded, people move in the middle.
They don't just stand near the doors unlike in the older or unrefurbished train.



hans280 said:


> As for the cooling, this was precisely the point I tried to make: air conditioning cools the interior of a train by creating heat on the outside. (Like a fridge.) In a closed system like the entirely underground line 9 this doesn't make much sense. Conversely, on line 2 where a big chunk of the track is in open air it works well.


I did not notice any change of the temperature on the platform of line 9 with the arrival of the MF 01.
Tunnels and stations are close to the ground and therefore well-ventilated.

Infact cooling seems to work better on line 9 than in line 2.


----------



## Busfotodotnl

I was wondering last saturday and sunday, while sitting in the metro.

Altough there was a high demand for capacity, metro 2 and 13 i took had a very low frequency. I.e. the 13 on the Saint-Denis-branch on sunday at 19:00 was running a 10 minute frequency only, with saturated cars consequently. 

In my opinion in weekends there should that amount of capacity that nearly everyone can sit. Or is it to expensive to pay drivers in the weekend?


----------



## hans280

Minato ku said:


> When the train is crowded, people move in the middle.They don't just stand near the doors unlike in the older or unrefurbished train.


That is to a certain degree true. The question is whether people move in such numbers that it helps realise the full potential of the new train. In my view that's not the case. During the rush hour you usually see a thick crowd in front of the door and a looser smattering of people in the middle and between the seats. In the old trains the passengers have no choice; there's only standing space in front of the doors.



Minato ku said:


> I did not notice any change of the temperature on the platform of line 9 with the arrival of the MF 01.


No, but as a previous poster said the air cooling system is often switched off. I have the theory (unproven) that they mostly use the system in moderately warm weather, during which the stations and tubes are not overly hot, but there is risk of significant heating of the interior of the trains (the "cattle stable effect" when people who are 37C hot crowd a small space). But I could be mistaken.


----------



## Antje

Place des Fêtes

Place des Fêtes (Ligne 7 bis) station by Antje, on Flickr


----------



## alexandru.mircea

FabriFlorence said:


> Another lack of Paris metro is that the acoustic messages don't inform when you can change with others line with message like "change here for line...".


Not a bad idea, but for some stations the message would be so long (especially as it needs to be multi-language) that it would have to start at least when still waiting in the previous station. :lol: Luckily there are very good visual indicators for the exchange possibilities.



Busfotodotnl said:


> I was wondering last saturday and sunday, while sitting in the metro.
> 
> Altough there was a high demand for capacity, metro 2 and 13 i took had a very low frequency. I.e. the 13 on the Saint-Denis-branch on sunday at 19:00 was running a 10 minute frequency only, with saturated cars consequently.
> 
> In my opinion in weekends there should that amount of capacity that nearly everyone can sit. Or is it to expensive to pay drivers in the weekend?


I also don't understand why Saturday is considered a low traffic day, while in reality it's one of the busier days of the week. Sunday is when people stay at home, while on the other hand Saturday is when people go out. The biggest crowds I've ever experienced in the Parisian PT system (any type) were all Saturday evening crowds.


----------



## Minato ku

^^ Saturday is the second least busy day of the week but crowds are more concentrated into fewer areas and trains are less frequent.

This is confirmed, the summer is over. Black is back


----------



## hans280

Minato ku said:


> ^^ Saturday is the second least busy day of the week but crowds are more concentrated into fewer areas and trains are less frequent.


True, and speaking of concentration: the problems encountered in the metro system is nothing compared to the suburban RER lines. I used to live next to a Line C station. On Saturdays they would reduce the frequency by half and generally use only train sets in "short version". In consequence the capacity was basically reduced to one fourth of the work day average. - And while, as Minato ku says, there are indeed fewer passengers on a Saturday the usage does not fall by 75%.


----------



## HARTride 2012

The Paris Metro Simulator app has been updated and now includes the Central section of Line 4 and the MP 89CC.


----------



## Dooie_Amsterdammert

@Hartride2012: if it where up to me that app would cover all lines in paris including lines under construction..
@Minato ku: rofl.. yes, your right. Hehe, it's good to laugh.

I have A question that's A bit off-topic actually.
Is there A period in Paris when tourists are actually hard to find throughout Paris or is it the same story every single day of the year?


----------



## dimlys1994




----------



## kisssme

Dooie_Amsterdammert said:


> @Hartride2012: if it where up to me that app would cover all lines in paris including lines under construction..
> @Minato ku: rofl.. yes, your right. Hehe, it's good to laugh.
> 
> I have A question that's A bit off-topic actually.
> Is there A period in Paris when tourists are actually hard to find throughout Paris or is it the same story every single day of the year?


all year there are lots of tourists.. but the worst in my opinion is during the summer and at christmas time.


----------



## Minato ku

Busfotodotnl said:


> I was wondering last saturday and sunday, while sitting in the metro.
> 
> Altough there was a high demand for capacity, metro 2 and 13 i took had a very low frequency. I.e. the 13 on the Saint-Denis-branch on sunday at 19:00 was running a 10 minute frequency only, with saturated cars consequently.
> 
> In my opinion in weekends there should that amount of capacity that nearly everyone can sit. Or is it to expensive to pay drivers in the weekend?


Speaking of that, I took these pictures last sunday a bit before 4pm.


----------



## Minato ku

Stopped in the tunnel just before Vavin due to a power outage.
The outage is probably because of a person on the tracks, this happen often on line 4.









The power came back shortly after.


----------



## Dooie_Amsterdammert

I'm already looking forward to see the effects of lines 15 tthrough 18 on the current network.. :nuts:

Are there any new design concepts of metrostations or specific details?


----------



## dimlys1994

From Rail Journal:



> http://www.railjournal.com/index.ph...ins-on-paris-metro-extension.html?channel=525
> 
> *Tunnelling begins on Paris metro extension*
> Wednesday, September 09, 2015
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _TUNNELLING was officially launched on the 5.8km northern extension of Paris metro Line 14 from St Lazare to Mairie de Saint Ouen on September 9, when the project's first tunnel boring machine was christened Magaly_
> 
> The ceremony was attended by French transport minister Mr Alain Vidalies, the mayor of Paris Mrs Anne Hidalgo, president of Ile-de-France regional council Mr Jean-Paul Huchon, and Paris Transport Authority (RATP) president Mrs Elisabeth Borne.
> 
> The extension will relieve the heavily congested section of Line 13 north of St Lazare and has a design capacity of 40,000 passengers per hour. It will interchange with RER Line C, Transilien (suburban) Line L, and light rail Line T3b
> 
> ...


----------



## Minato ku

A old documentary of 1996 about Paris Metro






We can see clearly the transition between the old blue color and green livery
I didn't know that there were trains with the two liveries.









MP 55 on line 11









Unrefurbished MP 59 on line 4









MF 77 on the line 13 were still white


----------



## Minato ku

Bonne nouvelle
Note: Bonne Nouvelle means good news in French
Bad news, because of a serious accident involving passenger at Nation (passenger failing in the tracks hit by train, this how it is called by the RATP _accident grave de voyageur_), the traffic is interrupted on the eastern side of the line from Oberkampf.
This disrupted traffic to the east with a jam of train beginning several stations before Oberkampf.

Despite the red headlights, this is the front of the train. The train is just stuck here waiting.








After several long minutes of wait, the train is allowed to depart.
You can see that the headlights turn white.


----------



## alexandru.mircea

The tunnel boring machine for the extension of line 14 from Saint-Lazare to Saint-Ouen has been installed at the future Pont Cardinet station:






It's going to excavate the part between Pont Cardinet and Saint-Lazare first, then the part between Pont Cardinet to Saint-Ouen. This other video, completely rendered, is fantastic at showing how exactly the whole process is going to happen:






http://www.prolongerligne14-mairie-saint-ouen.fr/videotheque/


----------



## dimlys1994

^^Well. if, according to this video, second TBM phase will bore between Pont Cardinet to Saint-Ouen, how about provisions for Saint-Ouen-Saint-Denis Pleyel section boring?


----------



## Minato ku

Two TBM will be used for the extension from Saint-Lazare to Mairie de Saint-Ouen.
The first TBM will bore between Saint-Lazare to Clichy in two phases.
A second TBM will bore the rest of from Clichy to Saint-Denis, also in two phases.










For the latter extension to Saint-Denis Pleyel, I don't know. I imagine it will be at Saint-Denis Pleyel.
There is a lot of space there and they will build a big interchange station.
The perfect place to launch the TBM.


----------



## Falubaz

^^Why there is no interchange with line 2?


----------



## dimlys1994

Falubaz said:


> ^^Why there is no interchange with line 2?


There were plans for interchange at Rome station, but as I understood it was dropped due to costs or overcrowding problem


----------



## Stravinsky

To make it a much faster alternative to line 13, which is the one that needs relief?


----------



## dimlys1994

From Railway Gazette:



> http://www.railwaygazette.com/news/urban/single-view/view/paris-line-18-contract-awarded.html
> 
> *Paris Line 18 contract awarded*
> 15 Sep 2015
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FRANCE: Société du Grand Paris has awarded the Linéov Group consortium of SNC-Lavalin, Algoé and Transamo a project management assistance contract for Paris metro Line 18. The contract covers both the construction and operation phases.
> 
> Linéov Group will advise SGP on project management, and oversee all the contractors and suppliers involved. As an ancillary service, SNC-Lavalin is to carry out a pre-project audit for the southern extension of Line 14 which is to be built by SGP with RATP and Aéroports de Paris
> 
> ...


----------



## Minato ku

Stravinsky said:


> To make it a much faster alternative to line 13, which is the one that needs relief?


But it is forgetting that Place de Clichy, the interchange between lines 2 and 13 is the third busiest station on line 13.
A lot of people transfer between both lines.

I heard that at the beginning of line 14's planning, many thought that the transfer between line 6 and 14 at Bercy was not necessary.
When you see how busy Bercy is during rush hours, they were clearly wrong.


----------



## Falubaz

Every point of two lines crossing but not having interchange is wrong. I thought its so obvious for everyone. But as we can see it is not.


----------



## Minato ku

Gare de l'Est


----------



## _Night City Dream_

hans280 said:


> As for the cooling, this was precisely the point I tried to make: air conditioning cools the interior of a train by creating heat on the outside. (Like a fridge.) In a closed system like the entirely underground line 9 this doesn't make much sense. Conversely, on line 2 where a big chunk of the track is in open air it works well.


Seems you are wrong. Completely underground lines need to have much better ventilation / air conditioning right because they are underground. In the world there are hundreds of examples of that, just take Asian metro systems. Underground lines are not hermetic so, the heat needs to be taken out through powerful systems of ventilation, too.

An overground, in return, has an advantage of natural. Entilation and as a result needs cooling to a lesser extent.


----------



## Minato ku

Porte de Choisy


----------



## Fabio1976

I remember that the mayor of Paris Anne Hidalgo promised that the metro of Paris would become a 24 hours metro ( http://www.leparisien.fr/politique/...extension-des-horaires-10-02-2015-4521371.php ). Is it a real possibility ?


----------



## Bren

Grand Paris Express, Saint-Denis Pleyel station




























http://www.lemoniteur.fr/article/kengo-kuma-presente-la-future-gare-saint-denis-pleyel-du-grand-paris-express-30000662


----------



## Minato ku

*Line 15, La Défense*






















Fabio1976 said:


> I remember that the mayor of Paris Anne Hidalgo promised that the metro of Paris would become a 24 hours metro ( http://www.leparisien.fr/politique/...extension-des-horaires-10-02-2015-4521371.php ). Is it a real possibility ?


It is not being considered by STIF for now.


----------



## hans280

_Night City Dream_ said:


> Seems you are wrong. Completely underground lines need to have much better ventilation / air conditioning right because they are underground. In the world there are hundreds of examples of that, just take Asian metro systems. Underground lines are not hermetic so, the heat needs to be taken out through powerful systems of ventilation, too.


Yes, but I fail to see why that means that I'm wrong. Modern metros like the one they're currently building in Beijing have massive ventilation shafts. - Which, as you say, enable industrial - scale air conditioning. But older systems like Paris and London don't have that. In fact, each time the British press (which is considerably harsher on politicians than what we have in Paris) raise the demand for an air conditioning of "the tube", the operator company raises its hands and exclaims that it would then have to spend billions of Pounds on retro - fitting ventilation shafts.


----------



## Minato ku

^^ Unlike the Tube, Paris metro tunnels are close to the ground, it is relatively easy to build ventilations, what the RATP is doing in places where those don't exist.
____________________________








Clichy - Saint-Ouen RER
Construction work


----------



## VincentB_

Minato ku said:


> ^^ Unlike the Tube, Paris metro tunnels are close to the ground, it is relatively easy to build ventilations, what the RATP is doing in places where those don't exist.


Not so easy. That's right for lines like the line 1 that runs under very wide streets. But most of the time, space is very scarce on the ground in Paris and there's simply not enough place available to build ventilation shafts.

Moreover, ventilation in the subway in Paris has always been an issue because of the small diameter of the tunnels and the lack of space between the tunnel and the roof of the trains.

Another major issue is the water. The soil in Paris is saturated with water. More heat in the tunnel means more humidity in the air (humidity is already unbearable in summer on rush hours).

Some trains are rubber-tyred. Tyres diffuse more heat. As an exemple, that's why the line 4 is so hot... and not climatised.

For all those reasons, the RATP has always been very reluctant about climatisation.


I took some pictures last week during the heritage days.

The oldest trains, made of wood. They were removed after the disaster in the station _Couronnes_ (more than 80 people killed) :



The structure of those trains was reused to build the new trains, however ; that's the reason why they look partially build of wood and partially of steel (they were replaced in the 30's) :



A Sprague-Thomson in use on the Nord-Sud network (replaced in the 70's) :



A first-class trailer :



A parisian icon... A Sprague-Thomson of the RATP :



Another one with wooden doors (the last Spragues were removed from commercial service in the 80's : but many were converted in mobile workshops who were in use until... 2014 : you can see one of them in the background) :



The logo of the CMP was painted everywere inside the trains and was never coated or removed :



More to come !


----------



## hans280

^^ Does anyone know what RATP plans to do with the rolling stock that's currently used by Line 4 once this line is converted to driverless operation? IMO those trains would be a good match for Line 6, whose rolling stock is badly in need of replacing.


----------



## Minato ku

^^ For now line 4's rolling stock is intended to line 6.
_________________________








Château Rouge
Enlargement of the ticket hall and creation of new access.










Green: current area
Yellow: additional space


















Work from July 7, 2015 to the summer of 2017.
The station will close for 14 months from May 20, 2016 to summer of 2017


----------



## hans280

^^ That is very good news! For the uninitiated, this station is just next to the largest shopping district for African people in Paris. It's bustling with people to the point where the entrance and exit are sometimes jam-packed and one fears that somebody will be trampled or squeezed badly. This expansion should have happened 10 years ago but, well, better late than never.


----------



## Blackraven

> I remember that the mayor of Paris Anne Hidalgo promised that the metro of Paris would become a 24 hours metro


^^^
Good luck then with train maintenance and railway track repair......:nuts:hno:


----------



## 00Zy99

Blackraven said:


> ^^^
> Good luck then with train maintenance and railway track repair......:nuts:hno:


If New York, Camden, and Philadelphia can do it, I am sure Paris can as well.


----------



## Minato ku

Pernety


----------



## hans280

^^ Ah yes, regarding line 13 I have a question. (I seem to be turning into our "inhouse expert" on stupid questions...) As most of us know, RATP have installed platform doors on all stations from Montparnasse-Bienvenue northwards. I thought initially that this was in preparation for a automation of this line (= driverless service), but I am informed that this is not going to happen. So, what are the purpose of those doors - crowd control? It must be recognised that the northern part of that line (or PARTS - there are two) is very crowded, and one could imagine that during the rush hours the train's own doors would get forever jammed by people trying to squeeze in.


----------



## Minato ku

Yes, crowd control.
Actually, it is primarily a measure of security and improvement of the train approach speed in busy stations.
It greatly reduces the number of people failling or trespassing on the tracks.

_________________________________








Volontaires


----------



## Minato ku




----------



## VincentB_

VincentB_ said:


> More to come !


And now, the postwar period.



The frequentation of the metro was extremely high during the german occupation of Paris and the maintenance was insufficient. 

After 1945, lack of money and priority given to the production of automobiles led for the first time in the history of the subway to a fall of this frequentation.

Only two attempts were made in the 50's to modernize the network.

The MP 51, nicknamed "grandma", was a single prototype of rubber-tyred metro :







It was tested as a shuttle between _Pré Saint Gervais_ and _Porte des Lilas_ (this short line is now closed but it could reopen in a distant future in case of a merging between the line 7bis and 3bis). It was so reliable that the RATP decided to open the shuttle to the public.

The MA51 (A for "articulated"), on the right, was the first new rolling stock built for Paris. Only a handful were made (I remembered them very well ; I used them often on the line 10 ; the seats were made of cast iron and for this reason, they were nicknamed "bathtubs" :lol: ).



As the MP51 was a technical success, a whole line was converted for rubber-tyred trains and the MP 55 was put in commercial service.





They are now retired but they were very similar to the MP 59 later built for the line 1 and which are still in service.


----------



## Dooie_Amsterdammert

@VincentB_: 
Did you take those photographs at some sort of Metromuseum?


----------



## VincentB_

Dooie_Amsterdammert said:


> @VincentB_:
> Did you take those photographs at some sort of Metromuseum?


No, during the heritage days, last week.

People can see those vehicules only two days a year.

Sadly, such a museum for public transport does not exist in France, for several reasons. Some vehicules are owned by the RATP. But most of them are the property of the AMTUIR, a private association. This association did a fantastic job to save many historic tramways and busses while the authorities were absolutely not interested. There's no space available for a museum near Paris ; but most of the members of this association are parisians who refuse the delocalisation of the collection.


When the decision was made to build the RER, the real renovation of the metro began. This is the prototype of the MF 67 ; it was made of stainless steel ; as as it doesn't rain very often in tunnels, the following trains were made of standard steel.


----------



## alexandru.mircea

A bit strange to say there's no space for a museum in the close proximity of Paris. There's plenty of land, but I would see how the funding would be a problem.


----------



## metr0p0litain

Métro Porte de Saint-Cloud by Tim Boric, on Flickr

This looks like a very large siding at Porte de Saint-Cloud. Is there something like a special service during football matches with additional trains?


----------



## Dooie_Amsterdammert

€ 90.000.000,00 is too much for A simple but stylish museum where people can see and experience Public Transport vehicles?

If Ratp & Stif would be willing to cooperate and attach the museum to A tramline & part of the Metro. People could make trips in historic trains/busses based on A special fee, dining or having A lunch could be possible, or having A marriage/married couple travel.

The vehicles could also be used in movies.

Might be A good idea to setup A facebook page and start A lobby.

Having massmedia focused on A vast lobby might help financing it ;-)


----------



## Minato ku

Panels to cover water infiltration used on wide scale in one of the corridor linking the metro to the RER at Saint-Lazare





















metr0p0litain said:


> This looks like a very large siding at Porte de Saint-Cloud. Is there something like a special service during football matches with additional trains?


A special service was planned for the Parc des Princes but has never worked.
A tunnel linking the line 9 with the line 10 with a station next to Parc des Princes was built. Porte Molitor.
http://carto.metro.free.fr/cartes/metro-paris/index.php?gpslat=48.840404&gpslon=2.255011&zoom=4


----------



## austrian

Minato ku said:


> Yes, crowd control.
> Actually, it is primarily a measure of security and improvement of the train approach speed in busy stations.
> It greatly reduces the number of people failling or trespassing on the tracks.


I wished they would think about doing this in Vienna at some stations too.
Guess things like, more people falling or trespassing on the tracks, have to happen here first before they even consider this. :bash:


----------



## dimlys1994

From Railway Gazette:



> http://www.railwaygazette.com/news/single-view/view/funding-approved-for-paris-projects.html
> 
> *Funding approved for Paris projects*
> 09 Oct 2015
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FRANCE: Meeting on October 7, the board of Ile-de-France transport authority STIF unanimously approved a framework agreement to fund the extension of Paris metro Line 11 by 6 km from its current terminus at Mairie des Lilas to the RER Line E station at Rosny-Bois-Perrier. Costing a total of €1⋅3bn, the project will add six new stations to the network, serving a population of 82 500 within 600 m.
> 
> Construction of the extension has been budgeted at €1⋅08bn, of which the French government is providing €214⋅4m, the Ile-de-France region €500⋅3m, Société du Grand Paris €305⋅3m and the département of Seine-Saint-Denis €64m. A first tranche of €110m has agreed for the initial phase of works, being provided the government, Ile-de-France, the département of Paris and RATP
> 
> ...


----------



## alexandru.mircea

I love all these plans for extending métro lines with a few stations. There are a few such other prolongations that I would like to see, but the one in which I have a vested interest would be the prolongation of line 3 with one more station towards Bécon - Les Bruyères, where it would meet not only line L but also line 15 of the GPExpress.


----------



## hans280

CB31 said:


> Glad also to know that the line 4 will be driverless at the end of the extension works.


I'm also pleased that my local metro will be upgraded. I cannot help wondering, though, why they picked line 4 for conversion to driverless service. True, after line 1 (which was the first to be upgraded) it has the largest number of passengers in Paris. However, I would have said - based on my own, unscientific observations - that it has less of a capacity problem that some of the others. I attribute this to the fact that it is new, capacious, drives faster than most others, and that the passengers are well-distributed along the entire length of the line. Some other lines (e.g. 6 and 9) are notorious for over-filling on small segments of their trajectory during rush hours. 

Might the reason be that RATP expects further growth in the number of passengers on line 4 (e.g. in connection with the prolongations and spillover to/from the future line 15)? Or is it simply the "next in line" within a plan to gradually upgrade the entire system to driverless service?


----------



## CB31

^^

Actually I read once that it is due because the line 4 is one that present most of the technical problems so that upgrading it and making it driverless they will solve the problems.


----------



## Minato ku

Gare de l'Est




Video by ErebosSan


----------



## hans280

CB31 said:


> ^^
> 
> Actually I read once that it is due because the line 4 is one that present most of the technical problems so that upgrading it and making it driverless they will solve the problems.


I suppose that could be true. Only one hour ago I had a little hiccup in a line 4 train. It was seriously delayed and a voice from the public information system kept blaring that the service on line 4 is "ralentie" (slowed down). When a train finally arrived it was jam packed, and once in motion we came to a halt in the tunnels 4 times on a total of 7 stations. The train driver kept informing her passengers that we were halted "pour regulation de traffic", but in the end even the parisian passengers (who are more patient with mishaps than stiff-necked protestants immigrants like myself) started banging on her cabin door and bellowing: "hey, what regulation?? We are 10 minutes behind the train in front!!" All that just to say...

...yes, it does seem the technology on this line is beginning to crack.


----------



## Minato ku

hans280 said:


> I suppose that could be true. Only one hour ago I had a little hiccup in a line 4 train. It was seriously delayed and a voice from the public information system kept blaring that the service on line 4 is "ralentie" (slowed down). When a train finally arrived it was jam packed, and once in motion we came to a halt in the tunnels 4 times on a total of 7 stations. The train driver kept informing her passengers that we were halted "pour regulation de traffic", but in the end even the parisian passengers (who are more patient with mishaps than stiff-necked protestants immigrants like myself) started banging on her cabin door and bellowing: "hey, what regulation?? We are 10 minutes behind the train in front!!" All that just to say...
> 
> ...yes, it does seem the technology on this line is beginning to crack.


Halted for regulation, this is a very common occurrence.
Too much for my taste especially on lines 4 and 13 (I live on both lines  ) Funny to note is that 4 and 13 are two unlucky numbers in widespread superstitions.

It is true that the line 4 is one of the most affected by technical problems.
The line is also quite affected by passenger problems that's why they want to install taller platforms doors than on line 1.

_____________________________________________

Bastille, next arrivals for three lines are displayed on screens there.


----------



## hans280

^^4 and 13? Good for you! Montparnasse is a very lively and convivial neighbourhood. I guess what I was saying is that "regulation" seems to become the cut-out explanation for anything. When I was a lad it meant "we're getting too close to the train before us". Nowadays it can mean... well, anything. 

What kind of "passenger problems" on line 4 are you alluding to? I know that the stations in the 18th arrondissement are usually packed with a pretty anarchist crowd, but what harm could they do if the platform doors were lower? Jump on the tracks for the fun of it?


----------



## Minato ku

^^ I live in the southern inner suburbs, not in Montparnasse.
Depending the bus, I take the subway at Chatillon Montrouge or Mairie de Montrouge.

You can't imagine the number of time the power is cut due to passengers on the tracks.


----------



## 437.001

Minato ku said:


> You can't imagine the number of time the power is cut due to passengers on the tracks.


Do you mean suicides, or crazy people walking on the tracks?


----------



## Minato ku

^^ Crazy people walking on the tracks
____________________________________








Maraîchers


----------



## dixiadetie

Will MF01 be used in other lines ??


----------



## axxium

MF 01 is a rolling stock designed, in late 90's and early 2000, i believe the next rolling stock so called called MF09.. is a new design {sic} and shall be presented this year to the STIF/Ratp joint funds .
I believe that it will be a big design move in hope we won't wait 15 years before it become effective and rolling as actually we still have a 40 years old rolling stock delay... not to forget a huge heavy calendar weighs upon the Paris transport subways ... as we have a huge very huge delay upon the renewal of rolling stock.
it is my hope they will present and make a public choice survey to see how the users reacts as to me they are a lot of things to improve and modify... even on MF01 rolling stock.


----------



## Minato ku

There is no MF09 planned, the next stock will be the MP14. I don't know how will be called the next steel rolling stock.

I think that the delay in the renewal of rolling stock might suggest that there could be other lines with MF01.


----------



## Minato ku

Work between Verdun Sud and Bagneux.


----------



## uturfi

In the Paris metro trains beautiful


----------



## hans280

Minato ku said:


> You can't imagine the number of time the power is cut due to passengers on the tracks.


You seem rather frustrated, Minato ku? In that case you might derive some vicious pleasure from this little video (I understand it's from Melbourne, Australia). http://news.sky.com/video/1644629/oz-man-has-lucky-escape-from-train. :lol:


----------



## Minato ku

Châtelet
Transfer between line 4 platforms and line 14 has just reopened.
Bigger and better suited to traffic, it is not anymore narrow stairs.































































Line 4 platform hall will be renovated with the automation and the construction of platform doors.


----------



## alexandru.mircea

^excellent!


----------



## Minato ku

Porte de Clichy

Pictures by Seblion



























http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=130984106&postcount=4341


----------



## alexandru.mircea

That looks fast!


----------



## dars-dm

A little bit offtop: are there any plans of reconstruction of the old ring railway for passengers?


----------



## Minato ku

This video comes from the official RATP's youtube channel.


----------



## luacstjh98

The front styling reminds me a lot of the JR East E235 sets now being tested.


----------



## axxium

*regarding Paris Dumey for "MP14" series rolling stock*

This dumey of MP 14's series is a real copy of Stockholm Subway, wether with a driver cabin or driverless option, is a design mix of many items ... but it has my favour: normally it shall be called at Year of installing it on Line first time meaning ... MP 20 as it is programmed for 2019 (sic) and hopefully it will be more worked out on DESIGN it lacks definitely of "finesse" and there are few design/ drawing mistakes ...


----------



## Neric007

I also really hope they'll improve the interior design.


----------



## Minato ku

The construction south section of line 15 will have at least 9 TBMs.


----------



## ed24

Will the extension of Line 12 to Issy RER be done by the time Line 15 is done, if it is still planned? It seems like it would be another useful link to the new line.


----------



## axxium

I wish people at Head of Paris Regional Council/ILE de FRANCE? The Ratp operator { authority transport}, would now hit the Dumey scale 1/1; for the so called MP14, or MP 20 as i suppose they will take like 3/4 years to roll out the stock, in various lines to be implemented LINE 14- Line 11- line 6- .
as two versions will be operated a-with Driverless B- One man operator scheme. this dumey shall be set and exposed. Of course I personally recommand two major alteration compared to the MF01 stock opening door button, tilting opening windows as in winter it is impossible to breathe with pulsed refrigerated air. as far as i can observe a animated synthesis.
No less important the so called MF-09 shall take the same design but as it is non tyre rolling stock, i would like to reming this three head operating operator to set as well a fast developing rolling stock for Paris as some trains in use have no less a canonical age of 35 years even they are going to maintenance ... they must be fast replaced to a comprehensive uniform rolling stock.
I do hope it will be done at the horizon of 2020-2025.


----------



## manorytas




----------



## alexandru.mircea

Latest video from the works of the Line 14 extension:

168939801


----------



## Bren

Lines 6 and 5 with flood-swollen Seine


----------



## HARTride 2012

^^
I heard about the flooding and it's horrible that sections of the city are flooded as if it was 1910 all over again. I also heard that parts of the 4, 7, and 10 have had sections intermittently shut down due to flood waters. Also, parts of the RER are closed.


----------



## Minato ku

Only Saint-Michel and Cluny la Sorbonne are closed for prevention. (Trains don't stop there).
The rest of the network is operating correctly. Even the section of line 7 right next to the river. It had some water infiltration due to the proximity of the river. The tunnel walls are directly facing the flooded lower banks.
The only line really affected by the flood is the RER C, the central and western section are closed.

Note that only the lower banks of the Seine are flooded and the water level is now decreasing.
Streets above the lower bank are fine.
It is not 1910 again, the water is not even at the lever of 1982 flood.


----------



## Minato ku

*Big news ! The construction of the line 15 south has officially started last saturday.*










Work in Clamart, preparing the construction









There are now four subway extensions (line 4, 11, 12 and 14) and one new line (line 15 south) under construction in Paris.
Almost 50 km of new subway, something not seen since a long time and many others will follow in the near future.


----------



## Minato ku

Water infiltration on line 7 due to the flooding of the Seine.
Here in Châtelet, line 7 is next to the bank of the Seine.


----------



## Blackhavvk

Minato ku said:


> There are now four subway extensions (line 4, 11, 12 and 14) and one new line (line 15 south) under construction in Paris.
> Almost 50 km of new subway, something not seen since a long time and many others will follow in the near future.


11 line under construction now? I thought that the construction had not yet begun. You can link to any information about the construction?
Great news about the 15 line !!!! Someone has a station project? Very interesting to see the architecture.
sry Google translate


----------



## Minato ku

The first major construction began with the construction of a pit in Les Lilas.










http://www.leparisien.fr/seine-saint-denis-93/les-lilas-un-premier-puits-sur-le-chantier-de-la-ligne-11-25-05-2016-5828887.php


----------



## Minato ku

Chatelet 
Renovation work of the corridor between lines 7, 11 and the rest of the station.


----------



## Minato ku

> *Construction begins on Grand Paris Express metro*
> Written by Keith Barrow
> Monday, June 06, 2016
> 
> MORE than 5000 Parisians attended a groundbreaking ceremony at the site of the future Fort d'Issy-Vanves-Clamart station on June 4 to mark the official start of construction on the first phase of the €25bn Grand Paris orbital express metro network.
> [...]
> Fort d'Issy-Vanves-Clamart will be one of 16 stations on Line 15 South, which will link the southern suburbs of Paris from Pont de Sèvres in the west to Noisy Champs in the east. The €5.7bn project is due to be completed at the end of 2022 and the 33km line is forecast to carry around 300,000 passengers per day.
> ...


http://www.railjournal.com/index.php/metros/construction-begins-on-grand-paris-express-metro.html


----------



## Minato ku

Château Rouge
Enlargement and renovation of the station, the station will reopen in summer 2017


----------



## Minato ku

The extension tunnel of Line 14 is now connected to the existing tunnel.
Photo of the TBM cutter wheel from the back of Saint Lazare station









This picture was not taken by me. http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=133358872&postcount=4471


----------



## Minato ku

An information screen at Denfert-Rochereau
"An incident just happened Montrouge bound at Strasbourg Saint-Denis, more information will be provided as soon as possible"


----------



## MTR MTR

^^
What do the colored squares mean?


----------



## alexandru.mircea

^ red squares must be incidents, orange squares should be lines with info to read about works / closures etc.


----------



## Minato ku

As I understood
Green square : normal traffic
Orange square : some disruption
Red square : interruption of traffic in some part of the line
_____________________________________

Châtelet
Renovation work.
It is not only on the long corridor connecting to the lines 7 and 11 that they are putting a new ceiling.


----------



## MTR MTR

^^
Ok, Thanks!
Anyways are there any plans to split the M13 into 2 lines?


----------



## dimlys1994

MTR MTR said:


> ^^
> Ok, Thanks!
> Anyways are there any plans to split the M13 into 2 lines?


There were plans to split up M13 branch or handing over to line 14, but public consultation showed this idea unsuitable, because it would lead to line disruption. Which is why line 14 is extended to relieve the traffic on M13


----------



## Swede

Minato ku said:


> An information screen at Denfert-Rochereau
> "An incident just happened Montrouge bound at Strasbourg Saint-Denis, more information will be provided as soon as possible"


How long have these been used? 
I love the simplicity of them and how much info it conveys without loosing clarity.


----------



## Iron_

Minato ku said:


> Chatelet
> Renovation work of the corridor between lines 7, 11 and the rest of the station.


In few months...  I'm wondering where the lights will be










Minato, do you know if the floor will be like this in this entire zone ?


----------



## Minato ku

I don't know. :dunno:


Swede said:


> How long have these been used?
> I love the simplicity of them and how much info it conveys without loosing clarity.


Two years but the implementation is progressive but it is really this year that large scale implementation was seen.


----------



## Minato ku

Vavin
You can see the track connecting line 4 to line 12.


----------



## VincentB_

I was in Paris last week.

_Bir Hakeim_ (the sign on the right shows the way to the fanzone) :










_Saint Placide_, a typical CMP entrance :










_Notre-Dame-des-Champs_, a Nord-Sud entrance :










_Luxembourg_ (even if it's not a subway but a RER station) :










_Maubert-Mutualité_, another CMP entry (all three entrances are visible on this picture) :


----------



## dimlys1994

From Rail Journal:



> http://www.railjournal.com/index.ph...gins-for-grand-paris-line-16.html?channel=525
> 
> *Tendering begins for Grand Paris Line 16*
> Monday, June 27, 2016
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _SOCIÉTÉ du Grand Paris (SGP), the public company responsible for managing planning and construction of the €25bn Grand Paris orbital express metro network, says it will issue invitations to tender this week for the first major construction contracts for Line 16_
> 
> The 28km automated line from Saint-Denis Pleyel to Noisy Champs will serve 10 stations and is forecast to carry around 200,000 passengers per day. Civil works are due to begin in early 2018 and the €3.49bn project is scheduled for completion in 2023
> 
> ...


----------



## dimlys1994

From Railway Gazette:



> http://www.railwaygazette.com/news/...acts-awarded-for-paris-line-11-extension.html
> 
> *Civils contracts awarded for Paris Line 11 extension*
> 28 Jun 2016
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FRANCE: Paris metro operator RATP and Ile-de-France transport authority STIF have signed two civil works contracts for the extension of Line 11 from Mairie des Lilas to Rosny-Bois-Perrier, enabling work to begin on the 6 km route with six new stations.
> 
> Worth €267m, the first lot comprises 3 km, four stations and associated structures. It has been awarded to the Alliance joint venture of NGE Génie Civil, Demathieu & Bard Construction, Impresa Pizzarotti, Implenia, GTS, Franki Foundations and Atlas Fondations
> 
> ...


----------



## Suburbanist

Will all new Paris metro lines be fully automated like line 14?


----------



## Minato ku

All new lines will be driverless. :yes:
_____________________________








Extension work


----------



## StanaKatic

Hi,

I have a little question.
If you look at this map ( http://www.enquetepubliqueligne15est.fr/assets/files/DEUP_15Est_Piece_B_Plan-de-Situation.pdf ), you can see a grey line starting from Rosny-Bois-Perrier and doing a kind of loop (just next to the Line 11 Extension to Noisy-Champs). 

Does anyone know what is it ? I'd never seen that before.

Also, do we have any news about the Line 11 Extension to Noisy ?

Thanks !


----------



## HARTride 2012

StanaKatic said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have a little question.
> If you look at this map ( http://www.enquetepubliqueligne15est.fr/assets/files/DEUP_15Est_Piece_B_Plan-de-Situation.pdf ), you can see a grey line starting from Rosny-Bois-Perrier and doing a kind of loop (just next to the Line 11 Extension to Noisy-Champs).
> 
> Does anyone know what is it ? I'd never seen that before.


That loop is to the new garage. Currently, the 11 does not have a sufficient garage/workshop space for 5-car railcars. The new facility will be equipped for 5-car railcars.


----------



## StanaKatic

HARTride 2012 said:


> That loop is to the new garage. Currently, the 11 does not have a sufficient garage/workshop space for 5-car railcars. The new facility will be equipped for 5-car railcars.


Ok thank you very much.


----------



## cochise75

> *The New Paris Metro Map*
> 
> We looked at Paris from a different perspective and it inspired us to create this fundamentally new map of Paris metro system, regional trains, and trams. Every line and all the elements of the map have been rethought and brought to a new visual form to enable fast and easy route finding.


http://metromap.fr/en


----------



## Minato ku

Pretty good map, they included the suburban trains.
They even included planned extension even if some of them are not really in the agenda (northern extension of line 4 or extension of line 12 north of Mairie d'Aubervilliers) whereas some more advanced projects are missing (western and northern sections of line 15, line 16, line 1 to Val de Fontenay...).


----------



## Minato ku

Denfert-Rochereau
The station is under renovation, they removed the metal paneling.
I liked it. 


















You can see the old tiles


















_________________________

This is how line 4 platforms were with the metal paneling.








I hope that they will not put white tiles.


----------



## VincentB_

cochise75 said:


> http://metromap.fr/en
> 
> [...]



Interesting, especially the idea to draw the lines 2 and 6 as a circle (in fact the first project was to really build a circle line).

However, i prefer the official map because it's geographically much more accurate ; Paris is a relatively small town, and the metro covers the whole city ; as a result, even when we don't take the metro, we use this map to find our way.

Moreover, there are several mistakes ; the use of dotted brown lines is extremely confusing : some of those lines show the way to access to important monuments (the Panthéon, the Eiffel tower...) ; but similar lines are also used to show virtual interchanges (_ie_, between _musée d'Orsay_ and _Solférino_) ; it leads to believe that there are virtual interchanges that do not exist in reality (between _Trocadéro_ and _Champ de mars - Tour Eiffel_ or between _Luxembourg_ and _Place Monge_, between the _funiculaire de montmartre_ and several métro stations) ; and virtual interchanges that exists have been forgotten (between _Quai de la Rapée_ and _Gare de Lyon_).


----------



## Minato ku

The construction of the extension of line 14 has some problem.

Porte de Clichy
The station is flooded. This is water from the water table.


















Pictures by Seblion


----------



## alexandru.mircea

^ wow


----------



## mrsmartman

Paris has the best subway system outside of New York City.


----------



## 00Zy99

mrsmartman said:


> Paris has the best subway system outside of New York City.


Tokyo, Moscow, and London might debate that.


----------



## Silly_Walks

mrsmartman said:


> Paris has the slowest subway system.


Fixed :lol:


----------



## whatsuplucas

mrsmartman said:


> Paris has the best subway system outside of New York City.


Said no one ever.


----------



## Svartmetall

Oh c'mon guys, don't troll. The Paris metro is very good at doing what it does - transporting people around central Paris. For that it is incredibly good and due to the density of the stations it is incredibly convenient. Due to that density it is slower than other metros with further spaced stations, however, Paris also has the RER for distant transport as well. It's a nice solution for very dense central Paris and the much less dense suburbs. Really it's a highly suitable way to solve the Parisian transport problem given the vastly different "central" compared to suburbs nature of Paris.

Don't start turning this into a city vs. city.


----------



## alexandru.mircea

The métro is many things (chic, decayed, perpetually under rennovation etc.) but if it's one thing it never felt to me in many years, that's slow.


----------



## Minato ku

Étienne Marcel
Platforms have been heightened to accommodate the platform doors.


----------



## whatsuplucas

Svartmetall said:


> Oh c'mon guys, don't troll. The Paris metro is very good at doing what it does - transporting people around central Paris. For that it is incredibly good and due to the density of the stations it is incredibly convenient. Due to that density it is slower than other metros with further spaced stations, however, Paris also has the RER for distant transport as well. It's a nice solution for very dense central Paris and the much less dense suburbs. Really it's a highly suitable way to solve the Parisian transport problem given the vastly different "central" compared to suburbs nature of Paris.
> 
> Don't start turning this into a city vs. city.


We never said it was bad... Just not the second best on Earth.


----------



## sotonsi

I'd argue that NYC being the best is much more controversial than Paris being second best, but no one was doubting that for some reason (OK, this is a Paris thread, so the focus of the statement was Paris is #2).

But yes, it's dumb to rank them, especially as there's differing functions being done, city geography, etc.


----------



## Minato ku

Yesterday for the final of Euro 2016, some lines of Paris metro were running during all the night. 
65 stations on 7 lines (lines 1, 2, 4, 6, 9, 13 and 14) were open.










That night, it was express service on the 7 metro lines open. 
Inside line 1.


----------



## 676882

oh, just saw, that there is plan to connect 3bis and 7bis in SDRIF-2030
any news on that?)


----------



## ed24

Perhaps some variation of the plan I have seen on Wiki

https(dot)//en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Merger_of_Paris_M%C3%A9tro_lines_3bis_and_7bis

Still can't post proper link on 7 posts


----------



## sotonsi

^^ you need 10. Here's the link for the lazy

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Merger_of_Paris_Métro_lines_3bis_and_7bis


----------



## Neric007

Is Notre-Dame-De-Lorette (M12) getting refurbished ? Because it looks miserable but I haven't really seen any trace of activity in a while.

Also, the mosaic at Cluny - La Sorbonne (M10) is now in a sad state of decay.


----------



## Minato ku

There is a MP 89 CC parked at Gare de Lyon.
It's on the third track of the line 1 station.


----------



## Minato ku

Basilique de Saint-Denis 
The station is under renovation. 
They removed the tiles but instead of just keeping the wall without anything like in other stations, they put some photo.



























Well, it's only for the platforms


----------



## 00Zy99

Is there any decision on what stock the new lines will use?


----------



## Minato ku

Not yet.
________________________________________








Porte d'Auteuil 
The station is only served by westbound train to Boulogne


----------



## Minato ku

Châtelet
Installation of the new moving walkways in the corridor between lines 7, 11 and the rest of the station began.


















I can't imagine how crowded it will be during during weekday rush hours.


----------



## Minato ku

Quai de la Gare
The station is under scaffolding


----------



## hans280

Minato ku said:


> I can't imagine how crowded it will be during during weekday rush hours.


Yeah, but Châtelet is a pretty awful place even at the best of times. A handful of metro stops, tied together by long tunnels, masquerading as one station. I'm "firm on my feet" and I like walking, but THAT place is not for old or infirm people, or for mothers with prams. hno:


----------



## alexandru.mircea

Châtelet is the most chaotic place I've ever seen. I'm talking about the deck that gathers the people from all the RER lines, plus those who are passing through it. Every direction you take, you almost smash into someone whose trajectory is diagonally intersecting yours. 

Thinking about it, that deck (floor? not sure what's the term) makes me realize that instead of a huge common space, having different stations kept sepparate by tunnels is actually a better idea.


----------



## Minato ku

Chatelet
Trains congestion

First (notice the red lights in the the background) and second trains








Second and third trains


----------



## Natorious

alexandru.mircea said:


> Châtelet is the most chaotic place I've ever seen. I'm talking about the deck that gathers the people from all the RER lines, plus those who are passing through it. Every direction you take, you almost smash into someone whose trajectory is diagonally intersecting yours.
> 
> Thinking about it, that deck (floor? not sure what's the term) makes me realize that instead of a huge common space, having different stations kept sepparate by tunnels is actually a better idea.


Last July when I visited Paris, I transferred on Chatelet from M14 to M1. It took me over 5 minutes to reach and I had to cross the RER barriers   

How does traincongestion occur? I saw it happening on M1 aswel


----------



## alexandru.mircea

^ Five minutes is not even the worst, there are even longer exchange times at Châtelet. I always design my travels so that I dont need to take the long exchange paths at Châtelet or Montparnasse. For example I combine 4 with 14 at Châtelet but not 4 with 7, or 12 with 4 Montparnasse but not 13 or 6 with 4. These exchange distances can be perceived from the network maps, from the way they are grouped together.


----------



## VincentB_

Sèvres-Lecourbe (M6) :



The coat of arms of Paris :


----------



## Minato ku

Mairie des Lilas


----------



## Minato ku

Saint-Germain-des-Prés
Work for the automation
They removed the decorations


----------



## alexandru.mircea

On this webpage you can book visits to the unerground construction site of the Line 14: http://www.tourisme93.com/visites/f...nt-de-la-ligne-14-la-visite-du-tunnelier.html It costs only 5 euro. The next session, for September 30, is all booked but you can subscribe by email to the announcements of the next sessions.

Some pics with which they presumably illustrate previous visits:


----------



## Natorious

What are they actually constructing? I thought that they were creating a new extra entrance for Olympiade, on the corner of Rue de Tolbiac & Rue de Châteaux des Rentiers.


----------



## alexandru.mircea

^ the line is being extended to the North, towards Saint-Denis via Porte de Clichy and Saint-Ouen.


----------



## dougdoug

line 2 at Stalingrad



Saint georges line 12


----------



## dimlys1994

From Rail Journal:



> http://www.railjournal.com/index.ph...or-grand-paris-line-15-south.html?channel=525
> 
> *More contracts awarded for Grand Paris Line 15 South*
> Friday, September 30, 2016
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _SOCIÉTÉ du Grand Paris (SGP), the public company managing planning and construction of the €25bn Grand Paris orbital express metro network, has awarded two contracts with a total value of €414m for civil works on Line 15 South_
> 
> A consortium of NGE Civil Engineering, GTS, Guintoli, Pizzarotti, Implenia, Franki Foundations Belgium and Atlas Foundations has been awarded a €363m contract to construct a 4.7km twin-bore tunnel between Noisy-Champs and the station box at Bry-Villiers-Champigny, together with a 2.2km link to the line’s depot
> 
> ...


----------



## Minato ku

Natorious said:


> I thought that they were creating a new extra entrance for Olympiade, on the corner of Rue de Tolbiac & Rue de Châteaux des Rentiers.


With the extension on the north, they are creating new entrance on several stations of line 14, including Olympiade.

Stations on line 11 will also be renovated with the eastern extension.


----------



## Minato ku

Assemblée nationale

Renovation completed


----------



## alexandru.mircea

^ good job, but let's see how long the spotless white lasts... 

Yesterday I passed through Denfert and was struck by how expressive it is in current state, completely chiseled out. They should leave it like that, especially considering that it is the station that serves the Catacombs...


----------



## dimlys1994

From Railway Gazette:



> http://www.railwaygazette.com/news/single-view/view/next-phase-of-grand-paris-express-approved.html
> 
> *Next phase of Grand Paris Express approved*
> 06 Oct 2016
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FRANCE: At its meeting on October 5, the board of Ile-de-France transport authority STIF approved the next phase of the Grand Paris Express programme, comprising 29 km of automated metro due to enter service at the end of 2023, expected to cost over €4bn to build.
> 
> As well as a 1⋅5 km extension of Line 14 from Mairie de Saint-Ouen to Saint-Denis Pleyel, STIF has given the go-ahead to build a 27 km underground route from Saint-Denis Pleyel to Noisy-Champs with eight intermediate stations. The route from Saint-Denis to Noisy will form Line 16 of the Grand Paris Express network, with the 6 km between Saint-Denis and Le Bourget RER also used by Line 17 from Mairie de Saint-Ouen to Terminal 2 at Roissy-Charles-de-Gaulle Airport
> 
> ...


----------



## Minato ku

Extention to Val de Fontenay
The route has been approved.










Three new stations
-Les Rigollots 
-Grands-Pêchers 
-Val de Fontenay

The opening could occur by 2024-25 with the start of the construction in 2020.


----------



## mensolú

Why don't they change the name "Stalingrad" to "St Petersburg"? "Stalingrad" is not only obsolete but so... Sovietoid.


----------



## alexandru.mircea

^ err, you're confusing Stalingrad (now Volgograd) with Leningrad (now St Petersburg). 

Also, Stalingrad is the name of a certain battle and hence a powerful symbol (of, among others, one of humanity's lowest points).


----------



## Neric007

^^

Indeed, and subway stations are usually named after the streets/plazzas above them, in this case, the "Place de la bataille de Stalingrad".

Regarding line 1 extension, I'm quite amused by the name of the station "Rigollots"


----------



## VincentB_

The station bear this name because it's near a square named "Place de la Bataille de Stalingrad" (the french communist party was very powerful in this part of the city ; it still has his headquarters not very far away from this station in a massive building located Place du colonel Fabien... near the station with the same name ; "colonel Fabien" was the alias of a member of the communist resistance during the war). 

This name was formerly "Place de Stalingrad" but it was modified in 1993 to make it clear that it refer to the battle, not to the city or to Stalin.


There was a station "Rigollots" in the past... it was the name of a virtual station in the simulator used by the RATP for the formation and the training of the drivers in the 80's ! The real station will be located under a square named after a french scientist.


----------



## alexandru.mircea

Petition to replace advertising with art reproductions: https://www.change.org/p/valérie-pécresse-transformons-les-panneaux-publicitaires-en-œuvres-d-art


----------



## Pierre de Coubertin

*L1 - L6 Status of the extensions*

Hi, could anyone put the status, line by line, of Paris metro, writing the hypothetical year of opening also?

So for example

L1 EST XXXXXX - XXXXXX Status: Year:

I 'm going to write the complete list of the extension, according to Wikipedia (fr).

Thanks in advantage for your answer.

Lets start from the L1 to L6.

L1
L1 East Extension: _Château de Vincennes_ - Val de Fontenay
L1 West Extension: La Défense - Nanterre-La Folie

L2 
L2 West Extension: _Porte Dauphine_ - Suresnes

L3 
L3 West Extension: Pont de Levallois-Becon - Bécon-les-Bruyères

L3bis 
L3bis fusion with L7bis

L4 
L4 South Extension: _Mairie de Montrouge_ - Bagneux
L4 North Extension: Porte de Clignancourt - Saint Ouen-Les Docks 

L5 
L5 South Extension: _Place d'Italie_ - Place de Rungis
L5 North Extension: _Bobigny - Pablo Picasso_ - Drancy

L6
No extensions planned or discussed

Sorry guys for any mistakes but althought my nick name and the fact that I work in a french company I dont' speak french.

Thanks for your answers.


----------



## Pierre de Coubertin

*L7 - L12*

Hi, french friends I continue analyzing the extensions from the L7 to the L12, hoping like the previous post to have an answers about the status and the period (years) for this Group of these lines.

So:

L7 
L7 North Extension: La Corneuve-8 Mai 1945 - La Bourget RER
L7 South Extension: ???

L7bis
Fusion with L3bis and extension to Château-Landon 

L8
No extensions planned or discussed

L9
L9 East Extension: _Mairie de Montreuil _- Montreuil Murs à Pêches
L9 West Extension: Pont de Sèvres - Porte de Saint-Cloud 

L10
L10 East Extension: Paris-Gare d'Austerlitz - Ivry-sur-Seine-place Gambetta - Gare des Ardoines à Vitry-sur-Seine
L10 West Extension: Boulogne-Pont de Saint Cloud - gare de Saint-Cloud

L11
North East Extension: Mairie des Lilas - Rosny-Bois-Perrier
Further North East Extensione: Rosny-Bois-Perrier - Noisy - Champs

L12
L12 North Extension: _Saint-Denis - Aubervilliers - Front Populaire_ - _Mairie d'Aubervilliers_
Further L12 Nort Extensione: _Mairie d'Aubervilliers_ - _La Courneuve - Six Routes_
L12 South Extension: Mairie d'Essy - Issy RER


----------



## alexandru.mircea

Where did you find about an extension of line 3 to Bécon?


----------



## Pierre de Coubertin

alexandru.mircea said:


> Where did you find about an extension of line 3 to Bécon?


Le 6 juin 2013, lors de la présentation du contrat de développement territorial « Boucle Nord des Hauts-de-Seine », le projet du prolongement de la ligne 3 du métro est envisagé vers la gare de Bécon-les-Bruyères et sera étudié en 2016. Il est aussi noté qu'un prolongement ultérieur de cette ligne est souhaité (vers La Garenne-Colombes ou Colombes), sans terminus précis[34]. La proposition de réaliser des études à ce sujet fait partie du projet transports de Valérie Pécresse lors de sa campagne pour les élections régionales de 2015

Are you interested abuot this extension? Do you consider it an opportunity for Paris=


----------



## Pierre de Coubertin

*L13 - L18*

Hi, this is the last Group of metro lines from L13 to L18 so we have:

L13
- L13 North Extension (Branch Asniers): _Les Courtilles_ - _Port de Gennevilliers_
_- _L13 North Extension (Branch Saint Denis): Saint-Denis - Université - Stains - La Cerisaie

L14
- L14 South Extension: Olympiades - Aeroport d'Orly
- L14 North Extension (1st phase): Saint-Lazare - Mairie de Saint-Ouen
- L14 South Extensione (2nd phase): Mairie de Saint-Ouen - Saint-Denis Pleyel

L15
- L15 South section: Noisy Champs - Pont de Sèvres
- L15 West section: Pont de Sèvres - Saint Denis Pleyel 
- L15 East section: Saint Denis Pleyel - Champingy centre

L16
- L16 Noisy Champs - Saint Denis Pleyel 

L17
- L17 Nanterre La Folie - Saint Denis Pleyel - Le Mesnil-Amelot

L18
- L18 Nanterre La Folie - Aeroport d'Orly


----------



## alexandru.mircea

It would certainly be an opportunity for me personally, as in the spring I am moving there for the long term.  I did think it would be nice to have line 3 go one station further up to Bécon but I thought it would never be taken into consideration, because the Bécon area is already well served by the line L (6 minutes to Saint-Lazare and 4 minutes to La Défense) and the Grand Paris Express line 15 will have a station there too, by 2022 I think. 
But the idea to extend line 3 up to Colombes to de-enclavate some of its badly served areas is a good idea, and it puts more weight into it compared to the idea of extending it only up to Bécon. So I hope it happens.


----------



## Pierre de Coubertin

alexandru.mircea said:


> It would certainly be an opportunity for me personally, as in the spring I am moving there for the long term.  I did think it would be nice to have line 3 go one station further up to Bécon but I thought it would never be taken into consideration, because the Bécon area is already well served by the line L (6 minutes to Saint-Lazare and 4 minutes to La Défense) and the Grand Paris Express line 15 will have a station there too, by 2022 I think.
> But the idea to extend line 3 up to Colombes to de-enclavate some of its badly served areas is a good idea, and it puts more weight into it compared to the idea of extending it only up to Bécon. So I hope it happens.


Nice, you 're going to the city of the Games 2024. I 've no doubt about it. Fantastic sport venues and an incredible transport plan (think 5 lines to serve the olympic park in Saint Denis Pleyel).


----------



## Minato ku

It's pretty incredible when you think that Saint Denis Pleyel will be served by 5 subway lines.
You have to add that this station will be connected to Saint-Denis de France RER D station. 

Even if both stations are close, today it's very long and unpleasant to go from Carrefour Pleyel to Saint-Denis de France RER. 
It's 1.5 km walk because there is no direct way to cross the large railway infrastructures there.


----------



## dougdoug

Extension of line 14 in Paris 17th district


a short documentary in French with English subtitles

http://www.constructioncayola.com/i...ans-tunnelier-qui-prolonge-ligne-14-paris.php


----------



## gt670dn

Caught a construction train in Châtelet station on Line 7 platforms back in Summer.


----------



## iampuking

dougdoug said:


> Extension of line 14 in Paris 17th district
> 
> 
> a short documentary in French with English subtitles
> 
> http://www.constructioncayola.com/i...ans-tunnelier-qui-prolonge-ligne-14-paris.php


How come the transport authorities decided against line 14 taking over one of line 13's branches?


----------



## SSCreader

Officially, the authorities said that the service disruption for existing users of the transferred branch would had been too large during the 2 years of new construction.

For political posturing, it also had the drawback that all new infrastructures would have been built inside Paris proper, whereas the politicians that made the decision wanted to favor Seine Saint-Denis.


----------



## metr0p0litain

Trains on line 14 have different voices for announcements. Why are some trains equipped with a male voice?


----------



## HARTride 2012

^^
Neat!

I'm on the Paris Metro Simulator and it has been updated to include the MF 77 railcars and the 7b/3b combination line (a.k.a. the future 19).


----------



## 00Zy99

What exactly needs to be done to start operations just on the existing 7b/3b route? How long would it take?


----------



## HARTride 2012

^^
I'm sure it's just like any major transit project. While some studies may have already been done, there are probably more that have to be conducted, plus analyzing the costs associated with the connection.

Plus, factor in new railcars, track/signal upgrades, station renovations, plus overhauling Haxo so that it can be opened to public use.


----------



## Minato ku

Line 4's platforms at Montparnasse-Bienvenue will close for work from February 27 to May 27 !!! :shocked:


----------



## Minato ku

Châtelet

A part of the new Marguerite de Navarre entrance is open 
(not yet the access to the street, its links with the Forum des Halles shopping mall).









One of the moving walkway between lines 7/11 and lines 1/4/14 is completed


----------



## LTA1992

Ahh. So this is where I have to come to see your photos Minato?

At least now I can get more regular updates on my other favorite system. I miss it so.


----------



## Minato ku

Even here I'm not very active these days. I have been very busy professionally lately.


----------



## 676882

in metro system what next is scheduled to open?


----------



## dimlys1994

From Metro Report

http://www.metro-report.com/news/ne.../grand-paris-express-civil-works-awarded.html

*Grand Paris Express civil works awarded*
03 Feb 2017










FRANCE: Project promoter Société du Grand Paris announced on February 1 that it had awarded a joint venture led by Bouygues Travaux Publics a €968m contract to undertake civil works on Section T2A of Line 15 South of the Grand Paris Express network, running from Villejuif Louis-Aragon to Créteil l’Echat.

The contract includes the construction of a 6∙6 km double-track tunnel with an internal diameter of 8∙7 m, as well as an access shaft for the two TBMs to be deployed on the project. The joint venture will also undertake civil works for the stations at Créteil l’Echat, Vert-de-Maisons, Les Ardoines and Vitry Centre

...


----------



## Minato ku

letranger said:


> in metro system what next is scheduled to open?


I would say the extention of line 12 to Mairie d'Aubervilliers followed by the line 14 to Mairie de Saint Ouen
________________________________________

Some signs indicating the closure of the line 4 platforms at Montparnasse


----------



## alexandru.mircea

Petition for the improvement of line 13: https://www.change.org/p/comité-usa...13-pour-de-meilleures-conditions-de-transport


----------



## hans280

Bouygues? Wow! What a surprise! The main contractor on the ongoing metro extension in my native Copenhagen is the Italian company Salini. This is according to EU rules that all contracts must be offered in Europe-wide competitive bidding. Do the French authorities ever accord major railway contracts to non-French companies?


----------



## Baboulinet

hans280 said:


> Bouygues? Wow! What a surprise! The main contractor on the ongoing metro extension in my native Copenhagen is the Italian company Salini. This is according to EU rules that all contracts must be offered in Europe-wide competitive bidding. Do the French authorities ever accord major railway contracts to non-French companies?


Why according major construction contracts to stranger companies when you have tons of big construction companies in your country ? (Vinci, Bouygues, Eiffage...)



> Petition for the improvement of line 13: https://www.change.org/p/comité...s-de-transport


They are already extending line 14 to Saint-Ouen...
BTW I take line 13 every days from Guy Moquet to St-denis Université and it's not that bad...


----------



## alexandru.mircea

hans280 said:


> Bouygues? Wow! What a surprise! The main contractor on the ongoing metro extension in my native Copenhagen is the Italian company Salini. This is according to EU rules that all contracts must be offered in Europe-wide competitive bidding. Do the French authorities ever accord major railway contracts to non-French companies?


Assuming these tenders are following the rules, the subsequent answer can only be that it is really hard to beat the French giants, in their home ground at least. I suspect that the fact that they still have a fair bit of the productive facilities still in France helps a lot to giv better prices. 



Baboulinet said:


> They are already extending line 14 to Saint-Ouen...
> BTW I take line 13 every days from Guy Moquet to St-denis Université and it's not that bad...


I sometimes use the other branch. From about Clichy to Saint-Lazare it can be really, really bad. Luckily I have line J closer to me than line 13.


----------



## dimlys1994

From Metro Report

http://www.metro-report.com/news/ne...w/view/acc-to-refurbish-paris-metro-cars.html

*ACC to refurbish Paris metro cars*
08 Feb 2017










FRANCE: The board of Paris metro operator RATP has named ACC Ingénierie et Maintenance as preferred bidder for a contract to refurbish up to 130 steel-wheeled MF77 trainsets operating on lines 7 and 8. Potentially costing up to €82m, the refurbishment programme is being equally funded by RATP and Ile-de-France transport authority STIF.

Worth €50m over five years, the initial phase of the programme will see 15 trainsets operating on Line 8 receive new floors and a technical upgrade. From summer 2018 the same work will be carried out on 71 trainsets operating on Line 7, which are to also receive a new interiors featuring improved lighting and a more modern colour scheme

...


----------



## Minato ku

Signs about the closure of line 4's platforms at Montparnasse-Bienvenüe

Inside line 12








Inside line 4









Transfers between line 4 and line 12 will be done at street level


----------



## fieldsofdreams

Minato ku said:


> Signs about the closure of line 4's platforms at Montparnasse-Bienvenüe
> 
> Inside line 12
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Inside line 4
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Transfers between line 4 and line 12 will be done at street level


Will there be an extra fee levied for travelers switching between those two lines? I know that transferring at street level may require an extra fee (unless you have a commuter card, similar to the setup found with Lexington Avenue/63rd in NYC).


----------



## Suburbanist

Construction is a highly localized activity. Without leaving the French government (all levels) out of blame, here is what happens in several (not all) EU countries:

- bureaucracy surrounding construction is very idiosyncratic
- labor laws are very complex
- domestic construction companies have the expertise to deal with all that bureaucracy
- any foreign competitor is usually in a consortium with a local partner

In countries where there is more transparency and predictability, more foreign competitors can actually compete in an efficient way. 

There is also tons of sub-contracting in a project like subway lines, even if the lead contractor is domestic. This is why Swiss, Italian and German companies are often supplying tunneling services all over the continent, for instance. 

Much more suspicious is the way rolling stock or signaling projects are awarded...


----------



## alexandru.mircea

Yesterday I took the Saint-Denis branch of line 13 for the first time in a while (twice, in both directions). It was out of rush hour but it was really bad. Thank **** I don't have to rely on that line.


----------



## Antje

Source: http://www.leparisien.fr/paris-7501...be-la-ligne-6-du-metro-08-02-2017-6666699.php

If an MP 73 was involved, it may be crying out for retirement since they are over 40 years old, and I do not know if the RATP wants to replace them with MP 14 or MP 89.


----------



## luacstjh98

cochise75 said:


> [2/2]
> 
> -snip-


Why is everyone trying to copy Canary Wharf nowadays? First Hudson Yards, now this...


----------



## 00Zy99

Canary Wharf wasn't the pioneer. There are stations in Moscow and Washington that are similar. Its just a generically pleasant way to enter a station.


----------



## Suburbanist

luacstjh98 said:


> Why is everyone trying to copy Canary Wharf nowadays? First Hudson Yards, now this...


It is a modern design for new entrances, meant to be used primarily through escalators. This is cheaper than staggered escalators.


----------



## Antje

I wonder what are the official Pantone colours for the Paris Métro, RER, Tram and Transilien lines?


Let’s explain Pantone to RATP. by Mx Jena, on Flickr


----------



## Estourbi

The preliminary works for the construction of line 15 have consisted thus far of getting underground infrastructures out of the way. But this month, it started to become serious with the demolition of several buildings for the Gare d'Issy station.










The ground floor of this building will be the main access to the station, the top floors will be apartments. 150 000 passengers a day are expected to use it. There's an estimated 45 000 (and rising) inhabitants in a 1 km radius.

Here are the photos of the buildings being demolished or about to be :










Say goodbye to the adequately named Café de la Gare (café of the station)























































On the other side of the road they have demolished a parking lot and R+1 shops, as the actual station will lay 22 meters below.


----------



## ed24

Are they allowing any provision for a Line 12 extension to the station?


----------



## Estourbi

Yes. The extension of the line to Gare d'Issy has been part of the SDRIF (Shéma Directeur de la Région Ile-de-France - that is to say the regional transport plan) since 2008 and has been confirmed recently. So they had plenty of time to prepare 
Line 12 should follow roughly the Victor Cresson avenue, go through one arch (but underground of course) of the RER C viaduct in order to avoid weakening the pillars and the station should be somewhere below the Verdun avenue, near the new station building.
That is probably one of the reasons the main access point for the Gare d'Issy station is to the side of the actual L15 station and not simply on top of it, so that it sits halfway, or there about, between the platforms of the two lines.
Of course, this extension won't take place before long (around 2030) and the preliminary studies have not been completed yet. So the details could still change quite a bit.


----------



## VincentB_

mrsmartman said:


> Cut-and-cover is still the best method of subway construction.


Well... Sometimes this is true but this method in some case has several drawbacks.

It's cheaper than a tunnel built with a boring machine ; and the tunnel will be very close to the surface : that means, an easy access for passengers.

But that means that the tunnel will follow the same path as the streets ; in an old european city like Paris, that means very tight curves. You can clearly see that on the oldest lines.


----------



## Suburbanist

VincentB_ said:


> Well... Sometimes this is true but this method in some case has several drawbacks.
> 
> It's cheaper than a tunnel built with a boring machine ; and the tunnel will be very close to the surface : that means, an easy access for passengers.
> 
> But that means that the tunnel will follow the same path as the streets; in an old european city like Paris, that means very tight curves. You can clearly see that on the oldest lines.


Cut-and-cover is not necessarily cheaper. TBM technology evolved a lot. Furthermore, in modern cities, you cannot just shut down water and sewage mains for months in front of buildings. Tearing up all utilities and relocating pipes and wires is extremely time-consuming and expensive if you assume all services are to be kept running throughout the project. The complexity of infrastructure buried under streets and carriageways of modern cities is substantially more than 120 years ago. Cut and cover is also affected by modern rules that limit dust emission on such projects.

You cannot just shut down a whole block, leave residents to carry water on buckets, draw a semi-open sewage pipe in the sidewalk, take electricity and phone lines down, and tell residents to weather it while breathing dust.


----------



## Minato ku

The line 12 extension is not built using cut and cover method, the tunnel was built using a tbm.
It's the stations that are built cut and cover.

______________________________________

Montparnasse on line 4 reopened last friday.
They strengthened the platforms.


----------



## Lor92

Hello everyone, I've got a question for you. 
Is this the only thread about the Metro of Paris on SkyScraperCity, or is there an official main thread in the French subforum? I couldn't find one so I was wondering where I could have a chat with the actual users (not that I'm assuming no one here has ever taken the metro in Paris, I just thought that I could find more local people in a French thread). 

I'll probably be in Paris next September and being a huge metro fan I'm looking for some advice about where to go and what to see.


----------



## mrsmartman

Lor92 said:


> Hello everyone, I've got a question for you.
> Is this the only thread about the Metro of Paris on SkyScraperCity, or is there an official main thread in the French subforum? I couldn't find one so I was wondering where I could have a chat with the actual users (not that I'm assuming no one here has ever taken the metro in Paris, I just thought that I could find more local people in a French thread).
> 
> I'll probably be in Paris next September and being a huge metro fan I'm looking for some advice about where to go and what to see.


Paris Metro is the world record holder for the most reverse loops.


























Paris Metro is mostly built by the "cut-and-cover" method. However, its stations have a vault-shaped design.


----------



## nanar

mrsmartman said:


> Paris Metro is mostly built by the "cut-and-cover" method. However, its stations have a vault-shaped design.


No, no, it's not true

When sections of line or station were built by the cut-and-cover method
http://www.unjourdeplusaparis.com/files/2016/05/travaux-metro-paris.jpg

=> they look, inside, like this : http://projets-architecte-urbanisme...n-metro-hotel-de-ville-paris-1900-700x477.jpg. Such section/method are not majority.


Vaulted sections or stations were generally bored, by such method :
http://www.ecribouille.net/wp-content/uploads/2013/09/Construction-metro-paris-1.jpg


----------



## mrsmartman

nanar said:


> No, no, it's not true
> 
> When sections of line or station were built by the cut-and-cover method
> http://www.unjourdeplusaparis.com/files/2016/05/travaux-metro-paris.jpg
> 
> => they look, inside, like this : http://projets-architecte-urbanisme...n-metro-hotel-de-ville-paris-1900-700x477.jpg. Such section/method are not majority.
> 
> 
> Vaulted sections or stations were generally bored, by such method :
> http://www.ecribouille.net/wp-content/uploads/2013/09/Construction-metro-paris-1.jpg


Thanks for the clarification. Why the routes of the metro were aligned to streets if they were constructed by tunnel boring?


----------



## AsHalt

mrsmartman said:


> Thanks for the clarification. Why the routes of the metro were aligned to streets if they were constructed by tunnel boring?


Much easier, plus less aboveground​ structures affected. 
It's the same modern day.


----------



## Lor92

mrsmartman said:


> Paris Metro is the world record holder for the most reverse loops.


Isn't it forbidden to stay aboard the train after it reaches the terminus? Is that tolerated?


----------



## VincentB_

Lor92 said:


> Isn't it forbidden to stay aboard the train after it reaches the terminus? Is that tolerated?


In fact I don't know... but it happens very often, by accident especially on automated lines (M12 and M14), when people (because they were distracted, because they fell asleep...) forget to go out and are then trapped in the train. 



Lor92 said:


> I'll probably be in Paris next September and being a huge metro fan I'm looking for some advice about where to go and what to see.


It's very difficult to give you an answer... other than "everywhere and everything" :lol: And it depends if you're more interested in history or technology.

My advices :

- do not focus on the metro only ; the network is fully integrated and we don't make any difference between the different means of transport when we are inside the city limits ; and as the metro runs mostly underground, it's not the best way to have a good look on the city ;

- the first thing to do is to buy a "Navigo découverte" contactless pass ; it's cheap, easy to use and you'll have the feeling to be a real parisian for the whole week :lol:


----------



## nanar

mrsmartman said:


> Thanks for the clarification. Why the routes of the metro were aligned to streets if they were constructed by tunnel boring?


&


AsHalt said:


> Much easier, plus less aboveground​ structures affected.
> It's the same modern day.


50 years before metro contruction, G.E. Haussmann, prefect of Paris during Second French Empire _(Napoleon III Emperor)_
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Georges-Eugène_Haussmann
realized a lot of great avenues and boulevards *through* Paris _(in red)_
http://www.wmaker.net/opcc/photo/art/default/486421-595425.jpg?v=1289481835


This gave very convenient ways for métro.


----------



## Lor92

VincentB_ said:


> It's very difficult to give you an answer... other than "everywhere and everything"  And it depends if you're more interested in history or technology.


Let's say 60% technology, 40% history  



VincentB_ said:


> - do not focus on the metro only ; the network is fully integrated and we don't make any difference between the different means of transport when we are inside the city limits ; and as the metro runs mostly underground, it's not the best way to have a good look on the city ;


You're right, this is why I was trying to understand which stations are absolutely a must-see. The last (and only) time I went to Paris, the Montmartre Funicular was closed, so that's one place where I sould to go. I would kill to get in the ghost/abandoned stations, but I know they are almost never opened to the public. 



VincentB_ said:


> - the first thing to do is to buy a "Navigo découverte" contactless pass ; it's cheap, easy to use and you'll have the feeling to be a real parisian for the whole week


Actually, since I'll be staying there from Friday to Monday, and since I'm still 25, I was willing to buy the Ticket Jeunes Weekend (2x4€) and concentrate most of my public transport trips in the weekend itself. I've already heard of Navigo but I think it'll be more useful to me the next times I'll be in Paris


----------



## Pierre de Coubertin

Hi, 
how 're going the works in Saint Denis Pleyel, very interesting interchange, where is planned will be served by 5 metro lines. Have the works started yet?
Is there anyone that could post a pic of the area, in case works started.


Thanks


----------



## Estourbi

Villejuif Institut Gustave Roussy Station preparatory works (future line 14 and 15 station, 100 000 passagers expected):


















































































As a bonus the Villejuif-Aragon station works (line 7 and 15). Not much happening on the surface though, execept that the entire Jean Jaurès street, République avenue, Maxime Gorki boulevard junction is a big mess:


----------



## alexandru.mircea

I see the RATP website has a new design and I can't find the ticket price calculator that they used to have, does anyone know if it's still there somewhere?

Normally I would have expected to find it here: https://www.ratp.fr/titres-et-tarifs/billet-ile-de-france


----------



## cochise75

Extension of line 14, porte de Clichy.

Yesterday :


Prolongement Métro ligne 14 - Porte de Clichy [Paris XVIIe] by Cochise75, sur Flickr


Prolongement Métro ligne 14 - Porte de Clichy [Paris XVIIe] by Cochise75, sur Flickr


----------



## Bren

Line 4 automation


----------



## Tyger-Wyger

@ charmers

It took years of off and on chipping away at the system. At first I thought I would never get it done as the system is so large but once I started in earnest, it went by quickly.

The same for the RER, which is split between RATP and SNCF. It took me three or four tries to get that last bit of the Green or D Line to Criel and back because of works on the line, no Sunday service, and so on. It took me a while to figure out there was only one Green train to Criel and back on workdays. There is planty of other service on the line but a lot of it is run by SNCF rather than by the RER. Eventually I got it all sorted out and finally finished that one last section.

Now I'm working on the trams. Once they are finished, I will declare victory and go home.


----------



## Minato ku

Saint-Placide 
Installation of new turnstiles









_The current turnstiles are located on platforms_


----------



## 00Zy99

oooh....

Cardboard.

Nice.


----------



## FabriFlorence

Minato ku said:


> Saint-Placide
> Installation of new turnstiles
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _The current turnstiles are located on platforms_


I don't like the turnstiles located on platforms in a side platform station because they don't allow to the passengers who get off to the wrong station to reach the mezzanine and to change direction without pay a new ticket. hno:


----------



## luacstjh98

FabriFlorence said:


> I don't like the turnstiles located on platforms in a side platform station because they don't allow to the passengers who get off to the wrong station to reach the mezzanine and to change direction without pay a new ticket. hno:


Those stations were designed at a time where there weren't any need for turnstiles, so I guess compromises have to be made...


----------



## Neric007

So it seems that the platform doors for the automation of line 4 will be higher than the ones on line 1, right ?

I've always found the doors of the line 1 to be very ugly, which is even more upsetting since it totally destroys the efforts they put into the aethetics of some stations such as Louvre-Rivoli or Franklin-Roosevelt.


----------



## Estourbi

In our ongoing series about the construction works on line 15 (South), here are the pictures of Les Ardoines station (currently a RER C only station):



























































































95 000 passengers are expected to use this station once completed. There are plans to build up the area around the station, which is mostly industrial on the river side (east) and made up of single family homes on the other (around 17 000 inhabitants in the vicinity.)


----------



## mrsmartman

It seems Parisians are more tolerant of disruption during metro construction, which helps driving costs down.


----------



## Minato ku

^^ Les Ardoines is a bit in middle of nowhere. 
Construction work can use a lot of space there.


----------



## mrsmartman

^^ The best metro stations are built by the "cut-and-cover" method.


----------



## parcdesprinces

^^ Not necessarily. (at least IMHO)


----------



## VincentB_

Walking along the banks of the river Seine a month ago...

Works on the M4 (warning 56k) :


----------



## Fabio1976

This metro must be 24/7 !!


----------



## VincentB_

Fabio1976 said:


> This metro must be 24/7 !!


???

This is irrelevant. Daily maintenance is mandatory especially on such an old network and that can be done only during the night. Moreover, night busses provide a very good service when the metro is closed ; I've had to use them many times to go back from Montparnasse station to my flat in Levallois when my TGV was late (well... every time i took the TGV hno: ).


----------



## sotonsi

VincentB_ said:


> ???
> 
> This is irrelevant.


Judging by his similar spam on the London thread, it seems like he's a New York fanboy* obsessed with this idea of 24h Metro and unable to understand the issues around why it is very hard to do outside of NYC or new systems.

*Though not a New Yorker as he said something in a way that New Yorkers wouldn't say, and would say isn't correct.


----------



## LTA1992

sotonsi said:


> Judging by his similar spam on the London thread, it seems like he's a New York fanboy* obsessed with this idea of 24h Metro and unable to understand the issues around why it is very hard to do outside of NYC or new systems.
> 
> *Though not a New Yorker as he said something in a way that New Yorkers wouldn't say, and would say isn't correct.


As a NYer who has been to Paris, I don't think they need 27/7 service. The city is much smaller than ours and the Noctillien is fast. Just make sure you get on the right one lol.


----------



## Clery

First thing, all those Paris projects aren't delivered yet, and I'm the kind of people who only believes it when he sees it. Second, the comparison between Moscow and Paris stops about there, considering that Moscow has a much higher annual ridership and Paris has a lot more stations.

Moscow and Paris metro are very different in nature. That's what I like about older systems like NYC, London, Boston, Tokyo, they are very different of one another.


----------



## Blackhavvk

Clery said:


> First thing, all those Paris projects aren't delivered yet, and I'm the kind of people who only believes it when he sees it. Second, the comparison between Moscow and Paris stops about there, considering that Moscow has a much higher annual ridership and Paris has a lot more stations.
> 
> Moscow and Paris metro are very different in nature. That's what I like about older systems like NYC, London, Boston, Tokyo, they are very different of one another.


Totally agree with you. I would most like to see the further development of European systems. They have a great identity. It would be very interesting to see many different major subways, rather than the 10 largest Chinese.


----------



## Neric007

I really like the raw stone look of under-renovation stations and I always wonder why they just don't make some of them look like that.


----------



## Clery

Neric007 said:


> I really like the raw stone look of under-renovation stations and I always wonder why they just don't make some of them look like that.


They've done so in Stockholm metro.

I agree that it's cool. The only issue is the lack of light.


----------



## nanar

Not the same : 
in Stockholm such stations are directly bored in natural rock, 
in Paris, stations and tunnels are built with stones and cement, _(like a cellar)_, as you can see under 
https://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/f/f7/Paris_Metro_construction_03300288-3.jpg

http://a406.idata.over-blog.com/610...is_-_Travaux_de_construction_ligne_9_-_01.jpg


----------



## Suburbanist

Paris soil is not glacial rock like Stockholm. You would have much leaks and what not if stations did not have ceilings. Glacial rock is ultra-compressed, stable and have some impermeable layers.


----------



## Minato ku

Paris is full of groundwater.


----------



## Aokromes

Falubaz said:


> 2nd? You think Moscow will grow more?


Line 11 will add 66 km to the already 414kms of moscow metro.


----------



## dars-dm

Is line 15 planned to be entirely underground?


----------



## cochise75

extension :














































Source : https://twitter.com/IDFmobilites





Source : https://www.lemoniteur.fr/article/a...genie-civil-de-la-ligne-4-s-achevent-35426604


----------



## DiogoBaptista

Arts et Métiers

Paris_ArtsEtMetiers_MP59_5545_Ligne11_05042018 by Torsten Giesen, no Flickr


----------



## DiogoBaptista

Châtelet

Paris_Chatelet_MP89CA_Zug02+04_Ligne14_05042018 by Torsten Giesen, no Flickr


----------



## Minato ku

Do you notice something with this entrance?
Something has been updated


DSC052284 by Minato ku, sur Flickr


DSC052286 by Minato ku, sur Flickr


----------



## Neric007

I'm confused... What is it ?


----------



## parcdesprinces

^^ The station name above the usual RATP map is now in a roundish style.

(which is a not so great "update" IMHO)




MY two cents.


----------



## Bren

New livery for the Paris metro rolling stock.










http://www.leparisien.fr/info-paris-ile-de-france-oise/transports/paris-bientot-des-metros-bleus-29-04-2018-7689669.php


----------



## ArunasTravelPhoto




----------



## Neric007

I have nothing against that new blue livery since I find the current green one kinda odd (I wish they had chosen the same dark green than the one used for newstands and morris columns...). However, iI wish the color will be more present than what it is on the above picture, it looks too white imo.


----------



## Clery

Bren said:


> New livery for the Paris metro rolling stock.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.leparisien.fr/info-paris-ile-de-france-oise/transports/paris-bientot-des-metros-bleus-29-04-2018-7689669.php


For those knowing the football rivalry between Paris and Marseille, it's kind of funny.


----------



## parcdesprinces

Clery said:


> For those knowing the football rivalry between Paris and Marseille, it's kind of funny.


Hopefully I don't know this so-called rivalry shifty.





:runaway:


----------



## Antje

DiogoBaptista said:


> Hi, Hello!
> 
> Can someone explain me why theres correspondance between line 8 and 9 at Richelieu and not in the other stations (Grands Boulevards and Bonne Nouvelle) ?
> Why the symbol is different?
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you!


Duplication: this is also the case with shared tracks on the tube network in London, e.g. Euston Square, Ickenham and Plaistow.

Source: https://tfl.gov.uk/maps/track/tube


----------



## bat753

DiogoBaptista said:


> Hi, Hello!
> 
> Can someone explain me why theres correspondance between line 8 and 9 at Richelieu and not in the other stations (Grands Boulevards and Bonne Nouvelle) ?
> Why the symbol is different?
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you!


I'm sorry but I don't understand your question : are you asking why there is only 1 connection between line 8 ans 9 ?!


----------



## bat753

Clery said:


> The Northern extension of line 14 isn't due to open in 2020, unless it's not officially labelled "Grand Paris Express".
> 
> Haven't works of the first eastbound extension of line 11 already started as well? RATP claims "works phase" officially started in 2015. Wikipedia even specifies structural works started on December 10th, 2016.


The northern extension of line 14 is due to open in 2020  

Also, extension works of line 11 started :


----------



## Stuu

DiogoBaptista said:


> Hi, Hello!
> 
> Can someone explain me why theres correspondance between line 8 and 9 at Richelieu and not in the other stations (Grands Boulevards and Bonne Nouvelle) ?
> Why the symbol is different?
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you!


Because if you are coming from the west then it makes sense to change at the first station (Richelieu). Coming from the east it makes sense also to change at the first station (République). There is no sensible reason to change at either of the other two


----------



## DaeguDuke

You can change though, so why not label them? As far as I can tell, those are the only two transfer stations that aren’t labelled as such on the whole metro map. London does something different - where the lines run the same route, the stations are labelled differently so it is obvious you could change between services, then marks where transfers to other rail/transport is available.
Seems odd to make this exception for just Grands Boylevards and Bonne Nouvelle


----------



## DaeguDuke

You can change though, so why not label them? As far as I can tell, those are the only two transfer stations that aren’t labelled as such on the whole metro map. London does something different - where the lines run the same route, the stations are labelled differently so it is obvious you could change between services, then marks where transfers to other rail/transport is available.
Seems odd to make this exception for just Grands Boylevards and Bonne Nouvelle


----------



## Stuu

^^

London does exactly the same - Gloucester Road is the most equivalent location. Other stations either side are more sensible interchanges so it's not labelled as an interchange. 

Actually according to Wikipedia there is no interchange possible at the two stations, although checking streetview it shows both lines on all of the stairs so not sure if that's true. It's years since I used either station so I can't remember


----------



## DiogoBaptista

DaeguDuke said:


> You can change though, so why not label them? As far as I can tell, those are the only two transfer stations that aren’t labelled as such on the whole metro map. London does something different - where the lines run the same route, the stations are labelled differently so it is obvious you could change between services, then marks where transfers to other rail/transport is available.
> Seems odd to make this exception for just Grands Boylevards and Bonne Nouvelle


Thats the point! You can also change line on the other stations but they're not with the same symbol.


----------



## Clery

Antje said:


> Duplication: this is also the case with shared tracks on the tube network in London, e.g. Euston Square, Ickenham and Plaistow.


There's actually no shared track between line 8 and line 9. Both have their dedicated infrastructures,







being built below







.

As a matter of fact, there's no shared track at all in the Paris metro. The 16 different lines are all operated on 100% dedicated infrastructures.




DaeguDuke said:


> You can change though, so why not label them?


I live near Grands Boulevards station. Indeed, the transfer is possible, there's even a sign showing the direction to follow.

The reason why connections aren't shown on the map is just to make it look more simple. Travelers have no reason to change at Grands Boulevards or Bonne Nouvelle so it's pointless to tell them they can.











Grands Boulevards



















Grands Boulevards











There are other cases of connections which are not shown but which actually exists. For instance,







won't show any connection with







on the line map above train doors:





Click to enlarge

Yet that connection technically exists. You can go from Saint-Lazare to Opéra following underground corridors without exiting the network. The thing is just that it's awfully long, hence why RATP doesn't show it in order to discourage it.


----------



## Stuu

DiogoBaptista said:


> Thats the point! You can also change line on the other stations but they're not with the same symbol.


What journey can you do where it is more sensible to change at one of those stations instead of one either side?


----------



## DiogoBaptista

Any news or new pics of *Trinité – d'Estienne d'Orves* renovation? Thank you


----------



## Clery

DiogoBaptista said:


> Any news or new pics of *Trinité – d'Estienne d'Orves* renovation? Thank you


Here's how was Trinité station today at 1pm. Hope that's fresh enough for you. 

I've just taken those pics with my iphone. As you can see works aren't finished yet.


----------



## alexandru.mircea

DiogoBaptista said:


> Hi, Hello!
> 
> Can someone explain me why theres correspondance between line 8 and 9 at Richelieu and not in the other stations (Grands Boulevards and Bonne Nouvelle) ?
> Why the symbol is different?
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you!


But the correspondence between 8 and 9 IS marked for Grands Boulevards and Bonne Nouvelle. I don't know why it was maked differently, without the white bubbles, I can presume they wanted to suggest they are less important. But on the current official map all four of the correspondances are marked with the white bubbles, now.

EDIT: by official map I was referring to that of the STIF, but that of RATP still has the bi-coloured bubbles.


----------



## alexandru.mircea

bat753 said:


> Also, extension works of line 11 started :


Some more pics:



ZeusUpsistos said:


> *Rosny Bois-Perrier extension*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> System : Métro de Paris
> 
> Status : Under construction
> 
> Estimated completion : 2022
> 
> Length : 5,4 km
> 
> Stations : 6
> 
> Locations : Les Lilas, Romainville, Noisy-le-Sec, Montreuil, Rosny-sous-Bois
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Serge Gainsbourg :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> La Dhuys :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rosny-Bois-Perrier :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More photos here


----------



## abctje

It's good to see Paris getting better connections. Nice picture update as well.


----------



## DiogoBaptista

:cheers:

*Rosny Bois-Perrier extension*

WOW nice project! Its great how it mixes the old style (with the traditional white tiles) into a modern look!

*Trinité – d'Estienne d'Orves*

Thank you so much Clery for your great pictures updtading the restauration works on Trinité – d'Estienne d'Orves station bringing the old style back to our days! 

Its nice to see that Paris Metro its working on really hard improving a great network and bringing the old vintage style back always on a modern way.

Great job!


----------



## kLumpel

WOW, good job! After years of slow construction (one station at a time at the highest!) now Paris is speeding up. Glad to see it.


----------



## HARTride 2012

DiogoBaptista said:


> :cheers:
> 
> *Rosny Bois-Perrier extension*
> 
> WOW nice project! Its great how it mixes the old style (with the traditional white tiles) into a modern look!


I like that too, not like the (1) between the older stations and LaDefense (going from old style to a somewhat bland look).

And for some reason, my gut feeling just tells me that an MP 89CC trainset (or 2) will get shoved over to the (11). 45 MP 73s versus 52 MP 89CCs. I don't think there'd be room for all of them on the (6).


----------



## largoparentesis

Hello!


In October I travel to Paris, and one of the things that strikes me the most is the metro, and I have the following questions.


1-In what lines can I find trains with pneumatic wheels? I want to see the brother trains of the Metro de Santiago jajaj. 




2- What is the frequency of the L3Bis ?.





And the last. 



Is it very complicated to take pictures in the Metro? :colbert:



Thanks!


----------



## Flo Flo

You have multiple choices :cheers:

Lines 1, 4, 6, 11 and 14 are with tyre-rubbed trains. Nevertheless, I recommend you to go either on lines 4, 6 or 11 to take photos because for the others, their are doors blocking the track view.

It's not difficult to take photos in the subway but considering the massive rush at peak hours I would suggest you to avoid this period if you want to have a proper view on the stations.

I have no idea for the frequency on Line 3Bis but probably not much. :nuts:


----------



## Neric007

alexandru.mircea said:


> ^ Finally, there is one more thing to say - there is a very conservative body that would be involved in the decision making process, which are called something like Architectes des bâtiments de France (ABF) and are supposed to preserve the integrity of Paris' visual identity, and based on their record, they would never approve the overground elevator boxes (like this one) anywhere in the protected areas of the city, which is the majority of its territory. Although now that I googled their name, it would seem that the recent waves of deregulation have made their opinion from definitive to advisory, at least to a certain extent.


Elevator boxes are not more visually intrusive than the Sanisettes (public restrooms) or the newstands and those two are everywhere so I doubt that's a reason. Problem is more cost related and available space on both the platform and the ground.


----------



## alexandru.mircea

^ if you follow the activity of the ABF you'll be astonished at the amounts of common sense stuff they've been stupidly rejecting, starting with trees (to preserve the "minerality" of various places), bycicle lanes or coloured asphalt. The most recent higher profile struggle has been that of the public space around the Panthéon, which they've refused to let it be turned into anything else than the parking lot that it has been for decades. Recently the council had the idea of bypassing them by not touching any stone and instead using only temporary furniture. Personally I don't like how it looks (see here), but I love it as a middle finger in the direction of the ABF.


----------



## sergiogiorgini

VincentB_ said:


> Have you ever been to Paris ? That's not so simple.
> 
> The parisian metro is full of stairs. That means, elevators for disabled people have to be built directly between the surface and the platforms.
> 
> The problem is that , even when the stations are located just under the streets (and that's not always the case... it 's true only for the oldest stations like those of the line 1) the platforms are very often located under buildings !
> 
> Never forget that if Paris is known by foreigners for some large boulevards, it's basically a medieval city with very narrow streets. Free place is scarce on the surface.
> 
> Adding elevators on the RER C would be much more easy but irrelevant because people in wheelchairs from the patforms have no access to the trains ! There's a large step...


The London Tube has many stairs as well, yet even a deep, complex station like Bond Street is now completely accessible. Where there’s a will, there’s a way.


----------



## reno.

VincentB_ said:


> ---------------
> 
> Nation (M6) ; access to the train on the right was forbidden ; it was full of engineers and computers.



Look on the train, there is a step.
No need to get people there if they can only stare at the passing trains....
Plus, the handle for openning the door is way above standard, so until trains dont change, i dont think IDFM will do something. (IDFM = Ile De France Mobilité)



In fact there is only 3% accessible, it's only on line 14 (most recent line)


----------



## zk000

The one step into the train ppl on wheelchair would be able to combat i guess, dont you think?


----------



## Vaud

sergiogiorgini said:


> The London Tube has many stairs as well, yet even a deep, complex station like Bond Street is now completely accessible. Where there’s a will, there’s a way.


The London tube is definitely not a role model to follow in terms of accessibility. The system has very few stations with street-to-platform lifts. Bond Street being of those very few stations. For example, in the whole central line, only Greenford, Bond Street, Tottenham Court Road, Stratford, Woodford, Hainault, Buckhurst and Epping have lifts to the platforms. That's 8 out of 49 stations. The only sections that are well-accessible in the London network are the Jubilee line extension past Waterloo, and the DLR.


----------



## sergiogiorgini

^^ You _are_ aware of the fact that these are antique deep-level stations full of stairs and that any accessible tube station is actually a huge feat?

The difference here is that London took for instance Crossrail and Thameslink as an opportunity to add elevators not just to the Crossrail/Thameslink platforms, but also to the tube platforms in the same station. Paris has done no such thing with the RER/Métro stations or those where M14 meets other Métro lines.

London is working on this issue and will continue to do so. Paris, not so much.


----------



## DaeguDuke

Ah, yes, London doing the bare minimum since 2007 is certainly reason to be thankful! I’m sure wheelchair users will be ecstatic that whilst completely rebuilding the Thameslink elevated zone 1 stations they added lifts - what equivalent project in Paris have allowed them to completely rebuild elevated stations this year? I can’t think of a single equivalent opportunity. Sure, Crossrail will bring improvements, but the trains will not be accessible (presumably without a ramp) from the vast majority of platforms.

Rer A was opened nearly 50 years ago, what London lines built 50 years ago are accessible? Hint: none.

Besides, could you explain to me what use an elevator is to the RER when trains are double-decker?

This is a really stupid argument. You’re trying to compare different systems, built in different decades, with projects that are only now being constructed! Saying London is making a terrible effort now (the lack of platform-train accessibility on Crossrail is disgusting) is a disappointing “win” for you


----------



## 437.001

^^
Er... :hmm:
Ok, it's a smaller network, but in Barcelona, both the metro, and the FGC and Renfe commuter rail stations, are massively being upgraded for the handicapped.
This includes upgrading all the stations built in the 1920's (the oldest in Barcelona).

That said, even if you buy new trains with at least one step-free door per train, and even if you put lifts in all stations and higher platforms... there's one problem. 
Stations on a bend are nigh on impossible for wheel chairs.

The goal is to have 100% of metro and commuter rail stations accessible for the handicapped, and they're closer and closer to making it.


----------



## reno.

zk000 said:


> The one step into the train ppl on wheelchair would be able to combat i guess, dont you think?



I'am 100% in favor off full accessibility, yes they maybe can cross the stair, but :


 There is also a gap
 Some station are curved
 This is Paris, on peak hours this is really crowded, trains are almost full.
 There is no space on the train to park the wheelchair (against immovable surface)

So, make the path accessible is cool but there is no need to spent billions if people cant reallly use it.


----------



## DaeguDuke

437.001 said:


> ^^
> Er... :hmm:
> Ok, it's a smaller network, but in Barcelona, both the metro, and the FGC and Renfe commuter rail stations, are massively being upgraded for the handicapped.



This. Barcelona can afford to be critical if they are actually fixing it. Saying that London will make progress (looking at the Crossrail map, they won't), is BS. London is sh*t for accessibility, Paris is no better or worse.


At the end of the day, M14 was built nearly 20 years ago, not long after the Jubliee. It's the only line in Paris without a large gap between the platform and the trains, plus plenty of RER trains have stairs. Could/should they have made it accessible? Yes. Are they any worse than London? No. Grand Express Paris will be accessible, whereas Crossrail will only be partly accessible. No doubt further upgrades in the future will fix some problems - but it is significantly difficult to add lifts to the subsurface lines without demolishing buildings along the street to make room for elevators. London has no plan to demolish historic buildings to make their subsurface metro lines accessible, why should Paris be expected to?


----------



## Minato ku

The scale is just massive, Paris is not just an old network, it's a big old network.
The old station are not just few tens like in Barcelona but are numbered in hundreds.

Paris has 298 underground stations built before WWII (by station, I mean one, so transfer station will be divided into sereval stations).
I don't think there is any other subway network with a such large number of old underground station, maybe New York City subway
Large part of New York City subway or London Underground stations are above the ground.



reno. said:


> In fact there is only 3% accessible, it's only on line 14 (most recent line)


A bit more actually since every stations built since 1990 are accessible but not signaled as accessible because most of the rest of the line isn't.
That's why only the line 14 is marketed as accessible but you will find other step free stations or stations with lifts. 
Lifts have been built in most of the elevated stations on lines 2 and 6.

My station Mairie de Montrouge on line 4 is obviously fully accessible but not the rest of the line except Porte d'Orleans where lifts have been added in 2014.



sergiogiorgini said:


> The conversion of the old railway tunnel to the RER C was not used as an opportunity to add many elevators to that line; Luxembourg (RER B) is only now receiving an elevator.


Luxembourg took a lot more time than planned because of some structural issue. Lifts have been added on all the other RATP stations decade ago.

About the RER C, if you look the two most important station in term of traffic.
Saint-Michel Notre Dame would need to be completely rebuilt to become accessible. The step is just too big between the train and the platform.
Bibliotheque Francois Mitterrand built in 2000 is accessible.

I think that Gare d'Austerlitz has lifts, same things for all the stations along the VMI branch that opened in 1988. Other have lifts like Invalides, Musée d'Orsay...
The only issue would be the gap between the trains and the platforms.


----------



## Minato ku

Raspail
All the doors have been installed, next station Montparnasse.


Raspail by Minato ku, sur Flickr


Raspail by Minato ku, sur Flickr


----------



## Stuu

DaeguDuke said:


> ...whereas Crossrail will only be partly accessible.


Sorry to go off the topic, but every station served by Crossrail will be step-free from the street to the platform?

As in Paris there are lots of places where there will inevitably be gaps between the trains and the platforms, but the costs of rebuilding all those platforms would be astronomical. It's just not realistic except over the very long term


----------



## DaeguDuke

No? Every single one of the Grand Paris Express stations will be fully accessible, whereas Crossrail (built around the same time) will only be partially accessible. 

I know it’s expensive, that’s why Paris hasn’t demolished half the city retrofitting its old stations. It is why London has no plans to either.

My point remains that Crossrail will be as accessible as most RER stations. Hardly a beacon considering the RER was built 4 decades ago! Claiming that Crossrail is great, whilst the RER is terrible, is stupid as there’s not a big difference between them


----------



## 437.001

DaeguDuke said:


> No doubt further upgrades in the future will fix some problems - but it is significantly difficult to add lifts to the subsurface lines without demolishing buildings along the street to make room for elevators.


:hmm: By that you mean that many stations in both London and Paris are in very narrow streets?
Because otherwise, where is the problem?



DaeguDuke said:


> London has no plan to demolish historic buildings to make their subsurface metro lines accessible, why should Paris be expected to?


Would they really have to demolish historic buildings to make room for lifts?

In Barcelona in some cases they've built new corridors which lead to the lifts. 
They're usually narrower and bendier than the main corridors. But they can be long(ish).

The only station in Barcelona where it's really hard to make it accessible is Maragall on L5 (narrow island platform on a bend, built in the 1950's).
I think less than 10 stations aren't made accessible yet. 

However, stations on bends will in many cases never be fully accessible, albeit their accessibility can become full on one platform, and partial on the other platform, like accessible for pushchairs, luggage, or elderly people, which will use the lifts anyway, but not accessible for wheel chairs. 
Let's not forget that not only people on wheel chairs or crutches have accessibility problems.

Besides, in Barcelona, in the old metro stations which are double-ended, usually only one access is made accessible.
In stations which are not double-ended, obviously that access gets upgraded. In other cases, a whole new access has been created. 
But it's also true than in many cases, Barcelona streets are wider and less bendy than in Paris or London.

Then there's also the case of the Madrid metro line 3, which was extended south of Legazpi, which meant that all the original stations (most from the 1920's/1930's), had to have its platforms lenghtened, which allowed them to be made accessible, but that was an exceptional case, which I think in London could happen only on the Waterloo & City Line, and in Paris... :hmm: ...maybe lines 3b and 7b (not sure)? 



Minato ku said:


> The scale is just massive, Paris is not just an old network, it's a big old network.
> The old station are not just few tens like in Barcelona but are numbered in hundreds.
> 
> Paris has 298 underground stations built before WWII (by station, I mean one, so transfer station will be divided into several stations).
> I don't think there is any other subway network with a such large number of old underground station


I understand that, but only if a station is listed ("classée" in French). And even in that case, much could be said and thought about.
But if it isn't listed, I think the age of a station is not a particularly acceptable excuse for them to not be made accessible.
And in fact, many old stations have been upgraded many times over the decades.



Minato ku said:


> Luxembourg took a lot more time than planned because of some structural issue. Lifts have been added on all the other RATP stations decade ago.


Was Luxembourg built in the 19th century? Or that was Port-Royal? Or both?



Minato ku said:


> About the RER C, if you look the two most important station in term of traffic.
> Saint-Michel Notre Dame would need to be completely rebuilt to become accessible.


Why? Can't they just heighten the platforms?
Many stations in Barcelona have seen their platforms heightened in order to make them accessible.
This includes 19th century underground stations like Passeig de Gracia (Renfe), and 1920's underground stations like Catalunya (Renfe and FGC).

Or is it a matter of loading gauge?



Minato ku said:


> The only issue would be the gap between the trains and the platforms.


Only if the stations are on a bend, or if the loading gauge is particularly wide, or wider than in other stations.


----------



## reno.

Luxembourg : 1892 (open:3/31/1895)
Port-Royal : 1895



wikipedia said:


> Line M6
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Par Chris Sampson — SAINT MICHEL-01 080414 CPS, CC BY 2.0, https://commons.wikimedia.org/w/index.php?curid=35889121
> RER B
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RER C


It's on a bend.


----------



## bat753

New design for the transport tickets (spring 2019); then, they will be progressively deleted.










New design for the transport card, named Navigo (spring 2019): the blue card will be the new one.


----------



## Stuu

DaeguDuke said:


> No? Every single one of the Grand Paris Express stations will be fully accessible, whereas Crossrail (built around the same time) will only be partially accessible.


That's not comparing like with like though. All the _new_ Crossrail stations are fully accessible. The older ones are all having lifts installed where they weren't already, but the platforms won't be rebuilt as it's not possible to minimise the gap while still running other types of trains past the platforms.


----------



## DaeguDuke

In that case, Crossrail will be as accessible as the RER, despite the project being built 4 decades later.

The OP was claiming that Crossrail would be accessible (because new stations will have elevators), whilst also claiming that the RER was not (despite the "new" stations having elevators). In both systems the outer stations are partially accessible, whilst the central stations are better.

At the end of the day, once Crossrail is up and running there will only be a handful of fully accessible stations in the centre of London. No different from the RER.


----------



## Rover030

Maybe it's a stupid question, but has it been considered to close one of the stations out of Porte d'Italie, Porte de Choisy or Porte d'Ivry on line 7? The distance between the stations is really short, with 360 and 420 metres. There is a tramline that has stops at all of those stations as well.

Buses that connect to one of the stations (such as 183) could be extended to one of the other metro stations, I guess.


----------



## Augusto

Rover030 said:


> Maybe it's a stupid question, but has it been considered to close one of the stations out of Porte d'Italie, Porte de Choisy or Porte d'Ivry on line 7? The distance between the stations is really short, with 360 and 420 metres. There is a tramline that has stops at all of those stations as well.
> 
> Buses that connect to one of the stations (such as 183) could be extended to one of the other metro stations, I guess.


It's not a stupid question but it seems you're not aware that this area is one of Paris densest residential area, including the biggest of Paris 3 Chinatowns. The tram T3 is closed from overcrowding. 
And the bus 183 (Paris busiest bus route if I'm not wrong) is being upgraded into a tram line, which could not run parallel to the existing T3 nor could share its tracks.


----------



## VincentB_

Saint Michel (M4) ; the structure of the station is a big "tube" made of cast iron, built overground and then buried ; more than one hundred years later it's still perfectly waterproof :




























Pics taken last monday, during rush hours, then sorry for their bad quality...


----------



## ZeusUpsistos

The famous Porte Dauphine entrance :










https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/?


----------



## AntonRG

Chateau Rouge has started on the platform towards Mairie de Montrouge. They've installed about 4 or 5 doors already. I saw it yesterday, couldn't take a photo due to being in a hurry. 


Minato ku said:


> Alesia is done
> 
> 
> Alésia, portes palieres by Minato ku, sur Flickr
> 
> 
> Alésia, portes palieres by Minato ku, sur Flickr
> 
> 
> Alésia, portes palieres by Minato ku, sur Flickr
> 
> Next station Château Rouge


----------



## VincentB_

ZeusUpsistos said:


> The famous Porte Dauphine entrance :
> 
> [...]


I did use this one as my wallpaper for a long time : :lol:



Taken ten years ago.

...warning 56k...


----------



## Minato ku

AntonRG said:


> Chateau Rouge has started on the platform towards Mairie de Montrouge. They've installed about 4 or 5 doors already. I saw it yesterday, couldn't take a photo due to being in a hurry.


There are 7 doors on Montrouge bound platform and 6 doors on Porte de Clignancourt bound platform.

I took pictures yesterday.


Chateau Rouge, portes palieres by Minato ku, sur Flickr


Chateau Rouge, portes palieres by Minato ku, sur Flickr


----------



## Minato ku

They closed Saint Michel yesterday, so Odeon was a bit congested.
The transfer between line 10 and line line 4 (northbound).


Odéon by Minato ku, sur Flickr


----------



## hans280

Minato ku said:


> There are 7 doors on Montrouge bound platform and 6 doors on Porte de Clignancourt bound platform.


That's great news for more than one reason: Chateau Rouge is packed with people at peak hours, and usually it's a very rowdy crowd. Platform doors will force people to behave a bit better.  

Does anybody know in what order, and subject to what criteria, the sequencing of the works is organised? I thought that they would start with the stations with relatively few passengers and arrow-straight platforms, but that seems not to be the case.


----------



## metr0p0litain

Vote for the new design of automated trains:


----------



## Minato ku

hans280 said:


> Does anybody know in what order, and subject to what criteria, the sequencing of the works is organised? I thought that they would start with the stations with relatively few passengers and arrow-straight platforms, but that seems not to be the case.


They started with Mouton Duvernet (and Raspail), so that's what they did.

The next station should be one of the busiest of line 4, Montparnasse Bienvenue.


----------



## Antje

I went for Option 1: that seems to remind me of the R42 subway cars.


----------



## FabriFlorence

^^ Me too I prefer option 1.


----------



## AntonRG

Wow, they are quick !



Minato ku said:


> There are 7 doors on Montrouge bound platform and 6 doors on Porte de Clignancourt bound platform.
> 
> I took pictures yesterday.
> 
> 
> Chateau Rouge, portes palieres by Minato ku, sur Flickr
> 
> 
> Chateau Rouge, portes palieres by Minato ku, sur Flickr


----------



## DiogoBaptista

*Arts et Métiers*

Paris-ArtsEtMetiers_RATP_LIgne11_MP73_rame6082_05112018_1-4sec by Torsten Giesen, no Flickr


----------



## DiogoBaptista

*Villejuif – Léo Lagrange*

Villejuif-LeoLagrange_RATP_Ligne7_20181214_DxO by Torsten Giesen, no Flickr


----------



## Minato ku

Château Rouge 
Disturbances on line 4 today, the opportunity to see the platform doors at Chateau Rouge on crowded situations.

Northbound platform

Château Rouge, portes palieres by Minato ku, sur Flickr


Château Rouge, portes palieres by Minato ku, sur Flickr

Southbound platform

Château Rouge, portes palieres by Minato ku, sur Flickr


Château Rouge, portes palieres by Minato ku, sur Flickr
_____________________________








Mouton Duvernet
Countdown clocks on the platform doors are working at Mouton Duvernet

Mouton Duvernet, SIEL by Minato ku, sur Flickr


----------



## thomyorke26

Always wanted to be at that Metro, looks great and modern in some parts...


----------



## Neric007

I hope there are not planning on automating line 11 because I couldn't stand them ruining Arts Et Metiers with the platform doors like they ruined FDR or Louvre-Rivoli on line 1.


----------



## AntonRG

I just love the screens! Now if only they could sort out those wires hanging above on all stations!



Minato ku said:


> Château Rouge
> Disturbances on line 4 today, the opportunity to see the platform doors at Chateau Rouge on crowded situations.
> 
> Mouton Duvernet
> Countdown clocks on the platform doors are working at Mouton Duvernet
> 
> Mouton Duvernet, SIEL by Minato ku, sur Flickr


----------



## AntonRG

I wouldn't mind them as long as the doors matched the colour and style of the station.


Neric007 said:


> I hope there are not planning on automating line 11 because I couldn't stand them ruining Arts Et Metiers with the platform doors like they ruined FDR or Louvre-Rivoli on line 1.


----------



## Neric007

AntonRG said:


> I wouldn't mind them as long as the doors matched the colour and style of the station.


Which is unlikely to happen knowing the Ratp... And unless they really put in a big effort to come up with something that really matches the style, it's not gonna do plus we will still lose the overall volume of the station unfortunately.


----------



## Minato ku

AntonRG said:


> I just love the screens! Now if only they could sort out those wires hanging above on all stations!


When the renovation is complete, those wires will be hidden.
New 

_________________________________________








Strasbourg Saint-Denis.
After three months of closure the station reopened.
What have they done ? They rebuilt the platforms to cope with the weight of the platforms doors.
The rest will come later. 


Strasbourg - Saint-Denis by Minato ku, sur Flickr


----------



## alserrod

Have read Paris transport was for free in New Year's Eve since 17:00

Did it erase cars within city?


----------



## alexandru.mircea

alserrod said:


> Have read Paris transport was for free in New Year's Eve since 17:00
> 
> Did it erase cars within city?


Yes, streets are rather empty. But it is to a large degree because a lot of people are already away on holiday. As often, my partner did the NYE night at work and when driving back she met maybe just more than a handful of other cars on the road.


----------



## Minato ku

A TV report about Paris metro in 1974


----------



## MF-01

@08:30 The famous Zébulon !


----------



## Minato ku

At the same time, you could see a MF67 with a rare livery. A black strip on the face.

MF 67 Pont Neuf by Minato ku, sur Flickr
MF67 Zebulon. A MF 67 in stainless steel

MF67 Zebulon by Minato ku, sur Flickr

Pasteur with a Mouton Duvernet style on line 6.

MP73 Pasteur by Minato ku, sur Flickr

In the report, you could believe that this is the inside of the new MP73 but it seems it's the first class of the older MF67 (these were pretty new at this time).

MF67 premiere classe by Minato ku, sur Flickr


----------



## Minato ku

Châtillon Montrouge - Saint-Denis Université timelapse


----------



## Axelferis

Refurbished MF77 delivery:


----------



## Minato ku

Several routes studied for line 10 extension










http://www.leparisien.fr/val-de-marne-94/ivry-vitry-des-nouveaux-traces-pour-la-ligne-10-du-metro-30-01-2019-8000565.php


----------



## VincentB_

M6 between _Bir-Hakeim_ and _Passy_, two weeks ago ; traffic was interrupted more than 10 minutes :



















The bridge was formerly named "Pont de Passy" ; it was renamed "Pond de Bir Hakeim" after WW II :










It's one of the most beautiful bridges in Paris and a popular place among fashion photographers and honeymooners.


----------



## MF-01

One of the most beautiful amongst other but one sadly was demolished was the "Viaduc d'Auteuil"


----------



## nanar

The line above was commuter train (circular or "Ceinture" line), but not "metro"

http://www.cparama.com/forum/cartes2014a/1413727694-Paris-viaduc-Auteuil.jpg


----------



## Antje

In the run-up to the opening of the T1 extension, which parts of the GPE are now under construction?


----------



## MF-01

nanar said:


> The line above was commuter train (circular or "Ceinture" line), but not "metro"


I know that it was part of "La Petite Ceinture" but he was talking about *bridges* he didn't specify "bridges of subway"


----------



## MF-01

Antje said:


> In the run-up to the opening of the T1 extension, which parts of the GPE are now under construction?


Line 14 North ( small portions of tracks and equipment and stations are to do )
Line 14 South is under construction
Line 15 South is under construction 
Line 16 is under construction
Line 17 works will start in May from this year
Line 18 preliminary works has started


----------



## Minato ku

Maison Blanche, line 14 southern extension.


Maison Blanche by Minato ku, sur Flickr


Maison Blanche by Minato ku, sur Flickr


Maison Blanche by Minato ku, sur Flickr


Maison Blanche by Minato ku, sur Flickr


Maison Blanche by Minato ku, sur Flickr


Maison Blanche by Minato ku, sur Flickr


Maison Blanche by Minato ku, sur Flickr


----------



## DiogoBaptista

*Pont de Bir-Hakeim*

D850_DSC_4655_20190203_180_DxO by Torsten Giesen, no Flickr


----------



## DiogoBaptista

*PARIS | RER & Suburban Rail*


> *Arcueil - Cachan*
> 
> D850_DSC_4617_20190203_144_DxO by Torsten Giesen, no Flickr


----------



## alexandru.mircea

^ that's the RER (and btw I really love that station for the panoramic view it gives eastwards, over the valley and surrounding hills)

A glimpse at the new trains for the line 14, during test runs made at night on line 1: https://twitter.com/IDFmobilites/status/1095720703435907072


----------



## Minato ku

A video of the first MP14. The new trains for line 14 on test on line 1.


----------



## Minato ku

Mouton-Duvernet 
New paving is being installed


Mouton-Duvernet by Minato ku, sur Flickr


Mouton-Duvernet by Minato ku, sur Flickr


Mouton-Duvernet by Minato ku, sur Flickr


Mouton-Duvernet by Minato ku, sur Flickr


----------



## DiogoBaptista

One question, when a station is closed to works, do the trains passing by the station slow down?


----------



## Minato ku

Trains slow dow a bit when passing a closed station for work.
___________________________________








Louis Blanc 
Refurbished MF77 and MF88


Louis Blanc by Minato ku, sur Flickr


Louis Blanc by Minato ku, sur Flickr


----------



## Minato ku

Few pictures of the MF77 refurbished.


MF 77 rénové by Minato ku, sur Flickr


MF 77 rénové by Minato ku, sur Flickr


MF 77 renové by Minato ku, sur Flickr


MF 77 rénové by Minato ku, sur Flickr


----------



## MF-01

Some pics of the MP14 in 8 cars configuration so for the line 14 under tests on line 1:

https://www.instagram.com/p/BuL-yLuANj-/?utm_source=ig_share_sheet&igshid=1b601sjcywvzb

https://www.instagram.com/p/BuMELnBAoeX/


----------



## DiogoBaptista

*Bastille*

Paris-Bastille_RATP_Ligne1_MP05-548_20190222_002 by Torsten Giesen, no Flickr


----------



## Minato ku

Many closures planned on line 11 from March.
The extension of line 11 is accompanied by the modernization and adaptation of existing stations and infrastructures.

-Between March 1st and 4th, closing of the line between Porte des Lilas and Belleville
-From March 3rd to April 5th, closure of Rambuteau station
-From March 18th to December 16th, closure of line 11 platforms at Chatelet.

The work will be quite heavy in Chatelet, there is the construction of a new corridor.


Ligne 11, fermetures Mars 2019 by Minato ku, sur Flickr

Goncourt, just reopened after a month of renovation.
The renovation mainly consists of the reconstruction of platforms. 
Similar works have been done at République, Hotel de Ville, Place des Fêtes and Rambuteau is next.

Goncourt by Minato ku, sur Flickr


Goncourt by Minato ku, sur Flickr


Goncourt by Minato ku, sur Flickr
A new exit is also being built.


----------



## Svartmetall

The renovations of the metro stations in Paris look really, really good. I remember seeing a few last time I was there. I cannot wait for the RER A central stations to be renovated. Auber was not so pleasant if I remember correctly and if I also recall, it is scheduled for an upgrade?


----------



## Minato ku

^^ Renovation at Auber has began but it will completed by 2022.
https://www.ratp.fr/en/discover/coulisses/network-modernisation/rer-line-a-auber-station-renovation


----------



## DiogoBaptista

Hi Minato, can you give me some photos exemple of stickers for the closed stations?

Thank you


----------



## VincentB_

Some escalators in the subway are very narrow especially in the elevated stations ; Champ de Mars (M6) last saturday :


----------



## MF-01

Indeed and it's better than nothing or stairs


----------



## 00Zy99

If there's nothing, then how do you get to the platform?


----------



## Alargule

Jump!

How to get back to the surface remains another matter...


----------



## Sacré Coeur

00Zy99 said:


> If there's nothing, then how do you get to the platform?


There are stairs a bit further on the platform.


----------



## VincentB_

Sacré Coeur said:


> There are stairs a bit further on the platform.


And lifts. 

Adding lifts in the metro can be difficult but it's a problem only in the underground stations.



M4 ; this signal - CM for _conduite manuelle_ - means that the desactivation of the ATO is mandatory :


----------



## MF-01

Porte d’Orléans ! But that signal will be gone soon


----------



## Alargule

What's wrong with this picture?


----------



## Cyril

It should be Bagnolet instead of Galliéni?


----------



## Sacré Coeur

I think Alargule is referring to the wrong font used for the number 3 line. But you are right. “Gallieni” is confusing because it doesn’t mean anything for anyone. They should at least mention the city or (even better) the bound.

How could you possibly know what the name after the number line mean if you don’t mention at least the direction / the bound? Such as east / west bound for instance.

If you are using the Parisian metro for the first time, there is no chance that you can get the meaning of this signage without looking at it twice...


----------



## Alargule

It's the font for the 3 indeed. Though I wonder what font this is...


----------



## TER200

Sacré Coeur said:


> How could you possibly know what the name after the number line mean if you don’t mention at least the direction / the bound? Such as east / west bound for instance.


 Most european networks work like this, the directions are indicated by the names of the termini (including the town name when necessary though). 

Many people don't even know where east and west are :lol:


----------



## MF-01

TER200 said:


> Many people don't even know where east and west are :lol:


Indeed and that's why there're some new "line sign" that indicates the direction of the RER line by cardinal points, why not with the subway sign and yeah the "3" isn't in Parisine font


----------



## DaeguDuke

Most rail networks work on the basis of the line terminus, not just metro.

I’ve literally only seen one system that doesn’t rely on terminal station names in order to differentiate directions - Glasgow’s subway is a circle, so uses Outer (clockwise) and Inner (anticlockwise).


----------



## Clery

Currently, Singapore has the longest driverless automated metro network in the world. Combining the 3 MRT and the 4 LRT lines which are currently driverless, the system counts 131.6 km of driverless metro covering 128 stations. An extra 40 km are currently under construction and expected to open by 2025.

I was curious to know whether Paris will outgrow Singapore, so I've compiled the figures. It turns out Paris may indeed outgrow Singapore... but not before 2027.


----------



## MF-01

For the line 13 it's too quick to talk about a planned automatization as it's on a stand by and if that happens then it will be on the renewal of the rolling stock ( not the actual MF77R ) that will begin for line 13 in 2030 ( it's stated for 2025 because it's a crucial line but with the delays of the GPE and the constrcution of the RER NG I don't think Alstom will deliver in time the new MF19 that will be in service in "2023" )


----------



## Axelferis

Minato ku said:


> Trains slow dow a bit when passing a closed station for work.
> ___________________________________
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Louis Blanc
> Refurbished MF77 and MF88
> 
> 
> Louis Blanc by Minato ku, sur Flickr
> 
> 
> Louis Blanc by Minato ku, sur Flickr



Never heard in my whole life about this MF88 !!? 
I took all of rolling stock except this one. Since when does ot exist?


----------



## TER200

Axelferis said:


> Never heard in my whole life about this MF88 !!?
> I took all of rolling stock except this one. Since when does ot exist?


Since 1988 or so :lol:
But it's almost a prototype, only 8 trains were built and they are only used on line 7bis. It was built to test radiant axles (a failure) and wide ganway between cars (which have been generalised on later stock).




MF-01 said:


> For the line 13 it's too quick to talk about a planned automatization as it's on a stand by and if that happens then it will be on the renewal of the rolling stock ( not the actual MF77R ) that will begin for line 13 in 2030 ( it's stated for 2025 because it's a crucial line but with the delays of the GPE and the constrcution of the RER NG I don't think Alstom will deliver in time the new MF19 that will be in service in "2023" )


 Ho could the delay of the GPX infrastructure delay the work of the train builder ? :bash:

And do we even know who will build the MF19 ?


----------



## MF-01

The MF88 was introduced in 1994 on the line 7 bis only and it's a problematic stock because of it's "bogies", each wheels are independant but it's a track eater and there's some fissures etc so this rolling stock is limited to 40 kph on the whole line. The MF88 is a kind of a prototype for future trains because at its time it has open gangways, embedded computing, asynchronous motor, all these features were used for future rolling stock like the MP89 CA/CC, MF01 and MP05


----------



## MF-01

TER200 said:


> Since 1988 or so :lol:
> But it's almost a prototype, only 8 trains were built and they are only used on line 7bis. It was built to test radiant axles (a failure) and wide ganway between cars (which have been generalised on later stock).
> 
> 
> 
> Ho could the delay of the GPX infrastructure delay the work of the train builder ? :bash:
> 
> And do we even know who will build the MF19 ?


It's almost sure that Alstom will win the tenders for the MF19, there's more than 300 trains to deliver for the lines 3, 3 bis, 7, 7 bis, 8, 10, 12 and 13 but there's also the GPE stock for lines 15, 16, 17 and 18 to do and the MP14 for lines 4, 11 and 14 so there's a lot of works and it will cause delays for delivering.

PS: in addition to all these deliveries there's the RER NG to do with Bombardier so Alstom is very busy and the schedule will not be fullfiled


----------



## Clery

MF-01 said:


> For the line 13 it's too quick to talk about a planned automatization as it's on a stand by and if that happens then it will be on the renewal of the rolling stock ( not the actual MF77R ) that will begin for line 13 in 2030 ( it's stated for 2025 because it's a crucial line but with the delays of the GPE and the constrcution of the RER NG I don't think Alstom will deliver in time the new MF19 that will be in service in "2023" )


Ile-de-France Mobilités source officially announced automatization of line 13 for "2025-2027". It will indeed need a renewal of the rolling stock which is also already planned. The current MF77 of line 13 could be transferred to another line, considering that there are 4 steel-wheel lines which are still using the older MF67 (line 3, 3bis, 10 and 12).

Here is a source:
https://www.usinenouvelle.com/artic...-parisien-prochaine-ligne-automatisee.N721489


----------



## Sacré Coeur

TER200 said:


> Most european networks work like this, the directions are indicated by the names of the termini (including the town name when necessary though).
> 
> Many people don't even know where east and west are :lol:


Levallois and Montreuil are not the names of the termini... That’s even more confusing for someone who uses the metro for the first time.

At least, your solution could work if only you give relevant names to the stations. Nobody knows where Gallieni is because it’s not a town. The same for “Front populaire” station on line 12. Some signages indicate Aubervilliers but the most of them don’t. It’s confusing even for Parisian people... So could you imagine how hard it is for tourists?

And you could have both termini names and the bound such as for instance “Pont de Levallois - direction ouest”. It’s very simple to put in place and makes life easier for millions of people each year.


----------



## MF-01

Clery said:


> Ile-de-France Mobilités source officially announced automatization of line 13 for "2025-2027". It will indeed need a renewal of the rolling stock which is also already planned. The current MF77 of line 13 could be transferred to another line, considering that there are 4 steel-wheel lines which are still using the older MF67 (line 3, 3bis, 10 and 12).
> 
> Here is a source:
> https://www.usinenouvelle.com/artic...-parisien-prochaine-ligne-automatisee.N721489


Look at the date of the article ! Just after that they stated it's not for the moment but the MF19 will be like the MP14, it can be converted from CC to CA easily, there's not enough money so it's on standby for the moment


----------



## TER200

MF-01 said:


> It's almost sure that Alstom will win the tenders for the MF19, there's more than 300 trains to deliver for the lines 3, 3 bis, 7, 7 bis, 8, 10, 12 and 13 but there's also the GPE stock for lines 15, 16, 17 and 18 to do and the MP14 for lines 4, 11 and 14 so there's a lot of works and it will cause delays for delivering.
> 
> PS: in addition to all these deliveries there's the RER NG to do with Bombardier so Alstom is very busy and the schedule will not be fullfiled


:fiddle: Oui, et donc le rapport avec le retard du GPX ?
------------
And so, what's the link with the delay of the GPX ?




PS : Stock for line 18 has not been ordered either, they still haven't made public the characteristics of ot (length and number of cars).


----------



## MF-01

TER200 said:


> :fiddle: Oui, et donc le rapport avec le retard du GPX ?
> ------------
> And so, what's the link with the delay of the GPX ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PS : Stock for line 18 has not been ordered either, they still haven't made public the characteristics of ot (length and number of cars).


Bon on se parle en anglais et en français maintenant ? Bref so I'll continue in english for the non-french speaking, so the GPE keeps being delayed and the tenders with the characteristics of the rolling stock is done but not for the MF19 so we can expect delays in the delivery of the MF19 because of the delay of the MFxx of the GPE and in addition of these the RER NG and the MP14 are made in the same place ( Petit-Fôret ) so yeah it will not be delivered on time for the MF19 ( the first set is expected to be ready for "2023" )


----------



## TER200

You don't seem to know how to make clear those statements ("Alstom will make the MF19", rolling stock delays...) are just *guesses *in english, so I tried a language you should understand better. Obviously, it's a failure.


----------



## MF-01

TER200 said:


> You don't seem to know how to make clear those statements ("Alstom will make the MF19", rolling stock delays...) are just *guesses *in english, so I tried a language you should understand better. Obviously, it's a failure.


Not guesses but facts about the delays huh, "it's a failure" lol do you think you're better ? Man calm down your pathetic but I'm not surprised you're from the "cheminot.net" forum which is full of egocentric and rude people


----------



## Clery

Hey newcomers! Cool down guys. 
Your user names make it look like an RATP vs SNCF rivalry which is kind of fun. 

To get back on topic, automatization of line 13 should occure only after the delivery of MP14 trains anyway. I don't doubt the delivery calendar is currently very tight with the RER NG and all, but will it still be the case beyond 2025? I just have no idea about it actually.


----------



## TER200

Clery said:


> Hey newcomers! Cool down guys.
> Your user names make it look like an RATP vs SNCF rivalry which is kind of fun.
> 
> To get back on topic, automatization of line 13 should occure only after the delivery of MP14 trains anyway. I don't doubt the delivery calendar is currently very tight with the RER NG and all, but will it still be the case beyond 2025? I just have no idea about it actually.


Well I'n not from SNCF and I've got quite a lot of harsh disagreements with those people... meanwhile MF01 remembers me of the typical forum teenager who pretends to always know everything better then everyone and keeps posting without any argument... :bash:





Whatever...
The MF19 which is intended for line 13, but delivery dates on each line are not precisely known yet (plans have changed over time, with line 13 moving from last to one of the forsts just after the 10). 

Deliveries are supposed to overlap with the MP14 anyway, 

as the firsts MF19 should arrive in 2023, while MP14 should be ordered for the second phase of for line 11 extension which will open much later (if it is ever built), and the 37 trains for line 14 extension are needed in 2024 (if this part works well).
RER NG deliveries should end in 2025 if it is not delayed (the planning is quite tight). 

Grand Paris Express stock, meanwhile, does not need to be delivered before the lines open :lol:. So while the building is delayed, the number of new trains needed between 2022 and 2027 is reduced.


Conclusion : Alstom will not have as many new trains to build after 2025 than before 2024. So, *IF* this company wins the MF19 tender it will probably have enough capacity after 2025. 

I'm not sure for the 2023-2025 period, but again we don't know how many MF19 they want the first years : first line equipped is the 10, because it is not as important as the 3 or 13, to reduce the consequences of teething problems with the new stock. Then lines 7bis and 3 bis should get their (shorter) trains, to remove the MF88 quickly. After that (so probably around 2025), it's either the lines with the older MF67 rolling stock (3 and 12), or (according to the last plan I heard of) line 13 has priority with automation added.


----------



## Minato ku

Montparnasse-Bienvenue
Platform doors.

Montparnasse-Bienvenue, portes palieres by Minato ku, sur Flickr


Montparnasse Bienvenue, portes palières by Minato ku, sur Flickr


----------



## MF-01

TER200 said:


> Well I'n not from SNCF and I've got quite a lot of harsh disagreements with those people... meanwhile MF01 remembers me of the typical forum teenager who pretends to always know everything better then everyone and keeps posting without any argument... :bash:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Whatever...
> The MF19 which is intended for line 13, but delivery dates on each line are not precisely known yet (plans have changed over time, with line 13 moving from last to one of the forsts just after the 10).
> 
> Deliveries are supposed to overlap with the MP14 anyway,
> 
> as the firsts MF19 should arrive in 2023, while MP14 should be ordered for the second phase of for line 11 extension which will open much later (if it is ever built), and the 37 trains for line 14 extension are needed in 2024 (if this part works well).
> RER NG deliveries should end in 2025 if it is not delayed (the planning is quite tight).
> 
> Grand Paris Express stock, meanwhile, does not need to be delivered before the lines open :lol:. So while the building is delayed, the number of new trains needed between 2022 and 2027 is reduced.
> 
> 
> Conclusion : Alstom will not have as many new trains to build after 2025 than before 2024. So, *IF* this company wins the MF19 tender it will probably have enough capacity after 2025.
> 
> I'm not sure for the 2023-2025 period, but again we don't know how many MF19 they want the first years : first line equipped is the 10, because it is not as important as the 3 or 13, to reduce the consequences of teething problems with the new stock. Then lines 7bis and 3 bis should get their (shorter) trains, to remove the MF88 quickly. After that (so probably around 2025), it's either the lines with the older MF67 rolling stock (3 and 12), or (according to the last plan I heard of) line 13 has priority with automation added.


I don't pretend to know everything so keep your mouth shut and if you want to talk come in PM.


----------



## Minato ku

A promotional video of BAUER Maschinen (TBM's builder) about the Grand Paris Express.






This year, 12 TBM will be in operation ground for the Grand Paris Express.


----------



## Minato ku

The regional autority plans to open part of the subway and tram networks during all the night once a month for trial.

6 line will be opened during 40 hours from Saturday to Sunday (except during the new year eve).
Line 1, 2, 5, 6, 9 and 14. Line 4 is excluded because of the automation work.

The date planned
Saturday, September 14
Saturday, October 12
Saturday, November 9
Tuesday, December 31
Saturday, January 11
Saturday, February 8
Saturday, March 7th.











http://www.leparisien.fr/info-paris-ile-de-france-oise/transports/a-paris-plusieurs-lignes-de-metro-et-de-tram-vont-circuler-la-nuit-13-04-2019-8052615.php


----------



## marciomaco

^^ It's really a shame line 4 can't be included. Than night network really misses a N-S link.


----------



## sergiogiorgini

You would think a night RER would be more efficient, since you can cover a much bigger area with fewer stations. Although the automated Métro lines make a lot of sense.


----------



## Clery

Considering that during week-ends, the metro already closes at 2am and opens at 5:30am, there's only 3 and a half hours missing for a full night.



marciomaco said:


> ^^ It's really a shame line 4 can't be included. Than night network really misses a N-S link.


Line 4 is currently under heavy works in order to get fully automated. I guess it needs all its night slots.

Line 13 would have been good though.


----------



## PeFe

What about Ligne 7 for a north-south Paris metro line at night?

If Ligne 4 is unavailable due to technical reasons then....


----------



## gt670dn

I think neither line 13 nor line 7 is suitable because of the branching. But what about the 12?


----------



## MF-01

Don't get it why the line 12 ain't part of this experimentation as it's a north-south line and yep there's a bit of crowd at saturday's nights


----------



## Alargule

During my last (short) stay in Paris, I've experienced Parisians as east-west oriented people rather than north-south oriented ones.


----------



## Clery

What can we do on a sunny public holiday after a long winter?
With a friend of mine, the answer was obvious, take all the 21 Paris metro and RER lines in a single trip!

The challenge was to jump on a train of every lines without making any U-turn and never taking twice the same line. So we've drawn this itinerary on the map:










*And there we go!*
Overall, the whole trip took us about 3 hours and a half. 









Grands Boulevards → Chaussée d'Antin


















Chaussée d'Antin → Gare de l'Est


















Gare de l'Est → Marcadet-Poissonniers


















Marcadet-Poissonniers → Saint-Lazare


















Saint-Lazare → Place de Clichy


















Place de Clichy → Charles de Gaulle Étoile


















Charles de Gaulle Étoile → Auber


















Haussmann Saint-Lazare → Magenta


















Gare du Nord → Jaurès


















Jaurès → Place des Fêtes


















Place des Fêtes → Porte des Lilas


















Porte des Lilas → Gambetta


















Gambetta → République


















République → Bastille



















Bastille → Nation


















Nation → Bercy


















Bercy → Bibliothèque


















Bibliothèque → Gare d'Austerlitz


















Gare d'Austerlitz → Cluny La Sorbonne


















Saint-Michel → Châtelet Les Halles


















Châtelet Les Halles → Gare de Lyon


----------



## alexandru.mircea

Impressive! Great work )


----------



## hans280

Wow! Impressive! What's more, I had no idea they use BOA trains on RER E. When SNCF first bought them they were designated for the classic suburban lines in northern Paris.


----------



## Minato ku

There are some Z50000 on line E since December 2015.
There're always been a shortage of MI2N Eole for the RER E since the extension to Tournan back in 2003.
With opening of Rosa Parks station, even more trains were needed, so they decided to use trains from transilien P network.

It was a great trip with Clery, we spent three and half hours in the subway Apart for a small moment at Bastille, we didn't see the daylight on this sunny day for all this time. :lol:


----------



## TER200

hans280 said:


> What's more, I had no idea they use BOA trains on RER E. When SNCF first bought them they were designated for the classic suburban lines in northern Paris.


A few years ago when they opened the _Rosa Parks_ station, they neded more trains for line E as there are not enough _MI2N Eole _(Z22500) while travel times increase, so they took the only available and compatible rolling stock they had : the _Francilien_ Z50000. I think there are 6 or 8 sets used on the RER every weekday.


----------



## Clery

Minato ku said:


> It was a great trip with Clery, we spent three and half hours in the subway Apart for a small moment at Bastille, we didn't see the daylight on this sunny day for all this time. :lol:


And indeed, the friend I've made the trip with was of course Minato ku.


----------



## Jean Michel

Cool, rain forecast for me on May 8th, might be a good idea to kill time


----------



## Clery

Annual ridership of the Paris metro lines over 25 years.
Please note that those figures only count people entering in the network, they exclude people coming from another metro line at a transfer station.

Figures are merged for both







and







in one hand and







and







in the other hand. To give an idea, in 2003, the traffic was of 1.7 million passengers on







and of 3.6 million passengers on







.

We can wonder what happens to







since 2012? I really have no clue. :dunno:


----------



## [email protected]

The gigantic construction of the Grand Paris Express (the new express subway lines around the inner city of Paris) is now in full swing. By far the largest infrastructure project in Europe. :cheers:


> Grand Paris Express: the construction project of the century
> 
> Paris Match
> May 10, 2019
> 
> *In order to build or extend the five automated lines of the Grand Paris Express, it is necessary to bore 205 kilometers of tunnels. Currently, 5000 people work underground. Here's a report.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Loïc Heddebaux, 22 y/o, leaves the control cabin of a tunnel boring machine, one of 16 such machines that will bore the new metro lines. At the Robespierre pit in Bagneux, on March 26th.
> 
> 42 meters below the ground, sitting eight hours a day in a narrow cabin, Loïc Heddebaux directs his monster. A 106-meter-long beast with a cutter head 10 meters in diameter, weighing 135 tons. So it's out of question to deviate from line and grade. In the tunnel, the temperature can reach 50°C. And the pressure on workers is at a maximum. [...]
> 
> Slowly but surely, the relentless Ellen [tunnel boring machine] swallows the meters: 12 per day, 24 hours a day and 5 days a week (the weekend is for maintenance). "We're behaving like a mole," says the 22-year-old apprentice pilot. "We are going forward ; every 2 meters, the tunnel segments are laid, large pieces of concrete that form the framework of the tunnel; we swallow the materials, and we still advance ... The hardest thing is not to bore but to make sure that the tunnel support is sufficient and will not collapse." [...]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is being built the future Villejuif-Institut Gustave-Roussy station. In this 63-meter wide and 55-meter deep pit, two tunnel boring machines will meet each other: that of line 14 and that of line 15.
> 
> [...] Since April 19, the tunnel boring machine has already bored 16 meters. 3.4 kilometers still remain to reach the Villejuif-Louis Aragon station. Expected arrival in the summer of 2020. Today, four tunnel boring machines are progressing at this rate in the suburbs of the Paris region. But Thierry Dallard, CEO of the Société du Grand Paris (SGP), already has his eyes fixed ahead: *"By the end of the year, there will be 16 TBMs." A world record! It took 11 TBMs for the Channel Tunnel but only 6 for the new Moscow Metro*, inspired from the Parisian experience. "This new subway network will be built at a speed never matched before," promises the boss of the Grand Paris Express. Yet, not everything is going as planned. The works, which were to be completed in 2024, are running late. "People talk of not meeting the deadlines, but the first government decree of public utility was published on December 24, 2014. *In 2030, that is to say in fifteen years, we will have built 205 kilometers of lines and 68 stations, that is to say the equivalent of the current Parisian Métro network!"* [...]
> 
> Final cost has swelled from 19 to 35 billion euros, which remains enormous [despite cutting the number of metro stations], but this sum of money finances the largest infrastructure project in Europe, whose economic returns will concern 8 million people.
> 
> [...]
> 
> To finance this colossal construction project, on top of dedicated tax revenues, the Société du Grand Paris borrows from banks and financial markets. In March, a second bond issue raised € 2 billion from around one hundred international investors.
> 
> [...]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.parismatch.com/Actu/Societe/Grand-Paris-le-chantier-du-siecle


----------



## metro-world

*Paris PSD doors*



Clery said:


> For obvious sanitation reasons, the air in the restaurant will be totally isolated from the one in the tunnel. You may haven't noticed but there are huge glass windows totally isolating the area from the one in which trains are circulating. This should also significantly reduce trains noise as well.
> 
> The restaurant will have its own independent air circulation system, which is the major challenge according to the architects of the project, the SAME agency.


I agree, that the PSD doors are too high. In China and Japan such are Modernisations are about 2/3 of high and you can look over them. This is much better as such high ones in old stations in Paris!


----------



## ArunasTravelPhoto

*Paris Metro*


----------



## [email protected]

^^That's a very old picture. These two ugly 1970s buildings have seen then been completely redesigned (new clading, etc).


----------



## Suburbanist

Which stations /line segments were cut out of the Grand Express project?


----------



## Clery

Suburbanist said:


> Which stations /line segments were cut out of the Grand Express project?


None according to my latest knownledge. Have you any news saying otherwise?

I'll try to make a full summary of the current situation according to my current understanding. I would be glad if anyone would correct me in case I'm not up to date.

An important thing to have in mind in order to fully understand current projects is that there are 2 government bodies currently building metro extensions in Paris:
- *Île-de-France Mobilités* [IDFM], the regional transport authority supervising rail, metro, tramway and bus services
- *Société du Grand Paris* [SGP], the national body which have been established to manage "Grand Paris Express" project

Those are project managers but not operators. We don't know yet which company will operate the 4 new metro lines, this will be determined later by a public procurement procedure (_marché public_ in French law).

Overall, we currently have *under construction*:









from "Mairie de Montrouge" to "Bagneux"(opening expected in 2021) - [IDFM]








from "Mairie des Lilas" to "Rosny Bois-Perrier"(2023) - [IDFM]








from "Front Populaire" to "Mairie d'Aubervilliers"(2021) - [IDFM]








from "Saint-Lazare" to "Mairie de Saint-Ouen" (2020) - [IDFM]








from "Olympiades" to "Orly airport" (2024) - [SGP]








from "Noisy Champs" to "Pont de Sèvres" (2025) - [SGP]








from "Saint-Denis Pleyel" to "Clichy Montfermeil" (2024) - [SGP]








from "Saint-Denis Pleyel" to "Le Bourget" (2024) - [SGP]








from "Massy Palaiseau" to "CEA Saint-Aubin", _preparation works only_ (2026) - [SGP]








from "Haussmann Saint-Lazare" to "Nanterre La Folie" (2022) - [IDFM]








from "Nanterre La Folie" to "Mantes-la-Jolie"(2024) - [IDFM]

The planned projects which are *very solid* at this stage:









from "Mairie de Saint-Ouen" to "Saint-Denis Pleyel" (2024) - [SGP]








from "Pont de Sèvres" to "Champigny Centre" _via_ "Saint-Denis Pleyel" (2030) - [SGP]








from "Clichy Montfermeil" to "Noisy Champs" (2030) - [SGP]








from "Le Bourget" to "Triangle de Gonesse" (2027) - [SGP]








from "Triangle de Gonesse" to "Le Mesnil-Amelot" (2030) - [SGP]








from "Massy Palaiseau" to "Orly airport" (2027) - [SGP]








from "CEA Saint-Aubin" to "Versailles Chantiers" (2030) - [SGP]

The other announced projects which are still uncertain:









from "Château de Vincennes" to "Val de Fontenay" (2025? 2032?), _public inquiry initiated_ - [IDFM]








merger, extended from "Louis Blanc" to "Château Landon" with connection to Gare de l'Est (date undefined), _Supported by the City of Paris, not yet approved by IDFM_ - [Paris City Council]








from "La Courneuve" to "Le Bourget" (2030?), _proposed in IDFM master scheme, not yet initiated_ - [IDFM]








from "Mairie de Montreuil" to "Montreuil - Hôpital" (2030?), _proposed in IDFM master scheme, not yet initiated_ - [IDFM]








from "Gare d'Austerlitz" to "Ivry Gambetta" (before 2030), _approved by IDFM, detailed studies in progress_ - [IDFM]








from "Ivry Gambetta" to "Vitry-sur-Seine" (beyond 2030), _proposed by IDFM, not yet initiated_ - [IDFM]








from "Rosny Bois-Perrier" to "Noisy Champs" (2025?), _initiated by SGP, no recent news_ - [SGP]








from "Mairie d'Issy" to "Issy RER" (before 2030), _proposed by IDFM, supported by GPSO, not yet initiated_ - [IDFM]








from "Saint-Denis Pleyel" to "Nanterre La Folie" (beyond 2030), _proposed by SGP, not yet initiated_ - [SGP]








from "Versailles Chantiers" to "Nanterre La Folie" (beyond 2030), _proposed by SGP, not yet initiated_ - [SGP]


----------



## Alargule

Clery said:


> [...]"Noisy Champs"[...]


Love this name.


----------



## nanar

It's seems funny in english language but not so much in french. 

The name of the place, "Noisy" comes from "noix" = "nuts" (_the fruits_) 
and "champs" means fields.


----------



## Suburbanist

Will the new metro lines be all rail-based, or will be some rubber-traction based?


----------



## zergcerebrates

Does Paris have any plans to renovate their stations?


----------



## SolsticeBaby

zergcerebrates said:


> Does Paris have any plans to renovate their stations?


It is actually a continuous process. There are 302 stations in Paris.

Since 2000, a huge investment program called Metro2030 is progressively renovating stations, trains, automatisation, wifi coverage, lighting, signaling systems, etc. 500M€ are currently invested each year. By 2030, 100% of the network would have been renovated (273 stations by 2020).


----------



## Minato ku

metro-world said:


> I agree, that the PSD doors are too high. In China and Japan such are Modernisations are about 2/3 of high and you can look over them. This is much better as such high ones in old stations in Paris!


Line 4 has plenty of trespassing on the tracks, so they prefered to have high height doors where people couldn't acces to the track.
Already on lines 1 and 13, half height doors are taller than those in Asia.

Installation of platform doors is completed at Saint-Germain des Pres, the next station to be equipped is Chateau d'Eau.


Saint-Germain des Près by Minato ku, sur Flickr


----------



## TER200

Suburbanist said:


> Will the new metro lines be all rail-based, or will be some rubber-traction based?


 All new lines will have steel rails, including the small-profile 18.
Only the extensions of lines 11 and 14 have to cope with rubber-tires.


----------



## Clery

TER200 said:


> All new lines will have steel rails, including the small-profile 18.
> Only the extensions of lines 11 and 14 have to cope with rubber-tires.


Personally I like rubber-tyred trains. They accelerate faster and slow down faster which is great for high frequency on lines where stations are near one another (such as lines 1 and 4). I have taken the metro more than 10,000 times in my life so you can't say that's wrong. I just know it out of experience.

The advantage becomes less important though when stations are more distant to one another, which will be the case for Grand Paris Express. At that point an elevated cruising speed becomes more important and I agree that steel-wheel is better for that.


----------



## TER200

Clery said:


> Personally I like rubber-tyred trains. They accelerate faster and slow down faster which is great for high frequency on lines where stations are near one another (such as lines 1 and 4). I have taken the metro more than 10,000 times in my life so you can't say that's wrong. I just know it out of experience.
> 
> The advantage becomes less important though when stations are more distant to one another, which will be the case for Grand Paris Express. At that point an elevated cruising speed becomes more important and I agree that steel-wheel is better for that.


 Have you ever been in Berlin ? The MP89 seem very slow after that :cheers:




However you pointed very vell the reason of the choice for new lines. The rubber-tires system is also quieter on sharp curves (like on the old parisian network), but noisier at high speed.


----------



## dars-dm

Are there any useful station plans that can help with navigation when entering stations or changing between lines? The corridors at St Lazare/CdG-Etoile/Bastille/Republique seem to be really tangled and hard to navigate

Why were they built like that?


----------



## Alargule

CPARama has some station layout maps, but I believe they're (very) old - as in from the same time the stations were built. And since the majority of Parisian metro stations were built prior to 1940...

This one, for example, for St. Lazare (way before line 14 and even the RER got there):


----------



## dars-dm

How often do they expand/extend/widen/replace corridors at old stations?


----------



## Silly_Walks

nanar said:


> It's seems funny in english language but not so much in french.
> 
> The name of the place, "Noisy" comes from "nuts" (_the fruits_)
> and "champs" means fields.


Nutfield sounds even funnier in English :gossip:


----------



## TER200

dars-dm said:


> How often do they expand/extend/widen/replace corridors at old stations?


When a new line is added in the stations, and maybe exceptionnally in other cases (ex : Châtelet-Les Halles got a new entrance in 2017).


----------



## Clery

dars-dm said:


> Are there any useful station plans that can help with navigation when entering stations or changing between lines? The corridors at St Lazare/CdG-Etoile/Bastille/Republique seem to be really tangled and hard to navigate
> 
> Why were they built like that?


In older stations, transfer corridors were often thought to be crossed in both directions initially. This started to cause some problems in the 1950's, when the passenger trafic rised and the train frequency was much lower than it is nowadays. This was leading to very crowded trains generating huge waves of passengers. The situation was sometimes so critical that people had to queue in order to leave the platforms. You can see that well in that picture:












In order to better control flows, they even installed gates at the entrance to platforms to prevent people from coming in when the train was arriving (those gates were deeply hated by everyone in those days).










I think it's in the same period they decided to generalize one-way corridors as much as possible, so that passengers wouldn't clog the people coming in the opposite direction. Many of those corridors weren't meant to be used this way at first, which explains why they sometimes look a bit like a maze, but signage is usually rather good. As a matter of fact, there could be real shortcuts if you would take some corridors in the opposite way, but you risk a fine if you do that! I'm often tempted though. 


I actually remember several corridors getting built occasionally here or there in the metro, it's not that frequent indeed. Minato ku probably knows more about that.


----------



## Antje

Silly_Walks said:


> Nutfield sounds even funnier in English :gossip:


Except it’s a real village near Redhill in Surrey.


----------



## [email protected]

Silly_Walks said:


> Nutfield sounds even funnier in English :gossip:


Except it's not nutfield at all.

First of all these are the names of two different municipalities (one is Noisy-le-Grand, the other is Champs-sur-Marne). Since the station is at the border of both municipalities, it is called "Noisy-Champs").

Then Noisy, Nuciacum in Medieval Latin, has nothing to do with nuts (nux/nucis in Latin). That's a folk etymology. The more likely origin is much more typical and mundane: the name of an ancient Gallo-Roman landlord (the name "Nautius" has been suggested), with the typical Gallo-Roman place ending -acum, which, in the Paris Region, ended up being pronounced and written -y (hence the many place names ending in -y in the Paris Region). 

This -acum ending was found all across Celto-Roman Europe, it gave -y in the Paris Region, it gave -og in Wales, -ack/-ick in Cornwall, -ach and -ich in Germany (the city of Jülich for example), -ik/-ijk in Flanders, -ac in Southern France (which is why what the French know as Tolbiac the German know as Zülpich, it's the same place, Tolpiacum in Latin, with typical t>z evolution in German, and -acum>-ich evolution, whereas the French name is not based on the Paris Region dialect, hence the reason why it kept a form closer to Latin, whereas in the Paris Region it would probably have become something like Touchy). Another example is the frequent Gallo-Roman place name Campaniacum (estate (-acum) of Campanius), which gave Kempenich in German, Champigny in the Paris Region dialect, Campigny in coastal Normandy (where the hard c of Latin was preserved, whereas the Parisian dialect softened it into ch, hence castle in English vs château in French, since the English word is based on coastal Normand dialects whereas the French word is based on the Parisian dialect), Campagnac in Southern France, closest to Gallo-Roman as always, Champagné in Western France, etc.

As for Champs-sur-Marne, it is the very frequent Gallo-Roman place name "Campus", which means countryside, cultivated lands, and this particular one is the "cultivated lands upon the Marne river".

Noisy-le-Grand was the seat of a royal residence during the Merovingian kings, hence the moniker "le Grand" (to distinguish from Noisy-le-Sec, which was originally called Noisy-le-Petit).

Champs-sur-Marne has a beautiful 17th century château which was built by two successive landlords who were among the financiers financing the wars of Louis XIV. The first one almost ended up in the Bastille for embezzlement, but died just before his arrest warrant was issued. As for the second one, he was also accused of embezzlement after Louis XIV died in 1715 and had his properties confiscated by the Regent.










That's what's fascinating about all these Parisian suburbs. They all have a great history behind.

The park of the Château de Champs is beautiful and freely accessible to the public. It extends down the hill all the way to the Marne river.


----------



## Antje

Guys, I plan to release a Paris Metro map from 30 June 1952, and I would like to know what corrections I need to make:

Link to draft map (sorry I cannot embed from Google Drive). <-- URL moved to post #6327.


----------



## Clery

Antje said:


> Guys, I plan to release a Paris Metro map from 30 June 1952, and I would like to know what corrections I need to make:
> 
> Link to draft map (sorry I cannot embed from Google Drive).


More than 10 years ago, I've created a slideshow with 132 slides showing all the evolution of the metro from 1900 to 2005: not only extensions and evolutions of services but renamed stations as well. I've just reuploaded a PDF version here:
https://www.international-football.net/files/metro/paris-metro-evolution-1900-2005.pdf

If you download it and open it with Acrobat reader, the slides creates an animation in simply scrolling the mouse.

Here is the slide for June 30th, 1952:












I haven't checked all stations names but it seems to fit with what I did for the metro. However, I don't have suburban rail and that's probably where they may be some corrections. I think "ligne des Coteaux" from Issy to Puteaux should better be considered separate from St-Lazare to Versailles RD line as it had its own tracks. You've also forgotten Saint-Nom-la-Bretêche as a destination of that Versailles line which is a terminus on a separate branch.

That's about all I could see. Here's a link to a rather detailed 1972 map of metro and train which does fit with yours for rail services (and it moved little over those 20 years):
https://bibliotheques-specialisees.paris.fr/ark:/73873/pf0000856476/v0001.simple.selectedTab=record


----------



## Clery

Out of the slideshow, I've just created a little animated gif showing the evolution of the Paris metro every 5 years from 1900 to 2005:


----------



## Antje

I know I have to correct Censier - Daubeton to Censier - Daubenton as well, it has been slow because my health remains really poor.

EDIT: New draft is posted. <-- Superseded by post #6348.


----------



## Minato ku

MP14 in test.


----------



## Mapimi2

Minato ku said:


> MP14 in test.


Wow, love the noise. This will be a promising rolling stock. And the description promises more videos! Can't wait!


----------



## Fabio1976

[email protected] said:


> That Croix Rouge restaurant will probably have the most polluted air of any restaurant in the world. Thanks, but I won't be a client!
> 
> PS: Air pollution inside the Paris Métro reaches 12 times the levels of outdoor air pollution.


Why this incredible air pollution inside the Paris Metro?


----------



## TER200

Fabio1976 said:


> Why this incredible air pollution inside the Paris Metro?


Dust from the trains (brakes, wheels/tires) and tracks, and poor ventilation.


----------



## Attus

Fabio1976 said:


> Why this incredible air pollution inside the Paris Metro?


Just like in any other underground railway station. Dust from tunnel, dust from trains and rails in a closed room, no space for flying away. 
It is not something special for Paris.


----------



## metro-world

*Paris Metro corridors*



Clery said:


> In older stations, transfer corridors were often thought to be crossed in both directions initially. This started to cause some problems in the 1950's, when the passenger trafic rised and the train frequency was much lower than it is nowadays. This was leading to very crowded trains generating huge waves of passengers. The situation was sometimes so critical that people had to queue in order to leave the platforms. You can see that well in that picture:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In order to better control flows, they even installed gates at the entrance to platforms to prevent people from coming in when the train was arriving (those gates were deeply hated by everyone in those days).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think it's in the same period they decided to generalize one-way corridors as much as possible, so that passengers wouldn't clog the people coming in the opposite direction. Many of those corridors weren't meant to be used this way at first, which explains why they sometimes look a bit like a maze, but signage is usually rather good. As a matter of fact, there could be real shortcuts if you would take some corridors in the opposite way, but you risk a fine if you do that! I'm often tempted though.
> 
> 
> I actually remember several corridors getting built occasionally here or there in the metro, it's not that frequent indeed. Minato ku probably knows more about that.



as of my knowledge, the in- and outbound were separate build from very early time, but I must agree - have no luggage when travelling with metro and need to intersect. long ways with up and down steps...

the acces doors to the platform "portillon automatique" were not established at all stations! only heawy used ones at the entrance to the platform to stopp movement and hold the peplle to jump into the train, because this became a problem. However these are out of service sinde a long time.


----------



## Stuu

Attus said:


> Just like in any other underground railway station. Dust from tunnel, dust from trains and rails in a closed room, no space for flying away.
> It is not something special for Paris.


I would expect the rubber tyred lines to be worse than the conventional lines, which is more specific to Paris


----------



## Clery

Antje said:


> I know I have to correct Censier - Daubeton to Censier - Daubenton as well, it has been slow because my health remains really poor.
> 
> EDIT: New draft is posted.


Thanks for this Antje.

I have a question about the stations that you picture in gray. What does that mean precisely? Among those, we can see some which have been permanently closed in 1939 (Croix Rouge, Saint-Martin, Arsenal) and others which have been reopened later (Liège, Varenne, Rennes).

Were they all closed in 1952?


----------



## Antje

If I recall correctly, it was only in 1967 that the final decision was made to close Arsenal, Champ de Mars, Cluny, Croix Rouge and Saint-Martin. I will add a note to the map.


----------



## DiogoBaptista

*Pont de Neuilly*

D850_DSC_0061_20190518_075_DxO by Torsten Giesen, no Flickr


D850_DSC_0623_20190523_028_DxO by Torsten Giesen, no Flickr


----------



## Minato ku

Château d'Eau

First flat-roofed station on line 4 to be fitted with platform doors.

Château d'Eau by Minato ku, sur Flickr


Château d'Eau by Minato ku, sur Flickr


Château d'Eau by Minato ku, sur Flickr


----------



## Clery

Haxo, the Paris metro station which never opened.
A bit creepy...







Technically, it is not the only station which has been built yet never opened. We can mention as well Porte Molitor







, Orly-Sud







, Elysées La Défense







and La Défense Michelet


----------



## Antje

Porte Molitor has seen some open day events if I recall correctly.


----------



## Antje

Doors opening just before the train stops: Impossible in London due to obsession with Health & Safety laws in the UK.


----------



## Stuu

Antje said:


> Doors opening just before the train stops: Impossible in London due to obsession with Health & Safety laws in the UK.


Actually the A and C stock on the Metropolitan and Circle lines often released the doors before stopping, just the same as in Paris. You didn't get the satisfaction of holding up the lever to do it like in Paris though... newer trains in Paris don't do it either now


----------



## ZeusUpsistos

From the Esplanade de la Défense :










https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/?


----------



## 437.001

^^
I always thought that Neuilly was bigger. :tongue3:


----------



## Minato ku

Neuilly-sur-Seine is 3.73 km² (1.44 sq mi)
Avenue Charles de Gaulle (between Porte Maillot and Neuilly bridge) is about 2km long (1.24 mi)
_____________________________________








Lourmel
Tracteur à marche autonome (TAM) work train waiting on station.


Lourmel by Minato ku, sur Flickr


Lourmel by Minato ku, sur Flickr


Lourmel by Minato ku, sur Flickr


Lourmel by Minato ku, sur Flickr


Lourmel by Minato ku, sur Flickr


----------



## Minato ku

Line 6 is closed between Trocadero and Montparnasse-Bienvenue during July and August to renovate the elevated section between Passy and Pasteur.


















https://www.ratp.fr/decouvrir/decouvrir/coulisses/ligne-6-trafic-interrompu-entre-montparnasse-bienvenue-et-trocadero


----------



## Minato ku

Montparnasse - Bienvenüe

Platform doors
The countdown clocks seem to exaggerate the waiting time at some points.


----------



## Antje

At least the RATP doesn’t use Valve Time.


----------



## Axelferis

Minato ku said:


> Montparnasse - Bienvenüe
> 
> Platform doors
> The countdown clocks seem to exaggerate the waiting time at some points.



In this video you could see how bad educated Parisians are compare to Londoners when waiting the doors/opening hno:
How they dare to stay in front of it when people trying to get off the voitures icard:
Incredible how they don't learn from years :bash:
Definitively Paris stays Paris! ::slap:


----------



## Clery

Axelferis said:


> In this video you could see how bad educated Parisians are compare to Londoners when waiting the doors/opening hno:
> How they dare to stay in front of it when people trying to get off the voitures icard:
> Incredible how they don't learn from years :bash:
> Definitively Paris stays Paris! ::slap:


How to invent a rule out of 1 person (who is not necessarily Parisian for what it's worth). People are a lot more respectful of rules in the Paris metro than you assume they are without knowing.

Now if you _really_ want to see a system where people don't let others getting off before getting on, go to Beijing.


----------



## TER200

Clery said:


> How to invent a rule out of 1 person (who is not necessarily Parisian for what it's worth). People are a lot more respectful of rules in the Paris metro than you assume they are without knowing.


 Every time I use the Paris metro, I draw the same conclusion as Axelferis. Sometimes I use my case as a shield to push through those morons.


I almost never see thos behaviors in other french cities.


----------



## Clery

TER200 said:


> Every time I use the Paris metro, I draw the same conclusion as Axelferis. Sometimes I use my case as a shield to push through those morons.
> 
> 
> I almost never see thos behaviors in other french cities.


Really? Weird, I've never felt that at all. I don't recall having real issues to get off the train. I do see once in a while people who don't respect the common rules (mostly not keeping the right on the escalator), but those are recalled to them rather fastly.

However, the need from other French people to constantly bash Parisians, now that's something I'm regularly experiencing. And that's really getting boring.


----------



## TER200

Clery said:


> Really? Weird, I've never felt that at all. I don't recall having real issues to get off the train. I do see once in a while people who don't respect the common rules (mostly not keeping the right on the escalator), but those are recalled to them rather fastly.


It's a problem only when the station is a bit crowded, which happens _quite often_ hen you take lines 4 or 13 in min rail stations.
I agree with you for the escalators, most often people "ignore" the rule but keep their right once someone tells them.




Clery said:


> However, the need from other French people to constantly bash Parisians, now that's something I'm regularly experiencing. And that's really getting boring.


Not my fault .


----------



## Minato ku

Basilique de Saint-Denis

The station has recently been refurbished.

Basilique de Saint-Denis by Minato ku, sur Flickr


Basilique de Saint-Denis by Minato ku, sur Flickr


----------



## 437.001

Axelferis said:


> In this video you could see how bad educated Parisians are compare to Londoners when waiting the doors/opening hno:
> How they dare to stay in front of it when people trying to get off the voitures icard:
> Incredible how they don't learn from years :bash:
> Definitively Paris stays Paris! ::slap:


I think you overreact.

Firstly, because you assume those people are Parisians, when you can't say they are, because you don't know that.

Secondly, because it's just two people doing that on a not crowded platform, so it doesn't cause a problem.
I've seen that Montparnasse platform much more crowded, though, so I can't speak for the rush hour, when line 4 gets horrible.

And thirdly, because line 4 having now platform edge doors is not necessarily known to all Parisians, so some may not quite know how to act with this sort of novelty.

I say this, even though I know full well that the _"bonjour-SVP-merci-au revoir rule"_ doesn't apply to Paris as much as it does in the rest of France.



Minato ku said:


> Basilique de Saint-Denis
> 
> The station has recently been refurbished.
> 
> Basilique de Saint-Denis by Minato ku, sur Flickr


Looks a bit like a church. Is this effect intended?


----------



## Minato ku

Yes it is, in some way.

"Sur les quais, les anciennes colonnes d’aspect marmoréen ont été revisitées et mises en lumière par des pavés à leds. Ces projecteurs viennent reproduire symboliquement et artificiellement les variations de lumière à travers les vitraux de la Basilique."

"On the platforms, the old marmoreal columns have been revisited and highlighted by LED pavers. These projectors symbolically and artificially reproduce the variations of light through the windows of the Basilica."

https://www.ratp.fr/groupe-ratp/newsroom/metro/la-station-de-metro-basilique-de-saint-denis-fait-peau-neuve
_____________________________________








Work on Bir-Hakeim bridge.


Travaux, Pont de Bir-Hakeim by Minato ku, sur Flickr


Travaux, Pont de Bir-Hakeim by Minato ku, sur Flickr


Travaux, Pont de Bir-Hakeim by Minato ku, sur Flickr
Empty and closed Passy station

Travaux, Pont de Bir-Hakeim by Minato ku, sur Flickr


----------



## VincentB_

Stalingrad (M2) :



















Searching for Invader mosaics is one of my favorite games :


----------



## DiogoBaptista

*Viaduc d'Austerlitz*

D850_DSC_2054_20190623_125_DxO by Torsten Giesen, no Flickr















*Jussieu*

D850_DSC_2069_20190627_004_DxO by Torsten Giesen, no Flickr















*Sèvres - Babylone*

D850_DSC_2936_20190714_188_DxO by Torsten Giesen, no Flickr















*Charles Michels*

RATP_Metro_Ligne10_MF67-101_20190719_095_DxO by Torsten Giesen, no Flickr


----------



## dicto

Line 11 Extension to the East surbubs, it will deserve Les Lilas, Romainville, Montreuil and Rosny Sous Bois (6km / 6 new stations). Some pictures from the RATP website










































More pictures and information http://prolongementligne11est.fr/le-prolongement/


----------



## Cyril

Ah bon la ligne 11 méritera les Lilas, Romainville etc ?  Attention aux faux-amis en anglais


----------



## Sacré Coeur

100%


----------



## bat753

ZeusUpsistos said:


> eastern section in *2030*


:cripes:

Why does it take so long ?! The Southern section will be opened by 2024/2025...


----------



## Clery

Nouvellecosse said:


> Anyone know how much of line 15 will be underground?










and







will be 100% underground.







will be about 85% underground, the section from "Triangle de Gonesse" to "Parc des Expositions" will be at open air.







will be about 70% underground, the section from "Palaiseau" to "Saint-Quentin Est" will be at open air, more specifically it will be elevated in the Saclay area.

The new sections currently under construction on already existing lines







are fully undeground. As for







, it is underground untill the connection to the existing line at the level of "Nanterre - La Folie" new station.


----------



## Clery

bat753 said:


> Why does it take so long ?! The Southern section will be opened by 2024/2025...


2030 is the announced date for the opening of the whole Eastern section, however some more limited sections of it may open earlier than that. It's just too soon to tell.


----------



## DiogoBaptista

Ligne 17 gonna be underground from Parc des Expositions to Charles de Gaulle?

There's any render or detailed project of de Gaulle station?

Thank you


----------



## Clery

DiogoBaptista said:


> Ligne 17 gonna be underground from Parc des Expositions to Charles de Gaulle?
> 
> There's any render or detailed project of de Gaulle station?
> 
> Thank you


Here's a more detailed plan from the official website:









The open air section is the one which appears bordered with thinner strokes. Apparently, it should go beyond Parc des Expositions indeed, but should become underground again before reaching the airport. They show the open air section only becoming underground again after the airport tracks but I have a little doubt about that.


----------



## Nouvellecosse

These certainly sound like ambitious projects!


----------



## DiogoBaptista

*Louis Blanc*

D850_DSC_7725_20190904_098_DxO by Torsten Giesen, no Flickr















*Pont de Bir-Hakeim*

D850_DSC_8108_20190910_179_DxO by Torsten Giesen, no Flickr















*Passy*

D850_DSC_7957_20190910_029_DxO by Torsten Giesen, no Flickr


----------



## Minato ku

Clery said:


> The new sections currently under construction on already existing lines
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> are fully undeground. As for
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , it is underground untill the connection to the existing line at the level of "Nanterre - La Folie" new station.


The line 11 extention include a small elevated part and station.
Coteaux-Beauclair station in Rosny. 

http://prolongementligne11est.fr/le-viaduc-seleve-grace-a-ses-piles/


----------



## ZeusUpsistos

Clery said:


> Here's a more detailed plan from the official website:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The open air section is the one which appears bordered with thinner strokes. Apparently, it should go beyond Parc des Expositions indeed, but should become underground again before reaching the airport. They show the open air section only becoming underground again after the airport tracks but I have a little doubt about that.


Indeed, the map is not very accurate, the line will become underground again at the level of Tremblay-en-France. The aerial portion will be 5,5 km long in total.

Also, they are not showing it but the tracks will be at ground level for a short section at the end after the airport at Le Mesnil Amelot.



DiogoBaptista said:


> Ligne 17 gonna be underground from Parc des Expositions to Charles de Gaulle?
> 
> There's any render or detailed project of de Gaulle station?
> 
> Thank you


We don't have renders of the stations at the airport yet. But we have the other ones for this section.

*Le Bourget Aéroport* (which should be operational in 2024) :



































































*Triangle de Gonesse* :






































*Parc des Expositions (+ viaduct)* :





























*Le Mesnil-Amelot* :


----------



## Pierre50

Any news on the MP 14 trains tests (including pictures), as well as deliveries on Line 14 new maintenance center in the north of the Line ?


----------



## DiogoBaptista

*Porte de Montreuil*

MF05-103 à La Station Porte de Montreuil by Torsten Giesen, no Flickr















*Malakoff - Rue Étienne-Dolet*

Malakoff-Rue Étienne Dolet Ligne13 de la RATP by Torsten Giesen, no Flickr















*Nation*

Sem título by Torsten Giesen, no Flickr















*Nation*

Sem título by Torsten Giesen, no Flickr















*Châtelet*

D850_DSC_8456_20190927_021_DxO by Torsten Giesen, no Flickr















*Opéra*

D850_DSC_8766_20190929_117_DxO by Torsten Giesen, no Flickr


D850_DSC_8760_20190929_111_DxO by Torsten Giesen, no Flickr















*Arts et Métiers*

D850_DSC_8392_20190926_005_DxO by Torsten Giesen, no Flickr


D850_DSC_8397_20190926_010_DxO by Torsten Giesen, no Flickr


----------



## Pierre50

Very nice pictures of Paris métro trains.
Thanks !!


----------



## Nexis

*Cab view of Metro line 8 of Paris (Créteil / Balard)*


----------



## VincentB_

M2.

Asterix and Obelix are 60 years old ! 

_Rome_ :









_Place de Clichy_...


----------



## ParisMetro2

J'ai visité le chantier de prolongement de la ligne 12 à Aubervilliers.


----------



## nanar

ParisMetro2 said:


> chantier de prolongement de la ligne 12 à Aubervilliers.


This white "thing" is ice (de la glace), I presume. Is it under Canal Saint Denis, near Aimé Cesaire station ?


----------



## VincentB_

M13, _Mairie de Clichy_.


----------



## Cyril

Edit.


----------



## ZeusUpsistos

nanar said:


> This white "thing" is ice (de la glace), I presume. Is it under Canal Saint Denis, near Aimé Cesaire station ?


This is where they used nitrogen to freeze the ground (at around -200°C) around the tunnel. It is located between Aimé Cesaire and Mairie d'Aubervilliers (closer to the last one), so after the canal.


----------



## czargeof

Shenkey said:


> I like it that there is an actual ceiling and it looks totally separated and now just come canopy over the train, or even worse, an open space above the doors.
> 
> This should help massively with noise and particle pollution.




It’s still an open space above the doors, and it’s still loud :/ but an improvement nonetheless


----------



## AntonRG

Minato ku said:


> Les Halles
> 
> The installation of platform doors is done at Les Halles.
> It's the 15th station out of 27 on line 4. Next station to be fitted out is Strasbourg Saint-Denis.
> 
> 
> Les Halles by Minato ku, sur Flickr


I must say, these doors look the best at this station. Not so much at others... I worry for Cité. I really hope they have something modified for that station in particular. It is an architectural gem after all


----------



## BillyF




----------



## ZeusUpsistos

A new TBM has been lauched at Vitry-sur-Seine for the 








 :





















https://twitter.com/GdParisExpress/status/1235250114589007873


----------



## VincentB_

Antje said:


> I wish that I had the technical drawings for the MA51 fleet because I remember them operating in pairs (6 cars in total) right until the end.
> 
> A 6-car MP59 is about 90.390 metres, a pair of MA51s was 73.24 metres: the RATP planned to have triple formations like the MS61 for the RER but that would still be short of 120 metres, at 109.86 metres.


Here I am ! :lol:


----------



## Minato ku

AntonRG said:


> I must say, these doors look the best at this station. Not so much at others... I worry for Cité. I really hope they have something modified for that station in particular. It is an architectural gem after all


Maybe because Les Halles is from 1977. So it's more "modern" design fits more with the platform doors in your eyes.









Strasbourg - Saint-Denis

Strasbourg - Saint-Denis by Minato ku, sur Flickr
I think that the installation will be completed by the end of this week.

The following station will be Mairie de Montrouge

Mairie de Montrouge by Minato ku, sur Flickr


----------



## AntonRG

Minato ku said:


> Maybe because Les Halles is from 1977. So it's more "modern" design fits more with the platform doors in your eyes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Strasbourg - Saint-Denis
> 
> Strasbourg - Saint-Denis by Minato ku, sur Flickr
> I think that the installation will be completed by the end of this week.
> 
> The following station will be Mairie de Montrouge
> 
> Mairie de Montrouge by Minato ku, sur Flickr


 Absolutely, Les Halles fits. The question here is how Cité will look... that’s the concern as that station is from a totally different era and is an architectural gem on the network


----------



## Clery

*New video showing the future district of Saine-Denis Pleyel















*






This is the first time I see 3D renderings of the future flagship district of the Greater Paris project, which will be served by 5 metro lines and one RER line :

180 000 m² of offices, shops and hotels
80 000 m² of residential housing
36 000 m² of public services
15 000 m² of parks and greeneries
A 5 000 m² cultural facility above the station
Those figures clearly show that the new district will be mixed, yet dominated by commercial activities. I don't know if those buildings are only models to illustrate the concept, but it shows many highrise buildings.


----------



## Minato ku

First doors at Mairie de Montrouge

Mairie de Montrouge by Minato ku, sur Flickr


----------



## BillyF




----------



## ZeusUpsistos

New pics of the MP14 which should soon enter service :

























































https://www.instagram.com/idfmobilites/


----------



## coit

Sorry if this is a silly question. 
Looking at the photos, if the train is already capable of travelling on steel rails, why complicate it with rubber tires and guide wheels?


----------



## technikLEO

coit said:


> Sorry if this is a silly question.
> Looking at the photos, if the train is already capable of travelling on steel rails, why complicate it with rubber tires and guide wheels?


Rubber tires were installed in the 1960's on some lines of the Paris Metro because it had better acceleration and braking. Also, it was better with big slopes. It was chosen of the line 14 in the 1980's because it has a more precise braking,necessary with platform screen doors at the time. 
Now regular steel tires have the same capabitily so the lines 15 to 18 will run on steel tracks.


----------



## Clery

technikLEO said:


> Rubber tires were installed in the 1960's on some lines of the Paris Metro because it had better acceleration and braking. Also, it was better with big slopes. It was chosen of the line 14 in the 1980's because it has a more precise braking,necessary with platform screen doors at the time.
> Now regular steel tires have the same capabitily so the lines 15 to 18 will run on steel tracks.


From what I remember, the automation of line 14 has been conceived by Matra (which has later been bought by Siemens). Matra is the company which designed VAL driverless metro systems back in the early 1980's (Lille metro opened fully driverless in 1983). VAL metros were at the time exclusively rubber-tyred. Line 14 has a larger track gauge than VAL but its operating system is based on a similar technology if I'm not wrong.


----------



## Stuu

ZeusUpsistos said:


> New pics of the MP14 which should soon enter service :






Doesn't look right being blue and not teal, I must have missed that change being announced on here


----------



## gt670dn

Does the schedule for opening the M14 extension depend on the installation of plattform doors on M4? Or will the MP14 just run along the MP89CA/MP05 as additional trains needed for the extension as long as there are no possibilities to use the automated trains on line M4?


----------



## Minato ku

MP14 will run along with the MP89/05. 
I've heard that the first train will be put in service in May, before the opening of the extension.
Screens will indicate the arrival of a 8 car or 6 cars trains.


Pyramides, ligne 14 by Minato ku, sur Flickr


----------



## TER200

coit said:


> Sorry if this is a silly question.
> Looking at the photos, if the train is already capable of travelling on steel rails, why complicate it with rubber tires and guide wheels?


On the line arranged for rubber-tire trains, the steel rails are not maintained for permanent use (they are only used on turnouts, when a tire bursts, for maintenance trains and when a steel-whelled trains has to be transferred).
Also the electric feed rail is different I think.


----------



## bat753

Minato ku said:


> MP14 will run along with the MP89/05


I thought line 14 would only have MP14 ? 

Or maybe you mean that when line 14 will open, there won't be enough MP14 at the beginning so they will keep MP89/05 for a while ?


----------



## bat753

Also, will they change the casing/colors of MP89/05 (from green to blue) when trains will move from line 14 to line 4, and from line 4 to line 6 ? Thanks


----------



## 676882

Could some1 sum up new stations opening in the next let's say 4 years? There were rescheduling so now I'm lost(


----------



## SebParis

letranger said:


> Could some1 sum up new stations opening in the next let's say 4 years? There were rescheduling so now I'm lost(


https://www.iledefrance-mobilites.fr/le-reseau/projets

It should be this year in September Line 14 Nord (4 stations), next year Line 4 Sud (2 stations), end of next year Line 12 Nord (2 stations), 2023 Line 11 Est (6 stations) and 2024 Line 14 Sud (7 stations) as well as Line 16 (8 stations + 1 for Line 17 branch).

The farther away they are, the more uncertain it is if they keep the dates. As 2024 Olympia is coming to Paris, Line 14 Sud and Line 16/17 is very important to be finished on time as it relies to the airport and Olympic sites. But especially on the second there seems to be some doubt. Parigo just had an episode on it:


----------



## TER200

bat753 said:


> I thought line 14 would only have MP14 ?
> 
> Or maybe you mean that when line 14 will open, there won't be enough MP14 at the beginning so they will keep MP89/05 for a while ?


This is only for the transition period. Once enough MP14 are delivered and when line 4 can take all the MP89/05, line 14 will have an homogenous fleet.

The MP05 on M14 were first ordered for the extension at Saint-Ouen, however as the project was delayed and the ridership on the line grew very fast, they were finally needed asap to increase capacity. Now some MP14 should enter service before the extension opens.


----------



## BillyF

Line 1 of the Paris metro to the almost deserted Bastille station, the Sunday, March 22, 2020 during the imposed confinement following the spread of Coronavirus.


----------



## BillyF

Line 14 of the Paris metro to the almost deserted Châtelet station, on Tuesday, March 24th, 2020 during the imposed confinement following the spread of Coronavirus in France.


----------



## Tramwayman




----------



## BillyF

*Paris Metro Line 14: From Saint-Lazare to Olympiades aboard a MP05 CA train*

👉 For those in a hurry, the video starts at 03:41!
I took advantage of a professional obligation in Paris 13th to bring you a souvenir of line 14 of the Paris metro, then little used following the confinement imposed for the Coronavirus.
The video was taken aboard a MP05 CA in early April 2020.

Line 14 was the first automatic metro line in Paris. Commissioned in 1998, it linked Madeleine to Bibliothèque François Mitterrand. That is why there are track devices at these stations.

A first extension was made in 2008 between Saint-Lazare and Madeleine, as well as a second one between Bibliothèque François Mitterrand and Olympiades in 2007. From summer 2020, line 14 will be extended from Mairie de Saint-Ouen to Saint-Lazare via Pont Cardinet, Porte de Clichy and Saint-Ouen RER stations. To this extension will also be added the entry into service of the new 8-car MP14 train sets.
To this day, line 14 connects Saint-Lazare to Olympiades.

For fans of technical parts, discover the Saint-Lazare turning zone at the start of the video with the lane change at 00:55, and the Olympiades reversal at 18:57.

If you like the video, don't hesitate to subscribe!


----------



## BillyF

For fans of RATP announcements, the Youtube channel Transports Sonores broadcasts announcements and jingles of the Paris metro


----------



## Volk85




----------



## BillyF




----------



## BillyF




----------



## BillyF




----------



## CabRide

Cabride abord a MF 77 train of Paris Metro line 7, from Mairie d'Ivry to La Courneuve


----------



## CabRide

Welcome aboard Paris Metro line 10, from Boulogne to Gare d'Austerlitz


----------



## dimlys1994

From Metro Report









Paris Line 14 extension trackwork contract awarded


FRANCE: A consortium of ETF and Colas Rail has been awarded a contract for the design and installation of trackwork on the southern extension of Paris metro Line 14. Being built in conjunction with the Grand Paris Express project, the 14 km extension from the current terminus ...




www.railwaygazette.com


----------



## BillyF

Ride fully filmed aboard the CDG VAL. The VAL 208 shuttles are between Terminal 1 and 2, via car parks and Terminal 3 inside Paris Roissy Charles de Gaulle Airport.


----------



## VincentB_

M2, Porte Dauphine, 2 weeks ago.


----------



## CabRide

Welcome abord Paris Metro Line 12, from Aubervilliers Front Populaire to Mairie d'Issy !


----------



## dimlys1994

From Metro Report:









First Grand Paris Line 18 construction contract awarded


SOCIETE du Grand Paris has awarded the first civil works contract for construction of part of Line 18 of the Grand Paris metro network.




www.railjournal.com


----------



## SebParis

The constructions on the Metro network have restarted: https://www.ratp.fr/groupe-ratp/new...on-et-de-prolongement-des-nouvelles-lignes-de

Important points I found:

The new command center of Line 4 has been put in service.
17 of 27 stations of Line 4 have their platform doors installed.
On Line 14 they started running test trains between Madeleine and Porte de Clichy, so from the old to the new section.


----------



## sergiogiorgini

It's interesting that they're extending many old Métro lines, probably first and foremost to connect them to the future line 15. But as we all know, the unparalleled close spacing of stations on the existing stretches of these lines will ensure that a trip from the new terminus stations to the center of Paris is going to take a long time. That is after all why they built the RER in the 1960s rather than just extending the Métro to the suburbs like they did in other cities.

Out of curiosity, have they ever considered closing certain Métro stations for the simple goal of speeding up the lines? I'm aware that this happened to a handful of stations over the past century, but I mean in a more significant manner. I'm guessing there would be protests.


----------



## Antje

Proposing to close Métro stations in this era is just asking to get fired as the head of IdFM.


----------



## 437.001

Antje said:


> Proposing to close Métro stations in this era is just asking to get fired as the head of IdFM.


Definitely. Paris is such a dense city.

I'd rather look forward to unifying lines 3b and 7b via the Place-des-Fêtes link, by finally opening Haxo station.
That would be a bit more practical than closing any station intra-muros.


----------



## dimlys1994

From Metro Report:









‘Aesthetic, sensitive and poetic’ metro station contract awarded


FRANCE: Société du Grand Paris has awarded BESIX France a €100m contract to build its new interchange station at Saint-Denis Pleyel. Designed by architect Kengo Kuma, this will be one of the largest stations on the automated metro network, covering 34 000 m² on nine levels ...




www.railwaygazette.com


----------



## Axelferis

*Metro 4 (with my phone):*


----------



## dimlys1994

TBM breakthrough at the line 14's Cuchets shaft in Villejuif, southern Île-de-France:


----------



## ZeusUpsistos

Work progress on the Grand Paris Express lines (sections already under construction are in blue) :









Source


----------



## Axelferis

M14 extension works:
(Clichy Saint Ouen station)


----------



## Minato ku

Gare de l'Est
Patform doors installation

Gare de l&#x27;Est, metro ligne 4 by Minato ku, sur Flickr


Gare de l&#x27;Est, metro ligne 4 by Minato ku, sur Flickr


----------



## Minato ku

*République*
After months of closures due to the COVID 19, République station has reopened last week.
They have done a bit of cleaning.
This station used to be some of worst because of numerous water infitrations despite having been renovated in 2010. (The plaza above has been renovated after and but it damaged the waterproofing of the station 😓).


Republique, Paris metro by Minato ku, sur Flickr


Republique, Paris metro by Minato ku, sur Flickr


REpublique, Paris metro by Minato ku, sur Flickr


Republique, Paris metro by Minato ku, sur Flickr


Republique, Paris metro by Minato ku, sur Flickr


Republique, Paris metro by Minato ku, sur Flickr
The cheap way but it hides water infiltrations.

Republique, Paris metro by Minato ku, sur Flickr


Republique, Paris metro by Minato ku, sur Flickr


Republique, Paris metro by Minato ku, sur Flickr


Republique, Paris metro by Minato ku, sur Flickr


Republique, Paris metro by Minato ku, sur Flickr


Republique, Paris metro by Minato ku, sur Flickr


----------



## 437.001

Minato ku said:


> Gare de l'Est
> Patform doors installation


At long last!
This one and Gare du Nord really really needed them.
I remember it felt really dangerous to be waiting on the platform there.


----------



## Minato ku

On stations without curve on line 4, only Porte de Clignancourt, Châtelet and Porte d’Orléans remain without platform doors.

Châtelet is still under renovation work.

Chatelet, ligne 4 by Minato ku, sur Flickr

Among terminal stations, Mairie de Montrouge is done.

Mairie de Montrouge, ligne 4 by Minato ku, sur Flickr


----------



## Minato ku

With the northeastern extension, most of the current stations are seeing the construction of new entrances.

*Mairie des Lilas*

Mairie des Lilas, metro ligne 11 by Minato ku, sur Flickr


Mairie des Lilas, metro ligne 11 by Minato ku, sur Flickr


Mairie des Lilas, metro ligne 11 by Minato ku, sur Flickr


Mairie des Lilas, metro ligne 11 by Minato ku, sur Flickr


Mairie des Lilas, metro ligne 11 by Minato ku, sur Flickr

Mairie des Lilas has always been planned as a provisory terminal station for a latter extention to Romainville. It opened in 1937, the extension should open by 2023. 😅

Mairie des Lilas, ligne 11 by Minato ku, sur Flickr

*Porte des Lilas*

Porte des Lilas, metro ligne 11 by Minato ku, sur Flickr


Porte des Lilas, metro ligne 11 by Minato ku, sur Flickr


----------



## EMArg

Shots of the Paris Metro, taken 2 years ago:


----------



## EMArg




----------



## EMArg

^^



Video:


----------



## 437.001

Minato ku said:


> With the northeastern extension, most of the current stations are seeing the construction of new entrances.


One of the new stations of the line 11 extension will be on a viaduct, won't it?

I think it will be called Coteaux-Beauchamps or something like that.


----------



## Pierre50

Yes !


----------



## Minato ku

437.001 said:


> One of the new stations of the line 11 extension will be on a viaduct, won't it?
> 
> I think it will be called Coteaux-Beauchamps or something like that.


You can see the work of the new viaduct when you're in the A3 freeway. Unfortunately, I didn't have the time to take pictures last time. 😟

*___*
















*Porte des Lilas*
What I find interesting about this station is the contrast between the corridors whose have been renovated recently and platforms of line 11 in dire state.

The ticket hall is above the ground and it's not at the same place as the turnstiles.


























Stairs in both directions, it's quite rare in the Paris metro especially in stations built before WW2.
The explanation is the deepth of line 11, under Romainville plateau.








The distance between the tickethall and turnstiles is quite significant.








Here comes the constrast








A closer look of the southbound platforms. An MP59, the oldest stock of Paris metro.


----------



## Bren

Line 14 northbound extension.


Extension 14 by *Bren*, on Flickr


----------



## SebParis

Line 14 northern extension will delayed another time due to the coronavirus crisis. It'll open in mid-december 2020 instead of mid-september, except for the station Porte de Clichy which will only open in January next year. The new MP14 8-car trains should start run regular service in September this year!



https://www.ratp.fr/groupe-ratp/newsroom/travaux/impact-de-la-crise-sanitaire-la-ratp-annonce-un-nouveau-calendrier


----------



## 437.001

🔼 🔼 🔼 
So when the line 14 extension opens, only Pont Cardinet, Saint Ouen and Mairie de Saint Ouen will be opened in the first place.

Well... at least line 13 will be desaturated anyway, and RER C passengers will get a quick route into the city centre anyway, only that at Saint Ouen instead of Porte de Clichy...


----------



## erdnisloed

A post that I've just made on : DISCUSS: Best Subway

*Another question for Coth in Moscow :*

According to wikipedia there are 2 different kinds of contactless smart cards, used as well in transports :

*- 1) RFID, radio frequency technology invented in 1983 using a chip on a plastic card :*

Examples of widely used contactless smart cards (*in transports*) are :
Seoul's Upass (1996),
Hong Kong's Octopus card (1997),

*In this Wikipedia list, Moscow metro (1998) lacks. Why ? 
Can you, give the name of this pass, a newspaper reference (URL link), explain what kind of smartcard it is and if it is (was) RFID or a Russian equivalent ? *

Shanghai's Public Transportation Card (1999),
Paris's Navigo card, Japan Rail's Suica Card (2001),
Singapore's EZ-Link, Taiwan's EasyCard, San Francisco Bay Area's Clipper Card (2002),
London's Oyster card, Beijing's Municipal Administration and Communications Card (2003),
South Korea's T-money, Southern Ontario's Presto card, India's More Card, Melbourne's Myki card and Sydney's Opal card which predate the ISO/IEC 14443 standard.

The following tables list smart cards used for public transportation and other electronic purse applications.

*- 2) NFC, near field technology, with an improvement of the SIM chip and a loop antenna which allows direct payments (integrated since 2010 in Nokia and Samsung smartphones) :*

Invented in 2002 by an Austro-French team of the Dutch company Philips ; developped as well by Sony in Japan ; integrated in *feature phones *in 2003 (Nokia) ; first payment tested in 2005 in Germany and France, etc... ; integrated in 2009-2010 in NFC compatible *smartphones *and used with them for fares payment and validation aboard first in some bus-trams networks (Chongqing in 2009 : Mobile and transit operators launch NFC payments system in Chongqing, Nice France and Seoul in 2010 : KDDI, Softbank Mobile and SK Telecom to introduce NFC standard services in Japan and Korea in 2010 with GEMALTO SIMs after some tests, 6 years after the introduction of the mobile wallet Osaifu-Keitai handsets in 2004, etc), then in metro networks (*Beijing on 31 december 2010 : China Unicom launches commercial NFC service in Beijing*).

The implementation in metros concerns then 2 procedures : payment of the ticket fares/season tickets and validation at turnstiles/aboard.

- For the metros allowing a pay as you go loading of money on the transport smartcard (Amsterdam, Athens, London, Lisbon, etc...) the payment could have been done with a smartphone as early as 2010 or 2011 and even 2003... with a feature phone (in 2005 in fact), *but only if the metro ticket machines or turnstiles/gates were as well adapted to NFC payment*.
Which one was the first ?
And did they used as well a smartphone *application *(deductible pre-paid fares), or not (direct payment at turnstiles/gates with a simple NFC bank smartcard) ?

- For the metros not allowing the loading of money, but only the loading of tickets fares and season tickets, the implementation of NFC is more directly done by using a smartphone with a dedicated *application, *instead of a bank smartcard.
Then this smartphone application can permit the loading of fares only and the validation on turnstiles as well.

Consequently the implementation could be done in 3 successive steps and the definition could consequently vary between the countries, exactly as the notion of "automated" metro mentionned in my post above :
1) NFC validation ;
2) NFC validation and payment (pay as you go) ;
3) NFC validation, fare/season ticket loading with a dedicated application, and *more secured* payment *with a pin code or equivalent autentification*.

For Paris which I only know, the problems of securisation of payment, to which the French are *very *sensitive since the generalisation of *chip *cards as early as *1992*, for all French bank cards, is the main reason why pay as you go was not implemented until now in Paris metro (unless of course a pay as you go smartphone application using prepaid fares (as well as a pin code ?) was possibe, like in London since 11 September 2017 : London's commuters can now top up their travel cards by smartphone • NFCW).
Nevertheless, the French telephone company Orange was a pioneer elsewhere... in pay as you go with NFC smartphone. For example it implemented NFC on its phone SIM chips in 2011 in continental Europe from Spain, France to Poland, for smartphone payment (first in shops), notably with Samsung smartphones : Orange to roll out NFC services across Europe in 2011 • NFCW. And consequently Samsung did the same in Asia in shops and transports, beginning in Korea (Seoul), then Japan (Tokyo) in 2010, after China implemented its own product in 2009.
Orange implemented as well NFC on Barclays bank smartcards in UK, which allowed the initial pay as you go in London underground.

In Paris, NFC was inbedded in the Navigo pass on 9 December 2013, but only for turnstiles validation, not for concomitant payment, since there is no pay as you go validation on the turnstiles themselves for the reason explained above.
Pay as you go (with check in and... check out, a bit risky... : Transport for London warns of Apple Pay risks • NFCW) with a bank payment will only be implemented in 2021 (on 16 September 2014 for NFC payment in London underground for example)
In Paris, the first tests for NFC payment with a feature mobile phone took place in December 2006, then a provisory device called Neowave was tested in 2010 Paris transport operators begin NFC ticketing trial but abandoned... since the NFC smartphones appeared the same year... Then, before the 2016 announcement, due to the change of regional majority in 2015, the choice was made to delay the implementation in order to make the last 2 successive steps in one time on all the networks, with a common smartphone application created by the combined transport operators themselves (SNCF/TRANSILIEN suburb trains, RATP metro, OPTILE/TRANSDEV bus) including the possible replacement of the transport smartcard by the NFC smartphone for validation on improved turnstiles.

Furthermore, contrary to Pay as you go systems, *the validation works even if the smartphone is switched off or out of battery *(see pay as you go *needed check out,* to which the French are absolutely unfamiliar, since you can *forget*... to do it, as I myself... did in Amsterdam bus !) *and there is no possibility of "card clash"* with an impossibility to validate check in or out..., when there are several NFC supports in your wallet. Finally for *tourists*, with Pay as you go systems, some tax can be taken on the payment at each validation... by your bank *and*/or the one of the transport network which makes the international transfer to your bank, resulting in a ticket cost about *doubled *when you check your account... later ! But the transport operators who use NFC payment with Pay as you go apparently didn't care much... of all these inconvenients for the customers, as long as they tried to appear themselves the first to implement it  !
As you can see the French and the Paris metro didn't want to implement anything about NFC *payment *in the hurry of high-tech competition, unless it was *perfectly *secured and *absolutely *unrisky for clients..., and they prefer as well host card emulation (HCE) based mobile payments (Surge in contactless card fraud - stealing £1.18m in 10 months). The tests with smartphones began in July 2018 on 1500 persons, then 8000 in April 2019 and was definitely implemented, 13 years... after the first tests Paris transport operators to launch NFC ticketing from the end of 2010 • NFCW, on 25 September 2019, as shown on this video at 2:10 (metro) and 2:38 (bus) with the said application : https://www.iledefrance-mobilites.fr/mon-telephone (in French only ! ) Consequently, the paper metro ticket will definitely disappear in Paris at the end of 2020, so 20 years after the implementation of the Navigo transport smartcard in 2001 (RFID, then NFC in 2013) :





.


----------



## erdnisloed

The new métro Hôtel de Ville exit, next to the BHV departement store :

IMG_4655[1] by Jeannette MICHEL, sur Flickr


----------



## Minato ku

*Créteil - L'Échat*
This station will become an interchange with the line 15. A new platform is being built.

The main entrance is done through a shopping arcade.

Créteil - L&#x27;Échat, ligne 8 by Minato ku, sur Flickr
The ticket hall is under renovation

Créteil - L&#x27;Échat, ligne 8 by Minato ku, sur Flickr
New turnstiles have been installed.

Créteil - L&#x27;Échat, ligne 8 by Minato ku, sur Flickr
The station was built with a narrow single island platform

Créteil - L&#x27;Échat, ligne 8 by Minato ku, sur Flickr


Créteil - L&#x27;Échat, ligne 8 by Minato ku, sur Flickr


Créteil - L&#x27;Échat, ligne 8 by Minato ku, sur Flickr


----------



## Minato ku

*Vavin*
First curved station on line 4 to be provided with platform doors.

Vavin, ligne 4 by Minato ku, sur Flickr


Vavin, ligne 4 by Minato ku, sur Flickr


Vavin, ligne 4 by Minato ku, sur Flickr
Gap filler and a blue light to highlight the gap between the train and the platform

Vavin, ligne 4 by Minato ku, sur Flickr


----------



## ZeusUpsistos

After the one of the line 14 back in December, the TBM of the line 15 is passing through the station *Villejuif Institut Gustave-Roussy *where the two lines cross.
























Source


----------



## Luki_SL

^^How deep is this station?


----------



## nanar

36 meters for line 14 and 48 meters for line 15 (platforms level)

The pit is 54 m deep.



https://www.lemoniteur.fr/mediatheque/9/3/8/001914839.jpg


----------



## ZeusUpsistos

Model of the lines 15, 16, 17 rolling stock :








Source


----------



## DNSylvestre

They really went with the worst design of the 3 in my opinion.


----------



## Minato ku

*Vavin, *platform doors
There are currently 15 doors installed, (9 southbound platform and 6 northbound platform). 
A station on line 4 need 36 doors (train on line 4, 6 cars with 3 doors).

Vavin, ligne 4 by Minato ku, sur Flickr
Not every doors have a gap filler, just those where the gap is bigger.

Vavin, ligne 4 by Minato ku, sur Flickr
The gap fillers don't help to have a flat and easier access to the train, it just prevents falling, they just prevent falling too deep.

Vavin, ligne 4 by Minato ku, sur Flickr


Vavin, ligne 4 by Minato ku, sur Flickr

A video, You can see the blue light and the the sound to mind the gap.


----------



## ZeusUpsistos

Same line but progress on the new sections this time :
























Source


----------



## GojiMet86

ZeusUpsistos said:


> Source




So, the rubber tired trains are really just standard-gauge steel rail trains with rubber wheels on the sides that run on paths?

Theorically then, the MF67, MF77, MF88 and MF01 could run on the rubber tire lines if they are retrofited with rubber wheels?


----------



## Minato ku

Lines 1, 4, 6 and 11 were all conventional steel rail lines before being converted to rubber tired. There are been transition periods where both conventional and rubber trains were running on those lines.









The main maintenance workshop for the MF 77 is located at Saint Ouen on the northern end of line 4. 
You can see some MF 77 on line 4. _I don't know how it will be with the full automation of line 4._


----------



## TER200

GojiMet86 said:


> Theorically then, the MF67, MF77, MF88 and MF01 could run on the rubber tire lines if they are retrofited with rubber wheels?


I don't think it's possible to add tires on the conventional bogies, there's no space for them as the frame goes around the wheels. Also even by changing the bogies, maybe there's not enough space under the carriages, as the tires have a larger diameter than the steel wheels.


However, it possible to run a conventional train on those tire tracks, but not too frequently and with reduced speed (I think the rails are not maintained for frequent use any more).
The rubber-tired trains can theoretically run on conventional steel tracks (the turnouts are conventional and the trains are guided by the steel wheels), they do if a tire bursts. But I guess the presence of the tires would cause clearance problems on other tracks.


----------



## Minato ku

*Château Landon*
This station is located at the northeastern end of Gare de l'Est and thus provides access to the trains platform via an underground path.

Gare de l'Est has lost most of its suburban traffic due to the opening of the RER E in 1999, this station is less usefull and among the last busy of Paris metro with only 1,779,651 entries. (Line 7 has already a station at Gare de l'Est).
This underground path north of Gare de l'Est should be enlarged and extended to the Gare du Nord (Magenta), it may get busier in the future.

The metro station shares the entrance with the northeastern entrance of Gare de l'Est train station.

Château-Landon, ligne 7 by Minato ku, sur Flickr


Château-Landon/Gare de l&#x27;Est by Minato ku, sur Flickr


Château-Landon, ligne 7 by Minato ku, sur Flickr


Château-Landon, ligne 7 by Minato ku, sur Flickr


Château-Landon, ligne 7 by Minato ku, sur Flickr


----------



## Iron_

Chateau Landon will be connected to the RER E in the next years with the creation of a tunnel into Magenta. Finally the E line will be connected to line 7 and probably more traffic for this station.


----------



## dimlys1994

Iron_ said:


> Chateau Landon will be connected to the RER E in the next years with the creation of a tunnel into Magenta. Finally the E line will be connected to line 7 and probably more traffic for this station.


You mean pedestrian interchange tunnel between the stations?


----------



## Iron_

Yes, actually the existing underground passage under the tracks of Gare de l'Est which is connected to Chateau Landon, will be extended to Magenta via a new pedestrian tunnel (corresponding to B on the following picture). Nearly 2024.


----------



## ParisTraveler

Haxo Ghost station


----------



## Minato ku

I've spotted RATP workers fixing a platform doors at Chatelet on line 14.

Chatelet, ligne 14 by Minato ku, sur Flickr


----------



## Bren

station Villejuif Institut Gustave-Roussy


----------



## dimlys1994

Another TBM breakthrough occured at Fort d’Issy – Vanves – Clamart station on the future line 15:


----------



## ZeusUpsistos

Renovation work of the pont de Bir-Hakeim.
























Source


----------



## SebParis

This video is already a month old, but I don't think has been posted here. It's about the test running of Line 14 extension at the beginning of July.


----------



## BillyF

An MP89 train, at Odéon station on metro line 4


----------



## Aupa

It feels very claustrophobic in these old metrio stations. Im not a big fan of PSD.


----------



## Aim9X

The new floor looks great.


----------



## Suburbanist

Aupa said:


> It feels very claustrophobic in these old metrio stations. Im not a big fan of PSD.


PSDs increase safety, reduce disruptions and decrease trash removal from tracks.


----------



## 437.001

Aupa said:


> It feels very claustrophobic in these old metrio stations. Im not a big fan of PSD.


You'd like them better if you used line 4 everyday during the morning rush.

Line 4 without platform doors had become dangerous, too many people crammed in narrow platforms.


----------



## SebParis

The first stilts of the aerial section of the Line 11 extension are being installed:


----------



## ZeusUpsistos

Work at the stations *Kremlin-Bicêtre Hôpital* and *Chevilly - Trois Communes* on the southern extension of the line.
























Source


----------



## Minato ku

*Saint-Michel*

Second curved station on line 4 where platform doors are being installed.


----------



## 437.001

Minato ku said:


> *Saint-Michel*
> 
> Second curved station on line 4 where platform doors are being installed.


Minato_ku, aside of Saint-Michel and Vavin, how many stations on line 4 are on a bend?

And on line 13, how many stations have platform edge doors?


----------



## Neric007

Do we know if some kind of special treatment will be applied to Cité when it comes to the platform doors ? It's a quite beautiful station and I'm afraid the doors are they are will completely destroy its look.


----------



## Clery

Neric007 said:


> Do we know if some kind of special treatment will be applied to Cité when it comes to the platform doors ? It's a quite beautiful station and I'm afraid the doors are they are will completely destroy its look.


Both Saint-Michel and Cité are very similar. So Minato ku's photo pretty much answers the question. Now this being said, The vault is so tall that I'm not sure it's that disturbing.


----------



## Clery

There is a collection of RATP historical rolling stocks at Villeneuve-Saint-Georges (metro, RER, bus, tram, trolley). It can be visited occasionally and it's really great.

Here's a short video showing the M1 (first Paris metro rolling stock) and MP51 (first rubber-tyred rolling stock). Sorry it's in French but what the guy says isn't that interesting and you can still appreciate the images.


----------



## Minato ku

After Saint-Michel, it will be Porte de Clignancourt followed by Cite.
Installation already began at Porte de Clignancourt with the panels on the extremities (not yet any doors).
Last station to fitted will be Porte d'Orleans.



437.001 said:


> Minato_ku, aside of Saint-Michel and Vavin, how many stations on line 4 are on a bend?


There are five curved stations on line 4.
From south to north : Denfert - Rocheaux, Vavin, Saint-Michel, Cité, Barbès - Rochechouart.


437.001 said:


> And on line 13, how many stations have platform edge doors?


There are 13 stations with platform doors on line 13. 
All stations in the central section between Montparnasse - Bienvenue and Place de Clichy (10 stations). 
The southern terminal station Châtillon - Montrouge (automatic train reversal) and two stations in Saint-Denis.


----------



## Clery

Minato ku said:


> There are 13 stations with platform doors on line 13.
> All stations in the central section between Montparnasse - Bienvenue and Place de Clichy (10 stations).
> The southern terminal station Châtillon - Montrouge (automatic train reversal) and two stations in Saint-Denis.


So it still makes sense to consider line 13 to become the 3rd line to be converted to driverless service, even though it's steel-wheeled.

I believe it's still reasonable to expect the first steel-wheeled driverless service to open by 2025 (either lines 16, 17 currently planned for 2024 or line 15). All this to say that it doesn't sound totally irrational to imagine line 13 being converted by 2030. We'll see.


----------



## Pierre50

Neric007 said:


> Do we know if some kind of special treatment will be applied to Cité when it comes to the platform doors ? It's a quite beautiful station and I'm afraid the doors are they are will completely destroy its look.


Unfortunately, it's not only Cité station which will be destroyed !!!! I now safety is important, but respect of achitecture is also very important.


----------



## FabriFlorence

Aupa said:


> It feels very claustrophobic in these old metrio stations. Im not a big fan of PSD.


I'm. But not for old and small stations like those in Paris


----------



## Minato ku

*Goncourt*
Construction of new entrances

Goncourt, ligne 11 by Minato ku, sur Flickr
They take advantage of one of few "wide" section of the small Rue du Faubourg du Temple to built entrances.
_(The wide section corresponds to the location of the metro station and we notice that two of the three buildings on the east side are from the late 1930s just after line 11 opened (1935))._

Goncourt, ligne 11 by Minato ku, sur Flickr
While the station is under Rue du Faubourg du Temple, the current and main entrances of Goncourt are located on the intersecting Avenue Parmentier.
_(Sorry, I wasn't focusing on the entrances when I took this picture but you can spot one or two of them)_

Avenue Parmentier, 10e, 11e by Minato ku, sur Flickr

*Belleville*
Platforms of the station have been renovated during August.

Belleville, ligne 11 by Minato ku, sur Flickr


----------



## ZeusUpsistos

*Villejuif Institut Gustave-Roussy *








Source


----------



## ZeusUpsistos

The design of the Grand Paris Express stations has been reveiled :
































https://ideat.thegoodhub.com/2020/0...press-devoile-le-design-de-ses-futures-gares/


----------



## Pierre50

Good appearance, but why getting out of the present signaletics from the present metro lines 1 to 14 ?
Customers need to have a continuity of the signaletics to find easily their way whatever is the operator


----------



## czargeof

Pierre50 said:


> Good appearance, but why getting out of the present signaletics from the present metro lines 1 to 14 ?
> Customers need to have a continuity of the signaletics to find easily their way whatever is the operator


I agree, probably just their attempt to modernize. Though I do like all the added languages !


----------



## sergiogiorgini

Pierre50 said:


> Good appearance, but why getting out of the present signaletics from the present metro lines 1 to 14 ?
> Customers need to have a continuity of the signaletics to find easily their way whatever is the operator


These tests and mock-ups are at least a few years old now (the signage at least). Judging by recent developments, it looks as though IDFM, RATP and SNCF have since come to a kind of middle ground which looks more like the current RATP signage, but this pure IDFM style will only be used for T9 now. It looks like RATP and SNCF are only making minor changes to their signage. 

Line 15 (which will be operated by RATP) is not open yet, but it looks like nothing as radical as those mock-ups will happen.


----------



## Pierre50

Thanks for comments.
Can you confirm your source which says RATP will operate M15 line ?


----------



## Cool_John753

When i read the arabic letters, i thought it was a metro in north africa like (tunisia, morocco) ETC, but it turns out its France! 
whats the meaning of multiple languages though?


----------



## ajw373

Cool_John753 said:


> When i read the arabic letters, i thought it was a metro in north africa like (tunisia, morocco) ETC, but it turns out its France!
> whats the meaning of multiple languages though?


Maybe because France and Paris in particular have a very diverse population these days that would be able to read the other languages, plus of course it (normally) has a lot to foreign visitors. It is of course nothing new other stations on the metro have multiple language signs.


----------



## SebParis

I've found this interesting study this weekend done by APUR in November last year on the quartiers around the stations of Grand Paris Express that will open till 2025. Even if you cannot read French, lots of intersting graphics: https://www.apur.org/fr/nos-travaux...and-paris-express-35-gares-mises-service-2025


----------



## MrAronymous

Ile de France Transports has such bad designs that won't age well at all. I mean, they already look gimmicky and slightly unprofessional when they're new.


----------



## ZeusUpsistos

The first TBM of line 17 is starting its journey (the 20th on Grand Paris Express lines). It will dig the tunnel between Le Bourget Aéroport and Le Bourget RER (3,4 km) where the line will connect with line 16.

















Source


----------



## BillyF

A video made last week at Bastille station, on line 5 of the Paris metro


----------



## misioho

Very interesting station - Mirabeau


----------



## Luki_SL

^^There are any reasons that tunnel entrances on the different lelels?


----------



## 437.001

Luki_SL said:


> There are any reasons that tunnel entrances on the different lelels?


Yes.

At Mirabeau, the two tracks of line 10 diverge and follow diffferent routes with different stations.

In fact, Mirabeau is a station only for one of the tracks, the one for trains bound for Gare d'Austerlitz.
Trains bound for Boulogne-Pont de St Cloud don't call here, but at Église d'Auteuil.


----------



## ko7

Mirabeau was first plan as a normal station.
However the next station, Église d'auteuil, was build really close to the church and they could not build it too deep.
The slope should not be steep and thus should begin before Mirabeau.
That's why Mirabeau is only half a station.


----------



## misioho

Line 12 - beautiful ancient look of the train. Except front of course.
But the way of opening doors is a littlebit risky for passengers, especially in days of pandemia.


----------



## Neric007

MrAronymous said:


> The point is that I'm talking about the new designs. They won't age well at all and aren't designed to be as user-friendly as possible. Some of the things look like they are designed to be desingy. There's nothing wrong with making things beautiful. I love the new public transit street furniture in the city of Paris for example. But when "trying to add some flair" adds form over function, like the IdFT station furniture and signage, it's a problem. This is a masive no-no in signage and transportation communication. Especially in a big international city like Paris with its big and intricate system.
> 
> I wasn't even talking about the stations themselves per se, most of them seem to be pretty functional after all, but more about the vehicles and new station furniture and signage that was announced a post above mine.
> 
> The IdFT logo and brand color alone just by themselves are already gag-inducing.
> 
> 
> Yes, because I'm a designer. And you're obviously 12 years old, if this is the reaction you're deciding to give to serious criticism.



Can you give examples of what are the things that are bad in your opinion ? I am genuinely interested. Also when you talk about the brand color, are you talking about the new light blue ? Because I quite like it.


----------



## ajw373

Alargule said:


> So, we'll have to wait until 2140 then, I guess?


Not sure if you need to wait that long. But as said hard to say something will date before the fact.


----------



## Minato ku

Interior of trains for new lines 15, 16 and 17. 
It's a mock-up exposed in Fabrique du Metro exhibition.






__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1311952134838120448
Render of the new stock for lines 15, 16 and 17


----------



## Minato ku

MP14 in test at Saint-Lazare


----------



## Minato ku

Mock-up of the rolling stock for line 15, 16, 17


Trains GPE 15, 16, 17 by Minato ku, sur Flickr


Trains GPE 15, 16, 17 by Minato ku, sur Flickr


Trains GPE 15, 16, 17 by Minato ku, sur Flickr


Trains GPE 15, 16, 17 by Minato ku, sur Flickr


Trains GPE 15, 16, 17 by Minato ku, sur Flickr


Trains GPE 15, 16, 17 by Minato ku, sur Flickr


Trains GPE 15, 16, 17 by Minato ku, sur Flickr


Trains GPE 15, 16, 17 by Minato ku, sur Flickr


Trains GPE 15, 16, 17 by Minato ku, sur Flickr


Trains GPE 15, 16, 17 by Minato ku, sur Flickr


Trains GPE 15, 16, 17 by Minato ku, sur Flickr


Trains GPE 15, 16, 17 by Minato ku, sur Flickr


Trains GPE 15, 16, 17 by Minato ku, sur Flickr


----------



## Axelferis

I don't understand why we have caténaires in a new generation of metro,thing we didn't even see in the whole old fleet that run for now in Paris ?😑


----------



## Minato ku

Lines 15, 16 and 17 will be powered by catenary.


----------



## ZeusUpsistos

Oh I can actually see myself in your pics Minato ! I'm less used to be on that side of the camera ! 

So here are the few pics I took (maybe we can see you too in there somewhere ), though it was hard to take decent shots because there was a lot of people and we couldn't stay very long inside the car.

























































Models of Saint-Denis Pleyel and Clichy-Montfermeil stations, part of the usual exhibition :


----------



## Minato ku

ZeusUpsistos said:


> Oh I can actually see myself in your pics Minato ! I'm less used to be on that side of the camera !
> 
> So here are the few pics I took (maybe we can see you too in there somewhere )


Indeed. I can see myself. 
What a coincidence.



ZeusUpsistos said:


>


They have forgotten the RER E at La Défense and Nanterre la Folie. 😓


----------



## 437.001

Minato ku said:


> Lines 15, 16 and 17 will be powered by catenary.





Axelferis said:


> I don't understand why we have caténaires in a new generation of metro,thing we didn't even see in the whole old fleet that run for now in Paris ?😑


Perhaps these lines won't have the need of any physical connection to the others?

However, I don't find it's particularly bad.

The Barcelona metro has now all lines with overhead rail electrification (not wires), when it started with a mix.

L1 3rd rail on track, L5 wire catenary, the oldest part of L4 used to have wire catenary but switched to 3rd rail on track when it was debranched from L3, L3 itself started with wire catenary, then opened an extension with 3rd rail on track, then all the line switched to 3rd rail on track...

...it was not until L2 opened that it did with overhead rail, and then all the other old lines gradually switched to that too, and the newer lines (L11, L9/L10) opened with overhead rail from day one.

Perhaps it's easier to maintain it that way, as it's less exposed to potential water in the tunnels, or people on the tracks?



ZeusUpsistos said:


>


Why is that part of the line in bold, and the rest of the line is thinner?



Minato ku said:


> They have forgotten the RER E at La Défense and Nanterre la Folie. 😓


It's only a model.


----------



## Axelferis

Ok thank for the catenary explanation 😉
The line in bold perhaps should indicate the rest of line to cross for passengers?


----------



## Bren

Many thanks ZeusUpsistos and Minato ku for the detailed reports.


----------



## Neric007

So, I went yesterday and I have to say I really enjoyed the look of the train and of the future stations. Very sleek and pleasant designs.


----------



## Pierre50

Nice design, using recent technologies.
Why so many pantographs on power units ? On some pictures not presented here I've seen 4 pantographs on each of the power units ....!!!


----------



## Stuu

437.001 said:


> Why is that part of the line in bold, and the rest of the line is thinner?


I would guess that it updates all the time, so the bold segment is the next 10 or so stations


----------



## Stuu

Axelferis said:


> I don't understand why we have caténaires in a new generation of metro,thing we didn't even see in the whole old fleet that run for now in Paris ?😑


They are going to be powered at 1500v DC, which is much more electrically efficient and needs fewer substations etc. It is also safer for track maintenance


----------



## ZeusUpsistos

437.001 said:


> Why is that part of the line in bold, and the rest of the line is thinner?


The line is divided in 3 sections, South, East and West, which are build separately (only the southern section is under construction for now). The bold part here represents the western section of the line. Though in the end it won't really make a difference since trains will always complete the whole loop when the line will be fully finished, it does indicates you the direction you're heading to (westbound, eastbound, southbound) as you can see on the panels.









Métro du Grand Paris : quatre ans avant son inauguration, les Franciliens peuvent déjà le découvrir


----------



## Minato ku

The train is currently at Issy RER

Trains GPE 15, 16, 17 by Minato ku, sur Flickr
It's heading to the west, the next station is Pont de Sevres. _Note that those screens also show the next trains on the connecting lines._

Trains GPE 15, 16, 17 by Minato ku, sur Flickr

So on the screens showing the line map, the bold part shows indeed the direction and the 10 next following stations.











437.001 said:


> It's only a model.


Forgetting the western extension of the RER E, even on a model, it's an unforgivable fault. 😁


----------



## Minato ku

MP14 in passenger service in 8 days if remaining tests go as planned.

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1312681817464602626


----------



## czargeof

The Issy RER name is terrible for the station, I would have preferred if they just kept it as Issy, or Gare d'issy .. I hope that is not the final name..


----------



## Iron_

Minato ku said:


> They have forgotten the RER E at La Défense and Nanterre la Folie. 😓


I think it shoud only appear at Nanterre because the connection between M15 and RER E will be (very ?) bad at la Défense.
By the way, it's culotté to indicate the connection with T2 at Pont de Sèvres. You have to cross the river Seine and mostly, from the M15 platform to the T2 platform I guess we'll have at least 15 minutes of walk.



czargeof said:


> The Issy RER name is terrible for the station, I would have preferred if they just kept it as Issy, or Gare d'issy .. I hope that is not the final name..


This is not the final name like many others on the line (Rueil-Suresnes? Nanterre? Drancy-Bobigny? Fort d'Issy-Vanves-Clamart?..)


----------



## Minato ku

On line 14 extension, "Saint Ouen RER" will be just called "Saint Ouen", so they could just go with "Issy".
*____*

A video about Croix Rouge, a ghost station on line 10.


----------



## 437.001

czargeof said:


> The Issy RER name is terrible for the station, I would have preferred if they just kept it as Issy, or Gare d'issy .. I hope that is not the final name..


So do I.
That's misleading as hell, people who aren't used to public transport would enter the metro thinking they were entering the RER, and the other way around.
Like Minato_ku says, it may not be the final name, and I do really hope it isn't.
Just "Issy" or "Gare d'Issy" are perfect.


----------



## czargeof

Iron_ said:


> I think it shoud only appear at Nanterre because the connection between M15 and RER E will be (very ?) bad at la Défense.
> By the way, it's culotté to indicate the connection with T2 at Pont de Sèvres. You have to cross the river Seine and mostly, from the M15 platform to the T2 platform I guess we'll have at least 15 minutes of walk.
> 
> 
> 
> This is not the final name like many others on the line (Rueil-Suresnes? Nanterre? Drancy-Bobigny? Fort d'Issy-Vanves-Clamart?..)


I hope you are right, but I have trust issues with their naming conventions after such mouthfuls like “Aubervilliers - Pantin - Quatre Chemins” and “Bobigny - Pantin - Raymond Queneau” hahahahahah


----------



## Iron_

Maybe Issy - Léon Blum ?


----------



## Neric007

Iron_ said:


> By the way, it's culotté to indicate the connection with T2 at Pont de Sèvres. You have to cross the river Seine and mostly, from the M15 platform to the T2 platform I guess we'll have at least 15 minutes of walk.


But this connection is actually already indicated on Line 9 itself so it makes sense to keep it for M15.


----------



## AntonRG

Minato ku said:


> Interior of trains for new lines 15, 16 and 17.
> It's a mock-up exposed in Fabrique du Metro exhibition.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1311952134838120448
> Render of the new stock for lines 15, 16 and 17


That dark blue interior reminds me of the ugly D line trains that are being refitted now. This colour does not age well. I am very surprised they’ve chosen it.


----------



## TER200

437.001 said:


> Perhaps these lines won't have the need of any physical connection to the others?


Definitely, since lines 15, 16, 17 will have much wider trains than the old metro.



Stuu said:


> They are going to be powered at 1500v DC, which is much more electrically efficient and needs fewer substations etc. It is also safer for track maintenance


Also, catenary may be better suited for higher speeds (120 km/h I think), although there are trains running at 160 on 3rd rail.


----------



## Minato ku

A new video of MP14 in test posted on youtube


----------



## Minato ku

Stickers for the arrival of the 8 cars MP14 stock on line 14.
The line 14 is currently served by 6 cars MP89 CA and MP05. Until 2022, the line will be served by a mix of 6 and 8 cars trains.


Arrivée MP14, ligne 14 by Minato ku, sur Flickr


Arrivée MP14, ligne 14 by Minato ku, sur Flickr


----------



## ajw373

TER200 said:


> Definitely, since lines 15, 16, 17 will have much wider trains than the old metro.
> 
> 
> Also, catenary may be better suited for higher speeds (120 km/h I think), although there are trains running at 160 on 3rd rail.


If you are building a new line that doesn’t have to interact with an existing 3rd rail line it would be a no brainer to go for overhead power. Overhead allows for high voltage which in turn reduces the number of substations you need and the size (and cost) of the feeder cables.


----------



## Clery

Minato ku said:


> Stickers for the arrival of the 8 cars MP14 stock on line 14.
> The line 14 is currently served by 6 cars MP89 CA and MP05. Until 2022, the line will be served by a mix of 6 and 8 cars trains.


Older line 14 trains should be transferred to line 4 once full automation will be operational. Considering that there are stil 5 stations of line 4 awaiting the required platform doors, and that proper automation testing will be later required, I guess we shouldn't expect those first automated trains to serve line 4 before 2021. Does anyone know if older line 14 trains will be refurbished with new seats or something before operating on line 4?

And to be complete, we will then see the old MP89 CC from line 4 getting transferred to replace the even older MP73 of line 6 in the same year.


----------



## Minato ku

*Belleville*
New entrance with a ticket hall and new exit.

Entrance and exit on the norhbound platform

Belleville, metro ligne 11 by Minato ku, sur Flickr
Exit only on southbound platform

Belleville, metro ligne 11 by Minato ku, sur Flickr


Belleville, metro ligne 11 by Minato ku, sur Flickr


Belleville, metro ligne 11 by Minato ku, sur Flickr


Belleville, metro ligne 11 by Minato ku, sur Flickr
According to the panel, there is also a new escalator leading to the street level but this exit it's not open yet.

Belleville, metro ligne 11 by Minato ku, sur Flickr


Belleville, metro ligne 11 by Minato ku, sur Flickr
They have chosen a very traditional 1930s style entrance with Dervaux (name of the architect) totem on rue de la Presentation

Belleville, metro ligne 11 by Minato ku, sur Flickr
The exit from the southbound platform is on the narrow Rue du Faubourg du Temple.

Belleville, metro ligne 11 by Minato ku, sur Flickr


Belleville, metro ligne 11 by Minato ku, sur Flickr


----------



## Jean Michel

Why is M18 the only line of GPE with different rolling stock? (2.45m instead of 2.80m, third rail instead of overhead)


----------



## Minato ku

It's a question of construction cost.
Because it's less expensive to build narrow tunnels (especially for a line with a low ridership expected) and as line 18 is not connected to the other new lines (at least until a very long time), it doesn't need to share a similar rolling stock.


----------



## Jean Michel

Minato ku said:


> It's a question of construction cost.
> Because it's less expensive to build narrow tunnels (especially for a line with a low ridership expected) and as line 18 is not connected to the other new lines (at least until a very long time), it doesn't need to share a similar rolling stock.


Thanks. Why did they choose overhead power supply for 15/16/17 and not for 18, which is supposed to have a third rail?


----------



## technikLEO

Jean Michel said:


> Thanks. Why did they choose overhead power supply for 15/16/17 and not for 18, which is supposed to have a third rail?


Line 18 will have a third rail instead of a overhead power supply because the overhead line will cause too much disturbances with the instrumentation of laboratories of the Saclay plateau.


----------



## Jean Michel

technikLEO said:


> Line 18 will have a third rail instead of a overhead power supply because the overhead line will cause too much disturbances with the instrumentation of laboratories of the Saclay plateau.


That's interesting. What disturbances are caused by an overhead power supply compared to a third rail?


----------



## Minato ku

The new escalator exit that I've missed during my last visit in Belleville. 
It will open in December. It's named Rue de l'Orillon when infact it's two streets from it. The name of the closer Rue Louis Bonnet is already taken by exit number 6.

Belleville, metro ligne 11 by Minato ku, sur Flickr

The exit only from the southbound platform
The funny thing is the name Cour de la Grace de Dieu, Ir is a small private alley, not accessible to the public. It's a weird name for an exit. This is explaned by the fact that the name Rue du Faubourg du Temple where the exit is located is already used for exit number 5.

Bellevile, ligne 11 by Minato ku, sur Flickr
I guess because of its smallness, I imagine they want to avoid that too much people use this one. 

Belleville, metro ligne 11 by Minato ku, sur Flickr
Cour de la Grace de Dieu is the alley inside this building.
An architectural note, you can notice that two floors have been added recently.

Rue du Faubourg du Temple, 11e by Minato ku, sur Flickr


----------



## Iron_

What about the new exit at HdV ? Wasn't it planned to open this Month ?


----------



## Axelferis

Perhaps it means that the next automatic lines will be 6 & 11 ?


----------



## Mapimi2

Axelferis said:


> Perhaps it means that the next automatic lines will be 6 & 11 ?


I wouldn't read too much into it, my guess is just the person making the video for Alstom mistook lines getting the MP14 with those that have tires.


----------



## TER200

Neric007 said:


> ^^
> 
> Yeah I saw that but that's the point, I don't think this is correct (and it seems it is indeed not according to Minato Ku, see comments above).


Indeed. Seems that they just listed all lines where those trains can possibly run -after all, it's not up to Alstom to decide what to do with them...

Maybe line 1 will get some if extended to Fontenay (the total number of MP05s - which could be transferred from line 4 then - may not be enough).
On line 6 it is very unlikely (but maybe in 30 years, after line 4 gets some MP42s or whatever 🤓 ).



Axelferis said:


> MP19 will equip all the rest of lines inner Paris.


Same here : lines 2, 5 and 9 should not get MF19s in foreseeable future as they currently have MF01s.



Stuu said:


> Could it be the visual impact, as a lot of the route is going to be elevated?


Ah, didn't though of that. Maybe. Or it's just more expensive to build an overhead line with poles on a viaduct, while in tunnel you can just hang it from the ceiling.


----------



## technikLEO

Also a little reason why line 2,5 and 9 will not get MP19's : they're on tires.
A little rundown of all the current and future types on Paris subway network : 

Tire 2m40 : lines 1-4-6-11-14
Tire 2m08 "VAL" : Airport lines Orlyval and CDGVAL
Classic 2m80 with overhead line : Grand Paris Express lines 15-16-17
Classic 2m50 : Grand Paris Express line 18
Classic 2m40 : All other lines
Remember that other networks have multiple gauges like London,Berlin or Madrid. It's just evolution.
Also the biggest mess with different gauges is not the subway in Paris. It's the light rail,but this is a whole other subject.


----------



## TER200

technikLEO said:


> Also a little reason why line 2,5 and 9 will not get MP19's : they're on tires.


Type, I meant MF19 (MP19 does not exist). Thye MF19 can run on those lines then as it's on standard rails.


----------



## Axelferis

Yes MF19 sorry


----------



## trelka

Métro parisien: où est passée la nouvelle rame de la ligne 14?


Après une inauguration la semaine dernière, la nouvelle rame du métro 14 n'est plus réapparue depuis. Elle n'a fait jusqu'à présent qu'un seul trajet entre Olympiades et Saint-Lazare depuis sa mise en service.




www.bfmtv.com





Article saying the MP14 train has not been used since the inauguration day. No explanation from RATP so far.
A bit weird, surely there's some technical problem, otherwise they would be to eager to show the train around all day long.


----------



## Axelferis

Don't forget that the main goal is to be ready for the L14 extension opening by end of year (December)


----------



## ZeusUpsistos

Bir-Hakeim bridge, partially renovated. Work will continue next year.
































Difference between the renovated and non-renovated parts :
















Arthur Weidmann


----------



## Minato ku

The installation of platform doors continues.

Cité

Cité, ligne 4 by Minato ku, sur Flickr


Cité, ligne 4 by Minato ku, sur Flickr


Cité, ligne 4 by Minato ku, sur Flickr

Denfert-Rochereau

Denfert-Rochereau, ligne 4 by Minato ku, sur Flickr


----------



## Jean Michel

In Sofia they opted for lower platform doors for M3. I wonder why they couldn't use those smaller, less obtrusive doors for a station like Cite...?


----------



## Clery

Jean Michel said:


> In Sofia they opted for lower platform doors for M3. I wonder why they couldn't use those smaller, less obtrusive doors for a station like Cite...?
> View attachment 660628


Even if they are higher than in Sofia, platform doors are also less obstrusive on Paris metro line 1 too. It's all a matter of taste. I guess people who like higher doors feel them "more modern" as they are more similar to what we can find in recent metro systems, yet I'm skeptical this is really the best for an older system such as in Paris. Now this being said, when you're taking metro on line 4 currently, it's doesn't feel as claustrophic as it may seem on photos.


----------



## Minato ku

It's because line 4 has a lot of issue due to intrusions on the tracks (homeless, junkies...). High doors eliminate the problem while half height door might just reduce it (it's true by a lot but I think that they want a foolproof system. Doors of lines 1 and 13 are already taller than the average half height doors for this fact).
It's true that Cité could have had different doors but it's easier and less expensive (economies of scale) to have the same kind of doors everywhere in the line.


----------



## technikLEO

The not-full-height platform doors were used on line 1 because the edges of the platforms were not solid enough. 

Personnally,I find the one for line 1 and 13 the perfect compromise : You got most of the advantages of the full-height platform doors, it's still high as a person so there's not danger, and IMO it's more visually pleasing for older stations not concieved with platform doors in mind at the time.


----------



## Minato ku

Line 1 platform doors were installed 10 years ago. This was quite a new experiment to install platform doors on +100 years old platforms.
If automation work had been done now, line 1 would have had full height doors like on line 4.


----------



## Neric007

The platform doors one line 1 are, regardless of their height, hideous. They look very cheap. It's especially disappointing in stations such as Louvre-Rivoli or Franklin-Roosevelt. I just don't understand why bother having some nicely decorated stations and then add ugly platform doors to them. (I mean, moneywise I understand, yeah)


----------



## TwentyOneExpress

The MP14 is back in circulation on Line 14. I don't know how long it was in service for but it stopped running at 4pm.

Here you can see it arriving at Pyramides, with a little observation of how the platform door indicator lights adjusts with the length of the train, along with a short ride from Olympiades to Bibliotheque Francois Miterrand.


----------



## Isratech

J'ai l'impression que le MP14 est beaucoup plus silencieux !


----------



## Minato ku

It's much more silent (at least inside).
















*MP14, *first (real) day of service.
I was fortunate to have the time to be on line 14 between 2pm and 4pm.

Platforms doors have a highlighted in red when it's a 6 cars MP89 or MP05

Pyramides, ligne 14 by Minato ku, sur Flickr


MP14 by Minato ku, sur Flickr


MP14 by Minato ku, sur Flickr


MP14 by Minato ku, sur Flickr


MP14 by Minato ku, sur Flickr


MP14 by Minato ku, sur Flickr


MP14 by Minato ku, sur Flickr


MP14 by Minato ku, sur Flickr


MP14 by Minato ku, sur Flickr


MP14 by Minato ku, sur Flickr


MP14 by Minato ku, sur Flickr


MP14 by Minato ku, sur Flickr


MP14 by Minato ku, sur Flickr


----------



## Minato ku

Information devices.
Trains have announcements in French, English, Italian and Japanese.

Sticker on line panels until the opening of the northern extension. There are enough space for the southern extension.

MP14 by Minato ku, sur Flickr
Lines in transfer with the new IDFM graphical charter. 😓

MP14 by Minato ku, sur Flickr


MP14 by Minato ku, sur Flickr


MP14 by Minato ku, sur Flickr


MP14 by Minato ku, sur Flickr
Exits and transfers are indicated on screens. (It isn't the case on line 1 and RER A that also have screens).

MP14 by Minato ku, sur Flickr


MP14 by Minato ku, sur Flickr


MP14 by Minato ku, sur Flickr


MP14 by Minato ku, sur Flickr


MP14 by Minato ku, sur Flickr


MP14 by Minato ku, sur Flickr
Maps inside trains obviously show the northern extension of line 14.

MP14 by Minato ku, sur Flickr


----------



## Pierre50

Very good pictures, not easy to take because of PFD !
MP 14 starts to be reality


----------



## Minato ku

More pictures of the MP 14 (don't forget to look those on the previous page).


MP14 by Minato ku, sur Flickr


MP14 by Minato ku, sur Flickr


MP14 by Minato ku, sur Flickr


MP14 by Minato ku, sur Flickr


MP14 by Minato ku, sur Flickr


MP14 by Minato ku, sur Flickr


MP14 by Minato ku, sur Flickr


MP14 by Minato ku, sur Flickr
At the beginning, the information screen didn't work.

MP14 by Minato ku, sur Flickr


MP14 by Minato ku, sur Flickr


MP14 by Minato ku, sur Flickr


MP14 by Minato ku, sur Flickr


MP by Minato ku, sur Flickr


MP14 by Minato ku, sur Flickr


MP14 by Minato ku, sur Flickr


----------



## Minato ku

A video of some of the announcements on the MP14.
Four languages : French, English, Italian and Japanese


----------



## DNSylvestre

I'm starting to warm up to the interior.


----------



## Axelferis

Isratech said:


> J'ai l'impression que le MP14 est beaucoup plus silencieux !


40% less noisy


----------



## luacstjh98

Minato ku said:


> It's much more silent (at least inside).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *MP14, *first (real) day of service.
> I was fortunate to have the time to be on line 14 between 2pm and 4pm.
> 
> Platforms doors have a highlighted in red when it's a 6 cars MP89 or MP05
> 
> Pyramides, ligne 14 by Minato ku, sur Flickr


Is this a new feature added with the MP14 or something the doors were capable of all along?



Axelferis said:


> Perhaps it means that the next automatic lines will be 6 & 11 ?


Apparently line 11 is getting a variant of the MP14 with a driver's cab. Line 6 is being semi-automated, presumably not committing to full automation is because of the aboveground segments?


----------



## Axelferis




----------



## TER200

luacstjh98 said:


> Line 6 is being semi-automated, presumably not committing to full automation is because of the aboveground segments?


Line 6 operation will not change much : ATO ("autopilot") with driver who controls the doors' closing and can drive fully manually (like most metro lines, except 1 and 14 which are driverless of course, and 3bis, 7bis and 10 which don't have ATO). The signalling and ATO on line 6 will be modernized with the new Octys system, like on line 5 for example.


----------



## Axelferis




----------



## TwentyOneExpress

Did yall know the first 6-car MP14 for Line 4 is on property?


----------



## Minato ku

According to Alstom, the production for the MP14 6 cars is in the pre-series and testing stage. 
The arrival of MP 14 online 4 was planned for 2021, 2022. I write "was" because it was an announcement before COVID 19.


----------



## TwentyOneExpress

Minato ku said:


> According to Alstom, the production for the MP14 6 cars is in the pre-series and testing stage.
> The arrival of MP 14 online 4 was planned for 2021, 2022. I write "was" because it was an announcement before COVID-19.


I figured that, especially since Line 4 isn't ready for full automation yet. But, I saw this video on YouTube of a MP14 parked in a 6 car lay up track area, and that area isn't designed for 8 car trains.


----------



## ZeusUpsistos

The laying of the first (tail) tracks of Grand Paris Express lines in the back of Noisy-Champs line 15 station :
































© Société du Grand Paris / Cyrus Cornut / Gérard Rollando


----------



## Axelferis

3 tracks?


----------



## Cyril

4?


----------



## Luki_SL

^^4 tracks


----------



## Fabio1976

Luki_SL said:


> ^^4 tracks


Could therefore be 24/7?


----------



## Fabio1976

Luki_SL said:


> ^^4 tracks


Could therefore be 24/7?


----------



## Axelferis

M14 Station Pont Cardinet



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1323642587572555784


----------



## TER200

No, those 4 tracks are for train storage at the end of the line.


----------



## DNSylvestre

Wish the arches were silver to match the rest of the station's aesthetic.


----------



## Minato ku

*Chatelet* 
Platform doors installation is almost done.


Chatelet, ligne 4 by Minato ku, sur Flickr


Chatelet, ligne 4 by Minato ku, sur Flickr


Chatelet, ligne 4 by Minato ku, sur Flickr


----------



## M.o.t.s!

[QUOTE = "Clery, message: 171156411, membre: 744123"]
^^ Ouais, clairement ils ont précipité l'ouverture.
Voici une belle vidéo montrant les différentes nouvelles stations:

[MEDIA = youtube] tPDBL6AYRpE [/ MEDIA]
[/CITATION] 

Merci d'avoir partager mon contenu! Très bonne continuation👉


----------



## Clery

M.o.t.s! said:


> Merci d'avoir partager mon contenu! Très bonne continuation👉


Welcome to Skyscrapercity! Your video is great. 

This place is only English speaking, you were saying: _"Thanks for having shared my video! Have a nice day."_.
There's a French section dedicated to urban transit, here's the link:








Transports urbains







www.skyscrapercity.com


----------



## Minato ku

Hôtel de Ville

The new entrance on Rue du Temple

Hôtel de Ville, metro by Minato ku, sur Flickr


Hôtel de Ville, metro by Minato ku, sur Flickr


Hôtel de Ville, metro by Minato ku, sur Flickr
This entrance is located on the (long) transfer corridor between line 1 and 11.

Hotel de Ville, metro by Minato ku, sur Flickr


Hotel de Ville, metro by Minato ku, sur Flickr


Hotel de Ville, metro by Minato ku, sur Flickr


----------



## Isratech

Minato ku said:


> Hôtel de Ville
> 
> The new entrance on Rue du Temple
> 
> Hôtel de Ville, metro by Minato ku, sur Flickr
> 
> 
> Hôtel de Ville, metro by Minato ku, sur Flickr
> 
> 
> Hôtel de Ville, metro by Minato ku, sur Flickr
> This entrance is located on the (long) transfer corridor between line 1 and 11.
> 
> Hotel de Ville, metro by Minato ku, sur Flickr
> 
> 
> Hotel de Ville, metro by Minato ku, sur Flickr
> 
> 
> Hotel de Ville, metro by Minato ku, sur Flickr


Je ne comprends toujours pas pourquoi on ne protège pas les bouches de métro avec des escalators...la pluie et les escalators ça fait rarement bon ménage...


----------



## BillyF

On the other direction, line 14 extension between Mairie de Saint-Ouen and Saint-Lazare stations


----------



## dimlys1994

From Rail Journal:









Contract awarded for Grand Paris Line 18 viaduct


Societe du Grand Paris has awarded a €193m contract for the construction of a 6.7km-long viaduct for Line 18 of Paris’ Grand Paris Express metro project.




www.railjournal.com


----------



## TwentyOneExpress

There seems to be confusion with passengers when waiting for an MP14 on Line 14. Most passengers aren't aware of positioning themselves to the part of the platform that is served by the MP14s. They notice the red lights over the doors when its a MP89 or MP05, but people think the regular white lights are normal pre-MP14 operations and don't realize that when that area is white, an MP14 is stopping there. I understand their confusion because when the MP14 is NOT on the line, all the doors are lit up in the regular white lights. This is leading to major confusion.

Would it be possible for the metro to have those doors that are served by the longer MP14s vary from red and green? When an MP89 or MP05 is next to arrive, the lights will stay red at that section of the platform, and when an MP14 is next to arrive, the lights will turn green at that section of the platform. This way, people assign the color green as "GO" and the color red as "NO". This would allow passengers to position themselves on the platform (ESPECIALLY at Saint Lazare/Chatelet in the Olympiades direction, and at Bibliotheque-Francois-Mitterrand/Bercy/Chatelet, in the Mairie de St Ouen direction.

Obviously, when the MP14 is not on the line, it would be the regular white pre-MP14 operations.


----------



## Axelferis




----------



## Bren

Good News, 2020 is over 



























Une station de métro rebaptisée "Bonne Nouvelle, l’année 2020 est finie"


Le temps de quelques jours, les usagers qui passeront par la station Bonne nouvelle verront de nouveaux panneaux avec le sous-titre "L'année 2020 est finie !".




pic-france3-regions.francetvinfo.fr


----------



## urbanflight

*Ile-de-France Mobilités has confirmed the extension of metro line 1 to Fontenay-sous-Bois will be put into public inquiry at the end of 2021*








Val-de-Marne. Prolongement de la ligne 1 à Fontenay-sous-Bois : c'est en bonne voie !


Ile-de-France Mobilités a confirmé l'extension de la ligne 1 vers Fontenay-sous-Bois sera mise en enquête publique fin 2021.




actu.fr












Currently:


----------



## ZeusUpsistos

*Villejuif Institut Gustave-Roussy Station*








































Le grand cylindre de Dominique Perrault pour le Grand Paris Express - AMC Architecture


----------



## 437.001

I have a question.

The station "Saint-Mandé" on line 1 used to be called "Saint-Mandé - Tourelles" in the past, or am I wrong?


----------



## ZeusUpsistos

According to Wikipedia, the station was originally called "Tourelle", then it switched to "Saint-Mandé Tourelle" (to avoid confusion with Saint-Mandé station on line 6, which is now Picpus) and eventually it became Saint-Mandé.


----------



## alexandru.mircea

Do you happen to know if the connection between lines L and 14 at Pont Cardinet links the quais of the two stations directly?


----------



## sunnydownunder

Have visited Paris many times, I have a few general thoughts on the system:

-The MP89CC, my favourite and i think it has a nicer motor sound than the newer MP05. I actually always liked them better when they were on Line 1. They ran at a much higher speed, on line 4 they seem to be pretty slow. I look forward to seeing how they do on line 6.

-My least favourite train is the MF77, it’s just a very forgettable train for me.

-Favourite line would have to be either line 1 for the route served, line 6 for all the above ground sections, or the line 14 for its novelty status of being visually very different from everything else!


----------



## ZeusUpsistos

alexandru.mircea said:


> Do you happen to know if the connection between lines L and 14 at Pont Cardinet links the quais of the two stations directly?


It doesn't, you have to exit the station and walk a few meters in the street.



sunnydownunder said:


> -The MP89CC, my favourite and i think it has a nicer motor sound than the newer MP05. I actually always liked them better when they were on Line 1. They ran at a much higher speed, on line 4 they seem to be pretty slow. I look forward to seeing how they do on line 6.


That's mainly due to the characteristics of line 4, which has more curves than line 1 and very short interstations.


----------



## alexandru.mircea

T


ZeusUpsistos said:


> It doesn't, you have to exit the station and walk a few meters in the street.


Thanks. I was surprised to pass by Pont Cardinet in a train and not to see any indicators for the interchange. 

If a direct interchange will not be built, that will be a bit of a shame.


----------



## Clery

437.001 said:


> I have a question.
> 
> The station "Saint-Mandé" on line 1 used to be called "Saint-Mandé - Tourelles" in the past, or am I wrong?


The metro was initially limited to the city of Paris only. Therefore, many stations within Paris were named after streets that were themselves named after the suburb they were leading to. Strasbourg - Saint-Denis was initially named "Saint-Denis", "rue Saint-Maur" was named "Saint-Maur", Dugommier was named "Charenton", Picpus was named "Saint-Mandé".

Later the metro expanded to those suburbs and this generated confusion. The station located in Saint-Mandé was named "Tourelle", whereas the station "Saint-Mandé" was located in Paris. Furthermore, there was already a "Saint-Mandé" train station on Vincennes line at the time, probably explaining the need to still specify "Saint-Mandé - Tourelle" for the metro station.

The concern became even stronger when the network has grown regional with the RER in the 1960's. By the 1970's, it seems to have become the norm to name suburban stations according to the city they were serving "Créteil - l'Echat", "Villejuif - Louis Aragon", "Boulogne - Pont de Saint-Cloud", etc. It's worth being noted the Saint-Mandé train station was closed in 1969 when the Vincennes line was integrated to "regional metro" (which will become "RER A" in 1977). Therefore in the 1990's, Saint-Mandé was only served by the metro station explaining why they dropped the "Tourelle" part of its name.

In the first half of the century, different networks were quite disconnected and it didn't seem to bother anyone to have different stations on different networks sharing the same name. "Reuilly" was a station on metro line 1 but also on the suburban "Vincennes" line. When the metro was still operated by private companies, we even had 2 "Marcadet" stations at a time: one on CMP's network line 4 (now "Marcadet Poissonniers") and one on Nord-Sud's network line B (now Guy Môcquet).


----------



## Clery

Last thing I've forgotten to add was that there used to be a Saint-Mandé train station on Vincennes line before it became integrated to the "regional metro" in 1969 ( the regional metro becoming "RER A" in 1977), so specifying "Saint-Mandé - Tourelle" to distinguish the metro station was also making sense before that.

I've edited my earlier post accordingly.


----------



## BillyF

Meanwhile, on line 13 ...


----------



## Arnorian




----------



## Clery

I'm actually working on a website showing the evolution of the Paris region railway network from 1830 to 2030: train, RER, metro and modern tram.
It's still in development. I've made maps only up to 1977 for now and it only works on *Firefox browser*.









Chemins de fer parisiens


Evolution des chemins de fer de la région parisienne de 1830 à 2030.




www.international-football.net





Some quick translations:

Précédent = "Previous"
Suivant = "Next"
Lecture automatique = "Auto play" (check the box to automatically go to next date)
Tracés et arrêts = "Tracks and stops" (animating both evolution of tracks and evolution of stops)
Tracés uniquement =" Tracks only" (animating only evolution of tracks)
You can click on the grey strip to directly jump to any year :

1837 = first rail line
1900 = first metro line
1969 = first RER line (then called "regional metro")
The website is able to measure length of tracks, therefore it also shows the evolution of the length of the network by type and by line. It also includes all stops, their evolution, names, lines served, etc.

I know there is still massive works to show all the data I would like to, but for now I'm focusing on building historical maps of the network, it takes a lot of time. I would still gladly read about your comments though, so feel free to give me your insight.


----------



## BillyF

Two new trains MP14 at Gare de Lyon, on line 14


----------



## BillyF

And here is a video made this evening of the brand new station of line 14 Porte de Clichy. This station was inaugurated this morning at 10:00 a.m.


----------



## Erlenberg

Clery said:


> I know there is still massive works to show all the data I would like to, but for now I'm focusing on building historical maps of the network, it takes a lot of time. I would still gladly read about your comments though, so feel free to give me your insight.


Hello Clery, thank you for your work, this is a tremendous job !
There is one option I would love to see on your website : to be able to choose which networks appear on the map (ie : only the tram, or the metro and the RER, and so on...)


----------



## Clery

Erlenberg said:


> Hello Clery, thank you for your work, this is a tremendous job !
> There is one option I would love to see in your website : to be able to choose which networks appear on the map (ie : only the tram, or the metro and the RER, and so on...)


Sure why not.

Would you like other networks to disappear fully or would it be okay if they'd appear in grey?
I'm asking the question because I've already implemented an option making that when we click on a specific line, all the rest appears in grey to highlight it. Here's an example with line 1:









Ligne 1 - Chemins de fer parisiens


Evolution des chemins de fer de la région parisienne de 1830 à 2030.




www.international-football.net


----------



## Erlenberg

Clery said:


> Sure why not.
> 
> Would you like other networks to disappear fully or would it be okay if they'd appear in grey?
> I'm asking the question because I've already implemented an option making that when we click on a specific line, all the rest appears in grey to highlight it.


Thank you !
I guess it would be more legible if the other networks completely disappear, or even better if we can do both ! 😁


----------



## czargeof

Does anyone know the particular reason the name Paris XIII is added onto the Maison Blanche station on line 14? Is all the signage going to add that ? I mean I understand that it’s the 13th arrondissement but it seems strange to me. Will it only be named that on line 14 and not 7 ? 

Am I overthinking it haha


----------



## Pierre50

Paris XIII is the name of a University which is nearby


----------



## ZeusUpsistos

All their campuses are located in the northern suburbs, I just think it's related to the arrondissement though I'm not really sure why they chose to add this to the station name.

Speaking of line 14 southern extension, here are a few photos showing the laying of the first tracks in the last few months.
























Déjà 1 km de voies posées au SMR de Morangis


----------



## 437.001

🔼 🔼 🔼 
Will line 14 connect with RER C (Rungis-La Fraternelle, Pont-de-Rungis, Orly-Ville...)?


----------



## TER200

Yes, at Pont-de-Rungis.


----------



## TwentyOneExpress

I don't live in Paris, but I wonder if the reason for Porte d'Orléans not having platform doors yet is due to stopping position/calibration issues? I noticed throughout all of the stations prior to installation of the platforms doors, the platforms have square bases installed along the edge. Each of the train doors stop between the squares, and the areas where two squares are close together, is where the accordion section of the train is located between each car. After watching the trains stop at all of the other stations, all drivers stopped within the area where the platform doors would align (prior to installation), however, at Porte d'Orléans, every train is stopping way off from where they should be if platform doors were to be installed.

Notice the trains stopping in these videos:

In the Montrouge direction, the stopping position is marked too early for platform door alignment.










In Porte de Clignancourt direction, the stopping position would overrun platform door alignment.






Here's Cité before platform door installation. Observe how the train doors align between the squares on the platform, and how the area with two squares is where the cars are connected. This is not happening at Porte d'Orléans.





Did anyone look into that or is aware of my observations? Is that the reason for the delay?


----------



## TER200

I read on a french forum from a guy working at RATP that the problem if the ceiling, which is too low. A special model of platform edge doors has to be installed so it takes more time.
The first trials of driverless trains are planned before summer, and passenger service at the end of the year.


The stopping position might need an adjustment in the autopilot system, I don't think it takes long.


----------



## TwentyOneExpress

Thank you for the update! That makes sense. Hopefully it's a shorter version of the same model and not something completely different like something similar to Line 1, but then again if it's shorter it'll probably need open vertical clearance and it seems that the motors are over the doors themselves.


----------



## ZeusUpsistos

Work at and between *Vitry-Centre* and *Les Ardoines* stations.
























































https://www.vitry94.fr/2868-20937/actua … ntiers.htm


----------



## Minato ku

*Place des Fêtes*
This station opened on line 7 (now line 7bis) in 1911 but what is interesting us on this post opened with line 11 in 1935. Its Art Deco entrance.

The former Art Nouveau entrance was demolished with the arrival of line 11.









It was one of the few metro station where I never went out. 
I have done transfer and I went to its platforms several times but I never went to street level.
Finally after a little trip with Clery in 19th arrondissement, we took the subway at this station.

I knew that Place des Fetes has this particular Art Deco entrance on rue des Fêtes but I discovered something that I didn't know.

Place de Fêtes, metro ligne 11 by Minato ku, sur Flickr
This entrance has escalators on both directions linking the street level to the ticket hall. 
Usually escalators to street level are going uphill.

Place de Fêtes, metro ligne 11 by Minato ku, sur Flickr
Place des Fetes is located on Belleville hill, it explains why the station is deeper than usual Paris metro stations. 
Much of line 11 is located under Belleville. Line 11 replaces an former funicular tram.

Place de Fêtes, metro ligne 11 by Minato ku, sur Flickr
Ticket hall. It's when I arrived there that I've made my discovery. 

Place de Fêtes, metro ligne 11 by Minato ku, sur Flickr
Place des Fetes has TWO exits to street level with escalators, not just one. 😄

Place de Fêtes, metro ligne 11 by Minato ku, sur Flickr
This other exit leads directly to the middle of Place des Fêtes.
While the subway station and its entrances have not really changed since its opening in 1935, the same can't be said about the surrounding. 
Place des Fetes was rebuilt during 1970s.

Place de Fêtes, metro ligne 11 by Minato ku, sur Flickr
Same kind of Art Deco aedicule.

Place de Fêtes, metro ligne 11 by Minato ku, sur Flickr


Place de Fêtes, metro ligne 11 by Minato ku, sur Flickr
Back to station, it's the longest escalator on Paris metro.

Place de Fêtes, metro ligne 11 by Minato ku, sur Flickr
Line 11 platforms. Oui-dire style from the late 1980s or early 1990s renovation. 

Place des Fêtes, ligne 11 by Minato ku, sur Flickr
Old transfer panel.

Place des Fêtes, ligne 11 by Minato ku, sur Flickr


----------



## Minato ku

The installation of platform doors at Porte d'Orleans is slow.

Porte d&#x27;Orleans, ligne 4 by Minato ku, sur Flickr

New signage (not yet lighted)

Montparnasse Bienvenue, ligne 4 by Minato ku, sur Flickr


Montparnasse Bienvenue, ligne 4 by Minato ku, sur Flickr


----------



## DiogoBaptista

That new big box signage looks kinda horrible, and outdated, is it a new signage standard?
In the current century with all the technology, I cannot understand the dimension/depth of the lighting box.

The old one looks more lighter and organized:








I suggest something like this in Lisbon:


----------



## sergiogiorgini

I have to agree that it looks clunky and hard to read. I feel like the RATP is throwing in the towel, perhaps because the IDFM is now dictating their graphics standards and the RATP signage may be phased out altogether in a few years. The new line 14 stations just opened with temporary stickers carrying the old standards.

I don't understand why they don't try to stick to a singular system (as much as possible) in terms of light boxes, stickering etc. Every station now gets its own solution, which makes the system incredibly hard to maintain and of course we can see the result of that.


----------



## ChrisLondon

The writing on the Paris station name signs is actually bigger and easier to read than those in Lisbon, which means less risk of getting off at the wrong station.


----------



## sergiogiorgini

The point was more about the construction and lighting of the sign. With LEDs you don't need a big clunky box anymore.


----------



## Neric007

Are all the signages of the station like the one on the photo though, or are they all meant to be changed to this ? Or is it just maybe because this specific one has like something behind of some sort ?
Because I agree they look quite ugly.


----------



## alexandru.mircea

Having as many useful information concentrated together is always well received or even asked for by the users, through feedback from their associations (I follow some such local associations on Twitter). This process is also happening on screen displays, which have started including more information.

In this case the resulting box is pretty good, I find it very clear and useful. But I think it's because the very long name of the station, which generates an ideal format. But if each station name is going to generate its own format then I can see the potential problem, especially for a station with a short name but a lot of info to fit in. 

The signage on the Montparnasse box consists entirely of RATP design, if there is any input from the IdFM (the transport authority) then it is the lighter shade of blue. AFAIK design conflicts have started to happen more (so far) on the train network, where RATP is not the dominant operator like on the métro.


----------



## sergiogiorgini

The RATP is forced by IDFM to use the latter’s new logos for trains, trams, buses, and the RER, and you can see this rollout happening very slowly at the moment. They were/are also looking into a complete new style for when line 15 opens, which would be independent of the operator and owned by IDFM.


----------



## alexandru.mircea

^ that's all true, but in the case of this particular box there is so far no IdFM design, unless I'm missing something.


----------



## sergiogiorgini

I think you misread because that was never the point. I was saying it seems to me that RATP isn't really trying anymore, and I speculated it might have something to do with IDFM taking over more and more. Like they don't care anymore.

As for inconsistency I mean within RATP's own signs. They have always been very consistent with regards to graphics but the construction of the signs is different everywhere. Sometimes it's an illuminated box, sometimes it's a sticker on metal, sometimes there's rounded corners, etc. The result of that is takes ages to update the entire system whenever there's a change.

Also, there is actually a bit of the new IDFM style in that sign at Montparnasse-Bienvenüe:


----------



## DiogoBaptista

ChrisLondon said:


> The writing on the Paris station name signs is actually bigger and easier to read than those in Lisbon, which means less risk of getting off at the wrong station.


congrats, you missed the point !



sergiogiorgini said:


> The point was more about the construction and lighting of the sign. With LEDs you don't need a big clunky box anymore.


thank you! thats it!


----------



## alexandru.mircea

sergiogiorgini said:


> I think you misread because that was never the point. I was saying it seems to me that RATP isn't really trying anymore, and I speculated it might have something to do with IDFM taking over more and more. Like they don't care anymore.


You literally made this otherwise correct point twice:

"IDFM is now dictating their graphics standards and the RATP signage may be phased out altogether in a few years"

"The RATP is forced by IDFM to use the latter’s new logos for trains, trams, buses, and the RER, and you can see this rollout happening very slowly at the moment."

And it is true, I just don't think it is the case here.

Your other point about RATP's inconsistency is also true. I'd only add that some of the inconsistency comes from constraining factors such as whether a wall is straight or rounded, how long the available wall space is, the angles of visibility etc...



sergiogiorgini said:


> Also, there is actually a bit of the new IDFM style in that sign at Montparnasse-Bienvenüe:
> View attachment 1102829


That's the classic SNCF logo for Transilien trains: https://www.transilien.com/tricharte/img/picto/tn-icon-transilien.svg But it's true that indicating train lines by name on RATP materials is new, before they would only point in the general direction of "Trains Ile-de-France")


----------



## sergiogiorgini

It really is part of the IDFM's new graphics standard. You can find out all about it here. Before and after:


----------



## Minato ku

Speaking of new and old graphics standards.

MP14 have the old one

MP14, ligne 14 by Minato ku, sur Flickr
...while the older MP89 and MP05 have the new IDFM standard.

MP05, ligne 14 by Minato ku, sur Flickr

I preferred the old style, especially for the trams. 
I don't understand why they put tram above the RER, it seems weird to be. I would put tram below.


----------



## Minato ku

*Porte d'Orléans *
Just after my message about the slowness of the installation of the platform doors at this station, they have accelerated. 
There were two doors yesterday, six today.


Porte d&#x27;Orleans, ligne 4 by Minato ku, sur Flickr


Porte d&#x27;Orleans, ligne 4 by Minato ku, sur Flickr


Porte d&#x27;Orleans, ligne 4 by Minato ku, sur Flickr


Porte d&#x27;Orleans, ligne 4 by Minato ku, sur Flickr

After Porte d'Orléans, all station on line 4 will be fitted.


----------



## Iron_

Minato ku said:


> Speaking of new and old graphics standards.
> 
> MP14 have the old one
> 
> MP14, ligne 14 by Minato ku, sur Flickr
> ...while the older MP89 and MP05 have the new IDFM standard.
> 
> MP05, ligne 14 by Minato ku, sur Flickr
> 
> I preferred the old style, especially for the trams.
> I don't understand why they put tram above the RER, it seems weird to be. I would put tram below.


Personaly I quite like the new style especially the RER one because it could has been "Train" only and it's a good thing RER remains. The tram one doesn't bother me, actually "T" is integrated on the lines numbering and it seems better to me to not confund with metro lines.
But I don't understand either why Tram is above RER.


----------



## Shenkey

It should have just been a TV, that way it can be modified on the fly.


----------



## Clery

Iron_ said:


> Personaly I quite like the new style especially the RER one because it could has been "Train" only and it's a good thing RER remains.


That's only a transition because RATP strongly opposed removing RER, however IDFM hasn't abandonned its idea to ultimately get rid of the RER name, which is pretty weird considering SNCF is currently selling incorporation of Transilien J into RER E as a considerable upgrade in frequency.



Iron_ said:


> The tram one doesn't bother me, actually "T" is integrated on the lines numbering and it seems better to me to not confund with metro lines.


It bothers me deeply. The old signage was harmonious, now tramway looks completely different as if it wasn't the same network. I really don't understand the need of changing the branding of the public transports. It' damages its identity for nothing in return.


----------



## czargeof

The tram design irks me, it looks like a sandwich. It seems like an afterthought to the system. 
But i think RER was definitely improved, especially the old RER C which was a bit hard to see sometimes with the yellow. I think making them squares is more helpful for tourists too to see that they are different and not to board haha


----------



## sergiogiorgini

I understand that people prefer the uniformity of the old system but the network is growing to the point where it was no longer clear enough. Twenty-five years ago you had métro lines within the Périphérique, Transilien lines from the terminus stations, RER lines cutting through the Île-de-France and a few tram lines circling the city. It was pretty easy to understand. Now there's more and more métro lines in the suburbs, tram lines all over (some with train-like and metro-like features), cable cars planned, and not unimportantly: new operators besides RATP and SNCF. So the fact that T1, M1 and RER A no longer resemble each other is a good thing, especially for non-residents. There's also an intuitive clustering going on with the square logos being commuter trains, the circular logos being the métro and the open-line modes being more or less street-level modes of transportation.

And yes the old RER, tram and Transilien line logos were hard to read and probably did not conform to standards for legibility (there has to be a certain amount of contrast). It didn't help that RATP uses a white background and SNCF dark blue.

I applaud the effort towards uniformity between operators as well. I just wish IDFM could buy the rights to use the Parisine typeface from RATP. That font is iconic and super legible and there really isn't any reason to give it up.


----------



## CabRide

Cabride abord a MF 77 train of Paris Metro line 7, from La Courneuve to Mairie d'Ivry


----------



## Minato ku

stockholm79 said:


> So....this is basically what the NYC subway might look like with PSDs. This station is quite similar to the NY ones.


I have also Gare de Lyon in my mind.
Gare de Lyon used to have four platforms

Gare de Lyon, line 1 by Minato ku, sur Flickr


Gare de Lyon, line 1 by Minato ku, sur Flickr


----------



## SebParis

I have taken the Line 14 northern extension again this weekend and the maximum speed between St. Lazare and Pont Cardinet feels slow. The maximum speed is 80km/h, or? Are they using it ?


----------



## nanar

Minato ku said:


> I have also Gare de Lyon in my mind.
> Gare de Lyon used to have four platforms


No, it had *2* platforms and *4* tracks
tr - pl - tr - tr - pl - tr


----------



## 437.001

nanar said:


> No, it had *2* platforms and *4* tracks
> tr - pl - tr - tr - pl - tr


Which is the same as if you said it has four platforms (=four platform edges).

I think in English-speaking countries (or at least the UK), the distinction between track and platform on the voice announcements and signalling is not so clear as in France and Spain.


----------



## stockholm79

British English (BE):
Physical raised construction = platform
Tracks next to said construction = also platform

American English (AE):
Physical raised construction = platform
Tracks next to said construction = track

So it is just as confusing as the different designations of "1st floor" in BE/AE.
Basically he same language, yet two conflicting meanings.
Good that French uses voie


----------



## nanar

Yes, you're right : French national Railways announce "the train going to XXX will start from *track* _(voie)_ number x "
They never say "platform"


----------



## stockholm79

When were the outer tracks removed and filled in at Gare de Lyon?
And what purpose did they serve? Was there another line using them?


----------



## nanar

stockholm79 said:


> When were the outer tracks removed and filled in at Gare de Lyon?
> And what purpose did they serve? Was there another line using them?


At the beginning, Gare de Lyon station was to serve as a junction point between line 1 (opening 1900) and line 2 (opening 1903). It was therefore built with 4 tracks (and 2 platforms).
After the modification of the operating conditions of line 2, this line never went to Gare de Lyon.
But from 1st of August to 17th of December 1906, the trains of line 5 (then limited to the section "Place d'Italie - Place Mazas" - today Quai La Rapée) were extended to Gare de Lyon by the connection 1-5.
Later line 5 was extended north to Place de la Bastille.

Today, the north track in Gare de Lyon station is covered by the platform, the two central tracks serve for Line 1, and south track still exists, without commercial service. https://www.ratp.fr/decouvrir/couli...-prouesse-technique-a-la-station-gare-de-lyon




https://cartometro.com/documents/CartoMetroParis.v4.3.png


Open the link and zoom on Gare de Lyon sector (quite the picture center)


----------



## Stuu

stockholm79 said:


> British English (BE):
> Physical raised construction = platform
> Tracks next to said construction = also platform
> 
> American English (AE):
> Physical raised construction = platform
> Tracks next to said construction = track
> 
> So it is just as confusing as the different designations of "1st floor" in BE/AE.
> Basically he same language, yet two conflicting meanings.
> Good that French uses voie


British railways had raised platforms pretty much from the start, which US railways didn't, and still don't in lots of places. So there was much less need of two separate words in the UK


----------



## NCT

In the UK an island platform with two platform faces would be referred to as two platforms. If a station has 6 islands and 12 platformed tracks we'd normally simply say that station has 12 platforms. Whereas in some countries they'd say this station had 6 platforms and 12 platformed tracks.


----------



## Minato ku

All with those variations, it can be difficult to describe some stations.

Like Porte de Saint Cloud on line 9.
Not using the Bristish way, four tracks, 3 platforms. It used to be a fifth track where I'm standing.


Porte de Saint-Cloud, ligne 9 by Minato ku, sur Flickr


Porte de Saint-Cloud, ligne 9 by Minato ku, sur Flickr


Porte de Saint-Cloud, ligne 9 by Minato ku, sur Flickr


Porte de Saint-Cloud, ligne 9 by Minato ku, sur Flickr
It's also one of the few station with columns, except here in concrete instead of iron cast as in Gare de Lyon and Porte d'Orleans.


----------



## sergiogiorgini

What's the purpose of that narrow island platform?


----------



## Jean Michel

sergiogiorgini said:


> What's the purpose of that narrow island platform?


Judging purely from the track layout this platform might be used for boarding on trains that came from the north and reverse at this station, although I don't suppose that happens during regular service.


----------



## Minato ku

Porte de Saint Cloud was the terminal station of line 9 between 1923 and 1934. There is a train garage right after the station.

There is also the Murat branch between Porte de Saint Cloud and Porte d'Auteuil (line 10) to serve Porte Molitor station. This branch line never opened to passengers service and access to street was never built at Porte Molitor.
The track coming from to this branch serves this central platform.

Voie Murat


----------



## Minato ku

*Palais Royal Musée du Louvre.*

New type of turnstile in the ticket hall leading to line 1.

Palais Royal Musée du Louvre, Paris metro by Minato ku, sur Flickr


Palais Royal Musée du Louvre, Paris metro by Minato ku, sur Flickr

The other ticket halls don't have those.

Palais Royal Musée du Louvre, Paris metro by Minato ku, sur Flickr

"rue de Valois" exit corridor with its exhibition walls.

Palais Royal Musée du Louvre, Paris metro by Minato ku, sur Flickr


Palais Royal Musée du Louvre, Paris metro by Minato ku, sur Flickr


Palais Royal Musée du Louvre, Paris metro by Minato ku, sur Flickr


----------



## BillyF

On board the new MP14 metro on line 14 between Châtelet and Mairie de Saint-Ouen. The sound is excellent because there was hardly anyone on board :


----------



## Minato ku

They've put some decoration at Saint-Germain des Pres station but it's far cry from the previous one. 


Saint Germain des Pres, Paris metro ligne 4 by Minato ku, sur Flickr


Saint Germain des Pres, Paris metro ligne 4 by Minato ku, sur Flickr

It's how it used to be before they removed it in 2016. 
Projections of texts on the vault and showcases presenting stories of young literary talents









Picture by Serguei Trouchelle, Wikipedia


----------



## Neric007

^^

The tiles already look dirty on some parts besides...


----------



## ZeusUpsistos

*Extension to Rosny-Bois-Perrier







*

























Source


----------



## 437.001

🔼 🔼 🔼
I didn't know Transilien P trains called at Rosny-Bois-Perrier station...
I thought they were non-stop between Gare de l'Est and Tournan or Gretz.


----------



## Arnorian

Were there any ideas to extend line 4 farther from Bagneux Lucie Aubrac to Bourg-le-Reine, and take over the Robinson branch of RER B? It would take a bit of load off from the B/D shared tunnel from Chatelet Les Halles to Gare du Nord.


----------



## PascalD

It has been suggested, but it would not take anything off the shared tunnel, just increase capacity on the Saint Rémy les Chevreuses branch.


----------



## Clery

The problem is that line 4 is considerably slower in the center than is RER B. Therefore that would be a pretty expensive investment which wouldn't necessarily lead to an improved service for people living in Fontenay-aux-Roses or Robinson.

Now regarding that area, a question I always wondered was about the ability to extend line 13 to Fontenay-aux-Roses in following the "LGV Atlantique" HSR tracks. There seems to be 6 tracks there at grade level untill Fontenay-aux-Roses that goes into a tunnel passing nearby the similarly named RER B station. The tunnel is very likely quickly reduced to 2 tracks, but considering there are only pretty wide football fields and gardens above it, it shouldn't be that expensive to build a second cut-and-cover tunnel alongside the first one.

Line 13 being faster than line 4 and serving Montparnasse and Saint-Lazare, which are not served by RER B, this would certainly be more useful. As for the line 13 overcrowding issue, that's only a problem in the Northern part of the line (from Saint-Lazare to La Fourche), much less so in the Southern part.


----------



## Arnorian

Line 13 branching seems out of place for Paris. Were there plans to separate one of the branch into a new line, but they never came round to doing so? Also with line 7. Seems weird they haven't connected one of the branches to line 5 yet.


----------



## Clery

Arnorian said:


> Line 13 branching seems out of place for Paris. Were there plans to separate one of the branch into a new line, but they never came round to doing so? Also with line 7. Seems weird they haven't connected one of the branches to line 5 yet.


In the 1980's, the initial plan was that line 14 would take Villejuif branch of line 7 in the south and Asnières-Gennevilliers branch of line 13 in the north. Later the plan was considered tricky because line 14 is rubber-tyred and lines 7 and 13 are steel-wheeled. It's been ultimately decided to create a new tunnel for line 14 in the North, and later to also extend the line to Orly airport through a new tunnel in the South.

I agree about line 5. It would make sense for it to take one of the branches of line 7. The issue is that line 5 finishes on a loop blocked by line 6. Extending line 5 to the South would require to rebuild Place d'Italie station. Such a thing isn't impossible as it's already been done in the past. Both Porte Maillot and Porte de Versailles have been rebuilt in the 1930's, as well as Les Halles in the 1970's.


----------



## Estourbi

> Line 13 branching seems out of place for Paris


Well, you have to keep in mind that the northern section of line 13 (originally line B as it was run by a different company than the rest of the network) was built in 1911 for the Saint-Ouen portion and 1912 for the Clichy portion. Saint-Ouen was back then a fairly small, mostly industrial city. As for the other branch it was only two stops long, remained within Paris, at the gate of another mainly industrial city. 
The traffic remained low until the fusion of line 13 and line 14 ( the southern part of the line (Porte de Vanves -- Invalides) in 1976! It then skyrocketed, not only because of the new attrativeness of the longer line, but also because it was extended further north into growing suburbs. The branch system became a problem ever since. So, yes, separating the two branches have been considered ever since. So far, the transport authorities have balked at the complexity and cost of such a thing.
The most perplexing thing is the line 7 branch as it was done in 1982 when the area was already quite urbanized.


----------



## Clery

Estourbi said:


> The most perplexing thing is the line 7 branch as it was done in 1982 when the area was already quite urbanized.


A good way to understand that is to check the network as it was in 1931, when the two great phases of initial Bienvenüe plan were achieved. The dynamic map I'm working on is useful here to show the situation then:








25 août 1931 - Chemins de fer parisiens


Evolution des chemins de fer de la région parisienne de 1830 à 2030.




www.international-football.net





At the time line 7 terminated at Porte d'Ivry, bordering the outer fortifications of Paris for three stations. That was done this way because the City of Paris made a requirement that no area within the city should be at more than 500 meters of a metro station. It's a bit of a similar case as the eastern end of line 3, which was turning North to serve remote areas within the City.

Later with the densification of inner suburbs, it made better sense to continue the line straight to the suburbs. Solution was found on line 3 in creating line 3bis and on line 7 in creating the new branch to Villejuif (which are now a lot more crowded).


----------



## czargeof

Estourbi said:


> Well, you have to keep in mind that the northern section of line 13 (originally line B as it was run by a different company than the rest of the network) was built in 1911 for the Saint-Ouen portion and 1912 for the Clichy portion. Saint-Ouen was back then a fairly small, mostly industrial city. As for the other branch it was only two stops long, remained within Paris, at the gate of another mainly industrial city.
> The traffic remained low until the fusion of line 13 and line 14 ( the southern part of the line (Porte de Vanves -- Invalides) in 1976! It then skyrocketed, not only because of the new attrativeness of the longer line, but also because it was extended further north into growing suburbs. The branch system became a problem ever since. So, yes, separating the two branches have been considered ever since. So far, the transport authorities have balked at the complexity and cost of such a thing.
> The most perplexing thing is the line 7 branch as it was done in 1982 when the area was already quite urbanized.


Do you know any of the plans or ideas that were proposed for separating line 13? would one just become 13bis ? I never heard of this so I’m curious, I’d love to see Paris reorganize the branched lines.


----------



## Estourbi

czargeof said:


> Do you know any of the plans or ideas that were proposed for separating line 13? would one just become 13bis ? I never heard of this so I’m curious, I’d love to see Paris reorganize the branched lines.


You're opening a can of worms there.
As far as I know, there has never been an official plan nor a study to get rid of the branch. There have been many official requests from mayors and users associations to do it, in order to tackle the overcrowding of the line, but it would seem that the transportation authority (then STIF and now Ile de France Mobilités) is put off by the huge undertaking it would entail:


It would be very costly because it would be complicated. First, ending the new "bis" line at the forking station would be sub-optimal, therefore you would need to build a new tunnel with new stations to a decent terminus (as in: a place where passengers would like to go,) and that terminus would be Saint-Lazare railway station, or thereabout, the problem being that it is already overcrowded with 4 Metro lines and 1 RER line without mentioning the other lines and stations that are fairly close by.
The construction works would eventually have a disrupting effect on the line, how long is up to debate. And the line is already quite troubled as it is, any grain of sand in the machine could have dire consequences, even if it is only for a couple of months. It would seem that the RATP or the transport authority don't relish the idea of dealing with that PR and logistical nightmare.

That is why, thus far, workarounds have been put forward: new signalisation for better frequencies, planned automation, extensions of other lines to take up the load (line 14 and 15 and perhaps 4 in a distant future) 
Many people are not quite convinced that it would be enough to tackle the challenge. And thus, that very issue has been a red hot topic in every french transportation forum I know of, for years! There you can find dozens plan proposals or more, ranging from somewhat realistic to fanciful. One of them, for exemple, consists in linking the _Asnières_ branch of line 13 to the _Ivry_ branch of line 7. Suffice it to say, it is unlikely to ever see the light of day.


----------



## ZeusUpsistos

The first of the two TBMs is ready to be send in France from Germany.









Meanwhile, work continues on the section between Orly and Saclay.
























Source


----------



## hseugut

Macron, can't France manufacture these TBMs ?


----------



## Minato ku

Metro line 4, automation work.
The installation of the new signages is quite slow.

Denfert - Rochereau

Denfert-Rochereau, metro ligne 4 by Minato ku, sur Flickr

Réaumur - Sébastopol

Reaumur-Sebastopol, metro ligne 4 by Minato ku, sur Flickr


Reaumur-Sebastopol, metro ligne 4 by Minato ku, sur Flickr
The colors will be different by stations.

Reaumur-Sebastopol, metro ligne 4 by Minato ku, sur Flickr
_If you wonder where is exit number 3, it's a very small exit on the western end of the line 3 platforms._


----------



## nanar

hseugut said:


> Macron, can't France manufacture these TBMs ?


I am not Macron, but it seems that ... NO








Le dernier fabricant de tunneliers de France ferme ses portes


Un repreneur se profile pour les ateliers de Tunneling Equipment au Creusot (Saône-et-Loire) dont la liquidation a été prononcée le 17...-Quotidien des Usines




www.usinenouvelle.com







> *The last tunnel boring machine manufacturer in France closes its doors*
> 
> A buyer is looming for the Tunneling Equipment workshops in Le Creusot (Saône-et-Loire) whose liquidation was declared on April 17th 2020. Although the 27 employees can envisage a professional future on the site, the tunnel boring machine activity no longer exists in France.


----------



## 437.001

Minato ku said:


> Metro line 4, automation work.
> The installation of the new signages is quite slow.
> 
> Denfert - Rochereau
> 
> Denfert-Rochereau, metro ligne 4 by Minato ku, sur Flickr
> 
> Réaumur - Sébastopol
> 
> Reaumur-Sebastopol, metro ligne 4 by Minato ku, sur Flickr
> 
> 
> Reaumur-Sebastopol, metro ligne 4 by Minato ku, sur Flickr
> The colors will be different by stations.
> 
> Reaumur-Sebastopol, metro ligne 4 by Minato ku, sur Flickr
> _If you wonder where is exit number 3, it's a very small exit on the western end of the line 3 platforms._


Feels good to see line 4 with platform doors.  
I remember that at certain stations it was rather dangerous because of the overcrowding. 
It really felt uneasy to see the people waiting by the edge of the platform.


----------



## TER200

hseugut said:


> Macron, can't France manufacture these TBMs ?


Herrenknecht AG is likely the only TBM manufacturer left in Europe, and maybe outside China.
The chinese are working hard to kill them... it would be suicidal to create a competitor in Europe.

Also, there are many french people working at Herrenknecht.


----------



## John.S

TER200 said:


> Also, there are many french people working at Herrenknecht.


That is the benefit of the EU. The company may not be in your country, but it should be employing your people. No different to an Estonian airline buying Airbus a/c


----------



## Minato ku

Minato ku said:


> Reaumur-Sebastopol, metro ligne 4 by Minato ku, sur Flickr
> The colors will be different by stations.
> 
> Reaumur-Sebastopol, metro ligne 4 by Minato ku, sur Flickr


When they automated line 1, they used wooden panels but only on curved stations.
Here in Chatelet 

Chatelet, ligne 1 by Minato ku, sur Flickr


Chatelet, ligne 1 by Minato ku, sur Flickr
_I really wonder if the separation of the station into several sectors has simplified its understanding or not. _
. 
Same station back on line 4 
Renovation of the station is slow

Chatelet, ligne 4 by Minato ku, sur Flickr


Chatelet, ligne 4 by Minato ku, sur Flickr


Chatelet, ligne 4 by Minato ku, sur Flickr

The southbound track is like a little river. 😅

Chatelet, ligne 4 by Minato ku, sur Flickr


----------



## sergiogiorgini

RATP has a habit of inventing a new signage construction method and style for every station. That means that maintenance or any major change in the network or the graphic identity or the wayfinding system will mean a slow and inefficient rollout. It's no wonder there's still signs from the early 1990s around.


----------



## Sunfuns

TER200 said:


> Herrenknecht AG is likely the only TBM manufacturer left in Europe, and maybe outside China.
> The chinese are working hard to kill them... it would be suicidal to create a competitor in Europe.
> 
> Also, there are many french people working at Herrenknecht.


Artificially not, but if someone sees a business opportunity they should go for it. Tunneling market in EU is large. Are Chinese exporting such machines to Europe? Maybe they are, but I've not heard... I imagine Japanese make them as well.


----------



## Minato ku

sergiogiorgini said:


> RATP has a habit of inventing a new signage construction method and style for every station. That means that maintenance or any major change in the network or the graphic identity or the wayfinding system will mean a slow and inefficient rollout. It's no wonder there's still signs from the early 1990s around.


I wouldn't say that because RATP signages is quite constant since late 1990s. Changes are just minor (if we don't take into account the new IDFM's icon chart).

A picture from 2006 (before the extension of line 14 to Olympiades) Same front, some colors.









About signs from the late 1980s, early 1990s, maybe in some stations. There were still the old signages at Denfert Rochereau, not so long ago.
(Here a photo to illustrate how it looks like).









__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1012772070114103296


----------



## hseugut

stockholm79 said:


> In Stockholm they use concrete tiles on the outdoor stations, and they definitely are not slippery (snow and ice is common thing up there).


In Copenhagen they ofently use asphalt - like on secondary roads . So not a problem of GDP as Dk is relatively richer than Sweden.


----------



## technikLEO

hseugut said:


> In Copenhagen they ofently use asphalt - like on secondary roads . So not a problem of GDP as Dk is relatively richer than Sweden.


This looks so weird for me. It feels like cars are about to ride on the platform.


----------



## sbondorf

technikLEO said:


> This looks so weird for me. It feels like cars are about to ride on the platform.


True. I never liked that cheap look which is prevalent all over Denmark. Especially not once it gets old and they patch the asphalt instead of making a proper replacement with tiles.


----------



## hseugut

sbondorf said:


> True. I never liked that cheap look which is prevalent all over Denmark. Especially not once it gets old and they patch the asphalt instead of making a proper replacement with tiles.


The metro, on the contrary, is really goodin terms of quality of the materials. Especially the circular one. Even though they use asphalt for the S-tog I love this train ! Very 'zen' and quiet compared to the RER. And great for the bikes !


----------



## BillyF

Hello,

For those who do not know the staggered platforms of the Paris metro, there are 2 stations configured as such. Commerce, on line 8, and Liège, on line 13.
Here is a video made at Commerce :





And one made in Liège, on line 13 :





Finally, for those who prefer the metro tire of line 14, here is 15 minutes of crossings of the different types of trains (MP89, MP05, MP14) seen at Pyramides station


----------



## ZeusUpsistos

hseugut said:


> The metro, on the contrary, is really goodin terms of quality of the materials. Especially the circular one. Even though they use asphalt for the S-tog I love this train ! Very 'zen' and quiet compared to the RER. And great for the bikes !


Pretty much every commuter train is very zen and quiet compared to the RER.


----------



## stockholm79

BillyF said:


> And one made in Liège, on line 13 :


This is my best picture of Liège:


----------



## BillyF

All metro line 4 stations are equipped with landing doors, as here at Gare du Nord.


----------



## Suburbanist

Will the Orlyval be retained after the metro reaches the airport?


----------



## Hourdel

Suburbanist said:


> Will the Orlyval be retained after the metro reaches the airport?


There is no solution about the Orlyval yet. The cities near the Orlyval want to add stations and transform it into a regular metro line. Some people want to remove the rails and put buses on it while some others want to transform it into a bicycle path. 
There was a short TV programme last year on this subject (it's in French) :


----------



## Aim9X

BillyF said:


> All metro line 4 stations are equipped with landing doors, as here at Gare du Nord.


It would be interesting to know if this already has a noticeable impact on the number of incidents and the regularity of the line.


----------



## ZeusUpsistos

Current progress on the Grand Paris Express lines :
















Source


----------



## Hourdel

A look inside the future Villejuif Institut Gustave-Roussy station at a depth of almost 49m, an interchange between ligne 14 and ligne 15 (in French) :






And the first TBM for ligne 18 will start digging in November :


----------



## ZeusUpsistos

With the first TBM of line 18 being inaugurated, all new lines of the Grand Paris Express are now under construction. Here is a recap of the stations design (3 will be elevated and 7 underground) except for Saint-Quentin Est for which we don't have any renders yet.

*Aéroport d'Orly

















Antonypôle *

















*Massy Opéra*

















*Massy - Palaiseau*

























*Palaiseau*

















*Orsay - Gif *

















*CEA Saint-Aubin* 

























*Satory *

















*Versailles-Chantiers*


----------



## Neric007

^^

Nice designs overall. I only regret that the Orly station in the end seems to be one of the most simple looking ones. I wish it had been a bit more impressive as it will be used by many international travellers.


----------



## Stuu

Have they decided what sort of trains Alstom will be building for Ligne 18 yet?


----------



## Aim9X

Stuu said:


> Have they decided what sort of trains Alstom will be building for Ligne 18 yet?


Is the contract guaranteed for Alstom? I could see the SGP choosing another manufacturer to stimulate a bit the competition.


----------



## TER200

Aim9X said:


> Is the contract guaranteed for Alstom?


No. It is not awarded.


----------



## Stuu

Aim9X said:


> Is the contract guaranteed for Alstom? I could see the SGP choosing another manufacturer to stimulate a bit the competition.


No, you're right, I was kind of joking about Alston... but I I thought the technical details of the trains were still undecided, that must have been agreed now the line is under construction?


----------



## TER200

The train's dimensions are known, the voltage also. What more would we need ?


----------



## Hourdel

Yes I agree, especially for the passenger buildings. I find a lot of them big and complex for nothing. And in my opinion they are not only complex to build but they will also be complex to maintain and to clean.


----------



## Axelferis

A glimpse of MP89 refurbished for Line 6:


----------



## Clery

Hourdel said:


> Yes I agree, especially for the passenger buildings. I find a lot of them big and complex for nothing. And in my opinion they are not only complex to build but they will also be complex to maintain and to clean.


Grand Paris Express was thought to restructure the urban area. Most stations are built in districts which are meant to get rebuilt. It was a requirement to make an actual building for each station so that it would become some form of landmark to better identify the new neighbourhoods to be built and increase the sense of centrality around them. It's ambitious I agree, but in Parisian suburbs which have mostly been built without any proper thinking, I find the idea interesting nonetheless.


----------



## SebParis

The first train for Grand Paris Express is being assembled for testing.


----------



## alexandru.mircea

Old métro items will be sold in an auction:








































__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1464884606503690246





Vente passée | Drouot.com


Découvrez les objets de la vente de Ader Entreprises & Patrimoine




drouot.com





Some more highlights:


----------



## hans280

Axelferis said:


> A glimpse of MP89 refurbished for Line 6:


I take it that will be the trains that they transfer from current service on Line 4 to Line 6? And on that note, does anyone know when they'll start introducing driverless trains on Line 4? According to earlier plans it should have started on a rolling basis through 2021, but I don't think it has actually started yet.


----------



## Hourdel

hans280 said:


> I take it that will be the trains that they transfer from current service on Line 4 to Line 6? And on that note, does anyone know when they'll start introducing driverless trains on Line 4? According to earlier plans it should have started on a rolling basis through 2021, but I don't think it has actually started yet.


Driverless trains will be introduced on Ligne 4 from mid 2022 : Bientôt l'extension de la ligne 4 mais il faudra attendre pour l’automatisation - Ville, Rail et Transports
And then the current Ligne 4 trains will be progressively transferred to Ligne 6.


----------



## Hourdel

As of today, it is possible to choose the design of the trains on ligne 18. Votes are open until 15 December.





Accueil - Câble C1 : choisissez l’habillage extérieur du 1er téléphérique d’Île-de-France







designdevostransports.iledefrance-mobilites.fr


----------



## Axelferis

I don’t remember if it has been posted


----------



## Hourdel

*Noisy-Champs (interchange with RER A)*









Spie batignolles - Chantier de la Gare de Noisy-Champs


[CŒUR D’OUVRAGE #Territoires] Un chantier sur les rails ! Commencés en 2017, les travaux de la Gare de Noisy-Champs servant de terminus à deux lignes...




fb.watch




Started in 2017, work on the Noisy-Champs station, which serves as the terminus for lignes 15 South and 16, is making great strides! Since this summer, the teams have completed the invert for ligne 16, built half of the slab for ligne 15 and started work on the bridge to the east of the station with the foundations. The teams still have a few challenges ahead of them before completing the civil engineering in spring 2022. 
As the station is served by the RER A, whose tracks are located above the two future metro lines, the work is being carried out without interrupting traffic.


----------



## abctje

Hourdel said:


> As of today, it is possible to choose the design of the trains on ligne 18. Votes are open until 15 December.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Accueil - Câble C1 : choisissez l’habillage extérieur du 1er téléphérique d’Île-de-France
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> designdevostransports.iledefrance-mobilites.fr


I hope it's number 1


----------



## Axelferis

N°2 of course!!


----------



## Hourdel

*Orsay-Gif *
Building of the viaduct has begun with the first pillars on the site of the Orsay - Gif station.








Maxime POILE on LinkedIn: #viaduc #grandparisexpress | 14 comments


Le #Viaduc de la Ligne 18 du #GrandParisExpress sort de terre ! 🏗 RAZEL-BEC VINCI Construction | 14 comments on LinkedIn




www.linkedin.com


----------



## Hourdel




----------



## Hourdel

*Les Ardoines (interchange with RER C)*
Les Ardoines station is gradually taking shape. Its perforated concrete structure is already revealing its volumes. After the completion of the civil engineering work this summer, the workers are starting the fitting-out and equipment work.































Facebook


----------



## stockholm79

Wow, that's ginormous!
And looks like a cathedral.


----------



## Pierre50

Again why so huge structures for "just a metro station" ? Why also having stations completely different from one to another one ?
I cannot understand why "inventing the hot water" with a spending which is out of proportions compared to the real need. 
I'm afraid this trend is not only in France but almost everywhere.
The direct consequence of this is a greater complexity of works together with a cost which is exploding hence generating difficulties in financing but also in execution hence gving severe delays in the delivery of the networks / lines, etc....


----------



## Stuu

Pierre50 said:


> Again why so huge structures for "just a metro station" ? Why also having stations completely different from one to another one ?


They are building them to be big enough for the next 50+ years of demand growth. Digging a big hole and building a station in it is much cheaper and easier than mining it, especially somewhere away from the city centre... and every location is different so how could they not be different? Having different architectural finishes and designs will make hardly any difference to the cost, that sort of detail is less than 10% of the cost, probably less than 5%


----------



## Hourdel

At least the passengers won't be lost in narrow little corridors with a lot of turns and stairs  .


----------



## gt670dn

Hourdel said:


> At least the passengers won't be lost in narrow little corridors with a lot of turns and stairs  .


Unfortunately. My favorite part of Paris metro architecture.


----------



## Minato ku

From this Monday, full scale test run has started on line 4 extension to Bagneux Lucie Aubrac. Mairie de Montrouge is no longer the terminal station for train operation.
Opening to passengers is set to be on January 13th.





 *___*

MP05 with IDFM livery parked at Porte d'Orleans 


MP05, Porte d&#x27;Orleans ligne 4 by Minato ku, sur Flickr


MP05, Porte d&#x27;Orleans ligne 4 by Minato ku, sur Flickr


----------



## Hourdel

A video showing the different construction sites of the lines (western part) :








Sign Up | LinkedIn


500 million+ members | Manage your professional identity. Build and engage with your professional network. Access knowledge, insights and opportunities.




www.linkedin.com


----------



## Minato ku

For the advert of a TV serie, they used a design inspired by first Paris metro trains.

MF77 110, ligne 8 by Minato ku, sur Flickr







MM 1, Paris metro by Minato ku, sur Flickr


----------



## fabricofparis

Minato ku said:


> For the advert of a TV serie, they used a design inspired by first Paris metro trains.
> 
> MF77 110, ligne 8 by Minato ku, sur Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MM 1, Paris metro by Minato ku, sur Flickr


I'm not sure I've ever seen an advertising wrap on a Paris metro train before. Is it something that happens often?


----------



## Minato ku

Sometimes, about twice a year.


----------



## Clery

So there it is, I've finally completed the drawings of the evolution of the Paris rail network from 1830 to 2030.
Unfortunately, it's still *only available on Firefox browser*.









1er janvier 2030 - Chemins de fer parisiens


Evolution des chemins de fer de la région parisienne de 1830 à 2030.




www.international-football.net






*Important quick tip:*
To fastly navigate from a date to another, click on the gray line at the bottom of the top frame. When hovering it with your mouse, you should see dates appearing, like this:









*Quick translations:*

Précédent = "Previous"
Suivant = "Next"
Lecture automatique = "Auto play" (check the box to automatically go to next date)
Tracés et arrêts = "Tracks and stops" (animating both evolution of tracks and evolution of stops)
Tracés uniquement =" Tracks only" (animating only evolution of tracks)

The website is able to measure length of tracks, therefore it also shows the evolution of the length of the network by type and by line. It also includes all stops, their evolution, names, lines served, etc.

There is still a lot of works to make it more interesting and user friendly, so the job isn't yet done. But at least the drawing part for historical evolution is now behind me.


----------



## BillyF

The amazing Paris metro line 13 in action during rush hour: 13 subways in 13 minutes!


----------



## Hourdel

Discover some of the secrets of Ligne 2 in this video (with english subtitles) :


----------



## Clery

Hourdel said:


> Discover some of the secrets of Ligne 2 in this video (with english subtitles) :


English subtitles are well-written.


----------



## Hourdel

*Bagneux*

































In the background, the corridor going to Ligne 4 station :

















Hélène TESTARD on LinkedIn: #Bagneux #Vinci #Spie


Gare de #Bagneux : avant la trêve de Noël bien méritée, activité sur les futures gaines d'ascenseurs et les escaliers encloisonnés avec visitabilité des...




www.linkedin.com


----------



## Minato ku

*Charles de Gaulle - Etoile*

Following a traffic disruption between Porte Dauphine and Charles de Gaulle Etoile, train were reversing at Charles de Gaulle Etoile.
Because the switch is located east of the station (and the part closed was west), it lead to an unsual reversing.


----------



## Attus

But what kind of sense did it make? I mean, closing the platform at the right side of the video and using only the opposite one for both arriving and departng passengers seems to make much more sense.


----------



## BillyF

Attus said:


> But what kind of sense did it make? I mean, closing the platform at the right side of the video and using only the opposite one for both arriving and departng passengers seems to make much more sense.


An unexpected incident can sometimes last as little as 20 or 30 minutes. The CDG Étoile station is very large, and it is difficult to mobilize staff immediately to tell travelers that the departure must be from the opposite platform. By the time all this is in place, the incident is often already over.

This is why it is better for the train to make a longer maneuver, rather than changing the habits of travelers.


----------



## gt670dn

That is one of the disadvantages of the SIEL Display. In other systems you could have just overridden the departures with a static text: "Line 2 to Nation from opposite platform".

You cannot do this in Paris unfortunately.


----------



## Clery

gt670dn said:


> That is one of the disadvantages of the SIEL Display. In other systems you could have just overridden the departures with a static text: "Line 2 to Nation from opposite platform".
> 
> You cannot do this in Paris unfortunately.


In most cases of interruption of trafic, trains are changing direction after the last operated stop, so there's no real issue as platforms can still be operated in a normal way. That example of line 2 at Charles de Gaulle - Etoile is very special. I've never witnessed such a thing out of experience. I guess the transfer was considered too important to close down the station, otherwise it would have been closed as well.


----------



## Minato ku

The train in the video, while not the last to reverse at Charles de Gaulle was the last to serve the eastbound partform at Charles de Gaulle Etoile. The two next following trains directly went eastward to next station Ternes and the traffic soon resumed after.


Attus said:


> But what kind of sense did it make? I mean, closing the platform at the right side of the video and using only the opposite one for both arriving and departng passengers seems to make much more sense.


I assume that it was for crowd control. 
To have a separate arrival and departure platforms.


----------



## BillyF

Images of line 4 in Châtelet, before the extension to Bagneux next Thursday


----------



## Minato ku

A video about the full scale test run. 





Opening of the extension on 13th January.


----------



## Hourdel

I don't know if it has already been published on this forum but here is an interesting documentary on the Paris Métro construction and history.




This documentary has been made few years ago during the works of the last Ligne 14 extension. I have noticed some little mistakes in the subtitles but nothing unacceptable.


----------



## Minato ku

Look at what has appeared on the route map of line 4. _Not yet on all trains._


Ligne 4 by Minato ku, sur Flickr


Ligne 4 by Minato ku, sur Flickr


----------



## Hourdel

Cab view of the "marche à blanc" (full operational trials) on the extension, from Mairie de Montrouge to Bagneux - Lucie Aubrac and back :


----------



## Hourdel

The extension opened today at noon. There are two new stations.
*Barbara
























*



























*Bagneux - Lucie Aubrac* (end station)


----------



## Hourdel




----------



## BillyF

Metro crossings in the new extension station of line 4 RATP: Barbara


----------



## villadebellis




----------



## ZeusUpsistos

My photos of the two new stations. Just like the stations which opened one year ago on line 14, work isn't fully completed yet so don't be surprised if you see some weird stuff like hanging signs or cables here and there.


*Bagneux - Lucie Aubrac*

Starting with the arrival platform. On the right you can see (well, you can't really see it yet) the future access to the line 15 station, which should open in about 4 years.









The secondary access :









And the main one with its large canopy :

































There are severals nods to Lucie Aubrac (which was a french resister during WW2) in and around the station.









































The station is right below street level, which is quite uncommon for a new station.









































The main island platform :

















*Barbara*

The secondary access, similar to the one in Bagneux-Lucie Aubrac :









The main one is integrated in a building, which is still under construction :









This station is very deep and has a nice large vault, similar to the older stations on the network (but in concrete rather than tiles).

















































Unfortunately and unlike the platforms, the corridors and stairs aren't tiled so it does look a bit cheap.

























Overall, these are not the most exciting stations and the interior finishing isn't great but they're luminous, spacious and most importantly they provide a new alternative to cars, overcrowded buses and the cursed RER B in these areas so it's always nice to see a project like this being completed, especially after all those years.


----------



## ZeusUpsistos

And here are photos of the other stations on the line (some of them at least), which are being renovated along the with the automation. They look really nice ! Work is almost completed except in Châtelet and Les Halles. The first automated trains are meant to arrive on the line in June.

*Mairie de Montrouge*









*Porte d'Orléans*

















*Vavin*









*Montparnasse*









*Saint-Germain-des-Prés*

















*Odéon*









*Saint-Michel*

















*Cité*

Here, the platform screen doors don't really fit with the station lighting.

















*Strasbourg - Saint-Denis*









*Château d'Eau*

















*Gare de l'Est*









*Château Rouge*









*Simplon*









*Porte de Clignancourt*








Arthur Weidmann


----------



## stockholm79

Why so sterile?
It looks like hospital corridors.
They could at least had the different utulities in some other color than white. Now the walls are white, the ceilings, the PSDs, the utilities....


----------



## Clery

stockholm79 said:


> Why so sterile?
> It looks like hospital corridors.
> They could at least had the different utulities in some other color than white. Now the walls are white, the ceilings, the PSDs, the utilities....


It's the first time I hear someone complaining about the Paris metro being too sterile, generally people complain about it being too filthy. 

Joke aside, that "sterile" aspect probably comes from the fact platforms are totally empty, which is rarely the case in real life. I guess several pictures were taken just after the train left the station.


----------



## Alargule

ZeusUpsistos said:


> Barbara


Hey, that's my girlfriend's name. She feels really honoured they named a station after her


----------



## villadebellis

Line 11...Adopte...


----------



## ZeusUpsistos

Clery said:


> It's the first time I hear someone complaining about the Paris metro being too sterile, generally people complain about it being too filthy.
> 
> Joke aside, that "sterile" aspect probably comes from the fact platforms are totally empty, which is rarely the case in real life. I guess several pictures were taken just after the train left the station.


Indeed, I was carefull to have the least amount of persons in the photos to better showcase the stations volumes so I was waiting for everyone to leave the platforms (and taking the pics before more people came in). Also, not the equipments have been installed yet, which will help make the stations look more "filled", like in Château-Rouge. The new stations are certainly austere though, it's a shame there aren't more colors.



Alargule said:


> Hey, that's my girlfriend's name. She feels really honoured they named a station after her


Of course ! Here in Paris, we have at heart to pay tribute to all our dear SSC members (and their boy/girlfriends).


----------



## alexandru.mircea

Have you heard about the controversy about the extension of line 1 to the East, by destroying large portions of woods? If yes, any thoughts? I've been out of the loop for a long time and I hadn't even heard of line 1 being extended, or at least I don't remember it.


----------



## Hourdel

The last Ligne 1 extension was in 1992 to La Défense. The extension to the East (Val de Fontenay) is an old project (dating back to the 30's) but the first real studies took place in 2012-2013 followed by a consultation with the mayors and the population of the municipalities crossed. A route was selected but it is only at the end of 2020 that IDFM decided to organize the public enquiry at the end of 2021. Last autumn, this public enquiry was threatened not to take place but it will finally begin on 31 January . 
Indeed there is a controversy because a part of the tunnel should be built with the cut-and-cover method in the Bois de Vincennes which would involve clearing part of the wood, but apparently not so large as described by the opponents. 
So let's wait until 31 January to see the documents made available to the public.


----------



## Clery

Hourdel said:


> The last Ligne 1 extension was in 1992 to La Défense. The extension to the East (Val de Fontenay) is an old project (dating back to the 30's) but the first real studies took place in 2012-2013 followed by a consultation with the mayors and the population of the municipalities crossed. A route was selected but it is only at the end of 2020 that IDFM decided to organize the public enquiry at the end of 2021. Last autumn, this public enquiry was threatened not to take place but it will finally begin on 31 January .
> Indeed there is a controversy because a part of the tunnel should be built with the cut-and-cover method in the Bois de Vincennes which would involve clearing part of the wood, but apparently not so large as described by the opponents.
> So let's wait until 31 January to see the documents made available to the public.


Just to better explain the context, every public projects in France need to be granted a "Déclaration d'utilité publique" (declaration of public utility) in order to get approved.

Several institutions are studying the case and giving their advice about it. It resulted in 2 different warnings, one denouncing the lack of opportunities of the project considering its cost, the other one denouncing its impact on the environment with indeed many trees being cut in the Vincennes wood.

Considering that current terminus of line 1 is built just below ground, it is indeed necessary to build a cut-and-cover section to join it to the TBM-dug tunnel, which will be much deeper under ground. Considering the terminus isn't far from the Vincennes wood, IDFM was planning to do it there. A petition was signed by 6,000 people to save the bicentenary trees that need to be cut. As a consequence, IDFM needed to revise its project before the public enquiry. We will see what happens next.

The project is not planned to be delivered before 2035.


----------



## alexandru.mircea

Thank you, guys!


----------



## stockholm79

I think it was the Bois the Boulogne thst I visited some 15 years ago.
It was more or less a wild unmaintained park more than a forest. Is the Bois the Vincennes the same? In that case I wouldn't see much damage there if they replant the trees.
If it is more pristine, then it would be really bad.
And intetresting hearing about the planning and approval process, it differs from country to country, even in the EU.


----------



## TER200

Il I understood correctly, the criticism is that they'll cut big, old trees, which can't be moved or replanted. Then afer the works are finished, hopefully they'll young trees in the same place. But people are in love with majestic old trees.


----------



## stockholm79

Most older trees can also replanted, if they aren't huge.
It just costs more cause you need some really special and expensive machinery and it takes more time.
An example i googled:





Projects - Large Tree Transplanting Jobs - Environmental Design Inc.


Environmental Design Inc. showcases tree relocation projects completed around the U.S. for people asking "How Big of A Tree Can Be Moved?"




www.treemover.com


----------



## stockholm79

This oak in Riga, Latvia is currently being moved 100m due to the new semi HS Rail Baltica.
The problem is probably the high costs for relocation (in the Paris case for two relocations for each tree!) if you need to move many trees.








56°56'37.4"N 24°06'40.1"E · Latgale Suburb, Riga, LV-1050, Latvia


Latgale Suburb, Riga, LV-1050, Latvia




maps.app.goo.gl


----------



## ed24

Is Line 12 to Mairie d'Aubervilliers going to be the next extension to open? Feels like there will be new extensions and lines opening every six months for the rest of the decade!


----------



## Hourdel

ed24 said:


> Is Line 12 to Mairie d'Aubervilliers going to be the next extension to open? Feels like there will be new extensions and lines opening every six months for the rest of the decade!


Yes, the extension will open on 10 May (not yet official). In 2023 (normally) it will be the Ligne 11 extension, which is still on time (miraculously).


----------



## stockholm79

Do all future extensions already have set dates?


----------



## Hourdel

No, because of possible delays.


----------



## stockholm79

That's good.
I mean, not the delays, but not having set official opening dates well in advance.
Nobody believes what Crossrail says anymore about any dates, as they have moved it forward so many times.
Then it's just better to say that this is a mega project where things can be delayed and we only have a rough date we are working towards.


----------



## Hourdel

Yes but sometimes even the rough dates are changed...


----------



## Hourdel

*Saint-Denis Pleyel*
After a terrible accident occurred at the beginning of this month (a worker was killed by the fall of a heavy metal plate), work has stopped for two weeks for investigation and to improve safety, and it resumed a week ago. 













































Thomas GARCIA on LinkedIn: #safetyfirst


🏗 Grand Paris Express (L14-15-16-17) 🚧 Gare Saint Denis - Pleyel 🔴 Eiffage Génie Civil - BESIX Un grand merci à Yann Péron pour la visite de ce chantier…




www.linkedin.com


----------



## 437.001

Hi.
I have a question.
Saint Denis-Pleyel (under construction for M14, M15, M16; M17), Stade de France-Saint Denis (RER D... and also Transilien H? not sure about the latter), and Carrefour-Pleyel (M13) are three different stations.
But how far will be one from each other?


----------



## TER200

Transilien H doesn't stop there.
The three stations are about 300 meters apart, with a new bridge built over the railway (maintenance yard + main line) to the RER D station.

Here you can see the M13 in the upper left, the GPX construction site in the center and the RER platforms on the right.








Carrefour Pleyel · 93200 Saint-Denis, France


★★★★☆ · Subway station




www.google.fr


----------



## Hourdel

Transilien H will maybe stop at Saint-Denis - Stade de France station. A study was funded in 2020.








Val-d’Oise: l’interconnexion entre la ligne H et le Grand Paris Express à l’étude


Les élus du département militent depuis des années pour relier la ligne H du Transilien à la future gare de Saint-Denis Pleyel. Une connexio




www.leparisien.fr





Then the creation of new platforms for Transilien H trains was confirmed by the prime minister last year.


> _Cette même logique de désenclavement me conduit également à annoncer ma décision de mettre en œuvre le projet d'interconnexion de la ligne H à Saint-Denis - Stade de France qui, vous le savez, raccorde une très grande partie du centre et de l'est du Val-d'Oise à la Gare du Nord. C'est un projet très structurant qui permettra de relier la ligne H, le RER D et plusieurs lignes du Grand Paris Express. L'enjeu est de rendre le réseau de transport plus robuste et de proposer des solutions alternatives en cas d'incident, de façon à ce que le quotidien des Valdoisiennes et des Valdoisiens soit moins impacté par les pannes dans les transports en commun. La Société du Grand Paris s'est déjà engagée à le financer à hauteur de 30 %. L'Etat participera aussi au tour de table dans le cadre du CPER 2023-2027. Et j'ai indiqué au préfet de région que des crédits supplémentaires seraient débloqués et je lui ai donné mandat pour négocier la clé de répartition avec les collectivités et notamment la région._
> "This same logic of opening up the region also leads me to announce my decision to implement the project to interconnect line H at Saint-Denis - Stade de France which, as you know, connects a very large part of the centre and east of the Val-d'Oise to the Gare du Nord. It is a very structuring project which will make it possible to connect line H, the RER D and several lines of the Grand Paris Express. The challenge is to make the transport network more robust and to offer alternative solutions in the event of an incident, so that the daily lives of the people of Val-d'Oise are less affected by breakdowns in public transport. The Société du Grand Paris has already committed to financing 30% of the project. The State will also participate in the round table within the framework of the 2023-2027 CPER. And I have indicated to the regional prefect that additional credits will be released and I have given him a mandate to negotiate the distribution key with the local authorities, particularly the region."











Présentation du plan Val-d'Oise : discours de Jean Castex, Premier ministre






www.gouvernement.fr


----------



## Hourdel

*Aimé Césaire*
Some pictures of one of the two stations that will open this spring.





























As you can see, the station is almost ready to open and you may have noticed that the decoration is quite the same as that of the Ligne 4 stations opened two weeks ago.





Prolongement de la ligne 12 à Mairie d’Aubervilliers | Groupe RATP


Prolongement de la ligne 12 à Mairie d’Aubervilliers - Inscrite au contrat de plan État-Région 2007-2013, l’étape 2 du prolongement de la...




www.prolongement-metro12.fr


----------



## gt670dn

Where will the additional vehicles come from? There are not any new ones on the steel-network lately, so were they just stored for a long time after the delivery of line 9 MF01?


----------



## Hourdel

gt670dn said:


> Where will the additional vehicles come from? There are not any new ones on the steel-network lately, so were they just stored for a long time after the delivery of line 9 MF01?


Normally, the number of trains transferred from Ligne 9 is sufficient for the extension.


----------



## SebParis

I've just discovered this incredible interactive website about how the Grand Paris Express will change the accessibility of the city Main Case Study ⎮ Grand Paris 2021 vs 2030


----------



## Hourdel

The public enquiry file about the extension to Val de Fontenay is available. It is a 5.4km long extension (of which 4.8km for passengers service) with three more stations.





Enquête publique unique portant sur le projet de prolongement de la ligne 1 du métro parisien de la station « Château de Vincennes » à la station « Val-de-Fontenay » emportant mise en compatibilité des documents d’urbanisme (MECDU) des communes de Paris (75), Vincennes (94) et Neuilly-Plaisance (93) : Dossier







www.enquetes-publiques.com













Route









Les Rigollots station location









Station layout









Grands Pêchers station location









Station layout















Val de Fontenay station location









Station layout
















Scheme of the interchange with future Ligne 15 station at Val de Fontenay.


----------



## Minato ku

Nowaday, the west side of Val de Fontenay is the main area of the district but it will change with all the projects on the eastern side. M1, M15 and T1.

The improvement of the Val de Fontenay station is necessary needed.
Especially, the East-West paths passing under A86 freeway and the RER E tracks.








Approbation de la déclaration de projet - Val de Fontenay - Grand Paris des Gares


----------



## metro-world

Hourdel said:


> View attachment 2709479
> View attachment 2709480
> 
> The public enquiry file about the extension to Val de Fontenay is available. It is a 5.4km long extension (of which 4.8km for passengers service) with three more stations.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Enquête publique unique portant sur le projet de prolongement de la ligne 1 du métro parisien de la station « Château de Vincennes » à la station « Val-de-Fontenay » emportant mise en compatibilité des documents d’urbanisme (MECDU) des communes de Paris (75), Vincennes (94) et Neuilly-Plaisance (93) : Dossier
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.enquetes-publiques.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2709484
> 
> 
> Route
> View attachment 2709485
> 
> 
> Les Rigollots station location
> View attachment 2709486
> 
> 
> Station layout
> View attachment 2709487
> 
> 
> Grands Pêchers station location
> View attachment 2709489
> 
> 
> Station layout
> View attachment 2709492
> View attachment 2709493
> 
> Val de Fontenay station location
> View attachment 2709494
> 
> 
> Station layout
> View attachment 2709495
> 
> View attachment 2709496
> 
> Scheme of the interchange with future Ligne 15 station at Val de Fontenay.


nice presentation. However I don't understand why RATP will bring more passengers to the present overcrowed line 1 ??
the eastern extension is better to add to line 9 which will only luck one station of line 1 extension - and line 9 runs also through Central just some north of line 1 in more dense areas!!


----------



## SebParis

metro-world said:


> nice presentation. However I don't understand why RATP will bring more passengers to the present overcrowed line 1 ??
> the eastern extension is better to add to line 9 which will only luck one station of line 1 extension - and line 9 runs also through Central just some north of line 1 in more dense areas!!


In the documents they say that, right now Line 1 is not overcrowded, but still very busy. Peak loads are still under the full capacity compared to other section on other lines.
Thanks to the RER E extension and Line 15 opening, there will be slightly fewer passengers during peaks times in 2035.
The extension will also only add people to east of Gare de Lyon and only marginally west of it, as else they have already taken the RER A.
See the following charts:


























What I don't understand, that they really want to build the Val de Fontenay station only with elevators.


----------



## Hourdel

There is also a project (currently on hold) to extend Ligne 9 northward to Montreuil-Hôpital and make a connexion with Ligne 11.


----------



## evanzai

So... according to the graphs at Esplanade de la Défense 8000 people alight within rush hour in 2014 and 11000 are expected by 2035 ? Isn't this single-platform station already considered overcrowded today ?


----------



## Clery

The reason of both loops were also to answer to one of the specifications asked by the City of Paris which was that no point within the limits of Paris would be at more than 500m of a metro station.

As indeed both areas were only very sparsely built back then, it was considered a fair compromise to achieve so. Yet obviously it quickly got built afterwards.


----------



## Minato ku

SebParis said:


> I guess the color of Goutte d'Or is sadly not gold.


Speaking of Gold, it's what they have chosen for Raspail.


Raspail, ligne 4 by Minato ku, sur Flickr


----------



## kokomo

Thanks so much for both answers. I was not aware of such technicality of the 500 mts. They had foresight.
Is it still in force such legislation?


----------



## Minato ku

No, not anymore.

Paris metro is no longer a network operated by a private company with its infrastructure owned by the City of Paris (suburban parts by the former Seine department) . After WW2, the State took control.
Paris metro network is under the authority of Paris Region.

*__*
















*Chatillon-Montrouge.*

To cope with the increase of traffic planned with the arrival of line 15, a new platform is being built and a new footbridge connected with line 15 station.

Chatillon Montrouge, ligne 13 by Minato ku, sur Flickr

Large part of the platform shelters have been removed for the construction of the footbridge.

Chatillon-Montrouge, ligne 13 by Minato ku, sur Flickr


Chatillon-Montrouge, ligne 13 by Minato ku, sur Flickr
You can see the construction of the new line 15 station

Chatillon-Montrouge, ligne 13 by Minato ku, sur Flickr


----------



## BillyF

Crossing between a MP 89 (6 coatchs) and MP 14 (8 coatchs) train at Pont Cardinet station, on automatic line 14. The video was taken on the platform in the direction of Mairie de Saint-Ouen.


----------



## Hourdel

*La Dhuys*






























Luan TRINH-DO on LinkedIn: #prolongementligne11


RATPgroup #ProlongementLigne11 🚧 Ce regard impatient 🤩 du nouveau matériel roulant MP14, juste avant les essais gabarit et de freinage sur la base d'essais…




www.linkedin.com


----------



## Minato ku

An overview of the layout of line 4's stations.


Marcadet - Poissonniers, ligne 4 by Minato ku, sur Flickr


Marcadet - Poissonniers, ligne 4 by Minato ku, sur Flickr


Marcadet - Poissonniers, ligne 4 by Minato ku, sur Flickr


----------



## lechevallierpatrick

C'est pas mal du tout!


----------



## BillyF

A MF 77 train stops at Porte Dorée station, on line 8. The video was taken on the platform in the direction of Balard.


----------



## TwentyOneExpress

I truly hope these MP14 trainsets are already built at Alstom and are just sitting around waiting for whatever last minute parts are needed.

I am from the US and I plan to visit Paris for the Olympics in 2024. My goal is to spend two weeks in Paris, exploring the metro (the new line extensions), tourism places of interests, and of course to see the Olympics.

My plan is to fly into Orly, then take Line 14 to my destination. Do you think this trip will be possible or should I fly into CDG to be safe?

I was hoping there would be way more MP14s in service by now, but seems like everything is a least 12months behind schedule. There hasn't been a new MP14 in a few months, and I don't see how they expect to get 55+ on the tracks by June 2024 for the extension. There would need to be at least 2 trains arriving each month starting now to meet that goal, which is starting to become very unrealistic.


----------



## Hourdel

I think there is no new MP14 trainsets on Ligne 14 because automation of Ligne 4 is late. Now, a big parts of the driverless trains of M14 must be transferred to M4 but it is currently impossible because M4 is not yet automatic. So there is not enough room in M14 yards to park the new MP14 trains.

The extension is still scheduled to open in 2024 before the Olympic Games but maybe not with all new stations. It is difficult to be sure so let's see what happens in 2023.


----------



## Minato ku

While taking the metro at Stalingrad, I've noticed some hostile architecture stuffs. Stalingrad used to be the main hotspot for crack-cocaine addicts.


Stalingrad, ligne 5 by Minato ku, sur Flickr


Stalingrad, ligne 5 by Minato ku, sur Flickr



TwentyOneExpress said:


> I truly hope these MP14 trainsets are already built at Alstom and are just sitting around waiting for whatever last minute parts are needed.
> 
> I am from the US and I plan to visit Paris for the Olympics in 2024. My goal is to spend two weeks in Paris, exploring the metro (the new line extensions), tourism places of interests, and of course to see the Olympics.
> 
> My plan is to fly into Orly, then take Line 14 to my destination. Do you think this trip will be possible or should I fly into CDG to be safe?
> 
> I was hoping there would be way more MP14s in service by now, but seems like everything is a least 12months behind schedule. There hasn't been a new MP14 in a few months, and I don't see how they expect to get 55+ on the tracks by June 2024 for the extension. There would need to be at least 2 trains arriving each month starting now to meet that goal, which is starting to become very unrealistic.


Everything is done to open the Orly and Pleyel extensions for 2024. Currently works are going according to schedule.
Even if the MP14 may not all be delivered, this will not impact the opening. MP89/MP05 trains can run on the extensions. I got confirmation from one of the project managers.

There are currently a dozen of MP14 running on line 14.


----------



## fabricofparis

TwentyOneExpress said:


> My plan is to fly into Orly, then take Line 14 to my destination. Do you think this trip will be possible or should I fly into CDG to be safe?


Even if the 14 isn't open in time, you can get to Paris easily and cheaply by tramway T7 and then metro 7. In my experience this is more pleasant than the RER from CDG, not that much longer, and allows you to experience one of Paris's modern tramways.


----------



## Minato ku

Technicians repairing at Saint-Lazare, line 14.

Saint-Lazare, ligne 14 by Minato ku, sur Flickr


----------



## Minato ku

Coteaux - Beauclair


Coteaux - Beauclair, ligne 11 by Minato ku, sur Flickr


Coteaux - Beauclair, ligne 11 by Minato ku, sur Flickr


Coteaux - Beauclair, ligne 11 by Minato ku, sur Flickr


Coteaux - Beauclair, ligne 11 by Minato ku, sur Flickr


Coteaux - Beauclair, ligne 11 by Minato ku, sur Flickr


Coteaux - Beauclair, ligne 11 by Minato ku, sur Flickr


Coteaux - Beauclair, ligne 11 by Minato ku, sur Flickr


Coteaux - Beauclair, ligne 11 by Minato ku, sur Flickr


----------



## Stuu

Minato ku said:


> Coteaux - Beauclair
> 
> 
> Coteaux - Beauclair, ligne 11 by Minato ku, sur Flickr
> 
> 
> Coteaux - Beauclair, ligne 11 by Minato ku, sur Flickr
> 
> 
> Coteaux - Beauclair, ligne 11 by Minato ku, sur Flickr
> 
> 
> Coteaux - Beauclair, ligne 11 by Minato ku, sur Flickr
> 
> 
> Coteaux - Beauclair, ligne 11 by Minato ku, sur Flickr
> 
> 
> Coteaux - Beauclair, ligne 11 by Minato ku, sur Flickr
> 
> 
> Coteaux - Beauclair, ligne 11 by Minato ku, sur Flickr
> 
> 
> Coteaux - Beauclair, ligne 11 by Minato ku, sur Flickr


Amazing how slim the columns are, they really don't look like they could hold up an elevated metro


----------



## stockholm79

Exactly what I thought!


----------



## Ghostpoet

Minato ku said:


> Coteaux - Beauclair


When the extension Mairie des Lilas - Rosny–Bois Perrier will be opened?

Thnx and regards!
Ghostpoet


----------



## Hourdel

Ghostpoet said:


> When the extension Mairie des Lilas - Rosny–Bois Perrier will be opened?
> 
> Thnx and regards!
> Ghostpoet


It is scheduled to open in 2023.


----------



## gt670dn

So we will get to see the MP59 in daylight on the new section? That is really nice.


----------



## Hourdel

gt670dn said:


> So we will get to see the MP59 in daylight on the new section? That is really nice.


Maybe. Ligne 11 will get the MP14 (the first one is currently in test on the eastern part of the extension) but it is not sure if there will be enough MP14 trainsets for the opening of the extension.

Here is a link to a short video showing a cab ride of the MP14 being tested on the extension. Rosny-Bois-Perrier station can be seen :








Mohamed Moindjie on LinkedIn: Essais train sur ligne 11 à rosny | 11 comments


Essais train sur ligne 11 à rosny... 11 comments on LinkedIn




www.linkedin.com


----------



## Hourdel

*Orsay - Gif*
















Henry Charles Furet on LinkedIn: #lanceur


#lanceur #sociétédugrandparis#ligne18




www.linkedin.com


----------



## Minato ku

*Invalides*

Trains terminating at Invalides due to traffic disruption between Invalides and Montparnasse-Bienvenue (lost baggage).
Trains arrivate on track 4, it's usually not use during normal service patern.


----------



## TwentyOneExpress

Minato ku said:


> *Invalides*
> 
> Trains terminating at Invalides due to traffic disruption between Invalides and Montparnasse-Bienvenue (lost baggage).
> Trains arrivate on track 4, it's usually not use during normal service patern.


How do those platform doors work? I thought they react to the train doors opening? I noticed the ones on Line 14 open first before the MP14s, and the ones on Line 4 open at the same time. What is triggering these doors to open? They seem to have different mechanisms for each line.


----------



## Minato ku

What you notice on this video is that as it's not an usual service platform and both drivers didn't position the trains well, this means that doors were not properly detected.

Normally platform doors open at the same time as the trains doors.
Of course, you can see a little decalage but I think it's more depending of the opening speed of the trains doors.

There are three or four types of platform doors.
-Full height of line 14 (I don't think that those on the northern extension are really the same as the rest of the line because they were built more than two decades later).
-Half height (170cm) of line 1 and line 13
-Full height of line 4.

Then you have to take account of the different automation systems.
Lines 1 and 14 have different driverless system and line 14 driverless system is being changed for an upgraded system.
Line 13 has an ATO system called Ouragan (deployed in the late 2000s to mid 2010s). 
Line 4 is being converted to driverless operation with a new system but its current ATO system is from the early 70s.

There are different type of trains spanning on over four decades.
MP05 for line 1 (early 2010s)
MP89 CC (late 1990s) for line 4
MF77 for line 13 (late 1970s to early 1980s but heavily refurbished between 2008 and 2012)
MP89 CA (late 1990s), MP05 (early 2010s), MP14 (2020s) for line 14.


----------



## TwentyOneExpress

Minato ku said:


> What you notice on this video is that as it's not an usual service platform and both drivers didn't position the trains well, this means that doors were not properly detected.
> 
> Normally platform doors open at the same time as the trains doors.
> Of course, you can see a little decalage but I think it's more depending of the opening speed of the trains doors.
> 
> There are three or four types of platform doors.
> -Full height of line 14 (I don't think that those on the northern extension are really the same as the rest of the line because they were built more than two decades later).
> -Half height (170cm) of line 1 and line 13
> -Full height of line 4.
> 
> Then you have to take account of the different automation systems.
> Lines 1 and 14 have different driverless system and line 14 driverless system is being changed for an upgraded system.
> Line 13 has an ATO system called Ouragan (deployed in the late 2000s to mid 2010s).
> Line 4 is being converted to driverless operation with a new system but its current ATO system is from the early 70s.
> 
> There are different type of trains spanning on over four decades.
> MP05 for line 1 (early 2010s)
> MP89 CC (late 1990s) for line 4
> MF77 for line 13 (late 1970s to early 1980s but heavily refurbished between 2008 and 2012)
> MP89 CA (late 1990s), MP05 (early 2010s), MP14 (2020s) for line 14.


Thanks. Yes, I am aware of the different type of doors, I do believe the ones on the northern extension operate the same way, just newer. I am also aware of the fleet types too. 

If we break it down by Line...

Line 1: MP05. Seems that the platform doors open 2 seconds after the train arrives in the station. Sometimes the MP05 doors open instantly as the train stops, which causes a slight delay in the platform doors opening. Sometimes the MP05 doors wait 1-2 seconds after stopping and then the doors open. So I was curious, what is causing the platform doors to open? How do they know when to close? I was raising suspicion that maybe there is a lever under the MP05 that punches a trigger under the platform after the train stops, and then the doors react to the trigger. Then I was assuming that the MP05 holds the trigger under the platform, and when the train doors close, it releases the trigger which causes the platform doors to close. 

Line 4: MP89: These platform doors open/close simultaneously as the train doors open and close. I was assuming that this works via Bluetooth? When the operator opens the train doors the platform doors detect via Bluetooth? I assumed Bluetooth because when the doors are closing, if the driver tries to hold the MP89 doors open, after triggering the buzzer, the platform doors will continue to close even if the train doors are still open. 

Line 13: I assume works like Line 4 with Bluetooth, as these are driver operated. I noticed that the modified all of the MF77 on Line 13 to open the doors automatically instead of pushing the door button. Passengers do not read signs and still press the button to open the doors even though they are disabled. 

Line 14: Seems that the platform doors open 2 seconds after the train arrives in the station. The MP05s and MP89s are programmed to open 2secs after stopping, which aligns with the opening of the platform doors. The MP14 is programmed to open 3secs after stopping, which is why the platform doors open first and then the train doors after. 

Line 4 Automatic: During the MP05 and MP14 test. I see they have the platform doors programmed to open 1 second after the train stops, and the train doors to open 1.5 seconds after the train stop.

I am just curious now to learn more of how on the automated lines do the doors open? Is my assumption of there being a physical trigger on the train that presses something under the platform that triggers the doors to open and close? Almost like a robot arm? Or does it use bluetooth? Or is the command center playing a live simulator and controlling the door operations at each station?


----------



## TER200

I'm not sure how it works, I'll try to find the information.
But I think the information that the train stopped or departing goes through the same communication channels as the rest of the signalling.
A mechanical trigger is really begging for problems...


----------



## Augusto

gt670dn said:


> So we will get to see the MP59 in daylight on the new section? That is really nice.


No we won't. The MP59 will see the daylight only to be scrapped.


----------



## Stuu

TwentyOneExpress said:


> Thanks. Yes, I am aware of the different type of doors, I do believe the ones on the northern extension operate the same way, just newer. I am also aware of the fleet types too.
> 
> If we break it down by Line...
> 
> Line 1: MP05. Seems that the platform doors open 2 seconds after the train arrives in the station. Sometimes the MP05 doors open instantly as the train stops, which causes a slight delay in the platform doors opening. Sometimes the MP05 doors wait 1-2 seconds after stopping and then the doors open. So I was curious, what is causing the platform doors to open? How do they know when to close? I was raising suspicion that maybe there is a lever under the MP05 that punches a trigger under the platform after the train stops, and then the doors react to the trigger. Then I was assuming that the MP05 holds the trigger under the platform, and when the train doors close, it releases the trigger which causes the platform doors to close.
> 
> Line 4: MP89: These platform doors open/close simultaneously as the train doors open and close. I was assuming that this works via Bluetooth? When the operator opens the train doors the platform doors detect via Bluetooth? I assumed Bluetooth because when the doors are closing, if the driver tries to hold the MP89 doors open, after triggering the buzzer, the platform doors will continue to close even if the train doors are still open.
> 
> Line 13: I assume works like Line 4 with Bluetooth, as these are driver operated. I noticed that the modified all of the MF77 on Line 13 to open the doors automatically instead of pushing the door button. Passengers do not read signs and still press the button to open the doors even though they are disabled.
> 
> Line 14: Seems that the platform doors open 2 seconds after the train arrives in the station. The MP05s and MP89s are programmed to open 2secs after stopping, which aligns with the opening of the platform doors. The MP14 is programmed to open 3secs after stopping, which is why the platform doors open first and then the train doors after.
> 
> Line 4 Automatic: During the MP05 and MP14 test. I see they have the platform doors programmed to open 1 second after the train stops, and the train doors to open 1.5 seconds after the train stop.
> 
> I am just curious now to learn more of how on the automated lines do the doors open? Is my assumption of there being a physical trigger on the train that presses something under the platform that triggers the doors to open and close? Almost like a robot arm? Or does it use bluetooth? Or is the command center playing a live simulator and controlling the door operations at each station?


I would be amazed if it used actual Bluetooth, but they do use short distance radio transmitters and RFID balises between the tracks. Line 1 uses Siemens Trainguard, so the signalling system receives the information from the train that it is in the correct position, and then opens the doors, there isn't anything physical. The train knows exactly where it is at all times based on odometer readings which are cross-checked with the radio balises. This brochure by Siemens explains the whole system. The ATO system triggers the door close system based on the running timetable for the train, and then the doors on the train and platform close. Other automatic lines follow the same basic process


----------



## BillyF

Departure of an RATP MP 89 CC train from the new terminus of line 4: Bagneux Lucie Aubrac


----------



## TwentyOneExpress

Stuu said:


> I would be amazed if it used actual Bluetooth, but they do use short distance radio transmitters and RFID balises between the tracks. Line 1 uses Siemens Trainguard, so the signalling system receives the information from the train that it is in the correct position, and then opens the doors, there isn't anything physical. The train knows exactly where it is at all times based on odometer readings which are cross-checked with the radio balises. This brochure by Siemens explains the whole system. The ATO system triggers the door close system based on the running timetable for the train, and then the doors on the train and platform close. Other automatic lines follow the same basic process


Much appreciated, thank you so much! This is very cool.


----------



## Hourdel

*Vitry Centre*
The civil engineering work has been completed.












































Bouygues Travaux Publics on LinkedIn: #Ligne15Sud #GrandParisExpress #ouvragessouterrains | 20 comments


[WELL DONE] Clap de fin pour le groupement Horizon T2A, dont Bouygues Travaux Publics est mandataire, sur le chantier de la gare Vitry Centre de la #Ligne15Sud... 20 comments on LinkedIn




www.linkedin.com


----------



## BillyF

Sound and closing of the MF 88 metro doors on line 7 bis


----------



## villadebellis

*Porte des Lilas, 75020 Paris*


----------



## lechevallierpatrick

Will Porte des Lilas station be soon renovated?


----------



## Minato ku

Porte des Lilas will be renovated for opening of the eastern extention of line 11 (openeing in 2023).
They are currently building new entrances and the station will become accessible.


----------



## BillyF

Crossings of MF 01 trains on line 5, at Saint-Marcel station. The video was taken from the platform in the direction of Bobigny Pablo Picasso.


----------



## Minato ku

*Gare de Lyon*

I've found an unused ticket booth at Gare de Lyon.


Gare de Lyon, ligne 14 by Minato ku, sur Flickr


Gare de Lyon, ligne 14 by Minato ku, sur Flickr


Gare de Lyon, ligne 14 by Minato ku, sur Flickr


----------



## Hourdel

I have never seen it !


----------



## Minato ku

The same, I've just discovered this exit located on the eastern end of the line 14 station. I had never been there before.

Speaking of Gare Lyon, new footbridges with lifts and escalators are under construction above the island platform of line 14 to ease the flow of passengers.


Gare de Lyon, ligne 14 by Minato ku, sur Flickr


Gare de Lyon, ligne 14 by Minato ku, sur Flickr


Gare de Lyon, ligne 14 by Minato ku, sur Flickr


Gare de Lyon, ligne 14 by Minato ku, sur Flickr


Gare de Lyon, ligne 14 by Minato ku, sur Flickr


----------



## Hourdel

3 D view of the stations from the sky.


----------



## Minato ku

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1511723866783109126
"IDFmobilites is preparing, with the RATP, the arrival of future MP14 trains on line 11. These will replace the MP59 model. The first tests are starting right now with a deployment target as early as next year."



> 39 trains, designed by Alstom and financed by Île-de-France Mobilités, will be put into service gradually from mid-2023 by the RATP. Of the same model as those deployed on line 14, the MP14 model (MP = Rubber tired stock and 14 for the year of the invitation to tender, i.e. 2014) in a version with a cabin for the driver with 5 passenger cars articulated instead of four separated cars for the current MP59.
> 
> Much quieter, more energy efficient and equipped with screens and line plans providing better information, these new trains will improve passenger comfort from Châtelet to Rosny-Bois-Perrier as soon as work to extend the end of the line is completed. 2023 - early 2024.
> 
> The start of testing of the 5-car MP14.
> After the completion of the tunnel, the installation of the glass roof at Coteaux-Beauclair, the modernization of the existing stations, the laying of the tracks on the extension and the continuation of the development of the future stations, the first MP14 train set with 5 cars joined the Rosny-sous-Bois maintenance workshop. Its first tests began at the end of February in the tunnel extending line 11, over a distance of around 2 km.
> 
> The new MP14 equipment is tested, initially, near the Rosny-Bois-Perrier station, then as far as the Coteaux-Beauclair station in the summer of 2022. At the end of the year, it will cross the last section of the extension still under construction, in order to be able to start night tests on the existing line 11. In mid-2023, passengers will gradually benefit from it on the existing line 11, between Châtelet and Mairie des Lilas.





https://www.ratp.fr/groupe-ratp/newsroom/metro/la-ligne-11-du-metro-parisien-de-prepare-a-un-saut-dans-le-temps



We learn that the MP14 CC on line 11 will start service in mid-2023 before the opening of the extension.


----------



## Hourdel

Completion of underground civil works and construction of passenger buildings in three stations.

*Châtillon - Montrouge *










*Fort d’Issy - Vanves - Clamart*










*Arcueil - Cachan*










__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1511997708202041345


----------



## BillyF

Renovated MF 77 train crossings on line 7, at the Poissonnière station.


----------



## CNGL

Hourdel said:


> Discover some of the secrets of Ligne 2 in this video (with english subtitles) :


I stumbled across this video while searching if someone had done any challenges using French trains (they managed to go from Verdun to Annecy in one day using only TER trains, apparently they aimed for Marseille) and before posting it here I looked if someone else had done so before, which is the case. My favourite part is when they are done with the elevated section and continue towards Anvers, and indeed, they go to Anvers... to Antwerp!


----------



## leonardot

Minato ku said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1511723866783109126
> "IDFmobilites is preparing, with the RATP, the arrival of future MP14 trains on line 11. These will replace the MP59 model. The first tests are starting right now with a deployment target as early as next year."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.ratp.fr/groupe-ratp/newsroom/metro/la-ligne-11-du-metro-parisien-de-prepare-a-un-saut-dans-le-temps
> 
> 
> 
> We learn that the MP14 CC on line 11 will start service in mid-2023 before the opening of the extension.


Just curious, are the new trains fitted with CBTC signalling system? Is the whole L11 getting CBTC signalling?


----------



## Minato ku

Line 11 has an ATO system since 1967 and its old system is being replaced by a more modern CBTC signalling system.
Alstom's I-CTBC system.









Alstom to supply CBTC for new RATP trains


RATP has awarded Alstom a contract to equip up 44 new MF19 Alstom trains for Paris Metro lines 10, 7bis and 3bis with I-CBTC.




www.railjournal.com






> ...
> I-CBTC is an interchangeable CBTC automation system that meets the criteria of RATP for the Octys standard. Developed in partnership with RATP, I-CBTC is capable of carrying out remote operating functions, monitoring safety in operation and controlling traction and braking systems to run the trains automatically, with different levels of automation, according to the configuration chosen by RATP.
> 
> Nearly 130 Paris MF01 metro coaches operating on lines 5 and 9 are now equipped with Alstom’s I-CBTC on-board equipment. *The MP14 and MP89 trains due to enter operation on lines 11 and 6 respectively will also be fitted with the Alstom system*. These two lines are also equipped with an Alstom radio system to transmit data between the train and the lineside, which is part of I-CTBC.
> ...


----------



## BillyF

Crossing between MP 59 trains (the oldest metro in Paris) on line 11, at Jourdain station. The video was taken from the platform in the direction of Mairie des Lilas.


----------



## 437.001

*M6
La Motte-Picquet - Grenelle*

Opened in 1906.
The station is one of the many on line 6 to be on a viaduct.
It has an interchange with M8 and M10 (which both run underground in the area).
Originally part of line 2, became a part of line 5 in 1907, then part of line 6 in 1931.


----------



## 437.001

*M9
Franklin D. Roosevelt*

Opened in 1923.
It has an interchange with M1.
Part of the extension between Trocadéro and Saint-Augustin.
Originally called "Marbeuf", changed its name to "Franklin D: Roosevelt" in 1946.


----------



## Minato ku

Not exactly, the station on the line 9 was called Rond-Point des Champs-Élysées.

Marbeuf was on line 1.

Prior to 1942, Marbeuf and Rond-Point des Champs-Élysées were two different and sperated stations. It's only then that a transfer corridor was built between both stations. It became Marbeuf - Rond-Point des Champs-Élysées before taking the name of Franklin D. Roosevelt in 1946.


----------



## 437.001

Thank you!!


----------



## Ghostpoet

The opening of the northern extension of the M12 is scheduled for May 31. 

Ghostpoet


----------



## 437.001

*M8
Daumesnil 
Félix Éboué*

Opened in 1931.
Part of the extension between Richelieu - Drouot and Porte-de-Charenton.
It has an interchange with M6.


----------



## Hourdel

Pictures of the new trains in the Alstom factory near Valenciennes.























Sign Up | LinkedIn


500 million+ members | Manage your professional identity. Build and engage with your professional network. Access knowledge, insights and opportunities.




www.linkedin.com


----------



## villadebellis




----------



## BillyF

Crossings of MF 67 trains on line 3 of the Paris metro, at Gambetta station. The platforms at this station are longer than elsewhere because historically, there were two separate stations at this same location. Martin Nadaud station was closed due to its immediate proximity to Gambetta station. As a result, the former interstation between Gambetta and Martin Nadaud is now joined by this same long platform.


----------



## Hourdel

Future Massy Opéra station :


----------



## Minato ku

*Raspail*

Last sunday, line 4 was closed for tests for the automation of the line.
I've spotted a MP05 (IDFM livery) at Raspail.


----------



## Hourdel

I have seen that there will be days of closure of the line till the end of the year. I guess there will be a new delay in the automation of the line ?


----------



## Hourdel

*Aimé Césaire*
One of the two stations that will open at the end of this month.


----------



## ChrisN11

I'm surprised that they didn't build automatic doors on the platform, as has happened at other Metro stations and the new Jubilee line stations in London.


----------



## SebParis

ChrisN11 said:


> I'm surprised that they didn't build automatic doors on the platform, as has happened at other Metro stations and the new Jubilee line stations in London.


The current rolling stock has 4 doors, but the future rolling stock has only 3 doors.
In general, Paris builds platform doors only on fully automated lines. Only exception is Line 13, where there are platform screen doors at some stations.


----------



## Minato ku

The line 12 is served by MF67 stock built between the late 1960s and mid 1970s.
Replacement will not come until the late 2020s with the MF19 stock.

I think they could have built platform doors on the line 11 extension as it should be operated only the new MP14 CC stock. They didn't but stations have been built to facilitate a future installation of platform doors and platforms on older stations have been renforced as well.

About London, they didn't built platform doors for the new stations of the Northern line in 2021, despite a much more recent rolling stock. 
The only and last platform doors for London Underground have been on the 8 underground stations on the Jubilee line that opened in 1999, almost 23 years ago.


----------



## Minato ku

*Porte de la Chapelle*

A picture of the past.
With the opening ot the northern extension of line 12, the central track of Porte de la Chapelle station will be filled up.
The station will have a wide central platform.
This will allow the construction of lifts.


Porte de la Chapelle, ligne 12 by Minato ku, sur Flickr

Note a new ticket hall with a lift to the street level was built in 2013 but no lift from ticket hall to the platforms.

Back then I complained about the cheap aspect of the access among other things but the reason is that it was provisional.
A provisional period that lasted almost ten years. 


Minato ku said:


> Porte de la Chapelle
> The new entrances have opened.
> 
> I don't understand why they have chosen an old style for this stations, Porte d'Orleans new entrances that should open in 2014 have a modern style..
> This is quite unusual.
> 
> 
> Porte de la Chapelle, ligne 12 by Minato ku, sur Flickr
> 
> 
> Porte de la Chapelle, ligne 12 by Minato ku, sur Flickr
> 
> 
> Porte de la Chapelle, ligne 12 by Minato ku, sur Flickr
> 
> 
> Porte de la Chapelle, ligne 12 by Minato ku, sur Flickr
> 
> 
> Porte de la Chapelle, ligne 12 by Minato ku, sur Flickr
> 
> 
> Porte de la Chapelle, ligne 12 by Minato ku, sur Flickr
> 
> 
> Porte de la Chapelle, ligne 12 by Minato ku, sur Flickr
> 
> 
> Porte de la Chapelle, ligne 12 by Minato ku, sur Flickr
> 
> 
> Porte de la Chapelle, ligne 12 by Minato ku, sur Flickr
> This new entrance and ticket hall is built cheaply with not too much aesthetic effort.
> Just by looking the works, I can say that the new entrances of Porte d'Orleans will be better (and unlike Porte de la Chapelle which is in poor state, there are renovating the station as well).


----------



## Hourdel

*Pont de Rungis





















*


----------



## 437.001

*M11*
*Hôtel de Ville*

Open since 1935.
One of the most central Paris metro stations, next to the Paris town hall.
It has an interchange with M1.


----------



## 437.001

🔼 🔼 🔼
Now I realise that line 11 trains are shorter (4 cars only).
Is it planned to run longer trains with the extension to Rosny-Bois Perrier?

By the way, which is the number of cars on each line?


----------



## Hourdel

437.001 said:


> 🔼 🔼 🔼
> Now I realise that line 11 trains are shorter (4 cars only).
> Is it planned to run longer trains with the extension to Rosny-Bois Perrier?
> 
> By the way, which is the number of cars on each line?


Yes, Ligne 11 will have five-car trains with the new MP14. Most of the lines also have five-car trains. Ligne 1 and Ligne 4 have six-car trains. Ligne 14 currently has a mix of six-car (MP 89 and MP 05) and eight-car trains (new MP 14) but will soon have only MP 14 trains. And of course the two lines bis have the shortest trains with only three cars.


----------



## TER200

Hourdel said:


> And of course the two lines bis have the shortest trains with only three cars.


Although in the future (about 2025) they will get a 4-car variant of the MF19 (sounds like a waste of capacity).


----------



## villadebellis

*M11-République








*


----------



## BillyF

Many crossings of MP 89 trains on line 4 of the Paris metro, at Saint-Germain-des-Prés station. The video was made from the platform in the direction of Bagneux.


----------



## Hourdel

A video showing an underground walk from Place de l'Opéra to Gare Saint-Lazare (cour de Rome), highlighting some of the complexity of these corridors connecting several RER and métro stations. You can also notice the different architectural styles, starting with the renovated Métro (CMP) style from the beginning of the 20th century, then the RER A style (70's but with a recent renovationt), then the RER E style (90's) and at the end a bit of Ligne 14 style (2000's).


----------



## Minato ku

He could even have gone further to Saint Augustin.
With the opening Saint Lazare station on line 14 in december 2003, they created a corridor linking line 14 with the nearby St Augustin station of line 9.








*____*
















*Châtelet*
This sunday, line 4 was closed for test for the full automation of the line.
I've spotted a MP14 at Châtelet (only the few station where you could see the line 4 during the closure with Raspail).


----------



## fabricofparis

I've never published it - it was very wobbly - but somewhere I have a video of the walk from Saint-Augustin to Opéra, which I made just after the walkway was reopened.

It fascinates me. You could conceivably spend a whole day moving between the department stores and shopping centres that open directly into the complex, without once setting foot outdoors (Saint-Lazare station, the Passage du Havre, and of course the Galeries Lafayette). Note that the Galeries Lafayette also open up onto another metro station: Chaussée d'Antin - La Fayette.

If they opened up the covered walkway linking Saint-Lazare to the Hilton hotel, you could even find somewhere to sleep without stepping outside.


----------



## Minato ku

The SIEL countdown clocks screens on the platform doors of line 4 can display additional informations


SIEL façade de quai, ligne 4 by Minato ku, sur Flickr


SIEL façade de quai, ligne 4 by Minato ku, sur Flickr

MP14 in test at Raspail, last sunday.

Raspail MP14, ligne 4 by Minato ku, sur Flickr
You can notice the LED (but without the line map) and the screens inside the train are working.

Raspail MP14, ligne 4 by Minato ku, sur Flickr


Raspail MP14, ligne 4 by Minato ku, sur Flickr


----------



## Busfotodotnl

I was just thinking, can someone explain to me the reason why for MP stock like MP59 the non-motorised cars are also equipped with tires?

Is that for braking purposes only? 

It seems to me that cars without tires are more smoothly for customers and uses less energy.


----------



## Busfotodotnl

Minato ku said:


> A video about Chatelet-les-Halles.


Maybe someone here can help. The M4 Les Halles station was moved in the seventies. I never saw any picture of the old station, before and after closure. Is there anything left of it?


----------



## TER200

It's because the weight is supported on the tires. The steel wheels are only there for the turnouts and in case of flat tire.
If the trailers were without tires the rails would need to be maintained as on steel lines (as well as the rolling pads), and we'd loose the noise advantage in curves.


----------



## Hourdel

Busfotodotnl said:


> Maybe someone here can help. The M4 Les Halles station was moved in the seventies. I never saw any picture of the old station, before and after closure. Is there anything left of it?


As far as I know, the former station was totally destroyed.


----------



## fabricofparis

The interiors are basic, especially at platform level. But there are some nice design touches outside. Look at the way the hand rails curve at the top. The entrance arches are certainly simple, but they call back to Hector Guimard*. And I really like the ground-level building at Aimé Césaire. I just hope it doesn't age too badly.

*which is kind of funny since he never worked on line 12, even though today one of the line's most famous entrances is one of his


----------



## Minato ku

Line 12 extension, video by ErebosSan


----------



## Hourdel

*Châtillon - Montrouge *
A time lapse showing the digging of the station and the building of the different underground levels.


----------



## BillyF

Crossing of MF 77 trains on line 8 of the Paris metro at Invalides station. We can see at the head of the platform towards Balard at 01:02 the platform of the old station, which is now used for storing equipment.


----------



## Hourdel

Viaduct construction :















_Near Palaiseau

















Near Orsay

















Above the RN 118 road between Palaiseau and Orsay_​








Frederic Roussel on LinkedIn: Petite sortie du soir. Les personnes qui me connaisses savent que je… | 13 comments


Petite sortie du soir. Les personnes qui me connaisses savent que je préfères les sentiers, la boue ou la caillasse, mais parfois on peut s'aventurer sur le… | 13 comments on LinkedIn




www.linkedin.com












Nicolas Bacon on LinkedIn: #ligne18 #oanc #razel


[Sarens] Work in progress #Ligne18 #OANC VINCI Construction #razel




www.linkedin.com


----------



## SebParis

> Ligne 4
> 
> Dans le cadre de l’automatisation de la ligne 4 et la *marche à blanc, prévues de juin à août*, la ligne sera fermée :
> 
> Les soirs à partir de 22 h 15, du lundi au jeudi inclus, sauf les 21 juin, les 13 et 14 juillet et le 15 août ;
> Tous les dimanches jusqu’à 12 h sauf les 5 juin et 14 août ;
> Dimanche toute la journée les 12 juin et 10 juillet











Travaux d'été 2022 sur le réseau métro


On fait le point sur les travaux d'été sur vos lignes de métro.




www.iledefrance-mobilites.fr





So hopefully (and finally) in September, the first automated trains should start running on Line 4!


----------



## gt670dn

Somemone created really impressive 3D-projected maps of interchange stations. (Also for other cities).



Estacions i intercanviadors - albertguillaumes.cat



Altough I already spotted some minor errors in the placement of some stairs this is great work. Now I can caluclate which route I have to take to visit all corridors of Nation. 😅


----------



## Hourdel

Wonderful !


----------



## PascalD

He hasn't made the full map of the Opera-Auber-Saint Lazare interchange ! 

Very impressive though, no wonder I often have dreams at night of being lost in the big subway stations corridors.


----------



## 437.001

*M4
Bagneux - Lucie Aubrac*

Open since 2022.
Located under Avenue Henri-Barbusse, in the town of Bagneux (departement of Hauts-de-Seine, nº92).
Current southern terminus of line 4 since it was extended from Mairie de Montrouge.


----------



## alserrod

BTW, how many passengers (or trains per hour) are in "St.Lazare stations" (Gare de St.Lazare-St.Lazare-...Auber-Opera) compared with Les Halles stations?


----------



## villadebellis

*M4-Château d'Eau*
Château d'Eau (Water Tower) is a station on Line 4 of the Paris Métro, located in the 10th arrondissement.(wiki)


----------



## Hourdel

alserrod said:


> BTW, how many passengers (or trains per hour) are in "St.Lazare stations" (Gare de St.Lazare-St.Lazare-...Auber-Opera) compared with Les Halles stations?


Here are the numbers of passengers entering (RATP) or visiting (SNCF) the stations in 2019. But take in mind that these numbers don't include the passengers who change line in each station (for instance people who go from Ligne 4 to Ligne 14 or from RER A to RER B in Châtelet - les Halles station are not counted) so these numbers are an underestimation of the actual numbers.

*Opéra - Auber - Saint-Lazare complex*
Saint-Lazare rail station (SNCF) : 107 340 421 passengers
Saint-Lazare and Saint-Augustin Métro stations (M 3, 9, 12, 13 and 14 - RATP) : 46 923 920
Haussmann - Saint-Lazare (RER E - SNCF) : 47 687 285 (I am surprised by this figure)
Havre-Caumartin (M 3 and 9 - RATP) : 8 277 127
Auber (RER A - RATP) : 6 578 583
Opéra (M 3, 7 and 8 - RATP) : 10 501 357

*Châtelet - Les Halles complex*
Châtelet les Halles RER : 33 581 162 (RATP counting) or 32 978 142 (SNCF counting) passengers
Les Halles (M 4 - RATP) : 16 069 170
Châtelet (M 1, 4, 7, 11 and 14- RATP) : 10 766 712









Trafic annuel entrant par station du réseau ferré 2019


Ce jeu de données détaille le trafic des entrants directs sur le réseau ferré RATP en 2019.Les « entrants directs » sont exclusivement les voyageurs provenant de la voie publique ou du réseau SNCF entrant sur le réseau de transport RATP en validant un titre de transport valide.Les voyageurs...




data.ratp.fr












Fréquentation en gares


Ce jeu de données représente la fréquentation annuelle de l’ensemble des 3000 gares voyageurs de 2015 à 2021.Ces informations sont issues d’une part, des données de billetterie pour le trafic national et régional hors Ile-de-France et d’autre part, d’une extrapolation pour le trafic régional...




ressources.data.sncf.com


----------



## gt670dn

Hourdel said:


> Haussmann - Saint-Lazare (RER E - SNCF) : 47 687 285 (I am surprised by this figure)


Could it be that some passengers use it just as a direct connection to walk to Saint-Lazare?


----------



## Stuu

Hourdel said:


> Here are the numbers of passengers entering (RATP) or visiting (SNCF) the stations in 2019. But take in mind that these numbers don't include the passengers who change line in each station (for instance people who go from Ligne 4 to Ligne 14 or from RER A to RER B in Châtelet - les Halles station are not counted) so these numbers are an underestimation of the actual numbers.
> 
> *Opéra - Auber - Saint-Lazare complex*
> Saint-Lazare rail station (SNCF) : 107 340 421 passengers
> Saint-Lazare and Saint-Augustin Métro stations (M 3, 9, 12, 13 and 14 - RATP) : 46 923 920
> Haussmann - Saint-Lazare (RER E - SNCF) : 47 687 285 (I am surprised by this figure)
> Havre-Caumartin (M 3 and 9 - RATP) : 8 277 127
> Auber (RER A - RATP) : 6 578 583
> Opéra (M 3, 7 and 8 - RATP) : 10 501 357


The figure for Auber seems far too small. I used to catch the RER there every day and it was very busy. If it is just the numbers using the main entrance on Rue Auber I might believe it.


----------



## BillyF

Crossing of MP14 RATP trains on line 14 of the Paris metro, at Bercy station. You can also hear an MP89 train while the MP14 is parked on the platform in the direction of Olympiades.


----------



## alserrod

Hourdel said:


> Here are the numbers of passengers entering (RATP) or visiting (SNCF) the stations in 2019. But take in mind that these numbers don't include the passengers who change line in each station (for instance people who go from Ligne 4 to Ligne 14 or from RER A to RER B in Châtelet - les Halles station are not counted) so these numbers are an underestimation of the actual numbers.
> 
> *Opéra - Auber - Saint-Lazare complex*
> Saint-Lazare rail station (SNCF) : 107 340 421 passengers
> Saint-Lazare and Saint-Augustin Métro stations (M 3, 9, 12, 13 and 14 - RATP) : 46 923 920
> Haussmann - Saint-Lazare (RER E - SNCF) : 47 687 285 (I am surprised by this figure)
> Havre-Caumartin (M 3 and 9 - RATP) : 8 277 127
> Auber (RER A - RATP) : 6 578 583
> Opéra (M 3, 7 and 8 - RATP) : 10 501 357
> 
> *Châtelet - Les Halles complex*
> Châtelet les Halles RER : 33 581 162 (RATP counting) or 32 978 142 (SNCF counting) passengers
> Les Halles (M 4 - RATP) : 16 069 170
> Châtelet (M 1, 4, 7, 11 and 14- RATP) : 10 766 712
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trafic annuel entrant par station du réseau ferré 2019
> 
> 
> Ce jeu de données détaille le trafic des entrants directs sur le réseau ferré RATP en 2019.Les « entrants directs » sont exclusivement les voyageurs provenant de la voie publique ou du réseau SNCF entrant sur le réseau de transport RATP en validant un titre de transport valide.Les voyageurs...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> data.ratp.fr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fréquentation en gares
> 
> 
> Ce jeu de données représente la fréquentation annuelle de l’ensemble des 3000 gares voyageurs de 2015 à 2021.Ces informations sont issues d’une part, des données de billetterie pour le trafic national et régional hors Ile-de-France et d’autre part, d’une extrapolation pour le trafic régional...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ressources.data.sncf.com



Thx for sharing.

So... why was it said Chatelet-Les Halles was the busiest station when just some km away there's one strongly busier?

Or it is just matter of final /origin destination as station? ( not to shuttle)


----------



## 437.001

alserrod said:


> So... why was it said Chatelet-Les Halles was the busiest station when just some km away there's one strongly busier?


Because Châtelet-Les Halles is one single station for three different RER lines.
Châtelet is another station, for metro lines 1, 4, 7. 11, 14.
And Les Halles is another station, for metro line 4.
The fact Les Halles station still exists is... well, a happy coincidence.
It might as well have been abandoned and simply destroyed, as it is a much more secondary one, but it survived.
Châtelet is the main metro station by a very large margin.

While Auber, Saint Lazare, and Haussmann-Saint Lazare are three different railway stations that happen to be linked, but each of the three serves entirely different lines.
Auber in particular is rather far apart from the other two.
Saint Lazare, Opéra, Havre-Caumartin, and Saint Augustin are four different metro stations too.
In this case, it's more the fact that the arrival of RER A and later on, of RER E, have created an underground network of interchange corridors that serve a number of stations around Auber and Haussmann-St Lazare.


----------



## TER200

437.001 said:


> The fact Les Halles station still exists is... well, a happy coincidence.


It's much closer to the RER platforms for line 4 users.


----------



## 437.001

TER200 said:


> It's much closer to the RER platforms for line 4 users.


Oh yeah, but it's much less busy than Châtelet anyway.
It's not even close.


----------



## ZeusUpsistos

gt670dn said:


> Could it be that some passengers use it just as a direct connection to walk to Saint-Lazare?


It could have been explained by the fact that to go to St-Lazare from Auber, you need to pass through Haussmann - St-Lazare station and validate your pass (then counting as a user even though you're just taking the corridors) but then Auber figures don't really add up. Also, Magenta station is extremely busy as well (43M in 2019) and there really is no point to go to Magenta unless you're planning on using the RER E so there are probably a lot of people using the line as a shuttle between Gare du Nord and St-Lazare.



Hourdel said:


> Châtelet les Halles RER : 33 581 162 (RATP counting) or 32 978 142 (SNCF counting) passengers


It's not "or", it's "and", the RATP numbers only include the RER A & B and the SNCF ones the RER D.


----------



## Minato ku

Stuu said:


> The figure for Auber seems far too small. I used to catch the RER there every day and it was very busy. If it is just the numbers using the main entrance on Rue Auber I might believe it.


Passengers transfering from the metro aren't included in those data. So it's just the people entering form the Rue Auber/Boulevard Haussmann entrances.
The data of the RATP only show people entering in the RATP network. Just direct entries, no exit and nobody coming from the metro.
_Pre COVID, Auber was used by around 180,000 daily passengers._

Some for Chatelet-les-Halles, it just includes the people entering the Chatelet-les-Halles station from the exterior.
Passengers transferring from the metro and passengers exiting aren't included.
It's the same for Chatelet metro station, the data doesn't include passengers transferring from the RER. That's why it's lower than expected in the rank.

Magenta and Haussmann St Lazare data are SNCF, they don't calculate like the RATP. So passengers transfering from the metro are included.


----------



## 437.001

ZeusUpsistos said:


> It could have been explained by the fact that to go to St-Lazare from Auber, you need to pass through Haussmann - St-Lazare station and validate your pass (then counting as a user even though you're just taking the corridors) but then Auber figures don't really add up. Also, Magenta station is extremely busy as well (43M in 2019) and there really is no point to go to Magenta unless you're planning on using the RER E so *there are probably a lot of people using the line as a shuttle between Gare du Nord and St-Lazare*.


Could be, as that's a way to avoid Châtelet-Les Halles (and the two-track-only tunnel between Châtelet and Gare du Nord, common for RER B and RER D, overcrowded and prone to incidents), but then again, why has Auber station such "low" number of passengers when compared to Haussmann? Is it just the different way of counting between RATP and Sncf?


----------



## Minato ku

To be clearer with an example.

If you take the metro at Miromesnil and then leave the line 9 at Havre Caumartin to change for the RER A at Auber and then exit at Vincennes.
In the RATP station usage data, you will only appear in the data of Miromesnil (as the RATP only counts passengers entering in its railway network). You will not be counted as a passenger of Havre Caumartin, Auber and Vincennes stations.

For the SNCF, it's different.
If you take the metro at Miromesnil and then leave at Havre Caumartin to change for the RER E (SNCF) at Haussmann Saint-Lazare and then exit at Bondy.
You will appear on the data of Miromesnil but also Haussmann Saint-Lazare and Bondy. SNCF also count passengers exiting.

That's explain the big difference between Haussmann Saint-Lazare and Auber passengers data.


----------



## Hourdel

ZeusUpsistos said:


> It's not "or", it's "and", the RATP numbers only include the RER A & B and the SNCF ones the RER D.


But it is the same access for all the lines, so how can SNCF only count RER D passengers ? Does SNCF have a counting system for the RER D platforms only ? Same question for RATP.


----------



## ZeusUpsistos

In the case of the SNCF, they say that they make "an extrapolation based on counting made every 3 to 4 years" so it's approximate though that doesn't say much to how they make that estimation. For the RATP, I suppose that they could establish which line a person took by looking at where they exit but it would be impossible to know for specific journeys between Châtelet / Gare de Lyon and Châtelet / Gare du Nord since those stations are served by both the RER D and the RER A / B so I don't know really.


----------



## Minato ku

I have some stats during weekday in 2015 between 6am and 11pm at Chatelet-les-Halles
RER A - 168,497 boarding passengers, 161,759 disembarking passengers : 330,256 total passengers
RER B - 153,568 boarding passengers, 150,672 disembarking passengers : 304,240 total passengers

Here all user of the included. RER A or B taken alone sees more than 300,000 daily passengers at Chatelet-les-Halles.


----------



## TER200

Minato ku said:


> Here all user of the included. RER A or B taken alone sees more than 300,000 daily passengers at Chatelet-les-Halles.


Many of those just change between the 2 lines though.

It is said (I don't remember the source and it's several years old) that Châtelet-Les Halles RER had about 520 000 passengers per day, and the whole RER+métro station complex about 750 000.


----------



## Minato ku

Test run of driverless trains during normal traffic have began this week on line 4. 
I have already seen a MP05 between Barbara and Mairie du Montrouge this Monday but I didn't have time to take any photos or video.
Fortunately others had the time





Video by RATP SNCF IDFM





Video by Abdoulwahab TC

Currently driverless train without passenger only run during off peak.
The first driverless train run taking passengers is planned for September.


----------



## ZeusUpsistos

Minato ku said:


> I have some stats during weekday in 2015 between 6am and 11pm at Chatelet-les-Halles
> RER A - 168,497 boarding passengers, 161,759 disembarking passengers : 330,256 total passengers
> RER B - 153,568 boarding passengers, 150,672 disembarking passengers : 304,240 total passengers
> 
> Here all user of the included. RER A or B taken alone sees more than 300,000 daily passengers at Chatelet-les-Halles.


I also found this (slightly old) chart which is based on RATP datas. Again, we don't really know how the counting was made and what it includes. I would assume exits and entrances though it does differ widely from your numbers if they are the average daily ridership.


----------



## BillyF

Intersection of MF 67 trains on line 3 of the Paris metro, at the Arts et Métiers station.


----------



## Clery

*Evolution of Paris rail from 1837 to 2030*









You can explore it in details on that new web address (Firefox still required, sorry about it):








1er janvier 2030 - Chemins de fer parisiens


Evolution des chemins de fer de la région parisienne de 1830 à 2030.




evolution-metro-paris.fr


----------



## Minato ku

ZeusUpsistos said:


> I also found this (slightly old) chart which is based on RATP datas. Again, we don't really know how the counting was made and what it includes. I would assume exits and entrances though it does differ widely from your numbers if they are the average daily ridership.


No, most of these numbers are just the number of people entering in the RATP railway network. Just entrance and it doesn't include people coming from the metro.
I'm puzzled by some data, it seems to big a mix of several things, 
Auber data here seems to be the number of total entry in the station including passengers who transfer from the metro but not Chatelet-les-Halles.
Olivier Rasemon is a journalist and he may have make of mix of several datas.

Anyway, any data that show more passengers at Gare de Lyon and La Défense than in Chatelet-les-Halles is excluding a lot of passengers at Chatelet-les Halles.

During weekday in 2015 between 6am and 11pm on the RER A
La Défense : 138,242 boarding passengers, 135,409 disembarking passengers : 273,651 total passengers
Gare de Lyon : 110,358 boarding passengers, 82,780 disembarking passengers : 193,138 total passengers

The busiest station on the RER A during weekday in 2015 between 6am and 11pm
-Chatelet-les-Halles : 330,256 
-La Défense : 273,651 
-Gare de Lyon : 193,138
-Auber : 172,800
-Charles de Gaulle Etoile : 147,004
-Nation : 127,272


----------



## alserrod

Sorry for another topic...

I wanna visit Paris this summer and I should want to know more about Navigo pass. I have searched on webs and I bet it worths.
How does it run?


----------



## Hourdel

How long will you stay in Paris ?

There are two Navigo cards that you can use :

Navigo Easy is the best if you stay a few days. You buy it for 2€ at a ticket office, then you can load it (from a ticket office or a ticket machine) with tickets t+ (single trip ticket) and day tickets. Be careful : you can give your card to another person when you don't travel but if you travel with someone else, each passenger must have its own card. Navigo Easy Travel Card
Navigo Découverte is better if you stay one week or more. You buy it for 5€ at a ticket office, then you can load it with a day, a weekly or a monthly ticket. Navigo Découverte Travel Card
Also be careful : if you want to go outside Paris with a single trip ticket, there is a difference between Métro and RER or train. You can go by Métro to cities like Créteil or Saint-Denis with a ticket t+, but you have to buy a Origin-Destination ticket if you want to go to the same cities by RER or by train and it is more expensive but generally faster (for instance it's 2,80€ from Châtelet to la Défense with RER A but its's only 1,90€ with Métro Ligne 1). If you want to buy tickets t+, I recommend you to by a "carnet" (10 tickets), it is cheaper.


----------



## alserrod

I will stay for one and a half week.

I guess Navigo Découverte is the best option for moving within Paris and RER lines, isn't it? and I should have to buy it for twice (two different weeks)

I have read several pages incluiding discounts on some museums for Navigo users.

I was in Paris five years ago and I used a calculator to make economies

3 people older 10, one younger 10 (for fares)
several 10 tickets carnet of t+ PLUS one carnet younger 10
two RER zone5 carnet for oldest 10yrs plus four single tickets for younger10 (3 days in zone4 for 3 people in a return journey = 18 tickets, therefore, last 2 tickets for the child in the last day!!!!)
and I do not know if something extra. I remember we didn't have any ticket without being using when getting on the TGV leaving Paris

I bet this time it will be easier
Four Navigo découverte just arriving Paris and paying again the next Monday, isn't it?


----------



## alserrod

Regarding hot days, I have learnt a new French word in press : canicule
(I barely write and speak French but I can read and listen it because I was for more than a year in France when young)


I have surfed about Paris transport.
Is it true only lines, 1, 2, 5, 9 and 14 (and RER-A) have air conditioned and nothing in the rest of network?
Is it "affordable" an underground with these temperatures?

I have surfed RATP app and ... may you set an itinerary, they will offer as an option a journey that could be longer but line has air conditioned!!!


I have been glancing these days Paris temperature. It has been 4 - 5 degrees less than in my homecity, thus I am really surprised about air c.


----------



## Hourdel

What is your home city ?
If it is hot, you should avoid line 6 because it is mostly an elevated line and it has a very old rolling stock (but you will miss some great vistas of Paris), you should also avoid line 13 when it is overcrowded. Lines 2, 5 and 9 are the best. On line 1 there is also cooled air but not as good. On line 14 you should take the new MP14 trains (these are the longer trains). You can also take most tram lines (except T1) and RER A if you want cooled air.


----------



## TER200

I's also very hot on line 11 due to the horrible MP59 trains and dense crowd at times. Meanwhile the other day (before the real canicule though) I went on line 10 and it was still cool, probbaly due to its much lighter load (and train frequency) than other lines. Lines 3bis and 7bis are also cool for this reason (but not very useful).

It is said that the "fake air conditioning" (cooled ventilation) from the MP05 trains on lines 1 and 14 (partly) does not work at all. On lines 2, 5 and 9's MF01s it should be better.
RER A, most RER B and about a third of RER C trains have some sort of A/C (that may not work). On RER E, the few modern (and single-deck) trains have A/C, like on most Transilien lines (H, L, K, R, and most P, N and J trains).


----------



## alserrod

Hourdel said:


> What is your home city ?


Zaragoza (Saragosse)
just 200 m over sea level and 200 km away from sea (either Mediterranean or Atlantic).
Strongly hot in summer (42ºC in shadow last Saturday), cold in winter and it never rains.

We just have one tramway line and a lot of bus lines.
Several years ago, SSC forumers chatted about if tramway temperature was enough for cold and bus temperature was strongly cold or conversely....
but every bus, even single buses for small lines, has air conditioned.




> If it is hot, you should avoid line 6 because it is mostly an elevated line and it has a very old rolling stock (but you will miss some great vistas of Paris), you should also avoid line 13 when it is overcrowded. Lines 2, 5 and 9 are the best. On line 1 there is also cooled air but not as good. On line 14 you should take the new MP14 trains (these are the longer trains). You can also take most tram lines (except T1) and RER A if you want cooled air.





TER200 said:


> I's also very hot on line 11 due to the horrible MP59 trains and dense crowd at times. Meanwhile the other day (before the real canicule though) I went on line 10 and it was still cool, probbaly due to its much lighter load (and train frequency) than other lines. Lines 3bis and 7bis are also cool for this reason (but not very useful).
> 
> It is said that the "fake air conditioning" (cooled ventilation) from the MP05 trains on lines 1 and 14 (partly) does not work at all. On lines 2, 5 and 9's MF01s it should be better.
> RER A, most RER B and about a third of RER C trains have some sort of A/C (that may not work). On RER E, the few modern (and single-deck) trains have A/C, like on most Transilien lines (H, L, K, R, and most P, N and J trains).



Good to know about it.
I remember line 6 when I was a teenager. I took it to go to Eiffel Tower. I do not know the rest of lines but that line is easy to remember because it is elevated.

I will be located in Paris in front of a Line 1 stop, therefore, good in that situation. Nevertheless, I bet if I wanna go to some places, no other ways than using RER or metro line indicated.
For instance... 7bis will be awful (I've read about it somewhere. BTW, what about works to link with 3bis?) but if I wanna go to Parc des Buttes Chaumont... it is compulsory.

I noticed the AC icon in the app. I would never be awarded of that icon because I am used to have it in all transports. Just good to know.


----------



## Hourdel

Zaz965 said:


> no offense: the negative thing I see on the paris subway trains: they are only 2.5 meter width


Yes that comes from the origins of the network. At the end of the XIXth century there was a big battle between the State and the City of Paris about the future metro system. The State wanted a network of not only local but also national interest with lines linking the major rail stations (like Gare du Nord, Gare de Lyon, etc.) that could also be used by the private railway companies (the state-owned company SNCF did not exist back then). On the other hand, the City of Paris wanted a pure local network with complete municipal control. 

Finally Paris won the battle against the State and conceived its own network. But as the local elected officials were still suspicious, they decided that the loading gauge would be narrower than the normal laoding gauge, hence prohibiting normal trains to enter the tunnels. That's why the trains are only 2,5 meter wide.

But the RER trains are wider (2,9 m) and three of the four new lines (lines 15, 16 and 17) will have wider trains (2,8 m).


----------



## stockholm79

And something like 100m long.


----------



## BillyF

At Concorde station on line 8, two MF 77 trains meet. We can see at 0:44 a power cut. The train at the platform towards Créteil has its lighting reduced by half, and the train at the end of the platform towards Balard comes to a standstill. End of incident at 1:29 with power back on. This power outage of less than a minute was due to a report from a driver who saw a person crossing the tracks. The individual having completed his crossing, the incident is over and the trains can resume their operation.


----------



## 437.001

*M1
Reuilly-Diderot*

Open since 1900.
Located at the intersection of Rue de Reuilly and Boulevard Diderot, (Paris 12th arrondissement).
It opened slightly after other stations of the initial section Porte Maillot-Porte de Vincennes.
It has an interchange with M8 since 1931.
In the 1930's, it had its platforms lengthened to 105m as part of an aborted plan to have line 1 run with 7-car trains.
It has platform edge doors since 2011.





Video by *ACC84 Metro y Trenes*


----------



## 437.001

*M3bis
Saint-Fargeau*

Open since 1921.
Located under Place Saint-Fargeau, right at the crossing of Avenue Gambetta with Rue Haxo and Rue Saint-Fargeau (Paris 20th arrondissement).
Part of M3 between 1921 (when line 3 was extended from Gambetta to Porte des Lilas), and 1971 (when line 3 was extended from Gambetta to Galliéni, leaving the stretch between Gambetta and Porte des Lilas as a different line, which was numbered as line 3bis).
The entrance has an Art-Nouveau edicle.
It is a deep station, because of this it has lifts.
It is possible to interchange to tramway T3b (Adrienne Bolland stop), but it takes a walk.
Not to be confused with Saint-Fargeau station on RER D (which is not even in Paris intra-muros, but in the town of Saint-Fargeau-Ponthierry, on the Melun via Corbeil branch of RER D), that is nowhere near the metro station (which is within Paris intra-muros).





Video by *ACC84 Metro y Trenes*


----------



## villadebellis

*M2-Jaurès*
Jaurès station was opened on 23 February 1903. It is a station on Paris Métro Line 2, Line 5, and Line 7bis in the 10th and 19th arrondissements. The line 7bis platforms opened on 18 January 1911 as part of the first section of line 7. The line 5 platforms opened on 12 October 1942 with the opening of the first section of the line between Gare du Nord and Église de Pantin. (wikipedia)


----------



## Minato ku

Due to work at Gare de Lyon, the southeastern side of line 14 will be closed from Sunday 31 July to Saturday 20 August.
Several new access to the platform are under construction.

Ligne 14, fermeture by Minato ku, sur Flickr

New fare gates were added at Gare de Lyon to access to line 14.

Gare de Lyon, ligne 14 by Minato ku, sur Flickr

When it opened in 1998, Gare de Lyon had two entrance/exit at each end of the island platform and a lift in middle.
An exit leading to outside the fare zone was added in December 2011.
It wasn't enough to cope with the crowd.

Three new access and two lifts are being added.
Exit and entering flow will be separated.
















Projet de désaturation de la station Gare de Lyon – Ligne 14 - NOVAEDIA


Descriptif de projet Descriptif général : Ce projet fait dans le cadre du réaménagement des espaces ligne 14 consiste à une adaptation ...




www.novaedia.com






Gare de Lyon, ligne 14 by Minato ku, sur Flickr


Gare de Lyon, ligne 14 by Minato ku, sur Flickr


----------



## BillyF

Crossing of MP 59 trains on line 11 of the Paris metro, at the famous station with its Arts et Métiers copper-bodied platforms.
The line 11 station has been entirely covered since October 1994 with copper plates riveted to each other, and not the usual earthenware tiles. This dressing is set up on the occasion of the bicentenary ceremonies of the National Conservatory of Arts and Métiers. It is due to Benoît Peeters, French screenwriter, and François Schuiten, Belgian cartoonist, authors of the series Les Cités obscures. The traveler is immersed inside a vast machine, a sort of underground Nautilus evoking the atmosphere of Twenty Thousand Leagues Under the Sea, in steampunk style. On the ceiling of the station, a series of large cogs evokes the Museum of Arts and Métiers. Copper, the only material used, evokes the technical and industrial universe. On the platforms, a series of portholes open onto small scenographies, centered on the museum's collections: we observe the armillary sphere, the Telstar satellite, or the water wheel. All of the station's furniture is suitable for decoration and constitutes a unique case on the network: the nameplates, the wooden seats, the garbage cans, the flat tiles of the eardrums, the alarm terminals and the banners of "Ouï-dire" lighting is brown. However, the latter do not have multicolored lighting and the light is diffused in a semi-dimmed way on the side of the tracks. The platforms are devoid of advertisements and tiled in anthracite grey.


----------



## Transports Sonores

I am sharing with you a well-known sound announcement from the Paris metro, with the famous "Mind the gap"


----------



## alserrod

What kind of fares will be controlled at Gare de Lyon?


----------



## Minato ku

They are just adding more fare gates to the existing ones.
Here it's the transfer between the RER and metro line 14.

Transferring between metro and RER requires to pass through fare gate.
_As such at Gare de Lyon to transfer between line 1 and line 14, passengers need to walk though the RER station, it means that they need to pass through two fare gates. Of course they keep the same ticket._


----------



## ZeusUpsistos

*Abbesses*

The renovated entrance (not sure why they used two different paints).
























































































Arthur Weidmann


----------



## Arnorian

ZeusUpsistos said:


> (not sure why they used two different paints).


Maybe that's just the primer, and they'll return to spray on the top coat.


----------



## alserrod

I think Abbesses has the most beautiful metro entrance


----------



## Hourdel

For a bit of History, this entrance is incongruous at this location. Ligne 12 was built by the former Nord-Sud company, which did not use this type of entrance. On the picture below, you can see what the original entrance was like :









The current entrance was originally located at the Hôtel-de-Ville station and was moved to Abbesses in 1974.


----------



## ZeusUpsistos

Here it is, in its original location, at the back of the city hall building :











Arnorian said:


> Maybe that's just the primer, and they'll return to spray on the top coat.


I don't think so because it has been in this state for several weeks. Also, it has been done in a very symmetrical way on the two columns and it looks permanent on the coat of arms.


----------



## Hourdel

Recent photos (less than a month) in different stations :








_Issy









Bagneux
















Villejuif Gustave Roussy _(definitive name)









_Villejuif Louis Aragon_
















_Les Ardoines









Le Vert de Maisons
















Saint-Maur Créteil









Noisy - Champs_









_Maintenance depot of Champigny_
​








Laurent POSTIEAUX on LinkedIn: #bouyguestravauxpublics #onavance #ligne15sud #t3a


ISSY BOITE GARE Étape importante ce jour sur la gare d’Issy-les-Moulineaux avec le démarrage du ferraillage du radier courbe. 1 mois intense, avec 800T…




www.linkedin.com












SOCIETE DU GRAND PARIS on LinkedIn: #grandparisexpress #onavance


Mercredi dernier, le préfet des Hauts-de-Seine a visité le chantier de la gare Bagneux du #GrandParisExpress accompagné du président de notre directoire…




www.linkedin.com












setec Bâtiment on LinkedIn: #setec #ingenieursetcitoyens #ingenieur #ingenierie #architecture…


📍 Le chantier avance sur la future gare Villejuif Institut Gustave Roussy. ➡ Retrouvez en images la visite de l'équipe setec bâtiment Cette gare…




www.linkedin.com












Maryse Rozier-chabert on LinkedIn: #ligne15sud


Quelques images du chantier de la gare de Villejuif Louis Aragon #ligne15sud, le génie-civil de @vinci construction se termine en fin d’année, les travaux…




www.linkedin.com












Arian DURAKU on LinkedIn: Gare des Ardoines - Vitry


Gare des Ardoines - Vitry




www.linkedin.com







__ https://www.facebook.com/pierre.belllloch.1/posts/3199213283671743










Sign Up | LinkedIn


500 million+ members | Manage your professional identity. Build and engage with your professional network. Access knowledge, insights and opportunities.




www.linkedin.com












Charles Dureuil on LinkedIn: #grandparisexpress #lenouveaumetro #onavance


Mardi 26 juillet 2022 - visite de la future Gare de Saint-Maur-Créteil de la Ligne 15 Sud du #GrandParisExpress avec une partie de l'équipe com de la Société…




www.linkedin.com












Kim Bouvart on LinkedIn: #grandparisexpress #ligne15 #ligne16 #rera


Gare de Noisy-Champs 🚧 : les structures métalliques qui prennent place depuis quelques semaines sur le chantier (ascenseurs, passerelles, escalier) façonnent…




www.linkedin.com












Localitech Houdan on LinkedIn: Les équipes de Localitech interviennent actuellement sur le Centre…


Les équipes de Localitech interviennent actuellement sur le Centre d'Exploitation et de Maintenance de la ligne 15 à Champigny sur Marne pour une mission de…




www.linkedin.com


----------



## Stuu

Hourdel said:


> View attachment 3571168
> View attachment 3571169
> 
> Recent photos (less than a month) in different stations :
> View attachment 3571180
> 
> _Issy_
> ​


That's enormous. Will that all be the platform width or is there something else planned for the space?


----------



## Hourdel

I think there will be technical rooms. On the picture of Bagneux, there is a wall of concrete blocks along the platform and I think there is a room behind.


----------



## BillyF

Crossing of MF67 trains on line 10 of the Paris metro, at the Javel – André Citroën station. The video was taken on the platform in the direction of Boulogne – Pont de Saint-Cloud.


----------



## 437.001

*M7bis
Pré-Saint-Gervais*

Open since 1911.
Located under Boulevard Sérurier (19th arrondissement), at the crossroads with Rue Pré-Saint-Gervais and near Porte du Pré-Saint-Gervais (which, in case you wondered, is close to the town bordering Paris called... Le Pré-Saint-Gervais - not a joke).
It has a street connection to the Hôpital-Robert-Debré stop on tramway line T3b.
Initially a branch of line 7 between Louis-Blanc and Pré-Saint-Gervais (where there's the loop, one of the two in the Paris metro and the only one still being used as such all of the time)
Between 1921 and 1939, the station was also the terminus of the Voie Navette, a short shuttle linking it to Porte des Lilas on line 3 (now line 3bis).
In 1967, the branch between Louis-Blanc and Pré-Saint-Gervais was detached from the rest of line 7, and took a life of its own as line 7bis.
There's this vague plan of merging lines 7bis and 3bis, by reopening the Voie Navette as well as a connecting line (voie des Fêtes, which contains the ghost station Haxo, which would act as a counterpart to Pré-Saint-Gervais due to its vicinity if that plan were to happen).
If this were to happen, the resulting line (of unknown number) would extend the loop from Botzaris to Porte des Lilas (now it's from Botzaris to Pré-Saint-Gervais).





Video by *ACC84 Metro y Trenes*


----------



## villadebellis

*M1 - Hôtel de Ville*
Hôtel de Ville, literally "City Hall", is a rapid transit station on lines 1 and 11 of the Paris Métro. It is named after the nearby Hôtel de Ville de Paris (City Hall) and is located within the fourth arrondissement of Paris.


----------



## Hourdel

*Bry - Villiers - Champigny*























*Champigny Centre





















*










Olivier Berte on LinkedIn: #ligne15sud #lott2b #onavance #grandparisexpress #grandstravauxsouterrains


🚇 #ligne15sud #lott2b 🚉 Sur les gares Bry-Villiers-Champigny (BVC) et Champigny-Centre (CHC), les bâtiments voyageurs se dessinent et sortent de terre. Sur…




www.linkedin.com


----------



## ChrisN11

Excellent photos, but I hope you don't mind me being pedantic over one small point. 'City Hall' is not a literal translation of 'Hotel de Ville' but what is known as a free translation.


----------



## BillyF

During rush hours at Alma-Marceau station, crossing of several RATP MF 01 trains, on line 9 of the Paris metro.


----------



## Hourdel

*Marx Dormoy*
The _carrossage _(metal paneling) of this station has recently been removed in order to renovate the walls in the original Nord-Sud style. As with some of the other stations on the line that have also been renovated, this allows you to see the original decoration as well as old maps and advertising posters.

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1557023707444514816


----------



## BillyF

At Chevaleret station, crossings of MP 73 trains on line 6 of the Paris metro. The video was made during rush hour while there was an incident going on, which explains the long parking time of the trains on the opposite platform. 
We can see the three small luminous dots that prevent the driver from setting his train in motion as long as they are flashing. They are controlled remotely by the Centralized Command Post (PCC) where the regulator manages the incident, in order to prevent the trains from being blocked between two stations.


----------



## alserrod

Hi,

I have just come from Paris. This morning I was in Gare de Lyon.

I took a Pass Navigo and I think I have been in all lines except lines 13 and 3bis (I have read somewhere I haven't lost anything with line 13 but the hell)

I will try to post some pics but it will take a time


----------



## Minato ku

You should have, line 13 is a very interesting line despite its flaw due to its branchs that are located in too dense area.

The current line 13 is the result of a merger former Nord Sud line B (that became line 13) and former line 14 in 1976. 
The former line 14 had also taken former section of line 10.

Line 13 has been extended into the suburbs in the 1950s 1970s, 1980s, 1990s and 2000s. It has a few above the ground section in the soutern end and when it crosses the Seine river between Clichy and Asnieres.
The line has Nord Sud stations from the 1911/1913, CMP stations from 1923 (former line 10) and 1937, it is the only line with stations that opened in the 1950s (1952) that are the last built with the tradtional style. Stations built in 1970s and 1980s. One station that opened in 1998 and two in 2008.
It's indeed one of the most diverse line.

The line has platform screen doors in its central section and is likely the next line that will be fully automated.


----------



## alserrod

I was in the opposite side of the city, near Gare de Lyon, and my family isn't so enthusiastic on undergrounds as me. I did some detours to visit more but it was a trip to visit the city indeed.

Some hints I remembered...

Language issue
Line 1: French, English and German
Line 4: French, English and Spanish
Line 14: French, English and Italian
...

There was a huge difference among lines. I remember some trains quite small in comparision with line 1, for instance.

I barely remember air conditioned despite the hot. I remember one day travelling on lines 1 and 9. Line 1 had it off, line 9 had it on.


There's a big lack of escalators. I just remember once reaching the street by escalator.
Has anyone left the metro in Buttes Chaumont?


----------



## alserrod

Regarding special stations...

I found Louvre-Rivoli the prettiest, Bastille (L1) the most interesting and Abbesses with the nicest entrance




Cluny - La Sorbonne.
Nice with they could make something like in Arts et Metiers













I do not remember the station. It was close to the amphitheatre

It made me having a long detour. I wanted to go to Cluny. There was a direct station in the nearbies (not longer than 500m). I thought it was the same line and I had to change for just one station













Arts et Metiers

Nice, as Louvre Rivoli


----------



## alserrod

Saint Michel

I read something about how to cross the Seine when it was built.

I found some lacks in the network. Not enough lines to cross the Seine and Rive Droite is not so well linked AFAIK. For instance, there are several lines that doesn't meet in any station, there for two links are compulsory












Pont Neuf


----------



## alserrod

Concorde (Line 12??)














Solférino

They pointed directions Montparnasse and Montmartre over the tunnels
I remember, in the same line, in Abbesses, same indications where set. One about terminus, the other one I do not remember (obviously, nothing about Montmartre as direction)


----------



## alserrod

Somewhere in line 6 (not Bir Hakeim)

It was really hot!!!!













From Line 6


----------



## alserrod

Franklin Roosevelt

I expected more about this station, pity













Abbesses


----------



## alserrod

Blanche


----------



## alserrod

and, BTW, I was also in RER A and RER B. Not in C (Versailles) due to works. I took the Transilien.

I do not know plans about Transilien and how does it run but I found it strongly confortable.


----------



## Hourdel

alserrod said:


> I do not remember the station. It was close to the amphitheatre
> 
> It made me having a long detour. I wanted to go to Cluny. There was a direct station in the nearbies (not longer than 500m). I thought it was the same line and I had to change for just one station


This one is Place Monge, on line 7. I think you wanted to take line 10.



alserrod said:


> Concorde (Line 12??)


Yes this is line 12. What is written on the wall is the Déclaration des droits de l'homme et du citoyen.



alserrod said:


> There's a big lack of escalators


Accessibility is one of the biggest problems in the métro.


----------



## TER200

alserrod said:


> There was a huge difference among lines. I remember some trains quite small in comparision with line 1, for instance.


They all have basically the same width, though ; but some difference in shape (flat or curved side walls) can make a difference. Also the car's layouts (3 or 4 doors, and 3 or 4 seats across) make the trains feel different.


alserrod said:


> I barely remember air conditioned despite the hot. I remember one day travelling on lines 1 and 9. Line 1 had it off, line 9 had it on.


On line 1's trains it does never work. Only the MF01s (M2, 5 and 9) and maybe MP14 (M14) have a real air conditioning.


----------



## stockholm79

alserrod said:


> There's a big lack of escalators. I just remember once reaching the street by escalator.
> Has anyone left the metro in Buttes Chaumont?


This is one of the nicest parks, I definitely recommend it!


----------



## Stuu

TER200 said:


> They all have basically the same width, though ; but some difference in shape (flat or curved side walls) can make a difference. Also the car's layouts (3 or 4 doors, and 3 or 4 seats across) make the trains feel different.


I always think the MF77 feel smaller than other cars because of the shape of the ends and the transverse seating


----------



## Hourdel

*Pont de Sèvres














*








Clément Mérienne on LinkedIn: #soletanchebachytunnel #grandparisexpress #ligne15sud #onavancesurlet3a… | 11 comments


Gare de Pont de Sèvres : le chapeau est posé ! 👏 Vendredi 5 août, les équipes du groupement Horizon T3A (Bouygues Travaux Publics /Soletanche… | 11 comments on LinkedIn




www.linkedin.com




















*Sevran Livry














*








Federico Schiaffini on LinkedIn: #ligne16 #webuild #nge


🚇🇪🇺🇫🇷🇮🇹 📢Une nouvelle étape a été franchie à la gare de SEL #ligne16 !📢 Le groupement #Webuild #NGE a complété le verinage du troisième lit de…




www.linkedin.com


----------



## 437.001

*M14
Gare de Lyon*

Open since 1998.
Located under Rue de Bercy, in the 12th arrondissement, next to the Gare de Lyon.
It has a connection to M1, RER A, RER D, Transilien R, and TER and TGV services, both national (Lyon, St-Étienne, Franche-Comté, the French Alps, Provence, Côte d'Azur, Languedoc, Roussillon), and international (Switzerland, Italy, Spain).
Part of the initial section of line 14, between Madeleine and Bibliothèque-François-Mitterrand.
One of the busiest metro stations in Paris.
It has platform edge doors since it opened.





Video by *ACC84 Metro y Trenes*


----------



## 437.001

*M7
Jussieu*

Open since 1931.
Located under Place de Jussieu, in the 5th arrondissement.
It has a connection to M10.
Part of the extension between Sully-Morland and Place Monge, which linked the north side of line 7 (Sully-Morland to Porte de la Villette) to the south side, which formerly had been a part of line 10 (Odéon-Cardinal Lemoine-Place Monge-Porte de Choisy). The construction of Jussieu station meant that the eastern part of line 10 was cut to Cardinal Lemoine and extended to Jussieu, while the part between Place Monge and Porte de Choisy became part of line 7, with the section between Cardinal Lemoine and Place Monge becoming a technical branch.





Video by *ACC84 Metro y Trenes*


----------



## 437.001

*M4
Gare de l'Est
Verdun*

Open since 1908.
Located under Boulevard Strasbourg with Rue 8-Mai-1945, right at the door of the Gare de l'Est, in the 10th arrondissement.
It has a connection to M5, M7, Transilien P, and TER and TGV services, both national (Champagne, Ardennes, Lorraine, Alsace, Franche-Comté), and international (Luxembourg, Germany, Switzerland).
Part of the initial stretch of line 4 (Porte de Clignancourt-Châtelet).
The station has platform edge doors since 2020, as line 4 is being automated.
One of the busiest stations in Paris, before the platform edge doors it was downright scary during the peak hours, as it is overcrowded.





Video by *ACC84 Metro y Trenes*


----------



## fabricofparis

437.001 said:


> On of the busiest metro stations in Paris.


And yet it's the only station I know of with a single island platform. Do you know the story there? It doesn't seem like a good choice for a busy station


----------



## Hourdel

fabricofparis said:


> And yet it's the only station I know of with a single island platform. Do you know the story there? It doesn't seem like a good choice for a busy station


What I read is that the station is built between the RER station and the foundations of the buildings that are on the other side of rue de Bercy, one of them being the _Maison de la RATP _(RATP headquarters), so there was not enough room to make a traditional two-platform station.


----------



## BillyF

At the Sèvres Babylone metro station, crossing of many MF 67 trains on Paris metro line 12. The intervals are tight because the video was taken during rush hour.


----------



## Hourdel

*Place Carnot




























*

















































Juillet 2022 | Prolongement Ligne 11 Est







prolongementligne11est.fr


----------



## BillyF

Crossing of MF77 trains on line 8, at the Ecole Militaire station. The video was taken on the platform in the direction of Balard.


----------



## Hourdel




----------



## Supermega

Hi, I'm curious, how true is this information? Here in the Chilean forums people are speculating a lot and I hope is true, as it would help to expand the shorter NS93 trains. 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1562817411442565120


----------



## Hourdel

Supermega said:


> Hi, I'm curious, how true is this information? Here in the Chilean forums people are speculating a lot and I hope is true, as it would help to expand the shorter NS93 trains.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1562817411442565120


¡Hola! For the moment it is just a rumor, nothing official. MP89 trains are still running on line 4 as there are delays in the automation of the line, so we will see what happens in the next months.

Since last week, MP89 trains have been seen running on line 6 during off-peak hours but they don't take any passenger.


----------



## Clery

Hourdel said:


> ¡Hola! For the moment it is just a rumor, nothing official. MP89 trains are still running on line 4 as there are delays in the automation of the line, so we will see what happens in the next months.
> 
> Since last week, MP89 trains have been seen running on line 6 during off-peak hours but they don't take any passenger.


MP89 trains on line 4 had 6 cars (90m), however line 6 can only be served with trains of 5 cars (75m).

It's interesting to note that the MP89 one that video has already been reduced to 5 cars. Things are moving forward!


----------



## BillyF

villadebellis said:


> *Porte des Lilas, 75020 Paris*
> 
> View attachment 2976605


This photo made me want to go film in this station, before its renovation : MP 59 train on line 11, at Porte des Lilas station. The video was taken from the platform towards Châtelet. We can see at the beginning of the video a mosaic representing Georges Brassens, referring to the film "Porte des Lilas" released in 1957 with Georges Brassens as an actor.


----------



## Luki_SL

*Villiers, Paris (M2 /M3)*
*Line 3 platforms : *









*







*

*Transfer between line 2 and 3 towards Porte Dauphine station.
When first built, the platforms for line 3 were parallel and at the same height as those for line 2. However, for the extension to Porte de Champerret, the line 3 platforms and tracks had to be lowered in order for trains to be able to pass underneath the line 2 tracks. (wiki)







*


*Transfer between line 2 and 3 towards Nation station*

*









*


----------



## BillyF

Before the implementation of the first automatic trains tomorrow, here is a video made in Barbara. It is a crossing between two MP89 trains on line 4 of the Paris metro. The station was recently opened as part of the extension of the line to Bagneux, on January 13, 2022.


----------



## Minato ku

For the first day of driverless operation with passengers on line 4, five driverless train have run on line 4.

-MP89 CA01 (IDFM liverly)
-MP89 CA06 (IDFM livery)
-MP89 CA20 (RATP livery)
-MP05 CA35 (IDFM livery)
-MP05 CA39 (IDFM livery)
All of them are former trains of line 14. 
No MP14 yet.

Not at all train were running the same time. At its peak three or four driverless train were operating simultaneously.


----------



## Minato ku

A depature screen for drivers at Porte de Clignancourt

The first driverless train on line 4 that I've took was MP89 CA20.

MP89 CA, ligne 4 by Minato ku, sur Flickr


MP89 CA, Réaumur Sébastopol ligne 4 by Minato ku, sur Flickr

Two driverless trains passing each other with train fans inside.

MP89 CA, ligne 4 by Minato ku, sur Flickr

MP89 CA01

MP89 CA, Bagneux, ligne 4 by Minato ku, sur Flickr
Inside MP05 CA39

MP05, ligne 4 by Minato ku, sur Flickr
MP05 CA39 leaving Chatelet

MP05, ligne 4 by Minato ku, sur Flickr

The proper inauguration event was at 3:45 p.m even if driverless train had been running since the morning.
It was on MP05 CA35 departing from Bagneux


Ligne 4 automatisation inauguration by Minato ku, sur Flickr
The inaugural train waiting for the officials at Bagneux with a lot of fans around

Ligne 4 automatisation inauguration by Minato ku, sur Flickr
Here RATP agents trying to segregate trains fans from Officials. 
We were only allowed on the back of this train. 😓 
Anyway we didn't really care and because we were located at the back, we were the first to have goodies. 😛

Ligne 4 automatisation inauguration by Minato ku, sur Flickr
Arrival of the VIP (Politicians and heads of transportation followed by journalists)

Ligne 4 automatisation inauguration by Minato ku, sur Flickr
Inside, I wonder if most average passengers really noticed something.

MP05 CA35, ligne 4 by Minato ku, sur Flickr
A group of train fans

MP05 CA35, ligne 4 by Minato ku, sur Flickr
A little fail for the MP05 CA35 on its return trip at Bagneux.
MP05 CA35, ligne 4 by Minato ku, sur Flickr

MP05 CA35, ligne 4 by Minato ku, sur Flickr
It left the station with a driver operating it.

MP05 CA35, ligne 4 by Minato ku, sur Flickr


----------



## Minato ku

The most interesting is obviously the ride.

Before Vavin (northbound), you can see the start of an unrealized tunnel under Boulevard Raspail. Line 4 changed its route compared to the initial plan.

Vavin, ligne 4 by Minato ku, sur Flickr
Vavin

Vavin, ligne 4 by Minato ku, sur Flickr

Between Vavin and Montparnasse and the track connection with line 12.

Ligne 4 by Minato ku, sur Flickr

Bridge of the line 10 above line 4 after Odéon (northbound)

Odeon, ligne 4 by Minato ku, sur Flickr

Arrival at Saint-Michel

Saint-Michel, ligne 4 by Minato ku, sur Flickr

Cité 

Cité, ligne 4 by Minato ku, sur Flickr

Les Halles

Les Halles, ligne 4 by Minato ku, sur Flickr

Château d'Eau

Château d'Eau, ligne 4 by Minato ku, sur Flickr

Porte de Clignancourt

Porte de Clignancourt by Minato ku, sur Flickr


Boucle Porte de Clignancourt, ligne 4 by Minato ku, sur Flickr

MP89 CA arriving at Porte de Clignancourt

MP89 CA, Porte de Clignancourt by Minato ku, sur Flickr

A departure screen for drivers at Porte de Clignancourt
HDC : Departure hour
Rame : Train operating number
SC : Driver, you can see that some are named NAV for Navette, what means train without driver.
Quai : Depature platform, it's always the same at Porte de Clignancourt. Platform 1C.

Porte de Clignancourt, ligne 4 by Minato ku, sur Flickr


----------



## Minato ku

According to some people, MP05 CA37 did run but I haven't seen it.

Cité, I have seen CA06, CA20, CA35 and CA39. _(No picture of CA06 because I wanted to go inside)._

MP05 CA35, ligne 4 by Minato ku, sur Flickr


MP89 CA20, ligne 4 by Minato ku, sur Flickr


MP89 CA20, ligne 4 by Minato ku, sur Flickr


MP05 CA39, ligne 4 by Minato ku, sur Flickr


----------



## Minato ku

The first MP14 entered in service on Thursday September 15 in line 4.
This is MP14 CA51


MP14 CA51, ligne 4 by Minato ku, sur Flickr


MP14 CA51, ligne 4 by Minato ku, sur Flickr


MP14 CA51, ligne 4 by Minato ku, sur Flickr


MP14 CA51, ligne 4 by Minato ku, sur Flickr

This dotted line divides line 4 between the wheelchair accessible part and the inaccessible part.

MP14 CA51, ligne 4 by Minato ku, sur Flickr


MP14 CA51, ligne 4 by Minato ku, sur Flickr


MP14 CA51, ligne 4 by Minato ku, sur Flickr


----------



## Hourdel




----------



## BillyF

During this time on line 12, crossing of MF 67 trains during rush hour, at Concorde station. The video was taken from the platform towards Mairie d'Issy.


----------



## Hourdel

*Maison Blanche*
I visited the construction site yesterday. Here are some photos I made.

Location of the entrances :

























First underground level (with ticket offices and machines, shops and automated fare collection). It will be cut in two parts by the right-of-way of the Petite Ceinture line that will create a tunnel in the middle of the station. You can clearly see its location on the first picture below (with the existing tunnel on the left hand side).































At this level there will be the access to ligne 7 station, the passageway is in construction :
























Second underground level (mezzanine) :































Platforms level :




















































Under a platform :










And finally the tunnel going south to Orly :


----------



## Hourdel

*Châtillon - Montrouge







*








*














*















*







*









And a picture of the new platform for Ligne 13 with the new bridge over the tracks :

















SEVERINE MARTINAT on LinkedIn: #tp #gc #construction #transport #travauxpublics #grandparis #architecte…


Très heureuse d’avoir pu faire découvrir aux équipes de la SNCF Réseau et de SYSTRA la future gare L15S Châtillon-Montrouge en présence Anaëlle CATTET…




www.linkedin.com












Émilien Vigreux on LinkedIn: #ligne15 #grandparisexpress


Aujourd'hui visite de la gare de Chatillon-Montrouge sur la #ligne15 du #GrandParisExpress avec les équipes de SNCF et de la MOE. Le GC de la gare est terminé…




www.linkedin.com












Manprit Singh on LinkedIn: #ratp #eri #electricité


Pose des Éclairages & BEAS sur le nouveau quai de la Gare RATP Châtillon Montrouge #Ratp #Eri #electricité




www.linkedin.com


----------



## Hourdel

*Chevilly-Larue *(definitive name)























































































Nicolas Senly on LinkedIn: #paris #paris2024 #iledefrance #grandparis #sgp #ratp #metro #ligne14…


/// NEWS: GRAND PARIS _ LIGNE 14 - Gare M.I.N Porte de Thiais, site de Rungis. Belle visite de chantier cette semaine . Les travaux avancent avec la…




www.linkedin.com


----------



## BillyF

Welcome aboard the first 8-car MP14 Alstom n°001 trainset, between the Château de Vincennes and Les Sablons stations, on line 1 of the Paris metro. This journey was made after the last metro had passed at night, and the stations are therefore without passengers. This exclusive immersion is made to take this test train to the test area located between Les Sablons and Pont de Neuilly. The video was made before the first MP14 train was put into circulation on line 14.
This metro has a driver. A few short stops are present during the trip for testing. The blue boxes present on board are weights, which simulate the maximum capacity of the train, as if it were full of passengers.


----------



## Clery

*Maison Blanche*

Completing @Hourdel's pictures of the station, here's an interesting video.

At 1:31 in the video, we can see there that the no-longer used "Petite Ceinture" rail line has still been preserved. That means that if one day the infrastructure would be used again, an interchange would already exist at that point.


----------



## Hourdel

First tests of the MP14 CC trains on the new viaduct :






























__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1577297792011231232








Sébastien Hansel on LinkedIn: RATP PL11 VIADUC et Station COTEAUX-BEAUCLAIR Le premier MP14 immortalisé… | 19 comments


RATP PL11 VIADUC et Station COTEAUX-BEAUCLAIR Le premier MP14 immortalisé ce matin, pour test gabarit réussi. RATPgroup | 19 comments on LinkedIn




www.linkedin.com


----------



## geogregor

Paris Métro paper ticket reaches end of the line after more than 120 years


Iconic ticket on one-way trip to transport history as city opts for payment by travelcards and mobiles




www.theguardian.com







> It has inspired French film-makers and songwriters, proven useful to cannabis smokers and aestheticians and served as an emergency bookmark or jotter – but now the Paris Métro ticket has reached the end of the line.
> 
> The city’s public transport authority is phasing out the rectangular pieces of cardboard that have kept the capital’s travellers on the move for the past 120 years.
> 
> Twenty years after the New York subway finished with metal tokens, the Métro ticket, measuring 6.5cm x 3cm and white with a brown magnetic strip, is on a one-way journey to transport history. Across the Channel, London still allows the purchase of single and return paper tickets for its tube network, but charges close to double the cost of the equivalent peak contactless ticket.


----------



## alexandru.mircea

I looked up the cards we're supposed to move on to from the paper ticket, and if I understand right, they didn't bother solving the correspondence issue for the t+ ticket when passing from the métro or RER to surface transport (bus & tram), which is mindboggling.


----------



## Hourdel

The fare system in Paris is a complete mess...


----------



## Clery

The key in the Paris transit network fare system is that it incites for using *unlimited smart cards*. They represent about 90% of use on the network and have been contactless since 2001 (since 1998 for students).

A monthly pass for unlimited use in all of the Paris area costs 75.20€. Most companies are paying back 50% of that price to their employees, meaning that it only costs them 37.60€ a month. Yearly passes are even cheaper.

All this to say that it's only occasional visitors who go for single-use fares. It's not mainstream as in many other countries. Nowadays the use of paper ticket is only limited to single-use suburban trip and Orlyval trip from Orly Airport to Paris.


----------



## Minato ku

They've started installing the fake driver's desk stickers in the MP89 CA in line 4.


MP89 CA20, ligne 4 by Minato ku, sur Flickr


MP89 CA20, ligne 4 by Minato ku, sur Flickr


MP89 CA20, ligne 4 by Minato ku, sur Flickr

About the rolling out of driverless trains on line 4.
8 driverless trains have run simultaneously on line 4, this should raise to 10 during the month of October.

Driverless trains that performed a passenger service
MP89 CA 01, 03, 06, _(09)_, 18, 19, 20
MP05 CA 35, _(37)_, 39
MP14 CA 51, 52.
_(Have been seen in service according to some sources but I haven't seen them yet)._


----------



## ZeusUpsistos

Hourdel said:


> View attachment 3928988
> View attachment 3928992
> 
> First tests of the MP14 CC trains on the new viaduct :
> View attachment 3928996
> View attachment 3928997
> View attachment 3928999
> View attachment 3929000
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1577297792011231232
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sébastien Hansel on LinkedIn: RATP PL11 VIADUC et Station COTEAUX-BEAUCLAIR Le premier MP14 immortalisé… | 19 comments
> 
> 
> RATP PL11 VIADUC et Station COTEAUX-BEAUCLAIR Le premier MP14 immortalisé ce matin, pour test gabarit réussi. RATPgroup | 19 comments on LinkedIn
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.linkedin.com


Some additionnal pics.
































Source


----------



## BillyF

At Edgar Quinet station on line 6 of the Paris Metro RATP, crossing between two MP 73 trains. The video was taken on the platform towards Nation.


----------



## Hourdel

Interesting video about the SK4000, a mini-metro system built in Noisy-le-Grand at the beginning of the 90's and that never opened.


----------



## ZeusUpsistos

Paris coat of arms on one of the line viaducts.








Arthur Weidmann


----------



## fabricofparis

Hourdel said:


> Interesting video about the SK4000, a mini-metro system built in Noisy-le-Grand at the beginning of the 90's and that never opened.


I wrote about that a couple of years ago: Transport that never was | Fabric of Paris
Didn't know about the "underground chic hybrid space" though - guess I'll have to update the article with a link to the video!


----------



## BillyF

Video of MF77 trains crossing at La Fourche station (upper level), with a train going to Asnières-Gennevilliers and another metro also coming from Asnières-Gennevilliers, going to Châtillon-Montrouge.
This station of the Paris metro line 13 "La Fourche" has 3 platforms on 2 levels. The upper level has a platform towards Saint-Denis and Asnières-Gennevilliers, and another platform from which trains from Asnières to Châtillon (yellow branch) come.
On the lower level, trains come from the blue Saint-Denis branch to Châtillon-Montrouge.


----------



## ZeusUpsistos

*Noisy-Champs*

As every year now, the Société du Grand Paris opened some of its construction sites to the public and I was able to sign up for the Noisy-Champs visit. 

Before I show you the photos of that visit, a bit of context for those not familiar with the place. Noisy-Champs is located around 20km east of Central Paris, about halfway to Disneyland, in the cities of Noisy-le-Grand and Champs-sur-Marne. The area, where is located the campus Descartes, an important research and technology hub encompassing a university (where I studied wasted my time a few years ago) as well as several grandes écoles and research institutes, is already served by the RER A since 1980. In a few years, the lines 15 & 16 of the Grand Paris Express will also make their arrival, massively improving the place connectivity by providing a fast and easy access to the south of Paris as well as the north-east and Charles de Gaulle Airport, without going through Central Paris. 









The main architectural feature of the new station will be a massive dome (101m long, 62m wide and 21m high) of steel, glass and wood which will consist of two helices joining together symbolically at the border between the two cities and the crossing between the RER A and the two new lines.

































Now, let's take a look at the current state of progress. The first elements of the dome have recently been assembled.









A first global view, showing the size of the construction site. The line 15 tracks are located beneath the slab in the middle (as well as the line 16 ones further below).

















The first and ticket hall level, right above the line 15 platforms, where is located the existing RER A station (behind the fences in the back).









We arrive at the second level. On the right, we can see the line 15 platforms, below us those of the line 16 while the RER A crosses the station perpendicularly above them.









Now we go to the line 15 platforms, which will be quite luminous due to their low depth and the several outdoor openings. The rails and rigid catenaries have already been installed here.









The dome under construction right above our heads.









A little further on the platform, beneath the RER A tracks.









We go down one last time and arrive at the line 16 platforms, which are twice smaller than the line 15 ones.









The back of the station with, on the right, one of the future connexions with the line 15 tracks, located above.









One last picture while going back up.









And a few additional ones that I took after the visit.








































Arthur Weidmann


----------



## BillyF

Crossing of MP89 trains on line 4 of the Paris metro, at Etienne Marcel station. The video was made before the automation of line 4, so the trains are exclusively driven by drivers.


----------



## Hourdel

Some stations in construction :

*Gustave Roussy*
Also a station of Ligne 14






































Nizar AAZOU on LinkedIn: #sgp #jpo #igr #grandparisexpress #grandparisexpress #ligne15 #ligne18…


Mon meilleur dénivelé du mois hormis les trajets à vélo. Après mon rôle d’ambassadeur jeunesse au sein de la SGP me voilà ambassadeur JPO il y'a 10 jours soit…




www.linkedin.com





*Le Vert-de-Maisons*
























Maxime Durand on LinkedIn: #mission #protection #ligne15sud #grandparisexpress #sécurisation…


#Mission - 👷 Nos experts de la #protection sont intervenus sur le chantier de la future gare du Vert de Maisons pour sécuriser les abords et pour éviter…




www.linkedin.com





*Bry - Villiers - Champigny*






































David Demiere on LinkedIn: #garebvc #eiffage #razebec #ligne15t2b #grandparis


#gareBVC #EIFFAGE #Razebec #ligne15T2B #grandparis




www.linkedin.com





*Vitry Centre







*
























Olivier Dazin on LinkedIn: Visite ce samedi de la future gare du métro de Vitry avec la société du…


Visite ce samedi de la future gare du métro de Vitry avec la société du Grand Paris.




www.linkedin.com


----------



## BillyF

Crossing of MF 67 trains on line 3 of the Paris metro, at Sentier station. The video was taken from the platform towards Gallieni.


----------



## _Night City Dream_

How long will be line 15, 16, 17 and 18 in total?

I don't quite get the design of line 15. is is a loop line or not?


----------



## John.S

_Night City Dream_ said:


> I don't quite get the design of line 15. is is a loop line or not?


Like the Circle line in London, it's run as a loop with a short branch which makes keeping services on time way easier, rather than running in a perpetual circle.


----------



## geogregor

Impressive investment in Paris, I wish London got fraction of that. After finishing Elizabeth Line and Bank station upgrade that's it it. Investment in London underground is now pretty much dead.

Speaking of Bank station comparison between travelators at Montparnasse–Bienvenüe and recently opened travelators at Bank 

P1370854 by Geogregor*, on Flickr

https://twitter.com/tubemapper









Meanwhile a few shots from Line 4, starting at Montparnasse–Bienvenüe:

P1370865 by Geogregor*, on Flickr

I got off at Cité specifically to check out its historic structure:


P1370869 by Geogregor*, on Flickr

During construction:









I love this exposed metalwork, great historic feature:

P1370872 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1370883 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1370873 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1370877 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1370875 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1370878 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1370880 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1370882 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1370884 by Geogregor*, on Flickr

Getting off at Gare du Nord:

P1370887 by Geogregor*, on Flickr

I love the automated trains, offer great views into the tunnels


----------



## Clery

_Night City Dream_ said:


> How long will be line 15, 16, 17 and 18 in total?



Line 15: 77.1 km
Line 16: 27.7 km
Line 17: 26.4 km
Line 18: 33.4 km
Knowing that lines 16 and 17 will share tracks over a section of 6.5 km, that makes a total of 158,1 km for the 4 lines.

Yet it must be told that 2 other line extensions are also under construction: 5.9 km on line 11 and 13.6 km on line 14. So as a grand total, we should have 177.6 km of additional metro by 2030. So the Paris metro should in theory reach 404.5 km by that date (excluding airport lines).



_Night City Dream_ said:


> I don't quite get the design of line 15. is is a loop line or not?


It's not a loop, the line has been announced as running from "Noisy Champs" to "Champigny Centre" making a full circle, and then returning.

Yet it's been eventually decided to build the tunnel infrastructure so that it could be operated as a loop. Therefore it may be partially operated as a loop, with 1 train out of 2 reaching final destination at Noisy Champs and the other one continuing for 1 more turn on the loop. To my knowledge, this hasn't been confirmed yet.


----------



## Hourdel

There was a polemic in 2019 when the Société du Grand Paris wanted to operate Ligne 15 only as a spiral (a loop with a branch like the Circle Line or the Toei Oedo Line) in order to reduce the infrastructure needed and thus save money. But works had already started and local representatives were against this solution. So it was abandoned and the construction of all the infrastructures has been continued.

In this video both solutions are presented : at first the "half-loop half-spiral solution" (called _interopérabilité)_, then the "spiral-only" solution (called _interconnexion_) :


----------



## Clery

Hourdel said:


> There was a polemic in 2019 when the Société du Grand Paris wanted to operate Ligne 15 only as a spiral (a loop with a branch like the Circle Line or the Toei Oedo Line) in order to reduce the infrastructure needed and thus save money. But works had already started and local representatives were against this solution. So it was abandoned and the construction of all the infrastructures has been continued.
> 
> In this video both solutions are presented : at first the "half-loop half-spiral solution" (called _interopérabilité)_, then the "spiral-only" solution (called _interconnexion_) :


For trivia, the former "Petite Ceinture" was also operated with a "half-loop half-spiral solution". Trains departing at Gare Saint-Lazare were making 2 laps and then stopped at Courcelles-Ceinture. Then they were doing the same in the opposite direction. As such, in one direction you had half of trains going to Saint-Lazare and the other half continuing on the loop; and in the other direction you had half of trains stopping at Courcelles-Ceinture and the other half continuing on the loop.


----------



## fabricofparis

geogregor said:


> Impressive investment in Paris, I wish London got fraction of that. After finishing Elizabeth Line and Bank station upgrade that's it it. Investment in London underground is now pretty much dead.
> 
> Speaking of Bank station comparison between travelators at Montparnasse–Bienvenüe and recently opened travelators at Bank
> 
> P1370854 by Geogregor*, on Flickr
> 
> https://twitter.com/tubemapper
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meanwhile a few shots from Line 4, starting at Montparnasse–Bienvenüe:
> 
> P1370865 by Geogregor*, on Flickr
> 
> I got off at Cité specifically to check out its historic structure:
> 
> 
> P1370869 by Geogregor*, on Flickr
> 
> During construction:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love this exposed metalwork, great historic feature:
> 
> P1370872 by Geogregor*, on Flickr
> 
> 
> P1370883 by Geogregor*, on Flickr
> 
> 
> P1370873 by Geogregor*, on Flickr
> 
> 
> P1370877 by Geogregor*, on Flickr
> 
> 
> P1370875 by Geogregor*, on Flickr
> 
> 
> P1370878 by Geogregor*, on Flickr
> 
> 
> P1370880 by Geogregor*, on Flickr
> 
> 
> P1370882 by Geogregor*, on Flickr
> 
> 
> P1370884 by Geogregor*, on Flickr
> 
> Getting off at Gare du Nord:
> 
> P1370887 by Geogregor*, on Flickr
> 
> I love the automated trains, offer great views into the tunnels


Great pics. I do feel that the platform screen doors at Cité clash somewhat with the design... but I guess there's no way around that!


----------



## TER200

Clery said:


> Yet it's been eventually decided to build the tunnel infrastructure so that it could be operated as a loop. Therefore it may be partially operated as a loop, with 1 train out of 2 reaching final destination at Noisy Champs and the other one continuing for 1 more turn on the loop. To my knowledge, this hasn't been confirmed yet.


Yep. This alternation of loop and terminating services mean adjusting the frequencies will be more complicated.


----------



## ZeusUpsistos

*Le Blanc-Mesnil
















































*
Source


----------



## gt670dn

TER200 said:


> Yep. This alternation of loop and terminating services mean adjusting the frequencies will be more complicated.


So it is not possible to terminate a train coming from Noisy-Champs to operate as some sort of shuttle service?


----------



## BillyF

At Concorde station on line 1 of the Paris metro, crossing of automatic MP05 trains. The video was taken on the platform in the direction of Château de Vincennes, shortly before the beginning of the evening rush hour.


----------



## Minato ku

Line 9 opened on November 8, 1922.
On the occasion of its 100th anniversary, festivities are organized during this week-end and the beginning of next week.

Old Sprague Thomson stock built in 1936 (concepted in 1908) was exposed at Porte de Saint-Cloud.
Line 9 was the last line to be served by Sprague Thomson stock. It's also at Porte de Saint-Cloud that it ended its career in 1983.

Porte de Saint-Cloud, 100 ans ligne 9 by Minato ku, sur Flickr


Porte de Saint-Cloud, 100 ans Paris metro ligne 9 by Minato ku, sur Flickr


Porte de Saint-Cloud, 100 ans Paris metro ligne 9 by Minato ku, sur Flickr


Porte de Saint-Cloud, 100 ans Paris metro ligne 9 by Minato ku, sur Flickr


Porte de Saint-Cloud, 100 ans Paris metro ligne 9 by Minato ku, sur Flickr


Sprague Thomson, 100 ans ligne 9 by Minato ku, sur Flickr


Sprague Thomson, 100 ans ligne 9 by Minato ku, sur Flickr


Porte de Saint-Cloud, 100 ans ligne 9 by Minato ku, sur Flickr
Cab

Sprague Thomson, 100 ans ligne 9 by Minato ku, sur Flickr
Second class

Interieur Sprague, 100 ans ligne 9 by Minato ku, sur Flickr
First class

Sprague Thomson, 100 ans ligne 9 by Minato ku, sur Flickr
Map of line 9 from the 1950s. It didn't change much, last extension was in October 1937.
Intérieur Sprague, 100 ans ligne 9 by Minato ku, sur Flickr

Miniature models made of Lego. MF67 and MA

Porte de Saint-Cloud, 100 ans Paris metro ligne 9 by Minato ku, sur Flickr
Exect a Sprague Thomson and a smaller scale MF67

Porte de Saint-Cloud, 100 ans ligne 9 by Minato ku, sur Flickr

Visit of the Centralized command and control center of line 9 are organized.

PCC ligne 9, 100 ans ligne 9 by Minato ku, sur Flickr


PCC ligne 9, 100 ans ligne 9 by Minato ku, sur Flickr


PCC ligne 9, 100 ans ligne 9 by Minato ku, sur Flickr

Line 9 is currently switching to onboard signaling to increase frequencies.


----------



## Clery

Minato ku said:


> Intérieur Sprague, 100 ans ligne 9 by Minato ku, sur Flickr


Interesting line map. I'm sure you've been wondering what could be its date. 

It cannot before October 1946 as "Rond-Point des Champs-Elysées" is already renamed "Franklin D. Roosevelt". It cannot be after December 1967 as well because line 7bis is still a branch of line 7. That still makes a gap of 21 years (1946-1967), that's frustrating that I can't narrow it down. The problem is that period was the least active in the construction of the network. 

An interesting feature is that Saint-Martin is still mentioned on the map, even if the station actually closed in 1939 when the war started. Probably it wasn't decided yet that it wouldn't re-open, so it still made sense to mention it. Many stations only re-opened very progressively after world war 2. The last ones being Liège and Rennes only in 1968, and those were still closed on sundays and evenings untill... 2006!

I can't find the date when it's been decided that Saint-Martin would be permanently closed.


----------



## TER200

gt670dn said:


> So it is not possible to terminate a train coming from Noisy-Champs to operate as some sort of shuttle service?


You mean a shuttle on 3 stations Noisy Champs - Champigny Centre, separate from the main loop ?
It would technically be possible, I think, but by terminating on only one track at Champigny end reversing on the platform for trains coming from Noisy.

According to this document, the line will have switches every two stations for partial services in case of disruptions (maybe they could be used in regular service too, like in Lille on line 2, but without sidings it is difficult to operate that smoothly because both directions must be perfectly synchronized... on a semi-loop line this sounds like a timetable nightmare when the frequency is high).


----------



## Hourdel

It is interesting to see that only one train out of two went outside Paris to Montreuil and Boulogne-Billancourt. Maybe a train schedule of this period could allow a better estimation of the date of this plan.



Clery said:


> The last ones being Liège and Rennes only in 1968, and those were still closed on sundays and evenings untill... 2006!


Cluny - La Sorbonne (ligne 10), closed in 1939, reopened only in 1988 after the opening of the Saint-Michel Notre-Dame RER B station.


----------

